# Cruise secrets that DCL doesn't tell you



## misseulalie

This has been posted before, but what fun things can you do that DCL doesn't tell you about?  We are going to be on the ship for 25 Days and want to utilize all the little "secrets" DCL doesn't tell you about.. Here's what I came up with:

1.  Pillow cases with signatures
2.  Ordering cookies and milk from room service before bed.

What else????


----------



## McDuck

What is the pillowcase signature thing about?    Thanks!


----------



## cmamacruise

We always order coffee the last thing before bedtime on the last night of the cruise so we have coffee in the stateroom the next morning (when you can't order room service). It stays warm in the insulated carafe. 

25 DAYS?? You must be sooo excited! You'll know all the secrets by the time you come back home


----------



## tinkerbell87512

ohhh i would love to hear all about these secrets!


----------



## BuzzNutt

McDuck said:


> What is the pillowcase signature thing about?    Thanks!


Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
Great and not so expensive treat!!


----------



## ariesmom

Apparently we can Topsiders (is it Beach Blanket on Wonder?) for breakfast buffet option on disembarkation morning.


----------



## eva

ariesmom, that was one I didn't know either, until I read it on this board.  We've been on two DCL cruises and no one every told us.  You can bet we will be there this year for breakfast.

I think that one thing I found out when I made my reservation in August was something new.  I asked about requesting the time for the rotation for dinner and the lady said no problem.  She then asked what size table I would like to request.  Of course it's just a request.  But we really want to eat at the latest rotation(8:30), so I gave it a shot.


----------



## McDuck

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!



How neat!!  Nice honeymoon souvenir for us!


----------



## misseulalie

cmamacruise said:


> 25 DAYS?? You must be sooo excited! You'll know all the secrets by the time you come back home



Yes, there's about 10-15 groups of DIS'ers who are doing the Med. Transatlantic and the 11 day Med. cruise.  That puts us at 25 days, and 10 are days at sea.


----------



## cmamacruise

Sounds like you'll be in good company!


----------



## dipdotdarlin'

You can also take a matte for a frame to guest services. We did on the first night and they returned it to our stateroom on the last night signed by all the characters on the ship. I bought an 11"x14" matte with an 8"x10" opening. I put a picture of me with Mickey & Minnie in it. It looks so nice with all the signatures around the picture and then framed.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

What don't they tell you?

About all of us  

There are wines available that are not on the "wine package" or "deluxe wine package". 

If you are in a cat.1-3, they bring you a tray of treats everynight. 

The back stairs out of Topsiders can get you aft to deck 8 (deck 7 and 6, too?) - great for securing last minute cookies  

Deck 4 loungers are a fantastic place to watch people exercising for you or take a nap.

You can meet some of your best friends cruising with DIS board mates.  


(but shhhhh, don't tell!)


----------



## disney1990

Question - when you get the picture matt signed, is it for a 8x10 picture or a 10x8 picture -- i.e. which way do the majority of the pictures fit.  Boy, I hope this question makes sense.


----------



## NHdisneylover

I love the matte idea for signatures!

1.Ask at guest services (only on the Magic I think) for the self guided art tour booklet.

2.Buy the Passporter Treasure Hunt book.  I don't have i tyet and it is mostly for WDW but is supposed to have hunts for the ships as well.

3. Challenge the kids to an ABC photo shoot (they must find somewhere for every letter of the alphabet to have their picture taken--A is for Animator's, etc.).  Makes for a great scrapbook when you get home.

4. Tour the hallways to check out everyone's door decorations.  Take a pad of sticky notes to leave messages for doors you really like.

Missaulalie, maybe we can do some of these together on the first 14 days


----------



## Poconos to Disney

That pillowcase thing is a great idea!!! If I did this, it would save me time the last night.  I would have to try and run around to all the characters we missed and get signatures!!! 

Tell me more!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzNutt

disney1990 said:


> Question - when you get the picture matt signed, is it for a 8x10 picture or a 10x8 picture -- i.e. which way do the majority of the pictures fit.  Boy, I hope this question makes sense.


You can always size it down to a smaller picture with inlays and framing but it is a good size for room to be signed.


----------



## BuzzNutt

Poconos to Disney said:


> That pillowcase thing is a great idea!!! If I did this, it would save me time the last night.  I would have to try and run around to all the characters we missed and get signatures!!!
> 
> Tell me more!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1188945&referrerid=&highlight=pillowcase

This may help you see...


----------



## wdwpirates

That matte idea is awesome!!  Does any one have any packing suggestions for it?  Did you put it in a carry-on or in a suit case?


----------



## Mean Queen

wdwpirates said:


> That matte idea is awesome!!  Does any one have any packing suggestions for it?  Did you put it in a carry-on or in a suit case?



I was wondering the same thing.  I would love to do that for a group photo, but how can you transport it without it getting ruined?  I did tell DD about the pillowcase and now she can't wait to try it.  Keep the tips coming, I know I'll try as many as I can on our 4-day May trip.


----------



## Luv2Travel

wdwpirates said:


> That matte idea is awesome!!  Does any one have any packing suggestions for it?  Did you put it in a carry-on or in a suit case?



I bought a picture mailing envelope (okay, so I don't know the technical name for it  ). But I bought it at Walmart or Kmart and of course you could find one at the post office. It has cardboard in the sides and it's padded. Then I just put it in between some flatly (is that a word?) folded clothes in my suitcase. Worked fine.


----------



## Amlee

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!



You can also do t-shirts, picture frames, canvas totes, hats and just about anything else that is sign able.


----------



## Amlee

For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.


----------



## misseulalie

NHdisneylover said:


> I love the matte idea for signatures!
> 
> 1.Ask at guest services (only on the Magic I think) for the self guided art tour booklet.
> 
> 2.Buy the Passporter Treasure Hunt book.  I don't have i tyet and it is mostly for WDW but is supposed to have hunts for the ships as well.
> 
> 3. Challenge the kids to an ABC photo shoot (they must find somewhere for every letter of the alphabet to have their picture taken--A is for Animator's, etc.).  Makes for a great scrapbook when you get home.
> 
> 4. Tour the hallways to check out everyone's door decorations.  Take a pad of sticky notes to leave messages for doors you really like.
> 
> Missaulalie, maybe we can do some of these together on the first 14 days




Sounds good to me!

Actually, I want to take these ideas and post them to our Repo thread...


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



thats very cool! if you dont leave it though they wont stamp it?


----------



## jlawall

My best secret is to join your cruise meet thread and make friends on the cruise............we are still chatting daily from a trip back in 2005.........great thread............keep those tips coming............


----------



## Amlee

I was told I had to leave it.  I didn't question it.  I figured they were all done when customs cleared the ship at each port.  I kept a copy of my passport with me, when I was off the ship.


----------



## wdwpirates

Luv2Travel said:


> I bought a picture mailing envelope (okay, so I don't know the technical name for it  ). But I bought it at Walmart or Kmart and of course you could find one at the post office. It has cardboard in the sides and it's padded. Then I just put it in between some flatly (is that a word?) folded clothes in my suitcase. Worked fine.



Good idea!  Thanks Luv2Travel!!!


----------



## mom23boyz

Someone here mentioned the Passporter Treasure Hunt book.  I bought that and it had lots of fun things to look for on the Magic and also the Wonder.  Clues were separated into three categories going from easiest to hardest.  I pre-printed about 7-10 clues out onto little treasure maps for the kids in our group.  They had a great time looking all over the ship for the answers.  When they were done, we had them meet us at a designated location with all the answers on their maps, then we gave out the "pirate booty" we had brought with us...glow sticks, gold coins, pirate toys, candy, etc.  It was fun!


----------



## Amlee

Oh speaking of treasure hunts.   Don't forget the one on CC.  You get your booklet the morning you dock there.  It's great fun!  For those who have been there before, it gives you something new to do.  For those who have never been there before.  It's a great way to explore the island.     No promises, but you might even find buried treasure!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

jlawall said:


> My best secret is to join your cruise meet thread and make friends on the cruise............we are still chatting daily from a trip back in 2005.........great thread............keep those tips coming............


one of our DIS cruise mates brought a large matte and had us sign it instead of the characters, and put it around a group picture of us. (Our 2005 Mexico gang still gets together for Disneyland trips)



mom23boyz said:


> Someone here mentioned the Passporter Treasure Hunt book.  I bought that and it had lots of fun things to look for on the Magic and also the Wonder.  Clues were separated into three categories going from easiest to hardest.  I pre-printed about 7-10 clues out onto little treasure maps for the kids in our group.  They had a great time looking all over the ship for the answers.  When they were done, we had them meet us at a designated location with all the answers on their maps, then we gave out the "pirate booty" we had brought with us...glow sticks, gold coins, pirate toys, candy, etc.  It was fun!


Never knew this one!   Are the clues too easy for 3  teens who have been on board mulitple times? I'm always looking for new things for them.


----------



## krzy4disney02

Just bumping...don't want to lose all of these great ideas.  PLEASE keep em comin!


----------



## scottishwee35

Poconos to Disney said:


> That pillowcase thing is a great idea!!! If I did this, it would save me time the last night.  I would have to try and run around to all the characters we missed and get signatures!!!
> 
> Tell me more!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi

I made apron and two pillowcases and bring it with me to hand it in guest services and turn out lovely!

This times, I am thinking to buy new pillowcases and take it to shop for embroidery - sewing on Mickey Mouse, names and dates.

Frame with photo - bring it and they will sign it well. 

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.




Hi

Unfortunately they took our passports away because we are UK so this year in July we will be sailing to Europe and think this time we keep our passports and wonder if they do the stamped at each country??

Just wonder. 

Scottishwee35


----------



## Ruth B

scottishwee35 said:


> Hi
> 
> Unfortunately they took our passports away because we are UK so this year in July we will be sailing to Europe and think this time we keep our passports and wonder if they do the stamped at each country??
> 
> Just wonder.
> 
> Scottishwee35



Would be good but in my expereince of tracelling around Europe, European custome don't seem to stamp UK passport( i haven't recived a stamp in the last 10 year ad travelled extensively)


----------



## misseulalie

Love the ideas, guys!  Thanks!!!! 

What else can we do on the ship????


----------



## NHdisneylover

A few more I thought of last night and from my husband:

1. Take an autograph book to have all the CMs you enjoy sign.  We haven't done this yet, but we have occasional CM signatures in the regular books and find ourselves reading those (nearly always include a note) over frequently.  Bonus: you'll have the correct spellings of all the CMs you want to mention by name in evaluations and/or letters.

2. Listening stations in sessions (grab a drink and snack and relax to good music)

3. Borrow a board game from Diversions and play with your friends (Diversions also has chips and salsa out most afternoons--like my chip fix!).

4.Exercise in the workout room at least once--just for the great view of the bridge.

5. Ask for the Hidden Mickey Challenge at Guest Services.

6. Pick a word (thank you or hello is nice though my kids tend to go for ice cream) to learn and see how many languages you can learn it in.


----------



## NHdisneylover

misseulalie said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Actually, I want to take these ideas and post them to our Repo thread...



Feel free to move anything I post over there as well.  I don't know how!


----------



## Mickey'sfriend

Leave a wake-up call.  It's Mickey Mouse who will call you. When you answer, hit the speaker phone button so your entire cabin can hear.  My kids thought this was hysterical.  Especially when Mickey called us one morning 11 times!!


----------



## poconoboatniks

No more view of the bridge from the gym. They put a floor over the bridge and now there are treadmills and ellipitical machines, but it does have a nice view of the bow of the Magic and the ocean.

In cat. 12, 11 & 10 rooms turn the tv to the basketball court view so that it lights up the room in the morning.


Pocono


----------



## sherekhan

The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back) 

This is who signed:
Mickey, Minnie,, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Genie, Aladdin, Chip/Dale,Max,Lilo/Stitch,Pinocchio,Snow White, Cinderella, Fairy godmother, Dopey, Mulan, Pochahontas, Wendy Darling, belle, Princess Aurora, Captain Hook, Smee, Peter Pan, Terk, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts, Alice, White Rabbit
Suzy and Perla

So you see, you get a lot more characters than you actually see on the ship.  I imagine the White Rabbit, et al are behind the scenes doing laundry or something   

By the way, I haven't washed the pillowcases yet.  Has anyone done so.  Should I rinse it in something special to set the ink?  I was worried about it running.


----------



## Kewz1

sherekhan said:


> The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back)
> 
> This is who signed:
> Mickey, Minnie,, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Genie, Aladdin, Chip/Dale,Max,Lilo/Stitch,Pinocchio,Snow White, Cinderella, Fairy godmother, Dopey, Mulan, Pochahontas, Wendy Darling, belle, Princess Aurora, Captain Hook, Smee, Peter Pan, Terk, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts, Alice, White Rabbit
> Suzy and Perla
> 
> So you see, you get a lot more characters than you actually see on the ship.  I imagine the White Rabbit, et al are behind the scenes doing laundry or something
> 
> Any insights on who Suzy and Perla are?  Perhaps the guest services cast members who facilitate this
> 
> By the way, I haven't washed the pillowcases yet.  Has anyone done so.  Should I rinse it in something special to set the ink?  I was worried about it running.



Suzy and Perla are Cinderella's mice friends!

Kristen


----------



## sherekhan

I never saw this written anywhere, but we found a little "parking lot" of free baby joggers and red wagons to use on Castaway Cay.  First come first serve and very handy moving a family over sand.


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

sherekhan said:


> I never saw this written anywhere, but we found a little "parking lot" of free baby joggers and red wagons to use on Castaway Cay.  First come first serve and very handy moving a family over sand.


Where did you find the "parking lot" of these? I need this for my niece and nephew in September.


----------



## mom_of_2_princesses

sherekhan said:


> By the way, I haven't washed the pillowcases yet.  Has anyone done so.  Should I rinse it in something special to set the ink?  I was worried about it running.



My fabric marker directions said to iron it inside out before I washed it. I did not do it and the color stayed great. I did wash the pillowcases before I took them though.


----------



## Amlee

scottishwee35 said:


> Hi
> 
> Unfortunately they took our passports away because we are UK so this year in July we will be sailing to Europe and think this time we keep our passports and wonder if they do the stamped at each country??
> 
> Just wonder.
> 
> Scottishwee35



This might be something you have to ask to be done.  I just assumed they stamped forgien passports automaticly.   Just go to guest services and ask.  It can't hurt, and its fun to have the stamps there.  Just remember you have to leave it with them, so have a photo copy of your passport to keep with you.


----------



## sherekhan

Pooh_Friend#1 said:


> Where did you find the "parking lot" of these? I need this for my niece and nephew in September.



We rode the tram to the family beach and kept walking down the path.  They were to the left hand side (the ocean side) of the path.  I can't remember exactly where but it was definitely past the Flying Dutchman and before you come to the shopping area. 

The wagons really come in handy especially if you want to get to the least crowded part of the family beach.  There are ideal shady hammocks by the Heads Up bar on the very far side that my family used, but you have to cross a fair amount of sand to get there and my umbrella stroller would not have made it.

There were a lot of people doing what I was doing...hestiantly taking them and looking both ways for someone to leap out of the foliage saying "What's your room number??!!?"  But no one did!


----------



## Amlee

sherekhan said:


> I never saw this written anywhere, but we found a little "parking lot" of free baby joggers and red wagons to use on Castaway Cay.  First come first serve and very handy moving a family over sand.



Yes!  Yes!   Our first day on CC I didn't know about this.   Because that day was mostly a wash out, we got to go back to CC the next day.   We grab a wagon and put the 3 youngest in it.  It was GREAT!   LOL it also came in handy for food.  We decided we wanted to eat on the beach.   So we cleaned out the wagon, my sister and myself went and got our orders.


----------



## misseulalie

poconoboatniks said:


> In cat. 12, 11 & 10 rooms turn the tv to the basketball court view so that it lights up the room in the morning.
> 
> 
> Pocono




Oh!  I like that idea!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfan551

And for all of us running to Guest Services to have our pillowcases, mattes, aprons, etc... signed, maybe we should include a little "thank you", such as a bag of candy, for the cast members that do these special things for us!


----------



## Stinasmom

I almost hate to mention this secret because I hope this policy isn't discontinued, but...
I love that we can take our own beverages aboard... beer, wine, spirits...
Even though the official word on the cruise docs and at the terminal is NO alcohol or personal coolers allowed aboard (except coolers for medication).

We always bring a cooler (collapsable style) because their "ice box" refrigerators are worthless. And---
Considering they don't have a casino, alcohol purchases are a major money maker for them, they could certainly choose to inforce their rules, but to our benefit, they don't!


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

sherekhan said:


> We rode the tram to the family beach and kept walking down the path.  They were to the left hand side (the ocean side) of the path.  I can't remember exactly where but it was definitely past the Flying Dutchman and before you come to the shopping area.
> 
> The wagons really come in handy especially if you want to get to the least crowded part of the family beach.  There are ideal shady hammocks by the Heads Up bar on the very far side that my family used, but you have to cross a fair amount of sand to get there and my umbrella stroller would not have made it.
> 
> There were a lot of people doing what I was doing...hestiantly taking them and looking both ways for someone to leap out of the foliage saying "What's your room number??!!?"  But no one did!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mom24Princesses

NHdisneylover said:


> 4. Tour the hallways to check out everyone's door decorations.  Take a pad of sticky notes to leave messages for doors you really like.



What a great idea.  I hope that gets around.  I felt like we were at the "end" and no one saw my signs!


----------



## disney1990

sherekhan said:


> The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back)
> 
> This is who signed:
> Mickey, Minnie,, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Genie, Aladdin, Chip/Dale,Max,Lilo/Stitch,Pinocchio,Snow White, Cinderella, Fairy godmother, Dopey, Mulan, Pochahontas, Wendy Darling, belle, Princess Aurora, Captain Hook, Smee, Peter Pan, Terk, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts, Alice, White Rabbit
> Suzy and Perla
> 
> So you see, you get a lot more characters than you actually see on the ship.  I imagine the White Rabbit, et al are behind the scenes doing laundry or something
> 
> By the way, I haven't washed the pillowcases yet.  Has anyone done so.  Should I rinse it in something special to set the ink?  I was worried about it running.




We have an Amish made quilt.  The Amish woman we bought it from, suggested that we add a cup of vinegar to the wash water to set the colors.  It worked great!


----------



## been2marceline

sherekhan said:


> The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back)
> 
> This is who signed:
> Mickey, Minnie,, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Genie, Aladdin, Chip/Dale,Max,Lilo/Stitch,Pinocchio,Snow White, Cinderella, Fairy godmother, Dopey, Mulan, Pochahontas, Wendy Darling, belle, Princess Aurora, Captain Hook, Smee, Peter Pan, Terk, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts, Alice, White Rabbit
> Suzy and Perla
> 
> So you see, you get a lot more characters than you actually see on the ship.  I imagine the White Rabbit, et al are behind the scenes doing laundry or something
> 
> By the way, I haven't washed the pillowcases yet.  Has anyone done so.  Should I rinse it in something special to set the ink?  I was worried about it running.



We saw the white rabbit on one of our cruises.  Have a picture of our DD with him.  

Karen


----------



## sherekhan

Another fun thing I didn't know about...

The Golden Mickeys have a red carpet greeting before the show.  I saw it on the navigator and thought it meant another character greet, but instead it means that you and your family get to walk the red carpet.  

It was so sweet because my DD was dressed in her Ariel outfit.  When she set foot on the carpet, cast members did a little pretend paparazzi with prop cameras.   They were not at all obnoxious, but nicely said things like "Oh! Look, it's Ariel!" "Ariel, please, look over here!" and flashed the cameras. She was definitely used to cameras by that time in the trip, so she walked slowly down by herself smiling shyly and having a good time.  

It was a fun surprise.  If I had known about it, one of us would have gone down in front of her first and taken a picture of it happening.  It's not huge, so I don't want to oversell it, but if you are a princess and 3 yrs old, it's definitely a moment!  Older kids get interviewed before they go in and it is "broadcast" inside the theatre as a preshow to the main event.


----------



## scottishwee35

sherekhan said:


> Another fun thing I didn't know about...
> 
> The Golden Mickeys have a red carpet greeting before the show.  I saw it on the navigator and thought it meant another character greet, but instead it means that you and your family get to walk the red carpet.
> 
> It was so sweet because my DD was dressed in her Ariel outfit.  When she set foot on the carpet, cast members did a little pretend paparazzi with prop cameras.   They were not at all obnoxious, but nicely said things like "Oh! Look, it's Ariel!" "Ariel, please, look over here!" and flashed the cameras. She was definitely used to cameras by that time in the trip, so she walked slowly down by herself smiling shyly and having a good time.
> 
> It was a fun surprise.  If I had known about it, one of us would have gone down in front of her first and taken a picture of it happening.  It's not huge, so I don't want to oversell it, but if you are a princess and 3 yrs old, it's definitely a moment!  Older kids get interviewed before they go in and it is "broadcast" inside the theatre as a preshow to the main event.



Yes, that was good well.   

Scotishwee35


----------



## mmouse37

sherekhan said:


> Another fun thing I didn't know about...
> 
> The Golden Mickeys have a red carpet greeting before the show.  I saw it on the navigator and thought it meant another character greet, but instead it means that you and your family get to walk the red carpet.
> 
> It was so sweet because my DD was dressed in her Ariel outfit.  When she set foot on the carpet, cast members did a little pretend paparazzi with prop cameras.   They were not at all obnoxious, but nicely said things like "Oh! Look, it's Ariel!" "Ariel, please, look over here!" and flashed the cameras. She was definitely used to cameras by that time in the trip, so she walked slowly down by herself smiling shyly and having a good time.
> 
> It was a fun surprise.  If I had known about it, one of us would have gone down in front of her first and taken a picture of it happening.  It's not huge, so I don't want to oversell it, but if you are a princess and 3 yrs old, it's definitely a moment!  Older kids get interviewed before they go in and it is "broadcast" inside the theatre as a preshow to the main event.



Here is a pic of the "red carpet" with banners before the crowds started!!!






[/URL][/IMG]


And, to add to this post....if your kids get to be intereviewed at the end of the red carpet by the the woman in the gold dress (I forget her character name) your kids will be simultaneously shown on the big video screens in the Walt Disney Theatre!!!  So parents, one of you should run into the theater and check your kids out on the big screen as they are being interviewed outside the theatre!!!


----------



## mmouse37

Oh, and I thought of another DCL secret when I was responding to a different thread about the Buena Vista Theatre (movie theatre).

Adults....don't sit in the last row of seats as the leg clearance is less than all the other rows!!!  We found out the hard way!!!


----------



## Amlee

Responding to another thread, made me think of one of the most important things that Disney doesn't tell you.

*YOU CAN'T DO IT ALL!!!*  Don't try!  Take a highlighter, sit down with your family at night and go over the next days events.  Decide what you want to do and highlight it.   Take a highlighter for each member of the family.   Extra navigators are at guest services.


----------



## nzdisneymom

sherekhan said:


> Older kids get interviewed before they go in and it is "broadcast" inside the theatre as a preshow to the main event.



Funny thing on our Dec. 2005 cruise -- the first kid that they interviewed (we were already in the theater so we watched it on the screen), they asked her name, etc. and then asked who is her favorite Disney character.  Her reply?  SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS.     We thought "her parents must be so proud."   But it was funny.


----------



## princess sparkle p

Our first ever cruise and Disnet cruise to boot is the 7 day eastern carribean on 4/28!!!!

1.  do they always keep the markers from signing pillow cases etc? 

2.  does anyone worry about handing over thier passports???   I would love to have the stamps ( since I currently only have one) but not sure 

3. maybe a silly? but do they sell scrap book supplies on board? 

THANKS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Amlee

princess sparkle p said:


> Our first ever cruise and Disnet cruise to boot is the 7 day eastern carribean on 4/28!!!!
> 
> 1.  do they always keep the markers from signing pillow cases etc?



I put mine in a baggie with my room number on it.  I've done this twice and both times I got my markers back.




> 2.  does anyone worry about handing over thier passports???   I would love to have the stamps ( since I currently only have one) but not sure



I guess I should have been worried, but the thought didn't cross my mind.  I had no problem getting it back.  I went down the last night and picked it back up.   Just besure and have a photo copy of it with you and keep up with the paper they give you.  I kept mine in the safe in a file folder that I take with me for important papers.  



> 3. maybe a silly? but do they sell scrap book supplies on board?


Yes they do, but if I remember right it was HIGH!



> THANKS TO ALL!!!



No question is silly, always ask!


----------



## outahere

princess sparkle p said:


> 2.  does anyone worry about handing over thier passports???   I would love to have the stamps ( since I currently only have one) but not sure




Unless something has changed since this past November, U.S. citizens do not surrender their passports when boarding the ship.


----------



## Amlee

outahere said:


> Unless something has changed since this past November, U.S. citizens do not surrender their passports when boarding the ship.



We are talking about getting passport stamps.  In order to get it stamped, you have to turn your passport in to guest services.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

princess sparkle p said:


> Our first ever cruise and Disnet cruise to boot is the 7 day eastern carribean on 4/28!!!!
> 
> 3. maybe a silly? but do they sell scrap book supplies on board?
> 
> THANKS TO ALL!!!



They had a small sellection.  WDW has different products.  I have found some at on-line suppliers.  I am a beginning scrapbooker.  I tried to scrapebook our 2004 WDW trip.  I had a huge storage box of $$$ of stuff.  I JUST GOT STARTED 3 WEEKS AGO!

ANYWAY I have started collecting things to SB our 2008 cruise. (not doing our 2006).  I found tropical Disney SC supplies at WALMART!!  I have a good start - considering it is 13 months away. I think looking for a theme over a long period of time ends up with all kinds of surprises.  Michael's had a great sale and had a lot of summer/beach/tropical sets for $1.  Got about 6 there.  They even had a black and white ("DCL looking") cruise ship.   I will get what they have on board too.  I work with a couple of pro SBers.  (One does (organizes) a women's SB retreat every spring and fall. They stay in their PJs all day and SB!)  SO I have good advise nearby!


----------



## MichiganMouse

We had a picture mat signed, I put it in a large manilla envelope with my sharpie (I choose to only use black).  Just to be sure I got it back, I put our name and room number on the back of the mat.  We just made sure to get a picture that fit the direction of the mat opening (specifically asked the photographer to take the picture of my dds and Mickey vertically.)   You may want to put post-its on the mat frame indicating the top and bottom of the mat, so they will know which way you plan on hanging to picture.  I also remember reading that people used fabric markers on the pillowcases not sharpies to not get fading.  The scrapbooking kit for sale on the ship is $15, includes 4 sticker sheets, 6 designed paper sheets (12 x 12), 1 sheet of border sticker, and 4 paper frames.


----------



## ibouncetoo

disney1990 said:


> We have an Amish made quilt. The Amish woman we bought it from, suggested that we add a cup of vinegar to the wash water to set the colors. It worked great!


 
Also works great on keep BLACK clothes from fading to grey.


----------



## ibouncetoo

I took a ready to make FRAME from the craft store to be signed...here it is:




Just haven't decided what photo goes in it (or if I'm going to use it for a gift).


----------



## westieridgeback

I have not sailed yet but my friend told me that they do have cruise specific scrapbook items on board.  I know they do not sell cruise items at the parks or downtown disney and I have not seen DCL items on line.
Jo


----------



## birkner

westieridgeback said:


> I have not sailed yet but my friend told me that they do have cruise specific scrapbook items on board.  I know they do not sell cruise items at the parks or downtown disney and I have not seen DCL items on line.
> Jo



On Ebay you can find:

2 cruisline scrapbook items online now.
15 items if you type cruise scrapbook.  
226 items (mostly pins) if you type Disney Cruise Line.  
Try:cruise line in Collectibles > Disneyana > Contemporary (1968-Now) > Pins, Buttons and you get 144 items.

Just to name a few.


----------



## dpuck1998

westieridgeback said:


> I have not sailed yet but my friend told me that they do have cruise specific scrapbook items on board.  I know they do not sell cruise items at the parks or downtown disney and I have not seen DCL items on line.
> Jo



I have a Disney Cruise Scrapbooking Kit that I bought a downtown disney about a year ago.  Maybe they don't sell them anymore, but they did at one time.


----------



## westieridgeback

I've been over to Downtown Disney 3 times this past month but did not find any cruise specific items.  I always keep hoping they stick some out on the shelves.  There is a lady on ebay that makes awesome paper piecings.  I have some of them and absolutely love them.  She is going to make some custom pieces for me after the cruise.  I'm going to send her some specific pics for her to copy.  If anyone is interested, e-mail me and I will give you her info.

Jo


----------



## RCBA

I've checked downtown disney severl times for DCL stuff (forgot to p/u stuff on the ship) and have yet to find anything.


----------



## chrisrunty

Hi All,
I'm having so much fun reading all the posts! My hubby and I have been on 2 Disney cruises. (4 day and Eastern 7 day) We've got the 10 day Med cruise in June. Can't wait!!! I have not seen it mentioned here, but we have always had our favorite "themed night" menu (the last one was pirate night) signed by our head server, food server, and drink server. You really get to know them after a week long cruise! Plus some of the menus are so beautiful we have had them framed as art. (get two so you can frame the front and back in one) We also like to look back and see what we ate that cruise! Good for memories... We'll that's my two cents...

Happy cruising!
10 Day Mediterranean cruise June 6th, 2007

Christine


----------



## NHdisneylover

chrisrunty said:


> Hi All,
> I'm having so much fun reading all the posts! My hubby and I have been on 2 Disney cruises. (4 day and Eastern 7 day) We've got the 10 day Med cruise in June. Can't wait!!! I have not seen it mentioned here, but we have always had our favorite "themed night" menu (the last one was pirate night) signed by our head server, food server, and drink server. You really get to know them after a week long cruise! Plus some of the menus are so beautiful we have had them framed as art. (get two so you can frame the front and back in one) We also like to look back and see what we ate that cruise! Good for memories... We'll that's my two cents...
> 
> Happy cruising!
> 10 Day Mediterranean cruise June 6th, 2007
> 
> Christine



Good thought.  I totally forgot about the menus!  Our son has a pirate themed room and his pirate night menu is on the wall.


----------



## Amlee

chrisrunty said:


> Hi All,
> I'm having so much fun reading all the posts! My hubby and I have been on 2 Disney cruises. (4 day and Eastern 7 day) We've got the 10 day Med cruise in June. Can't wait!!! I have not seen it mentioned here, but we have always had our favorite "themed night" menu (the last one was pirate night) signed by our head server, food server, and drink server. You really get to know them after a week long cruise! Plus some of the menus are so beautiful we have had them framed as art. (get two so you can frame the front and back in one) We also like to look back and see what we ate that cruise! Good for memories... We'll that's my two cents...
> 
> Happy cruising!
> 10 Day Mediterranean cruise June 6th, 2007
> 
> Christine




I asked both our server and head server for my menu's on the 10 day cruise this past Sept.  At first I was told it wasn't allowed and I couldn't have them.   Well each night we watched as a certain animater who's table was located right next to ours do a autograph session, with his table mates.  The lady sitting at our table of 4, pointed it out to our server.  He was like WHAT?  So he went and got our head server so we could point it out to him also.  When we got to our cabin that night, our menu's had been slid under our door.     I had them framed, they are now hanging in my hall way.


----------



## mattmommy

Ok, I admit it.  I took my 4th of July and farewell menu home.  They shouldn't make them so cute if they want to keep them.

Ok, here's a not-so-secret.  Ship things to the ship.  Our two boxes arrived before our luggage did.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Has anyone mentioned: don't order the drink of the day from the traveling waiters on the pool deck. The drinks may have been sitting out and gotten watery. I always order one from the bar (and boy are they yummy)


----------



## Caitsmama

Crusing in December, and subscribing to this!!  Great tips everyone!


----------



## DisneyZell

disneyfan551 said:


> And for all of us running to Guest Services to have our pillowcases, mattes, aprons, etc... signed, maybe we should include a little "thank you", such as a bag of candy, for the cast members that do these special things for us!



definately. we included a bag of kisses!


----------



## DawnMarie

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> Has anyone mentioned: don't order the drink of the day from the traveling waiters on the pool deck. The drinks may have been sitting out and gotten watery. I always order one from the bar (and boy are they yummy)



   I never knew that.  I'll make sure to send DH    to the bar.


----------



## disneyfamilyforever

On our families first Disney Cruise, one night my kids decided that they did not want to get dressed up for dinner but wanted instead to go swimming. We were told the pools were open but the slide was closed.  That night was by far one of the best memories I have of being on the Disney Cruise.  The Mickey pool was empty!  I got the best pictures of my kids playing in the pool from the upper deck.   The whole Mickey head and only my kids in the pool---priceless!  Then we enjoyed the hot tubs by ourselves at the Goofy pool too.  But the most amazing part of all was the staff that treated us like royalty.  We ate dinner on the deck by the pool and they were catering to us the entire time.  I would suggest taking this private time by the pool to everyone but make sure you do this after you have seen all three dining rooms.


----------



## CinderellaBride12

I had a thought with the photo mattes everyone is talking about. I worked at the portrait studio at wal mart for a while and i remember them having them with the 5 holes so you can make a collage of pictures. I think I'm going to pick a few of these up so that I can have a variety of character pictures in there with all the characters instead of one or two characters in a single picture. Maybe I'll have to leave two or three. Thanks for the suggestion of the pillowcases and the mattes!! Hopefully my thought helps someone else.


----------



## Ruth B

disneyfamilyforever said:


> On our families first Disney Cruise, one night my kids decided that they did not want to get dressed up for dinner but wanted instead to go swimming. We were told the pools were open but the slide was closed.  That night was by far one of the best memories I have of being on the Disney Cruise.  The Mickey pool was empty!  I got the best pictures of my kids playing in the pool from the upper deck.   The whole Mickey head and only my kids in the pool---priceless!  Then we enjoyed the hot tubs by ourselves at the Goofy pool too.  But the most amazing part of all was the staff that treated us like royalty.  We ate dinner on the deck by the pool and they were catering to us the entire time.  I would suggest taking this private time by the pool to everyone but make sure you do this after you have seen all three dining rooms.



thats a nice idea- thanks for sharing


----------



## angipoo

Luv2Travel said:


> I bought a picture mailing envelope (okay, so I don't know the technical name for it  ). But I bought it at Walmart or Kmart and of course you could find one at the post office. It has cardboard in the sides and it's padded. Then I just put it in between some flatly (is that a word?) folded clothes in my suitcase. Worked fine.



Couldn't you do this for free by going to the post office and picking up a Priority mailer envelope (one of the stiff ones) use it for the cruise and then you have one of them at home when you need to mail something Priority the next time? Just a thought!


----------



## erikthewise

Most people know there is an exercise room in the spa that you can use at no additional charge. 

But what most people don't know is that you can also use the men's/women's locker rooms in the spa at no charge! All you have to do is ask for a key at the desk. (I guess if you're the trusting sort you don't even have to do that!) 

The locker rooms are quite luxurious with two unusual showers. One has a shower head as big as a pizza! You can get body lotion and shampoo out of dispensers in the shower. There are some nice lounge chairs, and I think there's even a sauna! (I don't do saunas so I didn't pay much attention to it.) It's a great place to visit after a workout instead of going back to your cabin to shower!


----------



## ch10dad

ariesmom said:


> Apparently we can Topsiders (is it Beach Blanket on Wonder?) for breakfast buffet option on disembarkation morning.



We've done this before and it works great for us.  Enjoy.


----------



## ch10dad

disneyfamilyforever said:


> On our families first Disney Cruise, one night my kids decided that they did not want to get dressed up for dinner but wanted instead to go swimming. We were told the pools were open but the slide was closed.  That night was by far one of the best memories I have of being on the Disney Cruise.  The Mickey pool was empty!  I got the best pictures of my kids playing in the pool from the upper deck.   The whole Mickey head and only my kids in the pool---priceless!  Then we enjoyed the hot tubs by ourselves at the Goofy pool too.  But the most amazing part of all was the staff that treated us like royalty.  We ate dinner on the deck by the pool and they were catering to us the entire time.  I would suggest taking this private time by the pool to everyone but make sure you do this after you have seen all three dining rooms.




Well if you tell everyooooooooone then it will no tbe private! 

Great tip, though I think it might be hard to pull my kids from the dinner table.  DD11 has developed a taste for the fine art of dining.  Her favorites include lobster, filet mingon, etc...  all the stuff we don't normally get...  thanks Mickey  

Ray


----------



## PeterandTink

I went to Wally World today to get a mat to drop off and have signed....I found one that is esp made for signing...called Signature Event Mat...I had never noticed them before..it is 11x14 with a 5x7 opening but figured it would have more room for the characters to sign and I could print one of ours to put in it ... Just thought I would mention it havent seen anyone say anything about these kind on here..Happy Sailings..


----------



## Tiggerfan14

just subscribing


----------



## Diznyfan68

PeterandTink said:


> I went to Wally World today to get a mat to drop off and have signed....I found one that is esp made for signing...called Signature Event Mat...I had never noticed them before..it is 11x14 with a 5x7 opening but figured it would have more room for the characters to sign and I could print one of ours to put in it ... Just thought I would mention it havent seen anyone say anything about these kind on here..Happy Sailings..



As much as I hate going to Wally World this is one reason to make the trip - thanks for the tip!


----------



## hueydewielouie

This thread is great.  We are going on our first Disney Cruise in Feb. 08 and I am making note of all of these (especially those pillow cases).

Oh, and I thought Wally World was the destination for Chevy Chase in Vacation?


----------



## yndygo

hueydewielouie said:


> This thread is great.  We are going on our first Disney Cruise in Feb. 08 and I am making note of all of these (especially those pillow cases).
> 
> Oh, and I thought Wally World was the destination for Chevy Chase in Vacation?



Wally World is also a nickname for WalMart


----------



## Stitchnut

Thanks for all the terrific tips and secrets here

Someone ( and I'm sorry that I don't remember their name) did something a little different with character autographs.  They bought the Vinylmation Mickeys (Create your own) and had them signed at Guest Services.  They were really cool, but a more expensive thing to do.  There is a black Mickey and they were going to have it signed in metallic marker.  Just something a little different.  And I checked online, and they can be order from WDW merchandise website.


----------



## hortontrio

Poconos to Disney said:


> That pillowcase thing is a great idea!!! If I did this, it would save me time the last night.  I would have to try and run around to all the characters we missed and get signatures!!!
> 
> Tell me more!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We actually bought 3 CHEAP photo frames at the dollar store all white and put them in a baggie and they do actualframes too, my daughter gave them a autograph book too and it all came back markers and all the ngiht before we left, SOOOOOOO much easier than trying to get all the signatures!! LOVED IT


----------



## gdulaney

Here are a few:

-Bring some clothespins. They are great for hanging up swimsuits, etc. 
-Bring some Lysol or other "fragrant spray" for the bathroom.
-Bring an inexpensive hanging shoe rack...those pockets are great for tanning oil, cameras, etc. Keeps it organized and easy to find.
-If you plan on doing laundry, I read a great tip on another thread... bring a couple of pop-up laundry hampers to separate your clothes ahead of time. We'd been bringing one bag, but I love the idea of going ahead and separating darks/whites/colors.

I agree with an earlier poster....don't try to do it all. Just have fun and enjoy it!!

Ginny


----------



## CADisneyMom

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



I didn't know about this one   We've been on Bahamas, Eastern and Western Caribbean which I would have done. I guess I'll have to start it now.


----------



## Tinked

CADisneyMom said:


> I didn't know about this one   We've been on Bahamas, Eastern and Western Caribbean which I would have done. I guess I'll have to start it now.



I've been told that this isn't happening. You can leave them but they probably won't get stamped. It's not up to DCL, it's at the whim of the port you're in.


----------



## heatherwillmom

Someone told me that they quit doing the pillow cases. Has anyone tried this lately?


----------



## lucky1

When your kid goes to Goofy's Pajama party, they will get a pillowcases to color during the party and they get to take it home.  DD loves hers.


----------



## Tinkerkell123

Okay, a PP mentioned the PassPorter's Treasure Hunt for WDW & DCL.  Does anyone actually have one of those that they would be willing to make copies of the DCL pages and send to me?  It's out of print, naturally, and the prices on eBay and Alibris range from $22.85 - $216.00!  

Might have to resort to buying  one, but as they are from 2006, I would rather get copies of the DCL pages and wait for a new edition (hopefully!) for our WDW trip in 2012...

Hoping someone out there can help...


----------



## johnlatte

heatherwillmom said:


> Someone told me that they quit doing the pillow cases. Has anyone tried this lately?



We were on the Magic in early August and yes they will still sign just about anything.  There is a form at GS that you fill out, and check off what you bring, and who you want to sign (Princesses, All-Stars, etc.).  We get 2 nice mattes signed and got all our markers back too.  Left some Jolly Rancher Gummies as a thank you.


----------



## LAWalz23

You can get Mickey bars at anytime from room service and in the dining rooms as desert after lunch and dinner!


----------



## JenKatt

Tinkerkell123 said:


> Okay, a PP mentioned the PassPorter's Treasure Hunt for WDW & DCL.  Does anyone actually have one of those that they would be willing to make copies of the DCL pages and send to me?  It's out of print, naturally, and the prices on eBay and Alibris range from $22.85 - $216.00!
> 
> Might have to resort to buying  one, but as they are from 2006, I would rather get copies of the DCL pages and wait for a new edition (hopefully!) for our WDW trip in 2012...
> 
> Hoping someone out there can help...


I actually wrote that book with my DH for the Passporter folks. A LOT of the questions would be ut of date now since Disney changes stuff up so much. We use to run hunts every year at WDW and would have to check and double check stuff 5 or 6 times the week before and we still missed changes!


----------



## com_op_2000

If you are a couple, just past the Buena Vista Theater are a couple of plush chairs with a small table in a small alcove before you get to the rooms.  Get a couple of drinks, sit down, and have a quite moment before going into the theater.  

In the adults area, in the evening, they have snacks available.  Yes, you can take them into the lounges.


----------



## APB513

LAWalz23 said:


> You can get Mickey bars at anytime from room service and in the dining rooms as desert after lunch and dinner!



Good to know.  I love those Mickey bars!


----------



## tikimimi

disney1990 said:


> Question - when you get the picture matt signed, is it for a 8x10 picture or a 10x8 picture -- i.e. which way do the majority of the pictures fit.  Boy, I hope this question makes sense.



You can do whatever size mat you want. I enclosed a note as to orientation of the photo and taped the edge with painter's tape so the signatures would show in the frame - you know the frame usually hides a 1/4 or 1/8 of an inch of the mat. 

For the pillowcases - get fabric markers rather than Sharpies - they hold up better after multiple washings.


----------



## jjgarv

hortontrio said:


> my daughter gave them a autograph book too and it all came back markers and all the ngiht before we left, SOOOOOOO much easier than trying to get all the signatures!! LOVED IT



This is a great idea!  It can be a hassle trying to juggle autograph books and pens, as well as cameras, when it's your child's turn with a character.  Not to mention...I always feel like we're holding up the line!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

Love this thread!!! So many great tips-- especially getting the autographs..DD is 4 and as  much as she loves the characters from afar, she still (even after her 12 trips to WDW) she has yet to get close to anything but a princess/fairy..  She will be so happy...


----------



## dxcspilk




----------



## Princessandthemommy

Awesome tips...BUMPING & SUBSCRIBING...
I can not wait to go and try some of these tips out as well as share a few when I return.


----------



## erbrhenderson

Thanks for all the great tips!  I can't wait to surprise my kids with pillow cases!!


----------



## HashHoney

Awesome tips!  We're going on our first cruise in February on the Dream.  I can't get enough of these tips!  

Subscribing!


----------



## Tinkerkell123

JenKatt said:


> I actually wrote that book with my DH for the Passporter folks. A LOT of the questions would be ut of date now since Disney changes stuff up so much. We use to run hunts every year at WDW and would have to check and double check stuff 5 or 6 times the week before and we still missed changes!



No way!!  That is so awesome! 

So of course, now you are hard at work on the next one, right?


----------



## gdulaney

LAWalz23 said:


> You can get Mickey bars at anytime from room service and in the dining rooms as desert after lunch and dinner!



OMG -- a Mickey bar with sprinkles makes a great dessert!!!

Ginny


----------



## dream2011

great tips thanks for spending your time to help out us newbies to Disney Cruiseline.  Dream2011


----------



## AJQ

Great ideas.   You people rock!!!

I can't possibly describe how excited I am about our first DCL cruise. 

Q


----------



## JenKatt

Tinkerkell123 said:


> No way!!  That is so awesome!
> 
> So of course, now you are hard at work on the next one, right?


Jennifer and Dave have not approached us to do another one, so no....


----------



## insureman

The pastry in the Cove Café is free! I didn't find this out until our 8th DCL cruise.


----------



## LuvIt

subscribing!  thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## kgsmith

Thank you for sharing! 

DS (8) will love the pillowcase idea!


----------



## Disney-Brat

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



What a wonderful idea-- I did not know that
Thanks-- I love these boards


----------



## Disney-Brat

disneyfan551 said:


> And for all of us running to Guest Services to have our pillowcases, mattes, aprons, etc... signed, maybe we should include a little "thank you", such as a bag of candy, for the cast members that do these special things for us!



Yes!!! let's remember to do that so it keeps them happy and we can continue to bring out things to them each cruise!!


----------



## ddpaints

Subscribing  These are great to know since this time we have children.
 Always looking for extra , above and beyond things to do for my little ones. Hoping when they are my age with kids of their own they will remember and pass it on to the next generation


----------



## BealsRwe

Make sure to take fabric markers for your pillowcase.  They worked so much better than Sharpies.  They added so much this past cruise.  I took DD pillowcase to Guest Services in a gallon sized ziploc, complete with fabric markers, and 4 boxes of movie sized candy.  I also dropped 2 bags of Twizzlers off with the Guest Services team when I dropped off the pillowcase.  I opted for non-chocolate candy as we sailed most recently in August.  The smiles I received when dropping off were great, and matched even better by my DD freaction when she saw her completed pillowcase the last night of the cruise.  I also gtake candy on for the children's activities staff...all of this plus our FE gifts gave me a whole carry on to bring goodies back home.


----------



## BealsRwe

insureman said:


> The pastry in the Cove Café is free! I didn't find this out until our 8th DCL cruise.



I didn't find that out until #11, you beat me!  Well worth the stop in Cove Cafe for an extra special coffee and treat.  During the afternooon, they had mini sandwiches.


----------



## BealsRwe

hortontrio said:


> We actually bought 3 CHEAP photo frames at the dollar store all white and put them in a baggie and they do actualframes too, my daughter gave them a autograph book too and it all came back markers and all the ngiht before we left, SOOOOOOO much easier than trying to get all the signatures!! LOVED IT



I found a design I loved from the magnet thread and had the pillowcase printed.  I had used an iron on transfer in Dec and it washed off.  The pillowcase was washed a few times before taking on the cruise to be sure it would hold up.  I used fabric markers this time-betther than sharpies as they don't bleed or lose color in the wash.  I will eventually post directly in my signature, but until then DD newest pillowcase is linked to in my signature.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

erbrhenderson said:


> Thanks for all the great tips!  I can't wait to surprise my kids with pillow cases!!



I surprised my kids with the pillowcases in 2008 and they still sleep with those on the bed! DH says THIS cruise we get our own pillowcases! 



gdulaney said:


> OMG -- a Mickey bar with sprinkles makes a great dessert!!!



Oh heck yeah! DH and I make it a tradition that at least one night we get Mickey bars for dessert! Mmmm, mmm! (He declines the sprinkles, but DS and I like them.) 

Another good tip is to bring your swimsuits in a day bag when you board (or kids can wear them under their clothes). That way you can hit the pool right away, before everyone's bags start arriving and it gets crowded. We like to eat lunch poolside and watch the kids swim as soon as we get on board. Then I sneak off to decorate our door with magnets at 1:30, which is the earliest you can get to your room. By the time the kids are done swimming, they head down to change and they get to see my latest masterpieces and a welcome message from me!


----------



## JanDave

Silly Little Pixie said:


> I surprised my kids with the pillowcases in 2008 and they still sleep with those on the bed! DH says THIS cruise we get our own pillowcases!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck yeah! DH and I make it a tradition that at least one night we get Mickey bars for dessert! Mmmm, mmm! (He declines the sprinkles, but DS and I like them.)
> 
> Another good tip is to bring your swimsuits in a day bag when you board (or kids can wear them under their clothes). That way you can hit the pool right away, before everyone's bags start arriving and it gets crowded. We like to eat lunch poolside and watch the kids swim as soon as we get on board. Then I sneak off to decorate our door with magnets at 1:30, which is the earliest you can get to your room. By the time the kids are done swimming, they head down to change and they get to see my latest masterpieces and a welcome message from me!



Ginny and Christine, my DH is with you on the Mickey bars!  He has one every night as his dessert.  Servers try to entice him with chocolate lava cake, strawberry shortcake, etc., but he chooses Mickey bars over all the other desserts - except in Palo!  Christine, you'll meet my DH on the ship in November and I'm sure he'll tell you about his passion for Mickey bars.  He sometimes orders them for room service and they bring 2!  

Ginny - have fun on your cruise.  Tell my Italian wanna-be buddy hi.  

Jan


----------



## gdulaney

JanDave said:


> Ginny - have fun on your cruise.  Tell my Italian wanna-be buddy hi.
> Jan



 Why are September and November soooo far apart? 

Tell Dave "hi" for us!!

Ginny


----------



## AmandaRG

Thanks so much for those that have posted ideas! It will make it so much easier for those of us that are first timers (although I have to say that we don't see it being the last!).


----------



## Emsabems

I love the idea of givng a thank you gift to the signees and club CMs.... but I wonder if they get incredibly sick of candy.

What's the best thank you gift you've ever given/heard of?

EmsaBems


----------



## froggy5657

Emsabems said:


> I love the idea of givng a thank you gift to the signees and club CMs.... but I wonder if they get incredibly sick of candy.
> 
> What's the best thank you gift you've ever given/heard of?
> 
> EmsaBems


I think even writing a personalized note to the people in the club and mentioning some great memories that your daughter/son now has because of them would be really sweet.


----------



## Mackie Mouse

I think doing the photo mat will be such a cute and unique keepsake.  As a totally non-crafty person, where is a good place to get one of these?  Would your standard Michael's/AC Moore/Jo-Ann fabrics-type craft store have them?


----------



## FairyGrandmother

Yes Michels or Hobby Lobby both have photo mats. Any place that sells photo supplies will carry them.


----------



## speicher46

Thanks for sharing. We have  been on eight Disney cruises and did not know about some of this. We are getting ready to take the 14 day Transatlantic next May so these secrets will be very useful.


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

I am bringing my wedding guestbook on the cruise, I hope the characters will sign it!


----------



## Fivepin

We bring one of those nightlight/air freshener plug in for the bathroom.  It helps when the kids have to get up in the middle of the night.

I have a small extension cord with 3 outlets since we have so many things to charge these days

It's not on the room service menu, but we get the Peanut Butter and Jelly Uncrustables the night before a port day.  Ask them not to heat it up and we keep it in the fridge until the next day.  It makes a great snack to hold you over or if you have picky kids-this is their lunch.

Just a couple of our tidbits.


----------



## dream2011

thanks for all the great tips. Disboards and disers make the 7 month wait for my first disney cruise more bearable....Thanks dream2011


----------



## weavers1995

WOW!!!  These are great ideas!  Thank you so much!  We sail in January and I can't wait!!!  

Amy


----------



## ppan77




----------



## nyyankeegirl

Any tips on pin trading?   My boys love to pin trade.  I know when we've been to the resorts, at certain times of the night they will bring out a pin trading board.  Do they do this on the cruises?


----------



## sdchickie

nyyankeegirl said:


> Any tips on pin trading?   My boys love to pin trade.  I know when we've been to the resorts, at certain times of the night they will bring out a pin trading board.  Do they do this on the cruises?



They do pin trade on the ship. They even have a night where you can trade with the officers. We didn't see many unique pins on their lanyards, but they do have alot of cruise pins for purchase on the ship. They also have CC pins at CC.

Another tip, you can make milkshakes with the soft serve icecream and a little milk, just bring one of those travel mugs and shake it real good.


----------



## mark_bert

nyyankeegirl said:


> Any tips on pin trading?   My boys love to pin trade.  I know when we've been to the resorts, at certain times of the night they will bring out a pin trading board.  Do they do this on the cruises?



A good tip for pin trading is to go on ebay and pick up a bunch of inexpensive pins to start out with. That way you can bypass the initial cost of pins on the ship.


----------



## goofystitchfan

Thanks for the milkshake tip, never thought of that one! I purchased a lot of pins on ebay too so that my boys would have some extras for trading.


----------



## K8T

mark_bert said:


> A good tip for pin trading is to go on ebay and pick up a bunch of inexpensive pins to start out with. That way you can bypass the initial cost of pins on the ship.



Beware of buying job lots on ebay, there are a lot of fakes out there - I got 'done' with a lot of 11 pins, 6 were duds.

There is a thread on the boards about pin trading and how to spot 'scrappers', maybe worth a look before buying, as there is also a list of sellers who are known to sell scapper pins.

Kate


----------



## Happy99

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



This will not work in Europe as you need to carry your passport when in port


----------



## dinahfig

If I remember correctly, it seems that the drinks in the souvenir glasses are the same price as other drinks and are bigger than the regular glasses they give you!


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## mocha1193

I just love the photo frame idea.   Thanks everyone for all the great ideas.


----------



## Mommy2princess

Thanks for all of the great tips!  I'm subscribing to this thread so we'll be 'in the know' for our trip in April!


----------



## mushu756

I definitely agree on packing a small carry on bag with a change of clothes and a bathing suit we cruised in August and the heat was brutal my 2 and 1/2 year old was able to cool of in the splash zone.


----------



## CarolAnnC

dinahfig said:


> If I remember correctly, it seems that the drinks in the souvenir glasses are the same price as other drinks and are bigger than the regular glasses they give you!



When you buy the drinks in the souvenir glasses, you do pay extra for the glass.  But, if you do this you can bring it over to one of the bars and ask for them to wash it out.  They sometimes give you a new one instead.  I have quite a collection of these souvenir glasses, and now tend to avoid them, LOL!

Except for the one on Castaway Cay, which last time I was there was a nice insulated, colorful cup with lid and straw.


----------



## the great cornholeo

I don't think that I read anything about making sure that you bring enough cash or credit to book your next cruise on board, because after the 1st DCL cruise you'll be hooked.


----------



## Blovesdisney

Thanks for all the great tips!  This will be my 2nd DCL cruise and we will have three other families joining us.  I think I'm going to make them Cruise Tip baskets for Christmas with the pillow case, photo matt, door magnets, thank you notes, and a gift card.  Sounds like I'll have three families off my Christmas list now!  Keep the tips coming.. I love finding out new things.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Subscribing!  Love all the tips!


----------



## Tikihula

Not sure if they still do it, but on our first afternoon a couple years ago they offered a free guided tour of the ship.  We got to visit the bridge, the spa and the kitchen area where all the food is prepared, and were offered a chocolate chip cookie as a treat.  Very interesting tour.  Not sure if there is a minimum age (probably).


----------



## txcnm

thanks for the great tips


----------



## imanazd

princess sparkle p said:


> Our first ever cruise and Disnet cruise to boot is the 7 day eastern carribean on 4/28!!!!
> 
> 1.  do they always keep the markers from signing pillow cases etc?
> 
> 2.  does anyone worry about handing over thier passports???   I would love to have the stamps ( since I currently only have one) but not sure
> 
> 3. maybe a silly? but do they sell scrap book supplies on board?
> 
> THANKS TO ALL!!!



1. We have always gotten our markers back. 3. And yes I have bought DCL scrap book supplies on board!


----------



## julai13

Great tips!


----------



## chuckm403




----------



## TorontoGirl

nyyankeegirl said:


> Any tips on pin trading?   My boys love to pin trade.  I know when we've been to the resorts, at certain times of the night they will bring out a pin trading board.  Do they do this on the cruises?



Just thought I would share this as something special - I don't know if its something you can ASK for but if you should a helping spirit you may get picked for it!

One night when I was pin trading early on my 1st cruise I was at the Limited Edition Pin stand that they bring out every night and I was explaining to different parents what Pin Trading was and how it worked because there kids were asking to do it - then I would trade or give a pin to the kids to get them started - I was then asked by one of the CM if I would like to participate in Officer Pin Trading on the Semi-Formal Night.  I got an offical invitation in my Fish and then a certificate afterwards saying that I had participated.  I stood in line with all the officers and traded with people before going to dinner...it was fun and I got quite a few great pins out of it


----------



## Gilland18

Thanks for all the ideas. I think I might try the photo mat idea.


----------



## farah

Great tips! thank you


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

Be sure to bring plenty of small bills ($20's or less) if you choose to do ports on your own -- as you will likely be told (by cabbies, store owners, etc) that they cannot break anything bigger -- while this is likely not true --- you may still be told that.

This happened to us when we did Trunk Bay in St. John on our own.  By the time we paid for a cab to the ferry, the ferry, a cab (a truck, really) to Trunk Bay, lunch in Trunk Bay . . . we only had $100 bills left and the driver from Trunk Bay to the ferry said he could not break our bill  .  I highly doubt that he was telling the truth (and we did think later that we could have told him -- fine, we will wait for the next driver, who will likely break the bill . . . and he probably would have then said he could break the bill!!)

Luckily, another cruiseline passenger with us was able to break the bill for us!!!  

But, I don't think we'll let that happen again!!!


----------



## hollyjolly

This is a great tip, something that could easily be overlooked. Thanks!


----------



## Nicoledee44

Love all the tips.  First Disney cruise in May 2011.....


----------



## lovetotravel07

I didn't read through the whole thread so this might be a repeat.

We were told it is nice to thank the cast members if you get things signed.  We had 2 staterooms, for my girls I got two white pillow cases put in multi-colored sharpies and actually asked for what characters I wanted to sign.  I threw in a bunch of chocolate candy in the large ziploc as a thank you.  For the house/family.  I bought an 11 X 14 frame that had a large, thick white matt and just brought that matt with me to have all the characters sign.  I bought a sticker in the gift shop before I turned it in with the ship name and stuck that on the top of the matt.  I put that in another large ziploc with more candy!  It's an awesome souvenir.

Also, I was told you can get mickey ice cream treats delivered to your room, so when we were in for the night, the first night, I ordered room service and 2 mickey ear ice cream pops came on a silver platter to my girls!  They thought that was the best thing ever!


----------



## axfather

This is especially helpful for families in small cabins.  Dads can go to the spa and shave (with free provided premium shave essentials) and then shower in regularly sized (bigger) showers which the staff constantly keep spotless.   There is a changing room, towels and lockers, etc....all free...I do this every cruise and very much enjoy the alone time...usually I am alone in the locker room when I go.   Just make sure to wear shower shoes to be on the safe side.


----------



## SuzPasq

Emsabems said:


> I love the idea of givng a thank you gift to the signees and club CMs.... but I wonder if they get incredibly sick of candy.
> 
> What's the best thank you gift you've ever given/heard of?
> 
> EmsaBems



I know that many of the crew members appreciate international calling cards. We pick them up in various small amounts and give them to people who go above and beyond that would not receive a grat from us otherwise.


----------



## kato0627

Great ideas!!!!


----------



## denas

Fivepin said:


> We bring one of those nightlight/air freshener plug in for the bathroom.  It helps when the kids have to get up in the middle of the night.
> 
> I have a small extension cord with 3 outlets since we have so many things to charge these days
> 
> It's not on the room service menu, but we get the Peanut Butter and Jelly Uncrustables the night before a port day.  Ask them not to heat it up and we keep it in the fridge until the next day.  It makes a great snack to hold you over or if you have picky kids-this is their lunch.
> 
> Just a couple of our tidbits.




My kids think PB&J is an essential food group on its own.  This is great since we can pack them with us for port days and not be stuck trying to find something kid friendly to eat!  My kids are a lot more likely to try something new if they know they have a fall back in case it is "yucky"!  Thanks so much for this tip!!!!


----------



## Can't wait to cruise

We're booked for the Transatlantic May 2011 which will be our sixth Disney cruise including the Transatlantic in May 07.  We get a case of bottled water and check it as luggage with a luggage tag taped on it.  Great for having water on port calls.  

Rather than buy a smoothie for the evening shows (late dinner), we stop by the soft serve machine with a soda cup and get a large ice cream to take to the show.  We also bring large insulated sports bottles for our beverages on deck 9.

I also ask for a shrimp coctail with dinner every evening even if it isn't on the menu.  Works most nights.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

There are books and magazines to borrow in the Cove Cafe.

You can get a "frequent buyer" punch card at the Cove Cafe and eventually get a free drink. You can use the card for multiple cruises if needed.

You can order "midnight snacks" from room service. Buy beware, soda has a cost when coming from room service.

Order coffee before you go to sleep, and the carafe the coffee is delivered in will keep the coffee warm until morning.

Have your formalwear pressed for half the price of dry cleaning and skip ironing your own clothes in the laundry room. 

Never be afraid to ask for modifications to items on the menu in the dining rooms. Ask for what you want, and the serving team will do their best.


----------



## aseyrick

Can't wait to cruise said:


> We get a case of bottled water and check it as luggage with a luggage tag taped on it.  Great for having water on port calls.



This is awesome!  Can someone please verify that this is the case for W. Caribbean cruises as well?  I had read somewhere that in order to bring bottle water (or any drink) onboard, we have to have it in a carryon luggage??  

Thanks!


----------



## mainegal

Not sure why people bring on bottled water.

The water on the ship is treated on board and is very good.


----------



## MarkRG

One of the DCL porters who regularly posts here anonymously said a few days ago that DCL is clamping down on the water thing in  that yes you'll have to have it in luggage going forward, they're being told to not check the shrinkwrapped packages anymore. 

Here's one I havn't seen sofar. 

If you're sailing on the Magic or Wonder, bring your own clock.  The propeller clock is very cute.... in a fully lighted cabin. It is not self lit nor can glow in the dark, and honestly don't even know IF it has an alarm.

It seems the Dream has a new digital clock with ipod dock, from reports.


----------



## heatherwillmom

mainegal said:


> Not sure why people bring on bottled water.
> 
> The water on the ship is treated on board and is very good.



Most people who mentioned water were talking about taking it on excursions


----------



## Superman81

Thanks for the great tips.  Subscribing.


----------



## ribica

Just joining in - the picture matting idea sounds awesome! Love it! I also really like the idea of calling cards for the "extra" gift for staff. I imagine that they get pretty tired of candy!


----------



## Cruise

MarkRG said:


> Bring your own clock.  The propeller clock is very cute.... in a fully lighted cabin. It is not self lit nor can glow in the dark, and honestly don't even know IF it has an alarm.



Have to agree with this one.  I think the clock hands do technically have the little green glow-in-the-dark strips, but they're so small, there's no way to tell what time it is in the dark.  I need an actual lit clock.

And while you can get a wake up call, the phone ringing is just too jarring for me from a dead sleep.  I much prefer a regular alarm clock.


----------



## myheartlivesatwdw

SuzPasq said:


> I know that many of the crew members appreciate international calling cards. We pick them up in various small amounts and give them to people who go above and beyond that would not receive a grat from us otherwise.



 That is a great idea!


----------



## Bookwood

I don't know if there are any hidden Mickey fans out there but I found a DCL HIdden Mickey book in the Orlando Airport store last week and picked it up.  This is the first time I've seen this book - which doesn't mean it hasn't been around forever.

I plan to have it on the PC cruise if anyones intrested in borrowing it.


----------



## tikimimi

MarkRG said:


> One of the DCL porters who regularly posts here anonymously said a few days ago that DCL is clamping down on the water thing in  that yes you'll have to have it in luggage going forward, they're being told to not check the shrinkwrapped packages anymore.
> 
> Here's one I havn't seen sofar.
> 
> Bring your own clock.  The propeller clock is very cute.... in a fully lighted cabin. It is not self lit nor can glow in the dark, and honestly don't even know IF it has an alarm.



Mark the clock does have an alarm - it plays "When You Wish Upon a Star" in a pretty basic single tone alarm. We asked to have our clock "fixed" (new battery or something) on the 9/26 Wonder, but even after new batteries were installed, it didn't keep the time accurately. We brought a small travel alarm clock with glow hands, but I prefer one that is lit.


----------



## believe79

Bump


----------



## sharkbait

speicher46 said:


> Thanks for sharing. We have  been on eight Disney cruises and did not know about some of this. We are getting ready to take the 14 day Transatlantic next May so these secrets will be very useful.



We're on the same cruise and all these ideas are great!  Can't wait, we're counting the days.... my husband says we are fit to be tied.... meanwhile he is secretly more excited than the rest of us.  We haven't been on the Magic since 2001.


----------



## MarkRG

Please note, the above posts where I'm being quoted, only refer to the Magic and Wonder. It seems the Dream has lit digital clocks with an Ipod dock. Hopefully the M&W will get this small but nice upgrade at some point. 



Cruise said:


> And while you can get a wake up call, the phone ringing is just too jarring for me from a dead sleep. I much prefer a regular alarm clock.


And I agree, I don't like the phone wakeups for this reason either.


----------



## Camonkeygirl

dipdotdarlin' said:


> You can also take a matte for a frame to guest services. We did on the first night and they returned it to our stateroom on the last night signed by all the characters on the ship. I bought an 11"x14" matte with an 8"x10" opening. I put a picture of me with Mickey & Minnie in it. It looks so nice with all the signatures around the picture and then framed.



That is a great idea, as my DH is a photographer, and can take a nice photo



Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



That sounds good.  I am actually getting my passport for my Sept. trip, so that will be my first stamps.



Tikihula said:


> Not sure if they still do it, but on our first afternoon a couple years ago they offered a free guided tour of the ship.  We got to visit the bridge, the spa and the kitchen area where all the food is prepared, and were offered a chocolate chip cookie as a treat.  Very interesting tour.  Not sure if there is a minimum age (probably).



I would love to know if they still do this.  My DH is already asking about tours of the ship.



believe79 said:


> Bump



Thank you for Bumping this thread.  It gave me some wonderful ideas.


----------



## Meskamooska

Hi All!

Here are a few things that I found helpful on our first cruise and will be doing again for our second...

Remember to bring one dollar bills to tip the folks who deliver your room service orders.  They are not part of the group included in your personal assigned team and if they are not tipped when they deliver the goods they get stiffed.  

And speaking of tips... I choose to pay my basic gratuities as early as possible.  They can be paid when you pay for your reservation, any time up to three days prior to your departure through DCL (or via your TA) or at any time on the cruise through Guest Services.  I pay them early because I consider the basic gratuities as part of the cost of the cruise and I believe I get even better (if that is possible) service.  I happily add to the gratuities to recognize the exemplary service and also fill in guest comment cards as well.  

Be sure to tell your waitstaff if you will not be at dinner as they will try to serve the entire table at the same time.  If you won't be at dinner (or if you are late you are inconveniencing everyone at your sitting.

If you are a "foodie" be sure to tell your head waiter and ask for receipes as they will happily share.  

Bring your oldest clothes to wear on excursions - especially if you might get wet or messy and then throw them away.  It will make additional room in your luggage and allow more room for souvenirs.  

Bring prepackaged snacks to enjoy during the onboard entertainment (packaged goodies can be expensive on the ship).

Make sure there is contact info on your memory cards just in case you drop them.  One easy thing to do is to take a picture of your name and address as your first picture just in case.

Check with your cellphone company before your trip to find out if your phone will work in your ports of call and if you are going out oof the country make sure you know how to place a call if you need to.  

Order the fruit and cheese plate from room service before dinner.  It makes a great appetizer and will keep well without refrigeration.

Bring a couple of small flashlights (those inside cabins get pretty dark).

Bring half as many clothes and twice as much money.

If I think anything else I will happily share.

Take care all, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!

Tisza


----------



## OlivesMom

Meskamooska said:


> Make sure there is contact info on your memory cards just in case you drop them.  One easy thing to do is to take a picture of your name and address as your first picture just in case.



Excellent idea - I'm going to keep a photo of my contact info and the word "reward" in my cameras memory at all times. Always worried I'll misplace them! Thank You!!!


----------



## Princess Sleepy

A PP (from about 4 years ago) mentioned a treasure hunt on CC. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Camonkeygirl said:


> I would love to know if they still do this.  My DH is already asking about tours of the ship.



There is a galley tour offered, although recent reports seem to indicate it is becoming a hit or miss thing.  Just have to wait until you're onboard.

There are no bridge tours anymore except in very rare circumstances such as Make A Wish kids or naval officers of one sort or another.  Even in those cases, it is not always guaranteed.

I believe you are free to walk around the spa and look around, just not in any areas where someone might be getting a treatment.


----------



## Wadekind

OlivesMom said:


> Excellent idea - I'm going to keep a photo of my contact info and the word "reward" in my cameras memory at all times. Always worried I'll misplace them! Thank You!!!



seconded. I have never seen this idea before.


----------



## lexlaw69

Be careful about leaving your passports anywhere. If you are in port and for some reason you don't make it back to the ship you are looking at some major inconveniences, majoe expenses and missing a good deal of your cruise while emergency copies are made. Also, not sure how this might affect a VAT refund - I don't remember if you need to show your passport.


----------



## penguinaddict

Subscribing... thanks to all for the great tips!


----------



## xandrhew

Anybody find any Disney Dream secrets yet?


----------



## Billinaz

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> There is a galley tour offered, although recent reports seem to indicate it is becoming a hit or miss thing.  Just have to wait until you're onboard.
> 
> There are no bridge tours anymore except in very rare circumstances such as Make A Wish kids or naval officers of one sort or another.  Even in those cases, it is not always guaranteed.
> 
> I believe you are free to walk around the spa and look around, just not in any areas where someone might be getting a treatment.



Bridge tours are still being done, you have to ask as soon as you get onboard.  We arent affiliated with any of the mentioned groups, all we did was ask and we were given a date and time to show up for the tour.


----------



## momof2cutegirls

Hoping to become a first-time cruiser in 2012...Subscribing!


----------



## Disney Dreams

lexlaw69 said:


> Be careful about leaving your passports anywhere. If you are in port and for some reason you don't make it back to the ship you are looking at some major inconveniences, majoe expenses and missing a good deal of your cruise while emergency copies are made. Also, not sure how this might affect a VAT refund - I don't remember if you need to show your passport.



We were actually told by several crew members on the Wonder NOT to take our passports in to port with us when we were in Nassau (which of course went contrary to everything we felt we should do). 

They explained that if we were to miss the ship, DCL has to get involved in our "situation" anyway and that they would retrieve our passports from our cabin safe (where we kept them) in the process of assisting us with getting either home or re-connected with the ship.

I don't know anything else to add except that it was told to us by several different crew members and we did as instructed.  And yes, I ALWAYS keep my passport on me anytime I travel anywhere abroad if not on a cruise, so it was contrary to my instinctual behavior.

- Dreams


----------



## debsters41

About the bridge tours, where would one ask as soon as arriving onboard?  Guest services?


----------



## stephent92

Free Stuff! There is a ton of free stuff onboard the ship for you to lay your hands on.... unfortunately you normally have to do something to get it!

The kids clubs have boxes of Disney stuff (Tattoos, small toys, postcards etc.). They use them for prizes and bribes. It is amazing what you can get by helping tidy up!

The ships use to have trading cards that you could collect from each department. These were discontinued back in 2005, however, some are still about (Wonder and Magic only).

DCL has a set of coins which can be collected. You normally have to 'win' them. Gold coins are in Youth Activities, Silver on Castaway, Ent Staff have blue...

Coke Float. The best invention ever! Why not put some ice cream in the bottom of a coke cup and then top up at the drinks station?

If you don't ask, you don't get. If you have a special event happening in your family, and would like something special - ask! They might say yes, they might say no - but if you don't ask, you don't get.



If your young'un has to do some sort of homework activity about their vacation ask guest services or Youth Activities for some help. I had a child that had to write a report about the ship - I was able to get an exclusive tour of the bridge for him, and a short Q&A with a bridge officer.


----------



## princessarielle

Great tips!

I'm already planning on doing a pillowcase for my daughter but I like the photo mat idea too.


----------



## jtw999

Love these ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Camonkeygirl

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> There is a galley tour offered, although recent reports seem to indicate it is becoming a hit or miss thing.  Just have to wait until you're onboard.
> 
> There are no bridge tours anymore except in very rare circumstances such as Make A Wish kids or naval officers of one sort or another.  Even in those cases, it is not always guaranteed.
> 
> I believe you are free to walk around the spa and look around, just not in any areas where someone might be getting a treatment.



Thanks for the info.  DH was a quartermaster in the Navy, so he is really into that stuff



Billinaz said:


> Bridge tours are still being done, you have to ask as soon as you get onboard.  We arent affiliated with any of the mentioned groups, all we did was ask and we were given a date and time to show up for the tour.



Where did you go to ask.  May send DH to do that to keep him busy.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## jujupixiedust

My best tip is clothespins, not for your laundry, but for keeping your towel on the chair. Not only does it not blow away, but if you get up to get a drink. take a dip in the pool or even a potty break, others will know your seat is occupied.


----------



## juliebug1997

I read in one of my books that they don't do the pillowcase/mat thing any more.  Has anyone who has gone recently done this?  Thanks!


----------



## Sir William

jujupixiedust said:


> My best tip is clothespins, not for your laundry, but for keeping your towel on the chair. Not only does it not blow away, but if you get up to get a drink. take a dip in the pool or even a potty break, others will know your seat is occupied.




We had some plastic clothepins with hooks on them.  We used them to hang things in the shower, and also on the veranda (usually on the back of the chairs when in port).  I never thought about using them at the pool.  Good idea!


----------



## Sir William

juliebug1997 said:


> I read in one of my books that they don't do the pillowcase/mat thing any more.  Has anyone who has gone recently done this?  Thanks!




They did it on our 8-15 January cruise.  I gave them a Tinkerbell totebag on Saturday to get signed and asked for as many characters as possible to sign the back of the bag.  I also gave them a fabric marker and left a bag of candy for the CM, all inside of a plastic bag.  

The following Friday the bag (and marker) were returned to our stateroom.


----------



## DizDaddy

juliebug1997 said:


> I read in one of my books that they don't do the pillowcase/mat thing any more.  Has anyone who has gone recently done this?  Thanks!



I've seen several VERY RECENT entries that indicate that they still do this.   Do a search on 'pillowcase' and you should find quite a bit of info.  We plan on doing the pillowcases and mats on our next cruise.


----------



## melmar136

DizDaddy said:


> I've seen several VERY RECENT entries that indicate that they still do this.   Do a search on 'pillowcase' and you should find quite a bit of info.  We plan on doing the pillowcases and mats on our next cruise.



I'm so glad!  Told my DD about this, and she was more excited about it than I thought she would be!    We found a person on etsy.com who embroiders them with name,dates,and ship.  Very cute!


----------



## DizDaddy

I hope she is not disappointed!   I don't intend to get any hopes up.....hopefully someone that has cruised very recently will reply with more information.


----------



## Lake_Mary

DizDaddy said:


> I've seen several VERY RECENT entries that indicate that they still do this.   Do a search on 'pillowcase' and you should find quite a bit of info.  We plan on doing the pillowcases and mats on our next cruise.



We got off the Magic yesterday and brought 2 pillowcases to be signed, along with a pack of assorted color sharpies. Dropped it at guest services Wednesday and the pillowcases and markers were returned to our room Friday.

Yes, they still offer this service


----------



## Billinaz

I got these from EBAY.  She did a great job on my request to put the Name of the ship above a DCL logo then the cruise dates below.

Came out great!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220729526688


----------



## Princess Sleepy

Castaway Cay treasure hunt anyone?


----------



## Erickson99

You guys ROCK.  Subscribing to this thread!!!  THANKS!!!


----------



## llqool

melmar136 said:


> I'm so glad!  Told my DD about this, and she was more excited about it than I thought she would be!    We found a person on etsy.com who embroiders them with name,dates,and ship.  Very cute!



Do you have a link to the person on etsy?  Thanks!


----------



## jamielynn

llqool said:


> Do you have a link to the person on etsy?  Thanks!



http://www.etsy.com/shop/StitchesNBows#

She also does Fish Extenders and has a FB page. Jen is WONDERFUL to work with!!!


----------



## spacecanada

debsters41 said:


> About the bridge tours, where would one ask as soon as arriving onboard?  Guest services?



My husband would absolutely love this.  Where do we sign up?  We're celebrating his birthday onboard and this would be the best present ever for him.


----------



## tracielynn

This is so great!!  Thanks!


----------



## rachelm23

subbing this thread.


----------



## TubaBabe86

Thank you for all the useful information everyone. Will definitely be using some of these for my cruise in June.


----------



## braysmommy

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## tikimimi

jamielynn said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/StitchesNBows#
> 
> She also does Fish Extenders and has a FB page. Jen is WONDERFUL to work with!!!


And she's a DISer! She's great!


----------



## Susiesark

Bookwood said:


> I don't know if there are any hidden Mickey fans out there but I found a DCL HIdden Mickey book in the Orlando Airport store last week and picked it up.  This is the first time I've seen this book - which doesn't mean it hasn't been around forever.
> 
> I plan to have it on the PC cruise if anyones intrested in borrowing it.


  Is your book still available, to borrow or buy?  We'll be on the Wonder in April.


----------



## jtw999

Susiesark said:


> Is your book still available, to borrow or buy?  We'll be on the Wonder in April.



I just purchased this book off of Amazon for $6.95.  I'm looking forward to trying it out this summer!  

Just search:  Hidden Mickeys Go to Sea on Amazon and you'll find it!


----------



## adnil530

When we went on our cruise last October, I stopped by Target and got some plates for the characters to sign.  Put them in a bag with our stateroom number along with some sharpies.  

This pictures does not do it justice:






We've also done the blank picture frame mats.


----------



## jacobsDISNEYmama

The plate is AWESOME!! I might have to hunt for something similar. Will they sign anything? We're vinylmation collectors and if they are able to sign those I would bring a 9" figure.


----------



## Grumpy1234

Very informative and useful for our upcoming cruise


----------



## adnil530

jacobsDISNEYmama said:


> The plate is AWESOME!! I might have to hunt for something similar. Will they sign anything? We're vinylmation collectors and if they are able to sign those I would bring a 9" figure.



I actually looked for the 9" figures at the Disney outlet stores and found a white one there, but couldn't find 2 to purchase so I didn't purchase.  You can only try.  Guest Services will say yes or no.


----------



## jeannie2426

I love all the ideas....keep them comming!!


----------



## DisneyCrazMom

LOVE LOVE LOVE the plate idea.


----------



## kcashner

erikthewise said:


> Most people know there is an exercise room in the spa that you can use at no additional charge.
> 
> But what most people don't know is that you can also use the men's/women's locker rooms in the spa at no charge! All you have to do is ask for a key at the desk. (I guess if you're the trusting sort you don't even have to do that!)



You don't need a key any more--all the lockers work on a code that YOU select.  Press Clear, type in your 4 digit code, and press lock.

As to the passports--DCL doesn't promise that they can get them stamped for you, only that they will ask the Customs agents if they will do it.  Yes, you do have to leave the passport with Guest Services if you want this done--they will issue you a receipt and you can pick it up later in the cruise.

On longer cruises, your server will tell you that the special menus done just for that cruise are for you to keep as they won't be used again!  In addition, by asking you can frequently get the others....except for the hologram one from Animator's.

Bridge tours for anyone interested were eliminated after 9/11.  Now you have to be invited.  If you are in concierge, going as a Make a Wish family, etc. you can arrange an invitation.  If you are just a "regular" person, talk to GS or strike up a conversation with the captain at the reception.  Things do happen.

Inside cabins on Magic and Wonder--set your TV to "view from the bridge" channel and mute the sound.  When the sun comes up, your TV lights up.

Bring an alarm clock with a lighted face--I like to know what time it is if I wake up during the night.

When you do signings on something to be washed, follow the instructions that come with your pens--some need to be heat set, some not.  Turn in your items as soon as possible during the cruise.  GS has a form for you to specify which characters you want to sign it--all available, all princesses, no princesses, etc.  

GS has single doses of "stuff" like tylenol, ibuprofen, bandaids, etc.  Just ask.  They also have discrete bags of emergency "supplies" when your daughter needs them and the ship is in port (so the gift shops are closed).  And WHY can't that child count to 28?????

The gift shops have MANY "critical need" items that are not out on display.  If your luggage is lost, etc. they can help--tell them what your situation is and what you need.  These things are limited in quantity and sizes, but if you don't have any undies you aren't too picky!

And...bring your old cruddy undies on the ship.  Then pitch them in the trash rather than taking them home.  More room in your suitcase.

If traveling with an infant, consider the babies travel lite service that will deliver diapers, formula, etc. to your cabin.  And, if you order directly from their web site it is cheaper than using the DCL link!


----------



## Texasmomof3

love this thread!!


----------



## CandyMandy

lexlaw69 said:


> Be careful about leaving your passports anywhere. If you are in port and for some reason you don't make it back to the ship you are looking at some major inconveniences, majoe expenses and missing a good deal of your cruise while emergency copies are made. Also, not sure how this might affect a VAT refund - I don't remember if you need to show your passport.



This is true and is why going ashore at any foreign port with just a paper copy of your photo passport page is not a good idea whatsoever.  If you are for any reason are delayed/detained and miss the ship, a paper copy will not act as a substitute for emmigration purposes.  Ergo, you will not be able to purchase transit out of the country without original, legal goverment-issued I.D. - so as lexlaw indicated you will be delayed (for days) while you wait for the local U.S. consulate or embassy to provide you with a replacement passport.  And no, a drivers license or paper copy (not an original) of a birth certificate is _not _a work around, since neither is proof of citizenship.

A passport is the _only_ form of that.


----------



## penguinaddict

CandyMandy said:


> A passport is the _only_ form of that.



Does the passport card (for Canada and Mexico) work??   Meaning, if we leave our passport with guest services and take our "card" on shore and, if we get into a pickle and need to present a passport, does the card work?

Thanks!!


----------



## dovbniak

Not a tip per se but an observation about this thread,

Post 93 was made august 30 2007 and post 94 was made august 30 2010.  Personnally I think that is cool 

I love this thread, what a great history lesson.

I am now on page 8.


----------



## dxcspilk

Reading up last minute, we board a week from today!


----------



## pamkass

Thanks for all the great tips!!


----------



## Susiesark

As my first DCL cruise quickly approaches (8 weeks from today)  I'm taking a lot of notes from this thread. Thanks!


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

penguinaddict said:


> Does the passport card (for Canada and Mexico) work??   Meaning, if we leave our passport with guest services and take our "card" on shore and, if we get into a pickle and need to present a passport, does the card work?
> 
> Thanks!!



No. As you say it is for Canada and Mexico.  You cannot use it if you get stuck anyplace else


----------



## adnil530

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> No. As you say it is for Canada and Mexico.  You cannot use it if you get stuck anyplace else



I have friends who are getting a Passport Card for cruise travel as an alternative to a full passport.  This is from the passport website:

"The U.S. Passport Card can be used to enter the United States from Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean, and Bermuda at land border crossings or sea ports-of-entry and is more convenient and less expensive than a passport book. The passport card cannot be used for international travel by air."

Hope this helps.


----------



## misseulalie

dovbniak said:


> Not a tip per se but an observation about this thread,
> 
> Post 93 was made august 30 2007 and post 94 was made august 30 2010.  Personnally I think that is cool
> 
> I love this thread, what a great history lesson.
> 
> I am now on page 8.




Thanks!!  As the OP of this thread, I am so excited that it has been a popular thread for this long.  We have gone on many more cruises since our 25 day adventure in 2007 and look forward to hearing about Dream cruise secrets as we sail in August.


----------



## penguinaddict

adnil530 said:


> This is from the passport website:
> 
> "The U.S. Passport Card can be used to enter the United States from Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean, and Bermuda at land border crossings or sea ports-of-entry and is more convenient and less expensive than a passport book. The passport card cannot be used for international travel by air."
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks so much for posting!  We opted to purchase both the book and card for convenience and it sounds like we are right!!   We'll be able to leave our books with guest services and hope for some "stamps" from customs, and still feel "safe" leaving the ship with the easy-to-carry passport card.


----------



## DCLInauguralXmas

The problem with the US Passport cards is they are for ground and sea travel only.  If it is your only passport that you have with you and you need to fly home due to being left in port or for a medical emergency you CANNOT use the card only the book form of the passport can be used for international air travel.


----------



## vek239

***When we went on our cruise last October, I stopped by Target and got some plates for the characters to sign.  Put them in a bag with our stateroom number along with some sharpies.  ***

Wow, I love this idea! And I love that plate!  We don't have a Target in town; a quick look online doesn't show this design; anybody know who else might have them?


----------



## KaryCam

DCLInauguralXmas said:


> The problem with the US Passport cards is they are for ground and sea travel only.  If it is your only passport that you have with you and you need to fly home due to being left in port or for a medical emergency you CANNOT use the card only the book form of the passport can be used for international air travel.



oh great, now I'm nervous.


----------



## adnil530

vek239 said:


> ***When we went on our cruise last October, I stopped by Target and got some plates for the characters to sign.  Put them in a bag with our stateroom number along with some sharpies.  ***
> 
> Wow, I love this idea! And I love that plate!  We don't have a Target in town; a quick look online doesn't show this design; anybody know who else might have them?



I didn't find this particular plate, but google Mickey Mouse plastic plate or Mickey Mouse white glove plastic plate.  I saw a very cute Mickey Mouse white glove plastic plate.

***

I did find the exact plates!  And some other good stufff at LaughingPlaceStore.  You will have to add the .com   Search for plates.


----------



## CandyMandy

KaryCam said:


> oh great, now I'm nervous.



To your credit, that is actually good, because it means you (unlike many) now understand the calculated risk that is involved in using a passport card.  Many think it just a less expensive, geographically restricted version of an otherwise fully featured passport.  It is not and some people are going to unfortunately learn that the hard way.
,


----------



## Happy Goofy

My husband and I did that same two BTB cruises last year and we loved every minute of it. There was not time time to do everything we wanted to do. Get involved with Disbaoard activities! We met a lot of nice people from the Disboards and it was great to walk into a lounge or on deck and see someone that you know. 
Besides pillowcases to sign we brought picture frame mats . We got them at Walmart and they are especially designed for the characters to sign around the opening. Then when you get home you put in a photo of your choice and then put it into a frame. When I bring something down to Guest Services to sigh I always bring some candy for the crew. - such as a large package or two of Hershey kisses. They appreciate them because they have to pay for any snacks.

We bring one of those wine boxes on board and love to order the free cheese and cracker plate from ROom service to go with our glass of wine.

Wish we were going with you - Have a great time.


----------



## treehugnmama

ok I have read the entire thread (great info ) but I still don't know whAT a fish extender is.  We are booking our first cruise and I have heard the term come up a lot on here but I still don't know what it is ?


----------



## Minniemiss

treehugnmama said:


> ok I have read the entire thread (great info ) but I still don't know whAT a fish extender is.  We are booking our first cruise and I have heard the term come up a lot on here but I still don't know what it is ?



look in the FAQ sticky, lots of info on Fish Extenders, at the top of the forum.


----------



## cmwade77

KaryCam said:


> oh great, now I'm nervous.


I would always keep your passport on you when in port, it is what the paperwork that somes with your passport says to do when in a foreign country.


----------



## vek239

adnil530 said:


> I didn't find this particular plate, but google Mickey Mouse plastic plate or Mickey Mouse white glove plastic plate.  I saw a very cute Mickey Mouse white glove plastic plate.
> 
> ***
> 
> I did find the exact plates!  And some other good stufff at LaughingPlaceStore.  You will have to add the .com   Search for plates.



Got it; thanks!!


----------



## brimed

spacecanada said:


> My husband would absolutely love this.  Where do we sign up?  We're celebrating his birthday onboard and this would be the best present ever for him.



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but we just got off the Magic on the 19th and was told that due to new TSA/September 11th rules they can't do Bridge tours anymore.  They did do virtual ship tours that they showed on the funnelvision though..pretty cool


----------



## tikimimi

treehugnmama said:


> ok I have read the entire thread (great info ) but I still don't know whAT a fish extender is.  We are booking our first cruise and I have heard the term come up a lot on here but I still don't know what it is ?



On the Wonder and Magic, outside your stateroom door, there is a message clip in the shape of a fish. If the crew needs to leave something for you, this is where they leave it. (On the Dream they are seahorse shaped.) DIS cruisers have developed a game of leaving small presents for each other, but the fish clip is not conducive to this type of thing, so a fish extender was developed. The fish extender is a fabric hanging pocket system personalized with specific Disney favorites or cruisers' names. Picture a wooden dowel with ribbon for hanging the dowel, from the fish or seahorse clip, parallel to the floor. From the dowel extends a piece of fabric (with interfacing to make it sturdier) onto which pockets are fused/sewn. DISers leave the small gifts in the pockets. How many gifts and how often they're left are things folks in each FE group decide together. Sometimes it is just left up to your own discretion. We've been in groups where the gifts centered on things from your home town, homemade items, silly bandz, pirate items, candy, tissues, Shout wipes, emergency kits, koozies, embroidered items, Disney gifts, etc... It is a lot of fun to participate!


----------



## Snowwhitebelle

I LOVE all these ideas

thank you so much for sharing them


----------



## sssteele

Sooo wonderful!! I just enjoyed reading the entire thread and took lots of notes.

I agree with those who mentioned becoming active on your particular cruise thread and participating with the activities they may decide to do as a group. On our last cruise, we had 100 people for an excursion and about 60 on another.  Such fun and wonderful memories with folks we hope to cruise with again.  Even had a meet for dinner and a drink at the port the night before.  We had 3 groups for FE since there were so many of us.  Several of us were in all 3 groups so as not to miss ALL the fun.

Don't forget to check out Cove Cafe late afternoon when wine is available.  DH and I met up with another Dis couple and shared a glass of wine along with the free offerings of cheese, olives and crackers.  Great way to relax before getting ready for our late dinner seating.


----------



## dovbniak

A little while ago someone posted on this thread that you can make coke floats.

Great idea! 

I also like them with root beer.

Tip:  If you are going to try one and have never made one before, put the coke or root beer in first and then the vanilla ice cream.

If you put ice  cream in a glass and then add the soda, you might end up with froth all over yourself.


----------



## Disney Magic Girl

Can anyone tell me more about the "hidden mickey challenge?" I would really like to know!! We love searching for hidden mickeys and this sounds just perfect! ...Even though I have no clue what it is!


----------



## tiggerb

My mind i s swirling w/ ideas right now...   as for "Thank You" treats for the CM... how about gum since that is a "RARE" (ok, no where to be found) commodity anywhere in the parks, much less the ships.  I'm sure some of them miss this item 

Avid gum chewer... love my Orbits bubblemint gum .  Kills two birds w/ one stone... heartburn (yes, chewing gum cures it, plus mint is a coolant for it) and the need for gum.      

Love the photo ABC challenge, may be using it for us...


----------



## Mean Queen

Disney Magic Girl said:


> Can anyone tell me more about the "hidden mickey challenge?" I would really like to know!! We love searching for hidden mickeys and this sounds just perfect! ...Even though I have no clue what it is!



We went to the Guest Services desk and asked for the Hidden Mickey list.  They had to hunt for it themselves, but said they were able to get it from the kids club CM's.  So I'd check with either the kids club or Guest Services.


----------



## Susiesark

On my upcoming cruise, we are trying to put together our SM group.  HELP!  I need ideas for what kind of things to give.  And if there is 1 person organizing it, will that person know who their SM is? Thanks.


----------



## tikimimi

Susiesark said:


> On my upcoming cruise, we are trying to put together our SM group.  HELP!  I need ideas for what kind of things to give.  And if there is 1 person organizing it, will that person know who their SM is? Thanks.


Just curious why you're choosing SM over FE?


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

tikimimi said:


> Just curious why you're choosing SM over FE?



One doesn't have to cancel out the other. We actually had both on a cruise and folks would just sign up to whatever they felt like. Most did the FE and a smaller group did both FE and SM. Nobody decided to do SM but no FE.


Susie; if you use the simple "assigning" of Secret Mickeys then yes you'ld know your SM if you'ld be organizing things. You could also use online features especially designed for secret santas and people not living together. It's basically like drawing papers with names on them, but you just do it online. Nobody knows anything.

On formentioned cruise, I organized the SM. I decided to go with the "assigning" way. I'ld rather spoil myself out of not knowing my SM than make it more difficult on the others. You see, we had more info gathered that needed to be exchanged. Like likings, allergies, personal info and more so a SM could have somewhere to begin thinking about the gift(s) for said cabin (we did it per cabin). As a group we didn't want that info laying around and ended up going with me "assigning" and then forwarding that info to only the SM. It actually turned out easier this way as I could help trouble shoot for some little problems that occured onboard. If I hadn't known all of the combinations of who's whose SM, it would've needed some ruining surprises to smooth over that little bump.


----------



## nlginny

We have 218 days left until we cruise the dream. I LOVE this thread! Thank you so much for the little tips.


----------



## Queen of Oakville

So here's a silly question, that probably does not belong on this thread, but i'll ask any way 

I've noticed that signatures (plate picture posted above) are almost identical to the onces I got at the world.  Are the characters taught how to sign?  

Also, for the pillowcases/place mats/plates etc. .... does one person sign all the signatures or is each character siging?  The reason I ask, is if you are going to put in, say a box of candy .... who gets it?  The person at GS or the first person to sign ...?


----------



## Erickson99

Queen of Oakville said:


> So here's a silly question, that probably does not belong on this thread, but i'll ask any way
> 
> I've noticed that signatures (plate picture posted above) are almost identical to the onces I got at the world.  Are the characters taught how to sign?



My guess is that this is part of the Disney consistency thing and yes they probably would have to learn the "right" way to do a signature.


----------



## pollyanna1022

Thanks so much for all the great ideas-- keep 'em coming pelase! I'm making a list for our cruise. Cannot wait for our cruise next month!!


----------



## tastefullyjenn

mY niece was "friends" with Cinderella, Snow White and Mary Poppins and in the beginning Pluto--YES they are trained in many things and signature is one of them!


----------



## GatorandNole

Thanks for the great ideas.  We sail on the Dream in 3 1/2 weeks.  We will use many of the tips!


----------



## Susiesark

tikimimi said:


> Just curious why you're choosing SM over FE?


Doing both.  SM for adults only.


----------



## Susiesark

Erickson99 said:


> My guess is that this is part of the Disney consistency thing and yes they probably would have to learn the "right" way to do a signature.


I agree.  We are at Disneyland almost weekly.  See all the characters (same characters, different 'faces') and have many autographs books.  Same names, same signatures, all looking almost identical.


----------



## kreedham

Not a secret but something some might be interested in!

On the way home from our recent cruise my wife was going through a particular afternoon on the ship and stopped to ask me...what did we do after that?

Well I went to Target recently and happened upon 3 different style journals, about 5" X 8" with 120 pages.  One was  just Mickey on the front, one was several cartoon panels of Mickey and the other was a Mickey Hand and buttons of his pants.


So from now on, anytime the mood strikes, we will be making cruise journal entries like what we ate and how good it was, what someone said that was memorable or funny, etc.

Got 1 of each but may go back and clean them out to share with fellow DBers we cruise with!

In the school/office supply area at Target!  $5.99


----------



## queenreen

Great Tip! Now I need to go check out the local Target.


----------



## RedSox68

misseulalie said:


> This has been posted before, but what fun things can you do that DCL doesn't tell you about?  We are going to be on the ship for 25 Days and want to utilize all the little "secrets" DCL doesn't tell you about.. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 1.  Pillow cases with signatures
> 2.  Ordering cookies and milk from room service before bed.
> 
> What else????



Sorry, didn't read through this whole thread -- but can relate to doing 25 days onboard.  We did b2b in 2007 (10-day Med and 14-day Transatlantic) and LOVED it.  

Favorites:  Loved not having to disembark between cruises.  REALLY enjoyed going to breakfast that morning with no luggage and watching everyone else scramble to get off the ship.  Sat in the atrium for a while and watched the debarkation.  Soooooo relaxing (wink wink).  Did get off the ship at about 11 a.m. to go into the port to have our embarkation picture taken as a souvenir for the second cruise, then spent the morning in the pools watching the crew clean and prep the ship!  

Doing movie night in our room twice -- ordered room service and watched movies on the TV.  Very relaxing.  

Doing Topsiders for dinner twice instead of formal night.  Having done it three times on the trip already, decided to forego the last formal and semi-formal.  

Loved the freedom of skipping the shows during the second cruise as we had seen them and went to the movies or enjoyed our room or sat up on deck or went to the pools (empty because everyone was at the shows or dinner).


----------



## Susiesark

kreedham said:


> Not a secret but something some might be interested in!
> 
> On the way home from our recent cruise my wife was going through a particular afternoon on the ship and stopped to ask me...what did we do after that?
> 
> Well I went to Target recently and happened upon 3 different style journals, about 5" X 8" with 120 pages.  One was  just Mickey on the front, one was several cartoon panels of Mickey and the other was a Mickey Hand and buttons of his pants.
> 
> 
> So from now on, anytime the mood strikes, we will be making cruise journal entries like what we ate and how good it was, what someone said that was memorable or funny, etc.
> 
> Got 1 of each but may go back and clean them out to share with fellow DBers we cruise with!
> 
> In the school/office supply area at Target!  $5.99


 They carry Disney journals at the 99 Cent Store too.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## sherpasmom

TorontoGirl said:


> Just thought I would share this as something special - I don't know if its something you can ASK for but if you should a helping spirit you may get picked for it!
> 
> One night when I was pin trading early on my 1st cruise I was at the Limited Edition Pin stand that they bring out every night and I was explaining to different parents what Pin Trading was and how it worked because there kids were asking to do it - then I would trade or give a pin to the kids to get them started - I was then asked by one of the CM if I would like to participate in Officer Pin Trading on the Semi-Formal Night.  I got an offical invitation in my Fish and then a certificate afterwards saying that I had participated.  I stood in line with all the officers and traded with people before going to dinner...it was fun and I got quite a few great pins out of it



DD would geek out over this.....I set her up for it, and if it happens will be a magic moment  

subbing for my Daughter and Mom's Valentine Birthday Cruise 2-16-2012 ~


----------



## shanesgirl

Love all the idea's thank you. This will be our first cruise, so it's good to know.


----------



## mrbudyhed

I don't know if this has been said, 'cause I didn't read all the posts, but...on our recent cruise, while walking through the lobby during some sort of "Meet the Captain" event, they offered complimentary cocktails!    Can't beat it!


----------



## tdizzle

Great ideas!  we leave for our first cruise in 9 days!


----------



## sssteele

RedSox68 said:


> Sorry, didn't read through this whole thread -- but can relate to doing 25 days onboard.  We did b2b in 2007 (10-day Med and 14-day Transatlantic) and LOVED it.



Wow!  sounds like a great trip.  DH and I are looking at adults ABD in Italy, then cruise.  He wants Med, and I would like Transatlantic to get us home.  Did you do a trip report?  Would love to hear all about your experience.


----------



## RedSox68

sssteele said:


> Wow!  sounds like a great trip.  DH and I are looking at adults ABD in Italy, then cruise.  He wants Med, and I would like Transatlantic to get us home.  Did you do a trip report?  Would love to hear all about your experience.



I would be glad to mail you a "shorter" version of our trip report.


----------



## lisafjl

bump - to follow thread


----------



## makaylee

dovbniak said:


> A little while ago someone posted on this thread that you can make coke floats.
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> I also like them with root beer.
> 
> Tip:  If you are going to try one and have never made one before, put the coke or root beer in first and then the vanilla ice cream.
> 
> If you put ice  cream in a glass and then add the soda, you might end up with froth all over yourself.



Just wanted to add, if you want rootbeer, you have to bring it on yourself.


----------



## makaylee

Happy99 said:


> This will not work in Europe as you need to carry your passport when in port



The only place we needed our passport was Tunisia.


----------



## gunghomom

My kids really wanted to get stamps in their passport when we're in the Bahamas. Has anyone gotten one? How do you go about getting it?


----------



## BealsRwe

gunghomom said:


> My kids really wanted to get stamps in their passport when we're in the Bahamas. Has anyone gotten one? How do you go about getting it?



While we have not done this, I heard guest services telling another guest if they brought down their passports the night before arriving in port, they would try to get them stamped for them. They said no guarantees. It would depend on the agents working in the ports and how busy they were. Good luck.


----------



## mqsmob

adnil530 said:


> I didn't find this particular plate, but google Mickey Mouse plastic plate or Mickey Mouse white glove plastic plate.  I saw a very cute Mickey Mouse white glove plastic plate.
> 
> ***
> 
> I did find the exact plates!  And some other good stufff at LaughingPlaceStore.  You will have to add the .com   Search for plates.



THANK YOU so much for this idea!!! I just ordered two from Laughing Place Store for my upcoming cruise.  I collect disney plates and have them hanging on the wall in my kitchen.  This will be such a great addition!!


----------



## loving _life

.


----------



## Minniemiss

gunghomom said:


> My kids really wanted to get stamps in their passport when we're in the Bahamas. Has anyone gotten one? How do you go about getting it?



Here you go.  This family gives great info on how to get a passport stamp in Nassau

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34477402&postcount=67


----------



## DizDragonfly

Minniemiss said:


> Here you go.  This family gives great info on how to get a passport stamp in Nassau
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34477402&postcount=67



Oh, thanks for the link!  I had a great laugh over that post!!  What a hoot!


----------



## latinqt

Great info. Will follow


----------



## bossjoan

Bring a fish extender, all the little surprises when you get back to the room is so much fun! I got mine on ebay.


----------



## DizDragonfly

bossjoan said:


> Bring a fish extender, all the little surprises when you get back to the room is so much fun! I got mine on ebay.



If you're going to bring one, make sure you sign up for the FE exchange in your cruise meet thread.


----------



## Susiesark

DizDragonfly said:


> Oh, thanks for the link!  I had a great laugh over that post!!  What a hoot!


  That was a great trip report, although it ends suddenly on Day 2 in C.C.  I wanted to read about the rest of the trip.


----------



## julluvsdisney

Thanks so much for all of the great tips!


----------



## tikimimi

lisafjl said:


> bump - to follow thread



Love your signature - Congratulations whenever it is or was!!!!


----------



## meburgess

Good to know.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Melo597

I read through the entire thread and didn't see this.  It was my life saver.  Since I am a Mom of two pre-schoolers little details like room numbers escape me (can anyone relate??)
The first picture I took was of our room number on our door.  Since I ALWAYS have the camera with me, I was able to easily reference our room number in case I had to run back to the room for an emergency.  You know, autograph book or pen or something else or equal importance.


----------



## PirateMel

Mom24Princesses said:


> What a great idea.  I hope that gets around.  I felt like we were at the "end" and no one saw my signs!



First time Disney cruiser here - leaving May 1th on the Dream.

Are the doors metal that you can use magnets on or do I have to pack sticky sutff?

Anyone been on the Dream yet - can you tell me if there is a Pirate party?
There is no informaiton on the DCL site for the Dream like I D/L in error for the Wonder.

Thank you,
Melanie


----------



## DizDragonfly

PirateMel said:


> First time Disney cruiser here - leaving May 1th on the Dream.
> 
> Are the doors metal that you can use magnets on or do I have to pack sticky sutff?
> 
> Anyone been on the Dream yet - can you tell me if there is a Pirate party?
> There is no informaiton on the DCL site for the Dream like I D/L in error for the Wonder.
> 
> Thank you,
> Melanie



Most of the stateroom doors on the Dream are metal (magnets will work).  The concierge rooms, I've heard, are not.  Please DO NOT bring sticky stuff!  



WebmasterPete said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The site has been asked by to relay the following message regarding stateroom door decorations on DCL ships:
> *More and more guests are choosing to express their family  pride and enthusiasm for Disney Cruise Line by decorating their  stateroom doors aboard our ships.
> 
> As you might imagine, it is very important to us to keep our facilities looking their best for all our guests.
> 
> As part of our commitment to this area of focus, we ask that guests no  longer affix anything to their stateroom door utilizing any adhesive or  tape.
> 
> We have found that these adhesives damage the finish on the stateroom  doors and therefore ask that guests limit door decoration to those of  the magnetic variety.
> *​Unofficially, what I'm hearing is that DCL is  considering the possibility of levying surcharges on people who damage  the door finish with adhesives. They're trying to avoid that because the  really do appreciate the passion and creativity that people are putting  into this, but the issue with the finishes coming off the doors is  getting to be a real issue. I know some have already received this  notice on-board the ship, but I wanted to make sure it's out there for  everyone.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete



Yes, there are actually two pirate parties.  One earlier aimed more for the younger kids and then Club Pirate before the fireworks aimed at the older set.

Have a blast on your trip!


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

We were on the Dream 20 - 24.  Yes there is a pirate party same night as the dress up night (dress up night is not listed anywhere we found out 30 min prior and ran to change would not have mattered what a range of clothing sweats to ball gowns).  It is the night you are in Nassau.  Fireworks are great. Stay to the side of the boat not front or back.  There is a show on stage with Jack Sparrow.  So you want to be where you can see both.  There is no good spot to see both without obstructions.  Pack lightly.  Pack then take out half of your stuff.  Cruise was ok.  DD and DM did not like the food they are more standard faire eaters.  Pool way too crowded.  We never got in it was like sardines.  Do not book shore trips for CC I think there is enough to do without paying for it.  We did extreme package but only used sting ray and tubes.  Water very chilly for snorkling.  Overall we enjoyed the trip.  We just may not be a cruising family.  We loved the virtual window. Finished at WDW and we think we like that better even if we have been 10 times


----------



## PirateMel

DizDragonfly said:


> Most of the stateroom doors on the Dream are metal (magnets will work).  The concierge rooms, I've heard, are not.  Please DO NOT bring sticky stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are actually two pirate parties.  One earlier aimed more for the younger kids and then Club Pirate before the fireworks aimed at the older set.
> 
> Have a blast on your trip!



Thank you, 
I should have specified Sucky cups not sticky, that is what we use at the resorts when the doors are not metal or on the windows.


----------



## Minniemiss

PirateMel said:


> Thank you,
> I should have specified Sucky cups not sticky, that is what we use at the resorts when the doors are not metal or on the windows.



They are asking for magnet variety only.


----------



## RedSox68

Minniemiss said:


> Here you go.  This family gives great info on how to get a passport stamp in Nassau
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34477402&postcount=67



Wonderful report.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## penguinaddict

Minniemiss said:


> Here you go.  This family gives great info on how to get a passport stamp in Nassau
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34477402&postcount=67



If anyone out there has tips for Puerto Vallarta and/or Cabo, let us know!  We'd like stamps too!

Thanks!


----------



## toverly

Queen of Oakville said:


> So here's a silly question, that probably does not belong on this thread, but i'll ask any way
> 
> I've noticed that signatures (plate picture posted above) are almost identical to the onces I got at the world.  Are the characters taught how to sign?
> 
> Also, for the pillowcases/place mats/plates etc. .... does one person sign all the signatures or is each character siging?  The reason I ask, is if you are going to put in, say a box of candy .... who gets it?  The person at GS or the first person to sign ...?



My guess is that one person is signing. Afterall, Mickey's signature is the same in any park you are in regardless of who is in the suit. I think they must be trademarked. I add candy anyway. It's a nice gesture for a free item.


----------



## princess5750

So we leave on the Dream April 10th...has anyone RECENTLY went and had pillowcases signed and on the Dream??? I want to drop off 2 pillowcases and fabric markers, one for each of my girls but really don't want to look silly in case they have NO clue what I am talking about! I will definitely include some sort of thank you treat! And another question, do they always do it??? Who sits around and signs all these things??

Thanks all!!!


----------



## stargazertechie

toverly said:


> My guess is that one person is signing. Afterall, Mickey's signature is the same in any park you are in regardless of who is in the suit. I think they must be trademarked. I add candy anyway. It's a nice gesture for a free item.



AFAIK, CM's who are friends of characters do actually have to learn penmanship for the characters. 

If you practice enough, you can train your muscles to do anything. Autographs are the same- CMs just have to train their muscles to remember how to sign it.


----------



## resq343

subbing... going on the dream may 29th for dd's 5th birthday


----------



## disneycoleys

We were on the Dream Feb 10 and took pillowcases.  We dropped them off at the guest services desk.  They asked if it was for boys or girls.  We told them boys but "the more the merrier" as far as signatures go.  I had some markers but they were NOT needed, they have their own.  I used a gallon ziploc bag (with our name and room number on it written with a sharpie) and placed 2 pillowcases in one bag.  They were returned to our room the final night.  So easy!  And so cute!


----------



## Susiesark

disneycoleys said:


> We were on the Dream Feb 10 and took pillowcases.  We dropped them off at the guest services desk.  They asked if it was for boys or girls.  We told them boys but "the more the merrier" as far as signatures go.  I had some markers but they were NOT needed, they have their own.  I used a gallon ziploc bag (with our name and room number on it written with a sharpie) and placed 2 pillowcases in one bag.  They were returned to our room the final night.  So easy!  And so cute!


 I bought fabric markers to use instead of Sharpies.  I hope they use them.  I've heard the Sharpies can run or fade when washed.


----------



## szubieta

Susiesark said:


> I bought fabric markers to use instead of Sharpies.  I hope they use them.  I've heard the Sharpies can run or fade when washed.



Me too!!


----------



## Camonkeygirl

Is there a limit to how many items they will autograph?  I was thinking of taking two pillow cases and two photo mats.  It is only DH and I traveling.


----------



## Susiesark

szubieta said:


> Me too!!


You can share mine.  Let's put them in the same bag.  I think I'm ordering the pillowcase off e-bay.  Did you get one yet?


----------



## szubieta

Susiesark said:


> You can share mine.  Let's put them in the same bag.  I think I'm ordering the pillowcase off e-bay.  Did you get one yet?



Thanks but I have some markers too.  Yes, I ordered mine weeks ago.  They both are Pirates of the Caribbean and need to be colored in.  JoJo's excited about that.

http://www.janlynn.com/detail.cfm?ID=8245&Desc=PC-1136-56 Super Value Pirate Pillowcase Only

for .99 each, it cost more in s/h.


----------



## Susiesark

szubieta said:


> Thanks but I have some markers too.  Yes, I ordered mine weeks ago.  They both are Pirates of the Caribbean and need to be colored in.  JoJo's excited about that.
> 
> http://www.janlynn.com/detail.cfm?ID=8245&Desc=PC-1136-56 Super Value Pirate Pillowcase Only
> 
> for .99 each, it cost more in s/h.


 GREAT deal, but they don't have anything too girlie. G wants pirate princess Minnie   Why are you getting 2?


----------



## szubieta

Susiesark said:


> GREAT deal, but they don't have anything too girlie. G wants pirate princess Minnie   Why are you getting 2?



He has two pillows on his bed.


----------



## dllocals

There is a pin trading book in the gift store on the Disney Wonder. Just ask to see it at the counter. Our girls made about 6 trades total there. Have fun!


----------



## itgirl1002

subbing


----------



## Purdue Mouse

ariesmom said:


> Apparently we can Topsiders (is it Beach Blanket on Wonder?) for breakfast buffet option on disembarkation morning.



For those "Dream-ers" note, there is no buffet option on disembarkation morning. Your breakfast will be in the last restaurant you dined in the night before. 

We did the pillowcase thing.  I have seen white Disney pillowcases at the Card an Party outlet for kids to color in at parties.  We used a Pottery Barn Teen embroidered on white cotton throw pillow cover.  You can choose to get signatures from the classic characters or the princesses.


----------



## glassslipper2004

As for the buffet breakfast on disembarkation day - are we sure there isn't one on the Dream?  On the Wonder they always told us to go to our rotation restaurant, at a ridiculously inconvenient assigned time, but despite that we discovered that you did in fact have the option of going to the buffet instead.  We were really kicking ourselves after finding out, as we generally prefer the buffet to the restaurant breakfasts anyway.  

As another alternative - anyone know if you can order room service breakfast for disembarkation day?  Seems like it might get too much in their way.


----------



## Susiesark

glassslipper2004 said:


> As for the buffet breakfast on disembarkation day - are we sure there isn't one on the Dream?  On the Wonder they always told us to go to our rotation restaurant, at a ridiculously inconvenient assigned time, but despite that we discovered that you did in fact have the option of going to the buffet instead.  We were really kicking ourselves after finding out, as we generally prefer the buffet to the restaurant breakfasts anyway.
> 
> As another alternative - anyone know if you can order room service breakfast for disembarkation day?  Seems like it might get too much in their way.


 I have heard you can order from room service up until midnight on your last night.  So, on the Wonder, we can go to the buffet breakfast before disembarkation?


----------



## Fivepin

Purdue Mouse said:


> For those "Dream-ers" note, there is no buffet option on disembarkation morning. Your breakfast will be in the last restaurant you dined in the night before.
> 
> We did the pillowcase thing.  I have seen white Disney pillowcases at the Card an Party outlet for kids to color in at parties.  We used a Pottery Barn Teen embroidered on white cotton throw pillow cover.  You can choose to get signatures from the classic characters or the princesses.



Did they change that recently-about breakfast?  We were on the MV and we went to Cabanas for breakfast on disembarkation morning.  With the kids we have first dining so they never make it up to do the dining room breakfast.  I will be upset if they did away with that.    We took our time and relaxed while the craziness of the people  who had to get off first got off  and then we went down.

We got a 9"white vinylmation signed-something different this time.


----------



## Fivepin

Susiesark said:


> I have heard you can order from room service up until midnight on your last night.  So, on the Wonder, we can go to the buffet breakfast before disembarkation?



Unless they have changed it recently, you can go to the buffet for breakfast on the Wonder.  Room service is open until midnight that last night to get food right away, but they don't do orders for the morning of disembarkation day.  They really want us out of those cabins!!


----------



## DizDaddy

Loving the secrets....keep them coming!


----------



## Melcatfish

Fivepin said:


> Unless they have changed it recently, you can go to the buffet for breakfast on the Wonder.  Room service is open until midnight that last night to get food right away, but they don't do orders for the morning of disembarkation day.  They really want us out of those cabins!!



We usually order a couple of fruit bowls and some cereals on the last night. The cereals are just sealed like they are on the breakfast buffets and the milk is in cartons so the milk and fruit goes in the fridge \ cooler overnight and is just fine in the morning. Plus DH orders the coffee which will stay hot in the carafe overnight.

Mel
x


----------



## morehousemommy

We will be sailing on the dream next year and I love the picture matter idea... would they do mire than one/cabin? I would love to  be able to do one for each of my kids.


----------



## moomy-san

I'm sure somewhere in all of these posts someone has mentioned this but our favorite tip has to be....
DIVERSIONS!!  We spent many evenings down there, until about 11:30 playing yahtzee and having a quiet drink.  It is almost always nearly deserted in there... so a nice place to relax after a busy day.
During the day the kids can come with you  and there are board games you can use.  Our girls loved Jenga and yahtzee and Princess Chutes and Ladders.  If you have late seating for dinner, this is a good place to come get snacks before your show.  Around 5:00 they put out wings, tortilla chips with salsa, sour cream and some other toppings, fresh veggies and I think there were always hotdogs too. 
If you are a sports fan they always have some kind of game on TV.

The waiters/bartenders down in Diversions are the nicest guys.  Definitely set aside some time to spend down there


----------



## peachygreen

moomy-san said:


> I'm sure somewhere in all of these posts someone has mentioned this but our favorite tip has to be....
> DIVERSIONS!!  We spent many evenings down there, until about 11:30 playing yahtzee and having a quiet drink.  It is almost always nearly deserted in there... so a nice place to relax after a busy day.
> During the day the kids can come with you  and there are board games you can use.  Our girls loved Jenga and yahtzee and Princess Chutes and Ladders.  If you have late seating for dinner, this is a good place to come get snacks before your show.  Around 5:00 they put out wings, tortilla chips with salsa, sour cream and some other toppings, fresh veggies and I think there were always hotdogs too.
> If you are a sports fan they always have some kind of game on TV.
> 
> The waiters/bartenders down in Diversions are the nicest guys.  Definitely set aside some time to spend down there




I completely agree with this   We found Diversions about midway through the cruise and if my DD wasn't in the club or the pool that was where she wanted to be.  We also found it to be the absolutely perfect place to be on disembarkation morning after breakfast.  We weren't in a huge hurry to get off the ship and didn't want to wait in line for the doors to open so we walked over to Diversions and played a few games.  Then we got up about 8:00 or so and walked right off the boat.


----------



## cvac

Getting ready for our Dream cruise in June and loving this thread! Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Ladyshopper

Having just come off the Wonder for the MR trip (sob sob, only came off on Sunday and want to be back on!!), my best tip, and one I got off here is for the secret deck on deck 7. I spent loads of time on there, and most of the time it was deserted. Just take some towels from deck 9, suncream and a book and it was great.

One thing to note is depending on which way the wind is blowing, you may end up with black soot marks on you from the funnel. This happened to me and I reported it at guest services as I didn't know what it was, and they phoned my stateroom to tell me and to aplogise.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Another Diversions fan!  On the EBTA that's where we would all 'rally' as people came back from their excursions.  A relaxing beverage, a little snack and then off to dinner! 

I have 13 days on the Wonder coming up and just hanging out there is one of the things I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## mmmears

moomy-san said:


> I'm sure somewhere in all of these posts someone has mentioned this but our favorite tip has to be....
> DIVERSIONS!!  We spent many evenings down there, until about 11:30 playing yahtzee and having a quiet drink.  It is almost always nearly deserted in there... so a nice place to relax after a busy day.
> During the day the kids can come with you  and there are board games you can use.  Our girls loved Jenga and yahtzee and Princess Chutes and Ladders.  If you have late seating for dinner, this is a good place to come get snacks before your show.  Around 5:00 they put out wings, tortilla chips with salsa, sour cream and some other toppings, fresh veggies and I think there were always hotdogs too.
> If you are a sports fan they always have some kind of game on TV.
> 
> The waiters/bartenders down in Diversions are the nicest guys.  Definitely set aside some time to spend down there



Wonderful idea -- thank you!  I never realized we could take our DD in there before dinner.  Sounds like a great place for some family time.


----------



## Husurdady

On a 4 day cruise, the restaurant that you like the least of the other two.......tell them you want to dine there on the first night of your cruise.That way you will not repeat that " least like "  restaurant during the four days of cruisin'.


----------



## sues14

Tinkerkell123 said:


> Okay, a PP mentioned the PassPorter's Treasure Hunt for WDW & DCL.  Does anyone actually have one of those that they would be willing to make copies of the DCL pages and send to me?  It's out of print, naturally, and the prices on eBay and Alibris range from $22.85 - $216.00!
> 
> Might have to resort to buying  one, but as they are from 2006, I would rather get copies of the DCL pages and wait for a new edition (hopefully!) for our WDW trip in 2012...
> 
> Hoping someone out there can help...



I may have one that is on the computer let me ask my husband our cruise was fen of 2010 so I think it might be somewhat current send me a personal reminder if I take too long my husband is dizdaddy also


----------



## sws.london

I love your avatar Lady Shopper.  Do you mind if I use the avatar?  I was born in America, however my heart will always be in England.


----------



## rescuetink

sues14 said:


> I may have one that is on the computer let me ask my husband our cruise was fen of 2010 so I think it might be somewhat current send me a personal reminder if I take too long my husband is dizdaddy also



Ohhhhh Ohhhhh Me too!!! 

If you do have it to share, I'd surely appreciate it!!!


----------



## sues14

sues14 said:


> I may have one that is on the computer let me ask my husband our cruise was fen of 2010 so I think it might be somewhat current send me a personal reminder if I take too long my husband is dizdaddy also



So sorry,  we have pp disney cruise line  2009 but not the treasure hunt,  I would recommend going to the library to see if you can get the one you are looking for.   Once again I'm so sorry to get your hopes up, I know I read that one so that's how I got it confused!


----------



## smoof

sherekhan said:


> The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back)
> 
> One time I did a black mat and pillow case with metalic Sharpies.  They came out great!


----------



## smoof

smoof said:


> sherekhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back)
> 
> One time I did a black mat and pillow case with metalic Sharpies.  They came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...one more thing, prewash any fabric you are going to write on whether using Sharpies or fabric markers.  We have washed them with no problems, but we use them as pillow shams, not sleeping pillows, don't want to wash them too much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Susiesark

adnil530 said:


> When we went on our cruise last October, I stopped by Target and got some plates for the characters to sign.  Put them in a bag with our stateroom number along with some sharpies.
> 
> This pictures does not do it justice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've also done the blank picture frame mats.


The Mickey plates, tumblers, and other serving pieces are on CLEARANCE at Target.  I got the set of 4 white Mickey glove appetizer plates for $3.48.


----------



## Ladyshopper

sws.london said:


> I love your avatar Lady Shopper.  Do you mind if I use the avatar?  I was born in America, however my heart will always be in England.



Not at all, help yourself!


----------



## adnil530

Susiesark said:


> The Mickey plates, tumblers, and other serving pieces are on CLEARANCE at Target.  I got the set of 4 white Mickey glove appetizer plates for $3.48.



I didn't see them at our Target.  I ordered the gloves from LaughingPlace at $10 a piece, dang!


----------



## misha-ginger

Husurdady said:


> On a 4 day cruise, the restaurant that you like the least of the other two.......tell them you want to dine there on the first night of your cruise.That way you will not repeat that " least like "  restaurant during the four days of cruisin'.



Do you do this when you first get on board or do you call DCL reservations before?


----------



## Susiesark

adnil530 said:


> I didn't see them at our Target.  I ordered the gloves from LaughingPlace at $10 a piece, dang!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## adnil530

Susiesark said:


> Sent you a PM.



Susie, you are the best

Thank you so much for your help

Linda


----------



## Susiesark

adnil530 said:


> Susie, you are the best
> 
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Linda


Glad I was able to help.   I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## kato0627

Question about the photo mat guest are dropping off to get signed.  Do you mean a normal mat that you would buy at Michael's??  What size is a normal size to drop off??


----------



## adnil530

kato0627 said:


> Question about the photo mat guest are dropping off to get signed.  Do you mean a normal mat that you would buy at Michael's??  What size is a normal size to drop off??



I did the mats that hold a 5x7 photo, so they go into a 8 x 10 frame.  The mats I chose were white and I put an assortment of colored sharpees' for the characters to sign with.


----------



## DizDaddy

kato0627 said:


> Question about the photo mat guest are dropping off to get signed.  Do you mean a normal mat that you would buy at Michael's??  What size is a normal size to drop off??



In Walmart's photo frame section, they have a poster frame rack, and as part of it, a selection of mats.   They have a mat that is specifically made for signatures, usually for wedding wishes.   I believe it is 15x18 or so, and the cutout is 8x10.  They only carry it in white and it was in the $8.00-range.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sues14

DizDaddy said:


> In Walmart's photo frame section, they have a poster frame rack, and as part of it, a selection of mats.   They have a mat that is specifically made for signatures, usually for wedding wishes.   I believe it is 15x18 or so, and the cutout is 8x10.  They only carry it in white and it was in the $8.00-range.
> 
> Hope that helps.



You r the bomb Mickey diz daddy!


----------



## mommykub

Haven't actually gone on my disney cruise yet (June 2011-Alaska) but I read on another website that instead of paying for sodas through room service or at bars when you want a soda and it's not a mealtime you could go to the soda fountain thing for free on Deck 9 anytime.  Suggestions included bringing cups with lids and handles, or bringing clean empty plastic soda bottles with caps, or bringing a cupholder from a fast food place so you can carry enough drinks for your family while walking to a show, your room, or wherever you want to enjoy your drinks.  I got a collapsable drink holder for four at Burger King that I plan to put in my suitcase.  Hope that helps.


----------



## makaylee

mommykub said:


> or bringing a cupholder from a fast food place so you can carry enough drinks for your family while walking to a show, your room, or wherever you want to enjoy your drinks.  I got a collapsable drink holder for four at Burger King that I plan to put in my suitcase.  Hope that helps.



Great idea, Thanks!  It is always a struggle to try and carry more than 2 drinks back up to your room.


----------



## gunghomom

Do they not have cups for you to use there on Deck 9? Do I need to bring my own? Or are they just not the best cups so people bring their own? I wonder if I have space for cups!!! Suitcases are filled for our trip in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## shellcruiser

gunghomom said:


> Do they not have cups for you to use there on Deck 9? Do I need to bring my own? Or are they just not the best cups so people bring their own? I wonder if I have space for cups!!! Suitcases are filled for our trip in less than 2 weeks.



They do have cups, but they are small.  We like our large insulated cups which can hold hot or cold beverages.  Less trips to 9 aft that way.  Guess you could say it's also the "green" option (less trash)


----------



## jujupixiedust

There are cups at the drink station, but they are small. People will bring everything from a travel type mug to the infamous Bubba Keg. As for having room to pack something more into your bags.....you can actually stuff a lot into a Bubba Keg so it really isn't taking up too much space! Bubba Kegs keep beverages hot or cold, come in several sizes and colors and are great conversation starters. lol I am a proud Bubba Keg carrier!!!!    You can purchase your own Bubba Keg at Target and similar stores.


----------



## ntmec

You can bring your own larger capacity cups to fill on deck 9, however they do require that you use the smaller DCL disposable cups to actually get the beverage from the machine and then pour it into your own cup. This may take several fills/pours, but it eliminates the chance of germs from your personal cup being transferred to the spout on the machine- so it's a logical policy.


----------



## KAZPRINCESS

I'm really interested in handing over a photo mat or 2 for signatures.   How many signatures do you tend to get on one that would hold the photo sizes you can buy at Shutters on board Magic.  Also I would love to see a finished article is anyone has one.

I'm thinking of buying the CD of all photos and maybe 2/3 photos on top and it would be great if the signatures could frame them.

Thanks in advance if anyone is able to share photos.


----------



## KaryCam

KAZPRINCESS said:


> I'm thinking of buying the CD of all photos and maybe 2/3 photos on top and it would be great if the signatures could frame them.



How much is the CD?
We're going on the 6-night Christmas cruise, would it be worth it for that size cruise or is it mostly better for longer cruises?


----------



## rosiep

moomy-san said:


> I'm sure somewhere in all of these posts someone has mentioned this but our favorite tip has to be....
> DIVERSIONS!!  We spent many evenings down there, until about 11:30 playing yahtzee and having a quiet drink.  It is almost always nearly deserted in there... so a nice place to relax after a busy day.
> During the day the kids can come with you  and there are board games you can use.  Our girls loved Jenga and yahtzee and Princess Chutes and Ladders.  If you have late seating for dinner, this is a good place to come get snacks before your show.  Around 5:00 they put out wings, tortilla chips with salsa, sour cream and some other toppings, fresh veggies and I think there were always hotdogs too.
> If you are a sports fan they always have some kind of game on TV.
> 
> The waiters/bartenders down in Diversions are the nicest guys.  Definitely set aside some time to spend down there




Is there a Diversions equivalent on the Dream?


----------



## jacksmom2009

will they only do 1 pillow case per room? this would be a neat thing for us to give my kids when we get back we have 3 kids. 





BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!


----------



## KAZPRINCESS

KaryCam said:


> How much is the CD?
> We're going on the 6-night Christmas cruise, would it be worth it for that size cruise or is it mostly better for longer cruises?



The CD price for a 7 night cruise is $399.95 - not cheap.  I give you a link to another thread discussing the pros and cons.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2215827


----------



## moomy-san

jacksmom2009 said:


> will they only do 1 pillow case per room? this would be a neat thing for us to give my kids when we get back we have 3 kids.



I'm sure I've read somewhere they'll do one item per person in a stateroom.


----------



## Okiegal

Hi!  Did the 4-night last April.  Got two pillowcases with Mickey/Minnie and the kids names embroidered from e-bay!  Look for "grady'smom" on e-bay.  She also does fish extenders if you are doing a gift exchange!  She is GREAT and super cheap!


----------



## emiliesmom

Ladyshopper said:


> Having just come off the Wonder for the MR trip (sob sob, only came off on Sunday and want to be back on!!), my best tip, and one I got off here is for the secret deck on deck 7. I spent loads of time on there, and most of the time it was deserted. Just take some towels from deck 9, suncream and a book and it was great.
> 
> One thing to note is depending on which way the wind is blowing, you may end up with black soot marks on you from the funnel. This happened to me and I reported it at guest services as I didn't know what it was, and they phoned my stateroom to tell me and to aplogise.


OK I have read through most of these posts, but don't recall reading about 'secret deck' 7 - can you elaborate??  On the wonder in 2 weeks!


----------



## stefanie.cadell

Emsabems said:


> I love the idea of givng a thank you gift to the signees and club CMs.... but I wonder if they get incredibly sick of candy.
> 
> What's the best thank you gift you've ever given/heard of?
> 
> EmsaBems



As a previous CM in Youth Activities (Flounders, Club, Lab, Quest, & Aloft), NO!!!!! We never get sick of candy. Homemade cookies would be the crem de la crem though! Please remember, we're all away from home for about 4.5-6 months on average & we go gaga over anything that wasn't made on the ship or came from a deep fryer.


----------



## sues14

emiliesmom said:


> OK I have read through most of these posts, but don't recall reading about 'secret deck' 7 - can you elaborate??  On the wonder in 2 weeks!



There is a deck for you to sit on it's at the back of the ship deck 7 it was behind our state room and my dh and I were going to renew our vows there but it was packed with people on Thursday night on a seven night cruise, of corse every time we went out there before Thursday it, was empty!  But it's a nice spot and can be quiet!  I hope that helps


----------



## dsneygirl

Purdue Mouse said:


> For those "Dream-ers" note, there is no buffet option on disembarkation morning. Your breakfast will be in the last restaurant you dined in the night before.
> .



Do they keep changing this?  We ate at Cabanas on the morning of 3/3 before we disembarked.


----------



## tikimimi

emiliesmom said:


> OK I have read through most of these posts, but don't recall reading about 'secret deck' 7 - can you elaborate??  On the wonder in 2 weeks!


Like the pp said, it is at the back of deck 7. It is accessible by walking to the end of the hallway or taking the aft stairs to 7 and the door is almost right in front of you. We found nobody there every time we went. The Wonder is WONDERful - enjoy!


----------



## amysuch

moomy-san said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere they'll do one item per person in a stateroom.


 

We had 3 people in our room and took 4 items. They didn't even question it.


----------



## DizDaddy

sues14 said:


> There is a deck for you to sit on it's at the back of the ship deck 7 it was behind our state room and my dh and I were going to renew our vows there but it was packed with people on Thursday night on a seven night cruise, of corse every time we went out there before Thursday it, was empty!  But it's a nice spot and can be quiet!  I hope that helps



I'm sues14's husband.   I hope this works, but I am trying to post a pic of where the deck is.....*orange X* marks the door (which is VERY heavy) out to the deck.

Enjoy!


----------



## TXdeVille

For even more "secrets", buy a Passporter for Disney Cruise Line.  They are full of them.  They even have a supplement e-book you can download full of even more tips.  I even have a tip in there that is published for Castaway Cay - works for any beach area: before coming back on the ship, sprinkle baby powder on your feet while still in the beach area.  The sand won't stick and you will be sand free  I got Passporter for my first cruise several years ago.  They are the bomb!  Their 2011 edition will have stuff specifically for the Dream in it 

In addition to the pillowcases, you can take a mat for a picture and frame and have the characters sign it.  I did this for a friend couple of ours for their anniversary.  Originally, they were planning on going to WDW for their anniversary but the wife got diagnosed with breast cancer and couldn't go.  So I bought a picture from Shutters with all the characters in tuxedos and such, bought a frame and mat before I left home and had the characters sign the mat.  It's on their mantel now


----------



## DizDragonfly

stefanie.cadell said:


> As a previous CM in Youth Activities (Flounders, Club, Lab, Quest, & Aloft), NO!!!!! We never get sick of candy. Homemade cookies would be the crem de la crem though! Please remember, we're all away from home for about 4.5-6 months on average & we go gaga over anything that wasn't made on the ship or came from a deep fryer.



But, DCL doesn't permit homemade food on board ... "Homemade, pre-cooked or other perishable items plus any open snack  containers cannot be brought on board. Limitations on permitted food  items are directly related to concerns for food safety and contamination  prevention."


----------



## Mean Queen

jacksmom2009 said:


> will they only do 1 pillow case per room? this would be a neat thing for us to give my kids when we get back we have 3 kids.



They did pillowcases for both my DD's and they did two picture frame mats when we brought those.


----------



## noahdove

Ok, now that there is a guideline for food, what suggestions do any of you have for little gifts? Thank you


----------



## DizDragonfly

noahdove said:


> Ok, now that there is a guideline for food, what suggestions do any of you have for little gifts? Thank you



That's not a new guideline.  Sealed store bought items are still fine.  Ie: A sealed container of Oreo Cookies are completely acceptable, but homemade chocolate chip cookies are not.


----------



## stefanie.cadell

Then I must have met some pretty sneaky people. I received homemade cookies at least twice. Maybe they were packaged really well in their carry-ons. Other good gift ideas would be phone cards for cms  to call home with if you're really wanting to make nice. We had a dad once who was down at the midnight chocolate buffet in Lumiere's that would send one daughter at a time up to the club with chocolate goodies for us to snack on. As a cm, we don't typically get to eat in the guest dining areas at all. I was lucky enough to get to eat in a guest area 3 times in one contract (once was my farewell dinner that everyone gets & the other two were recognition dinners). We've had guests get appetizers from their meals at Palos wrapped up before ever touching them to bring to us. Our food in the crew mess is pretty, oh what's a good Disney term? It's pretty good for getting by, but treats like I talked about are the golden ticket. 

Also any time you mention a crew member by name in  your survey cards or if you write in, that cm get's tons of praise & lots of recognition infront of their department. It's a BIG deal.


----------



## gdulaney

jujupixiedust said:


> There are cups at the drink station, but they are small. People will bring everything from a travel type mug to the infamous Bubba Keg. As for having room to pack something more into your bags.....you can actually stuff a lot into a Bubba Keg so it really isn't taking up too much space! Bubba Kegs keep beverages hot or cold, come in several sizes and colors and are great conversation starters. lol I am a proud Bubba Keg carrier!!!!    You can purchase your own Bubba Keg at Target and similar stores.



Bubba Keg + Palo = sgroppino overload 

I wonder if they would fill up a Bubba keg with sgroppino?  I'm getting happy vibes just thinking about it!!

If you're wondering what it is...it's that delightful after dinner slushy drink at Palo. Yum!


----------



## thinkoflaura

thanks for all these tips!  keep them coming!!!!


----------



## emiliesmom

DizDaddy said:


> I'm sues14's husband.   I hope this works, but I am trying to post a pic of where the deck is.....*orange X* marks the door (which is VERY heavy) out to the deck.
> 
> Enjoy!





tikimimi said:


> Like the pp said, it is at the back of deck 7. It is accessible by walking to the end of the hallway or taking the aft stairs to 7 and the door is almost right in front of you. We found nobody there every time we went. The Wonder is WONDERful - enjoy!



Thanks DizDaddy, tikimimi, and Sues14!  I'll definitely check it out.  Our ship is pretty full so this might be a great little escape.  12 days and counting!
Kathy


----------



## princesschantelle

Hi I was wondering about the secret deck on the wonder. As it's the same boat as the magic does that mean the magic has one too??


----------



## warrenite

princesschantelle said:


> Hi I was wondering about the secret deck on the wonder. As it's the same boat as the magic does that mean the magic has one too??




Anyone heard any "Secret" or hard to find areas on the Dream?


----------



## lmcarr

YUMMM!!!!!  did they actually do that for u?  I love that stuff too!


----------



## lmcarr

gdulaney said:


> Bubba Keg + Palo = sgroppino overload
> 
> I wonder if they would fill up a Bubba keg with sgroppino?  I'm getting happy vibes just thinking about it!!
> 
> If you're wondering what it is...it's that delightful after dinner slushy drink at Palo. Yum!



YUMMMMMM!!!!  Do you think that they would actually give a whole glass?


----------



## sues14

warrenite said:


> Anyone heard any "Secret" or hard to find areas on the Dream?



Yes it's just the same on the magic (that is the ship we diz daddy and I were on). Like he said the door was heavy and watch yourself when there are high winds, my husband and I were in the h/c room there on that map!  Loved it


----------



## sues14

sues14 said:


> Yes it's just the same on the magic (that is the ship we diz daddy and I were on). Like he said the door was heavy and watch yourself when there are high winds, my husband and I were in the h/c room there on that map!  Loved it


. Room 7631


----------



## DizDaddy

princesschantelle said:


> Hi I was wondering about the secret deck on the wonder. As it's the same boat as the magic does that mean the magic has one too??



Yes, the deck is also in the same place on the Magic.   Enjoy!


----------



## miztressuz

sherekhan said:


> I never saw this written anywhere, but we found a little "parking lot" of free baby joggers and red wagons to use on Castaway Cay.  First come first serve and very handy moving a family over sand.



This was posted here in 2007, anyone recently been to CC and saw this? This is an awesome thread and I hope we get more posts for the DREAM now that it's underway.


----------



## pollyanna1022

miztressuz said:


> This was posted here in 2007, anyone recently been to CC and saw this? This is an awesome thread and I hope we get more posts for the DREAM now that it's underway.


Yes. There is a little lot of all-terrain wheelchairs, wagons, and all-terrain strollers available at the first tram stop. It's up the walkway a bit on the left.


----------



## sues14

emiliesmom said:


> Thanks DizDaddy, tikimimi, and Sues14!  I'll definitely check it out.  Our ship is pretty full so this might be a great little escape.  12 days and counting!
> Kathy



DH would head out there first thing in the AM to check out the weather or the port activity on port days.     We were in an inside stateroom so I was a nice little wake up and didnt require full cleanup before heading to an observation deck.     Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## msmith3405

Does anyone know if they limit you on how many items you drop off to sign?  I was considering bringing in squares, instead of a pillowcase, so I can make a quilt.


----------



## adnil530

msmith3405 said:


> Does anyone know if they limit you on how many items you drop off to sign?  I was considering bringing in squares, instead of a pillowcase, so I can make a quilt.



When I have asked at guest services on the Magic, it was one per person in the stateroom.  You drop your items off in a bag with a baggy of the pens you want the characters to use.  Make sure the bag/items are marked with your stateroom number.


----------



## Queen of Oakville

jujupixiedust said:


> There are cups at the drink station, but they are small. People will bring everything from a travel type mug to the infamous Bubba Keg. As for having room to pack something more into your bags.....you can actually stuff a lot into a Bubba Keg so it really isn't taking up too much space! Bubba Kegs keep beverages hot or cold, come in several sizes and colors and are great conversation starters. lol I am a proud Bubba Keg carrier!!!!    You can purchase your own Bubba Keg at Target and similar stores.



man - what a great idea to pack stuff in your tumblers.  sounds silly, but the thought never occured to me!


----------



## Aurora1959

Queen of Oakville said:


> man - what a great idea to pack stuff in your tumblers.  sounds silly, but the thought never occured to me!



We brought our starbucks venti double walled iced cups. Stuffed them with socks!


----------



## DizDaddy

Queen of Oakville said:


> man - what a great idea to pack stuff in your tumblers.  sounds silly, but the thought never occured to me!



Yeah, and it becomes a great way to pack breakables for the ride home.   Roll in clean laundry and stuff it in...insulated from bumps....


----------



## wdwfamilyinIL

Where do people get the pictures for their stateroom doors?  My printer doesn't work well so the internet isn't going to work well for me.


----------



## tzuhouse

I'm trying to read through this entire thread, but it's taking a while and I'm taking notes as I go.

Someone mentioned signing up for the least favorite restaurant for the first night so that you wouldn't have to do that one twice.

We are going on the Dream in February and it has Animator's Palate, Cabanas, Enchanted Garden, and Royal Palace.  The other's are adult only.  We'll be traveling with our boys, 12 and 10.  Having never cruised before, is there a certain one that would be best for our family?  Do characters show up?  Specifically Peter Pan and Pluto?  I would love Dopey!

When do we choose the restaurant we want to eat at first?  On board?

Thanks in advance!

Mary


----------



## tzuhouse

bossjoan said:


> Bring a fish extender, all the little surprises when you get back to the room is so much fun! I got mine on ebay.



What is a fish extender?

Mary


----------



## GatorandNole

tzuhouse said:


> I'm trying to read through this entire thread, but it's taking a while and I'm taking notes as I go.
> 
> Someone mentioned signing up for the least favorite restaurant for the first night so that you wouldn't have to do that one twice.
> 
> We are going on the Dream in February and it has Animator's Palate, Cabanas, Enchanted Garden, and Royal Palace.  The other's are adult only.  We'll be traveling with our boys, 12 and 10.  Having never cruised before, is there a certain one that would be best for our family?  Do characters show up?  Specifically Peter Pan and Pluto?  I would love Dopey!
> 
> When do we choose the restaurant we want to eat at first?  On board?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mary


You will be assigned a dining rotation and it will appear on your KTTW card along with your table number.  Last week ours was Animator's Palette, Enchanted Garden, Royal Palace (Pirate Menu), Royal Palace. We skipped Enchanted Garden and dined at Palo.  We ate breakfast and lunch at Cabanas.  You will have breakfast on debarkation morning in the restaurant you dined in the night before.


----------



## GatorandNole

tzuhouse said:


> What is a fish extender?
> 
> Mary







It hangs from the fish next to your cabin door.  People leave you gifts from your FE group usually organized on the Cruise Meet Thread for your cruise.


----------



## rescuetink

tzuhouse said:


> What is a fish extender?
> 
> Mary



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607&page=91


----------



## SmilingGrump

Great tips everyone! I've got lots of ideas/things to watch for on our Aug Alaskan cruise!

On our first Disney cruise a couple of years ago, our youngest was 10months and she would wake up very early (4:30 am early) and I'd take her out for walks so DW and DD#1 could sleep. I loved it, actually. I'd grab a coffee (or six) and we'd watch the sun rise. Very relaxing and it felt like we had the Magic to ourselves!

I also greatly enjoyed sitting outside behind Topsider (used the stairs from Deck 10 to access it since Topsiders wasn't open) and listening to the CMs come to work. I got a great chuckle listening to "Hi Ho, Hi Ho" playing ... I imagine it would get a bit old for the CMs after 4 months, but I really enjoyed it and it added that extra magical touch that only I and my youngest DD experienced. We also got to see the Wonder cruise by early in the morning, saw it one afternoon, and saw it again as it did a special photo-shoot "cruise-by" when we were docked at CC. I was surprised to learn that it was VERY rare for the two ships to meet and I'd had the luck to see it happen 3 times in one cruise!


----------



## mangowife

Okiegal said:


> Hi!  Did the 4-night last April.  Got two pillowcases with Mickey/Minnie and the kids names embroidered from e-bay!  Look for "grady'smom" on e-bay.  She also does fish extenders if you are doing a gift exchange!  She is GREAT and super cheap!




Thanks for this tip - though I did a search and I think the username is actually "gradysmommy".  I figured I'd post what I found in case there are others looking for the eBay seller!


----------



## Susiesark

GatorandNole said:


> It hangs from the fish next to your cabin door.  People leave you gifts from your FE group usually organized on the Cruise Meet Thread for your cruise.


Cute one - Gradysmommy?  I just finished sewing mine a couple of days ago.  While I think it is the cutest I've seen (IMO) I see why she charges what she does! It was a lot of work.  I just ordered my pillow case from her.
And, I got the signature matte from Walmart for $6.  It's huge, and I'm wondering how I'm going to transport it.  I'm hoping I can find a smaller one before I leave in 18 days on my 10 night MR!


----------



## Sparkie

tzuhouse said:


> I'm trying to read through this entire thread, but it's taking a while and I'm taking notes as I go.
> 
> Someone mentioned signing up for the least favorite restaurant for the first night so that you wouldn't have to do that one twice.
> 
> We are going on the Dream in February and it has Animator's Palate, Cabanas, Enchanted Garden, and Royal Palace.  The other's are adult only.  We'll be traveling with our boys, 12 and 10.  Having never cruised before, is there a certain one that would be best for our family?  Do characters show up?  Specifically Peter Pan and Pluto?  I would love Dopey!
> 
> When do we choose the restaurant we want to eat at first?  On board?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mary




Like another poster stated, your dining rotation is assigned. If you are doing a 3 night cruise, you will be assigned dinner in each of the dining rooms : 1 night in Animators Palate, 1 night in Enchanted Garden, and 1 night in Royal Palace. You only get a repeat of resturants if you are doing a 4 night cruise and even then on one night you may physically be in the same resturant, the menu will be the pirate night menu. If you dont like your rotation, once you are onboard you can go to guest services and see if it can be changed, no guarantees but you can try.

There arent any characters at the meals but there are tons of opportunities to see the characters around the ship. Sometimes they are scheduled to be at a certain place for pictures and stuff and sometimes they are just walking around... you just never know who you might bump into...

Cabanas is buffet type for breakfast and lunch. And they are doing something new on the Dream for dinner where it is more casual, but you are seated and served just like in the main dining rooms with some items from the main dining rooms and some from the buffet type foods.  I am cruising on the Dream in October 2011 so I dont have personal experience with this one but just what I have read.  I would think this would be a good option for families with small children or if you want more flexibility in your dining times or dont want a "fancy" dinner.

Another option for the kids is for them to eat in the Kid's clubs. They offer a buffet of kid friendly cuisine at a certain time... 5:45, I think. And your kids can eat dinner there and continue with activities as well.

I would suggest, taking a look at the menus, see what appeals to you and your family and then decide what would work best. Try these websites:
the disney cruise line website, or allears.net

Just so you ... if you want 2 appetizers, you can get 2, if you want 2 entrees , you can get 2.  One night on the Wonder, I didnt want an appetizer, so I got a soup and a salad from the  "soup and salad" selection. My husband couldnt decided between beef or duck... so the server brought him both.... not just a taste, but a full entree of both.... he had never had duck and ended up liking it very much.  My 14 yo daughter gave escargot a try... she put one in her mouth and did swallow it but it ended up being escar..NOT!  Point is, this is a great opportunity to try something new. To get dressed up for dinner if you choose, and to have a wonderful family memory.

The thing I like most about cruising for my family..... is it forces family time.  For us it is a "no phone zone", and everyone is required to come to dinner... although .... if my kids were your kids ages, those kids club activities would be very tempting...  I'm kinda short and wondered if I could sneek in to make Flubber !!!!

Read as much as you can so you can become familiar with what is offered, food and activities wise..... I will tell you that even armed with all this knowledge, you will feel overwhelmed, I know we did.  I felt like I was walking around with my mouth wide open most of the time.  I cant wait to go back and experience the magic of a Disney cruise again.

Hope this helps.

Robin


----------



## j0ey

Thanks for sharing, all! 

(subsrcibing)


----------



## GatorandNole

Susiesark said:


> Cute one - Gradysmommy?  I just finished sewing mine a couple of days ago.  While I think it is the cutest I've seen (IMO) I see why she charges what she does! It was a lot of work.  I just ordered my pillow case from her.
> And, I got the signature matte from Walmart for $6.  It's huge, and I'm wondering how I'm going to transport it.  I'm hoping I can find a smaller one before I leave in 18 days on my 10 night MR!



Yes it is from Gradysmommy.  I found signture mats at Michaels.  They had 3 sizes and they come in black and white.  Check Michaels.com for coupons.  This week the coupon is 25% off the entire purchase.


----------



## Artmomdawn

Thanks for the great tips!!!


----------



## kato0627

Gatorandnole~
What is a signature mat??  Is is different than just a normal picture mat?
thank so much
Karen


----------



## Shanny145

kato0627 said:


> Gatorandnole~
> What is a signature mat??  Is is different than just a normal picture mat?
> thank so much
> Karen


wider sides.... but a normal picture mat works just as well


----------



## SmilingGrump

Sparkie said:


> wondered if I could sneek in to make Flubber !!!!



^ I agree! When I took a tour of the kids' areas I REALLY wanted to sneak in but I figured they'd spot the goatee and give me the boot


----------



## mrsdavies2be

I'm loving these ideas!! They're great!! I've never been on a cruise, let alone a disney cruise before and I'm actually getting married on the it!! We're getting married Jan 28, 2012 (Jan 26-29 cruise). And these are wonderful ideas to do something together with our guests/have souvenirs!


----------



## candeeapril

We will be first time cruisers going on dream Nov-13 for 4 nights.  can't wait to learn all the I can by then.  My biggest concern is the weather.  In the middle of Nov. will it still be warm enough to enjoy the pools and slids?  Also, we booked just last week and only second dining is available, and with 3 kids is there anywhere to get some snacks to keep them happy until dinner?  TIA


----------



## Sparkie

candeeapril said:


> We will be first time cruisers going on dream Nov-13 for 4 nights.  can't wait to learn all the I can by then.  My biggest concern is the weather.  In the middle of Nov. will it still be warm enough to enjoy the pools and slids?  Also, we booked just last week and only second dining is available, and with 3 kids is there anywhere to get some snacks to keep them happy until dinner?  TIA



I dont know about the weather but I'm thinking it should be warm enough. I know I have friends that have sailed in Feb and their kids swam in the pools on the ship. Now the ocean was chilly but some people got in. 


As far as snacks for the kids before dinner.... LOTS of options.....

First you could always do room service. Room service is included in your cruise fare (except for wine, beer, and movie candy packages). All that is requested is a gratuity for the person delivering your food.

Another option is the "Flo's V-8 Cafe" up on deck 11 by the pools.
Lots of info here:   http://allears.net/cruise/ships/dream/disneydream.htm


----------



## Sparkie

tzuhouse said:


> I'm trying to read through this entire thread, but it's taking a while and I'm taking notes as I go.
> 
> Someone mentioned signing up for the least favorite restaurant for the first night so that you wouldn't have to do that one twice.
> 
> We are going on the Dream in February and it has Animator's Palate, Cabanas, Enchanted Garden, and Royal Palace.  The other's are adult only.  We'll be traveling with our boys, 12 and 10.  Having never cruised before, is there a certain one that would be best for our family?  Do characters show up?  Specifically Peter Pan and Pluto?  I would love Dopey!
> 
> When do we choose the restaurant we want to eat at first?  On board?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mary



Hi Mary,
Me again....

Found this link and thought it might help in your planning....

http://allears.net/cruise/ships/dream/disneydream.htm


----------



## rescuetink

Any more great secrets???


----------



## disfunfor3

Check out the Disney PassPorter site.  They have lots of tips, some for general traveling, some for specific types of traveling.  It's been very helpful and our cruise isn't for a year.  And they are having a contest right now to win an iPad loaded with their e-books.  The contest ends May 1.  Google Disney PassPorter and you'll find the site.


----------



## sunkisser

Billinaz said:


> I got these from EBAY.  She did a great job on my request to put the Name of the ship above a DCL logo then the cruise dates below.
> 
> Came out great!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220729526688



I got these for our upcoming cruise in August and am delighted. It has a character (I chose Pluto, Belle, Ariel and Minnie) the name of the ship (Magic) above and the dates of the cruise underneath as well as the child's name, all embroidered


----------



## Shanny145

sunkisser said:


> I got these for our upcoming cruise in August and am delighted. It has a character (I chose Pluto, Belle, Ariel and Minnie) the name of the ship (Magic) above and the dates of the cruise underneath as well as the child's name, all embroidered


Gradysmom is wonderful she just did a Stitch and peace love micky one for me as well with my kids names and the ship. She really does such great work well worth every penny!


----------



## rescuetink

disfunfor3 said:


> Check out the Disney PassPorter site.  They have lots of tips, some for general traveling, some for specific types of traveling.  It's been very helpful and our cruise isn't for a year.  And they are having a contest right now to win an iPad loaded with their e-books.  The contest ends May 1.  Google Disney PassPorter and you'll find the site.



I went to their site and I didn't see anything about the contest!!  
I'm still trying to look through the rest of the info though!!


----------



## mbb

OK...so here's what I've got so far, thanks to all of you

1) Deck 7 - quiet little spot
2) Bubba kegs are ok - just fill with the cups by the Deck 9 station, not directly into the BK
3) Diversions is a lovely late afternoon, well, diversion
4) Photo mattes, can add a "Wonder" sticker, sticky note for photo orientation, ziplock bag with sharpies in all colours, or black, drop off first thing
5) Same with pillowcases - prewash, markers, labeled, drop off early
6) Lots of treats, yummies, phone cards, for our fabulous CMs and Youth Acitivities CMs
7) Fish extenders...too cute!!
8) Shower/shave for DH at the locker room - he will so appreciate that. He wasn't really thrilled about the cruise room size shower situation
9) MAgnets ONLY for the doors, no tape, poster stick, zip, nada
10)Clothespins!
11)Travel clock
12)TV on bridge view or basketball court at night, muted, sign comes up, inside cabin gets lighter
13)Drink O' the day from the bar, not the waiter traveling around
14)Power bar
15)No need to bring books or magazines/can borrow from the Cove
16)Mickey Bars are room service available! Woohoo!
17)Bring on a Box of wine in our carryon
18)Bring day bag/carryon with swimsuits and FE, etc
19)Small USD bills
20)Flashlight
21)Grungy undies, and toss 'em!! LOL!

I know I missed some great tips, but will reread for more!! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## melmar136

mbb said:


> OK...so here's what I've got so far, thanks to all of you
> 
> 1) Deck 7 - quiet little spot
> 2) Bubba kegs are ok - just fill with the cups by the Deck 9 station, not directly into the BK
> 3) Diversions is a lovely late afternoon, well, diversion
> 4) Photo mattes, can add a "Wonder" sticker, sticky note for photo orientation, ziplock bag with sharpies in all colours, or black, drop off first thing
> 5) Same with pillowcases - prewash, markers, labeled, drop off early
> 6) Lots of treats, yummies, phone cards, for our fabulous CMs and Youth Acitivities CMs
> 7) Fish extenders...too cute!!
> 8) Shower/shave for DH at the locker room - he will so appreciate that. He wasn't really thrilled about the cruise room size shower situation
> 9) MAgnets ONLY for the doors, no tape, poster stick, zip, nada
> 10)Clothespins!
> 11)Travel clock
> 12)TV on bridge view or basketball court at night, muted, sign comes up, inside cabin gets lighter
> 13)Drink O' the day from the bar, not the waiter traveling around
> 14)Power bar
> 15)No need to bring books or magazines/can borrow from the Cove
> 16)Mickey Bars are room service available! Woohoo!
> 17)Bring on a Box of wine in our carryon
> 18)Bring day bag/carryon with swimsuits and FE, etc
> 19)Small USD bills
> 20)Flashlight
> 21)Grungy undies, and toss 'em!! LOL!
> 
> I know I missed some great tips, but will reread for more!! Thanks everyone!!



GREAT summary!!!  Perfect for someone who doesn't look thru the whole thread!  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyBasket

melmar136 said:


> GREAT summary!!!  Perfect for someone who doesn't look thru the whole thread!  Thanks!



Like me!!  Thank you for the "Cliff's Notes" version!


----------



## rescuetink

mbb said:


> OK...so here's what I've got so far, thanks to all of you
> 
> 1) Deck 7 - quiet little spot
> 2) Bubba kegs are ok - just fill with the cups by the Deck 9 station, not directly into the BK
> 3) Diversions is a lovely late afternoon, well, diversion
> 4) Photo mattes, can add a "Wonder" sticker, sticky note for photo orientation, ziplock bag with sharpies in all colours, or black, drop off first thing
> 5) Same with pillowcases - prewash, markers, labeled, drop off early
> 6) Lots of treats, yummies, phone cards, for our fabulous CMs and Youth Acitivities CMs
> 7) Fish extenders...too cute!!
> 8) Shower/shave for DH at the locker room - he will so appreciate that. He wasn't really thrilled about the cruise room size shower situation
> 9) MAgnets ONLY for the doors, no tape, poster stick, zip, nada
> 10)Clothespins!
> 11)Travel clock
> 12)TV on bridge view or basketball court at night, muted, sign comes up, inside cabin gets lighter
> 13)Drink O' the day from the bar, not the waiter traveling around
> 14)Power bar
> 15)No need to bring books or magazines/can borrow from the Cove
> 16)Mickey Bars are room service available! Woohoo!
> 17)Bring on a Box of wine in our carryon
> 18)Bring day bag/carryon with swimsuits and FE, etc
> 19)Small USD bills
> 20)Flashlight
> 21)Grungy undies, and toss 'em!! LOL!
> 
> I know I missed some great tips, but will reread for more!! Thanks everyone!!



BRAVO!!     I'll copy and paste this, and keep adding as other ideas come along!!


----------



## j0ey

Thanks, mbb!

I didn't take notes and was not looking forward to reading through again.


----------



## CopaDave

mbb said:


> 12)TV on bridge view or basketball court at night, muted, sign comes up, inside cabin gets lighter



I noticed on the Wonder that at night, the BridgeCam is replaced with a stary sky scene.  And we didn't mute...just turn down the volume.


----------



## Mindyjoy

Subbing for last minute tips!


----------



## lisagirl88

We are going to be on the Dream in 2012 and this will be our second cruise.  I usually am the type of person to just take the cruise/vacation as it is and not ask for anything extra.  On our last cruise I don't even think I asked for ice!(not that I needed it anyways).  I know that if I don't ask for it I'm not going to get it!!!  I feel like we are spending a lot of money on the cruise and I want to "get my $'s worth.

So my question is, without going totally overboard and being high maintainence or a diva what are some things you ask for on a cruise(whether it be of you stateroom host, dining hosts, guest services...)and they are willing to provide you with.


----------



## kcashner

I'm not sure that I understand the concept of asking for things just to ask.

Most of the requests have to do with stuff you can get from room service that is not on the menu.  For instance, in past years, Mickey bars were not on the room service menu (I think they've been added), but you could always get them.  On that score, if there is a food that you want--ask.  They may not be able to do it, but you haven't lost out by asking.  

You can get cherries and/or cherry juice added to kid sodas at dinner.  You can get single use amounts of ibuprofen or tylenol at Guest Services, free generic bonine at the medical center, etc.  There are things that you can purchase at the gift shops that are kept in the stock rooms--like underwear.  These items are in limited sizes/amounts, and are there to help people with lost luggage, etc.  We had a funky smell in our room one time--we reported it and "got" an air freshened sprayed immediately, a deep cleaning the next day, and an air purifier placed in the room.  If you have a medical or baby need, you can have a real refrigerator in your room (as opposed to a beverage cooler).

Since you have  2 kids 4 months old (per your sig line), you can specify whether you want pack and play cribs left up (for naps) or taken down each morning.  If there is not automatically a diaper genie in the room, ask.  If you have any needs concerning the kids, ask.

There is a lot more you "can" get if you are in concierge...but the bottom line is that if there is something you want or need, the worst that can happen is that they'll say no (or charge you for it!)


----------



## mickeyfan1

never mind


----------



## Spiffie

Your post comes across as though you are entitled to more than what you are paying for.  If you don't think you are "getting your money's worth", why, praytell, did you book a cruise????


----------



## lisagirl88

I guess I was thinking more of things I would need for the kids especially the toddlers like keeping the pack and play up for naps and things like that!  We also love the Mickey bars and since it wasn't on the room service menu I guess I just assumed you couldn't get them.  


What have you asked for and been surprised that DCL gave you without any problem?


----------



## Trekker

Wow!  it seems to me the OP was asking more of a "how do I know - what I don't know?" question rather than being entitled to more than what they are paying for. 

I for one never even knew you could get Mickey Bars.......  So I would not have know to ask!


----------



## CherylSue

My daughter asked the server on the first night if she could just get a plain salad with ranch on the side and a fillet steak cooked medium for every dinner and he was happy to do it!  I think they made it for her special every night, but they didn't mind.

Our room steward saw the wine in our room that we brought on board and without us even asking he brought us ice and wine glasses, he also brought in our FE gifts that people left for us because he said he was afraid someone would take them.

The crew on the ships will do just about everything to make you happy   I can't wait for my next cruise!


----------



## mmouse37

There is already a "Disney Secrets" thread that lists the things that you might not know you can get onboard.

I am merging this thread with that one.

MJ


----------



## AmandaRG

If you come across something you might want or need, ask. The worst that can happen is they say it can't be done.

I had read that they have PB&J Uncrustables on board. During our lunch on the first day, our youngest was beginning to melt down. There was some amazing food, but she was cranky and just didn't want anything. I asked if there was any way to get an Uncrustable, as PB&J is her go-to food. I knew that room service wasn't available yet (we weren't allowed in our rooms at that point). The darling server was able to get one, and it helped us out a great deal.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

CherylSue said:


> My daughter asked the server on the first night if she could just get a plain salad with ranch on the side and a fillet steak cooked medium for every dinner and he was happy to do it!  I think they made it for her special every night, but they didn't mind.
> 
> Our room steward saw the wine in our room that we brought on board and without us even asking he brought us ice and wine glasses, he also brought in our FE gifts that people left for us because he said he was afraid someone would take them.
> 
> The crew on the ships will do just about everything to make you happy   I can't wait for my next cruise!



I am so HAPPY to hear this!!!  I am a very picky eater and I have a few food allergies and I was worried about what I would eat in two of the resturants on the Dream!


----------



## jpabst17216

Steak every night! I'll be in heaven!


----------



## rescuetink

AmandaRG said:


> If you come across something you might want or need, ask. The worst that can happen is they say it can't be done.
> 
> I had read that they have PB&J Uncrustables on board. During our lunch on the first day, our youngest was beginning to melt down. There was some amazing food, but she was cranky and just didn't want anything. I asked if there was any way to get an Uncrustable, as PB&J is her go-to food. I knew that room service wasn't available yet (we weren't allowed in our rooms at that point). The darling server was able to get one, and it helped us out a great deal.



On my DS' first cruise he would only eat long spaghetti, and wouldn't eat the Mickey ones!!  We asked for the regular and the waiter told us that they didn't have any in that kitchen, but he would see what he could do.  Well, he got it for my son!!  We found out after that they had to send someone to a kitchen on the other end of the ship to get it and cook it for him!!  

THEY ARE GREAT!!!!


----------



## mickeysgirl77

I am and probably always will be a steak and potato girl.  The kids in our family are Cheeseburger kids.

At dinner even though I did want to try new things our server alway brought me a Steak.  I did get to try whatever else I wanted.

The kids had cheeseburgers every night.  Well, when they were there

I went into my first cruise being really worried about what we were going to be able to eat.  I am going into this cruise ready to eat.  They do whatever they can to make you happy and I was.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

bump - brilliant thread to keep for newbies like myself


----------



## Ikaikalani

Here's a great tip I used on our last Disney Cruise.....You know those clear plastic shoe holders?  I'm talking about teh ones that are about the size of a door and have a bunch of shoe sized pouches?  it's meant for holding your shoes and hanging it in a closet.  We brought one of these and hung it on the inside of the bathroom door.  In each pouch we put razor, shaving cream, brushes, lotions, etc....all of our toiletries.  There never seems to be enought counter space/cabinets in the bathroom and this is a great way to keep everythign orginized and since it's clear plastic, you can easily spot whatever it is your looking for!!!! They only run about $15, so at the end of our cruise, we left it in the cabin in hopes the next DCruiser could enjoy it.


----------



## Clochette nordique

Ikaikalani said:


> Here's a great tip I used on our last Disney Cruise.....You know those clear plastic shoe holders?  I'm talking about teh ones that are about the size of a door and have a bunch of shoe sized pouches?  it's meant for holding your shoes and hanging it in a closet.  We brought one of these and hung it on the inside of the bathroom door.  In each pouch we put razor, shaving cream, brushes, lotions, etc....all of our toiletries.  There never seems to be enought counter space/cabinets in the bathroom and this is a great way to keep everythign orginized and since it's clear plastic, you can easily spot whatever it is your looking for!!!! They only run about $15, so at the end of our cruise, we left it in the cabin in hopes the next DCruiser could enjoy it.



Great idea!  I just have a question:  Has anybody ever found any of these "left for the followers" items going into their room?  I keep reading people do it, but I never read about anybody finding stuff left by the predecessors.  So, is it really worth it?  Or is it going to garbage anyway?

Thanks for the answer,

Poussière de fée!


----------



## TJeff

great tips.
Now just to remember them for our April 2012 cruise on the fantasy


----------



## miztressuz

Clochette nordique said:


> Great idea!  I just have a question:  Has anybody ever found any of these "left for the followers" items going into their room?  I keep reading people do it, but I never read about anybody finding stuff left by the predecessors.  So, is it really worth it?  Or is it going to garbage anyway?
> 
> Thanks for the answer,
> 
> Poussière de fée!



Good question, I think it's going into the trash (or hopefully donated to goodwill or something). They'd have to keep each room consistent and standard and all the little 'extras' wouldn't fit. Personally if I found a gift leftover I'd wonder what else not-so-nice might still be leftover. 

But I don't know for sure.


----------



## mickeyfan1

The room stewards have to remove everything left in the rooms, so most of those door things go to lost and found.  You are not doing anyone any favours by leaving them.  The best thing is to keep them for your next cruise or ask on a later meet thread if you can pass it along.


----------



## Clochette nordique

miztressuz said:


> Good question, I think it's going into the trash (or hopefully donated to goodwill or something). They'd have to keep each room consistent and standard and all the little 'extras' wouldn't fit. Personally* if I found a gift leftover I'd wonder what else not-so-nice might still be leftover*.
> 
> But I don't know for sure.





mickeyfan1 said:


> The room stewards have to remove everything left in the rooms, so most of those door things go to lost and found. * You are not doing anyone any favours by leaving them.*  The best thing is to keep them for your next cruise or ask on a later meet thread if you can pass it along.



Thanks for both answers.  It's been a while that I kept asking myself this question but never thought to ask.  I just think your answers make sense.  And I hope I will not have lots-of-angry-garbage-running-after-me-nightmares  anymore when I think about it! 

Sorry, I'm one of these guys looking after the future of our kids in regard of leaving them a nicer place to live, 

Poussière de fée!


----------



## oddman

Clochette nordique said:


> Thanks for both answers.  It's been a while that I kept asking myself this question but never thought to ask.  I just think your answers make sense.  And I hope I will not have lots-of-angry-garbage-running-after-me-nightmares  anymore when I think about it!
> 
> Sorry, I'm one of these guys looking after the future of our kids in regard of leaving them a nicer place to live,
> 
> Poussière de fée!




Cruising has to be about the least "green" planet saving thing you could do , and you are worried about something going in the trash?

 

thanks for the list guys,


----------



## BlondeJungleBookFan

Hi TJeff....
here's what I do, so I can remember all the tips and things I've learned, especially when my cruise is far away.

In my cruise folder that I've marked Disney Cruise, I open a new word (or whatever u have) document and entitle it _Cruise tips_.

Then when I set down for my ritual of reading the Disboards, I open it up and when I read something I KNOW I won't remember, or won't be able to find later.. I just cut and paste that post into my Cruise Tip document.  Every time I read the boards, I bring up that document just in case I want to use it.


----------



## Along4theRide

You all are wonderful!! My hubby and I just got back from our first cruise (although it wasn't Disney) we had a great time. Now, I'm wanting to take the kids on a Disney cruise and you all have given me so many great tips!


----------



## keeping quiet

SmilingGrump said:


> ^ I agree! When I took a tour of the kids' areas I REALLY wanted to sneak in but I figured they'd spot the goatee and give me the boot



I hung out in the kid's club with my daughter for about an hour.  It was a blast.  I went to pick her up and she didn't want to leave. So I stayed and played and got her to leave halfway through whatever the movie was.  They didn't bat an eye!  I heartily suggest giving it a try.


----------



## Susiesark

This has different names: Wendy and friends Tea, Princess Tea,...It is free but you need a ticket and they go fast. As soon as you board, go to Guest Services, and get on the list for tea.  They will have different days available but it is very limited.  They introduce your Princess or Prince by name, show the proper way to pour tea (apple juice) and how to hold your cup.  They also show you how to dance then take pictures.  I was on the Wonder this week and had tea with Snow White.


----------



## MinnieGg4

Are the Tea's only for kids or do adults also do them?


----------



## Susiesark

MinnieGg4 said:


> Are the Tea's only for kids or do adults also do them?


 It is geared for kids, but I saw all ages there.  You can get a ticket for whoever is in your cabin.


----------



## redman822

Clochette nordique said:


> Great idea!  I just have a question:  Has anybody ever found any of these "left for the followers" items going into their room?  I keep reading people do it, but I never read about anybody finding stuff left by the predecessors.  So, is it really worth it?  Or is it going to garbage anyway?



LOL - I found something in my room top shelf of the closet that I wished had been thrown away...a pair of black thong underwear.  

I quietly and quickly used a kleenex and threw them away before DW found out.


----------



## cvac

Does anyone know if they do the tea on the Dream? That sounds like something my DD would love.


----------



## tastefullyjenn

cvac said:


> Does anyone know if they do the tea on the Dream? That sounds like something my DD would love.



my understanding is that it is only on 7nt itineraries. We didn't have it on the Dream a few weeks ago.


----------



## adnil530

Here's a tip:  Bring along some address labels.  I was just going through some scrapbooking stuff and found one of the luggage tags that Disney gives you the night before you disembark.  Rather than write your name and address on all your tags, just put an address label on.  The address labels are also great for handing out to new friends.  If you make your own, you can add your email address too!

Linda


----------



## IlliniAmy

I seem to recall that you used to be able to get a voyage map that had all the ports marked for your cruise; people would have the Captain sign it. This was a few years ago so I don't know if you can still get it, but we will be on the 7/20 Med sailing on the Magic for our honeymoon so I definitely plan to try it - would make a great souvenir.

And this isn't so much a secret tip, but when my girlfriends and I cruise we always make ourselves take the stairs wherever we go - no elevators! Saves you waiting for them, for starters, which can take forever at busy times (dinner, disembarking in the ports). Plus, you burn off a few extra calories!

Thanks to those who contributed to the passport discussions. I would *love* to have stamps for each country we stop at, but I am really nervous about separating from the only thing that will let me back into the US!  Does anyone who's been to the Med know if there is anywhere you can get it stamped when you get off the ship?


----------



## abcangie87

posting to subscribe... I've read the first six pages. Going on our third cruise at the end of may. 

I think our favorite thing so far is the Deck 7 Aft Overlook on the Magic and Wonder. I tihnk that is it. you keep walking and walking and walking till you get to the end of the ship and there is a deck with lounge chairs out there and everytime we have gone up there, it has been completely deserted. I think it's deck 7? 

I'm told they don't have that on the Dream, so I guess part of my adventure will be finding some other cool little nook that is off the beaten path!


----------



## abcangie87

lisagirl88 said:


> I guess I was thinking more of things I would need for the kids especially the toddlers like keeping the pack and play up for naps and things like that!  We also love the Mickey bars and since it wasn't on the room service menu I guess I just assumed you couldn't get them.
> 
> 
> What have you asked for and been surprised that DCL gave you without any problem?



You know, I think the Magic of the service on DCL is this: you only have to ask once or twice. For example, on our last cruise, I asked for a few slices of cheese for DD1 at dinner on the first (and maybe the 2nd) night, and then they just automatically were on the table all the rest of the nights. Same with our room steward, the first evening after dinner/show we asked for a bucket of ice. He then made sure there was a fresh bucket of ice in our room pretty much all the time (after morning clean up, and again at turn-down). 

I think as far as the kids go, like I mentioned with the slices of cheese, just ask. While they might not have a stash of....gerber puffs or spaghetti-os, they are going to do whatever they can to help you out. My DD3 ONLY eats one vegetable (right now), broccoli with ranch. So I'm sure I'll ask for some of that periodically, even if it's not on the menu. 

Happy sailing!


----------



## Susiesark

abcangie87 said:


> posting to subscribe... I've read the first six pages. Going on our third cruise at the end of may.
> 
> I think our favorite thing so far is the Deck 7 Aft Overlook on the Magic and Wonder. I tihnk that is it. you keep walking and walking and walking till you get to the end of the ship and there is a deck with lounge chairs out there and everytime we have gone up there, it has been completely deserted. I think it's deck 7?
> 
> I'm told they don't have that on the Dream, so I guess part of my adventure will be finding some other cool little nook that is off the beaten path!


There is the somewhat private area on Deck 7 but an even larger  area 1 flight up, on Deck 8.  And if you are walking almost to the end of Deck 8, you'll find a short hallway then stairs that lead up to the back of Beach Blanket Buffet.  That's where you'll fin the drink stations, as well as desserts and fruit, and in the morning, there is cereal and yogurt, and the like.  This will save you a lot of time waiting in the buffet lines.  I got off the Wonder 2 days ago and I'm going through withdrawals.


----------



## Mythicalbee

stefanie.cadell said:


> As a previous CM in Youth Activities (Flounders, Club, Lab, Quest, & Aloft), NO!!!!! We never get sick of candy. Homemade cookies would be the crem de la crem though! Please remember, we're all away from home for about 4.5-6 months on average & we go gaga over anything that wasn't made on the ship or came from a deep fryer.



Thanks for the advice, great to have a former CMer let us grateful cruisers how to best say "thank you!"  I didn't think we could bring homemade items on board, though.  If I'm wrong, I will gladly come stocked with some of my famous scottchies and chocolate chip cookies!

 10/02/2011 Dream a little dream...


----------



## Susiesark

Mythicalbee said:


> Thanks for the advice, great to have a former CMer let us grateful cruisers how to best say "thank you!"  I didn't think we could bring homemade items on board, though.  If I'm wrong, I will gladly come stocked with some of my famous scottchies and chocolate chip cookies!
> 
> 10/02/2011 Dream a little dream...


I left a big package of OREOS in the Lab this week.  Who doesn't love OREOS? I gave my Host, Server, and Asst. Server goodies bags filled with a Hershey's mix.


----------



## szubieta

Susiesark said:


> I left a big package of OREOS in the Lab this week.  Who doesn't love OREOS? I gave my Host, Server, and Asst. Server goodies bags filled with a Hershey's mix.



Yes I too left a big bag of pb cups in the lab and a cash tip too.


----------



## mdurette

No really a secret - but goes into the ya don't know if you don't ask.

On the Dream a couple weeks ago:
1.  My 5YO wanted steak for dinner.  It was not offered on the kids menu, but was on the adults menu.  No problem with her getting it.  But, it did mess up their "kids get served" thing.

2.  We missed our early seating cuz DD was sound asleep after a day at CC.  Around 7:30 we went looking for something.  Room service or burgers/hot dogs.  Neither we really wanted.  Went to AP (the restaurant we missed) and asked if they could place us in the 2nd seating.  No problem!


----------



## abcangie87

mdurette said:


> No really a secret - but goes into the ya don't know if you don't ask.
> 
> On the Dream a couple weeks ago:
> 1.  My 5YO wanted steak for dinner.  It was not offered on the kids menu, but was on the adults menu.  No problem with her getting it.  But, it did mess up their "kids get served" thing.
> 
> 2.  We missed our early seating cuz DD was sound asleep after a day at CC.  Around 7:30 we went looking for something.  Room service or burgers/hot dogs.  Neither we really wanted.  Went to AP (the restaurant we missed) and asked if they could place us in the 2nd seating.  No problem!



I think too, you could have contacted the dinig room and had them send your dinners up to you. I say this because, on the few occasions where one of us left early (before our entrees arrived) with one of the kiddos, they sent a plate up to the room for us instead.


----------



## moniqueelaine

Great thread!!!! Subbing in for trip in June of 2012...Thank you for all the great info


----------



## tamsocal

Clochette nordique said:


> Great idea!  I just have a question:  Has anybody ever found any of these "left for the followers" items going into their room?  I keep reading people do it, but I never read about anybody finding stuff left by the predecessors.  So, is it really worth it?  Or is it going to garbage anyway?
> 
> Thanks for the answer,
> 
> Poussière de fée!



I think the cabin stewards would keep for themselves or trash. THe person following in the cabin might  just consider it someones trash left behind & not useful.
We have never thought about leaving our door shoe holder, and 10 shelf collapsing closet organizer- as we take them on every cruise & most vacations, so dont want to have to buy new ones each time


----------



## Mythicalbee

Susiesark said:


> I left a big package of OREOS in the Lab this week.  Who doesn't love OREOS? I gave my Host, Server, and Asst. Server goodies bags filled with a Hershey's mix.



Thought the hershey sampler was a good thing to give as well, I know I always pick out the special darks!  Great idea on the oreos!!

Also, I read that cash has to be turned in, and they all split the cash since they don't consider it fair that (typically) only the last night of cruise staff get "thanked."  I also read that to especially thank a CM, to buy a couple $10 phone cards so they can call home.

Anyone know for sure on the cash or offering calling cards?

 10/02/2011 Dream a little dream...


----------



## moomy-san

We made a point of befriending a few Canadian youth counselors- they loved chatting about home, and hearing about the coooold weather they were missing out on.  To thank them for being so great to our kids we left them with a bunch of unique-to-Canada chocolate.  They were thrilled to have a little taste of home!


----------



## ALK$Disney

Good info here. I will make sure I read them all before our cruise next year.


----------



## shawni

Another good tip is to bring your swimsuits in a day bag when you board (or kids can wear them under their clothes). That way you can hit the pool right away, before everyone's bags start arriving and it gets crowded. We like to eat lunch poolside and watch the kids swim as soon as we get on board. Then I sneak off to decorate our door with magnets at 1:30, which is the earliest you can get to your room. By the time the kids are done swimming, they head down to change and they get to see my latest masterpieces and a welcome message from me![/QUOTE]

Wonderful idea!


----------



## VKtravel

Subbing


----------



## mjaclyn

mdurette said:


> 2.  We missed our early seating cuz DD was sound asleep after a day at CC.  Around 7:30 we went looking for something.  Room service or burgers/hot dogs.  Neither we really wanted.  Went to AP (the restaurant we missed) and asked if they could place us in the 2nd seating.  No problem!



That's great to know!!! I was worried bout CC Day because we have a 2 and a 4 year old who (I'm sure) will be wiped out afterward. If they sleep through dinner it's nice to know that attending second seating may be an option. We can always ask!!


----------



## luv2plan

this isn't as much a secret as something overloooked, my family had a wonderful time playing Shuffleboard. It is on the lower decks, a few CM's didn't even know where it was?!  But, once we found it, we had a lot of fun. 

Happy planning!!


----------



## mmmears

luv2plan said:


> this isn't as much a secret as something overloooked, my family had a wonderful time playing Shuffleboard. It is on the lower decks, a few CM's didn't even know where it was?!  But, once we found it, we had a lot of fun.



We really enjoyed playing shuffleboard as well -- my DD is looking forward to playing it again on our upcoming cruise.  Deck 4 was a nice, uncrowded spot to relax as well.


----------



## VKtravel

Glad to hear about Deck 4!  It might quickly become one of my favorite places!


----------



## PirateMel

The dream was just that and more!
Totally amazing ship, exceptional service and the weather was spectacular.  

Castaway Cay was a dream.

We are ready to go back now - since it has not stopped raining here since we left - UGH


----------



## APB513

PirateMel said:


> The dream was just that and more!
> Totally amazing ship, exceptional service and the weather was spectacular.
> 
> Castaway Cay was a dream.
> 
> We are ready to go back now - since it has not stopped raining here since we left - UGH



Glad to hear that you enjoyed your cruise!  I can't wait!!  Is it August yet?


----------



## Samantha_Mommy

Boy my daughter will love the pillow case idea and she's only 4, next year we will be on the Magic and Fantasy... going to do that for sure!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Just read somewhere you can request WARM cookies from room service.
IDK, cause I haven't tried yet, but wouldn't that rock?


----------



## moniqueelaine

I can already tell I am going to gain a ton of weight on this trip oh well that is what Disney is about, having fun and food is soooooo fun lol


----------



## annabug

subbing


----------



## Susiesark

cruisecrasher said:


> Just read somewhere you can request WARM cookies from room service.
> IDK, cause I haven't tried yet, but wouldn't that rock?


The warm cookies are not that good but the Mickey bars are awesome!  My DD would have them for dessert at dinner, then we would get more from room service before bed.


----------



## Princess Bette

cruisecrasher said:


> Just read somewhere you can request WARM cookies from room service.
> IDK, cause I haven't tried yet, but wouldn't that rock?



Yes...we did it every night on our last cruise and they did rock!!  Ours were always delish!


----------



## juliebug1997

Princess Bette said:


> Yes...we did it every night on our last cruise and they did rock!!  Ours were always delish!



I think we ate six oatmeal raisin cookies each every night.  I can also suggest the hot dog and the Caesar salad.


----------



## Susiesark

juliebug1997 said:


> I think we ate six oatmeal raisin cookies each every night.  I can also suggest the hot dog and the Caesar salad.


 Our room was right below the 24 hr. soft serve machine, so we had our fill of that, too.  TIP: use the bigger cups at the drink station for your soft-serve, instead of the tiny ice-cream cups. Use it in combination with the soda machines for floats.


----------



## Princess Bette

Susiesark said:


> Our room was right below the 24 hr. soft serve machine, so we had our fill of that, too.  TIP: use the bigger cups at the drink station for your soft-serve, instead of the tiny ice-cream cups. Use it in combination with the soda machines for floats.



Great tip about the larger cups for ice cream!  Thanks!


----------



## Susiesark

Princess Bette said:


> Great tip about the larger cups for ice cream!  Thanks!


DH didn't realized that there was chocolate syrup next to the soft-serve until day 8. You might even be able to get cherries from the bar next to the pool for a sundae.  Did I mention I gained 8 lbs. on our 10 nt. adventure?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Susiesark said:


> DH didn't realized that there was chocolate syrup next to the soft-serve until day 8. You might even be able to get cherries from the bar next to the pool for a sundae.  Did I mention I gained 8 lbs. on our 10 nt. adventure?



Ha, that's nothing.  I gained 8 lbs. On our 3 nt. Wonder cruise.


----------



## sehandiph

Just back from the Eastbound Transatlantic on the Magic and found this information from a galley tour that they were doing.

If you especially like any of the food your head server will get you the recipe for it - just ask.

I got the one for white chocolate pana cotta as it was yummy, although you will have to change the portions as this one starts with 15 litres of heavy cream, 3kgs of sugar........

I can't remember seeing this before 

Sharon


----------



## munchkin322

My husband LOVED banana flanbe when we sailed in 2008 and when he asked the waiter about how much he loved the dessert, the chef personally came to the table and told him the recipe (as he was writing it on a paper). So don't be afraid to ask for the recipes that you like!!


----------



## JMJ3553

Wow!  Just read through all 33 pages of tips 

I am now subscribing so I can read more.  I can't get enough info for our Dream Cruise in November!

Maybe I can add some tips when we return


----------



## DizDaddy

sehandiph said:


> Just back from the Eastbound Transatlantic on the Magic and found this information from a galley tour that they were doing.
> 
> If you especially like any of the food your head server will get you the recipe for it - just ask.
> 
> I got the one for white chocolate pana cotta as it was yummy, although you will have to change the portions as this one starts with 15 litres of heavy cream, 3kgs of sugar........
> 
> I can't remember seeing this before
> 
> Sharon



I don't remember seeing this before either, but it's a great one!!!   Thanks for sharing the info....our third cruise date is May 19th 2012 on the Fantasy, and we will be sure to ask!


----------



## itgirl1002

mmmmmm chocolate souffle'.    I want that recipe!


----------



## cruisecrasher

itgirl1002 said:


> mmmmmm chocolate souffle'.    I want that recipe!



Sign onto the castaway club website.  The recipe is free under downloads!


----------



## stefanie.cadell

Mythicalbee said:


> Thought the hershey sampler was a good thing to give as well, I know I always pick out the special darks!  Great idea on the oreos!!
> 
> Also, I read that cash has to be turned in, and they all split the cash since they don't consider it fair that (typically) only the last night of cruise staff get "thanked."  I also read that to especially thank a CM, to buy a couple $10 phone cards so they can call home.
> 
> Anyone know for sure on the cash or offering calling cards?
> 
> 10/02/2011 Dream a little dream...



As far as Youth Activities- for tipping, cash must be turned into proper management. These tips go into crew parties & gifts etc. Calling cards home will always be well received. Please please please triple check the countries the cards are able to call to. A lot of US international phone cards are only for Canada & Mexico. Aim for Australia, Europe, African countries & Caribbean islands as well.


----------



## Meskamooska

stefanie.cadell said:


> As far as Youth Activities- for tipping, cash must be turned into proper management. These tips go into crew parties & gifts etc. Calling cards home will always be well received. Please please please triple check the countries the cards are able to call to. A lot of US international phone cards are only for Canada & Mexico. Aim for Australia, Europe, African countries & Caribbean islands as well.



Hi Stefanie,

I am glad to hear from an expert on these matters as it makes me feel better to get accurate info from someone truly in the know.  As a former CM, you can advise on this question as well... "How do crew members feel about small gifts, not instead of a tip (for the tipped positions) but in addition to?"  I have heard differing schools of thought expressed by folks who haven't been crewmembers themselves so I would like to get a real crew representative's opinion. 

You and I are neighbors, by the way, as I am in San Antonio Heights (Upland), just spitting distance from Rancho.   And congrats on your upcoming wedding.

Take care, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!

Tisza


----------



## tinkslite

"I had read that they have PB&J Uncrustables on board. During our lunch on the first day, our youngest was beginning to melt down. There was some amazing food, but she was cranky and just didn't want anything. I asked if there was any way to get an Uncrustable, as PB&J is her go-to food. I knew that room service wasn't available yet (we weren't allowed in our rooms at that point). The darling server was able to get one, "

*On our first cruise in 2008, my DS (then 10) had several severe food allergies (soy, all nuts, and wheat) so feeding him is a challenge.  The chefs and our servers were BEYOND helpful and I'm afraid the child (re. demon) got a bit spoiled.  
He figured out that his server (Jozef, if you're reading this I miss and love U!) would bring him the drink he'd ordered the meal before, automatically.  So, DS decided that meant he needed a new/different drink at each and every meal.  On the farewell evening of our Magic cruise, Jozef had lined up an array of glasses w/ an assortment of drinks for our son.........Who smiled up at this hard working server and announced "tonight I just want water (Jozef and head server rolled DSons chair toward window and pointed out they had LOTS of water available!  LOL.....I have a photo of them rolling my laughing DS away from our table somewhere......  They were so good natured about it and my son still remember it as one of the funnest parts of his vacation!*


----------



## honeybear66

Wow I have just read all 34 pages and now have loads of exciting ideas for our cruise next year. Can't wait to read more


----------



## stefanie.cadell

Meskamooska said:


> Hi Stefanie,
> 
> I am glad to hear from an expert on these matters as it makes me feel better to get accurate info from someone truly in the know.  As a former CM, you can advise on this question as well... "How do crew members feel about small gifts, not instead of a tip (for the tipped positions) but in addition to?"  I have heard differing schools of thought expressed by folks who haven't been crewmembers themselves so I would like to get a real crew representative's opinion.
> 
> You and I are neighbors, by the way, as I am in San Antonio Heights (Upland), just spitting distance from Rancho.   And congrats on your upcoming wedding.
> 
> Take care, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!
> 
> Tisza



Hey neighbor! Thanks for the congrats!  It's coming soon! We'll  be on the Wonder for our honeymoon starting 10/30. In fact, we planned our wedding date around the cruise.. Clearly we've got our priorities straight! I'm in Upland all the time! How funny!!

Gifts can get a bit touchy. If I remember correctly they have to be under a certain dollar amount in order for the CM to be able to keep the gift. I think it's mostly for in case people want to give jewelery that's outrageously expensive or random stuff. If you want to give a small gift that you truly know your CM will love, then by all means go for it. Just please remember they'll have to hold on to it & later pack it to take back home. CM cabins are definitely NOT the same as your guestrooms on board. And 90% of CMs are not from USA so they are very limited on what they pack to come & go home. Even USAers are limited but at least we can stuff things into our carryons as it's only a few hours flight for us- not the 28 hours for others. If you're still not sure- ask the CM up front: "Hey Sarah! Thank-you so much for all you've done for us this week. We'd really like to thank you by giving you this _____________. Would that be ok with you?" They'll be able to honestly tell you if they can accept it first of all, and also whether or not it'd be smart to take it. Hope this helps!


----------



## mbb

OK...so here's what I've got so far, thanks to all of you

*UPDATED June 6/2011 And more!!!*

1) Deck 7 - quiet little spot....
....and stairs in the hallway up to BBB Deck 8

2) Bubba kegs are ok - just fill with the cups by the Deck 9 station, not directly into the BK...
....and Bubba Kegs are great to pack breakables in for the trip home!

3) Diversions is a lovely late afternoon, well, diversion

4) Photo mattes, can add a "Wonder" sticker, sticky note for photo orientation, ziplock bag with sharpies in all colours, or black, drop off first thing...
....One item per person from each stateroom is ok - 4 people in your stateroom, you can drop off 4 items

5) Same with pillowcases - prewash, markers, labeled, drop off early...
....One item per person from each stateroom is ok - 4 people in your stateroom, you can drop off 4 items

6) Lots of treats, yummies, phone cards, for our fabulous CMs and Youth Acitivities CMs....
....pre-packaged treats/snacks only, sadly, no homemade allowed onboard...
....Phone cards for Afirca, Europe, Australia, Carribbean - most are for North America/Mexico - please check before you buy
....cash gets put into pot for CM events, not for individuals
....no gifts for CMs unless you ask them - no room in their rooms, and they're not supposed to accept anyway

7) Fish extenders...too cute!!...
....gradysmommy on EBAY, 
....Stitches N' Bows on ETSY, 
....StitchesAPlenty on ETSY,
....ilvdisney2008 on ETSY

8) Shower/shave for DH at the locker room - he will so appreciate that. He wasn't really thrilled about the cruise room size shower situation

9) MAgnets ONLY for the doors, no tape, poster stick, zip, nada...
...personalization means less likely they will grow legs and leave your door

10)Clothespins!...
....for closing cutains on OV staterooms, hanging swimsuits in bathroom

11)Travel clock...
....something that lights up - the wheel clock doesn't illuminate at night
....IPOD Home docks are now on the Dream, and perhaps Magic and Wonder??

12)TV on bridge view or basketball court at night, muted, sign comes up, inside cabin gets lighter...
....no need to mute...
....Bridgecam has been observed as being changed to a starry night scene

13)Drink O' the day from the bar, not the waiter traveling around...fresher

14)Power bar...
....extension cord

15)No need to bring books or magazines/can borrow from the Cove...
....but if you do, please leave them for the CMs onboard

16)Mickey Bars are room service available! Woohoo!...
....Ask your Room Steward for fresh ice every day...
....Cookies can be warm, if you ask
....USD in small bills for tipping - room service food is included, a gratuity is always appreciated

17)Bring on a Box of wine in our carryon...
....Ask your Room Steward for a glass to keep in your room

18)Bring day bag/carryon with swimsuits and FE, etc...
....carry-ons stay with you until you check into your stateroom - there isn't anwhere else to store it while you wait to get into your stateroom, you must keep it with you

19)Small USD bills

20)Flashlight

21)Grungy undies, and toss 'em!! LOL!

22)Wine, beer, tequila, champagne tastings, mixology class
Sign up as soon as you are onboard. Guest Services will have the schedule for the week available, so you don't have to wait to see the Navigators. You pay at time of booking, get your tickets, and no worries about tastings being full.

23)"Tea" with Princesses, Alice...whatever it happens to be called that week.
Sign up with Guest Services on boarding.

24)Use the drink cups at the soft serve station for ice cream instead of the little icecream bowls. Chocolate sace is at the end of the station. Also makes great floats, add sauce, and perhaps, ask for a cherry from the bar for sundaes.

25)Shuffleboard!!
On Deck 4 - have fun!!

26)Food/Dining/Anything 
Just ask 
Don't want an appetizer? - ok. Would like to try 2 entrees? - just ask (but be prepared to be stuffed silly) Want steak and french fries every night? Ask. Missed your early seating because the kids (or you) were napping...just ask if you can do second seating...worst that can happen is the answer is no, and you have to "suffer" room service

27)Clear Shoe Hanger
Great for hanging on the inside/outside of the stateroom bathroom door, keeping toiletries neat, tidy and handy!

28)Collapsible laundry basket - great for just about anything, including laundry!

29)Address labels for luggage on debarkation night
Save the Disney luggage labels for scrapbooking, and use your own that you've pre-printed from home

30)Skip the elevator lines, and take the stairs!!
Burn some calories, and see the ship

31)Printed Voyage Maps...??
If available, you could ask the Captain to sign

32)Recipes are available on the CC website under downloads, or you can ask your server while onboard

33)Coffee on Last Morning
Order room service 10:30 or so the night before debarkation.
Comes in a thermal carafe, and will still be hot at 7am


I know I missed some great tips, but will reread for more!! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## CopaDave

mbb said:


> 25)Shuffleboard!!
> On Deck 4 - have fun!!



We had a blast...maybe because nobody knew the rules and I didn't want to break it to them.



> 26)Food/Dining/Anything
> Just ask
> Don't want an appetizer? - ok. Would like to try 2 entrees? - just ask (but be prepared to be stuffed silly) Want steak and french fries every night? Ask. Missed your early seating because the kids (or you) were napping...just ask if you can do second seating...worst that can happen is the answer is no, and you have to "suffer" room service



Or go up on top deck and eat at the walk-ups (Burgers and chicken strips were good)



> 29)Address labels for luggage on debarkation night
> Save the Disney luggage labels for scrapbooking, and use your own that you've pre-printed from home



Might not be a good idea.  I know in LA, they bunch the luggage by color tag that is on it.  If you don't have a colored tag, you may never see your luggage until the last group disembarks and gets to the last secured luggage area.

You can always get extras for scrapbooking from your cabin steward before you disembark.



> 30)Skip the elevator lines, and take the stairs!!
> Burn some calories, and see the ship



Usually much faster, too.


----------



## Cerberus9

IPod alarm clocks are on the Wonder. You need a degree in mathematics or mechanical engineering to set the alarm on one, though.


----------



## DisneyBasket

Cerberus9 said:


> IPod alarm clocks are on the Wonder. You need a degree in mathematics or mechanical engineering to set the alarm on one, though.



I *have* a degree in mathematics, and was still unable to set this bugger.  Thanks for my laugh for tonight.  Perhaps Disney should put laminated cards with instructions on how to set the darn things in a drawer in the bedside table!!


----------



## Chaoscz

WOW!!!! Great info. Keep'm coming!!!!


----------



## Susiesark

MBB...very good summary.  I think I had all that covered on the Wonder in April (except the grungy undies)  When we boarded, I went straight to Guest Services where I signed up for the Tea (good thing, tickets went fast!) and you can get your small bills there.  No need to carry a big wad of $1 and $5 on board with you. 
Absolute must haves now is the power strip, clear shoe organizer, and battery charger for camera (which I forgot!!) Missed the first 4 days in pictures. Lesson learned.
I got my big picture mat signed, 2 pillowcases (which DD shared at school today) and the 9" vinylmation that I purchased on board.  I don't think they keep track of how many items you drop off to be signed.


----------



## VKtravel

MBB, Thanks for this great summary!  I am going to be soooo prepared!  I can't wait!


----------



## IlliniAmy

CopaDave, you reminded me about the luggage tags - I had totally forgotten about those! I totally agree that you should use the tags they give you, but on every cruise I've been on, they've had extras of all the characters available by Guest Services on the last night. So, if your assigned character isn't your favorite just go get some of the one you prefer! (But DO NOT use any tags other than your assigned ones for your luggage or you might not find it!) I got extra Captain Mickey tags and put one on my suitcase after the cruise - makes me smile every time I see it!


----------



## mbb

Thanks CopaDave and IlliniAmy... I will change the tags one-I just can't figure out how to edit on my iPad

Hope the list helps


----------



## tikimimi

mbb said:


> OK...so here's what I've got so far, thanks to all of you
> 
> *UPDATED June 6/2011 And more!!!*



MBB - YOu can still use pre-printed stickers (like address labels) on your luggage tags, and it will save you time. You simply put the label on the back of the luggage tag DCL provides. That last night, you will be tired, but you will want to get everything you can out of your fabulous trip and having the label saves filling out those tags by hand. 

I would also suggest bringing cash (I might have missed this on your list) on Castaway Cay to mail any post cards you want to send from there. The post office only takes cash. We printed address labels for our post cards too - for the people to whom we wanted to send them. That way we didn't have to carry the address book and could buy the cards on board or use the ones in our stateroom. 

I always carry a small clear cosmetic bag (clear so you can see everything in it easily) filled with things that might come in handy. It doesn't take much room, and I saved someone's luggage once because I had duct tape. IN that little bag I carry the duct tape, a small sewing kit, highlighters (for the Navigators), post-it notes (to leave for family or friends or your steward if you need to request something), string, rubber bands, paper clips, and a pair of small scissors. The only thing we have ever had a steward even hesitate to bring us was a pair of scissors. 

On the subject of your steward - do not underestimate how helpful this person can be. We have always felt they would do whatever possible to make our trip more enjoyable. Whether a shirt needed pressing (a small charge) or needing some extra items or those scissors - our stewards have always tried to meet our requests. 

Another tip - we made "business cards" with our personal contact info. We knew before we left that there were people we had met on the DIS that we wanted to keep up with, so we figured we would meet others with whom we wanted to maintain contact. Having those little cards made is easier to trade information with our new friends. 

Our suitcases fit under our bed once we lifted it a little, and that left more room in the cabin. There is a small clothesline in the shower, but we found those Command hooks that are removable and leave no damage would also work to help string up a second one. If I had plenty of room in my suitcase (ha!) I'd take a folding drying rack for bathing suits and cover-ups. 

Rebook on board for extra discounts and OBCs.

Have a lovely time!


----------



## Doingitagain

This isn't a "secret", but a suggestion.  When on a DCL excursion, put your character sticker on a backpack or underneath something.  We came back from a great cruise in the Med, and all our photos had the stickers on them!


----------



## melmar136

tikimimi said:


> MBB - Another tip - we made "business cards" with our personal contact info. We knew before we left that there were people we had met on the DIS that we wanted to keep up with, so we figured we would meet others with whom we wanted to maintain contact. Having those little cards made is easier to trade information with our new friends.



You can make business cards and get them for free on vistaprint.com too!  In case you don't want to waste all of your printer ink!


----------



## Meskamooska

stefanie.cadell said:


> Hey neighbor! Thanks for the congrats!  It's coming soon! We'll  be on the Wonder for our honeymoon starting 10/30. In fact, we planned our wedding date around the cruise.. Clearly we've got our priorities straight! I'm in Upland all the time! How funny!!...



Hi Again,

Thanks for the info.  It is appreciated.  I think I will stick with cash for anyone who I want to reward in some tangible way.  That and perhaps a guest compliment if the action warrants it.  I know that when I worked at the park (Disneyland ages ago it seems  those were worth more than gold.  I am betting that they are similarly valued on the ship.  

Thanks again for your help.

Take care, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!

Tisza


----------



## PRCMickey

mbb thanks for the summary. It so great to read all the tips. We have been on one cruise but still didn't know about a lot of the tip, tricks, and secrets!! I can't wait until August!


----------



## poohj80

melmar136 said:


> You can make business cards and get them for free on vistaprint.com too!  In case you don't want to waste all of your printer ink!



You will pay shipping, but still overall usually less than buying the business card paper and ink yourself.


----------



## SueRS

melmar136 said:


> You can make business cards and get them for free on vistaprint.com too!  In case you don't want to waste all of your printer ink!



We added a pictures of us on the card, so that the name goes with the person.


----------



## rosiep

Crazy Question: How do you know who your steward is? How would you contact him if you needed to? 

My one and only cruise I never ever saw the person who cared for our room.


----------



## poohj80

rosiep said:


> Crazy Question: How do you know who your steward is? How would you contact him if you needed to?
> 
> My one and only cruise I never ever saw the person who cared for our room.



On every DCL we've done, the room steward introduced himself when we first entered the room.  On the Dream, he showed us how the lights and such worked with the key card.  I'll admit, we never saw him again until the last night, but if you need to find yours, you can ask any of the others who you may see in the hall if they can call the room attendent for cabin ####.


----------



## Susiesark

rosiep said:


> Crazy Question: How do you know who your steward is? How would you contact him if you needed to?
> 
> My one and only cruise I never ever saw the person who cared for our room.


We saw our steward multiple times a day.  By the end, I thought he was one of my kids.  When I told him I really like the H2O products, he always left me extras. 
I found out after we left the ship that the stewards are not paid a salary but rely ONLY on the tips they receive.


----------



## mickeyfan1

Rosie, if you use your wave phone, there is a direct line to housekeeping, and if I am correct, it will actually ring the steward, but call between 8 an 2 or after 6pnm.  They usually have a break from 2 to 6.   There is also a button on the regular phone next to the bed for housekeeping.  

Some of them are pretty tricky and seem to appear and work only when you are gone! You will see the person eventually because you will have to sign for your Castaway Club gift, you know the one that is waiting for you when you get to your room.


----------



## mfantasia

About the Tea with Alice (or whoever is hosting) you should get the tickets first thing after embarkation, in the customer service counter. But, if you don't have them, you can go to the place where they are having the event and ask the CM if you can get in, I saw two families doing that when we were last year and they both were accepted. Just after everyone with tickets passed, they let them go.


----------



## DL1957

Doingitagain said:


> This isn't a "secret", but a suggestion.  When on a DCL excursion, put your character sticker on a backpack or underneath something.  We came back from a great cruise in the Med, and all our photos had the stickers on them!



I wear my laynard and put the sticker inside it and don't even take off the back of the sticker.  You won't loose it and you wont have a # or Character in your photo.


----------



## mrsz06

mbb said:


> OK...so here's what I've got so far, thanks to all of you
> 
> 1) Deck 7 - quiet little spot
> 2) Bubba kegs are ok - just fill with the cups by the Deck 9 station, not directly into the BK
> 3) Diversions is a lovely late afternoon, well, diversion
> 4) Photo mattes, can add a "Wonder" sticker, sticky note for photo orientation, ziplock bag with sharpies in all colours, or black, drop off first thing
> 5) Same with pillowcases - prewash, markers, labeled, drop off early
> 6) Lots of treats, yummies, phone cards, for our fabulous CMs and Youth Acitivities CMs
> 7) Fish extenders...too cute!!
> 8) Shower/shave for DH at the locker room - he will so appreciate that. He wasn't really thrilled about the cruise room size shower situation
> 9) MAgnets ONLY for the doors, no tape, poster stick, zip, nada
> 10)Clothespins!
> 11)Travel clock
> 12)TV on bridge view or basketball court at night, muted, sign comes up, inside cabin gets lighter
> 13)Drink O' the day from the bar, not the waiter traveling around
> 14)Power bar
> 15)No need to bring books or magazines/can borrow from the Cove
> 16)Mickey Bars are room service available! Woohoo!
> 17)Bring on a Box of wine in our carryon
> 18)Bring day bag/carryon with swimsuits and FE, etc
> 19)Small USD bills
> 20)Flashlight
> 21)Grungy undies, and toss 'em!! LOL!
> 
> I know I missed some great tips, but will reread for more!! Thanks everyone!!



Do these tips apply to all the Disney Cruise Ships? For example when you say Deck 7 is a quite spot is that just for The Magic and Wonder or does that include the Dream as well? Same with Diversions and where ever it is you can find the shuffle boards??


----------



## Doingitagain

DL1957 said:


> I wear my laynard and put the sticker inside it and don't even take off the back of the sticker.  You won't loose it and you wont have a # or Character in your photo.



There's an idea, but knowing me I would probably forget to take off the lanyard and end up with it on all my photos!


----------



## mickeyfan1

mrsz06 said:


> Do these tips apply to all the Disney Cruise Ships? For example when you say Deck 7 is a quite spot is that just for The Magic and Wonder or does that include the Dream as well? Same with Diversions and where ever it is you can find the shuffle boards??




The "secret" veranda on deck seven is only on the Magic and Wonder.  Diversions is on the Wonder, it might have a different name on the MAgic.  I assume there is some sort of the same type lounge on the Dream, but I won't know till November.


----------



## mpicchioldi

Subbing.  Great tips! Thanks.


----------



## js

Regarding No. 13, get DOD from bar, not walking waiter, may I ask why?
I like to have a couple (OK, Few) drinks on vacaiton and cruise often but never knew I should go to bar instead.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Doingitagain

js said:


> Regarding No. 13, get DOD from bar, not walking waiter, may I ask why?
> I like to have a couple (OK, Few) drinks on vacaiton and cruise often but never knew I should go to bar instead.
> Thanks so much!



I think the ones on the waiters tray may have been made a while ago, and ice is melted and they aren't as fresh/cold.  Plus I think the bartenders like the interface with passengers, and might take more care making the individual drinks (it doesn't hurt that the bartender gets that tip vs the walking waiter).


----------



## Susiesark

My DS and DH would go to Diversions (on the Wonder) in the late afternoon and take a big plate full of those wings.  When you get them from room service, you get about a half dozen.


----------



## poohj80

js said:


> Regarding No. 13, get DOD from bar, not walking waiter, may I ask why?
> I like to have a couple (OK, Few) drinks on vacaiton and cruise often but never knew I should go to bar instead.
> Thanks so much!



When I read this tip before our first cruise, I thought maybe the drinks were stronger from the bar than the waiters (like when we get our mint juleps at the Derby), but they are poured from the same container of pre-mixed drinks.  We found the reason to be as stated above - less watered down and colder, fresher drinks.  If you watch the waiters they can be standing around for 30 minutes with the same drinks on their trays.


----------



## mollygirl13

Cerberus9 said:


> IPod alarm clocks are on the Wonder. You need a degree in mathematics or mechanical engineering to set the alarm on one, though.



I'm laughing here because our first night on the Dream I couldn't set that darm alarm for anything!!!  Not sure if it is the same one as the Wonder. 

My husband was making fun of me UNTIL he tried and failed. It never did get set.


----------



## tinkerbell0611

cruisecrasher said:


> Just read somewhere you can request WARM cookies from room service.
> IDK, cause I haven't tried yet, but wouldn't that rock?


We got warm chocolate chip cookies, warm oatmeal raisin cookies and ice cold milk.  YUMMY!!


----------



## ListenAndUWillHearMe

Subbing. Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## Bama4Disney

mollygirl13 said:


> I'm laughing here because our first night on the Dream I couldn't set that darm alarm for anything!!!  Not sure if it is the same one as the Wonder.
> 
> My husband was making fun of me UNTIL he tried and failed. It never did get set.




I couldn't do it either. Finally gave up and used my wife's Iphone and used the clock  and alarm on it.

I would probably still be there trying to figure it out.


----------



## KathyM2

Great tips everyone! Can't wait to try them out in August!


----------



## Donathius

Subbing


----------



## tchrrx

All DD11 could talk about was how she was going to order a Mickey bar at midnight one night just b/c she could.  During the 5-night cruise we ordered room service.....never!  We never even wanted additional food.  We enjoyed the soft serve ice cream, but never went to any of the buffets.  Oh well...maybe next time!


----------



## poohj80

tchrrx said:


> All DD11 could talk about was how she was going to order a Mickey bar at midnight one night just b/c she could.  During the 5-night cruise we ordered room service.....never!  We never even wanted additional food.  We enjoyed the soft serve ice cream, but never went to any of the buffets.  Oh well...maybe next time!



We had the same problem...either too full of too tired.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Doingitagain said:


> This isn't a "secret", but a suggestion.  When on a DCL excursion, put your character sticker on a backpack or underneath something.  We came back from a great cruise in the Med, and all our photos had the stickers on them!



Hate to ask a dumb question, but what is the "character sticker" for?


----------



## sssteele

We use our travel alarm, but I always have a back-up wake-up call.  Just like you can do at the resorts.


----------



## FrogLady23

RweTHEREyet said:


> Hate to ask a dumb question, but what is the "character sticker" for?



The stickers are given out to excursion groups so that when multiple groups are leaving at the same time, you and they have a better chance of ending up in the right place.....  All of the mickeys go here, all of the minnies go there, etc.....

They tell you to put them on your shirt so that everybody can stick together, hence how they end up in all of your excursion photos


----------



## juliebug1997

How can you be too full for the oatmeal raisin cookies from room service?


----------



## caro

About to order Hidden Mickey's go to sea from Amazon but I can' t tell when it was published. Wanted to make sure it includes the Dream before I order it.  Does anybody know?


----------



## ketwinn

caro said:


> About to order Hidden Mickey's go to sea from Amazon but I can' t tell when it was published. Wanted to make sure it includes the Dream before I order it.  Does anybody know?



This book does not include the Dream, but if you go to hiddenmickeyguide.com they are listed there. Good luck!


----------



## tikimimi

caro said:


> About to order Hidden Mickey's go to sea from Amazon but I can' t tell when it was published. Wanted to make sure it includes the Dream before I order it.  Does anybody know?


Amazon has the publishing date on it as 2009, so that is the one I own, and no - it doesn't have Dream in it.


----------



## HotMama

I love this thread.    Keep 'em coming.  Our first Disney cruise is in one year & we can't wait to experience some of these tips & secrets!


----------



## candeeapril

Does anyone have the newest edition of Passporter for Cruises?  Does it include Dream?  TIA


----------



## lucyem

candeeapril said:


> Does anyone have the newest edition of Passporter for Cruises?  Does it include Dream?  TIA



They newest is due to be published soon and it does have the Dream.  If you pre order a copy at their website you can get pdf copies of some of the chapters.


----------



## candeeapril

thanks


----------



## mikki.young

All the chapters are now available on the new passporter pdf.


----------



## siburdue

ketwinn said:


> This book does not include the Dream, but if you go to hiddenmickeyguide.com they are listed there. Good luck!



I went to this website, but couldn't figure out how to find anything on there, can you please explain how to locate the section that shows the hidden mickeys on the Dream?  Thank you.


----------



## ketwinn

siburdue said:


> I went to this website, but couldn't figure out how to find anything on there, can you please explain how to locate the section that shows the hidden mickeys on the Dream?  Thank you.




WOW they took all the hidden Mickeys out. Not even two weeks ago there was a whole list there. I'm so sorry


----------



## bonrea

jlawall said:


> My best secret is to join your cruise meet thread and make friends on the cruise............we are still chatting daily from a trip back in 2005.........great thread............keep those tips coming............



Great idea.  How dows one find their cruise meet thread?
We are going on the Wonder on Tuesday (June 28th) and would love to meet up with you guys!


----------



## siburdue

bonrea said:


> Great idea.  How dows one find their cruise meet thread?
> We are going on the Wonder on Tuesday (June 28th) and would love to meet up with you guys!



It is easy to ind your cruise meet, just go to the Disney Cruise Line Forum, then pick Disney Cruise meets, then pick Find your 2011 Wonder Cruise LINK here, and finally, pick June 28 and there you have it. I have really enjoyed hooking up with my group (not until August 16), and signed up for the FE exchange, etc. It sure does increase my excitement to know that I will meet up with people from the boards when we get on the ship   Don't put it off any longer, go check out your cruise meet thread NOW


----------



## ketwinn

siburdue said:


> I went to this website, but couldn't figure out how to find anything on there, can you please explain how to locate the section that shows the hidden mickeys on the Dream?  Thank you.



I found the correct link.  Here you go:
http://www.hiddenmickeysguide.com/catalog.php?id=156]


----------



## siburdue

ketwinn said:


> I found the correct link.  Here you go:
> http://www.hiddenmickeysguide.com/catalog.php?id=156]



Thank you so much, it worked this time!


----------



## caro

We are sailing on the Dream in July and have the 2nd dinner seating.  DD is 6 and I am not sure if this is going to lead to nightly dinner meltdowns.  So I have a few questions...
1. Has anybody done the late seating with children around this age who are used to eating much earlier? How did it go? 
2.Is it more realistic to eat in Cabanas or a grab a quick service dinner and eat by the pools?
3. We did put in a request for the earlier dinner seating but are still on the wait list.  Is there any chance we may get the earlier seating? Disney won't say yes or no so I was wondering if these requests ever actually happen.  I assume most people with young children want the earlier seating.


----------



## caro

By the way.... Thanks to everybody who has been so helpful on this board.  This is our first cruise and I would have been lost without all of this amazing info!


----------



## redman822

caro said:


> 3. We did put in a request for the earlier dinner seating but are still on the wait list.  Is there any chance we may get the earlier seating? Disney won't say yes or no so I was wondering if these requests ever actually happen.  I assume most people with young children want the earlier seating.



We were on the March 27 cruise and up until the last week when I checked, we were still on the late seating, with a waitlist for early.

When we checked in at the terminal, before I could even ask, the cast member said, "OK, we have you set for the early seating for dinner - starting the first night in Enchanted Garden."

So do not lose hope - it can happen, also do not be afraid of asking at boarding (or at guest services after boarding)....I heard of people changing there after debarkation when openings happened during check-in.


----------



## CDX4

caro said:


> We are sailing on the Dream in July and have the 2nd dinner seating.  DD is 6 and I am not sure if this is going to lead to nightly dinner meltdowns.  So I have a few questions...
> 1. Has anybody done the late seating with children around this age who are used to eating much earlier? How did it go?
> 2.Is it more realistic to eat in Cabanas or a grab a quick service dinner and eat by the pools?
> 3. We did put in a request for the earlier dinner seating but are still on the wait list.  Is there any chance we may get the earlier seating? Disney won't say yes or no so I was wondering if these requests ever actually happen.  I assume most people with young children want the earlier seating.



We just returned from a 5 night DD on the Dream.  We too have a 6 yr old DD and had the late seating.  We came in from our day's activities around 4 each day and had room service snack and rest time until the 6:15 show.  We only had 1 meltdown night which unfortunately turned out to be on pirate night (the one night I really wanted to stay out dancing!).  I guess 1 night out of 5 isn't so bad.  If only I could have gotten DD to take a nap!  She's just not a napper!  Good luck!


----------



## tchrrx

I guess I didn't pay attention to the fact that the restaurants served lunch.  We just ate at Cabana's every day.  I loved it, but wish I would've tried a sit-down lunch at least once.  Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## poohj80

caro said:


> We are sailing on the Dream in July and have the 2nd dinner seating.  DD is 6 and I am not sure if this is going to lead to nightly dinner meltdowns.  So I have a few questions...
> 1. Has anybody done the late seating with children around this age who are used to eating much earlier? How did it go?
> 2.Is it more realistic to eat in Cabanas or a grab a quick service dinner and eat by the pools?
> 3. We did put in a request for the earlier dinner seating but are still on the wait list.  Is there any chance we may get the earlier seating? Disney won't say yes or no so I was wondering if these requests ever actually happen.  I assume most people with young children want the earlier seating.



1.  We cruised last month with 5 yr old and late seating.  Even though she doesn't nap at home, she still needs naps on all Disney related trips as we wear her out pretty well.   This also helps her stay awake for the late seating.

2.  The restuarants themselves are part of the appeal so I would suggest taking them at least once to see them.  I would recommend telling your server you are concerned your child may not sit still well so would like to have your meal brought out quickly.  We didn't do this at first and every meal took 2 hours.  When we asked, we were done in 45 minutes (and did not feel rushed).


----------



## toy

I love the towel animals probably more than the kids. I couldn't wait to see what was waiting for me. I asked our steward about how they learn to make them and he brought me copies of the instructions.


----------



## IlliniAmy

Re: early vs. late dining, definitely do not give up hope. I cruised a few years ago with three girlfriends and they assigned us to early dining! Having been on the ship before, we decided to just request reassignment when we boarded the ship, which we did and it was immediately granted. Short story long: people will switch even after they board the ship so even if you make the request and they tell you they can't, keep checking! You never know if someone will board later and want your late dining spot!


----------



## tchrrx

toy said:


> I love the towel animals probably more than the kids. I couldn't wait to see what was waiting for me. I asked our steward about how they learn to make them and he brought me copies of the instructions.



There was a towel animal class offered during our cruise.  Check your navigators if you are interested in this.


----------



## Carrol

tchrrx said:


> There was a towel animal class offered during our cruise.  Check your navigators if you are interested in this.



There's also a book you can buy.  It was on the Alaska cruise.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

Thanks for all the great tips everyone

Quick Question: I am going on the Mexican Riviera in Nov and this will be my first cruise ... Do they still give you the menus to keep as souviners if you ask for them?


----------



## girl_barrie

GREAT thread! I JUST read it all!!
We made friends with several of the CM's (still in touch on FB!!!) and they LOVED the yummy treats that we brought as additions to the monetary tips! We filled up one entire suitcase with goodies to give out. Individually wrapped bags of m&m's, kit kats, twizzlers and Reese's were really appreciated, but even more so were the salty snacks!! The huge hits of the goodies were the cheez-its, potato chips and the pretzels!!!! Apparently, the CM's have to pay the same outrageous amounts for snacks that the cruisers do. 
Be sure to fill out comment cards with the names and positions of your CM's that made a difference - it counts for them - seriously! We also brought a small selection of truly international calling cards in $5 and $10 denominations for those who really went above & beyond.
We're actually taking requests from our CM friends on things to bring onboard when we go on our next cruise! And bonus is that the suitcase ends up empty for souvin"ears"!


----------



## poohj80

girl_barrie said:


> GREAT thread! I JUST read it all!!
> We made friends with several of the CM's (still in touch on FB!!!) and they LOVED the yummy treats that we brought as additions to the monetary tips! We filled up one entire suitcase with goodies to give out. Individually wrapped bags of m&m's, kit kats, twizzlers and Reese's were really appreciated, but even more so were the salty snacks!! The huge hits of the goodies were the cheez-its, potato chips and the pretzels!!!! Apparently, the CM's have to pay the same outrageous amounts for snacks that the cruisers do.
> Be sure to fill out comment cards with the names and positions of your CM's that made a difference - it counts for them - seriously! We also brought a small selection of truly international calling cards in $5 and $10 denominations for those who really went above & beyond.
> We're actually taking requests from our CM friends on things to bring onboard when we go on our next cruise! And bonus is that the suitcase ends up empty for souvin"ears"!



Thanks for the tips on the salty snacks!  Please share what other requests yoru CM friends have as we are always looking for better surprises!


----------



## caro

redman822 said:


> We were on the March 27 cruise and up until the last week when I checked, we were still on the late seating, with a waitlist for early.
> 
> When we checked in at the terminal, before I could even ask, the cast member said, "OK, we have you set for the early seating for dinner - starting the first night in Enchanted Garden."
> 
> So do not lose hope - it can happen, also do not be afraid of asking at boarding (or at guest services after boarding)....I heard of people changing there after debarkation when openings happened during check-in.




Thanks for the hope! We just got the confirmation that we were changed to the main seating!


----------



## redman822

Caro -- Great news....Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Mainstreetqueen

Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## disneycruisegal

IlliniAmy said:


> I seem to recall that you used to be able to get a voyage map that had all the ports marked for your cruise; people would have the Captain sign it. This was a few years ago so I don't know if you can still get it, but we will be on the 7/20 Med sailing on the Magic for our honeymoon so I definitely plan to try it - would make a great souvenir.
> 
> And this isn't so much a secret tip, but when my girlfriends and I cruise we always make ourselves take the stairs wherever we go - no elevators! Saves you waiting for them, for starters, which can take forever at busy times (dinner, disembarking in the ports). Plus, you burn off a few extra calories!
> 
> Thanks to those who contributed to the passport discussions. I would *love* to have stamps for each country we stop at, but I am really nervous about separating from the only thing that will let me back into the US!  Does anyone who's been to the Med know if there is anywhere you can get it stamped when you get off the ship?



We did the Med cruise two years ago, you're in for a real treat!  We flew from Boston to Munich, Germany then to Barcelona Spain.  The only place where our pass ports were stamped was Munich, coming and going.  Have a great trip.


----------



## seajay8783

Just read every post, I'm definitely subscribing!!


----------



## dustermom02

disneycruisegal said:


> We did the Med cruise two years ago, you're in for a real treat!  We flew from Boston to Munich, Germany then to Barcelona Spain.  The only place where our pass ports were stamped was Munich, coming and going.  Have a great trip.



We did the Med last year - you have to carry your passport into every terminal and ask for the stamp yourself- we had a few lines in places- but it is so worth it!  I would always have all the passports open to the right place and place them out so they could just stamp away - they always seemed VERY rushed- so be patient.  Sometimes they told us we didn't need the stamp but we were insistent and told them we WANTED the stamp.  Also - if you're going to do this I recommend that you always check the passports to make sure there was enough ink before you walk away - on one passport we only got a corner from Tunisia - it doesn't even have country unfortunately.


----------



## buddywesley

We just got back from 7 day Alaska and even though it was my 5th cruise I learned a few new things. 
1) If your child loses a tooth, they have a button that says "I lost a tooth" with the chesire cat missing a tooth on it (yes they have a button for EVERYTHING apparently! ) so make sure to tell your room steward as they will put it on their pillow and put chocolate coins under it!  voila...just like the tooth fairy came!

2) they have printed "newspapers" with the latest daily news that you can pick up a copy of daily- I saw them at Diversions and the Cove but maybe they are at more locations 

3) You can actually order the chocolate souffles from your head server (if you are really nice to them ) in the main dinning rooms- actually we were sitting next to people who had been on 15 disney cruises and they ordered other than what was offered on our menu several times.


----------



## heatherwillmom

buddywesley said:


> We just got back from 7 day Alaska and even though it was my 5th cruise I learned a few new things.
> 1) If your child loses a tooth, they have a button that says "I lost a tooth" with the chesire cat missing a tooth on it (yes they have a button for EVERYTHING apparently! ) so make sure to tell your room steward as they will put it on their pillow and put chocolate coins under it!  voila...just like the tooth fairy came!
> 
> 2) they have printed "newspapers" with the latest daily news that you can pick up a copy of daily- I saw them at Diversions and the Cove but maybe they are at more locations
> 
> 3) You can actually order the chocolate souffles from your head server (if you are really nice to them ) in the main dinning rooms- actually we were sitting next to people who had been on 15 disney cruises and they ordered other than what was offered on our menu several times.





I have to ask. How wa the Alaskan cruise? I haven't talked to anyone who has done it yet?


----------



## jmkdparks

subscribbing


----------



## pooksma

Wow so many tips! Thanks and I will keep reading


----------



## mbb

pooksma said:


> Wow so many tips! Thanks and I will keep reading



pooksma,
Are you folks thinking of cruising??

Come with us!!


----------



## buddywesley

heatherwillmom said:


> I have to ask. How wa the Alaskan cruise? I haven't talked to anyone who has done it yet?



It was AMAZING  Scenery you dont normally get to see and my kids would have been bored to death doing it with any other cruiseline. They thought it was beautiful too but my DS (8) would only want to look for about 10 minutes and we'd still look for another 25  My DD (4) just wanted to look for Princesses and Minnie and play in the club. Best Vacation EVER... (and this was our 5th DCL cruise)


----------



## ibouncetoo

heatherwillmom said:


> I have to ask. How wa the Alaskan cruise? I haven't talked to anyone who has done it yet?


 


buddywesley said:


> It was AMAZING  Scenery you dont normally get to see and my kids would have been bored to death doing it with any other cruiseline. They thought it was beautiful too but my DS (8) would only want to look for about 10 minutes and we'd still look for another 25  My DD (4) just wanted to look for Princesses and Minnie and play in the club. Best Vacation EVER... (and this was our 5th DCL cruise)


 
Agreed, FABULOUS,  BREATHTAKING, and an all-around good time with Mickey and all my DIS pals! 

.


----------



## StacieinAtlanta

subscribing


----------



## markuehl

the last i heard my sil was on the dream 7-21-2011 was two per stateroom.


----------



## DizDays

Subscribing.  Great thread.  Excellent information!!  THANKS to all who have posted.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hollywood Glitter said:


> Thanks for all the great tips everyone
> 
> Quick Question: I am going on the Mexican Riviera in Nov and this will be my first cruise ... Do they still give you the menus to keep as souviners if you ask for them?



I have just come back from our first cruise and asked this, was told no, they have to count them at the end of each day to make sure have same amount back


----------



## lindylou2_2002

eeyorefanuk said:


> I have just come back from our first cruise and asked this, was told no, they have to count them at the end of each day to make sure have same amount back



We were on the cruise before you and my friend got  menu every day so i guess its down to the individual servers


----------



## Engteach

Subscribing.  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

lindylou2_2002 said:


> We were on the cruise before you and my friend got  menu every day so i guess its down to the individual servers



Oh that is sad, I really wanted them for my scrap book


----------



## tikimimi

Hollywood Glitter said:


> Thanks for all the great tips everyone
> 
> Quick Question: I am going on the Mexican Riviera in Nov and this will be my first cruise ... Do they still give you the menus to keep as souviners if you ask for them?





eeyorefanuk said:


> I have just come back from our first cruise and asked this, was told no, they have to count them at the end of each day to make sure have same amount back





lindylou2_2002 said:


> We were on the cruise before you and my friend got  menu every day so i guess its down to the individual servers





eeyorefanuk said:


> Oh that is sad, I really wanted them for my scrap book



Definitely depends on your server. I can go pull four off a shelf right now.


----------



## Sillyputty31

Thanks for all the great tips.  Only 92 more days till our familys first Disney cruise.


----------



## grammaof5

This is a great thread!  Subscribbing, now that I know what that means!


----------



## amyabella

Thanks for all the great info.  Going on our first Disney cruise in November


----------



## SEVP

Where can I find this passporter book?  Not on Disney site, that i can find, anyway . . . 

Thx
S


----------



## stefanie.cadell

My fiance got our copy off of Amazon


----------



## Minnie Monellen

I ordered it from Barnes & Noble.  Make sure you get the Ninth Edition.


----------



## Disfamily0405

you can get the passporter at their site. It is passporter . com  in the store tab. when you order you also get a digital copy so you can start reading right after you purchase it and are waiting on the hard copy.


----------



## SEVP

Thx.!!!


----------



## juliebug1997

Disfamily0405 said:


> you can get the passporter at their site. It is passporter . com  in the store tab. when you order you also get a digital copy so you can start reading right after you purchase it and are waiting on the hard copy.



I had already read the digital copy.  Twice.  Before the hard back came.


----------



## kimsuenew

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!



Awesome tip!  Thank you!


----------



## kimsuenew

dipdotdarlin' said:


> You can also take a matte for a frame to guest services. We did on the first night and they returned it to our stateroom on the last night signed by all the characters on the ship. I bought an 11"x14" matte with an 8"x10" opening. I put a picture of me with Mickey & Minnie in it. It looks so nice with all the signatures around the picture and then framed.



Great Idea!


----------



## KipperBun

Subscribed. Great thread guys!


----------



## spunky1968

misseulalie said:


> This has been posted before, but what fun things can you do that DCL doesn't tell you about?  We are going to be on the ship for 25 Days and want to utilize all the little "secrets" DCL doesn't tell you about.. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 1.  Pillow cases with signatures
> 2.  Ordering cookies and milk from room service before bed.
> 
> What else????



wow!  didnt know that......what else?


----------



## Wests4Disney

Stitchnut said:


> Thanks for all the terrific tips and secrets here
> 
> Someone ( and I'm sorry that I don't remember their name) did something a little different with character autographs.  They bought the Vinylmation Mickeys (Create your own) and had them signed at Guest Services.  They were really cool, but a more expensive thing to do.  There is a black Mickey and they were going to have it signed in metallic marker.  Just something a little different.  And I checked online, and they can be order from WDW merchandise website.




We did this for my teenage son, he is having his friends sign a create a Mickey vinylmation. He collects vinylmation, and thought it would be cool for his friends and counselors to sign and have a momento from the trip.


----------



## Susiesark

Wests4Disney said:


> We did this for my teenage son, he is having his friends sign a create a Mickey vinylmation. He collects vinylmation, and thought it would be cool for his friends and counselors to sign and have a momento from the trip.


They sell the large Vinylmation on the ship.  I was excited to see the white one, which was sold out in the Disney Stores, so I bought it to be autographed.  It came back signed only in red.  I called guest service because it wasn't what I requested.  They had it replaced with another white one, all signed in different colors.


----------



## LilTish

Susiesark said:


> They sell the large Vinylmation on the ship.  I was excited to see the white one, which was sold out in the Disney Stores, so I bought it to be autographed.  It came back signed only in red.  I called guest service because it wasn't what I requested.  They had it replaced with another white one, all signed in different colors.



Do they sell the blank vinylmation's on the Magic?  If so, how much?  I was gonna order one from eBay but I never made it there in time.  We leave on Thursday for our cruise this Saturday and I would love to have one.  Thanks


----------



## Sleepyluke

It may be here and I am jsut blind, but we have learned to always pack an extra duffle bag in our luggage for the return trip home.  Get a tough duffle bag and you can stuff a good bit of clothes in there and reserve your actual suitcases for strange shaped purchases that we always seem to be able to find.  

Another travel tip I have been shown over the years jsut for flying purposes is to use small zip ties for your zippers.  Don't snug them down all the way tight, but you basically lock the zippers together, and if TSA goes into them, you know because it is broken and if you leave loose, when you get where you are going, jsut take a pen or something and put in where you left it loose, twist a couple times and you are in.  Much cheaper than the actual locks that don't prevent anything other than the zip tie can anyway.


----------



## Wests4Disney

I place about 4-5 extra sheet protectors in my cruise binder. We use these to place our navigator w/highlights, notes from staff, certificates, and confetti and streamers  from the different shows. My daughter likes to collect different things from the shows, and it is fun to add to scrapbooks.


----------



## valbob89

The cruise specific pins we purchase usually end of with the other "treasures" we bring home, along with the memory pictures we purchase.  I picked up inexpensive frames and mats from Michael's and made some of my favorite decorations.  I have them hanging in my hall and everytime I walk by them I remember our wonderful trip and think about our next cruise.


----------



## ladybug23

Sleepyluke said:


> It may be here and I am jsut blind, but we have learned to always pack an extra duffle bag in our luggage for the return trip home.  Get a tough duffle bag and you can stuff a good bit of clothes in there and reserve your actual suitcases for strange shaped purchases that we always seem to be able to find.
> 
> Another travel tip I have been shown over the years jsut for flying purposes is to use small zip ties for your zippers.  Don't snug them down all the way tight, but you basically lock the zippers together, and if TSA goes into them, you know because it is broken and if you leave loose, when you get where you are going, jsut take a pen or something and put in where you left it loose, twist a couple times and you are in.  Much cheaper than the actual locks that don't prevent anything other than the zip tie can anyway.



If TSA goes through your bag, they have to leave a note inside stating that they went through your bag.  I have the locks for my luggage and have found that note inside on occasion.  The zip ties are definitely a cheaper alternative and the combination won't get messed up if the lock gets knocked the wrong way (yes, I have had that happen - but it was a blast trying to figure out my new 3 digit code!)


I always pack some extra ziploc bags.  They come in very handy for packing just about anything that you would want to keep contained.  They also come in handy for keeping food sealed - or packing small snacks for land excursions.


----------



## ldietiker

valbob89 said:


> The cruise specific pins we purchase usually end of with the other "treasures" we bring home, along with the memory pictures we purchase.  I picked up inexpensive frames and mats from Michael's and made some of my favorite decorations.  I have them hanging in my hall and everytime I walk by them I remember our wonderful trip and think about our next cruise.



I love this idea!  Thank you!


----------



## purceller

SEVP said:


> Where can I find this passporter book?  Not on Disney site, that i can find, anyway . . .
> 
> Thx
> S



You can order here: passporter.com/dcl/guidebook.asp

If you order directly from this site (rather than a third party site) you can download a .pdf version to read right away...AND...have access to an online copy to browse from anywhere at anytime. Cool eh 

Also, if you are a member of their discussion board community, you get a nice discount on the book.

Hope that all helps
Eric


----------



## purceller

candeeapril said:


> Does anyone have the newest edition of Passporter for Cruises?  Does it include Dream?  TIA



Better late than never I suppose. I can confirm that the Passporter have both Dream and Fantasy content, and quite detailed content at that. I am looking at the .pdf copy now, waiting for my hard copy to arrive in the mail. I've already red the .pdf copy, highly recommended, especially for first time cruisers like myself. So much to learn it appears for a first tme cruiser, if one wishes to get the most out of it. I keep telling folks they could have a night school class at your local community college for DCL 

Eric


----------



## purceller

melmar136 said:


> You can make business cards and get them for free on vistaprint.com too!  In case you don't want to waste all of your printer ink!



Thanks for that excellent tip re the free keep in touch / contact / business cards 

What did you put on yours? Just family name and contact phone number or what?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## purceller

Susiesark said:


> We saw our steward multiple times a day.  By the end, I thought he was one of my kids.  When I told him I really like the H2O products, he always left me extras.
> I found out after we left the ship that the stewards are not paid a salary but rely ONLY on the tips they receive.



You have got to be kidding? They don't get paid a salary? I simply can't believe that to be true? Wow!!!


----------



## kcashner

purceller said:


> You have got to be kidding? They don't get paid a salary? I simply can't believe that to be true? Wow!!!



Hmmm....my understanding is that they do get a rather tiny salary from DCL (we were told $50 per month).  In addition, they get transportation home at the end of their contract and back to the ship to begin the next contract.  One CM made a point of telling me that he got transportation "all the way home to my door" as opposed to a flight to the nearest city.  Obviously they get all their costumes (work clothes) provided along with laundry of those clothes, room and board, and health insurance.  Yes, the vast majority of their income is from tips.  As one server (who has a Ph.D.) told me, he can make 4-5 times as much on the ship as he can "at home."

CMs who are in non-tipped positions do get a decent salary.  I'm aware of one situation where a CM requested to move from a salaried position (one of the guys who paints the ship while in port and does repairs) to a room host position because he'd get more in tips than in salary.


----------



## Disney Dreams

purceller said:


> You have got to be kidding? They don't get paid a salary? I simply can't believe that to be true? Wow!!!



From what we were told by our Head Server, this is correct for the serving teams.  I think it is also true for the room stewards (although not sure on them).  

This is why when there are discussions on this board about not tipping, we think it's very harsh.  These cast members work SO hard, are away from family, have to pay for phone calls home, and do their part to make our vacations wonderful and incredible.  And they do it all for the tips.  Only.

- Dreams


----------



## purceller

sunkisser said:


> I got these for our upcoming cruise in August and am delighted. It has a character (I chose Pluto, Belle, Ariel and Minnie) the name of the ship (Magic) above and the dates of the cruise underneath as well as the child's name, all embroidered



Thanks for the great idea, will order for sure.

Eric


----------



## purceller

Disney Dreams said:


> From what we were told by our Head Server, this is correct for the serving teams.  I think it is also true for the room stewards (although not sure on them).
> 
> This is why when there are discussions on this board about not tipping, we think it's very harsh.  These cast members work SO hard, are away from family, have to pay for phone calls home, and do their part to make our vacations wonderful and incredible.  And they do it all for the tips.  Only.
> 
> - Dreams



Given this information, why on earth would folks be discussing not tipping? To make a point to DCL and have them change their policy? If so, not tipping is not the right way to make a stand, in my opinion. Having heard this, I'd be more inclined to treat the CM's extra well, not hold back the tips they work hard for.

Thanks to all for everything that is posted here. If I enjoy my first cruise as much as I am enjoying planning for it, we'll have a blast 

Cheers
Eric


----------



## Clochette nordique

purceller said:


> Given this information, why on earth would folks be discussing not tipping? To make a point to DCL and have them change their policy? If so, not tipping is not the right way to make a stand, in my opinion. Having heard this, I'd be more inclined to treat the CM's extra well, not hold back the tips they work hard for.



????????????

We cruised on the Dream for the first time in May 2011.  I'm booked for a Bday cruise on the Wonder in Feb 2012 and again for family fun on (hopefully) the Fantasy in Dec 2012 to be reported in November 2013.

Since we have a child with lots of special needs, I read everything I could about cruising on this board for the last 2,5 years.  And it's the first time I read about CMs not having a salary.  Why is this info not out from DCL?  I ALWAYS THOUGHT, (Maybe being Canadian makes a cultural difference, here) that like at home, they receive a decent-enough-salary-to-be-completed-by-the-tips.  No?  We did, leave the "suggested" tip on our cruise.  But I think the servers worked for more than that!  We also brought fruits for our steward every day since I read before the trip that they don't really have access to it.  But no salary?

Well, why don't DCL just charge more to include staff salaries, then?

Would any complain with DCL help?  Or is it just a word to spread so people would know?  But how many cruisers read this blog?  In May, there was only 14 rooms in our Thread Meet.  Not a lot compared to the guests that filled the Dream...  So, how would the rest of the 4000ish people on the boat know?

Sorry, it's just too much for my "innocence" of the things of the world, I guess...

Anyway, Poussière de fée!


----------



## Susiesark

Disney Dreams said:


> From what we were told by our Head Server, this is correct for the serving teams.  I think it is also true for the room stewards (although not sure on them).
> 
> This is why when there are discussions on this board about not tipping, we think it's very harsh.  These cast members work SO hard, are away from family, have to pay for phone calls home, and do their part to make our vacations wonderful and incredible.  And they do it all for the tips.  Only.
> 
> - Dreams


I found out this information, after we disembarked, from the parent of a CM.  I also learned that DCL takes very seriously, the comments and ratings on the comment card. If your server (wait staff/steward) gets anything less than an excellent, it is not taken lightly. 
These CMs work very hard, 7 days a week, LONG hours, for months on end.  I was reluctant to leave the suggested tip, because my vacation cost so much to begin with, but now I know to reward them for their service.  My steward was awesome, and he got extra treats from us.


----------



## sssteele

valbob89 said:


> The cruise specific pins we purchase usually end of with the other "treasures" we bring home, along with the memory pictures we purchase.  I picked up inexpensive frames and mats from Michael's and made some of my favorite decorations.  I have them hanging in my hall and everytime I walk by them I remember our wonderful trip and think about our next cruise.



Wow!  These are great, but can't imagine  what they would look like if I tried something similar.  You did a beautiful job.


----------



## miss missy

great thread!! thx


----------



## Queen of Oakville

kcashner said:


> Hmmm....my understanding is that they do get a rather tiny salary from DCL (we were told $50 per month).  In addition, they get transportation home at the end of their contract and back to the ship to begin the next contract.  One CM made a point of telling me that he got transportation "all the way home to my door" as opposed to a flight to the nearest city.  Obviously they get all their costumes (work clothes) provided along with laundry of those clothes, room and board, and health insurance.  Yes, the vast majority of their income is from tips.  As one server (who has a Ph.D.) told me, he can make 4-5 times as much on the ship as he can "at home."
> 
> CMs who are in non-tipped positions do get a decent salary.  I'm aware of one situation where a CM requested to move from a salaried position (one of the guys who paints the ship while in port and does repairs) to a room host position because he'd get more in tips than in salary.




This is all off-topic on this thread ... but on our last RCCL cruise, I noticed several front-line workers wearing  braces (in fact,  a large majority).  I'm guessing "Dental" is now being offer too as a perk to keep good employees.


----------



## valbob89

sssteele said:


> Wow!  These are great, but can't imagine  what they would look like if I tried something similar.  You did a beautiful job.



Thanks - wish they looked good because I have talent but that is not the case.  The one with the ship I bought onboard, it came with the matting.  I picked up a frame at Michael's that had the glass in it.  I just stuck the pins around the picture on the matt that came with it and stuck it in the frame.  The one with our picture, one of the waiters took it with our camera so we didn't even have to buy it.  I cut the cruise info off one of the many bulletins they give out on the ship.  The matt came with the frame, again from Michael's.  Stuck the gift with purchase pins on the matt.  No talent.


----------



## sssteele

valbob89 said:


> Thanks - wish they looked good because I have talent but that is not the case.  The one with the ship I bought onboard, it came with the matting.  I picked up a frame at Michael's that had the glass in it.  I just stuck the pins around the picture on the matt that came with it and stuck it in the frame.  The one with our picture, one of the waiters took it with our camera so we didn't even have to buy it.  I cut the cruise info off one of the many bulletins they give out on the ship.  The matt came with the frame, again from Michael's.  Stuck the gift with purchase pins on the matt.  No talent.



Very clever.  Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## wishuponastarforever

Clochette nordique said:


> ????????????
> 
> We cruised on the Dream for the first time in May 2011.  I'm booked for a Bday cruise on the Wonder in Feb 2012 and again for family fun on (hopefully) the Fantasy in Dec 2012 to be reported in November 2013.
> 
> Since we have a child with lots of special needs, I read everything I could about cruising on this board for the last 2,5 years.  And it's the first time I read about CMs not having a salary.  Why is this info not out from DCL?  I ALWAYS THOUGHT, (Maybe being Canadian makes a cultural difference, here) that like at home, they receive a decent-enough-salary-to-be-completed-by-the-tips.  No?  We did, leave the "suggested" tip on our cruise.  But I think the servers worked for more than that!  We also brought fruits for our steward every day since I read before the trip that they don't really have access to it.  But no salary?
> 
> Well, why don't DCL just charge more to include staff salaries, then?
> 
> Would any complain with DCL help?  Or is it just a word to spread so people would know?  But how many cruisers read this blog?  In May, there was only 14 rooms in our Thread Meet.  Not a lot compared to the guests that filled the Dream...  So, how would the rest of the 4000ish people on the boat know?
> 
> Sorry, it's just too much for my "innocence" of the things of the world, I guess...
> 
> Anyway, Poussière de fée!



The Stewards have no access to fruit?? I did not know that.  We will leave fruit as well on our next cruise if that is the case.  How did you find out?

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Susiesark

wishuponastarforever said:


> The Stewards have no access to fruit?? I did not know that.  We will leave fruit as well on our next cruise if that is the case.  How did you find out?
> 
> Thank you for the information.


There are certain things the crew can and cannot accept.  Not sure if fruit is one of them.  I left bags of mixed chocolates for our favorite CMs.


----------



## rescuetink

purceller said:


> You have got to be kidding? They don't get paid a salary? I simply can't believe that to be true? Wow!!!





Disney Dreams said:


> From what we were told by our Head Server, this is correct for the serving teams.  I think it is also true for the room stewards (although not sure on them).
> 
> This is why when there are discussions on this board about not tipping, we think it's very harsh.  These cast members work SO hard, are away from family, have to pay for phone calls home, and do their part to make our vacations wonderful and incredible.  And they do it all for the tips.  Only.
> 
> - Dreams





purceller said:


> Given this information, why on earth would folks be discussing not tipping? To make a point to DCL and have them change their policy? If so, not tipping is not the right way to make a stand, in my opinion. Having heard this, I'd be more inclined to treat the CM's extra well, not hold back the tips they work hard for.
> 
> Thanks to all for everything that is posted here. If I enjoy my first cruise as much as I am enjoying planning for it, we'll have a blast
> 
> Cheers
> Eric



I believe that they all have to pool their tips to, so even if you tip your CM extra, they still have to put it in the pool!!  That's why you see suggestions to give them things like phone cards, so they don't have to pay for phone calls when they get a chance when in a port!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

wishuponastarforever said:


> The Stewards have no access to fruit?? I did not know that.  We will leave fruit as well on our next cruise if that is the case.  How did you find out?
> 
> Thank you for the information.



Well, if I remember well, it was on this thread, but it can be on the DCL tipping one too, or on any thread on the same topic, it's too long ago and I don't remember.  So if there is a CM reading this, could you please help to say if it's true?  Thanks!

Anyway, in May on the Dream, we left apples and bananas and oranges on the bed with the rest of our "daily tip" (a little thank you card, few maple candies from Canada and other little goodies like that) since we were leaving the more "suggested $" tip at the end of the cruise.  Our steward thankfully took the stuff everyday.

Now, I don't know if it's true that they don't have access to real fresh fruits often or not, I trusted what I read on DIS.   I never read they were not allowed to take fresh fruits.  I remember reading they are not allowed to take gifts of extravagance value, but I don't think that fresh fruits would fall in this category!  And maybe, just maybe, he was not allowed to take it and never said anything.....  Like we were doing it in good faith.  I would not like to see him in trouble because of us:  it would be extremely counter productive! 

Anyway, I hope he enjoyed and if not, I trust that he shared the fruits with others.  Anyway, I want to keep "some" faith in people 

Hope it answers your question,

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Minnie Monellen

rescuetink said:


> I believe that they all have to pool their tips to, so even if you tip your CM extra, they still have to put it in the pool!!  That's why you see suggestions to give them things like phone cards, so they don't have to pay for phone calls when they get a chance when in a port!!!



Doesn't the requirement for "pooling" tips that are to be used for prizes/parties refer to non-tipped positions such as CMs in the kids clubs?


----------



## stefanie.cadell

Fresh fruit is available at nearly any time in the crew dining area. Bananas, apples & oranges were never hard to get if we wanted them. We just couldn't have them in our cabins. <-- Huge trouble. 

As far as pooling tips for non tipping cast members (kids staff etc), the tips go to nice parties they'd have for us. Nice food that we never see in crew dining is made specifically for us, we play games & have drawings for nice items.. All of this is done with money that we pool together from parents & other guests that tip us.

When tipping for tipable CMs, there are things that they can't accept: (mostly) really expensive gifts. When this happens, we're trained to politely decline the gift a few times. After that we turn it into management & it's a lot of paperwork. 


Again, phone cards are amazing tips, cash works great too! Candies & baked goods are awesome! Order an extra appetizer, have it boxed to take it back to your state room & then give it to your favorite CMs! Seriously, that would make any CM's day.


----------



## candeeapril

Wonderful ideas!!! I am a first time cruiser and this is all new to me.  Ordering an extra appetizer is an awesome idea   Is the suggested tipping chart up to date...or was it posted years ago?


----------



## Mickeys Carol

stefanie.cadell said:


> Fresh fruit is available at nearly any time in the crew dining area. Bananas, apples & oranges were never hard to get if we wanted them. We just couldn't have them in our cabins. <-- Huge trouble.
> 
> As far as pooling tips for non tipping cast members (kids staff etc), the tips go to nice parties they'd have for us. Nice food that we never see in crew dining is made specifically for us, we play games & have drawings for nice items.. All of this is done with money that we pool together from parents & other guests that tip us.
> 
> When tipping for tipable CMs, there are things that they can't accept: (mostly) really expensive gifts. When this happens, we're trained to politely decline the gift a few times. After that we turn it into management & it's a lot of paperwork.
> 
> 
> Again, phone cards are amazing tips, cash works great too! Candies & baked goods are awesome! Order an extra appetizer, have it boxed to take it back to your state room & then give it to your favorite CMs! Seriously, that would make any CM's day.




Thank you so much for this valuable information. This will be our 2nd cruise and we will be better equiped to "Thank" our Cast Members for doing such a great job. Our 1st impression of the CM's made an everlasting impression on us. They are the reason we Love Disney!! Thank You!!


----------



## pearljammer

Minnie Monellen said:


> I ordered it from Barnes & Noble.  Make sure you get the Ninth Edition.



FYI - just an idea but you may want to check your local library.  I was surprised to see they had a book on DCL and some on WDW as well.  Would save you money that you can spend on your cruise.  ;O)


----------



## ladybug23

On our last cruise, we specifically asked our Room Steward if there was anything extra we could do for her, or anything extra we could get for her at one of the port of calls.  She said her father really liked Tequilla, so when in Cozumel, we purchased a small bottle for her.  Now - we did have to write a letter "To whom it may concern" that we were giving that to her as a gift. We had to sign our names and date and room number.  That way she could keep it.  We also did the normal daily tip via the vouchers you can get at the end of the trip.  In addition to the "normal" daily tip, we included extra cash for those that went above and beyond - which of course our room steward was one of those who received the extra cash.

On the tipping note - we had HORRIBLE wait service from our Head and Asst server.  I think most of the good wait staff had been moved to the Dream training program for the ship was to set sail soon, and our servers were too new.  While the service was just plain bad, we still gave the suggested tip because we knew this was primarily their only income.  We did NOT give any extra to the wait staff, but just couldn't give less than the minimum.


----------



## vmzach

3. maybe a silly? but do they sell scrap book supplies on board? 

Also, they just started selling Cruise Line merchandise on the Disney Store website.  Look under "Theme Park Products", and then under "Collections", you'll see Disney Cruise Line.  I'm hoping they add even more Cruise merchandise!


----------



## mickeyfan1

vmzach said:


> 3. maybe a silly? but do they sell scrap book supplies on board?
> 
> Also, they just started selling Cruise Line merchandise on the Disney Store website.  Look under "Theme Park Products", and then under "Collections", you'll see Disney Cruise Line.  I'm hoping they add even more Cruise merchandise!



Yes, they have some paper and books, it's not a lot, but it is DCL themed.  There are some new embellishments out at Michaels, Disney Cruise, Fireworks, and Character Dining.   Very cute!


----------



## rescuetink

stefanie.cadell said:


> Order an extra appetizer, have it boxed to take it back to your state room & then give it to your favorite CMs! Seriously, that would make any CM's day.



Great TIP!!  I would have never thought to do this!!  But I will in November!!!



Mickeys Carol said:


> Our 1st impression of the CM's made an everlasting impression on us. They are the reason we Love Disney!! Thank You!!



They definately are one of the best parts of the cruise!!!  We have never had bad service, but I will say our first cruise was the best as far as service!!



ladybug23 said:


> On our last cruise, we specifically asked our Room Steward if there was anything extra we could do for her, or anything extra we could get for her at one of the port of calls.  She said her father really liked Tequilla, so when in Cozumel, we purchased a small bottle for her.



I will definately try this too!!  What a great idea!!!

I LOVE THE DIS!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

stefanie.cadell said:


> Fresh fruit is available at nearly any time in the crew dining area. Bananas, apples & oranges were never hard to get if we wanted them. We just couldn't have them in our cabins. <-- Huge trouble.
> 
> As far as pooling tips for non tipping cast members (kids staff etc), the tips go to nice parties they'd have for us. Nice food that we never see in crew dining is made specifically for us, we play games & have drawings for nice items.. All of this is done with money that we pool together from parents & other guests that tip us.
> 
> When tipping for tipable CMs, there are things that they can't accept: (mostly) really expensive gifts. When this happens, we're trained to politely decline the gift a few times. After that we turn it into management & it's a lot of paperwork.
> 
> 
> Again, phone cards are amazing tips, cash works great too! Candies & baked goods are awesome! Order an extra appetizer, have it boxed to take it back to your state room & then give it to your favorite CMs! Seriously, that would make any CM's day.



Thank you so much!  It helps a lot and yes, we can box an appetizer, of course!  What I like is that when it come from one of you guys, we know, it makes more "personalized" gifts.  The only thing for Canadians is that I tried a lot to find cards that can be used outside of the country and last spring, I couldn't, no more than I could have Wallmart cards working in the US!

1000 thanks!

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Went hunting for this thread.  Found it on page 12.  Thought others might be looking for it too so giving it a simple bump.


----------



## jpabst17216

I do CM gifts in addition to FE gifts. I actually found CM gifts much more rewarding than FE gifts because I got to see how much they enjoyed them! Being from New Orleans, my CMs got bags of pralines, Mardi Gras beads, voodoo dolls and bounce music cds. I also gave out bags of candy...some CMs had never had Hersheys before! I went a little overboard, and I don't know how I am going to top those gifts next year!
I love the appetizer idea for CMs!!! One CM on the Wonder told me they couldn't get popcorn on the boat, so next year I will bring popcorn for CM gifts too.   If you have any other ideas for CM gifts, please post them.


----------



## tomspixie

Totally agree on the appetizer idea!!!  LOVE IT!  It is hard to know quite what to do, to go the extra mile.


----------



## tomspixie

Have posted this somewhere along the way, but seems appropriate for here.

For groups that have to pool their "tips," we have taken microwave popcorn and some candy bars with local packaging, so they know where it came from.  Not that that matters, but just trying to personalize it a bit.  We also picked up a bunch of DVDs, because they were temporarily unable to get even the stateroom channels.  That way they could have a "movie" night as a group.  
We also were able to give a couple of gift certificates for the Vista Spa to a couple of seriously outstanding CMs.  We did get permission that the gift would go to the individuals receiving said gifts!

I really like the idea of leaving little candies for the room stewards daily!  Nice touch!


----------



## kamgen

Has anyone given gifts instead of monetary gratuities? I have never done that, but some people seem to give a lot of gifts. 
Any other gift ideas?? Would love to give something to the people in the Oceaneers Club! Thanks!


----------



## Susiesark

kamgen said:


> Has anyone given gifts instead of monetary gratuities? I have never done that, but some people seem to give a lot of gifts.
> Any other gift ideas?? Would love to give something to the people in the Oceaneers Club! Thanks!


It's been discussed earlier in this thread, but I have given goody bags with chocolates to crew and large bags of Oreos to Lab and Oceaneers Club.  That is in addition to, not instead of, tips.  They have to live off of their tips.


----------



## mdurette

I think the idea of a gift instead of money is not right. 

But, I have given big bags of candy to the CMs when I drop off an item at Guest Relations for autographs.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

jpabst17216 said:


> I do CM gifts in addition to FE gifts. I actually found CM gifts much more rewarding than FE gifts because I got to see how much they enjoyed them! Being from New Orleans, my CMs got bags of pralines, Mardi Gras beads, voodoo dolls and bounce music cds. I also gave out bags of candy...some CMs had never had Hersheys before! I went a little overboard, and I don't know how I am going to top those gifts next year!
> I love the appetizer idea for CMs!!! One CM on the Wonder told me they couldn't get popcorn on the boat, so next year I will bring popcorn for CM gifts too.   If you have any other ideas for CM gifts, please post them.



Bounce music? Yes in deed! I would've never thought to give that. Maybe I should bring some beads with us on our cruise in Feb. Ironically, we'll be cruising on Mardi GRAS day.


----------



## jpabst17216

You should bring cds of mardi gras music too! And I would bring those really big beads! You can wear them and explain what they are really for!


----------



## stefanie.cadell

Susiesark said:


> It's been discussed earlier in this thread, but I have given goody bags with chocolates to crew and large bags of Oreos to Lab and Oceaneers Club.  That is in addition to, not instead of, tips.  They have to live off of their tips.



Kid area staff, entertainment staff & guest relations do not live off of tips. We're not allowed to keep monetary gifts/tips at all. Wait staff at the bars/lounges, dining rooms, stateroom stewards etc are the tippable staff. THEY are the ones that live off of their tips. Basically if you would normally tip someone off the ship, do the same on the ship. At a restaurant, servers get tips as well as hotel maids. Unless the service is phenomenal, most babysitters still only get their agreed upon pay. (Please don't get mad when I compare the club/lab/a loft/stack/quest etc staff to babysitters because I know they are so much more (I was one myself)- it was just the only example I could come up with.)

One more time:

Food/treats tips only:
Kids staff, cruise staff & entertainment staff (and Guest Services too I think, but I'm not 100% sure)

Food/treats & monetary tips:
Stateroom host, dining room servers, bar staff, lounge staff, pool staff, eatery staff, spa staff etc.


----------



## sssteele

stefanie.cadell said:


> Kid area staff, entertainment staff & guest relations do not live off of tips. We're not allowed to keep monetary gifts/tips at all. Wait staff at the bars/lounges, dining rooms, stateroom stewards etc are the tippable staff. THEY are the ones that live off of their tips. Basically if you would normally tip someone off the ship, do the same on the ship. At a restaurant, servers get tips as well as hotel maids. Unless the service is phenomenal, most babysitters still only get their agreed upon pay. (Please don't get mad when I compare the club/lab/a loft/stack/quest etc staff to babysitters because I know they are so much more (I was one myself)- it was just the only example I could come up with.)
> 
> One more time:
> 
> Food/treats tips only:
> Kids staff, cruise staff & entertainment staff (and Guest Services too I think, but I'm not 100% sure)
> 
> Food/treats & monetary tips:
> Stateroom host, dining room servers, bar staff, lounge staff, pool staff, eatery staff, spa staff etc.



GETTING MARRIED!!! Hope it's all smooth sailing!


----------



## stefanie.cadell

sssteele said:


> GETTING MARRIED!!! Hope it's all smooth sailing!



Thanks!!!!!! 18 days till the wedding & 19 till we board the Wonder for our honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

stefanie.cadell said:


> Kid area staff, entertainment staff & guest relations do not live off of tips. We're not allowed to keep monetary gifts/tips at all. Wait staff at the bars/lounges, dining rooms, stateroom stewards etc are the tippable staff. THEY are the ones that live off of their tips. Basically if you would normally tip someone off the ship, do the same on the ship. At a restaurant, servers get tips as well as hotel maids. Unless the service is phenomenal, most babysitters still only get their agreed upon pay. (Please don't get mad when I compare the club/lab/a loft/stack/quest etc staff to babysitters because I know they are so much more (I was one myself)- it was just the only example I could come up with.)
> 
> One more time:
> 
> Food/treats tips only:
> Kids staff, cruise staff & entertainment staff (and Guest Services too I think, but I'm not 100% sure)
> 
> Food/treats & monetary tips:
> Stateroom host, dining room servers, bar staff, lounge staff, pool staff, eatery staff, spa staff etc.



Thank you so very much for this answer.  It makes it more clear for me.

Poussière de fée!


----------



## Ssamara28

Thank you all very much.


----------



## MammaC

Still getting caught up on this thread, but do they do anything special for birthdays?  My Daughter will be turning 5 while we are on the ship and I'm wondering how I can make her day even more special!


----------



## Wests4Disney

My daughter had a birthday on the cruise and she received a cute card from the kids counselors and a certificate from our room steward. She also got the cake at dinner, but it is my understanding that the cake has been stopped. I have seen that you can still get a cupcake type of a dessert, which I think I would like better, since we are stuffed at every meal.

I had decorated the room with a happy birthday banner and she wore a birthday princess sash all day. She heard happy birthday quite a bit. They also have the pin at guest services that she was given later in the day at the kids club.


----------



## cruisecrasher

MammaC said:


> Still getting caught up on this thread, but do they do anything special for birthdays?  My Daughter will be turning 5 while we are on the ship and I'm wondering how I can make her day even more special!



Door Decorations!  Magnets and the like, would be fun for a birthday.


----------



## Meghatron

stefanie.cadell said:


> Thanks!!!!!! 18 days till the wedding & 19 till we board the Wonder for our honeymoon!!!!!!!!!!!



We honeymooned on the Wonder this past January and it was AMAZING. You will have a fabulous time. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## stefanie.cadell

Meghatron said:


> We honeymooned on the Wonder this past January and it was AMAZING. You will have a fabulous time. CONGRATULATIONS!!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

10 days left!


----------



## Clochette nordique

bump!

Poussière de fée!


----------



## girl_barrie

New thing that I learned this cruise;
The Spa DOES have yoga mats to loan!! AND secret deck 7 is PERFECT for morning yoga - never anyone there!!! Namaste'


----------



## Clochette nordique

girl_barrie said:


> New thing that I learned this cruise;
> The Spa DOES have yoga mats to loan!! AND secret deck 7 is PERFECT for morning yoga - never anyone there!!! Namaste'



Thanks, I'll be 4 rooms down the secret deck 7 on my next cruise.  Of course, I'll use it.

I need to ask:  Barrie, Ontario?

Nemaste

Poussière de fée!


----------



## budbeerlady

kamgen said:


> Has anyone given gifts instead of monetary gratuities? I have never done that, but some people seem to give a lot of gifts.
> Any other gift ideas?? Would love to give something to the people in the Oceaneers Club! Thanks!



In October we gave the tip envelope in with a bag of candies (chocolate, gum, etc.) to our serving crew. They seemed very excited and thanks us profusely.  We did the whole team, including our head waiter.  And we gave M &Ms to our room steward with the tip envelope. Then we gave a huge assortment of candy to the Oceaneer lab crew who made Dds trip so special. 

I wouldnt feel comfortable doing a gift in place of the tip, it in addition to it.


----------



## girl_barrie

Clochette nordique said:


> Thanks, I'll be 4 rooms down the secret deck 7 on my next cruise.  Of course, I'll use it.
> 
> I need to ask:  Barrie, Ontario?
> 
> Nemaste
> 
> Poussière de fée!



LOL!!! 
Nope!! I'm a Girl named Barrie!!!


----------



## tinkmom2

cruisecrasher said:


> Door Decorations!  Magnets and the like, would be fun for a birthday.



A fellow Diser in our FE group was nice enough to print out some special magnets for us. (my printer broke) I brought streamers, some confetti,  and tape and when we came back to our room our steward had the room decorated. 
click picture for video:





[/URL][/IMG]

The staff also came and sang Happy Birthday to her at dinner and in the gangway when we boarded the ship. 
http://youtu.be/6_JUaV2LOww

The Princesses are also very good about recognizing Birthdays. Click for video:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## starchild_217

Meghatron said:


> We honeymooned on the Wonder this past January and it was AMAZING. You will have a fabulous time. CONGRATULATIONS!!!



I am honeymooning on the Dream next Thursday. I was wondering if they did anything special. We indicated it on our ressie, but this is a first time cruise for both of us.

OOHHHHH I cannot wait!!!! I want to leave NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clochette nordique

girl_barrie said:


> LOL!!!
> Nope!! I'm a Girl named Barrie!!!



O.K., sorry, but I though I may finally have found someone from my corner of the planet I could have shared both Disney and yoga with.....   Wishfull thinking!  I guess I still need to dream..... 

Nemaste......................

Poussière de fée!


----------



## lman2b

Can anyone give me guidance where to get the international phone cards, that will work world-wide? I have never bought one and don't really know where to get one.


----------



## pluto1979

Yes they will do special things for your cruise. It is always good just to "remind" everyone that it is your honeymoon. Tell them when you check in, to your room steward, dinning etc.. It is just good that they are reminded although they most likely will know. 

Congrats and enjoy your cruise!


----------



## spunky1968

bumping page........still have more to read..lol  wonderful tips..been copying and pasting some to an email to myself so i can print it off and take with me on our next cruise!!


----------



## spunky1968

ohh I just rememberd something we saved ... hope not a repeat... when you purchase something for the room or spa you get a typed message in a paper cruise frame...wallet sized...well they make great keepsake picture frames...they even have a backing to stand them up like a frame!


----------



## mouselover88

*Great tips! 
Subscribing! *


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

My DH loves the shampoo that they provide in the staterooms.  As we were doing 2 B2Bs on the Dream this past summer he tipped the guy $20 in the beginning and told him he really liked the shampoo.  My DH got 4 tubes a day and wouldn't let me using any of it!    Made me use the Suave we brought from home.  
He would squeeze all 4 bottles into a water bottle.  He filled up over 4 bottles and duct taped the lids on.  As it's about $20 for a bottle from the store, he figures he made out fairly well.  

We requested the same serving team for the second leg of our B2B as they were wonderful and already knew what we liked.  The first night back our head server asked if we all liked shrimp.  We said yes and didn't think anything about it.  The next night, they brought us 2 FULL plates of coconut shrimp.  We could only eat 1 so they gave me a cover for the plate and a cup of the sauce.  There was no way we were eating it before bed as we had late seating dinner.  When I first tried to give it to our stateroom host, he tried to turn it down.  I told him then he could remove the cold ruined shrimp tomorrow morning from our stateroom because it would go to waste.  I got an "Well, okay, I will get rid of it for you!"    He thanked me for it the next morning.  2 nights later (5 night cruise), the head waiter gave us another 2 plates of it.  We again took one back to him (it was the last night of the cruise).  All I did was lift the lid a little and he readily took it out of my hands.  He said that he and his friends would enjoy it when they got off that night!  Made me feel good that someone was enjoying all that food and it wasn't going to waste.  

And the serving team all thanked us profusely for requesting them for the B2B.  They told us that we had no idea what that meant for them.  So yes, fill out that questionnaire at the end and mention the excellent service you receive and mention their names!!  It is a big deal.  

Oh yeah, and we always pre-pay the tips and then stick extra cash in the envelope if they were great (which they usually are).


----------



## spunky1968

mollygirl13 said:


> I'm laughing here because our first night on the Dream I couldn't set that darm alarm for anything!!!  Not sure if it is the same one as the Wonder.
> 
> My husband was making fun of me UNTIL he tried and failed. It never did get set.



ha ha ha..neither my dh or I could set it on the dream either...but the wake up call is better anywho....mickey calls on the wake up call~


----------



## spunky1968

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> My DH loves the shampoo that they provide in the staterooms.  As we were doing 2 B2Bs on the Dream this past summer he tipped the guy $20 in the beginning and told him he really liked the shampoo.  My DH got 4 tubes a day and wouldn't let me using any of it!    Made me use the Suave we brought from home.
> He would squeeze all 4 bottles into a water bottle.  He filled up over 4 bottles and duct taped the lids on.  As it's about $20 for a bottle from the store, he figures he made out fairly well.
> 
> We requested the same serving team for the second leg of our B2B as they were wonderful and already knew what we liked.  The first night back our head server asked if we all liked shrimp.  We said yes and didn't think anything about it.  The next night, they brought us 2 FULL plates of coconut shrimp.  We could only eat 1 so they gave me a cover for the plate and a cup of the sauce.  There was no way we were eating it before bed as we had late seating dinner.  When I first tried to give it to our stateroom host, he tried to turn it down.  I told him then he could remove the cold ruined shrimp tomorrow morning from our stateroom because it would go to waste.  I got an "Well, okay, I will get rid of it for you!"    He thanked me for it the next morning.  2 nights later (5 night cruise), the head waiter gave us another 2 plates of it.  We again took one back to him (it was the last night of the cruise).  All I did was lift the lid a little and he readily took it out of my hands.  He said that he and his friends would enjoy it when they got off that night!  Made me feel good that someone was enjoying all that food and it wasn't going to waste.
> 
> And the serving team all thanked us profusely for requesting them for the B2B.  They told us that we had no idea what that meant for them.  So yes, fill out that questionnaire at the end and mention the excellent service you receive and mention their names!!  It is a big deal.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we always pre-pay the tips and then stick extra cash in the envelope if they were great (which they usually are).



our serving team was from India and so was one of his friends who was a chef...(on the dream) and the chef made us special indian food two different nights......was sooo yummy...when i say they go out of their way, they really go out of their way!


----------



## canyoncam

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> My DH loves the shampoo that they provide in the staterooms.  As we were doing 2 B2Bs on the Dream this past summer he tipped the guy $20 in the beginning and told him he really liked the shampoo.  My DH got 4 tubes a day and wouldn't let me using any of it!    Made me use the Suave we brought from home.
> He would squeeze all 4 bottles into a water bottle.  He filled up over 4 bottles and duct taped the lids on.  As it's about $20 for a bottle from the store, he figures he made out fairly well.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we always pre-pay the tips and then stick extra cash in the envelope if they were great (which they usually are).



Subscribing

We do the same. As for the shampoo and lotion I keep them in small bottles & love to take them on all my other trips to be reminded of my magical trips. On the last cruise our host would line up the 4 bottles of each on the desk in different patterns each day.

Another member wrote about taking along extra ziploc bags. They come in handy for all sorts of things. I use the larger ones to put my wet swimsuit in if I need to change after an excurtion. They are also great for throwing all the dirty clothes in at the end of trip so I don't stink up luggage. I always travel with fabric sofener sheets for that reason also, plus they repel insects on the beach.


----------



## pinkfairy1684

DH and I had our wedding in WDW on 10/24/11.  We finished our amazing honeymoon with a 3-night cruise on the Dream.    During the planning process, I found out that I could bring a pillowcase/photo mat on-board and ask the CMs to have the characters sign them.  Well, DH said, "why don't we have them sign one of those special platters so we can display it when we get home?".  So that's what we did!  I had a custom made platter painted with our logo, names, and wedding date.  When we got on the ship, I went to guest services (armed with bags of candy for the lovely and helpful CMs) and asked if they would arrange for signatures.  And this is what they gave us on the last night!  Isn't it amazing?  Oh, even the captain signed it!


----------



## rescuetink

I'm sure this has been posted before, but if not, or anyone missed it, when you purchase the photos onboard you can get a release to have them reprinted so you can do your x-mas cards at home, make reprints for family or whatever!!

Just go to https://www.image.com/html/post_cruise.html, but it's only good for 30 days!!!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

rescuetink said:


> I'm sure this has been posted before, but if not, or anyone missed it, when you purchase the photos onboard you can get a release to have them reprinted so you can do your x-mas cards at home, make reprints for family or whatever!!
> 
> Just go to https://www.image.com/html/post_cruise.html, but it's only good for 30 days!!!


Ohhh, I never knew this!  5 cruises and I always just purchased the CD so I had it.  Duh!!


----------



## richmo

Didn't read thru this whole thread, but have a few unofficial tips:

- On the day you set sail, try to get to the port early.  You get on the ship earlier, which means you can have a nice lunch that you wouldn't get if you arrive closer to sailing time.  Plus it gives you a little time to get to know the ship before you unpack; maybe even use the pool, if you're so inclined.  Only drawback: you can't get into your room until early afternoon (1:30/2:00), so you'll need to carry a small bag around.
- If you don't have small kids, take the late dinner seating.  That way you won't have to rush back from port adventures to make your dinner seating, especially Castaway Cay day.
- Unless you want to, don't feel obligated to pay for a huge beach related excursion in Nassau.  Chances are you'll be on Castaway Cay the next (or previous) day and that's the beach adventure of a lifetime.
- Especially if you do have the early seating, you'll get an insanely early breakfast time on debarkation morning.  And, to add to that, you'll wind up sitting in a lounge for awhile waiting for your luggage tag character to be called.  Instead, skip the assigned breakfast and go to the buffet (Beach Blanket buffet on the Wonder, don't know the other ships) when you want.  If you go about when the second seating folks are going to their assigned breakfast, you'll have a leisurely breakfast and by the time you're done, chances are all the luggage tags will have been called, so you can head on out.
- If you have four people, besides pricing out a single stateroom, price out two staterooms (you'll "officially" have to split the adults).  Compared to the cost of the cruise, its surprisingly not much more expensive.
- If you do have two staterooms, you can all get keys to each others staterooms.  Just go to Guest Relations after you board and they'll take care of it.
- Passporter guide is probably the best source of info, especially for first time cruisers, but read below if you're going to Alaska.

A few tips for Alaska cruisers:
- On Tracy Arm day, the decks get packed mid-morning, several hours before you head into Tracy Arm.  People reserve deck chairs, etc.  But, guess what? The ship heads out of Tracy Arm the same way it went in, so the view is identical.  Once the ship turns around, the decks empty.  On the return, you can practically have the whole deck to yourself and see the same thing.
- Also for Tracy Arm, even if its a warm day, bring a jacket with you.  The temperature drop is considerable as the ship goes into the arm (seems like a 20 degree drop or more).
- Don't overpack.  T-shirts are really inexpensive at the Alaska ports...usually less than $10 (even for long-sleeve) and are of a decent quality.  Even if you forget a fleece jacket, you can pick up a decent one in any of the ports for around $20.  Plenty of selection of raincoats too.
- Many of the Alaskan souvenir stands sell something called an ulu, which is a semi-circular knife (look it up on wikipedia if you like).  Problem is: you can't bring it back on the ship.  Solution: let Disney confiscate it, they'll give you a claim ticket and you can pick it back up after you disembark.
- Passporter guide is pretty much useless for Alaska.  Huge disappointment.  I think their Alaskan coverage could be why they stopped putting the year on the cover.  It wasn't published until about a month before the Alaskan cruises ended for 2011 and had very little useful information on the ports and less on port adventures.  The port adventures, for the most part, aren't new -- they're the same ones offered to other ships, so the information is out there, just not in the Passporter.


----------



## flick

pinkfairy1684 said:


> DH and I had our wedding in WDW on 10/24/11.  We finished our amazing honeymoon with a 3-night cruise on the Dream.    During the planning process, I found out that I could bring a pillowcase/photo mat on-board and ask the CMs to have the characters sign them.  Well, DH said, "why don't we have them sign one of those special platters so we can display it when we get home?".  So that's what we did!  I had a custom made platter painted with our logo, names, and wedding date.  When we got on the ship, I went to guest services (armed with bags of candy for the lovely and helpful CMs) and asked if they would arrange for signatures.  And this is what they gave us on the last night!  Isn't it amazing?  Oh, even the captain signed it!




This is incredible! I would love to have something like this done for my DH for our anniversary, where did you get the plate made?


----------



## Debers17

flick said:


> This is incredible! I would love to have something like this done for my DH for our anniversary, where did you get the plate made?



I was thinking the same thing.  We will be celebrating our 10 yr anniversary when we cruise and I would like to have a cute keepsake like that just for us.


----------



## rescuetink

Ok, so we just off the Magic and I picked up a lot of great tips here, so THANK YOU ALL!!!  

I will be on a mission before we cruise again in 2013 that I am going to go through every page of this thread and make a list of all of these great ideas!!  I thought I had started one months ago, but I can't find it so I'll have to start over!!  I figured that this may take a few months to do since there's so much here to list!!

If I ever get it done I'll let you all know so you can have a copy of it!!  

*PLEASE GO TO POST #721 ON PAGE #49 FOR A COPY OF THE LIST!!  THANKS!!  *


----------



## Wadekind

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so we just off the Magic and I picked up a lot of great tips here, so THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I will me on a mission before we cruise again in 2013 that I am going to go through every page of this thread and make a list of all of these great ideas!!  I thought I had started one months ago, but I can't find it so I'll have to start over!!  I figured that this may take a few months to do since there's so much here to list!!
> 
> *If I ever get it done I'll let you all know so you can have a copy of it!!*


----------



## rescuetink

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so we just off the Magic and I picked up a lot of great tips here, so THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I will be on a mission before we cruise again in 2013 that I am going to go through every page of this thread and make a list of all of these great ideas!!  I thought I had started one months ago, but I can't find it so I'll have to start over!!  I figured that this may take a few months to do since there's so much here to list!!
> 
> If I ever get it done I'll let you all know so you can have a copy of it!!





Wadekind said:


>



Ok, so I was on a mission to get this done, and I did!!  It's 26 pages long (with the font set at 10) and each thread page break is noted!!  (I'm working on another for the tye-dye thread!!)  This is complete to this point and I'll send it yo anyone that wants it!!  There are a number of things that are repeated, as different DISers had a different opinion of certain things, or different experiences.  I omitted anything that was just rehashed over and over as much as I could.  There are a few posts by others in which they made a list of these secrets also, I have kept them a part of what I did in the event that anyone wanted to use just those!!  I plan to just save this for myself and review it for our next cruise in 2013!!

Thank you all for these great tips, and I will periodically update it as new ideas and secrets are added!!  

*PLEASE GO TO POST #721 ON PAGE #49 WHERE YOU CAN GET A LINK TO THE LIST!!*


----------



## GoHerd1028

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so I was on a mission to get this done, and I did!!  It's 26 pages long (with the font set at 10) and each thread page break is noted!!  (I'm working on another for the tye-dye thread!!)  This is complete to this point and I'll send it yo anyone that wants it!!  There are a number of things that are repeated, as different DISers had a different opinion of certain things, or different experiences.  I omitted anything that was just rehashed over and over as much as I could.  There are a few posts by others in which they made a list of these secrets also, I have kept them a part of what I did in the event that anyone wanted to use just those!!  I plan to just save this for myself and review it for our next cruise in 2013!!
> 
> Thank you all for these great tips, and I will periodically update it as new ideas and secrets are added!!



*I would love to have a copy of that when you get to a point that you are ready to send them out*


----------



## rescuetink

GoHerd1028 said:


> *I would love to have a copy of that when you get to a point that you are ready to send them out*



I came back to add that anyone that wants a copy can just PM me their email address and I'll send it!!  You jumped on before I got back!!  

*PLEASE GO TO POST #721 ON PAGE #49 FOR A COPY OF THE LIST!!  THANKS!!  *


----------



## chiamarie

richmo said:


> Didn't read thru this whole thread, but have a few unofficial tips:
> 
> *- On the day you set sail, try to get to the port early.  You get on the ship earlier, which means you can have a nice lunch that you wouldn't get if you arrive closer to sailing time.  Plus it gives you a little time to get to know the ship before you unpack; maybe even use the pool, if you're so inclined.  Only drawback: you can't get into your room until early afternoon (1:30/2:00), so you'll need to carry a small bag around.*
> - If you don't have small kids, take the late dinner seating.  That way you won't have to rush back from port adventures to make your dinner seating, especially Castaway Cay day.
> - Unless you want to, don't feel obligated to pay for a huge beach related excursion in Nassau.  Chances are you'll be on Castaway Cay the next (or previous) day and that's the beach adventure of a lifetime.
> - Especially if you do have the early seating, you'll get an insanely early breakfast time on debarkation morning.  And, to add to that, you'll wind up sitting in a lounge for awhile waiting for your luggage tag character to be called.  Instead, skip the assigned breakfast and go to the buffet (Beach Blanket buffet on the Wonder, don't know the other ships) when you want.  If you go about when the second seating folks are going to their assigned breakfast, you'll have a leisurely breakfast and by the time you're done, chances are all the luggage tags will have been called, so you can head on out.
> - If you have four people, besides pricing out a single stateroom, price out two staterooms (you'll "officially" have to split the adults).  Compared to the cost of the cruise, its surprisingly not much more expensive.
> - If you do have two staterooms, you can all get keys to each others staterooms.  Just go to Guest Relations after you board and they'll take care of it.
> - Passporter guide is probably the best source of info, especially for first time cruisers, but read below if you're going to Alaska.
> 
> A few tips for Alaska cruisers:
> - On Tracy Arm day, the decks get packed mid-morning, several hours before you head into Tracy Arm.  People reserve deck chairs, etc.  But, guess what? The ship heads out of Tracy Arm the same way it went in, so the view is identical.  Once the ship turns around, the decks empty.  On the return, you can practically have the whole deck to yourself and see the same thing.
> - Also for Tracy Arm, even if its a warm day, bring a jacket with you.  The temperature drop is considerable as the ship goes into the arm (seems like a 20 degree drop or more).
> - Don't overpack.  T-shirts are really inexpensive at the Alaska ports...usually less than $10 (even for long-sleeve) and are of a decent quality.  Even if you forget a fleece jacket, you can pick up a decent one in any of the ports for around $20.  Plenty of selection of raincoats too.
> - Many of the Alaskan souvenir stands sell something called an ulu, which is a semi-circular knife (look it up on wikipedia if you like).  Problem is: you can't bring it back on the ship.  Solution: let Disney confiscate it, they'll give you a claim ticket and you can pick it back up after you disembark.
> - Passporter guide is pretty much useless for Alaska.  Huge disappointment.  I think their Alaskan coverage could be why they stopped putting the year on the cover.  It wasn't published until about a month before the Alaskan cruises ended for 2011 and had very little useful information on the ports and less on port adventures.  The port adventures, for the most part, aren't new -- they're the same ones offered to other ships, so the information is out there, just not in the Passporter.



All of these are good advice, except for the bolded one.  At least, if you're sailing out of Port Canaveral (don't know about the other ports).  They give you a boarding number based on your port arrival time check in online.  So if you check in online late, and get a time of 1-1:30; you'll probably get a boarding number of 30 and if you arrive early to port, you're going to be sitting there for a few hours waiting.  

You should arrive at whatever time you click in the online checkin.  Also, if you arrive earlier than 11am, they will likely turn you away now.


----------



## Mean Queen

chiamarie said:


> All of these are good advice, except for the bolded one.  At least, if you're sailing out of Port Canaveral (don't know about the other ports).  *They give you a boarding number based on your port arrival time check in online*.  So if you check in online late, and get a time of 1-1:30; you'll probably get a boarding number of 30 and if you arrive early to port, you're going to be sitting there for a few hours waiting.
> 
> You should arrive at whatever time you click in the online checkin.  Also, if you arrive earlier than 11am, they will likely turn you away now.



We ran into this for the first time last week for the Thanksgiving cruise.  It wasn't like that when we went in March on the Dream.  Though they did not turn us away, our time wasn't even checked until we got to the check-in counter and received our keys and boarding card.  We were very early and surprised to get such a later number when no one was at the port.  

So my new tip is to check in on line as soon as you possibly can if you plan to make it early to the port (as many who drive themselves tend to do.)


----------



## pinkfairy1684

flick said:


> This is incredible! I would love to have something like this done for my DH for our anniversary, where did you get the plate made?





Debers17 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  We will be celebrating our 10 yr anniversary when we cruise and I would like to have a cute keepsake like that just for us.



Thank you!!!    I ordered the platter from a woman in CT and she shipped it to my house very quickly.  Her company is called Custom Ceramics by Traci.  She did an awesome job working with me to personalize my platter.  Let me know if you want any more information!


----------



## Wadekind

rescuetink said:


> I came back to add that anyone that wants a copy can just PM me their email address and I'll send it!!  You jumped on before I got back!!



sent PM


----------



## TheLanes

rescuetink said:


> I came back to add that anyone that wants a copy can just PM me their email address and I'll send it!!  You jumped on before I got back!!



PM'd you as well! Thanks!

This thread got out of hand with posts not even close to tips.  I wish the OP could post the top tips and tricks in the first post...


----------



## Grandma4ever

TheLanes said:


> PM'd you as well! Thanks!
> 
> This thread got out of hand with posts not even close to tips.  I wish the OP could post the top tips and tricks in the first post...



If that is what you want you could begin a list on any one of your post and place a link to the post in your signature.  I am sure many readers would love the efford that you would put in to complete the list and to keep it updated.  That is just a thought.


----------



## TheLanes

Grandma4ever said:


> If that is what you want you could begin a list on any one of your post and place a link to the post in your signature.  I am sure many readers would love the efford that you would put in to complete the list and to keep it updated.  That is just a thought.



RescueTink graciously has made a document that lists these.  She made the efford [sic].  

I don't think another post needs to start, so I won't make the effort.


----------



## Susiesark

We ordered hot coffee and cookies every night, told them to put it in a pre-heated carafe, and it was very hot every morning for us (including this morning, our last day on the Wonder), so we could have a couple cups of coffee before getting dressed.  Took the cookies into the shows at night.


----------



## Mean Queen

Here's a tip for the coolers on the Magic and Wonder - to help keep things cold we brought plastic baggies to fill with ice to put in the fridge as ice packs.  We would change it out each time our room steward changed out our ice bucket in the room.  The bucket is too big to fit in the room cooler and just putting ice in it makes a mess.  This helped us be able to keep cartons of milk cold for in the morning.


----------



## Susiesark

Mean Queen said:


> Here's a tip for the coolers on the Magic and Wonder - to help keep things cold we brought plastic baggies to fill with ice to put in the fridge as ice packs.  We would change it out each time our room steward changed out our ice bucket in the room.  The bucket is too big to fit in the room cooler and just putting ice in it makes a mess.  This helped us be able to keep cartons of milk cold for in the morning.


Agreed about the ice buckets. Don't know who thought up those coolers.  We managed to fit the ice bucket on the top shelf but had to remove a shelf to get it in.  Even with a full bucket of ice, it didn't cool it too much.  We finally decided to put the milk carton directly into the ice. I like your idea of putting into ziplock bags instead.


----------



## rescuetink

chiamarie said:


> All of these are good advice, except for the bolded one.  At least, if you're sailing out of Port Canaveral (don't know about the other ports).  They give you a boarding number based on your port arrival time check in online.  So if you check in online late, and get a time of 1-1:30; you'll probably get a boarding number of 30 and if you arrive early to port, you're going to be sitting there for a few hours waiting.
> 
> You should arrive at whatever time you click in the online checkin.  Also, if you arrive earlier than 11am, they will likely turn you away now.



We had an 11:00am boarding time and we were given #4, but they got to #4 really quick after they started boarding at around 11:00am!!



Wadekind said:


> sent PM



I think I sent the list to 29 people who sent me their email address'!!  I know there was at least one who sent a request and no email address!!  So whoever that was please send it and I'll send it!!

Thanks to everyone who put an idea on here!!



TheLanes said:


> RescueTink graciously has made a document that lists these.  She made the efford [sic].
> 
> I don't think another post needs to start, so I won't make the effort.



SHE???    You thought my DW made this list??    Your so so silly!!!!


*PLEASE GO TO POST #721 ON PAGE #49 FOR A COPY OF THE LIST!!  THANKS!!  *


----------



## Brumbie13

THANKS! You've given me way too much to think about!


----------



## CricketMOM

If you are interested in Disney pillowcases for autographs , I found this website; 
www.pillowcasesbygammy.vpweb.com     This lady makes all different characters on one side and white for autographs on other side!!  I got mine within a week and we are very happy with them.  Have a great cruise..


----------



## CricketMOM

McDuck said:


> What is the pillowcase signature thing about?    Thanks!


 check this website for Disney character pillowcases to get autographed.  They do white on one side and different characters on the other.
www.pillowcasesbygammy.vpweb.com


----------



## travelpups

I would love a copy!  We leave next week.  I will pm you my email.  Thanks!



rescuetink said:


> Ok, so I was on a mission to get this done, and I did!!  It's 26 pages long (with the font set at 10) and each thread page break is noted!!  (I'm working on another for the tye-dye thread!!)  This is complete to this point and I'll send it yo anyone that wants it!!  There are a number of things that are repeated, as different DISers had a different opinion of certain things, or different experiences.  I omitted anything that was just rehashed over and over as much as I could.  There are a few posts by others in which they made a list of these secrets also, I have kept them a part of what I did in the event that anyone wanted to use just those!!  I plan to just save this for myself and review it for our next cruise in 2013!!
> 
> Thank you all for these great tips, and I will periodically update it as new ideas and secrets are added!!
> 
> PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS IF YOU WANT A COPY SENT TO YOU!!!


----------



## cnktruitt

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so I was on a mission to get this done, and I did!!  It's 26 pages long (with the font set at 10) and each thread page break is noted!!  (I'm working on another for the tye-dye thread!!)  This is complete to this point and I'll send it yo anyone that wants it!!  There are a number of things that are repeated, as different DISers had a different opinion of certain things, or different experiences.  I omitted anything that was just rehashed over and over as much as I could.  There are a few posts by others in which they made a list of these secrets also, I have kept them a part of what I did in the event that anyone wanted to use just those!!  I plan to just save this for myself and review it for our next cruise in 2013!!
> 
> Thank you all for these great tips, and I will periodically update it as new ideas and secrets are added!!
> 
> PM ME YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS IF YOU WANT A COPY SENT TO YOU!!!





I would love this too!  Sent a pm with my email.  Thank you for putting it all together


----------



## marhs

rescuetink said:


> I came back to add that anyone that wants a copy can just PM me their email address and I'll send it!!  You jumped on before I got back!!



I would love a copy! You are wonderful to share that with us! Thank you so much. Sending a PM now.


----------



## mnowool

What a great thread!


----------



## ALK$Disney

great thread..subbed


----------



## rescuetink

marhs said:


> I would love a copy! You are wonderful to share that with us! Thank you so much. Sending a PM now.



I should be all caught up with sending it out to this point!!  I know that there was one that didn't include an email address, I think it was Dina, so PM me your email address and get it out to you!!  

*PLEASE GO TO POST #721 ON PAGE #49 FOR A COPY OF THE LIST!!  THANKS!!  *


----------



## rescuetink

Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!  

I hope this works!!  If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

The link worked like a charm for me.
Hope it saves you a little time.
Thanks again for sharing this with all of us!


----------



## kid-at-heart

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> The link worked like a charm for me.
> Hope it saves you a little time.
> Thanks again for sharing this with all of us!



Also worked for me.
Thank you!

kate


----------



## MinnieGg4

kid-at-heart said:


> Also worked for me.
> Thank you!
> 
> kate



Thanks the link worked for me also.


----------



## iluvStitch29

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!
> 
> I hope this works!!  If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! This was so helpful!!


----------



## rescuetink

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> The link worked like a charm for me.
> Hope it saves you a little time.
> Thanks again for sharing this with all of us!





kid-at-heart said:


> Also worked for me.
> Thank you!
> 
> kate





MinnieGg4 said:


> Thanks the link worked for me also.





iluvStitch29 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! This was so helpful!!



 *YEA!!!!* 

I'm glad it worked!!!


----------



## DisneyTravelers2008

great info! thanks!


----------



## cnktruitt

Thank you rescuetink!  You ROCK!!!


----------



## MickeyMaz

Thanks from me also RescueTink.  It's awesome how you put this together.  FYI, post something quick and get your post count off of 666.


----------



## rescuetink

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!
> 
> I hope this works!!  If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit



I meant to add this which I was including in the emails that I've sent out:

There are a number of things that seem to repeat themselves, but it shows that different people had different experiences with different things!!  But all in all it seems to be an easier read then paging through the thread!!  I did do a spell check and make some minor changes to some posts.  It also indicates the end of each page so if you see a post that interests you, then you can just go to that page on the DIS and see the responses after it!!  If you see anything that I posted incorrectly PLEASE let me know so I can change it!!  I just got off the magic and can't wait to sail DCL again in 2013!!

Oh, and one of my BIGGEST tips is to re-book another DCL trip while your onboard!!  And what we did was book a December 2013 3 day sailing and paid the required 10% deposit on that, we booked 2 rooms at around $89.00 per room deposit.  Now we can decide when we actually want to sail, which we can even push it into 2014, and then we can change our sail date!!  And if we decide that we can't do the cruise, or something else get's in the way of us going (NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!) we can just get our deposit back, but we can never get the discount once we get off!!)  You can also add a TA after you book online depending on who has the best incentives, as long as you don't pay the cruise off before you try and add the TA!!  Oh, and I think that the re-booking desk was without question the #1 busiest spot we saw on the cruise!!  That girl had a line of people waiting before she would sit down twice a day, and she wouldn't get a break till she cut the line off!!  So try and get to her early!!

Oh, and keep the suggestions for the thread coming!!!  I love the DIS... and all the DISigners who made wonderful door magnets and shirt DISigns for my family!!!

Happy Sailing!!


----------



## tikimimi

Many thanks for the Googledocs link!


----------



## Four Bears

I am not sure if this was already posted....

The Disney Magic (and I imagine the Wonder as well) do not have electrical outlets by the beds.   Fortunately, I figured this out before I cruised  2 years ago, since DH uses a BiPAP machine at night due to sleep apnea.   We were prepared, though, and brought an extension cord.  So it wasn't an issue for us, but I want to let others know who could be affected.


----------



## Kurby

Husurdady said:


> On a 4 day cruise, the restaurant that you like the least of the other two.......tell them you want to dine there on the first night of your cruise.That way you will not repeat that " least like "  restaurant during the four days of cruisin'.




Who do you tell this to?  Isn't your seating assignment already set By the time you check in?


----------



## Queen2

I started reading this thread at the begining. Great ideas. The only thing my computer keeps freezing. At this rate it will take me to a cow flies over the moon to finish.  

I have a good secret, not sure it has been posted. When we cruised a few years ago we found you can order Mickey bars anytime you want. Room service & at any meal. On a Disney cruise you can't go a day without a Mickey Bar. Sometimes 2


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> Who do you tell this to?  Isn't your seating assignment already set By the time you check in?



You can go to where ever they are making last min ressies once on board.  On the Magic it is the Rockin Bar D.  They can reorder your rotation if there are opening in the desired one.  The other way I might suggest if it is really that important is to e-mail or have your TA contact DCL ahead of time.  I arranged some special events for my 9 year nieces who had recently lost their dad that way.


----------



## richmo

Grandma4ever said:


> You can go to where ever they are making last min ressies once on board.  On the Magic it is the Rockin Bar D.  They can reorder your rotation if there are opening in the desired one.  The other way I might suggest if it is really that important is to e-mail or have your TA contact DCL ahead of time.  I arranged some special events for my 9 year nieces who had recently lost their dad that way.



That's correct.  On the Wonder, I think they do the dining changes in WaveBands.  When you check in, they'll give you a Navigator for the first day.  That will tell you where the dining changes can be made.

If you have a specific dining request, your best chance of getting it would be to call DCL about 3 weeks before your cruise and having the request noted on your reservation.  I believe that's about when they do the dining assignments.  There's no guarantee the request will be granted, but it worked for us when requesting a specific server.


----------



## princess toria

DiSnEyFrEaK22 said:


> I am bringing my wedding guestbook on the cruise, I hope the characters will sign it!



i was thinking of doing this as we are getting married on the cruise, did they do it for you?


----------



## Susiesark

Queen2 said:


> I started reading this thread at the begining. Great ideas. The only thing my computer keeps freezing. At this rate it will take me to a cow flies over the moon to finish.
> 
> I have a good secret, not sure it has been posted. When we cruised a few years ago we found you can order Mickey bars anytime you want. Room service & at any meal. On a Disney cruise you can't go a day without a Mickey Bar. Sometimes 2


We got off the Wonder 8 days ago.  We had coffee and cookies delivered daily, as well as barbeque wings and BLT most days (which my husband said were the best he's had). We would also bring  dessert from the dining room back to our room (so much better than the Mickey bars). Be sure to grab a handful of the cookies from Beach Blanket Buffet, too.  We had lots of $1 bills for all the room service we had. 

RE: changing dining rotation: My dining schedule was different than I requested so I immediately headed to Wavebands to change it.  They took my request but I never heard back.  If it is a full cruise, it is unlikely you will get a  change.


----------



## poohj80

Susiesark said:


> RE: changing dining rotation: My dining schedule was different than I requested so I immediately headed to Wavebands to change it.  They took my request but I never heard back.  If it is a full cruise, it is unlikely you will get a  change.



We have been successful changing our dining rotation on board, but our new table was tucked back in the farthest corner we could be in each dining room.  We wondered if they kept the worst tables available for such changes, but maybe we were just unlucky.


----------



## Kurby

abcangie87 said:


> You know, I think the Magic of the service on DCL is this: you only have to ask once or twice. For example, on our last cruise, I asked for a few slices of cheese for DD1 at dinner on the first (and maybe the 2nd) night, and then they just automatically were on the table all the rest of the nights. Same with our room steward, the first evening after dinner/show we asked for a bucket of ice. He then made sure there was a fresh bucket of ice in our room pretty much all the time (after morning clean up, and again at turn-down).
> 
> .
> 
> Happy sailing!



We must have had the one room steward who thought anything I ask for was an inconvience. 

In 09 we had an inside cabin. Small. So I asked if it was possible to remove the table which was met with "why, really, are you sure". Then a second call to ask the round seat be removed because it was broken ( there was a sharp something broken off and I did t want my dd3 to get hurt.  That was met wih are you sure do I really want it out

That night I ask for an extra sheet because dh is a blanket hog and I serpent half the night fighting with him in his sleep to get a corner of the sheet and rather then leaving the sheet for the next few nights I had to. Call every night to get one 

What tools the cake was every time he saw dh he would smile and say hell mr x but completely ignore me. Humph 

I didn't think I was asking a lot so I didnt understand the attitude

Oh well. Next trip is on the dream in just over a year


----------



## Grandma4ever

Kurby said:


> We must have had the one room steward who thought anything I ask for was an inconvience.
> 
> In 09 we had an inside cabin. Small. So I asked if it was possible to remove the table which was met with "why, really, are you sure". Then a second call to ask the round seat be removed because it was broken ( there was a sharp something broken off and I did t want my dd3 to get hurt.  That was met wih are you sure do I really want it out
> 
> That night I ask for an extra sheet because dh is a blanket hog and I serpent half the night fighting with him in his sleep to get a corner of the sheet and rather then leaving the sheet for the next few nights I had to. All every night
> 
> What tools the cake was every time he saw dh he would smile and say hell mr x but completely ignore me. Humph
> 
> I didn't think I was asking a lot so I didnt understand the attitude
> 
> Oh well. Next trip is on the dream in just over a year



I am so sorry to hear you got stuck with the exception for DCL.  I might reccomend that if you have poor service like that in the future that you go to guest service and discuss with a DCL officer about the problems you are having.  That is the only way that DCL can train and correct staff that are not meeting the DCL standards.

We have never been questioned about a request except to assure the CM understood what we desired.  Asked for an extra blanket and it MAGICALLY appeared.  I wanted extra shampoo and I got it.  Extra tea from the dinning room and it was provided.  

Some staff are newer and still learning.  There are those who just may never cut it.  However, for the most part DCL does provide great service which create a great vacation.  That is as long as we do not allow our expectations to get so large that it is not humanly possible to meet them.


----------



## squirrel

Does the DCL have a refillable mug like WDW?  If yes, how much for one?

I thought when we went back in 2000, that they did have one for soda.  We didn't bother as we were doing the land/sea and were only on the Wonder for 4 nights.


----------



## poohj80

squirrel said:


> Does the DCL have a refillable mug like WDW?  If yes, how much for one?



No need for one as sodas and coffee are free at the drink station by the pool.


----------



## rescuetink

squirrel said:


> Does the DCL have a refillable mug like WDW?  If yes, how much for one?





poohj80 said:


> No need for one as sodas and coffee are free at the drink station by the pool.



They do sell them, but like poohj80 said, soda (ice tea, fruit juice, coffee tea, ect.) is free!!!  I just packed one and stuffed it with clothes in our suitcase and brought it with me!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WALT!!! *


----------



## 2CME911

Great thread...subbing
Thank you for the info


----------



## Kurby

DL1957 said:


> I wear my laynard and put the sticker inside it and don't even take off the back of the sticker.  You won't loose it and you wont have a # or Character in your photo.



What stickers are you guys referring to. Do you have a pic of what they look like


----------



## Susiesark

Kurby said:


> What stickers are you guys referring to. Do you have a pic of what they look like


When you book your shore excursion through DCL, you meet up in your group and the leader carries a placard and everyone in the group has matching stickers.  This way it makes it easier to stay in your own group. It's small, maybe 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" but you don't want it in your photos.


----------



## loewymartin

I spent days reading this thread to then find the fabulous summary RescueTink posted on page 46!  Thank you for summarizing - just wish I knew that a few days and pages ago 

I can't wait for our first Disney cruise in February 2012.  I had already started a list of the things to remember to do and bring and I'm sure I will be adding to it over the next few months.

Subbing to get more info!


----------



## rosermama

Not sure if this has been mentioned...

We make t-shirts for each cruise, we have done them in a couple of different ways.  We have done iron-ons and air brushing we have a great guy in Hawaii who does the air brush for $10-$20 a shirt and ships them to us and is amazing.

We always do the shirts with a nice picture on the front we chose a different one for each cruise.  Then we put on the nametags if you search the magnet boards there is templates for the disney cruise nametags.

We wear them on the day we board the ship, makes for a great first picture and you can always tell the whole family.  

Also the crew will greet you by name which is really special for the kids. 

Finally at the end of the day, before dinner I take the kids shirts and drop them off at Guest Services to get signed.


----------



## cnktruitt

Susiesark said:


> When you book your shore excursion through DCL, you meet up in your group and the leader carries a placard and everyone in the group has matching stickers.  This way it makes it easier to stay in your own group. It's small, maybe 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" but you don't want it in your photos.



Just another fyi......On our last Disney cruise my group sticker left a residue on my top.  It never, ever came off and it did ruin the top.  It was a fluke and I don't expect that to happen again but I'll be applying future stickers to my lanyard.


----------



## rosermama

Ok so I was reading other pages, I think I am up to 31 and someone was talking about how much they gained.

Here is something they tell you if you attend the gym presentation on day 1, the average person gains 1-2lbs a day on a cruise.  

This was a huge shock to me...how could this happen.  I tell you its the the abudance of food,

Here is how I combated it:
-I worked out before I left so my body was in full swing of burning.  
-I worked out twice with a trainer (it was considerably cheap compared to my gym). 
-I only took the stairs (which was pretty easy even with heels on)
-I ran the 5K on CC, it only takes about 1 hr (of course I sent DH to get a good spot on the beach, cause he can blink and lose weight)

I ended up losing 2lbs on the cruise and I ate everything possible, I was a food addict.


----------



## rosermama

for those of you who like to decorate your door...

I print my magnets on card stock paper and then stick my 13 year old to cut them out which she loves.

I buy a roll of magnet tape at the hobby store and cut about an inch or a little less and stick it to the back.

This is considerably cheaper than if you print your magnets on the printable magnet paper they sell and many people suggest. We have never had a problem with them falling off and after 3 cruises I still have magnet tape left.  If someone steals ours off the door, I'm not to bothered as it didn't cost me much.  I tend to keep a lot of them and recycle for the next cruise, I just keep them in a large manila envelope.


----------



## rosermama

Sorry I am posting another one but as I read through the comments it sparks a light bulb for me...

When we were on the Dream, one night we didn't like our table location (or our server) so we asked the head waiter if they could sit us in another section and they did.

1st it depends on availablity, it is easy to sit you in a section when someone has reservations somewhere else.  Also when you tell your waiter you are not dinning there the next night (for whatever reason) they notify the head waiter so they can make that table available for these reasons as well if someone missed thier meal.


----------



## rosermama

richmo said:


> Didn't read thru this whole thread, but have a few unofficial tips:
> 
> - On the day you set sail, try to get to the port early.  You get on the ship earlier, which means you can have a nice lunch that you wouldn't get if you arrive closer to sailing time.  Plus it gives you a little time to get to know the ship before you unpack; maybe even use the pool, if you're so inclined.  Only drawback: you can't get into your room until early afternoon (1:30/2:00), so you'll need to carry a small bag around.



FYI- They are getting really picky with the port times.  No matter what time you show up, if your number doesn't corespond with the time your registered for online, the person who checks you in may switch your number.  It happens more often than not...

On the bright side, if you have issues in the port where you get a higher number then you should just talk to the check in person and they will help you out.


----------



## rescuetink

cnktruitt said:


> Just another fyi......On our last Disney cruise my group sticker left a residue on my top.  It never, ever came off and it did ruin the top.  It was a fluke and I don't expect that to happen again but I'll be applying future stickers to my lanyard.



My DS had a swim shirt on and we put his sticker on it, it never has come completely off!!  It was one of those stretching, sun block type shirts!!


----------



## MickeyWatcher

Bump. Keep them coming!


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Wooo 50 pages in 2 days...thanks guys and gals...great tips

I have a tip and story to explain why It has probably been said, but I want to emphasize the importance. If you are going to participate in the FE gift exchange on your cruise, make sure you go on the Cruise Meets boards and register with your group and the FE group.

Back in August 2007 I took my first and so far only cruise. I had read about the fish extenders and gotten excited. However, I misunderstood the whole concept. While reading I just assumed that if you hung a FE and hung it outside your door that random people would bring small gifts on board and pop them into your FE. In turn I took load of small things from Japan to share also. Well first night my 2 DDs went around popping things like Japanese fans, Character chopsticks, Japanese snacks and Japan Disney pins into random FEs around the ship. There were far mor FEs than we had gifts, but we put stuff into atleast 50 FEs. Then we waited. Four nights and Five days passed and the only thing we ever got in our FE was the bill. The girls were disappointed. I just assumed that it was because we were at the end of the hall. Now 4 years later as I begin to research for my birthday cruise in 2013 I understand why.

Another tip for international travelers who don't speak English...you can pre request that one of your serving staff be able to speak your language. We had a wonderful server from Japan. In addition to her tip we took her a care package from home. Menus are also available in a variety of languages if you let them know before you go.

See you on the Dream..Dec.29 2013...Say happy Birthday and put something in my FE


----------



## rescuetink

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!
> 
> I hope this works!!  If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit





rescuetink said:


> I meant to add this which I was including in the emails that I've sent out:
> 
> There are a number of things that seem to repeat themselves, but it shows that different people had different experiences with different things!!  But all in all it seems to be an easier read then paging through the thread!!  I did do a spell check and make some minor changes to some posts.  It also indicates the end of each page so if you see a post that interests you, then you can just go to that page on the DIS and see the responses after it!!  If you see anything that I posted incorrectly PLEASE let me know so I can change it!!  I just got off the magic and can't wait to sail DCL again in 2013!!
> 
> Oh, and one of my BIGGEST tips is to re-book another DCL trip while your onboard!!  And what we did was book a December 2013 3 day sailing and paid the required 10% deposit on that, we booked 2 rooms at around $89.00 per room deposit.  Now we can decide when we actually want to sail, which we can even push it into 2014, and then we can change our sail date!!  And if we decide that we can't do the cruise, or something else get's in the way of us going (NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!) we can just get our deposit back, but we can never get the discount once we get off!!)  You can also add a TA after you book online depending on who has the best incentives, as long as you don't pay the cruise off before you try and add the TA!!  Oh, and I think that the re-booking desk was without question the #1 busiest spot we saw on the cruise!!  That girl had a line of people waiting before she would sit down twice a day, and she wouldn't get a break till she cut the line off!!  So try and get to her early!!
> 
> Oh, and keep the suggestions for the thread coming!!!  I love the DIS... and all the DISigners who made wonderful door magnets and shirt DISigns for my family!!!
> 
> Happy Sailing!!



Just reposting this!!!


----------



## ladyemz

Subsciribing now 

Great thread, thank you to everyone who has shared their secrets, this is going to make our first cruise and Disneymoon even more magical now!


----------



## kid-at-heart

tokyodisneydad said:


> Wooo 50 pages in 2 days...thanks guys and gals...great tips
> 
> I have a tip and story to explain why It has probably been said, but I want to emphasize the importance. If you are going to participate in the FE gift exchange on your cruise, make sure you go on the Cruise Meets boards and register with your group and the FE group.
> 
> Back in August 2007 I took my first and so far only cruise. I had read about the fish extenders and gotten excited. However, I misunderstood the whole concept. While reading I just assumed that if you hung a FE and hung it outside your door that random people would bring small gifts on board and pop them into your FE. In turn I took load of small things from Japan to share also. Well first night my 2 DDs went around popping things like Japanese fans, Character chopsticks, Japanese snacks and Japan Disney pins into random FEs around the ship. There were far mor FEs than we had gifts, but we put stuff into atleast 50 FEs. Then we waited. Four nights and Five days passed and the only thing we ever got in our FE was the bill. The girls were disappointed. I just assumed that it was because we were at the end of the hall. Now 4 years later as I begin to research for my birthday cruise in 2013 I understand why.
> 
> Another tip for international travelers who don't speak English...you can pre request that one of your serving staff be able to speak your language. We had a wonderful server from Japan. In addition to her tip we took her a care package from home. Menus are also available in a variety of languages if you let them know before you go.
> 
> See you on the Dream..Dec.29 2013...Say happy Birthday and put something in my FE



  Happy Birthday!!! For this year, 2012, 2013... How wonderful to have a cruise for your birthday.  I hope you plan to participate again in the FEs and this time receive many nice surprises.


----------



## tokyodisneydad

kid-at-heart said:


> Happy Birthday!!! For this year, 2012, 2013... How wonderful to have a cruise for your birthday.  I hope you plan to participate again in the FEs and this time receive many nice surprises.



Thanks and I definitely plan on the FE exchange...although I am worried about what gifts I can take, especially after seeing all the great ideas on the Homemade FE gift thread.


----------



## mimmi

tokyodisneydad said:


> Thanks and I definitely plan on the FE exchange...although I am worried about what gifts I can take, especially after seeing all the great ideas on the Homemade FE gift thread.



I bought a few very cute Mickey coffee spoons in Narita last month, as well as tons of Disney stuff at the 100 Yen shop. Turns out that we won't do the FE exchange, so your advice about checking first was dead on.
I think, especially for the kids, you have the best shopping opportunities of all, I could spend days in japanese shopping malls, oh wait, actually I do .


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

rosermama said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned...
> 
> We make t-shirts for each cruise, we have done them in a couple of different ways.  We have done iron-ons and air brushing we have a great guy in Hawaii who does the air brush for $10-$20 a shirt and ships them to us and is amazing.
> 
> We always do the shirts with a nice picture on the front we chose a different one for each cruise.  Then we put on the nametags if you search the magnet boards there is templates for the disney cruise nametags.
> 
> We wear them on the day we board the ship, makes for a great first picture and you can always tell the whole family.
> 
> Also the crew will greet you by name which is really special for the kids.
> 
> Finally at the end of the day, before dinner I take the kids shirts and drop them off at Guest Services to get signed.


Could you please share the name of the guy in HAWAII who does the air brushing? We live in Hawaii and would love to have him do some for us!Karen and Ron


----------



## suzanneaz

Another tip for FE is to find your group early as the groups set a cut off date around 6 weeks before the cruise. Since so many people make homemade items (which may be expensive and/or time consuming) they need to know how many to make. Once the group is formed and items are bought it isn't easy to add people so groups are strict about their cutoff.  I hadn't seen mention of this on this post.  I haven't looked through the FE post so I thought I would add it in case others come to this board first like me.


----------



## rosermama

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Could you please share the name of the guy in HAWAII who does the air brushing? We live in Hawaii and would love to have him do some for us!Karen and Ron



He is in the international marketplace kind of towards the back away from the main road down wakiki

His website is Arainbowstuio.com

He also does great henna tattoos

When we saw met him this summer he was more than happy to help us out and says he send stuff out all the time


----------



## NAB

Four Bears said:


> I am not sure if this was already posted....
> 
> The Disney Magic (and I imagine the Wonder as well) do not have electrical outlets by the beds.   Fortunately, I figured this out before I cruised  2 years ago, since DH uses a BiPAP machine at night due to sleep apnea.   We were prepared, though, and brought an extension cord.  So it wasn't an issue for us, but I want to let others know who could be affected.




Another tip is that if your machine takes distilled water they well provide this for you free of charge. Just call and it goes under Health request. They had a 4 litre bottle waiting in the room when we got there.


----------



## poohj80

rosermama said:


> He is in the international marketplace kind of towards the back away from the main road down wakiki
> 
> His website is Arainbowstuio.com



Just to fix a slight typo:

http://www.arainbowstudio.com/

Also, do you tell him what you were thinking of a design or does he come up with it on his own?


----------



## rosermama

poohj80 said:


> Just to fix a slight typo:
> 
> http://www.arainbowstudio.com/
> 
> Also, do you tell him what you were thinking of a design or does he come up with it on his own?



He will work with you on what you would like.  Also he told us that if we have a picture in mind we can send it to him and he will try to make something close to it, depending how detailed the picture is you want. 

I have tried the iron on shirts many times but the iron ons don't last, they either peel off or wash off.  

On our next cruise we are going with air brush but a non-disney centered designed something simple.

I can post some pictures of my shirts I have done, if someone can PM me and explain how to add pictures to my posts. THANKS


----------



## mousetrip

Leaving for our first cruise in 34 days!  I am loving these tips!  Keep them coming!  Maybe when we return I can add one of my own (though I doubt it with all you pros!)

Jennifer in MO


----------



## rescuetink

Bumping!!!  



rescuetink said:


> Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!
> 
> I hope this works!!  If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit





rescuetink said:


> I meant to add this which I was including in the emails that I've sent out:
> 
> There are a number of things that seem to repeat themselves, but it shows that different people had different experiences with different things!!  But all in all it seems to be an easier read then paging through the thread!!  I did do a spell check and make some minor changes to some posts.  It also indicates the end of each page so if you see a post that interests you, then you can just go to that page on the DIS and see the responses after it!!  If you see anything that I posted incorrectly PLEASE let me know so I can change it!!  I just got off the magic and can't wait to sail DCL again in 2013!!
> 
> Oh, and one of my BIGGEST tips is to re-book another DCL trip while your onboard!!  And what we did was book a December 2013 3 day sailing and paid the required 10% deposit on that, we booked 2 rooms at around $89.00 per room deposit.  Now we can decide when we actually want to sail, which we can even push it into 2014, and then we can change our sail date!!  And if we decide that we can't do the cruise, or something else get's in the way of us going (NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!) we can just get our deposit back, but we can never get the discount once we get off!!)  You can also add a TA after you book online depending on who has the best incentives, as long as you don't pay the cruise off before you try and add the TA!!  Oh, and I think that the re-booking desk was without question the #1 busiest spot we saw on the cruise!!  That girl had a line of people waiting before she would sit down twice a day, and she wouldn't get a break till she cut the line off!!  So try and get to her early!!
> 
> Oh, and keep the suggestions for the thread coming!!!  I love the DIS... and all the DISigners who made wonderful door magnets and shirt DISigns for my family!!!
> 
> Happy Sailing!!


----------



## 2CME911

It works great!  Thank You so much for posting all of this info together.


----------



## mousetrip

mimmi said:


> I bought a few very cute Mickey coffee spoons in Narita last month, as well as tons of Disney stuff at the 100 Yen shop. Turns out that we won't do the FE exchange, so your advice about checking first was dead on.
> I think, especially for the kids, you have the best shopping opportunities of all, I could spend days in japanese shopping malls, oh wait, actually I do .



Japanese shopping malls?  Is this a place you go to online to buy FE gifts?  I'm new to this, info please!!


----------



## rescuetink

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!
> 
> I hope this works!!  If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit



I updated the document up to this point in the thread!!!


----------



## kuhltiffany

What an awesome thread, thanks from a cruise newbie!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you so much, rescuetink!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

The document is awesome!  Thanks so much.  It really helps a first time cruiser!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

They give Birthday buttons I found this out when my ID was returned to me and they saw on it, it was my actual Birthday


----------



## Susiesark

tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> They give Birthday buttons I found this out when my ID was returned to me and they saw on it, it was my actual Birthday


As well as Anniversary buttons and 'Lost my Tooth' buttons.


----------



## tikimimi

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Thank you so much, rescuetink!



rescuetink - the Google doc was a genius idea. Thank you!


----------



## jazaman

For medical reasons, I can't have coke, pepsi or dr. pepper.  I generally have root beer.  If it's not available, what other choices will I have?


----------



## Susiesark

jazaman said:


> For medical reasons, I can't have coke, pepsi or dr. pepper.  I generally have root beer.  If it's not available, what other choices will I have?


The soda fountain offers Sprite, lemonade and tea.  Or you can bring your own.  We brought orange soda with us.


----------



## rescuetink

jazaman said:


> For medical reasons, I can't have coke, pepsi or dr. pepper.  I generally have root beer.  If it's not available, what other choices will I have?



We brought a case of water on board with us!!  We took it with us on excursions!!


----------



## mousetrip

rosermama said:


> Ok so I was reading other pages, I think I am up to 31 and someone was talking about how much they gained.
> 
> Here is something they tell you if you attend the gym presentation on day 1, the average person gains 1-2lbs a day on a cruise.
> 
> This was a huge shock to me...how could this happen.  I tell you its the the abudance of food,
> 
> Here is how I combated it:
> -I worked out before I left so my body was in full swing of burning.
> -I worked out twice with a trainer (it was considerably cheap compared to my gym).
> -I only took the stairs (which was pretty easy even with heels on)
> -I ran the 5K on CC, it only takes about 1 hr (of course I sent DH to get a good spot on the beach, cause he can blink and lose weight)
> 
> I ended up losing 2lbs on the cruise and I ate everything possible, I was a food addict.




Love this, I will totally do the 5K now!!  I cannot run the whole thing, but I will run/walk it!!  Love the stair idea too, and I bet, with such a busy place, that you will beat the elevator most times!


----------



## lgierling

Another "Thanks" to rescuetink for the Google Doc.


----------



## mousetrip

rosermama said:


> FYI- They are getting really picky with the port times.  No matter what time you show up, if your number doesn't corespond with the time your registered for online, the person who checks you in may switch your number.  It happens more often than not...
> 
> On the bright side, if you have issues in the port where you get a higher number then you should just talk to the check in person and they will help you out.



Here's the deal, We have 18 people going, or 6 parties.  One party of two did online check in and got an 11:30 time slot.  Then I checked in my in-laws and they got a noon time slot.  Being without our passports (it was over Christmas) I couldn't do our family, so I called Disney Cruiseline in a panic because I knew I wouldn't be able to get an early check in time by the time we got home and they said, "Don't check in online then because when you are assigned a time, THAT is your time, but if you don't have an assigned time, then you can just show up and they'll get you in when they can.    I am worried about this!  We are all planning on getting to the port at 11am.  I know we'll wait some, but just hoping we'll be ok like the agent said...  Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## CareBlair

pinkfairy1684 said:


> Thank you!!!    I ordered the platter from a woman in CT and she shipped it to my house very quickly.  Her company is called Custom Ceramics by Traci.  She did an awesome job working with me to personalize my platter.  Let me know if you want any more information!



What did they use for the character autographs? Sharpie? Paint pen? Just wondering how permanent the autographs will be. I assume you will never use the platter for food and will only display it? Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

CareBlair said:


> What did they use for the character autographs? Sharpie? Paint pen? Just wondering how permanent the autographs will be. I assume you will never use the platter for food and will only display it? Thanks!



They'll use whatever you give them with the item to be autographed (if you want somethine specific or special colors).  Otherwise, I believe it's just a black Sharpie.


----------



## smint

Great thread! Love hearing about the 5k!


----------



## jp'smommy

Thanks for all of the tips! I will be doing lots of reading in the next little while!


----------



## fitmom0f2

Wow! I actually read the whoooooole thread... addictive stuff.  Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## isitnaptime

jazaman said:


> For medical reasons, I can't have coke, pepsi or dr. pepper.  I generally have root beer.  If it's not available, what other choices will I have?



If you are really craving root beer, you can order one in the restaurants/lounges.  They come in a can and cost $2.


----------



## mickeyfan1

As DCL uses Coke products, be aware the Barqs has added caffeine.


----------



## Fivepin

jazaman said:


> For medical reasons, I can't have coke, pepsi or dr. pepper.  I generally have root beer.  If it's not available, what other choices will I have?



HI-C pink lemonade or fruit punch
Sprite
Sprite Zero
can't remember the others

You could bring on your own rootbeer.  I have done that for my youngest who loves rootbeer.


----------



## disfunfor3

You could possibly try the single serve drink mixes...you could mix them up for one drink at a time or bring a container to mix up a couple quarts at a time.
I really enjoy the raspberry green tea and the peach mango green tea by Crystal Light.  I'm planning to bring several single-serving flavors to have lots of options.


----------



## mimmi

mousetrip said:


> Japanese shopping malls?  Is this a place you go to online to buy FE gifts?  I'm new to this, info please!!




No, I meant shopping malls in Japan. I'm there quite often and discovered that you can get much more Disney stuff there than, for example, in Vienna, where I'm from.


----------



## LilGMom

I am a Dt. Dew drinker and since that is a Pepsi product would it be possible for me to have a case sent with our luggage to our stateroom?

And for those of you that like the little packets to flavor your water bottles you might want to check out the Mio flavor things.  We've tried the Fruit Punch (this one works really good to kill the theme park water flavor in the fountains), Peach Mango (my favorite) and the Sweet Tea (doesn't really taste like hurt your teeth sweet southern tea so it is pretty good).


----------



## mickeyfan1

LilGMom said:


> I am a Dt. Dew drinker and since that is a Pepsi product would it be possible for me to have a case sent with our luggage to our stateroom?
> 
> And for those of you that like the little packets to flavor your water bottles you might want to check out the Mio flavor things.  We've tried the Fruit Punch (this one works really good to kill the theme park water flavor in the fountains), Peach Mango (my favorite) and the Sweet Tea (doesn't really taste like hurt your teeth sweet southern tea so it is pretty good).



If you wish to bring your own sodas on board, you must carry them on with you. They can not be in your checked luggage.  This is DCLs rule, and although there are people here who say they give cases of water to the porters or put stuff in their checked bags for the porters, how would you feel if one of your cans exploded in your suitcase, ruining clothing, and perhaps ruining someone elses, if the stuff leaked out?  Not you personally, but in general.  So if DCL has no issues with you bringing it on, as long as you bring it, you will be fine.


----------



## Susiesark

LilGMom said:


> I am a Dt. Dew drinker and since that is a Pepsi product would it be possible for me to have a case sent with our luggage to our stateroom?
> 
> And for those of you that like the little packets to flavor your water bottles you might want to check out the Mio flavor things.  We've tried the Fruit Punch (this one works really good to kill the theme park water flavor in the fountains), Peach Mango (my favorite) and the Sweet Tea (doesn't really taste like hurt your teeth sweet southern tea so it is pretty good).


You can bring just about anything you want on board.  We brought wine boxes, wine bottles, cans of soda and a case of water.  I don't care for their coffee, and choice of creamers, too much, so I brought a bag of single serve flavored coffee creamers with me.  I took some to every meal.


----------



## LilGMom

mickeyfan1 said:


> If you wish to bring your own sodas on board, you must carry them on with you. They can not be in your checked luggage.  This is DCLs rule, and although there are people here who say they give cases of water to the porters or put stuff in their checked bags for the porters, how would you feel if one of your cans exploded in your suitcase, ruining clothing, and perhaps ruining someone elses, if the stuff leaked out?  Not you personally, but in general.  So if DCL has no issues with you bringing it on, as long as you bring it, you will be fine.



Good to know.  We've never cruised before so this is all new to me and I hadn't even thought about an exploding soda in luggage.  I have no problem walking around with my case of Dew and everyone will be safer from my non-Dew mood swings if I have it with me on the cruise.


----------



## ldymcbth

Is there ginger ale available on board? We are sailing concierge - if I contact shoreside will they be able to arrange ginger ale in our cabin?


----------



## srauchbauer

what a great thread, i didn't get anything done around the house today. I read this thread all day 

Wondering if Girl Scout cookies would be appreciated for CM gifts.


----------



## Susiesark

srauchbauer said:


> what a great thread, i didn't get anything done around the house today. I read this thread all day
> 
> Wondering if Girl Scout cookies would be appreciated for CM gifts.


I think the CMs would LOVE Girl scout cookies. Great idea.


----------



## NAB

ldymcbth said:


> Is there ginger ale available on board? We are sailing concierge - if I contact shoreside will they be able to arrange ginger ale in our cabin?



There is ginger ale available in cans at the bar and probably though room service so you should have no problem.


----------



## joannalh

Great thread! Subscribing!


----------



## bledsoedoc

Thanks for the Google link. That was nice. And such an informative thread and very friendly! Thanks  to everyone.


----------



## SSinWYO

What a truly great thread!  Thanks to ALL for the tips and insider info!!


----------



## Deb T.

ldymcbth said:


> Is there ginger ale available on board? We are sailing concierge - if I contact shoreside will they be able to arrange ginger ale in our cabin?



You can also order ginger ale free at dinner.


----------



## ldymcbth

Deb T. said:


> You can also order ginger ale free at dinner.



Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## kerryk74

Subbing...


----------



## Marlea98

TorontoGirl said:


> I got an offical invitation in my Fish and then a certificate afterwards saying that I had participated.  I stood in line with all the officers and traded with people before going to dinner...it was fun and I got quite a few great pins out of it



My kids were chosen to be honorary pin traders and they felt like they were so blessed to be up with the crew.  It was their first Disney cruise and visit and they started off with one pin when we arrived at DL and they came home with over 25 each.  When people heard it was their first time they just gave them pins and didn't want any pins traded in return.  Those people who were all involved made a cruise more special than it already was.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Thank you for that google document!    After 5 DCL cruises, I was still taking notes!


----------



## Melaniesmommy

Subscribing.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Is DCL like carnival in the fact that all food and tea water and juice are included in the price of the cruise, or do you have to pay extra for some of the food and drinks?


----------



## FrogLady23

Leleluvsdis said:


> Is DCL like carnival in the fact that all food and tea water and juice are included in the price of the cruise, or do you have to pay extra for some of the food and drinks?



HI!

On DCL the only extra food costs are for their special restaurants Palo/Remy and snacks outside of the theater.  As far ask drinks go, tea, milk, sodas, juice are free from the drink station and at dinner.  I'm not sure about sodas from room services.  Grown-up drinks and smoothies are extra.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lauraa

I love all the tips!! 
Taking our first cruise June 2012!
I'm taking lots of notes


----------



## lauraa

subscribing


----------



## Minnie Monellen

FrogLady23 said:


> HI!
> 
> On DCL the only extra food costs are for their special restaurants Palo/Remy and snacks outside of the theater.  As far ask drinks go, tea, milk, sodas, juice are free from the drink station and at dinner.  I'm not sure about sodas from room services.  Grown-up drinks and smoothies are extra.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Soda from room service comes in a can and costs about 2 dollars.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

lauraa said:


> I love all the tips!!
> Taking our first cruise June 2012!
> I'm taking lots of notes



What cruise are you on, Lauraa?

We'll be sailing on the Dream June 24 - 29, 2012.  Hope to meet you, if you're on the same..


----------



## lauraa

We are sailing on The Dream June 15th!


----------



## lauraa

Looks like we will just miss eachother


----------



## Purdue Mouse

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!




Also, you can bring the one the large Mickey vinylmations for signatures. If you can find one in white, it would be really cute.  You can specify what signatures you want: classic characters, princesses etc.


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

This thread is full of information!! Subscribing


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

lauraa said:


> Looks like we will just miss eachother



So sorry to hear that, but hope you have a wonderful cruise!

Hope you'll have time when you get back to post all about it...


----------



## Joanna71985

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!
> 
> I hope this works!!  If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit



Thank you soooooo much for that!


----------



## lynj808

Thank you to everyone for all this great info!  I have spent hours on here today....I can't wait till our cruise in August.  I'm making my lists now for things I don't want to forget....


----------



## StephC1217

Fivepin said:


> HI-C pink lemonade or fruit punch
> Sprite
> Sprite Zero
> can't remember the others
> 
> You could bring on your own rootbeer.  I have done that for my youngest who loves rootbeer.



Do they really have Sprite Zero on board??  I was going to bring my own!!


----------



## simbasmom2

Yep, there is a picture in a current thread regarding what drinks they have onboard.


----------



## rescuetink

Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you soooooo much for that!



  Your very welcome!!



lynj808 said:


> Thank you to everyone for all this great info!  I have spent hours on here today....I can't wait till our cruise in August.  I'm making my lists now for things I don't want to forget....



I'm reposting this for you!!  



> Originally Posted by rescuetink
> Ok, so thanks to msabol01 he showed me how to post the list as a Google Doc!!
> 
> I hope this works!! If not I'll just keep sending it out, I don't mind at all!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...TnQeDYrkA/edit
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by rescuetink
> I meant to add this which I was including in the emails that I've sent out:
> 
> There are a number of things that seem to repeat themselves, but it shows that different people had different experiences with different things!! But all in all it seems to be an easier read then paging through the thread!! I did do a spell check and make some minor changes to some posts. It also indicates the end of each page so if you see a post that interests you, then you can just go to that page on the DIS and see the responses after it!! If you see anything that I posted incorrectly PLEASE let me know so I can change it!! I just got off the magic and can't wait to sail DCL again in 2013!!
> 
> Oh, and one of my BIGGEST tips is to re-book another DCL trip while your onboard!! And what we did was book a December 2013 3 day sailing and paid the required 10% deposit on that, we booked 2 rooms at around $89.00 per room deposit. Now we can decide when we actually want to sail, which we can even push it into 2014, and then we can change our sail date!! And if we decide that we can't do the cruise, or something else get's in the way of us going (NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!) we can just get our deposit back, but we can never get the discount once we get off!!) You can also add a TA after you book online depending on who has the best incentives, as long as you don't pay the cruise off before you try and add the TA!! Oh, and I think that the re-booking desk was without question the #1 busiest spot we saw on the cruise!! That girl had a line of people waiting before she would sit down twice a day, and she wouldn't get a break till she cut the line off!! So try and get to her early!!
> 
> Oh, and keep the suggestions for the thread coming!!! I love the DIS... and all the DISigners who made wonderful door magnets and shirt DISigns for my family!!!



Happy Sailing!!


----------



## kats1mom

If you use the "Order breakfast" hanger for room service...which we love to do...don't hesitate to write notes.  Cranberry juice isn't listed, but we write it in, as well as ask for extra cream.


----------



## Maverick Mike

lauraa said:


> We are sailing on The Dream June 15th!



We are sailing with you!! It's myself, my wife, and two daughters (15, 4).  Hope to see you onboard!


----------



## lauraa

Thats great! This will be our first cruise. Have you guys joined our Facebook page?


----------



## mickeylove81

Subbing


----------



## abayaflowers

gdulaney said:


> Here are a few:
> -If you plan on doing laundry, I read a great tip on another thread... bring a couple of pop-up laundry hampers to separate your clothes ahead of time. We'd been bringing one bag, but I love the idea of going ahead and separating darks/whites/colors.



Purex 3 in 1 detergent and fabric softener sheets. Saved a lot of money purchasing for doing laundry.

Then, use the laundry after the last dinner rotation or if you are from California like us going on the Med cruise, we were up in the middle of the night getting use to the time change. So, we had the laundry room all to ourselves.


----------



## dreamsail

I just wanted to add a phone app called Ship Mate (1.99 iphone), it lets you add your cruise and customize a packing list, start an itinerary for each day and probably some things I haven't found yet...

for the person that needs everything planned out (ME), this is great


----------



## abayaflowers

dreamsail said:


> I just wanted to add a phone app called Ship Mate (1.99 iphone), it lets you add your cruise and customize a packing list, start an itinerary for each day and probably some things I haven't found yet...
> 
> for the person that needs everything planned out (ME), this is great



I was looking at the app this morning. So, I downloaded it. Then, I couldn't find the 12-night Med Cruise 2013.

I was so bummed!


----------



## sgc1107

dreamsail said:


> I just wanted to add a phone app called Ship Mate (1.99 iphone), it lets you add your cruise and customize a packing list, start an itinerary for each day and probably some things I haven't found yet...
> 
> for the person that needs everything planned out (ME), this is great



OMG!!! Thank you soooo much!!! This app is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Susiesark

Purdue Mouse said:


> Also, you can bring the one the large Mickey vinylmations for signatures. If you can find one in white, it would be really cute.  You can specify what signatures you want: classic characters, princesses etc.



They seem to always have the large vinylmation for sale in the onboard shop. Bring your own colorful Sharpies. It takes up a lot of luggage space when bringing it home.


----------



## Jessica_of_FL

abayaflowers said:


> I was looking at the app this morning. So, I downloaded it. Then, I couldn't find the 12-night Med Cruise 2013.
> 
> I was so bummed!



Could I bother you to check the app for my cruise for me? I'm going on the Fantasy June 30, 2012. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Wadekind

abayaflowers said:


> I was looking at the app this morning. So, I downloaded it. Then, I couldn't find the 12-night Med Cruise 2013.
> 
> I was so bummed!



Contact them within the app and they will update it. I see it only goes to Dec 2012 right now,


----------



## Wadekind

Jessica_of_FL said:


> Could I bother you to check the app for my cruise for me? I'm going on the Fantasy June 30, 2012.
> 
> Thanks!!



It is on there.


----------



## sgc1107

Wadekind said:


> Contact them within the app and they will update it. I see it only goes to Dec 2012 right now,



Yes they have awesome customer service! I needed help and they responded by email within 5 min or less!


----------



## sgc1107

Jessica_of_FL said:


> Could I bother you to check the app for my cruise for me? I'm going on the Fantasy June 30, 2012.
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes June 30th is on there! The best thing I like is it gives you a detailed map of each deck! And most features can be used on airplane mode! 

Tip: if you have Verizon you will have service while in San Juan!!!!


----------



## adznyfan

these are GREAT tips!! are there any other menu items besides the icecream bars that aren't listed on the menu?

headed for our first cruise in august and i think planning is half the fun


----------



## HartNSoul76

Great Tip I had been planning to order room service the night before our Early Excursion day plus coffee ... but hadn't remembered about the disemarkment day.  Thanks, First Cruise and my husband thinks I'm nutz to be doing all this research so early but we travel in April!


----------



## HartNSoul76

Would it be pushing if We did both the pillowcase and the Frame??? I thought the kids would like the pillowcase idea so I have that packed.  But for my husband and I like the frame Idea, especially if we get a really good family photo on board to put in it.


----------



## HartNSoul76

That is SO Great, I was wondering about T-Shirts and was about to ask.  I think the kids would get a kick out a large night-time T-shirt that can be used for a long time ... Was going to ask though, if I get a plain White T-shirt (Micheals) and put the Name and Date of the Cruise on One side would they still autograph it?


----------



## girl_barrie

HartNSoul76 said:


> Would it be pushing if We did both the pillowcase and the Frame??? I thought the kids would like the pillowcase idea so I have that packed.  But for my husband and I like the frame Idea, especially if we get a really good family photo on board to put in it.



You are allowed to request one item per person, up to 4 per stateroom, I believe. Doesn't matter the mix of stuff. We had pillowcases, T-shirts & a frame. Just make sure to LABEL clearly your stateroom, include the pens & be nice to the CM's and send treats!!


----------



## Minnie Monellen

girl_barrie said:


> You are allowed to request one item per person, up to 4 per stateroom, I believe. Doesn't matter the mix of stuff. We had pillowcases, T-shirts & a frame. Just make sure to LABEL clearly your stateroom, include the pens & be nice to the CM's and send treats!!



You are allowed two items per stateroom on the Dream.


----------



## ksloane

HartNSoul76 said:


> Would it be pushing if We did both the pillowcase and the Frame??? I thought the kids would like the pillowcase idea so I have that packed.  But for my husband and I like the frame Idea, especially if we get a really good family photo on board to put in it.



There were 3 of us and we had 3 mats and 2 pillowcases done. I think as long as you don't go crazy there won't be any problem. I did have mine in 2 separate ziploc bags as I had Sharpies for the photo mat and fabric markers for the pillowcases (and I put candy in each bag).



HartNSoul76 said:


> That is SO Great, I was wondering about T-Shirts and was about to ask.  I think the kids would get a kick out a large night-time T-shirt that can be used for a long time ... Was going to ask though, if I get a plain White T-shirt (Micheals) and put the Name and Date of the Cruise on One side would they still autograph it?



No. There can be stuff on them. Our pillowcases were personalized with cruise and date.


----------



## poohj80

Also, the earlier you drop off during your cruise, the more likely to get an extra item or two accepted.


----------



## SgtClaymore

I am a big chocaholic so I also do the cookies and milk and that always allows me to have sweet dreams! Get it lol


----------



## Tink1987

Have just sat here and read through this entire thread, cannot thank you guys enough for the tips and the google doc!!

Thank you so so much!


----------



## joannalh

Does anyone know what page the google doc is on? I saw it before but can't find it now.


----------



## Tehanna

joannalh said:


> does anyone know what page the google doc is on? I saw it before but can't find it now.



48


----------



## joannalh

Thanks!


----------



## Kwalters

Jessica_of_FL said:


> Could I bother you to check the app for my cruise for me? I'm going on the Fantasy June 30, 2012.
> 
> Thanks!!



I will be cruising with you!!!


----------



## babyburrito

Subscribing! Great tips! 
My family will be cruising in Oct and I can't wait! This is our second cruise and the tips are going to make it even better than our first one!


----------



## HartNSoul76

ksloane said:


> There were 3 of us and we had 3 mats and 2 pillowcases done. I think as long as you don't go crazy there won't be any problem. I did have mine in 2 separate ziploc bags as I had Sharpies for the photo mat and fabric markers for the pillowcases (and I put candy in each bag).
> 
> 
> 
> No. There can be stuff on them. Our pillowcases were personalized with cruise and date.


Thanks to all who responded I have a T-shirt that my oldest picked out ($3 at Michaels), a pillowcase for my youngest and I bought myself at White Sweatshirt ($3 at Walmart) and I may still throw in a Signiture Frame Mat for the whole family.  I also have an assortment of Sharpies and Fabric Markers.  Does this sound Good?


----------



## HartNSoul76

suzanneaz said:


> Another tip for FE is to find your group early as the groups set a cut off date around 6 weeks before the cruise. Since so many people make homemade items (which may be expensive and/or time consuming) they need to know how many to make. Once the group is formed and items are bought it isn't easy to add people so groups are strict about their cutoff.  I hadn't seen mention of this on this post.  I haven't looked through the FE post so I thought I would add it in case others come to this board first like me.


So how do you find an FE group for your cruise ... I know of only 2 other families so far on my cruise and we are all thinking of doing an FE exchange but don't know how to register?


----------



## HartNSoul76

eeyorefanuk said:


> I have just come back from our first cruise and asked this, was told no, they have to count them at the end of each day to make sure have same amount back


Oh  very SAD I was hoping to get some of the Pirate Night Menus ....


----------



## heatherBR

What an awesome thread! Thanks so much for all the tips. Loving it and getting more excited for the cruise with every tip that I read. April can't come soon enough!


----------



## towels

HartNSoul76 said:


> So how do you find an FE group for your cruise ... I know of only 2 other families so far on my cruise and we are all thinking of doing an FE exchange but don't know how to register?



From what I've heard generally it's part of the cruise meet threads here on the boards.


----------



## poohj80

HartNSoul76 said:


> Oh  very SAD I was hoping to get some of the Pirate Night Menus ....



We have asked in the past and have been allowed to keep several Pirate Night menus.


----------



## rescuetink

HartNSoul76 said:


> So how do you find an FE group for your cruise ... I know of only 2 other families so far on my cruise and we are all thinking of doing an FE exchange but don't know how to register?



You can find it here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85



joannalh said:


> Does anyone know what page the google doc is on? I saw it before but can't find it now.



https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1


----------



## alicia1506

subbing in. this is awesome. 

and helps a little OCD planner like myself feel like we're getting the most from our trip....


----------



## kjduncan

Subscribing! Great thread!


----------



## sparklechicks

kjduncan said:


> Subscribing! Great thread!



Completely Agree!!!


----------



## leeleesmail

Marking for later!


----------



## FreemanFamily2001

I was reading about people saying to bring in your own mugs/cups with lids etc. to fill at the pop station since the cups are pretty small.
I'm wondering if anyone knows, can you bring them in to the movies etc. instead of having to buy concessions?
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## fairytalelover

misseulalie said:


> This has been posted before, but what fun things can you do that DCL doesn't tell you about?  We are going to be on the ship for 25 Days and want to utilize all the little "secrets" DCL doesn't tell you about.. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 1.  Pillow cases with signatures
> 2.  Ordering cookies and milk from room service before bed.
> 
> What else????



You are taking a 25 day cruise???!!!


----------



## Snoopygirl

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> I was reading about people saying to bring in your own mugs/cups with lids etc. to fill at the pop station since the cups are pretty small.
> I'm wondering if anyone knows, can you bring them in to the movies etc. instead of having to buy concessions?
> Thanks everyone!!




Yes, you can.  We brought plastic mugs from WDW and used them and also took cups/lids/straws to make our own iced coffee in our room and we took them every night to the show.  I had those individual starbucks iced coffee pakcets and we had our housekeeping guy make sure we had ice in our room everyday by 3.


----------



## Susiesark

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> I was reading about people saying to bring in your own mugs/cups with lids etc. to fill at the pop station since the cups are pretty small.
> I'm wondering if anyone knows, can you bring them in to the movies etc. instead of having to buy concessions?
> Thanks everyone!!


We would stop by the machines to get coffee and soda to bring in, and bring in cookies from Beach Blanket Buffet.  Why buy concessions when there is so much free food?


----------



## nyh

Subbing.  Reading these today has been great -- thank you to everyone who's contributed.  Going on our first DCL cruise this June . . . .


----------



## eyesing2

Subbing too! Great stuff here.


----------



## rescuetink

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> I was reading about people saying to bring in your own mugs/cups with lids etc. to fill at the pop station since the cups are pretty small.
> I'm wondering if anyone knows, can you bring them in to the movies etc. instead of having to buy concessions?
> Thanks everyone!!



YOU BET!!!  We always do!!!   



misseulalie said:


> This has been posted before, but what fun things can you do that DCL doesn't tell you about?  We are going to be on the ship for 25 Days and want to utilize all the little "secrets" DCL doesn't tell you about.. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 1.  Pillow cases with signatures
> 2.  Ordering cookies and milk from room service before bed.
> 
> What else????



Here's the document I made from this thread with all the Secrets!!!  

I for got to attach it!!   So here it is again!!!   https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit


----------



## mdurette

FreemanFamily2001 said:


> I was reading about people saying to bring in your own mugs/cups with lids etc. to fill at the pop station since the cups are pretty small.
> I'm wondering if anyone knows, can you bring them in to the movies etc. instead of having to buy concessions?
> Thanks everyone!!



Thanks for this reminder.  Yes.....this is much needed for the coffee drinkers out there!


----------



## autgirl

Bama4Disney said:


> I couldn't do it either. Finally gave up and used my wife's Iphone and used the clock  and alarm on it.
> 
> I would probably still be there trying to figure it out.



I wonder if it's the same iphone alarm clock I bought...even with the directions, it took me forever to figure it out lol!



mdurette said:


> Thanks for this reminder.  Yes.....this is much needed for the coffee drinkers out there!



DH loves his Bubba Keg...huge coffe drinker so this is great!  Thanks to everyone for all the great tips.  Our first cruise is coming up in June and knowing all this great stuff is a huge help!


----------



## ge0rgette2

subscribing!


----------



## OKW Lover

Its not necessary to actually post a message to subscribe to this thread.  Just go to the menubar at the top of the thread and click on "Thread Tools" and from that drop down menu you can select "Subscribe to this Thread".


----------



## CruzTerri

To the poster who replied regarding the use of a BiPap machine.  Thank you.  I was wondering about the electrical.  I use a CPAP machine and make it a point to carry a 15 foot extension cord.  Glad to also know that I can have distilled water provided, another concern I had.  I think that I'll have my TA investigate that for us.

We have an inside for our November 2012 MR cruise and the layout appears that the head of the bed is at the end of the cabin, so I'll find out if need to have a longer extension cord.

Thanks go out to everyone who contributed these "secrets."  I have been counting down to our first Disney cruise since we booked in June 2011! 

I have downloaded the google doc


----------



## nancynymomof3

along his BiPap machine.  We called Room Service after we got into our cabin and they brought up a gallon of distilled water within 10 minutes.


----------



## hasabigrock

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



I like this one. I love getting stamps in my passport!


----------



## hasabigrock

When we were registering before we boarded the Dream we found a long line for registering kids for the Oceaneer's club/lab. They said it would be better to do it there vs. on the ship. 

We didn't listen and boarded. We headed for the 5th deck and registered our kids with no wait.


----------



## ge0rgette2

We are on the Magic this coming May and ive already registered my daughter


----------



## McNabrat

Ran across a google doc w/i this thread & am unable to find it again   would anyone mind reposting?

thanks!


----------



## NAB

ge0rgette2 said:


> We are on the Magic this coming May and ive already registered my daughter



You still will have to stand in that line to get the bracelet put on. But the line goes pretty fast because they will already have your information. Just remember your pass word you used on line because they will ask for it.

Also if your child is over 11 you do not have to go in that line because no bracelet needed.


----------



## jetskigrl

NAB said:


> You still will have to stand in that line to get the bracelet put on. But the line goes pretty fast because they will already have your information. Just remember your pass word you used on line because they will ask for it.
> 
> Also if your child is over 11 you do not have to go in that line because no bracelet needed.



If you have pre-registered for the clubs, you do not need to stand in the line at the terminal.  The braclet can be picked up the first time the child goes into the club (or during the open house the first day).   We have always registered online and then just walked up to the club when we got on the ship and they printed the band right there.  No need to wait in any lines.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

McNabrat said:


> Ran across a google doc w/i this thread & am unable to find it again   would anyone mind reposting?
> 
> thanks!



Found this in Post #815

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...TnQeDYrkA/edit


----------



## McNabrat

Thank you!


----------



## tynkerbell

ldymcbth said:


> Is there ginger ale available on board? We are sailing concierge - if I contact shoreside will they be able to arrange ginger ale in our cabin?



We've ordered ginger ale in the restaurants.


----------



## poohfriend9

tynkerbell said:


> We've ordered ginger ale in the restaurants.



Is there a charge for ginger ale or included as a regular soda?

I never knew you could get it in the restaurants, so good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Found this in Post #815
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...TnQeDYrkA/edit



I couldn't get this to work.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Namsupak

poohfriend9 said:


> Is there a charge for ginger ale or included as a regular soda?
> 
> I never knew you could get it in the restaurants, so good to know.  Thanks.



No charge for ordering in the restaurant.


----------



## tikimimi

Ginger ale - gives me something new to for next time.


----------



## labdogs42

so many awesome tips!  love it!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

rescuetink said:


> YOU BET!!!  We always do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the document I made from this thread with all the Secrets!!!
> 
> I for got to attach it!!   So here it is again!!!   https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit





MaryKatesMom said:


> I couldn't get this to work.  Am I doing something wrong?



You're right - I went back & tried and I can't get it to work either.

Here's a copy of another link (post #866)  but it doesn't work either.  Maybe there's a trick to opening a "Goggle Cocument"...


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

OK, I tried it again, and for some reason, it opened.  Try this link:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit#

this one works for me....

Good Luck!


----------



## rescuetink

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> OK, I tried it again, and for some reason, it opened.  Try this link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit#
> 
> this one works for me....
> 
> Good Luck!



The above worked when I tried it, but if it doesn't for anyone here it is again from me .....

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...eDYrkA/edit?userstoinvite=xsemx@aol.com&pli=1

David


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

rescuetink said:


> The above worked when I tried it, but if it doesn't for anyone here it is again from me .....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...eDYrkA/edit?userstoinvite=xsemx@aol.com&pli=1
> 
> David



I just wanted to thank you again for all your efforts and for sharing this with us, David!
Gretchen


----------



## rescuetink

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I just wanted to thank you again for all your efforts and for sharing this with us, David!
> Gretchen



Just doing my little bit to share the Magic after all the other DISers have done for me!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

rescuetink said:


> The above worked when I tried it, but if it doesn't for anyone here it is again from me .....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...eDYrkA/edit?userstoinvite=xsemx@aol.com&pli=1
> 
> David



Got it!  Thanks you David!


----------



## Marlea98

HartNSoul76 said:


> Would it be pushing if We did both the pillowcase and the Frame??? I thought the kids would like the pillowcase idea so I have that packed.  But for my husband and I like the frame Idea, especially if we get a really good family photo on board to put in it.



We got 2 pillowcases and a frame mat done for us - 2 adults and 2 kids.  I also put in some of the post cards from the stateroom to be signed by Mickey Mouse so I could send them to nephews and nieces, but they got lost somewhere.  I resubmitted my request the night before disembarkation but we never got them in the end.  They were the only things that went wrong, so I accepted that there would have been so many things put in to be done by a ship load of folks that it was inevitable something would have to go astray.  Shame it was mine, though


----------



## mgmcpa

After reading this thread, I'm still a bit confused about the best approach to having breakfast on the final morning.   It seems like people recommend room service, but do you have to have it delivered the night before?   If you don't do this, where can you eat that morning?

And, related to this, what is the latest you can still be on the boat that morning (or in other words - when are you kicked off)?


----------



## shburks

mgmcpa said:


> After reading this thread, I'm still a bit confused about the best approach to having breakfast on the final morning.   It seems like people recommend room service, but do you have to have it delivered the night before?   If you don't do this, where can you eat that morning?
> 
> And, related to this, what is the latest you can still be on the boat that morning (or in other words - when are you kicked off)?



I haven't been on our DCL cruise yet, but since this thread is so large (and an older thread), it may not catch the eye of some of the usual posters...

That said, here's my understanding:

Yes, you can order room service but must be done the night before as room service cannot be utilized the morning of disembarkation.

Your other options are Cabanas (or the more casual eatery/buffet on your ship) or a main dining room.  Depending on your normal dinner dining time, you will be assigned to a main dining room and time to eat on the last morning.  It will be early!

I believe around 9 or 9:15, they will be politely sweeping you off the ship!


----------



## poohj80

mgmcpa said:


> After reading this thread, I'm still a bit confused about the best approach to having breakfast on the final morning.   It seems like people recommend room service, but do you have to have it delivered the night before?   If you don't do this, where can you eat that morning?
> 
> And, related to this, what is the latest you can still be on the boat that morning (or in other words - when are you kicked off)?



We usually send one person up to the buffet to make a tray and bring to the cabin so it's like having room service.  There's no way we could all be up and at breakfast at 6:30ish which is when we were scheduled with early dining.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

poohj80 said:


> We usually send one person up to the buffet to make a tray and bring to the cabin so it's like having room service.  There's no way we could all be up and at breakfast at 6:30ish which is when we were scheduled with early dining.



What a great idea!  I'm writing that one down....


----------



## mdurette

mgmcpa said:


> After reading this thread, I'm still a bit confused about the best approach to having breakfast on the final morning.   It seems like people recommend room service, but do you have to have it delivered the night before?   If you don't do this, where can you eat that morning?
> 
> And, related to this, what is the latest you can still be on the boat that morning (or in other words - when are you kicked off)?



We just got off a 3 day cruise on the Dream this past Sunday.  Here is what happened.

Cabanas (the buffet place) was open for breakfast.  Go whatever time.  The dining rooms were also open.  Whatever restaurant you ate at the previous night would be the restaurant you go to.  If you had the first evening seating - then you would need to go to the first breakfast seating which I think was 6:45.  If you had the 2nd evening seating you went to the 2nd breakfast seating which I believe was 8:30ish.

There was NO room service this morning.

I believe all had to be off the ship at 10:00am.   We needed to be off around 8:00 to catch a flight.  I knew there was no way we would have time to make the early breakfast and from past trip I knew Cabanas would be full of people.  

So...what I did was the morning befor the last day we went to a buffet for breakfast.  I grabbed a couple packages of cereal, yogurt, milk and bananas and stashed in our fridge until the next morning.

The last morning, we got up - grabbed our not so special breakfast and ate in the room without the rush to get ready and get off by 8am.


----------



## mdurette

Marlea98 said:


> We got 2 pillowcases and a frame mat done for us - 2 adults and 2 kids.  I also put in some of the post cards from the stateroom to be signed by Mickey Mouse so I could send them to nephews and nieces, but they got lost somewhere.  I resubmitted my request the night before disembarkation but we never got them in the end.  They were the only things that went wrong, so I accepted that there would have been so many things put in to be done by a ship load of folks that it was inevitable something would have to go astray.  Shame it was mine, though



On our recent trip last week I brought a mat and a t-shirt to be autographed.  The CM and the forms you complete both said no more than 2 items per cabin.  All I had was 2 - so I don't know if it was enforced or not.

My DD loves her T-Shirt.  Signed by all princesses.  She also has a pillow case from last trip and likes that.  The mat came out nice.....but it would have been better if I took a picture during the cruise to actually fit the opening properly!!!!


----------



## Susiesark

mgmcpa said:


> After reading this thread, I'm still a bit confused about the best approach to having breakfast on the final morning.   It seems like people recommend room service, but do you have to have it delivered the night before?   If you don't do this, where can you eat that morning?
> 
> And, related to this, what is the latest you can still be on the boat that morning (or in other words - when are you kicked off)?


We hung around the ship long after our group was called.  We could see from deck 4 that the lines were so long to go through customs.  We were just about the last people to disembark, even after most of the employees.  No one ever said a word to us to hurry and get off. We had no lines anywhere!
We order coffee and donuts from room service on the last night, and we have hot coffee in our room on the last morning. I think you can order up until midnight.


----------



## richmo

I brought some of this up way back in page somewhere of this post, but the last morning is a big advantage to the late dining folks.

If you have early dining throughout the cruise, your assigned breakfast on the last day is really early, as mentioned in some of the earlier posts.  If you have late dining, its much more reasonable.

The other thing that hasn't been mentioned a lot is that if you have early breakfast that day, you eat, then you're supposed to take yourself and all your stuff to some common area (like the bars, etc.) and wait for your character tag to get called so you can disembark.  This can take awhile and when you do get called, it takes awhile to leave and get thru customs, etc.

Now, if you have the later seating, by the time you finish eating, virtually all the character luggage tags have already been called, there's no hanging around in the bars and the wait time to get off the ship, easier to find your luggage and the wait to get thru customs is generally greatly reduced.  Its much more leisurely and less of herding cattle.

A few points, though:  
- If you need to get off the ship early and have late dining, you'll have to skip your breakfast assignment and go to the buffet or room service, etc.
- I certainly wouldn't let the last morning dictate choosing early or late dining for the entire cruise, but it is a nice perk of late dining.
- And, of course, whichever dining you pick, you always have the option of going to the buffet.  If I remember correctly, the disembarkation sheet you'll get the last night doesn't talk about the buffet opening for breakfast, but it is.
- Some always ask if, having early dining throughout the cruise, if you can go to the late dining breakfast the last day.  The answer is no, you shouldn't.  You still go to the same table and have the same server that last morning.  At the late breakfast, that table is for whoever has it for late dining.  If you can't make the early breakfast, go to the buffet.
- Whatever option you choose, they'd really like you out of your stateroom by the time the late dining breakfast starts (around 8:15 or so), so they can get going on getting the rooms ready for the next cruise.  Once you leave your stateroom, you can take your time eating your breakfast and leave around 9 or so with little traffic.


----------



## Southern Sailaway

richmo said:


> Whatever option you choose, they'd really like you out of your stateroom by the time the late dining breakfast starts (around 8:15 or so), so they can get going on getting the rooms ready for the next cruise.  Once you leave your stateroom, you can take your time eating your breakfast and leave around 9 or so with little traffic.



Do you know what we were supposed to do in concierge?  We had the good fortune to be able to order room service breakfast on the last morning, so we had a relaxing breakfast in our suite.  However, we weren't sure what we were expected to do afterwards.  We ended up hanging out on our balcony until our shuttle driver arrived to pick us up (around 8:30 or so, I think).  I saw our steward in the hall just before we left and he didn't give any indication he was anxious for us to clear out, but I did notice that everyone in the rooms around us was already gone.


----------



## richmo

Southern Sailaway said:


> Do you know what we were supposed to do in concierge?  We had the good fortune to be able to order room service breakfast on the last morning, so we had a relaxing breakfast in our suite.  However, we weren't sure what we were expected to do afterwards.  We ended up hanging out on our balcony until our shuttle driver arrived to pick us up (around 8:30 or so, I think).  I saw our steward in the hall just before we left and he didn't give any indication he was anxious for us to clear out, but I did notice that everyone in the rooms around us was already gone.



I have no idea about that.  I would think 8:30 is OK, but they definitely don't want you hanging around.  Everything about the last morning is very business-like.  All the CMs are still polite, but their main focus that morning is getting you off the ship pretty much as quickly as they can.  Disembarkation/embarkation day for all the cast onboard is their busiest day by far and its only fair to give them as much opportunity to get their jobs done.  As painful as it is leaving the ship, appreciate how good the ship is when you embark.  Think of your vacation/cruise ending when you go to sleep that last night.


----------



## stingfancb

richmo said:


> The other thing that hasn't been mentioned a lot is that if you have early breakfast that day, you eat, then you're supposed to take yourself and all your stuff to some common area (like the bars, etc.) and wait for your character tag to get called so you can disembark.
> 
> There has never been any calling of character tags - this is the location of your luggage.  If you eat an early breakfast - you simply just take your things and walk off the ship.  ( I am usually sobbing during most of this.)


----------



## poohj80

stingfancb said:


> There has never been any calling of character tags - this is the location of your luggage.  If you eat an early breakfast - you simply just take your things and walk off the ship.  ( I am usually sobbing during most of this.)



This is how it works on the Dream and Fantasy since the terminal cannot accommodate everyone's luggage at the same time.  On the Magic and Wonder, you just get off whenever you are ready.


----------



## richmo

poohj80 said:


> ...On the Magic and Wonder, you just get off whenever you are ready.



Maybe things have changed.  When I was on the Wonder last summer (and the summer before), they displayed luggage character tags on the tv monitors in the lounges indicating when you could leave...


----------



## poohj80

richmo said:


> Maybe things have changed.  When I was on the Wonder last summer (and the summer before), they displayed luggage character tags on the tv monitors in the lounges indicating when you could leave...



Sorry, I was speaking specifically about Port Canaveral.  In Vancouver for the Alaska cruises last year, tags were used to determine what time we got of the Wonder.  Have no idea how it will work in Seattle this year.


----------



## Susiesark

richmo said:


> Maybe things have changed.  When I was on the Wonder last summer (and the summer before), they displayed luggage character tags on the tv monitors in the lounges indicating when you could leave...


I have been on the Wonder twice in the past year, both out of LA, and they have called the characters name on the luggage tags so you'll be released in smaller groups, although there were always long lines to disembark and get through customs.


----------



## linco711

love this thread


----------



## ginnenern

Great info. Thanks


----------



## lindylou2_2002

in THe Med for the last 2 years we have always had early dining but on the last morning both times we have also been given late Breakfast. Is this not what happens state side then  We are doing our 1st cruise out of new york in august and hate the idea of getting up really early on our last day as we dont fly home until the afternoon and was sort of banking on not getting off until at least 8.30 after late breakfast.


----------



## jbernatz

Great tips, cant wait to use many of them!


----------



## jbernatz

rescuetink said:


> Just doing my little bit to share the Magic after all the other DISers have done for me!!



Yes, thank you!!


----------



## acourtwdw

lindylou2_2002 said:


> in THe Med for the last 2 years we have always had early dining but on the last morning both times we have also been given late Breakfast. Is this not what happens state side then  We are doing our 1st cruise out of new york in august and hate the idea of getting up really early on our last day as we dont fly home until the afternoon and was sort of banking on not getting off until at least 8.30 after late breakfast.



If you want a later breakfast time, then go to the buffet instead of your assigned bfast spot.  That is what we do.  Also the service feels rushed in the MDRs on the last morning and is not relaxing to me.


----------



## thrillfan

My dd 17, took a mat for a 5x7 (the mat is a 8x10) on our Dream cruise and we got a picture mailer from the post office and put it in our carry on and in our carry of bag. When we got it out in the car it was fine. Thats how i do all my pictures


----------



## KashasMom

Great thread!  Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## rescuetink

Reposting the document.....

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1


----------



## cameyer85

Read someplace recently a comment about bring some sort of magnetic card to keep lights/ac on in the room? Can someone explain that? Dream cruise June 6-10 2012...anyone else? Thanks.


----------



## redman822

cameyer85 said:


> Read someplace recently a comment about bring some sort of magnetic card to keep lights/ac on in the room? Can someone explain that? Dream cruise June 6-10 2012...anyone else? Thanks.



It can be any card - even an old keycard from a hotel you visited years ago. Just make sure it's something you don't mind losing because sometime they are removed/misplaced by your cabin steward when they service your cabin because they are supposed to use theirs while they are working on your cabin.


----------



## McNabrat

What do you do with this old key card?  How does it help to keep lights or a/c on?


----------



## poohj80

McNabrat said:


> What do you do with this old key card?  How does it help to keep lights or a/c on?



There is a slot near the door where you are supposed to insert your KTTW card (or any magnetic card) to turn on power to room (lights, TV, etc).  It is a power saving measure assuming you wouldn't leave your room card in your cabin when you leave and, therefore, can't leave all the lights on when not in cabin.


----------



## redman822

Yes, to have your lights working or keep your Air conditionin running at the 'occupied' temperature you want, a card needs to be placed in a slot on the wall right inside your cabin door.  Take out the card and the AC goes 'off' (not really off, just to a warmer temp) and the lights go off as well (after a short delay).


----------



## casabloch

so please be conscientious and do not leave the lights and other equipment on when not in room. It increases costs for all, not to mention the environmental impact.


----------



## redman822

We kept ours in the slot but not fully inserted (thereby turning everything off) unless we were in the room because we wanted to keep track of them by keeping them in our lanyards rather than in the slot.  

After the first day on the ship and forgetting the DDs keycard in the slot as we left the cabin, we kept them 'on us' at all times and used the hotel card from before our cruise.


----------



## jetskigrl

redman822 said:


> We kept ours in the slot but not fully inserted unless we were in the room because we wanted to keep track of them by keeping them in our lanyards rather than in the slot.
> 
> After the first day on the ship and forgetting the DDs keycard in the slot as we left the cabin, we kept them 'on us' at all times and used the hotel card from before our cruise.



This is what we did as well.  Since the outside door looks on the Dream are touch pads, rather than sliding the key card in, we didn't have to remove them from the lanyards to get in the room.  So it was easier to just leave our KTTW cards in the lanyards and use a spare hotel key card for the lights.

Instead of turning off light switches when we left the room, we just pulled the keycard out of the slot and left it there.


----------



## Piglet2007

Love all the tips - especially helpful for a newbie like me


----------



## rescuetink

redman822 said:


> Yes, to have your lights working or keep your Air conditionin running at the 'occupied' temperature you want, a card needs to be placed in a slot on the wall right inside your cabin door.  Take out the card and the AC goes 'off' (not really off, just to a warmer temp) and the lights go off as well (after a short delay).



I need to add this to the document!!!


----------



## pequele

what are FEs? Fish things? I'm confused....1st cruise on DCL booked for May 2013 and learning all I can in a year!!


----------



## acourtwdw

This was a quick list I made for a friend that was taking his family on their first Dream cruise (first cruise actually) in Feb 2012. It was him, his wife, their three kids (1,5, and 7) plus some extended family. 


The lights in the stateroom have this card thingy that you put your room key into for the lights to come on.  However, you can use any card that has a magnetic strip, like a library card or a Kroger card.  If you use your stateroom key in the lights and forget it, you could be locked out of your room. This will make more sense when you see it. 

Ride the Aqua Duck at night. Shorter lines, water feels warmer and you can see the lights on the tube.

Make sure your family has early seating dinner.  If not change that first thing once on board.  Check your Navigator for dining changes location. 

Pack your swimsuits in your carryon. Your luggage will not be to your stateroom until late in the afternoon. 

Do the Shipboard Detective Game. It is very cool! 

Take a photo mat, markers and a bag of candy to Guest Services.  Your photo mat will be returned to your stateroom with autographs from the characters. It is a great souvenir.

Do your check in online.  It will make your check in at the port faster and easier.  In addition, only one member of the family (per stateroom) has to stand in line for check in.  Just make sure that person has all the documents and passports. You will just need to gather for the security photo.

Are your dining reservations linked with your other family members in different staterooms? If not, you will want to have this done, otherwise you may not up sitting with your extended family at dinner (unless that is not important.)

Always carry your camera and autograph books and pens with you. You would be surprised at how many characters you will run into.

Order coffee from room service before you turn in for the night.  It is a great wakeup call and you do not have to schlep upstairs to get coffee while you are getting ready for the day. By the way, room service is free, so go ahead and indulge.

Re-book your next Disney cruise onboard to get 10% off and $100 onboard credit.

An over the door shoe organizer with clear pockets is a great way of keeping everything organized.  You can find them at the dollar store usually.  

Your suitcases on the last night have to be outside your stateroom by 10pm (check your Navigator for the exact time.)  Make sure that you have everything in your carry ons that you will need for the next morning.  Otherwise, someone in your party may go home in their pajamas.

See the shows if you can.  They are cute and entertaining.  Most people arrive about 30 minutes before show time but you do not have to.  There are always good seats. 

You can make signs to decorate your stateroom door. Just make sure that you use magnets to attach the signs to the door. 

There is a hair dryer in the stateroom if you do not bring one with you.  You have to plug it in at the outlet at the desk; otherwise, it will not work properly.

Mickey Mouse ice cream bars are not listed on the menu but you can order them for dessert or from room service. 

Do not go to dinner early. You will just end up waiting in a long line. Wait until about 5 minutes after the time and just join the end of the line. 

If you are flying home after your cruise, use the airline check in option that Guest Services offers.  It will save time at the airport. Note: Not all airlines participate in this. 

Purchases made at the shops onboard and Castaway Cay can be delivered to your stateroom.

Do not miss the Sail Away or the Pirates in the Caribbean party. Good times!

Walk or take the tram to far end of family beach on Castaway Cay. Great water activities there, it is a little quieter than the heart of the family beach, there is nice shopping and an excellent bar with terrific views. 

If you can find the time, rent bikes on Castaway Cay.  The bike path takes you around the island and gives you the opportunity to check out the island from the observation tower.

You can ship one box of stuff ahead of time to the port, like baby products to save room in your luggage. 

Regardless of what you may read, you can wear business casual- Dockers/Polo shirts to dinner and not be frowned upon or turned away. 

If your daughter is in to Princesses, purchase a princess dress before you leave home.  The prices on the ship are crazy.

People will dress up for Pirate Night.  See above.

Make sure DCL knows if your family is celebrating anything (birthday!) and you may get a surprise.

If you want to do a 5k on Castaway Cay, there should be one. It is an easy run/walk and a great way to see the island and you may get a medal for your effort.  Check your Navigator for information.

Book brunch on your sea day if available and try for the first one of the day.  It is an adult only meal but it is the best meal you will have during your vacation.  Keep in mind that there is (was) a $15 service charge for this meal.  If you cannot book it online before you leave, go to the area for Palo reservations/dining changes when you first board. 

The chest/coffee table opens for more storage. You can also store your luggage under the bed.

The Rainforest Room at the Spa is heaven.  A day pass is (was) $16 and worth it after a day at the beach. 

I do not drink coffee but I have heard that the regular coffee on the ship is horrible. If you want a Starbucks like drink, head to the Cove Café.


----------



## Zeppelin

rescuetink said:


> Reposting the document.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1



thanks...bookmarking....


----------



## jiminwi38

I am very excited to read all the great tips. This will be my 5 th disney cruise will be sail on the Disney Fantasy OCt 27, 2012 it will be just 3 adults no kids this time around. any great tips for the adults


----------



## jiminwi38

I did see a post about Cpap and bipap machines and if we let them know they will have distalded water for us to use. What i cant find is the plugs are there plugs near the bed or do we also need to request extension coards. We are sailing Oct 27, 2012 on the Disney Fantasy. If anyone can help with this question that would be great. We are taking some ideas from the thread like the t****s for my grand kids what a great gift that will be for them when we get back


----------



## redman822

jiminwi38 said:


> I did see a post about Cpap and bipap machines and if we let them know they will have distalded water for us to use. What i cant find is the plugs are there plugs near the bed or do we also need to request extension coards. We are sailing Oct 27, 2012 on the Disney Fantasy. If anyone can help with this question that would be great. We are taking some ideas from the thread like the t****s for my grand kids what a great gift that will be for them when we get back



I too have a CPAP and there are outlets right at the nightstands on both sides (on the Dream, which I presume would be the same on the Fantasy) - no extension cords needed.  I can't comment on distilled water though as I don't use the humidifier.


----------



## richmo

The last couple of posts reminded me of a tip I've used: Electrical outlets are not plentiful (at least not on the Wonder).  If you have a bunch of stuff to plug in (i.e., camera chargers, MP3/iPods, eReaders/tablets etc.), its a good idea to bring along a power strip.


----------



## richmo

acourtwdw said:


> Make sure your family has early seating dinner.  If not change that first thing once on board.  Check your Navigator for dining changes location.
> 
> Re-book your next Disney cruise onboard to get 10% off and $100 onboard credit.



On early dinner...note that the poster had young children.  In this case, it makes sense.  However, if your kids are older, go for late dinner.  Advantages to late dinner: you're not nearly as rushed, in some cases port excursions may get you back too late for early dinner, there's fewer young children late, so its a little quieter and on many cruises, having an early dinner means a really early breakfast the last day.

On rebooking the cruise onboard; it makes a lot of sense.  There are times when the booking desk is pretty crowded.  There are times when it won't be, so be patient...there's no need to get in a long line.  Just check occasionally. Also keep in mind that while you'll be booking a specific cruise, you can change it after you get home.


----------



## redman822

If I remember correctly (it's been over a year since my Dream cruise) there is one double outlet on either side of the bed and two double outlets on the desk.  But out of all those in the cabin, three receptacles are used - one for the alarm clock, one for the wave phone and one for the TV...


----------



## jpabst17216

This may be a stupid question, but do the waiters prefer cash tips? I know most people in the service industry do, but my husband is not wanting to carry a roll of cash every day for tips. Is it worth the hassle, or does disney tax them on cash tips too (in tht case I won't bother). I'm sure there are cameras everywhere watching them...are they able to pocket their cash tips.


----------



## Sparkie

jpabst17216 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but do the waiters prefer cash tips? I know most people in the service industry do, but my husband is not wanting to carry a roll of cash every day for tips. Is it worth the hassle, or does disney tax them on cash tips too (in tht case I won't bother). I'm sure there are cameras everywhere watching them...are they able to pocket their cash tips.



You dont tip at the table at the time of the meal like you do at a regular resturant.

Your tips are done at the end of the cruise. You will be given envelopes to put your tips in for the entire cruise.  There are suggested amounts for each person not only your dining room staff but your stateroom host/hostess as well.  The way it is currently working- the suggested amount for each team member is added to your stateroom account- you can go to guest services and either add or subtract based on your service experience. You will receive little slips of paper to put in the tip envelopes that you give your server on the last night of the cruise. You could also add cash to the envelope if you wanted to acknowledge someone for excellent service. I am not sure how the tax thing works but my guess is since most of the servers are not from the United States, it is not taxed.


----------



## redman822

jpabst17216 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but do the waiters prefer cash tips? I know most people in the service industry do, but my husband is not wanting to carry a roll of cash every day for tips. Is it worth the hassle, or does disney tax them on cash tips too (in tht case I won't bother). I'm sure there are cameras everywhere watching them...are they able to pocket their cash tips.



Well, you have the same waiters in the main dining rooms for the whole cruise (which is great because they really get to know your likes/dislikes) - you only tip them at the end of the cruise, not every day.  As for the waiters/bartenders around the ship, you can sign the tips to them to your room.  Back when we cruised last year we made tip envelopes for all the major positions (Cabin Steward, Server, Asst. Server, Dining Room Capt.) and tipped in cash appropriately.  I have read elsewhere that since then DCL has moved those tips to room charges based on the 'standards' shown on their website.  You have to go to guest services to modify them before you settle your account at the end of the cruise.

As for tax purposes, I am not sure how it works, the ships are 'based' in Nassau, so I am pretty sure Bahamian tax laws apply, not USA's.


----------



## jpabst17216

I know your nightly waiters are tipped at the end, but I also like to tip my bartenders extra on top of the already included 15%. As much as we drink...it adds up! And even though they are from out of the country, do they pay taxes at home? Would they prefer cash instead of the room charge slip?


----------



## mickeyfan1

jpabst17216 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but do the waiters prefer cash tips? I know most people in the service industry do, but my husband is not wanting to carry a roll of cash every day for tips. Is it worth the hassle, or does disney tax them on cash tips too (in tht case I won't bother). I'm sure there are cameras everywhere watching them...are they able to pocket their cash tips.





jpabst17216 said:


> I know your nightly waiters are tipped at the end, but I also like to tip my bartenders extra on top of the already included 15%. As much as we drink...it adds up! And even though they are from out of the country, do they pay taxes at home? Would they prefer cash instead of the room charge slip?



The standard tip amount will be chaged to your room account, beginning very soon.  You may add to it with cash at the end of the cuise, go to guest services and add to it using our account or change the tip amount as you see fit.  Cash or room charge, they are not taxed on the $ paid them.  As far as do they pay taxes at home, you would hae to ask a CM.  As to the bartenders or bar staff, I don't know if the auto tip and anything above goes to the server or the bartender or is split.  I assume that if you order from a server, that person gets the tip, if you are at the bar and the bartender serves you, that person gets the tip. Again, you would have to ask them directly about taxes, anyone here, unless they have held that position, would be speculating.


----------



## jiminwi38

redman822 said:


> I too have a CPAP and there are outlets right at the nightstands on both sides (on the Dream, which I presume would be the same on the Fantasy) - no extension cords needed.  I can't comment on distilled water though as I don't use the humidifier.



Thank you so much for the info this is a great site i will let you know about the fantsy when we return


----------



## DLW8

richmo said:


> On rebooking the cruise onboard; it makes a lot of sense.  There are times when the booking desk is pretty crowded.  There are times when it won't be, so be patient...there's no need to get in a long line.  Just check occasionally. Also keep in mind that while you'll be booking a specific cruise, you can change it after you get home.



When rebooking onboard, there is not need to actually wait in line or visit the booking desk personally.  There are quote request cards that you can pick up at the booking desk.  Fill it out, drop it off and they will return the quote to your room.  Then, if you decide you want to book it, call the # on the card and you will get the confirmation delivered to your room.

If you aren't sure when you can cruise again, book a "dummy date" and then you can change it to whenever you want and you keep the discount and OBC.

I have read way too many posts about people that didn't book onboard and then regret it as soon as the leave the ship.


----------



## rescuetink

DLW8 said:


> If you aren't sure when you can cruise again, book a "dummy date" and then you can change it to whenever you want and you keep the discount and OBC.
> 
> I have read way too many posts about people that didn't book onboard and then regret it as soon as the leave the ship.



This is what I did!!  When we sailed 11/2011 I booked the last 3 day cruise at the end of 2013 and we'll change it to a 7 day cruise at another time!!  This kept the initial deposit LOW, and allows me time to find the cruise I want without feeling pressured to decide onboard.  But I'm locked into the 10% discount!!    And if you decide you won't cruise you can always get your deposit back!!  NOT US!!  WE'RE GOING!!!  

*On another note...

          ... I keep getting request email to "share" the document I made with all the cruise secrets that have been posted here (I have some updating to do!!)  Can someone please explain to me what it is that your asking for?    I thought that by posting it here I was "sharing" it!?!?  *


----------



## Crecia27

I just want to say thanks for all of the info - especially the word doc! I really didn't think it was possible to be more excited for our first Disney cruise - and then I found this board!  

Also my husband and wallet greatly appreciate the rebooking a 3/4 day cruise while onboard!  I'm 99.99% sure I will want to do the Fantasy in 2014.


----------



## Tikifamily

I just finished reading all 63 pages and have 3 pages of notes. Incredible information!  I loved the abc photo shoot idea. We have less than 60 days until Alaska and we have our pillowcases ready to go. Thanks for the suggestion to use fabric markers instead of sharpies.


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

poohj80 said:


> There is a slot near the door where you are supposed to insert your KTTW card (or any magnetic card) to turn on power to room (lights, TV, etc).  It is a power saving measure assuming you wouldn't leave your room card in your cabin when you leave and, therefore, can't leave all the lights on when not in cabin.



If it's like the ones in Europe and other places, it doesn't need to be a magnetic card, any piece of plastic will do - there's a "main switch" that's hit when the card is inserted and it allows the A/C etc etc to be left on in the room......

I can see why they'd want to tie the lights to that switch, but not the A/C - oh, well.........


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

rescuetink said:


> *On another note...
> 
> ... I keep getting request email to "share" the document I made with all the cruise secrets that have been posted here (I have some updating to do!!)  Can someone please explain to me what it is that your asking for?    I thought that by posting it here I was "sharing" it!?!?  *



With Google Docs, you can opt to "share"' (blue button in the upper RH corner of the page) the google doc so that others can add it to their list of Google docs and don't have to bookmark it or keep coming back to the DISBoard thread to find the link.....

When you share it, you have the option to let others edit it or for it to be just like it is, "read only"....

We have numerous cruise docs shared so that others can edit them - like a packing list we've shared among our Facebook Group, and also a "things to do before you leave" list   

Hope that helps and makes sense......

Beverly


----------



## thinz

Thanks to all who posted tips!

Our first cruise is in less than a month and I'm sure these tips will help raise the level of magic.  I especially can't wait to bring junk food for our CM's! 

Happy cruising!


----------



## txtricia

Thanks for all the great tips!  We sail for the first time on DCL in 4 months.  We have been on a number of cruises but there is so much info specific to DCL.


----------



## lookitsaplane

Thanks to the original poster of this doc! Its incredibly helpful!

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1


----------



## rescuetink

lookitsaplane said:


> Thanks to the original poster of this doc! Its incredibly helpful!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1



Just sharing my small bit of the Magic!!!


----------



## CMJeanae

Thank you!

One other tip - I was talking with one of the entertainers, mentioned that we were doing the signatures thing on our next cruise, and what food offerings were most loved and he said they get a good amount of candy but very little heathy treats. So granola bars, raisins, etc. of course, he was obviously careful with his figure but he can't be the only one. 

Oh, and he just lit up when I mentioned the food offerings. They're very appreciated.


----------



## jiminwi38

All i can say is that the tips on this page are great. My cruise on the Fantasy is still 5 months away I am takeing tee shirts to have them singed for my granddaughter and grandson. what a great Christmas gift that is if i can wait to give them to them hehehe


----------



## rescuetink

Just Bumping!!!


----------



## scrapbookingtigger

acourtwdw said:


> This was a quick list I made for a friend that was taking his family on their first Dream cruise (first cruise actually) in Feb 2012. It was him, his wife, their three kids (1,5, and 7) plus some extended family.
> 
> 
> The lights in the stateroom have this card thingy that you put your room key into for the lights to come on.  However, you can use any card that has a magnetic strip, like a library card or a Kroger card.  If you use your stateroom key in the lights and forget it, you could be locked out of your room. This will make more sense when you see it.
> 
> Ride the Aqua Duck at night. Shorter lines, water feels warmer and you can see the lights on the tube.
> 
> Make sure your family has early seating dinner.  If not change that first thing once on board.  Check your Navigator for dining changes location.
> 
> Pack your swimsuits in your carryon. Your luggage will not be to your stateroom until late in the afternoon.
> 
> Do the Shipboard Detective Game. It is very cool!
> 
> Take a photo mat, markers and a bag of candy to Guest Services.  Your photo mat will be returned to your stateroom with autographs from the characters. It is a great souvenir.
> 
> Do your check in online.  It will make your check in at the port faster and easier.  In addition, only one member of the family (per stateroom) has to stand in line for check in.  Just make sure that person has all the documents and passports. You will just need to gather for the security photo.
> 
> Are your dining reservations linked with your other family members in different staterooms? If not, you will want to have this done, otherwise you may not up sitting with your extended family at dinner (unless that is not important.)
> 
> Always carry your camera and autograph books and pens with you. You would be surprised at how many characters you will run into.
> 
> Order coffee from room service before you turn in for the night.  It is a great wakeup call and you do not have to schlep upstairs to get coffee while you are getting ready for the day. By the way, room service is free, so go ahead and indulge.
> 
> Re-book your next Disney cruise onboard to get 10% off and $100 onboard credit.
> 
> An over the door shoe organizer with clear pockets is a great way of keeping everything organized.  You can find them at the dollar store usually.
> 
> Your suitcases on the last night have to be outside your stateroom by 10pm (check your Navigator for the exact time.)  Make sure that you have everything in your carry ons that you will need for the next morning.  Otherwise, someone in your party may go home in their pajamas.
> 
> See the shows if you can.  They are cute and entertaining.  Most people arrive about 30 minutes before show time but you do not have to.  There are always good seats.
> 
> You can make signs to decorate your stateroom door. Just make sure that you use magnets to attach the signs to the door.
> 
> There is a hair dryer in the stateroom if you do not bring one with you.  You have to plug it in at the outlet at the desk; otherwise, it will not work properly.
> 
> Mickey Mouse ice cream bars are not listed on the menu but you can order them for dessert or from room service.
> 
> Do not go to dinner early. You will just end up waiting in a long line. Wait until about 5 minutes after the time and just join the end of the line.
> 
> If you are flying home after your cruise, use the airline check in option that Guest Services offers.  It will save time at the airport. Note: Not all airlines participate in this.
> 
> Purchases made at the shops onboard and Castaway Cay can be delivered to your stateroom.
> 
> Do not miss the Sail Away or the Pirates in the Caribbean party. Good times!
> 
> Walk or take the tram to far end of family beach on Castaway Cay. Great water activities there, it is a little quieter than the heart of the family beach, there is nice shopping and an excellent bar with terrific views.
> 
> If you can find the time, rent bikes on Castaway Cay.  The bike path takes you around the island and gives you the opportunity to check out the island from the observation tower.
> 
> You can ship one box of stuff ahead of time to the port, like baby products to save room in your luggage.
> 
> Regardless of what you may read, you can wear business casual- Dockers/Polo shirts to dinner and not be frowned upon or turned away.
> 
> If your daughter is in to Princesses, purchase a princess dress before you leave home.  The prices on the ship are crazy.
> 
> People will dress up for Pirate Night.  See above.
> 
> Make sure DCL knows if your family is celebrating anything (birthday!) and you may get a surprise.
> 
> If you want to do a 5k on Castaway Cay, there should be one. It is an easy run/walk and a great way to see the island and you may get a medal for your effort.  Check your Navigator for information.
> 
> Book brunch on your sea day if available and try for the first one of the day.  It is an adult only meal but it is the best meal you will have during your vacation.  Keep in mind that there is (was) a $15 service charge for this meal.  If you cannot book it online before you leave, go to the area for Palo reservations/dining changes when you first board.
> 
> The chest/coffee table opens for more storage. You can also store your luggage under the bed.
> 
> The Rainforest Room at the Spa is heaven.  A day pass is (was) $16 and worth it after a day at the beach.
> 
> I do not drink coffee but I have heard that the regular coffee on the ship is horrible. If you want a Starbucks like drink, head to the Cove Café.



Thank you so much for sharing your list! Saved in my DCL file on my computer! Thank you thank you thank you to everyone for all the helpful tips!!


----------



## rescuetink

acourtwdw said:


> This was a quick list I made for a friend that was taking his family on their first Dream cruise (first cruise actually) in Feb 2012. It was him, his wife, their three kids (1,5, and 7) plus some extended family.
> 
> 
> The lights in the stateroom have this card thingy that you put your room key into for the lights to come on.  However, you can use any card that has a magnetic strip, like a library card or a Kroger card.  If you use your stateroom key in the lights and forget it, you could be locked out of your room. This will make more sense when you see it.
> 
> Ride the Aqua Duck at night. Shorter lines, water feels warmer and you can see the lights on the tube.
> 
> Make sure your family has early seating dinner.  If not change that first thing once on board.  Check your Navigator for dining changes location.
> 
> Pack your swimsuits in your carryon. Your luggage will not be to your stateroom until late in the afternoon.
> 
> Do the Shipboard Detective Game. It is very cool!
> 
> Take a photo mat, markers and a bag of candy to Guest Services.  Your photo mat will be returned to your stateroom with autographs from the characters. It is a great souvenir.
> 
> Do your check in online.  It will make your check in at the port faster and easier.  In addition, only one member of the family (per stateroom) has to stand in line for check in.  Just make sure that person has all the documents and passports. You will just need to gather for the security photo.
> 
> Are your dining reservations linked with your other family members in different staterooms? If not, you will want to have this done, otherwise you may not up sitting with your extended family at dinner (unless that is not important.)
> 
> Always carry your camera and autograph books and pens with you. You would be surprised at how many characters you will run into.
> 
> Order coffee from room service before you turn in for the night.  It is a great wakeup call and you do not have to schlep upstairs to get coffee while you are getting ready for the day. By the way, room service is free, so go ahead and indulge.
> 
> Re-book your next Disney cruise onboard to get 10% off and $100 onboard credit.
> 
> An over the door shoe organizer with clear pockets is a great way of keeping everything organized.  You can find them at the dollar store usually.
> 
> Your suitcases on the last night have to be outside your stateroom by 10pm (check your Navigator for the exact time.)  Make sure that you have everything in your carry ons that you will need for the next morning.  Otherwise, someone in your party may go home in their pajamas.
> 
> See the shows if you can.  They are cute and entertaining.  Most people arrive about 30 minutes before show time but you do not have to.  There are always good seats.
> 
> You can make signs to decorate your stateroom door. Just make sure that you use magnets to attach the signs to the door.
> 
> There is a hair dryer in the stateroom if you do not bring one with you.  You have to plug it in at the outlet at the desk; otherwise, it will not work properly.
> 
> Mickey Mouse ice cream bars are not listed on the menu but you can order them for dessert or from room service.
> 
> Do not go to dinner early. You will just end up waiting in a long line. Wait until about 5 minutes after the time and just join the end of the line.
> 
> If you are flying home after your cruise, use the airline check in option that Guest Services offers.  It will save time at the airport. Note: Not all airlines participate in this.
> 
> Purchases made at the shops onboard and Castaway Cay can be delivered to your stateroom.
> 
> Do not miss the Sail Away or the Pirates in the Caribbean party. Good times!
> 
> Walk or take the tram to far end of family beach on Castaway Cay. Great water activities there, it is a little quieter than the heart of the family beach, there is nice shopping and an excellent bar with terrific views.
> 
> If you can find the time, rent bikes on Castaway Cay.  The bike path takes you around the island and gives you the opportunity to check out the island from the observation tower.
> 
> You can ship one box of stuff ahead of time to the port, like baby products to save room in your luggage.
> 
> Regardless of what you may read, you can wear business casual- Dockers/Polo shirts to dinner and not be frowned upon or turned away.
> 
> If your daughter is in to Princesses, purchase a princess dress before you leave home.  The prices on the ship are crazy.
> 
> People will dress up for Pirate Night.  See above.
> 
> Make sure DCL knows if your family is celebrating anything (birthday!) and you may get a surprise.
> 
> If you want to do a 5k on Castaway Cay, there should be one. It is an easy run/walk and a great way to see the island and you may get a medal for your effort.  Check your Navigator for information.
> 
> Book brunch on your sea day if available and try for the first one of the day.  It is an adult only meal but it is the best meal you will have during your vacation.  Keep in mind that there is (was) a $15 service charge for this meal.  If you cannot book it online before you leave, go to the area for Palo reservations/dining changes when you first board.
> 
> The chest/coffee table opens for more storage. You can also store your luggage under the bed.
> 
> The Rainforest Room at the Spa is heaven.  A day pass is (was) $16 and worth it after a day at the beach.
> 
> I do not drink coffee but I have heard that the regular coffee on the ship is horrible. If you want a Starbucks like drink, head to the Cove Café.



I need to update the secrets document with some of these that I know aren't on it!!  I promise to get to it soon!!


----------



## jiminwi38

What a great list  i am going to keep reading the up dates and then make a copy just a few weeks befor my cruise  there are some graet gits ideas


----------



## taximom00

While I haven't cruised Disney before, here's my tip re: fabric markers.

They are not all created equal and Sharpie now makes fabric markers. Best ones I've ever found!!

Also, wash and dry the item you are bringing to be signed before you leave home.  

The markers will adhere better and you will run less of a risk of colors fading/bleeding due to sizing in fabric.


----------



## sthissell

I am still reading through this thread, so it may be answered in a post that I haven't read, but is there a maximum number of items that can be signed per cabin?  We will have two cabins, but there are 3 kids.  Also, I would love to do the pillowcase, but we are having special autograph books made.  We tend to go to Disneyworld a lot and I have found that I enjoy not having the autograph books (because you get much better pictures without trying to juggle autograph books).  Would be able to get 6 items signed between the two rooms?


----------



## tinkmom2

sthissell said:


> I am still reading through this thread, so it may be answered in a post that I haven't read, but is there a maximum number of items that can be signed per cabin?  We will have two cabins, but there are 3 kids.  Also, I would love to do the pillowcase, but we are having special autograph books made.  We tend to go to Disneyworld a lot and I have found that I enjoy not having the autograph books (because you get much better pictures without trying to juggle autograph books).  Would be able to get 6 items signed between the two rooms?



It doesn't hurt to ask. I would make sure you get to guest services on your first day. Be sure to include your own fabric markers and some candy for the team signing all your stuff.


----------



## disneydork3

Subbing, great tips!


----------



## Trinity524

Didn't get a chance to read all the posts.  I bought a pillow case from Etsy, that I LOVE, what brand fabric markers do you suggest?


----------



## Minnie Monellen

Different itineraries have the characters dressed in unique costumes, i.e. the NYC to Canada cruises had Minnie dressed as the Statue of Liberty and Mickey dressed in yellow slicker/fishing gear.  The characters are only available for pictures in these costumes on certain days.

You might want to bring grid paper for the character drawing class.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

Trinity524 said:


> Didn't get a chance to read all the posts.  I bought a pillow case from Etsy, that I LOVE, what brand fabric markers do you suggest?



Stained by Sharpie.


----------



## Susiesark

Trinity524 said:


> Didn't get a chance to read all the posts.  I bought a pillow case from Etsy, that I LOVE, what brand fabric markers do you suggest?



I bought the Crayola fabric markers from JoAnn's using a coupon.  I believe they have them at Michael's also.


----------



## Trinity524

Minnie Monellen said:


> Stained by Sharpie.





Susiesark said:


> I bought the Crayola fabric markers from JoAnn's using a coupon.  I believe they have them at Michael's also.



Thank you so much.  I'll go looking tomorrow at JoAnns for both.


----------



## Hampering

Took me all of the weekend to go through the Hundreds of posts ! Thanks for sharing your tips. We will be sailing out of Galveston on the Disney Magic, Dec 8th 2012, (first cruise) and will carry our immersion blender for in-cabin use ! With an abundant supply of soft serve ice cream, milk, fruits etc, the possibilities are endless !!!

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CSB...=1341765195&sr=8-1&keywords=Immersion+blender 

Our cruise meet link for the Disney Magic, Dec 8th 2012:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2852187


----------



## Codie

Stinasmom said:
			
		

> I almost hate to mention this secret because I hope this policy isn't discontinued, but...
> I love that we can take our own beverages aboard... beer, wine, spirits...
> Even though the official word on the cruise docs and at the terminal is NO alcohol or personal coolers allowed aboard (except coolers for medication).
> 
> We always bring a cooler (collapsable style) because their "ice box" refrigerators are worthless. And---
> Considering they don't have a casino, alcohol purchases are a major money maker for them, they could certainly choose to inforce their rules, but to our benefit, they don't!



This policy was one of the reasons (many) that we ultimately went with DCL. My understanding was that it had to be in a specific size carry on and you just couldn't bring the bottles out of your room.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Codie

mattmommy said:
			
		

> Ok, here's a not-so-secret.  Ship things to the ship.  Our two boxes arrived before our luggage did.



What sort of things do you ship?  I was going to use the travel lite baby delivery service. Does that count as one of my boxes?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ThePicketts

HartNSoul76 said:
			
		

> Oh  very SAD I was hoping to get some of the Pirate Night Menus ....



At the end of a set of cruises (Med, Mexico, Transatlantic, etc) they are more willing to let you keep them.  I have a collection of 8 from our Transatlantic


----------



## tiffinymunn

What a GREAT tip! Thank You!


----------



## Codie

Hampering said:
			
		

> Took me all of the weekend to go through the Hundreds of posts ! Thanks for sharing your tips. We will be sailing out of Galveston on the Disney Magic, Dec 8th 2012, (first cruise) and will carry our immersion blender for in-cabin use ! With an abundant supply of soft serve ice cream, milk, fruits etc, the possibilities are endless !!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CSB-76BC-SmartStick-200-Watt-Immersion/dp/B000EGA6QI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341765195&sr=8-1&keywords=Immersion+blender
> 
> Our cruise meet link for the Disney Magic, Dec 8th 2012:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2852187



Won Disney blend you a smoothie if you asked?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Codie

DisneyMouseHouse said:
			
		

> With Google Docs, you can opt to "share"' (blue button in the upper RH corner of the page) the google doc so that others can add it to their list of Google docs and don't have to bookmark it or keep coming back to the DISBoard thread to find the link.....
> 
> When you share it, you have the option to let others edit it or for it to be just like it is, "read only"....
> 
> We have numerous cruise docs shared so that others can edit them - like a packing list we've shared among our Facebook Group, and also a "things to do before you leave" list
> 
> Hope that helps and makes sense......
> 
> Beverly



Okay... Clueless me. How do I access those "shared" docs?  They sound useful!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Hampering

Codie said:
			
		

> Won Disney blend you a smoothie if you asked?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Smoothies come at a price. Not sure they will blend and serve a-la-carte for free...


----------



## lklasing

Now that we're getting close to our trip, I'm starting to think of shipping down some items, particularly my FE gifts.  Can anyone give me the 101 about shipping to the ship - address, restrictions, etc.? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sebby

lklasing said:


> Now that we're getting close to our trip, I'm starting to think of shipping down some items, particularly my FE gifts.  Can anyone give me the 101 about shipping to the ship - address, restrictions, etc.?
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2068966

Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009
 ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
 The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
 The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.
 NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing.
 The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)

Address your package(s) to:
Disney Cruise Line Warehouse
Guest Name / Stateroom # (GTY, if you don't know what it is when you send the package)
8633 Transport Drive
Orlando, FL 32832
Phone: 407-566-8196

In the bottom left corner of the top of the package put the following information: ATTN: HOUSEKEEPING
*Name
*Sail Date
*Ship
*Stateroom Number
*Packing slip that details contents of the package (for prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient)
 Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 7-Night Cruise on the Disney Magic (Saturday).
 Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 4-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Sunday).
 Packages must arrive by Wednesday by 3:00pm for the 3-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Thursday).

If your box is hit on by the screening dog or chosen for additional screening they will open the list and the box and look through it. They will close it back up and provided nothing bad is in it then it will be in your room as usual later after boarding. These boxes will be coming on the ship with the crew mail among other things so they may be in the staterooms later then they were before as they are low priority in the scheme of things for Disney.

Boxes to Send Home after Cruise - Information provided by Shirley
These guys are great and right off Highway 528 - Shipping Depot located at 211 Crockett Blvd, Suite 103, Merritt Island, Florida, Phone 321-453-2558, Fax 321-453-0161
Hours - Monday thru Friday 9 am - 6 pm, Saturday 10 am - 2 pm
Email - shippingdepot103@aol.com
If you DO NOT want to concern yourself with the carrying of ''stuff'' home that you have purchase or too much to take on the plane, you can take it over to their place of business or they will be more than glad to pick it up from Cocoa Beach, Cape Canaveral and they will ship anywhere and everywhere. They are UPS and FEDEX office. Owners are Raul and Dwane - super nice folks to work with and very accomodating to your shipping needs. Must mention this board for discount.


----------



## DeAnnaBelle

NHdisneylover said:
			
		

> Tour the hallways to check out everyone's door decorations.  Take a pad of sticky notes to leave messages for doors you really like.



What a great idea!  Especially since we are cruising at Christmastime!  It will be our cruise version of driving around and looking at Christmas lights!


----------



## TheTexasGal

But you can't stick stick notes on the door,  correct?  Nothing sticky allowed.  I remember if something sticky is placed on the door and messes the door up then you are responsible for payment.  Are you sticking sticky notes to the magnets?


----------



## DeAnnaBelle

TheTexasGal said:
			
		

> But you can't stick stick notes on the door,  correct?  Nothing sticky allowed.  I remember if something sticky is placed on the door and messes the door up then you are responsible for payment.  Are you sticking sticky notes to the magnets?



Oh, that's a good point.  So there's a rule about nothing sticky on the door?  Not even a post it note?  I wouldn't think a post it note would damage the door, but I definitely wouldn't want to risk getting another passenger in trouble.  Especially when the intent is to compliment them!   Thanks for the info!


----------



## ethanash1

DeAnnaBelle said:
			
		

> Oh, that's a good point.  So there's a rule about nothing sticky on the door?  Not even a post it note?  I wouldn't think a post it note would damage the door, but I definitely wouldn't want to risk getting another passenger in trouble.  Especially when the intent is to compliment them!   Thanks for the info!



Post it notes are fine. The "no sticky" rule was implemented because cruisers were using double sided foam tape and similar products on their doors. It was peeling off the paint, so there's no tape allowed any longer. I used post it notes on our last cruise with no issues at all. They're harmless...


----------



## tnbeth1972

Regarding the extra appetizer: Do we just put it in our room and write our housekeeping CM's name on it? How do we give out extra things like candy or stuff I bring from home? This is our first Disney Cruise. We had other cruises in the past and never thought about things like this.




stefanie.cadell said:


> Fresh fruit is available at nearly any time in the crew dining area. Bananas, apples & oranges were never hard to get if we wanted them. We just couldn't have them in our cabins. <-- Huge trouble.
> 
> As far as pooling tips for non tipping cast members (kids staff etc), the tips go to nice parties they'd have for us. Nice food that we never see in crew dining is made specifically for us, we play games & have drawings for nice items.. All of this is done with money that we pool together from parents & other guests that tip us.
> 
> When tipping for tipable CMs, there are things that they can't accept: (mostly) really expensive gifts. When this happens, we're trained to politely decline the gift a few times. After that we turn it into management & it's a lot of paperwork.
> 
> 
> Again, phone cards are amazing tips, cash works great too! Candies & baked goods are awesome! Order an extra appetizer, have it boxed to take it back to your state room & then give it to your favorite CMs! Seriously, that would make any CM's day.


----------



## EWL

acourtwdw said:


> Order coffee from room service before you turn in for the night.  It is a great wakeup call and you do not have to schlep upstairs to get coffee while you are getting ready for the day. By the way, room service is free, so go ahead and indulge.



OK... something not sinking in here.    I get doing this on the last night when there is no room service the next morning (although even then, they get you up so early...) but why on other nights?  Why not just order it in the morning?  No waiting?  Or do they only deliver in the morning according to the continental breakfast timeslots and you get up even before the first one?


----------



## Susiesark

tnbeth1972 said:


> Regarding the extra appetizer: Do we just put it in our room and write our housekeeping CM's name on it? How do we give out extra things like candy or stuff I bring from home? This is our first Disney Cruise. We had other cruises in the past and never thought about things like this.


I bring goody bags to give to the guest services desk, when leaving something to sign, and a daily treat for the room steward along with a thank you note.  On the last day I've left a large box of Oreos for the Oceaneers Club & Lab.


----------



## Codie

Susiesark said:
			
		

> I bring goody bags to give to the guest services desk, when leaving something to sign, and a daily treat for the room steward along with a thank you note.  On the last day I've left a large box of Oreos for the Oceaneers Club & Lab.



What kind of daily treats?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ddixon1

I ordered a carafe of hot water on the last night, and cream and sugar. It stayed piping hot until the next morning. I added my Via, and was good, to go!


----------



## Shartman79

Love the pillowcase idea!!


----------



## itzkelly

Just finished reading all these wondeful tips! Thanks so much!


----------



## triciari

EWL said:
			
		

> OK... something not sinking in here.    I get doing this on the last night when there is no room service the next morning (although even then, they get you up so early...) but why on other nights?  Why not just order it in the morning?  No waiting?  Or do they only deliver in the morning according to the continental breakfast timeslots and you get up even before the first one?



I think they open ay 7 am.  I am an early riser - 5:15 or so - and want my coffee!!!  (Although I'm hoping I'll sleep later on the ship!)


----------



## Susiesark

Codie said:


> What kind of daily treats?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Candy bars, unpopped/micro popcorn. I've also heard about giving international phone cards, but I don't know if they would include all countries.


----------



## ctomblin

Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## mgmcpa

Just got back from the July 23rd week Alaska cruise ... my biggest surprises (as someone who read all the threads on here for months):

#1 - Tracy Arm day
Despite having a sold out ship and the first sunny day on Tracy Arm all season, there was no issue at all getting a spot on the rail on Deck 4 at 3pm (as we pulled up to the glacier). We have a 6 year-old and had made the decision that we couldn't camp out all day for this and would just hope for a glimpse ... nope, we walked out on Deck 4 and got a great spot immediately. Took photos with Minnie & Donald, enjoyed the sights, went in for awhile to go a princess tea, then returned at 4:30pm and got the good rail spot again. 

I'm so happy we didn't spend an extra $2k for a veranda for this day, there were tons of free, great spots on Deck 4!


#2 - Clear Plastic Shoe Holder
That really was awesome. I thought I'd be a bit overboard with this, but honest, the bathrooms are so tiny that you don't want to have all the medicines, brushes, make-up, etc everywhere. With this shoe holder hanging on the door (we hung it into the hallway outside the bathroom), everything was easy to find and there was very little chaos in getting ready. 

#3 - Clock was horrible
We had a digital clock with an iPad docking station that came with our room. What a hunk of junk. Couldn't get the time to change (and I'm not bad at this sort of thing) on the 2 time change days and had to call maintenance. Didn't glow at night. If you need a clock, bring your own.

#4 - Palo - skip dinner, go to the brunch
Brunch is incredible! Dinner is like going to any fancy restaurant back home ... go to brunch! We went at 11am and at 1pm when we were ready to leave they kept insisting we stay and relax longer, watching humpback whales out the window.


----------



## DizDays

mgmcpa said:


> #3 - Clock was horrible
> We had a digital clock with an iPad docking station that came with our room. What a hunk of junk. Couldn't get the time to change (and I'm not bad at this sort of thing) on the 2 time change days and had to call maintenance. Didn't glow at night. If you need a clock, bring your own.



We had the same problem, as did our entire dining table.  We already have an alarm clock packed for the next cruise.  I can't understand why everything else is such good quality (especially the bedding!) but these clocks stink.

Thanks for sharing some great information!


----------



## acourtwdw

EWL said:


> OK... something not sinking in here.    I get doing this on the last night when there is no room service the next morning (although even then, they get you up so early...) but why on other nights?  Why not just order it in the morning?  No waiting?  Or do they only deliver in the morning according to the continental breakfast timeslots and you get up even before the first one?



There are cards in your stateroom that you hang on your door before you turn in for the night.  You pick the time that you want the items delivered in the morning. RS calls you about 15 minutes before they are going to deliver your items. If you wait to order in the morning, you will be waiting for your order. This way there is no waiting...and the phone call is used as a wake up call.  I like to do this since the clocks in the staterooms are horrible and I don't always remember to set the alarm on my phone esp if there is a time change.


----------



## anett

Counting the time away so that we can use all these wonderful tips! Thanks


----------



## Bonniec

> Order an extra appetizer, have it boxed to take it back to your state room & then give it to your favorite CMs! Seriously, that would make any CM's day.



Can they really accept that? If so, Id bring them a whole meal lol


----------



## Renysmom

Bonniec said:
			
		

> Can they really accept that? If so, Id bring them a whole meal lol



  No they can't accept it.  Some will be nice and say thank you then toss it as soon as you are out of sight.  

There are huge disciplinary actions if they do according to former CM's who post here on the boards

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Bonniec

That's what I thought. Too bad though.

Id love to hear froma current C on if there is anything they do like. Phone cards I get. Candy....Im wondering if they would really eat it.

Im glad to hear that writing about them helps. Ive written in about 2 CMs from the parks who were amazing. I try to remember their names and write about them.


----------



## ksbellerma

"Originally Posted by ariesmom  
Apparently we can Topsiders (is it Beach Blanket on Wonder?) for breakfast buffet option on disembarkation morning."

What is this exactly. Would love to do this with my family. We are first time cruisers and this would be great to do.

Thank you


----------



## erk711

Finally made it through 5 years and 5 months worth of posts!! Thanks for all the amazing tips and the compilation with the Google doc!!!

My tip (which I saw elsewhere and plan to use on our first cruise....so excited) is to use a zip tie to secure your FE to the fish as there have been some thefts.


----------



## acourtwdw

ksbellerma said:
			
		

> "Originally Posted by ariesmom
> Apparently we can Topsiders (is it Beach Blanket on Wonder?) for breakfast buffet option on disembarkation morning."
> 
> What is this exactly. Would love to do this with my family. We are first time cruisers and this would be great to do.
> 
> Thank you



We eat at the buffet on the last morning instead of the MDR. It's just easier for us and the food seems better. Even though in the dining room you are ordering off a menu, it's very limited and does not taste like its made to order. Also, you can wander up to the buffet when you are ready as opposed to an assigned time.


----------



## Susiesark

My tip (which I saw elsewhere and plan to use on our first cruise....so excited) is to use a zip tie to secure your FE to the fish as there have been some thefts.[/QUOTE]

We use zip ties as well, but the problem is that the GIFTS are being stolen out of the FE pockets.   I saw an FE that was small personalized tote bags that had draw string pockets.  That would be harder for someone to snatch stuff out of.


----------



## tammybrownie

Great thread!  My mind is overloaded with all the great tips!  

I have a question. I have seen the coffee tip several times... order it at night and it will still be warm in the morning.  Would this work for hot chocolate too?  Do they deliver that in the same kind of container?


----------



## pdwimmer

Theft of the FEs were common on our cruise as well.  We ended up tracking down the room stewards and giving them the FE gifts and place them inside the cabin on the bed when they were done cleaning.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## Codie

pdwimmer said:
			
		

> Theft of the FEs were common on our cruise as well.  We ended up tracking down the room stewards and giving them the FE gifts and place them inside the cabin on the bed when they were done cleaning.  Worked like a charm.



How sad that other cruisers would Do that

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## acourtwdw

tammybrownie said:


> Great thread!  My mind is overloaded with all the great tips!
> 
> I have a question. I have seen the coffee tip several times... order it at night and it will still be warm in the morning.  Would this work for hot chocolate too?  Do they deliver that in the same kind of container?



The hot chocolate is the same from the beverage station- hot water and Nestle packets.  The water will still be warm overnight but not "hot" just like coffee....


----------



## kayebeme

erk711 said:


> Finally made it through 5 years and 5 months worth of posts!! Thanks for all the amazing tips and the compilation with the Google doc!!!
> 
> My tip (which I saw elsewhere and plan to use on our first cruise....so excited) is to use a zip tie to secure your FE to the fish as there have been some thefts.



I can't believe that someone would steal a FE from your door.  That is just terrible!


----------



## steves100

Totally disagree about Palo Brunch.   WITH OUT QUESTION dinner is better.   Have done all 3 (tea, brunch, dinner) dinner has many more options plus the chocolate, souffle!!!


----------



## tinkermama117

steves100 said:
			
		

> Totally disagree about Palo Brunch.   WITH OUT QUESTION dinner is better.   Have done all 3 (tea, brunch, dinner) dinner has many more options plus the chocolate, souffle!!!



I totally agree with you. By far the best dinner we had on the cruise.


----------



## Spokavegas

I "third" this.  We just disembarked from the Wonder this morning....and our Palo dinner on Thursday night was AMAZING, and it was our third dinner there in recent years.  Did the brunch last Tuesday, and it was awesome, but dinner is SO relaxing and decadent... Love them both though!


----------



## Spokavegas

acourtwdw said:


> There are cards in your stateroom that you hang on your door before you turn in for the night.  You pick the time that you want the items delivered in the morning. RS calls you about 15 minutes before they are going to deliver your items. If you wait to order in the morning, you will be waiting for your order. This way there is no waiting...and the phone call is used as a wake up call.  QUOTE]
> 
> Two things.  Frist- I didn't even find the room service breakfast door hangers until the last day....they're in the desk drawer!  Also, I always forget to put it out there in time at night anyhow...?  My Mom and her friend ordered this way every morning so they could have "fresh" coffee instead of the carafe from the night before....but it was really funny- TWICE they forgot the cofee and had to go back and get it, and once, the carafe was filled with hot water and not coffee!
> 
> Also....there are no breakfast items listed on the room service menu at all....(I was desperate this week when I couldn't find those cards)- can you even order it??  My FAVE things to order from room svc are the All Hands on Deck cheese/cracker platter while getting ready for dinner, and the milk and cookies while sitting on the verandah before bedtime.  Ahhhh.......it's only been two hours, and the post cruise blues have already set in...


----------



## MickeyMouse101

acourtwdw said:
			
		

> We eat at the buffet on the last morning instead of the MDR. It's just easier for us and the food seems better. Even though in the dining room you are ordering off a menu, it's very limited and does not taste like its made to order. Also, you can wander up to the buffet when you are ready as opposed to an assigned time.



I agree completely. My family has never eaten at MDR. We send up one member of our family to Topsiders to get food for all at about 8. Usually me and my dad go up and each bring down 2 trays. We each get eggs potatoes a donut and waffles or pancakes and bring them to our stateroom. We enjoy eating on our verandah at like 9 instead of a hasty breakfast with not as good quality at 7. We love the buffet!


----------



## acourtwdw

Spokavegas said:


> acourtwdw said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are cards in your stateroom that you hang on your door before you turn in for the night.  You pick the time that you want the items delivered in the morning. RS calls you about 15 minutes before they are going to deliver your items. If you wait to order in the morning, you will be waiting for your order. This way there is no waiting...and the phone call is used as a wake up call.  QUOTE]
> 
> Two things.  Frist- I didn't even find the room service breakfast door hangers until the last day....they're in the desk drawer!  Also, I always forget to put it out there in time at night anyhow...?  My Mom and her friend ordered this way every morning so they could have "fresh" coffee instead of the carafe from the night before....but it was really funny- TWICE they forgot the cofee and had to go back and get it, and once, the carafe was filled with hot water and not coffee!
> 
> Also....there are no breakfast items listed on the room service menu at all....(I was desperate this week when I couldn't find those cards)- can you even order it??  My FAVE things to order from room svc are the All Hands on Deck cheese/cracker platter while getting ready for dinner, and the milk and cookies while sitting on the verandah before bedtime.  Ahhhh.......it's only been two hours, and the post cruise blues have already set in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ordered room service almost every night for the next morning and never have had a problem.  The only breakfast items on the cards are donuts, danishes and bagels. Maybe fruit but I don't remember.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Codie

Really?  No eggs for breakfast room service?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

Codie said:
			
		

> Really?  No eggs for breakfast room service?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Nope. It's all "continental" type breakfast stuff - cereal, bagels, muffins, Danish.

If we want to eat on our verandah, we just scoot up to the buffet & bring "real" food back. (Gotta have my oatmeal with nuts & protein!)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Codie

Silverfox97 said:
			
		

> Nope. It's all "continental" type breakfast stuff - cereal, bagels, muffins, Danish.
> 
> If we want to eat on our verandah, we just scoot up to the buffet & bring "real" food back. (Gotta have my oatmeal with nuts & protein!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



What deck and fwd/aft is buffet?  I think one of our adults will be making that run frequently

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## triciari

Codie said:
			
		

> What deck and fwd/aft is buffet?  I think one of our adults will be making that run frequently
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



11 aft.


----------



## disneyhoppers

Subscribing


----------



## sherrimoss

These are great!


----------



## ksbellerma

acourtwdw said:


> We eat at the buffet on the last morning instead of the MDR. It's just easier for us and the food seems better. Even though in the dining room you are ordering off a menu, it's very limited and does not taste like its made to order. Also, you can wander up to the buffet when you are ready as opposed to an assigned time.



Thank you, 

I am putting all this info together as much as I can. Is this something you have to get up really to do this? I figured there wouldn't be any breakfast, just hurry and get off the ship.


----------



## MickeyMouse101

ksbellerma said:
			
		

> Thank you,
> 
> I am putting all this info together as much as I can. Is this something you have to get up really to do this? I figured there wouldn't be any breakfast, just hurry and get off the ship.



Nope. For the MDR, you have to get up from 6-7 to eat, depending on where you ate on the last night of your cruise. Lumieres/Tritons usually has the earliset wake up time. For buffet, 8ish or earlier. Check personal navigator for bkfst times or ask your server on the last night.


----------



## linco711

steves100 said:


> Totally disagree about Palo Brunch.   WITH OUT QUESTION dinner is better.   Have done all 3 (tea, brunch, dinner) dinner has many more options plus the chocolate, souffle!!!



I completely agree...dinner in Palo's is special!  brunch...not so much


----------



## Mean Queen

linco711 said:


> I completely agree...dinner in Palo's is special!  brunch...not so much



I love them both, I can't ever choose just one.


----------



## mgmcpa

Dinner in Palo's isn't a big deal if you live in a big city and go out to nice places often (I'm spoiled living near San Francisco). 

Brunch at Palo's has cavier to die for, tons of other fresh seafood (keep in mind, no seafood on the ship is really that fresh, as they are required to freeze all meat before serving), and you can sample tons of dishes in small amounts.


----------



## jiminwi38

Dinner at palo's is something i do on every Disney cruise it does not matter if i go to a nice place to eat in my town or drive 3 hours to Chicago it's something i have to do and enjoy so much more then eating at any other place


----------



## jiminwi38

OMG the chocolate, souffle!!!  is one of the best its out of this world  LOVE IT  one reason to do dinner at palo's Oct 27 can not get here soon enough


----------



## jopierval

rescuetink said:


> I meant to add this which I was including in the emails that I've sent out:
> 
> There are a number of things that seem to repeat themselves, but it shows that different people had different experiences with different things!!  But all in all it seems to be an easier read then paging through the thread!!  I did do a spell check and make some minor changes to some posts.  It also indicates the end of each page so if you see a post that interests you, then you can just go to that page on the DIS and see the responses after it!!  If you see anything that I posted incorrectly PLEASE let me know so I can change it!!  I just got off the magic and can't wait to sail DCL again in 2013!!
> 
> Oh, and one of my BIGGEST tips is to re-book another DCL trip while your onboard!!  And what we did was book a December 2013 3 day sailing and paid the required 10% deposit on that, we booked 2 rooms at around $89.00 per room deposit.  Now we can decide when we actually want to sail, which we can even push it into 2014, and then we can change our sail date!!  And if we decide that we can't do the cruise, or something else get's in the way of us going (NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!) we can just get our deposit back, but we can never get the discount once we get off!!)  You can also add a TA after you book online depending on who has the best incentives, as long as you don't pay the cruise off before you try and add the TA!!  Oh, and I think that the re-booking desk was without question the #1 busiest spot we saw on the cruise!!  That girl had a line of people waiting before she would sit down twice a day, and she wouldn't get a break till she cut the line off!!  So try and get to her early!!
> 
> Oh, and keep the suggestions for the thread coming!!!  I love the DIS... and all the DISigners who made wonderful door magnets and shirt DISigns for my family!!!
> 
> Happy Sailing!!


Thanks so much, we leave saturday for a sunday sail. No way I have time to go thru the whole thread!


----------



## Kman34

The pillow case signatures is a really good idea and makes for a great souvenir, just be careful.
We picked ours up the last night and just shoved 'em in an outer pocket of one of the suitcases that was already packed for leaving the next day.

It was raining pretty bad at the airport & I could see our bag waiting to be loaded onto the plane....yep, all of the signatures bled and the pillow cases were ruined. 

The good news is that we're going back in a few months and I wont make the same mistake twice.


----------



## erk711

Kman34 said:
			
		

> The pillow case signatures is a really good idea and makes for a great souvenir, just be careful.
> We picked ours up the last night and just shoved 'em in an outer pocket of one of the suitcases that was already packed for leaving the next day.
> 
> It was raining pretty bad at the airport & I could see our bag waiting to be loaded onto the plane....yep, all of the signatures bled and the pillow cases were ruined.
> 
> The good news is that we're going back in a few months and I wont make the same mistake twice.



Sharpie makes new fabric pens called "stained". That should help with rain...and washing


----------



## LiseG

Kman34 said:


> The pillow case signatures is a really good idea and makes for a great souvenir, just be careful.
> We picked ours up the last night and just shoved 'em in an outer pocket of one of the suitcases that was already packed for leaving the next day.
> 
> It was raining pretty bad at the airport & I could see our bag waiting to be loaded onto the plane....yep, all of the signatures bled and the pillow cases were ruined.
> 
> The good news is that we're going back in a few months and I wont make the same mistake twice.





erk711 said:


> Sharpie makes new fabric pens called "stained". That should help with rain...and washing



And maybe a zip-lock bag


----------



## tigger_ttfn

If you are just booking a "placeholder" cruise to chance later then don't bother with lines at the desk.  We filled out the quote request form for a cruise in late 2013.   Then got the quote back the next day.  Pick what you want and thy will apply a deposit to you account and give you a confirmation.   Just use the drop-off boxnon the desk   We got a GTY room but then my TA went in and assigned us a room.


----------



## chateau

tigger_ttfn said:


> If you are just booking a "placeholder" cruise to chance later then don't bother with lines at the desk.  We filled out the quote request form for a cruise in late 2013.   Then got the quote back the next day.  Pick what you want and thy will apply a deposit to you account and give you a confirmation.   Just use the drop-off boxnon the desk   We got a GTY room but then my TA went in and assigned us a room.



So no lines! Where do you get the quote request form? Who do you give it to (is that where you mentioned drop off "box" on the "desk"... same desk then?) You may have saved me some time, so THANKS!


----------



## babyburrito

tigger_ttfn said:


> If you are just booking a "placeholder" cruise to chance later then don't bother with lines at the desk.  We filled out the quote request form for a cruise in late 2013.   Then got the quote back the next day.  Pick what you want and thy will apply a deposit to you account and give you a confirmation.   Just use the drop-off boxnon the desk   We got a GTY room but then my TA went in and assigned us a room.



Great tip!

If I book a 3 day dummy cruise for two in an inside cabin can I later change it to a 7 day cruise for 4 in a higher category? I will have to put down more deposit when I change I'm sure.


----------



## tigger_ttfn

babyburrito said:


> Great tip!
> 
> If I book a 3 day dummy cruise for two in an inside cabin can I later change it to a 7 day cruise for 4 in a higher category? I will have to put down more deposit when I change I'm sure.




Yes, when my TA reassigned my room we owed like $10 in additional deposit.  

The forms are at the future cruise desk.  Every time we walked by it was either a ton of people waiting or it was "closed".  We saw the forms and drop off box when no one was there.  So, we decided to try it out.   Worked beautifully.


----------



## over50visits

mgmcpa said:


> Dinner in Palo's isn't a big deal if you live in a big city and go out to nice places often (I'm spoiled living near San Francisco).



I agree that Palo is a very nice restaurant, as are many around the US, so it isn't a "one of a kind" experience.

However, very few restaurants we go to are on a cruise ship, and none match the price of Palo (even if you consider what you really paid for dining considering the MDRs).


----------



## amosthefamous

tigger_ttfn said:
			
		

> If you are just booking a "placeholder" cruise to chance later then don't bother with lines at the desk.  We filled out the quote request form for a cruise in late 2013.   Then got the quote back the next day.  Pick what you want and thy will apply a deposit to you account and give you a confirmation.   Just use the drop-off boxnon the desk   We got a GTY room but then my TA went in and assigned us a room.[/
> Hi,
> If I book a placeholder, how long before I actually have to use it? Not that I want to wait at all, but you know, life sometimes gets in the way.....
> Thanks,
> Amy


----------



## tigger_ttfn

I would book the latest cruise available and then you can move it to a sooner cruise if necessary.   We book ours for Nov 2013 but then decided to move it to Dec 2012 and then onboard we will rebook that November cruise.


----------



## Phantomzkb

Wow this has been an all nite ready, thanks to everyone that has submitted ideas.


----------



## Phantomzkb

Ohh I was just wondering, can you go up int the Observation Tower on Castaway Cay ?


----------



## annichan

Phantomzkb said:


> Ohh I was just wondering, can you go up int the Observation Tower on Castaway Cay ?



You sure can! It is a bit far to walk along the airstrip, but you can rent a bike to get there - which I highly suggest, as the bike ride is good fun. Not very long, not strenuous, but you see a bit more of the island and it is a really nice way to pass an hour (as long as it is not in the midday heat).


----------



## NHBaerz

Can anybody fill me in on two things...when looking to book a cruise inboard, how far out can you book one?  We are going Christmas week this year and paid approx. 7700 for 4 in a 4a and booked it in May of 2011.  I know dcl raises the prices as they go (that 4a is no longer avail and over 8k now for 2 people for the next lower category).  We can only travel Christmas week due to our jobs and am just wondering if the prices would be that much lower if we tried to book Dec 2014 onboard this year (2012).  Anybody have a bead on that type of thing?  

Also we are DVC owners and are staying at Wdw after the cruise and using the bus to go back.  We have late seating on our cruise and are wondering if the buses leave really early?  Just trying to plan for our last day breakfast.

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## zealandsmom

NHBaerz said:
			
		

> Can anybody fill me in on two things...when looking to book a cruise inboard, how far out can you book one?  We are going Christmas week this year and paid approx. 7700 for 4 in a 4a and booked it in May of 2011.  I know dcl raises the prices as they go (that 4a is no longer avail and over 8k now for 2 people for the next lower category).  We can only travel Christmas week due to our jobs and am just wondering if the prices would be that much lower if we tried to book Dec 2014 onboard this year (2012).  Anybody have a bead on that type of thing?
> 
> Also we are DVC owners and are staying at Wdw after the cruise and using the bus to go back.  We have late seating on our cruise and are wondering if the buses leave really early?  Just trying to plan for our last day breakfast.
> 
> Thanks for the great info!



A lot of people use the last month available to book, to use dummy dates and often then will pick a shorter 3 or 4 night so that the deposit is smaller. 
Yes you can book a Christmas 2014 if it is available to book!! 10% down 10% off price and then a big DCL OBC. 

I don't know what time the buses pick you up, however late seating is later breakfast time but we opted to just do the buffet and eat at our own speed and our own time  so you have that option as well.


----------



## mickeyfan1

You can omly book as far out as the published schedule. Last week all of 2013 was available. But you can move the cruise once the dates open and keep the OBC, you may have to pay additional deposit depending on the fare.


----------



## mickeyfan1

The buses start leaving when they are filled. The ship is usually cleared by 7:30, and people can be out of the terminal by 7:45 on a good day. Now that doesn't mean the bus to WDW will leave at 8 am, but it is possible, if it is full. If you want to eat early, the buffet is open. Guests are called off the ship by luggage tags, too. In reality, most people can be off the ship by 8:30, all guests must be off by 9.


----------



## NHBaerz

Thanks for the info.  It sounds like the buses just do their own thing and it doesn't necessarily tie to your breakfast schedule.  We'll do the buffet!!

As for the schedule, we'll just book it out as far as we can and just go from there.

Thanks!


----------



## Travel G

sthissell said:


> I am still reading through this thread, so it may be answered in a post that I haven't read, but is there a maximum number of items that can be signed per cabin?  We will have two cabins, but there are 3 kids.  Also, I would love to do the pillowcase, but we are having special autograph books made.  We tend to go to Disneyworld a lot and I have found that I enjoy not having the autograph books (because you get much better pictures without trying to juggle autograph books).  Would be able to get 6 items signed between the two rooms?



On the Wonder, we had three adults (all related) in 1 cabin,  but live 3,000 miles apart. we gave them 3 photo mats and 3 scrapbook pages and they returned all 6 items "completed" on last night


----------



## SteamboatWillie1021

sherekhan said:


> The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back)
> 
> This is who signed:
> Mickey, Minnie,, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Genie, Aladdin, Chip/Dale,Max,Lilo/Stitch,Pinocchio,Snow White, Cinderella, Fairy godmother, Dopey, Mulan, Pochahontas, Wendy Darling, belle, Princess Aurora, Captain Hook, Smee, Peter Pan, Terk, Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts, Alice, White Rabbit
> Suzy and Perla
> 
> So you see, you get a lot more characters than you actually see on the ship.  I imagine the White Rabbit, et al are behind the scenes doing laundry or something
> 
> By the way, I haven't washed the pillowcases yet.  Has anyone done so.  Should I rinse it in something special to set the ink?  I was worried about it running.



That would be a big deal to me! They should have returned the markers as well. Sharpie sets aren't cheap!


----------



## mickeyfan1

Perhaps you need to tell the CM at GS you want your markers returned?  Seems like the best solution. 

 As to the WHite Rabbit, it is possible that some of the Alice characters appear at Tea with Alice, thus unless you were there, you would not have seen him.


----------



## leighi123

Few questions:

1. on castaway cay, are there any very small bikes with no training wheels?   are helmets provided? 

2.  If you show up before your assigned time to board, will you actually have to wait, or not?  I've seen conflicting info here.  We are traveling the sunday after thanksgiving, so not AS busy of a time.  We want to get on board as soon as possible, but don't want to wait either. 

3.   Do people have lanyards for their room keys on DCL?   On our cruise on royal Caribbean, everyone had them, and we had to buy some.


----------



## mickeyfan1

leighi123 said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 1. on castaway cay, are there any very small bikes with no training wheels?   are helmets provided?
> 
> 2.  If you show up before your assigned time to board, will you actually have to wait, or not?  I've seen conflicting info here.  We are traveling the sunday after thanksgiving, so not AS busy of a time.  We want to get on board as soon as possible, but don't want to wait either.
> 
> 3.   Do people have lanyards for their room keys on DCL?   On our cruise on royal Caribbean, everyone had them, and we had to buy some.



1.. don't know  but I think the answer is yes to both
2.   you will get a port arrival time, and they do stick to it pretty much.  
3.  If you arfe a first time DCL cruiser, you will have to supply your own lanyard. You can buy them on the ship if you want a DCL one. Or you can buy them at Staples, BB&B, Michaels, etc.


----------



## NAB

mickeyfan1 said:


> The buses start leaving when they are filled. The ship is usually cleared by 7:30, and people can be out of the terminal by 7:45 on a good day. Now that doesn't mean the bus to WDW will leave at 8 am, but it is possible, if it is full. If you want to eat early, the buffet is open. Guests are called off the ship by luggage tags, too. In reality, most people can be off the ship by 8:30, all guests must be off by 9.



On the Dream they do not call off by luggage tags. You go to breakfast at your assigned time and get off the ship after that. I think they only call the tags when they are not in Port Canveral. 

We had late breakfast and took the bus back. They know everyone who is taking the bus to resorts so you just go out to the buses check in and they direct you to the right bus. When it is full enough they go or know everyone going to that resort is there they go. 

It is up to you if you want to be on one of the first buses to WDW you can go to the buffet like others said. We tried to stay on the ship as long as possible.


----------



## leighi123

If you go to Atlantis in Nassau, how does the bus system work?  i.e. is there a huge wait with a zillion people all trying to get on the buses at once? 

And, our group of 6 is all planning on going to Atlantis, but 2 of us doing a different activity than the others - does everyone ride the same bus or is there one for each type of excursion?  (all in the same general location)


If we take a water taxi to get to Atlantis, how does that all work? how close is it from the ship, and from Atlantis?  

Are towels provided at Atlantis or can we use the DCL ones or should we pack them?



We are still working out the best way to do Atlantis price and convince wise - either through DCL, OR water taxi over there and buy day passes OR water taxi to comfort suits and get a day room there.   

We have 1 kid in a carseat, so if we took a bus or water taxi we would avoid bringing the carseat, we don't want to take a regular taxi b/c of that.


----------



## cypressmom

NAB said:
			
		

> On the Dream they do not call off by luggage tags. You go to breakfast at your assigned time and get off the ship after that. I think they only call the tags when they are not in Port Canaveral. [/lQUOTE]
> 
> In Galveston, they do not call luggage tags.  You go to your assigned breakfast and exit when they ate cleared.


----------



## jacob408

Glad I found this thread. Lots of good info.


----------



## CrawfordMomof2

sherekhan said:


> We rode the tram to the family beach and kept walking down the path.  They were to the left hand side (the ocean side) of the path.  I can't remember exactly where but it was definitely past the Flying Dutchman and before you come to the shopping area.
> 
> The wagons really come in handy especially if you want to get to the least crowded part of the family beach.  There are ideal shady hammocks by the Heads Up bar on the very far side that my family used, but you have to cross a fair amount of sand to get there and my umbrella stroller would not have made it.
> 
> There were a lot of people doing what I was doing...hestiantly taking them and looking both ways for someone to leap out of the foliage saying "What's your room number??!!?"  But no one did!



 I'm a soon to be first time cruiser, and that made me spit out my soda! I needed that laugh!


----------



## phoenixleigh

Subbing


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

What about tips for your breakfast servers? Last cruise we were unsure what to do at breakfast for our servers..we ended up leaving cash on the table as we noticed others had.  Obviously we tip our normal servers at the end of our cruise but at breakfast we had different servers..what is correct way???


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

DISNEYFOURME said:
			
		

> What about tips for your breakfast servers? Last cruise we were unsure what to do at breakfast for our servers..we ended up leaving cash on the table as we noticed others had.  Obviously we tip our normal servers at the end of our cruise but at breakfast we had different servers..what is correct way???



The serving staff at breakfast is the same as dinner. The difference is they don't work your tables. Basically your servers at night are serving others in the morning and lunch. You can always tip them if you feel like it. There's no right or wrong. Ideally they get tipped when their patrons tip at the end of the cruise. But everyone could use a tip ... LOL


----------



## mickeyfan1

DISNEYFOURME said:


> What about tips for your breakfast servers? Last cruise we were unsure what to do at breakfast for our servers..we ended up leaving cash on the table as we noticed others had.  Obviously we tip our normal servers at the end of our cruise but at breakfast we had different servers..what is correct way???



Technically the tip you leave at the end of the cruise for your MDR servers covers them for all meals they srve, so while you may be at a table with my servers, they are getting my tios, and I may be at a table with your servers, so they are getting your tip.   I have, in over 25 cruises, neverseen anyone leave a tip for breakfast service, on DCL or any other line. If you read the DCL website, it indicates that the tip you leave your own serviers is all that is expected.    I am sure your breakfast servers were surprised and happy, tho.


----------



## violetmonarch

Forgive me for being "green" but I am confused about the passports.  Some posts say that we are to leave them with Guest Services, but another post says that it's not required.  Another post says that we must take them with us when we are at port, but then what happens to them if we are on an excursion where we are going to be in the water or there is no secure place to store our passports?  (I am totally screwed if that is the case)  

Second, the whole auto-tip on vs off thing has me concerned. Help please!


----------



## morainechef

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Forgive me for being "green" but I am confused about the passports.  Some posts say that we are to leave them with Guest Services, but another post says that it's not required.  Another post says that we must take them with us when we are at port, but then what happens to them if we are on an excursion where we are going to be in the water or there is no secure place to store our passports?  (I am totally screwed if that is the case)
> 
> Second, the whole auto-tip on vs off thing has me concerned. Help please!



You are traveling, just get the passports. And just go with the recommended gratuity.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Forgive me for being "green" but I am confused about the passports.  Some posts say that we are to leave them with Guest Services, but another post says that it's not required.  Another post says that we must take them with us when we are at port, but then what happens to them if we are on an excursion where we are going to be in the water or there is no secure place to store our passports?  (I am totally screwed if that is the case)
> 
> Second, the whole auto-tip on vs off thing has me concerned. Help please!



You are not required to leave your passport with guest services. In fact I would not let it leave your sight if you are off ship except in castaway cay. Trust me I've known a few people who have missed the ship at port. If you are in a US port just lock the passport in your safe and use your drivers license. You can easily find a waterproof carrier that can go around your neck for any water excursions.

What exactly about the tips confuses you?


----------



## sheadley

My passport will not be leaving my in room safe.  You do not need them when in port. You've already gotten into the country, no need to carry them around with you. Carry your license instead. 

If anything happens to your passport you are screwed.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

morainechef said:


> You are traveling, just get the passports. And just go with the recommended gratuity.



 They didn't ask if they should get passports or not.


----------



## violetmonarch

EPCOTatNight said:


> They didn't ask if they should get passports or not.



Thank you. No, I have our passports but my concern is taking them with me to port vs leaving them in the safe.  My TA advised me to leave them in the safe, but in previous posts others were taking them with them.  There may be waterproof holders for them, but what a hassle to deal with three passports (mine and my 2 kids') and managing two kids without help when I am going to be where I am not permitted to have anything but my bathing suit on me due to the animals.  That was the real concern.  
I have also read from other sources that some guests experienced less than satisfactory service than others because it may or may not have been made known to CM who decided to leave auto tip on and who took it off (thereby thinking they were getting stiffed of a tip).  I haven't heard much talk about that here, so I was curious if anyone here had any thoughts on that.
I am happy happy to be going in little over two months, and this thread was great to find.  Everyone had added some good bit of info! I am all ears, LOL


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Thank you. No, I have our passports but my concern is taking them with me to port vs leaving them in the safe.  My TA advised me to leave them in the safe, but in previous posts others were taking them with them.  There may be waterproof holders for them, but what a hassle to deal with three passports (mine and my 2 kids') and managing two kids without help when I am going to be where I am not permitted to have anything but my bathing suit on me due to the animals.  That was the real concern.
> I have also read from other sources that some guests experienced less than satisfactory service than others because it may or may not have been made known to CM who decided to leave auto tip on and who took it off (thereby thinking they were getting stiffed of a tip).  I haven't heard much talk about that here, so I was curious if anyone here had any thoughts on that.
> I am happy happy to be going in little over two months, and this thread was great to find.  Everyone had added some good bit of info! I am all ears, LOL



Tips are not added onto your stateroom acct until the second to last day. The only time they are added sooner is if you physically go to the guest services desk and tell them to do so. It's best not to worry about the tips until you receive the letter from guest services in your room. At that point decide what you are comfortable tipping based on the service you received. 

In regards to the passports, Are you doing excursions through Disney directly? If yes, then leave your passports in the safe and just carry your ID's. If not bring them with you.

One more question what cruise destination are you going on (Mexican Riviera, Bahamas, Caribbean)? This might help us help you especially if we have been to the same ports before.


----------



## sheadley

I will say, if you DO take your passport on port days, make sure you have a copy back on the ship. This could really help if you lose your passport. 

I make copies of everything, even front and back of 2 major credit cards  and license.


----------



## violetmonarch

Hollywood Glitter said:


> Tips are not added onto your stateroom acct until the second to last day. The only time they are added sooner is if you physically go to the guest services desk and tell them to do so. It's best not to worry about the tips until you receive the letter from guest services in your room. At that point decide what you are comfortable tipping based on the service you received.
> 
> In regards to the passports, Are you doing excursions through Disney directly? If yes, then leave your passports in the safe and just carry your ID's. If not bring them with you.



Thank you.  I thought that they were automatically charged before we even got on board.  
Yes, my excursions are booked thru Disney, and since this is my first trip out of the state and the country EVER and I definitely don't want to lose my passports. 

You have helped to reassure me, thank you.


----------



## violetmonarch

sheadley said:


> I will say, if you DO take your passport on port days, make sure you have a copy back on the ship. This could really help if you lose your passport.
> 
> I make copies of everything, even front and back of 2 major credit cards  and license.



Thank you, that is a great idea...on my list now! 

Appreciate all the info, truly


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

sheadley said:
			
		

> I will say, if you DO take your passport on port days, make sure you have a copy back on the ship. This could really help if you lose your passport.
> 
> I make copies of everything, even front and back of 2 major credit cards  and license.



Good idea. I always take a copy too. Thanks for bringing that up!


----------



## violetmonarch

Now I have a question about strollers.  I was told by TA that I can take an umbrella stroller, but do you ever really see them out and about on the ship? Also, since we have to take a bus to excursions, does that mean I must take a carseat, too?  Whew...lot's to consider!


----------



## jkrislc

violetmonarch said:


> Now I have a question about strollers.  I was told by TA that I can take an umbrella stroller, but do you ever really see them out and about on the ship? Also, since we have to take a bus to excursions, does that mean I must take a carseat, too?  Whew...lot's to consider!



The busses don't have seat belts, so a carseat would be useless. As for strollers, we used our travel one on every cruise that we've taken with DS. On our first DCL cruise, he actually slept in it during our first dining room dinner.


----------



## morainechef

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Thank you. No, I have our passports but my concern is taking them with me to port vs leaving them in the safe.  My TA advised me to leave them in the safe, but in previous posts others were taking them with them.  There may be waterproof holders for them, but what a hassle to deal with three passports (mine and my 2 kids') and managing two kids without help when I am going to be where I am not permitted to have anything but my bathing suit on me due to the animals.  That was the real concern.
> I have also read from other sources that some guests experienced less than satisfactory service than others because it may or may not have been made known to CM who decided to leave auto tip on and who took it off (thereby thinking they were getting stiffed of a tip).  I haven't heard much talk about that here, so I was curious if anyone here had any thoughts on that.
> I am happy happy to be going in little over two months, and this thread was great to find.  Everyone had added some good bit of info! I am all ears, LOL



Sorry I thought you were asking if you should bring passports at all. I always bring my passport when in a foreign country. For safety I always leave a copy of all my ID ( passport included ) with a trusted family member, that way if I lose my passport and I am stranded I can connect with someone who has a copy. I realize the destinations disney goes to are pretty tame, but this is just a habit I have gotten into during some of my travels.


----------



## NAB

violetmonarch said:


> Now I have a question about strollers.  I was told by TA that I can take an umbrella stroller, but do you ever really see them out and about on the ship? Also, since we have to take a bus to excursions, does that mean I must take a carseat, too?  Whew...lot's to consider!



Yes sometimes you see some pretty big ones out in the hall. Really not room for those but an umbrella one is perfect. You would be surprised how long some of those halls are. 

Depending on what ship, the Fantasy and Dream expecially you will not be able to take it in the dining but leave it just inside the restraurant because the tables are so close together.


----------



## All Things Simba

disney1990 said:


> Question - when you get the picture matt signed, is it for a 8x10 picture or a 10x8 picture -- i.e. which way do the majority of the pictures fit.  Boy, I hope this question makes sense.



I think you can put a sticky note on it and say it's for a vertical print or for a horizontal print.  They should get it then!


----------



## Momma2Jax

All Things Simba said:
			
		

> I think you can put a sticky note on it and say it's for a vertical print or for a horizontal print.  They should get it then!



They also asked me, and noted it on my form


----------



## sdKT

we used our stroller all the time. everywhere.


----------



## FlyingBelle

sheadley said:


> I will say, if you DO take your passport on port days, make sure you have a copy back on the ship. This could really help if you lose your passport.
> 
> I make copies of everything, even front and back of 2 major credit cards  and license.



We just got off the Dream yesterday... the instructions provided said to leave your passports on the ship, and carry a photocopy of it with you if you get off on the boat. (3-night Bahamas cruise)  You need to carry your key to the world card and a photo id when you get off the ship.


----------



## richmo

FlyingBelle said:


> We just got off the Dream yesterday... the instructions provided said to leave your passports on the ship, and carry a photocopy of it with you if you get off on the boat. (3-night Bahamas cruise)  You need to carry your key to the world card and a photo id when you get off the ship.



That was pretty much our experience as well, at least at Nassau.  We brought along color copies of our passport while in the city of Nassau, along with our USA driver's licenses.  Left the actual passports in the safe in the stateroom.  If I remember correctly, the only ID we used at customs in Nassau was the driver's license.


----------



## DeejP

Thanks for all these tips - I'm nearly done reading all 72 pages of them!!! My husband and 8yr old DD have booked 2 weeks at WDW (Port Orleans) followed by a week on the Dream - all to celebrate my 40th birthday, which was last month. I can't wait, although my DD is now very excited, now she has been allowed to let the secret out - it's a long time for the excitement to grow too ;-)


----------



## rescuetink

DeejP said:


> Thanks for all these tips - I'm nearly done reading all 72 pages of them!!! My husband and 8yr old DD have booked 2 weeks at WDW (Port Orleans) followed by a week on the Dream - all to celebrate my 40th birthday, which was last month. I can't wait, although my DD is now very excited, now she has been allowed to let the secret out - it's a long time for the excitement to grow too ;-)



Partially consolidated:  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit


----------



## DeejP

Thanks SO much


----------



## Gillett

Gracias, Rescuetink!


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Momma2Jax said:


> They also asked me, and noted it on my form



Hi! where did you get your form? I have never seen this... Thanks, Aloha, Karen


----------



## tessa67

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Hi! where did you get your form? I have never seen this... Thanks, Aloha, Karen



They have you fill it out when you drop off your item.


----------



## Momma2Jax

COASTIEandMATE said:
			
		

> Hi! where did you get your form? I have never seen this... Thanks, Aloha, Karen



They fill it out for you at GS when you drop it off.


----------



## rescuetink

DeejP said:


> Thanks SO much





Gillett said:


> Gracias, Rescuetink!


----------



## tita155

I am traveling in February , this is our first cruise and we don't have passports. Should we consider getting them or are they totally not necessary?


----------



## cruisecrasher

tita155 said:
			
		

> I am traveling in February , this is our first cruise and we don't have passports. Should we consider getting them or are they totally not necessary?



They're really nice just in case.  Much like trip insurance, it depends on your comfort level with risk.


----------



## jhowell08

tita155 said:
			
		

> I am traveling in February , this is our first cruise and we don't have passports. Should we consider getting them or are they totally not necessary?



If you do not think you will cruise or travel outside of the country much, then you may not need them. However, if you do plan on going on more cruises, it is well worth it. Much easier than carrying original birth certificates. We took my mother on her first cruise to see if she would like it before I got her a passport.


----------



## goofystitchfan

The past 4 years we have been Disney cruising. Fyi when we got off Wednesday and went thru customs when we were disembarking they did request our passports.


----------



## tita155

cruisecrasher said:
			
		

> They're really nice just in case.  Much like trip insurance, it depends on your comfort level with risk.



Thanks so much for your feedback.


----------



## tita155

goofystitchfan said:
			
		

> The past 4 years we have been Disney cruising. Fyi when we got off Wednesday and went thru customs when we were disembarking they did request our passports.



Thanks so much


----------



## tita155

jhowell08 said:
			
		

> If you do not think you will cruise or travel outside of the country much, then you may not need them. However, if you do plan on going on more cruises, it is well worth it. Much easier than carrying original birth certificates. We took my mother on her first cruise to see if she would like it before I got her a passport.



Thanks so much! This so our first and I think I agree with you. Let's see how this goes first.


----------



## DizDragonfly

tita155 said:


> Thanks so much! This so our first and I think I agree with you. Let's see how this goes first.



Just be aware that if an emergency occurs (sickness, injury or death of someone in your traveling party or someone at home, etc.) and you need to fly home from outside the US, you have to go through the US Embassy.  In an emergency situation, you want to be able to book a flight and go, not spin your wheels while dealing with paperwork and bureaucrats.  

Personally, we don't cruise without passports or travel insurance.  Yeah, it costs a little upfront, but it more than pays for itself in piece of mind.  And if you do end up needing one or the other or both, you'll be SO glad you have them.


----------



## tita155

DizDragonfly said:
			
		

> Just be aware that if an emergency occurs (sickness, injury or death of someone in your traveling party or someone at home, etc.) and you need to fly home from outside the US, you have to go through the US Embassy.  In an emergency situation, you want to be able to book a flight and go, not spin your wheels while dealing with paperwork and bureaucrats.
> 
> Personally, we don't cruise without passports or travel insurance.  Yeah, it costs a little upfront, but it more than pays for itself in piece of mind.  And if you do end up needing one or the other or both, you'll be SO glad you have them.



Great point, I having been going back and forth since its only a 3day cruise I should really consider.


----------



## kristieboyd

It took me a while to track this thread down, so I figured I'd bump it for any other newbies looking for some fantastic tips!

thanks so much to everyone who contributed....I've read through the entire thing (all 73 pages! whew!) and took LOTS of notes!

Thanks again!  Y'all rock!


----------



## disneybeachprincess

Disney doesn't tell you that you will be so addicted to Disney cruising after your first cruise!  I love the addiction to all things Disney


----------



## geffric

DizDragonfly said:


> Personally, we don't cruise without passports or travel insurance. Yeah, it costs a little upfront, but it more than pays for itself in piece of mind. And if you do end up needing one or the other or both, you'll be SO glad you have them.


 
I second that..passports and travel insurance are a most to me..


----------



## TheLabelles

Has anyone experienced problems printing out their maganets?  I am new to this and don't really know what I am doing wrong.  I have always wanted to put them on our door but never knew where to find them.  With everyone's discussion I am eager to do some but when I print it out on the magnetic paper it just comes out cut off but with regular paper it is fine.
If someone can help me that would be greatly appreciated. My kids would love to have someone on our door this year.

Therese
Disney Magic 2009 Western
Disney Magic 2011 Eastern
Disney Fantasy 2013 Western


----------



## Larene

Hi I am taking my first Disney Cruise on the Disney Wonder on Feb. 7th out of Miami. I would love to be a part of Fish Extenders but do not know how to find a list or start a list. I would love any advice or suggestions for my upcoming cruise. I am very excited! I will be taking my 10 year old son and 6 year old grandson as well as my mother. So want to make this the most memorable vacation for my boys.


----------



## phoenixleigh

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2923211

Is this it? I found under Disney Cruise under the Disney cruise meets.


----------



## minniescout

TheLabelles said:


> Has anyone experienced problems printing out their maganets?  I am new to this and don't really know what I am doing wrong.  I have always wanted to put them on our door but never knew where to find them.  With everyone's discussion I am eager to do some but when I print it out on the magnetic paper it just comes out cut off but with regular paper it is fine.
> If someone can help me that would be greatly appreciated. My kids would love to have someone on our door this year.
> 
> Therese
> Disney Magic 2009 Western
> Disney Magic 2011 Eastern
> Disney Fantasy 2013 Western



I printed out what i wanted and bought sheet magnet paper at Hobby Lobby and stuck the printed items on there.  I couldn't get the sheet printer magnet paper to work in my printer (very old) so this worked.


----------



## tikimimi

Larene said:


> Hi I am taking my first Disney Cruise on the Disney Wonder on Feb. 7th out of Miami. I would love to be a part of Fish Extenders but do not know how to find a list or start a list. I would love any advice or suggestions for my upcoming cruise. I am very excited! I will be taking my 10 year old son and 6 year old grandson as well as my mother. So want to make this the most memorable vacation for my boys.


 
Here is the link to your cruise's  cruise meet - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2923211  Someone named Jessica is interested in having the FE - see post #9.emtmom0104 
Mouseketeer



 

Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: Wilmington, Delaware
Posts: 332 






Is anyone here interested in doing the FE? 
__________________
Jessica



08-2012, 08:52 PM   #*9* emtmom0104 
Mouseketeer



 

Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: Wilmington, Delaware
Posts: 332 






Is anyone here interested in doing the FE? 
__________________
Jessica












 12-08-2012, 08:52 PM   #*9* emtmom0104 
Mouseketeer



 

Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: Wilmington, Delaware
Posts: 332 






Is anyone here interested in doing the FE? 
__________________
Jessica


----------



## bellabaloo

What a fantastic post!  THanks for all the tips


----------



## Zapataii

Here's a snooty question:  is the room service coffee still bad?  Should I pack the small creamers?  Do they have Splenda, or just regular sugar?  First timer here


----------



## goeva

Zapataii said:
			
		

> Here's a snooty question:  is the room service coffee still bad?  Should I pack the small creamers?  Do they have Splenda, or just regular sugar?  First timer here



I don't drink coffee so I can't tell you but you definitely should bring your camera(s) and they do have Splenda on board. :


----------



## violetmonarch

Zapataii said:


> Here's a snooty question:  is the room service coffee still bad?  Should I pack the small creamers?  Do they have Splenda, or just regular sugar?  First timer here



Take the coffee creamers since ya just never know! There's bad coffee that is like tolerable, then there's BAD coffee that need CPR! Just saying.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

Zapataii said:
			
		

> Here's a snooty question:  is the room service coffee still bad?  Should I pack the small creamers?  Do they have Splenda, or just regular sugar?  First timer here



The coffee was not as bad as it was in the parks.  Definitely tolerable.


----------



## Susiesark

Zapataii said:


> Here's a snooty question:  is the room service coffee still bad?  Should I pack the small creamers?  Do they have Splenda, or just regular sugar?  First timer here


I always take a bag of small flavored creamers, and take a few to the food counters with me.


----------



## dittymau

Zapataii said:
			
		

> Here's a snooty question:  is the room service coffee still bad?  Should I pack the small creamers?  Do they have Splenda, or just regular sugar?  First timer here



Well, I loved the room service coffee in the morning!


----------



## Zapataii

Thanks for the coffee info everyone.  I only referred to it as bad because someone earlier in the thread did.

I will be bringing the creamers for sure!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Zapataii said:
			
		

> Thanks for the coffee info everyone.  I only referred to it as bad because someone earlier in the thread did.
> 
> I will be bringing the creamers for sure!  Thanks everyone!



Any coffee that is brought to me in my room is good to me....enjoy your cruise


----------



## mdurette

violetmonarch said:


> Take the coffee creamers since ya just never know! There's bad coffee that is like tolerable, then there's BAD coffee that need CPR! Just saying.



Bring a travel mug also.  We don't normally do room service because I never know what time DD is going to get up.   But, once I get up I head straight for the buffet on the deck and get a cup of coffee.  There is nothing worse than only getting only a tiny cup that is either spilled or drank by the time I get back to the room.   

Now...I always take a mug!


----------



## rescuetink

mdurette said:


> Bring a travel mug also.  We don't normally do room service because I never know what time DD is going to get up.   But, once I get up I head straight for the buffet on the deck and get a cup of coffee.  There is nothing worse than only getting only a tiny cup that is either spilled or drank by the time I get back to the room.
> 
> Now...I always take a mug!



This is always a great idea!!    We bring the Thermos insulated cups with the flip lids for the kids!!  Their great for pool side, on excursions and to take to the shows!!  And I make sure I have a big insulates cup with me since I hydrate a lot!!


----------



## eemaxx

One tip for anyone traveling on the Magic: if you have thick/ long hair and rely on a hair dryer, bring your own! We sailed on the Magic over Christmas in 2011 and the hair dryer was this old vacuum hose looking thing attached to the wall of the bathroom. The issue was that after a few minutes of drying my hair, the hair dryer became way too hot to even hold. I had to dry my hair in 2-3 minute shifts and use a towel to hold it after the first 2 minute shift. Also, with the hair dryer being in the bathroom, I was hogging up the one bathroom while the rest of my family of 4 was trying to get ready for dinner also. Looking forward to sailing on the Fantasy on Jan 19th!


----------



## Susiesark

eemaxx said:


> One tip for anyone traveling on the Magic: if you have thick/ long hair and rely on a hair dryer, bring your own! We sailed on the Magic over Christmas in 2011 and the hair dryer was this old vacuum hose looking thing attached to the wall of the bathroom. The issue was that after a few minutes of drying my hair, the hair dryer became way too hot to even hold. I had to dry my hair in 2-3 minute shifts and use a towel to hold it after the first 2 minute shift. Also, with the hair dryer being in the bathroom, I was hogging up the one bathroom while the rest of my family of 4 was trying to get ready for dinner also. Looking forward to sailing on the Fantasy on Jan 19th!


I always bring my own hair dryer, just in case.  The Wonder had really small, pretty much useless, hairdryers.  But happy to say that the Fantasy has full sized hair dryers, that you can plug in where it is convenient.  However, I enjoyed going to the Senses Spa, to use the shower, great products and the provided hair dryers.  You don't need to buy anything to use this area.  Free razors are also provided and there is a small sauna and lockers to use.


----------



## ChloroFiend

tita155 said:


> I am traveling in February , this is our first cruise and we don't have passports. Should we consider getting them or are they totally not necessary?



When disembarking in Galveston, there was an "express lane" for US Citizens travelling with passports.  Not sure if the same is present in Port Canaveral or other destinations.  Just one more bonus aside from the security of having a full travel document.


----------



## violetmonarch

ChloroFiend said:


> When disembarking in Galveston, there was an "express lane" for US Citizens travelling with passports.  Not sure if the same is present in Port Canaveral or other destinations.  Just one more bonus aside from the security of having a full travel document.




I am sailing out of Galveston in 4 weeks, so I am glad to hear that there is an express lane for those that have passports.  I really hate waiting around.


----------



## ekatiel

ChloroFiend said:


> When disembarking in Galveston, there was an "express lane" for US Citizens travelling with passports.  Not sure if the same is present in Port Canaveral or other destinations.  Just one more bonus aside from the security of having a full travel document.





violetmonarch said:


> I am sailing out of Galveston in 4 weeks, so I am glad to hear that there is an express lane for those that have passports.  I really hate waiting around.



The last time we sailed out of Galveston (last Spring Break), the "express" lane was actually for people with birth certificates.  Honestly, there is not an "express" lane; there two different lines, one for people with passports and one for people with birth certificates and I.D.s.  The "express" part depends on how many people on your cruise are travelling with passports vs. birth certificates.  In our case last Spring Break, the passport line was SIGNIFICANTLY longer than the birth certificate line. That disembarkation was a nightmare anyways-- they only had one or two port agents working to disembark a FULL Spring Break cruise on Mariner of the Seas (there were around 1,000 kids on board). It took us just under 3 hours to disembark . --Katie


----------



## bbwex

Many people are tempted to bring their own dryers, but most cruise lines don't allow it. I am not sure what Disney's policy is.  The problem is that your big, powerful dryer draws a lot of current.  While you might think that you little dryer is not going to hurt anyone, and that your hair is very important, you might want to remember that the biggest danger on a cruise ship is fire.  Hair dryers, immersion heaters and other heavy current users pose a danger to you, and more importantly to others (including children) on the ship.  Shipboard fires can be very serious.  

Generally, if the dryer in your room is not satisfactory, the line will give you a slightly more powerful one, but it will be one that they know is safe.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

Disney does let you bring your own dryer. Just remember to unplug that and other hair items when your done. The previous poster is right. Fire safety is very important onboard.


----------



## vcjtx

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> I am sailing out of Galveston in 4 weeks, so I am glad to hear that there is an express lane for those that have passports.  I really hate waiting around.



I don't think there really is an "express line", but there are 2 separate lines - one for passports & one for Birth Certificates & other forms of ID, as Ekatiel said.  

You're on the January 26th cruise, right?  My friend & I (we'll be on the 1/26  one, too) went on a Carnival cruise from Galveston last year at about the same time & going through the customs checkout was the quickest part of debarkation.  Getting off the ship took the longest time!  We were in a seemingly endless line of passengers.  We were called by decks (or luggage tag) and still had a looooooong wait in line.  My advice would be: unless you have a flight to catch, take your time!!!!  We don't have to be anywhere and plan to be two of the last people off the ship.  I'm pretty sure they won't let us stay, so someone will shoo us off eventually!!


----------



## violetmonarch

Look forward to seeing you all on the 1/26/13 Magic, vcjtx!  Yeah I am in no big hurry, but my mother is a very impatient person, and I have to deal with her complaints....she's hard to ever please. Magic CMs gonna have their work cut out trying to please her!


----------



## principessalia

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!



Thanks for this great tip...we are newbies & want to get as much out of our trip as we can


----------



## principessalia

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Hi! where did you get your form? I have never seen this... Thanks, Aloha, Karen



I want to do this!!!


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

principessalia said:
			
		

> Thanks for this great tip...we are newbies & want to get as much out of our trip as we can



We did this with pillow cases and the mats from picture frames.  Picture is now hanging in our foyer with the embarkation photo and a singed frame.


----------



## JimGA

Troop o' Goofs said:


> We did this with pillow cases and the mats from picture frames.  Picture is now hanging in our foyer with the embarkation photo and a singed frame.



Great idea!


----------



## tbumstead

"Regardless of what you may read, you can wear business casual- Dockers/Polo shirts to dinner and not be frowned upon or turned away".

Is this true?  My husband has lots of dress shorts so he could wear those to dinner?


----------



## Ashleyfaz

10-pack of sharpie markers are on sale at Target this week - perfect for the pillow case or  mat idea. They are $5 and buy one get one half off.

http://weeklyad.target.com/pasadena-tx-77505/pages?code=Target-121230#5


----------



## dclwonderprincess

Can anyone tell me how many people you can fit in a cabana on serenity bay? I have 8 adults and can book on the family beach but thought it might be nice to be on the adult side of the island.


----------



## rescuetink

Ashleyfaz said:


> 10-pack of sharpie markers are on sale at Target this week - perfect for the pillow case or  mat idea. They are $5 and buy one get one half off.
> 
> http://weeklyad.target.com/pasadena-tx-77505/pages?code=Target-121230#5



YEA!!!!   I'm gonna grab them before they run out at that price!!!


----------



## jkrislc

I've read that the Sharpies fade more than those permanent markers specifically made for fabric FWIW. Hence, we went with fabric markers last cruise but are going with Sharpies this cruise as we're having a photo mat signed.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dclwonderprincess said:


> Can anyone tell me how many people you can fit in a cabana on serenity bay? I have 8 adults and can book on the family beach but thought it might be nice to be on the adult side of the island.



I believe the starting price ($399) is for 4 adults.  And the max is 6, at $50 each extra person.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tbumstead said:


> "Regardless of what you may read, you can wear business casual- Dockers/Polo shirts to dinner and not be frowned upon or turned away".
> 
> Is this true?  My husband has lots of dress shorts so he could wear those to dinner?



The requested dress code for dinner is "no shorts, tank tops, or swim suits for dinner".  Whether you abide by the request or not is up to you.


----------



## rescuetink

Ashleyfaz said:


> 10-pack of sharpie markers are on sale at Target this week - perfect for the pillow case or  mat idea. They are $5 and buy one get one half off.
> 
> http://weeklyad.target.com/pasadena-tx-77505/pages?code=Target-121230#5





rescuetink said:


> YEA!!!!   I'm gonna grab them before they run out at that price!!!



GOT MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Ashleyfaz

rescuetink said:


> GOT MINE!!!!!!



Good- I got the last 2 at my target


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Troop o' Goofs said:
			
		

> The coffee was not as bad as it was in the parks.  Definitely tolerable.



Is it real coffee or that Nescrappy stuff?


----------



## NCConch

We are a year out from our cruise on the Dream and figure it is never too early to begin planning our adventure. This will be my 2nd and a 1/2 cruise but the first for the rest of the family. This thread is awesome and has me psyched.


----------



## uscgmouse

Ashleyfaz said:


> 10-pack of sharpie markers are on sale at Target this week - perfect for the pillow case or  mat idea. They are $5 and buy one get one half off.
> 
> http://weeklyad.target.com/pasadena-tx-77505/pages?code=Target-121230#5



Staples has the 12 packs of sharpies on sale too! $3


----------



## kdeans1010

jkrislc said:


> I've read that the Sharpies fade more than those permanent markers specifically made for fabric FWIW. Hence, we went with fabric markers last cruise but are going with Sharpies this cruise as we're having a photo mat signed.



I found Sharpies that are meant for fabric. They're kinda' awesome.


----------



## rescuetink

kdeans1010 said:


> I found Sharpies that are meant for fabric. They're kinda' awesome.



We have those two!!!


----------



## violetmonarch

I am torn between getting a photo mat signed or not....I bought two kinds: one that has two openings for 4x6 photos and another that is for an 8x10 photo.


----------



## marciagms

great ideas!!!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## heastonfam

soooo many great ideas, it's our first cruise (FEB 2013, Magic) and I had no idea about the pillowcases.  My kids will love that!  Thank you!


----------



## rescuetink

I haven't posted this in awhile, so I'm re-posting it now!!  And it hasn't been updated in awhile, but I don't think it misses much!!!  

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1


----------



## Clochette nordique

NCConch said:


> We are a year out from our cruise on the Dream and figure it is never too early to begin planning our adventure. This will be my 2nd and a 1/2 cruise but the first for the rest of the family. This thread is awesome and has me psyched.



What is a "1/2" cruise?  I really am curious about it. 

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## Ashleyfaz

uscgmouse said:


> Staples has the 12 packs of sharpies on sale too! $3



Are they different colors or all black? I got 2 10 packs of different colors for $7.50 (3.75 each).


----------



## uscgmouse

Ashleyfaz said:
			
		

> Are they different colors or all black? I got 2 10 packs of different colors for $7.50 (3.75 each).



They are the packs with different colors.


----------



## tntmaresca

I am a technically challenged web user so I hope I am posting my questions in the right place.   We are taking our first cruise next month on the Magic for 6 night western caribbean cruise departing Galveston. I would appreciate any tips or advice. 

1. My husband is a smoker and is concerned he will only be able to smoke from 6pm - 6am, is that correct? certain decks? we did not get a room with a veranda

2.  My boys are 7 & 9 and want to do a Stringray excursion tour.  I am concerned about the safety of this due to their barbs, thoughts?

3. Is it really OK to pack your own beer, wine and alcohol in your luggage?

4. Trying to decide between the Dophin Extreme Swim and Turtle Farm in Grand Cayman or Dolphin Push Pull Swim in Cozumel.  Suggestions?


----------



## uscgmouse

Sorry double post


----------



## uscgmouse

tntmaresca said:
			
		

> I am a technically challenged web user so I hope I am posting my questions in the right place.   We are taking our first cruise next month on the Magic for 6 night western caribbean cruise departing Galveston. I would appreciate any tips or advice.
> 
> 1. My husband is a smoker and is concerned he will only be able to smoke from 6pm - 6am, is that correct? certain decks? we did not get a room with a veranda
> 
> 2.  My boys are 7 & 9 and want to do a Stringray excursion tour.  I am concerned about the safety of this due to their barbs, thoughts?
> 
> 3. Is it really OK to pack your own beer, wine and alcohol in your luggage?
> 
> 4. Trying to decide between the Dophin Extreme Swim and Turtle Farm in Grand Cayman or Dolphin Push Pull Swim in Cozumel.  Suggestions?



Not sure about all your questions but regarding smoking and bringing on booze: per Disney website:

Question
May Guests bring alcohol onboard?
Answer
While adult Guests ages 21 and older may bring alcohol onboard, the following guidelines apply:

Outside alcohol cannot be consumed in any lounge or public area
At Palo and Remy, a $20 corkage fee will be charged for outside wine and champagne
Beverages must be packed in your carry-on bagwhich must not exceed 22 inches wide, 14 inches high and 9 inches deep in dimension
Coolers filled with personal items (e.g. soda, alcohol, chips, candy, etc.) may not be brought on board.
Please note: Disney Cruise Line reserves the right to remove fragile items (including beverages) from checked luggage. In such cases, items will be stored and returned at the end of the voyage. Beverage containers are considered fragile and have previously caused damage in checked luggage. All fragile items must be transported inside carry-on luggage.

Smoking:
Question
Where can I smoke on board?
Answer
Disney Cruise Line has never allowed smoking in Guest staterooms. In addition, smoking is prohibited in all interior spaces throughout our ships. In an effort to provide a cruise experience that satisfies both our non-smoking and smoking Guests, smoking is permitted in designated areas of the ship.

On the Disney Magic and Disney Wonder, smoking is permitted on:

Private verandahs
Outdoors on Deck 4 starboard side from 6 p.m. to 6 a.m. only
The starboard side open-air decks 9 and 10 (excluding the Mickey Pool area).
On the Disney Dream and Disney Fantasy, smoking is permitted on:

Stateroom verandahs
Deck 4 port side, aft, the outside Promenade Deck from 6:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.
Deck 12 port side, aft, the outdoor area that is accessible through the Meridian Lounge
Deck 13 port side, forward, by Currents Bar
Guests who are found smoking in their staterooms will be charged a $250 stateroom recovery fee. This fee covers deep cleaning that includes air filter replacement, carpet extraction and the cleaning and replacement of drapes, comforters, blankets and pillows.

Due to differences in size and the availability of some services while out at sea, our policies will sometimes differ slightly from similar ones at the Walt Disney World Resort. We have carefully considered which areas of our ships to designate as smoking and non-smoking, and we do periodically review our policies to ensure continued Guest satisfaction.


----------



## tntmaresca

great info, thanks so much for the quick response... my husband would never smoke inside, he'd have a bigger problem with me than Disney if he did... lol

Just to clarify - The starboard side open-air decks 9 and 10 (excluding the Mickey Pool area). - is this also 6pm - 6am or anytime?

thanks again,


----------



## violetmonarch

Going back to packing the alcohol...I was planning on taking a Disney reusable shopping bag as my carry on.  However, I think that it is too tall, and it is open on the top.  Does this mean that I cannot use it as my carry on bag?


----------



## sunshineNJ

I have been on this thread for hours!!!  I'm learning alot. It will be our first cruise 8/13. I wanted to find out for sure if you can bring on water and snacks because we are staying in Cocoa Beach for a few days post cruise and I wanted to save water and snacks for then. I have been reading conflicting answers. Thanks


----------



## NCConch

Clochette nordique said:
			
		

> What is a "1/2" cruise?  I really am curious about it.
> 
> Poussière de fée!



Back in the day... 

I grew up in South Florida and one of the cruise lines ran a boat daily from West Palm Beach to Freeport. You went over in the morning and came back that night or any other night. You could do all of the typical cruise things like drink and gamble. Cabins were extra. My friends and I went over and spent a night at a casino for my 21st birthday.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> I am torn between getting a photo mat signed or not....I bought two kinds: one that has two openings for 4x6 photos and another that is for an 8x10 photo.



We had a few signed.  8x10. 4x6 and 5x7. And we had 2sets signed plus 5 pillow cases   All it cost was 2 packages of double stuff Oreos as a CM gift.


----------



## Cheerio

tntmaresca said:


> great info, thanks so much for the quick response... my husband would never smoke inside, he'd have a bigger problem with me than Disney if he did... lol
> 
> Just to clarify - The starboard side open-air decks 9 and 10 (excluding the Mickey Pool area). - is this also 6pm - 6am or anytime?
> 
> thanks again,



Anytime you can smoke upstairs, except when in port and the ship is re-fueling. For the magic in January it was about 3pm on embarkation day when they announced smoking was allowed.


----------



## The Lorax

Thread = Subbed
A huge  to all the posters in this thread, definately a must read for DCL 'rookies'. 
Your collective experience will ease any confusion for DW and I during our first DC with 3 DD's.


----------



## violetmonarch

Troop o' Goofs said:


> We had a few signed.  8x10. 4x6 and 5x7. And we had 2sets signed plus 5 pillow cases   All it cost was 2 packages of double stuff Oreos as a CM gift.



I thought that that they could only sign one or two items per cabin 
If they can do more that would be great!

Still do not know if I am able to take my reusable shopping bag as a carry-on with my champagne in it


----------



## matt&jakesmom

Wow what a lot of information for a 1st timer going next year to take in. I feel so overwhelmed in not knowing what to do first. Wait I have to book the trip first.   Thanks!


----------



## violetmonarch

matt&jakesmom said:


> Wow what a lot of information for a 1st timer going next year to take in. I feel so overwhelmed in not knowing what to do first. Wait I have to book the trip first.   Thanks!



I felt (and still feel) the same! 
I keep hoping that I can remember all the information I got here and that I make the right decisions.  The way I see it, this is the practice run for the future cruises I plan on taking


----------



## bitlerzx4

violetmonarch said:


> I felt (and still feel) the same!
> I keep hoping that I can remember all the information I got here and that I make the right decisions.  The way I see it, this is the practice run for the future cruises I plan on taking



Last yr while we got ready for our cruise as I read tips I wanted to remember I copied and saved to my own list.  

I still stalk this thread, and keep a running list of all the ones that I really like.


----------



## violetmonarch

bitlerzx4 said:


> Last yr while we got ready for our cruise as I read tips I wanted to remember I copied and saved to my own list.
> 
> I still stalk this thread, and keep a running list of all the ones that I really like.



Oh, you are smart!  I made a list, then I lost it  I guess I don't have that organizational gene. (lol)
But I do stalk this site daily.


----------



## SunLuvr321

violetmonarch said:


> I keep hoping that I can remember all the information I got here and that I make the right decisions.



When I first went through this thread I started a Word document on my computer. Then I copied and pasted any tips that sounded especially good to me. I figured I would forget most of them, but this way I have a list of the ones that I really want to remember.


----------



## Llges

Oh wow! Would you be willing to share that word document?


----------



## eemaxx

Pretty sure a reusable shopping bag would be fine. Last year I took a Vera Bradley tote that did not close at the top (and is bigger than a shopping tote) and it was fine. As long as you are okay with the bag not zipping closed I think it would be fine.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

eemaxx said:


> Pretty sure a reusable shopping bag would be fine. Last year I took a Vera Bradley tote that did not close at the top (and is bigger than a shopping tote) and it was fine. As long as you are okay with the bag not zipping closed I think it would be fine.



?


----------



## Clochette nordique

NCConch said:


> Back in the day...
> I grew up in South Florida and one of the cruise lines ran a boat daily from West Palm Beach to Freeport. You went over in the morning and came back that night or any other night. You could do all of the typical cruise things like drink and gamble. Cabins were extra. My friends and I went over and spent a night at a casino for my 21st birthday.



Really?  I think it's neat... for people living close to a dock...
Sadly for us in the middle of the continent, it doesn't make sense, but I guess I would have 1/2 sailed to if I could.

Thanks for the answer,
Happy New Year,

 Poussière de fée!


----------



## rescuetink

matt&jakesmom said:


> Wow what a lot of information for a 1st timer going next year to take in. I feel so overwhelmed in not knowing what to do first. Wait I have to book the trip first.   Thanks!





violetmonarch said:


> I felt (and still feel) the same!
> I keep hoping that I can remember all the information I got here and that I make the right decisions.  The way I see it, this is the practice run for the future cruises I plan on taking





bitlerzx4 said:


> Last yr while we got ready for our cruise as I read tips I wanted to remember I copied and saved to my own list.
> 
> I still stalk this thread, and keep a running list of all the ones that I really like.





violetmonarch said:


> Oh, you are smart!  I made a list, then I lost it  I guess I don't have that organizational gene. (lol)
> But I do stalk this site daily.





SunLuvr321 said:


> When I first went through this thread I started a Word document on my computer. Then I copied and pasted any tips that sounded especially good to me. I figured I would forget most of them, but this way I have a list of the ones that I really want to remember.



*Did this help at all???  *



rescuetink said:


> I haven't posted this in awhile, so I'm re-posting it now!!  And it hasn't been updated in awhile, but I don't think it misses much!!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1


----------



## violetmonarch

Thanks tink!  I was looking for that since someone mentioned they had one too...couldn't locate.


----------



## tntmaresca

1.  will you please post information/websites etc. where I can purchase Fish hook Extender?

2.  can you post a photo of a FE, maybe I could find someone local to make me one.

3.  how much money should I plan to spend on gifts for the FE? I will be purchasing all items (not artistic), gift ideas? all or just kids? daily or one bigger gift?

4.  door decoaration/magnets.  can you post some photos of some you have seen, just trying to get some ideas.

This is an incredible site, thanks for all of the tips and feedback - VERY helpful


----------



## SunLuvr321

tntmaresca said:


> 1.  will you please post information/websites etc. where I can purchase Fish hook Extender?
> 
> 2.  can you post a photo of a FE, maybe I could find someone local to make me one.
> 
> 3.  how much money should I plan to spend on gifts for the FE? I will be purchasing all items (not artistic), gift ideas? all or just kids? daily or one bigger gift?
> 
> 4.  door decoaration/magnets.  can you post some photos of some you have seen, just trying to get some ideas.
> 
> This is an incredible site, thanks for all of the tips and feedback - VERY helpful



I am just working on my first FE now, so I do not have all your answers. I went to www.etsy.com and searched for "fish extender Disney". I found quite a few fish extenders (with pictures) as well as some fish extender gifts. 

It seems like the amount of money that people spend varies quite a bit. I have also read about people who do one gift as well as people who do multiple gifts. I am planning on a stateroom gift with some Disney magnets that I made with something local (haven't figured out what that is yet). 

There is a thread called "Stateroom Ears and then some.." that has files for Mickey Ears you can print out. They fit around the porthole number on the door. You can print them on paper and attach magnets or you can print out on magnet paper. I got some at an office supply store. Here is the link for that thread. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891

Hope this helps!
Cori


----------



## SunLuvr321

rescuetink said:


> *Did this help at all???  *



That did help me, once I found it. It has so much information that I went through it over several days and copied out the items that I wanted to remember to my own Word document. I made a couple page document that has the information I really want to make sure I don't forget.


----------



## buglady11

kcashner said:


> If you have a medical or baby need, you can have a real refrigerator in your room (as opposed to a beverage cooler).



My daughter gets daily injections that have to be refrigerated and a ice pack we like to have frozen at the end of the cruise.

How large are the refrigerators in the room and has anyone asked for a different one?  I am curious about if we could use what is in the room normally or if we will need to ask for something else.


----------



## violetmonarch

tntmaresca said:


> 1.  will you please post information/websites etc. where I can purchase Fish hook Extender?
> 
> 2.  can you post a photo of a FE, maybe I could find someone local to make me one.
> 
> 3.  how much money should I plan to spend on gifts for the FE? I will be purchasing all items (not artistic), gift ideas? all or just kids? daily or one bigger gift?
> 
> 4.  door decoaration/magnets.  can you post some photos of some you have seen, just trying to get some ideas.
> 
> This is an incredible site, thanks for all of the tips and feedback - VERY helpful



I made ours out of duct tape, and I love it...looks better in person, tho


----------



## flamestarrdust

violetmonarch said:


> I made ours out of duct tape, and I love it...looks better in person, tho



Do you have directions on how you made this? I had seen yours before on another thread and I like the way it looks better than other ones I have seen.


----------



## violetmonarch

flamestarrdust said:


> Do you have directions on how you made this? I had seen yours before on another thread and I like the way it looks better than other ones I have seen.



I don't actually have instructions written, but I guess that I can work on making them and then I will post here.
Thanks for liking it...I was surprised that so many people that have come by my house have liked it too....and they aren't even familiar with FE at all, lOl.


----------



## Meredisney

Pack a bottle of red wine and make sangria to sip poolside using the juice from the self-service drink station at Cabanas/Topsiders or up by the family pool.


----------



## violetmonarch

Meredisney said:


> Pack a bottle of red wine and make sangria to sip poolside using the juice from the self-service drink station at Cabanas/Topsiders or up by the family pool.



Wait, I thought we couldn't take alcohol that we bought on the ship out of our rooms?  I have read on another thread that he took his beer to the MDR to enjoy with his meal.  Can that really be done?


----------



## NCConch

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Wait, I thought we couldn't take alcohol that we bought on the ship out of our rooms?  I have read on another thread that he took his beer to the MDR to enjoy with his meal.  Can that really be done?



Shhhhh..... I am planning on making margaritas to put in a sports bottle or travel mug.


----------



## Meredisney

violetmonarch said:


> Wait, I thought we couldn't take alcohol that we bought on the ship out of our rooms?  I have read on another thread that he took his beer to the MDR to enjoy with his meal.  Can that really be done?



I truly didn't know that. I have done this several times. I would never intentionally disobey the rules. Oops!


----------



## violetmonarch

lOl, well I was bummed to hear that if I wanted a bit of my own wine with dinner, I either had to pay the corkage fee or buy a glass from the MDR.  I have a nice bottle of champagne and 4 small bottles of wine.  I am traveling on the cheap (semi-extreme frugal-ite) so I was thinking that I would just have to do without the alcohol at all if it meant I had to sit along in my room and drink, because that's just a sad scenario, 
Maybe there is an alcohol gestapo there watching what we drink in our cups? 
Anyways, I won't tell if you all won't


----------



## Susiesark

Many times I have brought a glass of wine to the table n the dining room, and have even brought a bottle.  The servers have offered to open it and pour.


----------



## violetmonarch

Susiesark said:


> Many times I have brought a glass of wine to the table n the dining room, and have even brought a bottle.  The servers have offered to open it and pour.



No corkage fee??


----------



## PrincessShmoo

buglady11 said:


> My daughter gets daily injections that have to be refrigerated and a ice pack we like to have frozen at the end of the cruise.
> 
> How large are the refrigerators in the room and has anyone asked for a different one?  I am curious about if we could use what is in the room normally or if we will need to ask for something else.



On the Dream & Fantasy, there is a real fridge in the room.  On the Wonder & Magic they are "cooling boxes".  If you have a medical need, you can request a real fridge on the Wonder & Magic for your room.  

One note, none of the the fridges have a freezer compartment.  And DCL most likely will not freeze an ice pack for your personal use.  If you need something like this you might look into those first aid snap-paks that freeze up when you break the vial in them.



violetmonarch said:


> Wait, I thought we couldn't take alcohol that we bought on the ship out of our rooms?  I have read on another thread that he took his beer to the MDR to enjoy with his meal.  Can that really be done?





Meredisney said:


> I truly didn't know that. I have done this several times. I would never intentionally disobey the rules. Oops!



From the DCL site:



_Beverage Policy

*Question*What is the policy regarding bringing alcoholic beverages on board?
*Answer*
Alcohol is permitted on board. However, any fragile items (including alcoholic beverages) must be hand-carried on board in the carry-on of an adult Guest  age 21 or older (dimensions can't exceed 22" wide, 14" high and 9" deep). 

*Alcohol brought on board may not be consumed in any lounge or public area. *

Guests who arrive in the dining room, including Palo and Remy, with a bottle of champagne or wine will be charged a corking fee of $20.00 per bottle. 

Please be advised: Disney Cruise Line reserves the right to remove fragile items (including beverages) from checked luggage. In such cases, items will be stored and returned at the end of the voyage. Beverage containers are considered fragile and have previously caused damage in checked luggage. All fragile items must be transported inside carry-on luggage._


----------



## Susiesark

No fees, no hassle, no questions.


----------



## violetmonarch

PrincessShmoo said:


> On the Dream & Fantasy, there is a real fridge in the room.  On the Wonder & Magic they are "cooling boxes".  If you have a medical need, you can request a real fridge on the Wonder & Magic for your room.
> 
> One note, none of the the fridges have a freezer compartment.  And DCL most likely will not freeze an ice pack for your personal use.  If you need something like this you might look into those first aid snap-paks that freeze up when you break the vial in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the DCL site:
> 
> 
> 
> _Beverage Policy
> 
> *Question*What is the policy regarding bringing alcoholic beverages on board?
> *Answer*
> Alcohol is permitted on board. However, any fragile items (including alcoholic beverages) must be hand-carried on board in the carry-on of an adult Guest  age 21 or older (dimensions can't exceed 22" wide, 14" high and 9" deep).
> 
> *Alcohol brought on board may not be consumed in any lounge or public area. *
> 
> Guests who arrive in the dining room, including Palo and Remy, with a bottle of champagne or wine will be charged a corking fee of $20.00 per bottle.
> 
> Please be advised: Disney Cruise Line reserves the right to remove fragile items (including beverages) from checked luggage. In such cases, items will be stored and returned at the end of the voyage. Beverage containers are considered fragile and have previously caused damage in checked luggage. All fragile items must be transported inside carry-on luggage._




Yes, thanks. I knew the policy, but somehow it seems that many CM don't seem to mind, from what has been posted on this thread and others. Oh, well....


----------



## violetmonarch

Susiesark said:


> No fees, no hassle, no questions.



Wow, well glad you were able to enjoy it like that.  I think that I will take my bottle and if they say anything, there is no harm in just returning it to my room.


----------



## tntmaresca

going on 1st disney cruise 2/23/13.
Kids want to do the pin trading thing.  It looks expensive to get started.  looking for cheap start up, suggestions?  anyone know of a cheap reputable ebay site?


----------



## Susiesark

tntmaresca said:


> going on 1st disney cruise 2/23/13.
> Kids want to do the pin trading thing.  It looks expensive to get started.  looking for cheap start up, suggestions?  anyone know of a cheap reputable ebay site?


I've heard this one is honest.  Good prices too.  http://www.ebay.com/sch/jeffreyyoun...me=STRK:MEWAX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## hwilliams5

Thank you rescuetink!! Your google doc is very helpful!


----------



## violetmonarch

tntmaresca said:


> going on 1st disney cruise 2/23/13.
> Kids want to do the pin trading thing.  It looks expensive to get started.  looking for cheap start up, suggestions?  anyone know of a cheap reputable ebay site?



I actually got some from a few friends that go to WDW regularly.  They have never cruised and was surprised to know that pins are traded there as well.  I have to get her one from the ship (remind me)


----------



## DarthTod

tntmaresca said:
			
		

> going on 1st disney cruise 2/23/13.
> Kids want to do the pin trading thing.  It looks expensive to get started.  looking for cheap start up, suggestions?  anyone know of a cheap reputable ebay site?



Bizzybee1 is a reputable dealer on eBay, for bang for the buck starter pins, look for booster packs, usually 5-7 smaller pins, great for trade fodder.


----------



## skybroree

violetmonarch - I love your FE


----------



## skybroree

Thanks to all who have posted such great tips!  As a first time Disney Cruiser I am definitely going to go through the Google doc and takes out what I don't want to forget.  Getting excited about our cruise on March 1 out of Galveston!!


----------



## rescuetink

hwilliams5 said:


> Thank you rescuetink!! Your google doc is very helpful!



Just trying to do my small part to spread the magic!!


----------



## violetmonarch

skybroree said:


> violetmonarch - I love your FE



Thanks!


----------



## jlynch924

Just off The Magic... I wanted to reiterate the great idea of going to a DVC presentation since they give away a $300 OBC. I went to the very first one listed and WON!! There were only five other people there, so chances were good, but as the week went on, the presentations were more crowded. My advice: go to first one. Good luck!!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

jlynch924 said:


> Just off The Magic... I wanted to reiterate the great idea of going to a DVC presentation since they give away a $300 OBC. I went to the very first one listed and WON!! There were only five other people there, so chances were good, but as the week went on, the presentations were more crowded. My advice: go to first one. Good luck!!



How long was the presentation?


----------



## Bluestars

rescuetink said:


> *Did this help at all???  *



Thanks!


----------



## k8smiles

jetskigrl said:
			
		

> This is what we did as well.  Since the outside door looks on the Dream are touch pads, rather than sliding the key card in, we didn't have to remove them from the lanyards to get in the room.  So it was easier to just leave our KTTW cards in the lanyards and use a spare hotel key card for the lights.
> 
> Instead of turning off light switches when we left the room, we just pulled the keycard out of the slot and left it there.



So we shld bring our lanyards to keep our KTTW card on??


----------



## Susiesark

k8smiles said:


> So we shld bring our lanyards to keep our KTTW card on??


If this is your second, or more, cruise you will get a lanyard when you check in .


----------



## cflmom

k8smiles said:
			
		

> So we shld bring our lanyards to keep our KTTW card on??



If it's your first cruise, then bring some, or you can buy them on board. If you have sailed with DCL before, you will receive some when you check in at the terminal.


----------



## carrierae21

I ordered some on Etsy that have the kids names, cruise name and date of the cruise on them!


----------



## flmom66

buglady11 said:


> My daughter gets daily injections that have to be refrigerated and a ice pack we like to have frozen at the end of the cruise.
> 
> How large are the refrigerators in the room and has anyone asked for a different one?  I am curious about if we could use what is in the room normally or if we will need to ask for something else.



I have been researching this as well, as ds is an insulin-dependent diabetic (dx'd after we booked!) and I am a little nervous!  Most advice I received said not to trust temperature sensitive meds in your fridge-they can freeze.  The ship's medical clinic will keep them for you-their fridge is temp controlled.  I plan on keeping our back-up meds in the clinic.  Have you seen the frio pouches?  They can keep meds cool for several days at a time-again, it would depend on the specifics of your med/length ofcruise.  I sent an email last week with questions, and got a call the next day to discuss what I needed-very impressed!  So don't hesitate to do the same!  Happy cruising!


----------



## k8smiles

Great!  Thanks for the info. Next question....we are sailing from port can. I'm not planning to get passports for my children.  Has anyone traveled  without them?  Run into any snags? Txs


----------



## tigger309

My DW, DD 8, DS 5, and I have been on three cruise all without passports and haven't had any problems. As long as you return to the same port that you leave from it is called a closed loop cruise and you don't need a passport. The only time you would run into a problem is if you had to return to the US via a different mode of transportation other than the cruise ship or if the island that you are visiting would require a passport.


----------



## Disney Dreams

k8smiles said:
			
		

> Great!  Thanks for the info. Next question....we are sailing from port can. I'm not planning to get passports for my children.  Has anyone traveled  without them?  Run into any snags? Txs



You can find LOTS of threads on this topic on the cruise board. 

Do you HAVE TO have them, legally? No, as long as you return with the ship. 

SHOULD you have them? Welcome to the great cruise debate. I, personally, would never travel out of the US without a passport.  If you or your family members have an emergency that makes it such that you have to return without the ship for whatever reason, you are now in a foreign country without a passport. Getting back in the USA will require jumping through hoops, money, and time.  

So, if everything goes perfectly during your cruise, no, you do not need them.  If there is an emergency back home and you need to leave the ship or if you or someone with you on the cruise needs medical attention in a city while on your cruise and you do not return to the ship, life gets much more complicated without passports. And of course, if you miss the ship.....

it's a.personal decision. We would never travel to a foreign country without them.

HTH,
Dreams


----------



## KateMW

k8smiles said:
			
		

> Great!  Thanks for the info. Next question....we are sailing from port can. I'm not planning to get passports for my children.  Has anyone traveled  without them?  Run into any snags? Txs



I would never leave this country without a passport...no matter what. What if something happens and you need to leave the ship before it returns to the States?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

k8smiles said:


> Great!  Thanks for the info. Next question....we are sailing from port can. I'm not planning to get passports for my children.  Has anyone traveled  without them?  Run into any snags? Txs



I have and had no problems. I will again in 3 days. I think that if you're concerned, then get one. A lot of people say IF this happens and IF that happens. There is always the possibility of something happening, but what is the probability? Some say that they wouldn't go without one yet fly on planes without a parachute. Obviously, that was a joke, but I don't see the need in not traveling because something that has a less than 1% chance of happening is "possible". It's also possible to be a victim of a murder, yet many walk around without a bulletproof vest or gun on their hip. I am NOT a big risk taker. I just don't see cruising without a passport as a big enough risk to be concerned about, especially on a 3 or 4 nighter. This not a debate or me trying to talk you out of getting one. IT IS JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## ssnow32539

tigger309 said:


> As long as you return to the same port that you leave from it is called a closed loop cruise and you don't need a passport. The only time you would run into a problem is if you had to return to the US via a different mode of transportation other than the cruise ship or if the island that you are visiting would require a passport.



I fully agree with what Tigger said here.  We did get passports after our second cruise, however, because we want to take an Alaskan and have to travel to Vancouver.  It also makes checking in at the terminal and passing throught the customs line a little faster.  All they have to do is swipe the passport through a reader.


----------



## buglady11

cflmom said:


> If it's your first cruise, then bring some, or you can buy them on board. If you have sailed with DCL before, you will receive some when you check in at the terminal.



Is this a perk for repeat cruisers?  What is the benefit of a lanyard instead of your pocket?


----------



## ksloane

buglady11 said:


> Is this a perk for repeat cruisers?  What is the benefit of a lanyard instead of your pocket?



Yes, it's a perk for repeat customers. For me the benefit is that I sometimes don't have pockets in my clothes.


----------



## bitlerzx4

carrierae21 said:


> I ordered some on Etsy that have the kids names, cruise name and date of the cruise on them!



will you share the sellers website on etsy for me.  I would love to order.


----------



## Susiesark

buglady11 said:


> Is this a perk for repeat cruisers?  What is the benefit of a lanyard instead of your pocket?


Sometimes you are walking round with just swimwear on, so the lanyard is more convenient.  And I have found KTTW cards on the ground, probably fallen out of pockets.


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Adding this as a subscription


----------



## noriega

jlynch924 said:


> Just off The Magic... I wanted to reiterate the great idea of going to a DVC presentation since they give away a $300 OBC. I went to the very first one listed and WON!! There were only five other people there, so chances were good, but as the week went on, the presentations were more crowded. My advice: go to first one. Good luck!!



Where there any other give aways? 
How long was it? 
Is it a hard sell? 
What do we do with our 10 year old during this time?


----------



## GBBTomorrow

[/QUOTE]

Alcohol brought on board may not be consumed in any lounge or public area. 

[/QUOTE]

Oh man, now I wish I had not opened this thread. We have always brought little airplane-sized bottles of rum for Rum and Diet Coke (from soda station) by the pool. Doggone it, I had no idea we were doing something illicit and now I am going to have a big ethical drama with myself deciding whether to carry on with our little tradition.  Bummer.


----------



## n5749w

I was wondering the same thing! Are kids allowed in?


----------



## Disney Dreams

n5749w said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing! Are kids allowed in?



In where?


----------



## n5749w

Sorry! I was referring to the post about the dvc. I didn't know if children were allowed in the presentation.


----------



## bitlerzx4

Disney Dreams said:


> In where?



I think the DVC meeting thing


----------



## n5749w

bitlerzx4 said:
			
		

> I think the DVC meeting thing



You are correct!


----------



## mstee777

I did see children at the DVC presentation that I attended on the fantasy.


----------



## ssnow32539

Yes, children are allowed in the DVC meeting.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## n5749w

mstee777 said:
			
		

> I did see children at the DVC presentation that I attended on the fantasy.



Great! Thanks! Wish me luck! I wanna win! Lol!


----------



## mstee777

n5749w said:
			
		

> Great! Thanks! Wish me luck! I wanna win! Lol!



Best of luck to you. I am sailing the magic in two weeks. I'm hoping to win too.


----------



## lilpooh108

Alcohol brought on board may not be consumed in any lounge or public area. 

[/QUOTE]

Oh man, now I wish I had not opened this thread. We have always brought little airplane-sized bottles of rum for Rum and Diet Coke (from soda station) by the pool. Doggone it, I had no idea we were doing something illicit and now I am going to have a big ethical drama with myself deciding whether to carry on with our little tradition.  Bummer.[/QUOTE]

That's silly.  Just ask the bartender for a rum & coke glass and make your own in your room.  It's not illegal to walk around with a drink.  They just don't want you to walk around with little mini bottles of alcohol or a 40 ouncer like a lush.


----------



## n5749w

mstee777 said:
			
		

> Best of luck to you. I am sailing the magic in two weeks. I'm hoping to win too.



Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## violetmonarch

mstee777 said:


> Best of luck to you. I am sailing the magic in two weeks. I'm hoping to win too.



I am on the same cruise! 1/26/13?


----------



## mstee777

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> I am on the same cruise! 1/26/13?



I guess it's a little more than two weeks for me. I'm on the 2/1/13 sailing.


----------



## just2girls1

I am new to cruising and anytime we were at Disney World I did not book for future trips.  I see that you can book for a future cruise while onboard at a reduced rate.  A few questions:

1. How far out can you typically book?

2. We are going in April '13, could we book for December '14 then change the date to anytime and vise versa if we booked for April '14 can we make it Dec '14 at a later date?

3.  I take it from what I have read that this does not exclude you from using a travel agent?

4.  Can I book for 2 staterooms initially?  We have 2 this time.  What if I decide we only need one at a later date?  If i book for one can we change to 2 with the same incentives at a later date?

5. Do you book for a specific cruise? i.e.: Alaska, Bahamas etc, Can this be changed to something else or do you have to go to the destination you first chose? 

Sorry if this seems like simple questions but I am thinking if we really like it taking another cruise may be in the future.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## just2girls1

By the way I just got done reading ALL 83 pages!  Took a few days but was well worth it.  Thanks to everyone that has posted, the tips are great and I can say I feel a little more prepared now.


----------



## PlumDragon

Wow. Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread ... I read through the whole thing! Great tips


----------



## Namsupak

just2girls1 said:
			
		

> I am new to cruising and anytime we were at Disney World I did not book for future trips.  I see that you can book for a future cruise while onboard at a reduced rate.  A few questions:
> 
> 1. How far out can you typically book?
> 
> 2. We are going in April '13, could we book for December '14 then change the date to anytime and vise versa if we booked for April '14 can we make it Dec '14 at a later date?
> 
> 3.  I take it from what I have read that this does not exclude you from using a travel agent?
> 
> 4.  Can I book for 2 staterooms initially?  We have 2 this time.  What if I decide we only need one at a later date?  If i book for one can we change to 2 with the same incentives at a later date?
> 
> 5. Do you book for a specific cruise? i.e.: Alaska, Bahamas etc, Can this be changed to something else or do you have to go to the destination you first chose?
> 
> Sorry if this seems like simple questions but I am thinking if we really like it taking another cruise may be in the future.  Thanks for any help.



Consider making this a new thread you will probably get more complete responses as these are big questions.  Plus it will keep the info on the boards more organized.


----------



## Nannylisad

BealsRwe said:
			
		

> I didn't find that out until #11, you beat me!  Well worth the stop in Cove Cafe for an extra special coffee and treat.  During the afternooon, they had mini sandwiches.



What is Cove Cafe. :0) never cruised DCL before


----------



## barbarasc

Nannylisad said:


> What is Cove Cafe. :0) never cruised DCL before



Cove Cafe is DCL Coffee Shop - it's like Starbuck's


----------



## violetmonarch

mstee777 said:


> I guess it's a little more than two weeks for me. I'm on the 2/1/13 sailing.


Oops, lol! Well you are sailing the day we return to port...like ships passing, lol.
 Have a great cruise!


----------



## Susiesark

On the Wonder DS and DH love to fill their plate with wings and hot dogs from Diversions and bring it back to the stateroom.


----------



## just2girls1

Thanks I will try that as soon as I figure out how, LOL.


----------



## sgoney

Love the idea of leaving messages via sticky notes!


----------



## mbung

violetmonarch said:


> I am on the same cruise! 1/26/13?



I'm on your cruise 1/26/13 12 days can't wait.

These tips are great. It has taken over 2 days this weekend to read this thread. Looks like we will be packing extra treats for the kids staff.


----------



## violetmonarch

mbung said:


> I'm on your cruise 1/26/13 12 days can't wait.
> 
> These tips are great. It has taken over 2 days this weekend to read this thread. Looks like we will be packing extra treats for the kids staff.



YAY! See you soon then!!


----------



## Mommynurseof2

Thanks everyone for taking the time to post!! I've read all 83 pages


----------



## linseystuckey

Thank you for the great tips!  Does anyone know if the Fantasy does tea with Alice?


----------



## Susiesark

From what I have heard, and as a past guest on the Fantasy, they did NOT offer Princess Tea/Tea with Alice.  It is available on the classic ships.


----------



## tatarstymie

Hi!  We will be taking our first cruise with Disney on the Magic in April.
My little guys (2 and 4) love the water, but are not able to swim without either flotation devices or life jackets.  What is the cruise line's policy regarding this? Can we bring their life jackets/ puddle jumpers from home for the pools? Do they have any for use or rent?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cflmom

tatarstymie said:
			
		

> Hi!  We will be taking our first cruise with Disney on the Magic in April.
> My little guys (2 and 4) love the water, but are not able to swim without either flotation devices or life jackets.  What is the cruise line's policy regarding this? Can we bring their life jackets/ puddle jumpers from home for the pools? Do they have any for use or rent?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



We brought water wings for my daughter on our first cruise.  No one stopped her from going in.  I think they sold them there as well.  No life jackets available (except for in your stateroom). You MAY be able to use those!


----------



## kcashner

cflmom said:


> We brought water wings for my daughter on our first cruise.  No one stopped her from going in.  I think they sold them there as well.  No life jackets available (except for in your stateroom). You may be able to use those!



Uhhhh NO, you cannot use the emergency equipment from your cabin to play in the pool.  The Mickey pool (for toilet trained little kids) is about 18 inches deep.  Per DCL, floatation devices are not permitted.


----------



## cflmom

kcashner said:


> Uhhhh NO, you cannot use the emergency equipment from your cabin to play in the pool.  The Mickey pool (for toilet trained little kids) is about 18 inches deep.  Per DCL, floatation devices are not permitted.



Sorry, I have been corrected. That is why I said may.......

They didn't stop my daughter from wearing her water wings though.....


----------



## ellensfamily

triciari said:
			
		

> I think they open ay 7 am.  I am an early riser - 5:15 or so - and want my coffee!!!  (Although I'm hoping I'll sleep later on the ship!)



Isn't room service 24/7?


----------



## ellensfamily

rescuetink said:
			
		

> Just trying to do my small part to spread the magic!!



Would you mind terribly reporting that doc? 1st cruise 2/24,,,yippee

Thanks


----------



## mollymeaux

tatarstymie said:


> Hi!  We will be taking our first cruise with Disney on the Magic in April.
> My little guys (2 and 4) love the water, but are not able to swim without either flotation devices or life jackets.  What is the cruise line's policy regarding this? Can we bring their life jackets/ puddle jumpers from home for the pools? Do they have any for use or rent?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



This info is listed for each pool on Disneycruise.com. Puddle jumpers are Coast Guard Certified. Ours are already packed. 

Coast Guard personal flotation devices (PFDs), water wings and flotation sewn into bathing suits can be brought onboard and are permitted in Donald's Pool. However, floats, rafts and fun noodles cannot be brought onboard and are not permitted in the pools.


----------



## jbugeye22

I had these made for my girls to have autographed by all the characters. I plan on dropping them off at guest services and surprising them with them on the last day of our cruise!


----------



## IggyLans

jbugeye22 said:
			
		

> I had these made for my girls to have autographed by all the characters. I plan on dropping them off at guest services and surprising them with them on the last day of our cruise!



Adorable!  Where did you have them made?


----------



## rescuetink

ellensfamily said:


> Isn't room service 24/7?



I'm almost positive they are!!!  



ellensfamily said:


> Would you mind terribly reporting that doc? 1st cruise 2/24,,,yippee
> 
> Thanks



Is this what you want?? ----->  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit



jbugeye22 said:


> I had these made for my girls to have autographed by all the characters. I plan on dropping them off at guest services and surprising them with them on the last day of our cruise!



I'd like to do these this time for my DS and DD!!  We did plain pillow cases and frame mats last time!!  Time to step it up a notch!!!


----------



## AHud

dipdotdarlin' said:


> You can also take a matte for a frame to guest services. We did on the first night and they returned it to our stateroom on the last night signed by all the characters on the ship. I bought an 11"x14" matte with an 8"x10" opening. I put a picture of me with Mickey & Minnie in it. It looks so nice with all the signatures around the picture and then framed.



That's a great tip!


----------



## AHud

this thread is so helpful...i'm subscribing now!


----------



## pchyjewels

I'm posting this so I can continue reading the posts!


----------



## BlakeandMaddysMomma

This may be the only negative post but, they don't tell you the if you want a chair by the Mickey or Donald pool you better be there before 8:00. By that time all, and I mean ALL of the chairs are covered with towels and sandals. Also, they tell you that they don't allow this and that the fellows working by the pools monitor this, but no, they don't!! This is the one reason we will not sail Disney again. My kids did not care for the clubs, all they wanted to do was swim. I figure there are other cruise lines with larger pools and more available seating by said pools, so I guess we will try else where. Now, all that being said, we had a wonderful time, besides that, and we would never regret giving Disney a try, I just felt that the only areas my kids wanted to go were over crowded. If you are going for the swimming, don't sail Disney. (I had actually read that about a month before we sailed, but had no idea how true that is until we sailed)


----------



## marciagms

Thanks great advice!!!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

I think if you are going for the swimming, any cruise is the wrong choice. Just go to the beach or a waterpark. I am not a big sit by the pool person, but I always found a chair when I wanted one. It took a few minutes sometimes, but I was always successful.


----------



## richmo

EPCOTatNight said:


> I think if you are going for the swimming, any cruise is the wrong choice. Just go to the beach or a waterpark. I am not a big sit by the pool person, but I always found a chair when I wanted one. It took a few minutes sometimes, but I was always successful.



I kind of agree with this.  Cruise ship pools, understandably, are very small for the number of people on the ship that might want to be using them.

However, Castaway Cay is a completely different story...


----------



## jahber

BlakeandMaddysMomma said:
			
		

> This may be the only negative post but, they don't tell you the if you want a chair by the Mickey or Donald pool you better be there before 8:00. By that time all, and I mean ALL of the chairs are covered with towels and sandals. Also, they tell you that they don't allow this and that the fellows working by the pools monitor this, but no, they don't!! This is the one reason we will not sail Disney again. My kids did not care for the clubs, all they wanted to do was swim. I figure there are other cruise lines with larger pools and more available seating by said pools, so I guess we will try else where. Now, all that being said, we had a wonderful time, besides that, and we would never regret giving Disney a try, I just felt that the only areas my kids wanted to go were over crowded. If you are going for the swimming, don't sail Disney. (I had actually read that about a month before we sailed, but had no idea how true that is until we sailed)



Disney's sign says not to leave your stuff unattended. So if I see a row of towels sitting there for 10 minutes with nary a human checking in, I have no problem tossing a towel in the bin and sitting there.  If someone's nearby, I ask if it's their stuff, but I haven't had a problem in three cruises.  I wouldn't touch personal items, but it's kind of ridiculous to insist that it's more appropriate for a towel to lounge on a chair than a person.  Which is probably why I've never seen anyone say anything about me moving a lone towel.  

All that to say, don't let that turn you off from cruising!  You can always play innocent if someone mentions their towel is missing.  It's not like they can't go get another one!  The CMs will back you up if it gets confrontational for some reason. And fwiw, I have seen CMs taking towels off chairs many times when it was just a towel (no personal items).


----------



## oatway

jahber said:


> Disney's sign says not to leave your stuff unattended. So if I see a row of towels sitting there for 10 minutes with nary a human checking in, I have no problem tossing a towel in the bin and sitting there.  If someone's nearby, I ask if it's their stuff, but I haven't had a problem in three cruises.  I wouldn't touch personal items, but it's kind of ridiculous to insist that it's more appropriate for a towel to lounge on a chair than a person.  Which is probably why I've never seen anyone say anything about me moving a lone towel.
> 
> All that to say, don't let that turn you off from cruising!  You can always play innocent if someone mentions their towel is missing.  It's not like they can't go get another one!  The CMs will back you up if it gets confrontational for some reason. And fwiw, I have seen CMs taking towels off chairs many times when it was just a towel (no personal items).



Just curious: why not personal items? I'd be inclined to not let that stop me, and I thought DCL's stated policy was to remove them and place them in the lost and found.


----------



## NurseDave

oatway said:


> Just curious: why not personal items? I'd be inclined to not let that stop me, and I thought DCL's stated policy was to remove them and place them in the lost and found.



That would be a whole new source of entertainment.


----------



## whitfive

oatway said:


> Just curious: why not personal items? I'd be inclined to not let that stop me, and I thought DCL's stated policy was to remove them and place them in the lost and found.



How are you to know or make that determination if that person is say, in the pool with their child? Taking their kid to the bathroom? Standing in line to get a hamburger, etc? You should never remove someone's personal items. Towels, ok, but personal stuff.....that's another story. If it has been there for a while, alert a CM. I personally wouldn't leave my "personal items" out in public to hold a silly lounger for any length of time. Things get stolen!

Just my opinion....


----------



## kcashner

Sometimes the CMs go around and place a neatly folded towel on each chair (at least in the adult area).  Don't let a towel without a body in the chair deter you.  If there isn't a person in the chair and there is only a towel....that's your chair.  It clearly says no saving of chairs.  We have seen an officer supervising the removal of personal items from unoccupied chairs, but only once on MANY cruises.

Same for no saving seats in the theater.


----------



## oatway

whitfive said:


> How are you to know or make that determination if that person is say, in the pool with their child? Taking their kid to the bathroom? Standing in line to get a hamburger, etc? You should never remove someone's personal items. Towels, ok, but personal stuff.....that's another story. If it has been there for a while, alert a CM. I personally wouldn't leave my "personal items" out in public to hold a silly lounger for any length of time. Things get stolen!
> 
> Just my opinion....



I wouldn't personally take items down to the lost and found, but I would move them out of the way and use the chair. If someone was in the pool or came back a reasonable length of time later (say, 10-15 minutes), I'd give up the chair. If they came back an hour later I'd tell them to take a hike. It's all hypothetical to me anyway, because I'm sure my kids will have me out there first thing in the morning waiting for the pool to open.


----------



## Ccann

oatway said:
			
		

> I wouldn't personally take items down to the lost and found, but I would move them out of the way and use the chair. If someone was in the pool or came back a reasonable length of time later (say, 10-15 minutes), I'd give up the chair. If they came back an hour later I'd tell them to take a hike. It's all hypothetical to me anyway, because I'm sure my kids will have me out there first thing in the morning waiting for the pool to open.



I am with you on this.....
Although I that nervous parent that is either pool side in arms reach of their kids or I am pacing.. My children are still small... If I want to lounge the kids will be in the kids club unless DH is with them. And if they are in the kids club I am in the adult area... For some RR... 

But if I was that person who left a towel on a chair I came back someone was in it I would walk on by grab another towel and move on... NOT a big deal...


----------



## pequele

I am still reading (only on page 39!) so sorry if this is already asked.

1. We are going on our 1st DCL May 9-12 and was wondering if even the 3 night cruise has a pirate night? What does this mean? My son love pirates, do I dress him up? 

2. Before the cruise will we get an idea of events/things to do on board so we can do some planning of where to go/what to do before we arrive without having to wait until we board for a Navigator or schedule for onboard things to do? 

3. With everybody hitting up GS when they board to drop off things like passports, things to sign, getting small USD bills, just how long is this line going to be and will we be wasting a lot of our first bit of time onboard in this line? 

Thanks for your help...back to reading!


----------



## moomy-san

pequele said:
			
		

> I am still reading (only on page 39!) so sorry if this is already asked.
> 
> 1. We are going on our 1st DCL May 9-12 and was wondering if even the 3 night cruise has a pirate night? What does this mean? My son love pirates, do I dress him up?
> 
> 2. Before the cruise will we get an idea of events/things to do on board so we can do some planning of where to go/what to do before we arrive without having to wait until we board for a Navigator or schedule for onboard things to do?
> 
> 3. With everybody hitting up GS when they board to drop off things like passports, things to sign, getting small USD bills, just how long is this line going to be and will we be wasting a lot of our first bit of time onboard in this line?
> 
> Thanks for your help...back to reading!



All I can help with is #3-
I have never ever seen a big line at GS on the first day. Most people would bring their small bills with them, and store passports in the safe in your room. We waited until mid morning the next day to drop off our things to sign. The only time there was a big line was on the last night and debarkation morning.


----------



## ellensfamily

Hi there 


I would like to go to GS when we get on the ship becuz we need to at least TRY for a cabana, and there are none left online 

Is GS the place where I shd be going when I get on the ship or should I be going somewhere different? I welcome any aid..
Thnks
Ellen


----------



## californian

Thanks for all of these great suggestions - it is really appreciated. Especially for a first time DCL newbie like me!


----------



## toniosmom

pequele said:


> 1. We are going on our 1st DCL May 9-12 and was wondering if even the 3 night cruise has a pirate night? What does this mean? My son love pirates, do I dress him up?
> 
> 2. Before the cruise will we get an idea of events/things to do on board so we can do some planning of where to go/what to do before we arrive without having to wait until we board for a Navigator or schedule for onboard things to do?



1.  Yes, we did a 3-day on the Dream in Nov 2011 and we had a pirate night.

2.  I don't recall receiving anything like that prior to the cruise.  You can check the DCL web site for suggestions on what to pack, etc.  Also, search the forum to see if anyone has posted Navigators from previous cruises.  That might give you a good idea of what kind of activities you might find on board.


----------



## rescuetink

whitfive said:


> How are you to know or make that determination if that person is say, in the pool with their child? Taking their kid to the bathroom? Standing in line to get a hamburger, etc? You should never remove someone's personal items. Towels, ok, but personal stuff.....that's another story. If it has been there for a while, alert a CM. I personally wouldn't leave my "personal items" out in public to hold a silly lounger for any length of time. Things get stolen!
> 
> Just my opinion....



 I concur!!!


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

pequele said:


> I am still reading (only on page 39!) so sorry if this is already asked.
> 
> 1. We are going on our 1st DCL May 9-12 and was wondering if even the 3 night cruise has a pirate night? What does this mean? My son love pirates, do I dress him up?
> 
> 2. Before the cruise will we get an idea of events/things to do on board so we can do some planning of where to go/what to do before we arrive without having to wait until we board for a Navigator or schedule for onboard things to do?
> 
> 3. With everybody hitting up GS when they board to drop off things like passports, things to sign, getting small USD bills, just how long is this line going to be and will we be wasting a lot of our first bit of time onboard in this line?
> 
> Thanks for your help...back to reading!



You might enjoy Passporters Disney Cruise Line 2012. They have 300  pages of info and they even show some Navigators to give you an idea of things offered each day! We keep ours as a great keepsake of our cruise!! ALOHA, Karen and Ron


----------



## richmo

pequele said:


> I am still reading (only on page 39!) so sorry if this is already asked.
> 
> 1. We are going on our 1st DCL May 9-12 and was wondering if even the 3 night cruise has a pirate night? What does this mean? My son love pirates, do I dress him up?
> 
> 2. Before the cruise will we get an idea of events/things to do on board so we can do some planning of where to go/what to do before we arrive without having to wait until we board for a Navigator or schedule for onboard things to do?
> 
> 3. With everybody hitting up GS when they board to drop off things like passports, things to sign, getting small USD bills, just how long is this line going to be and will we be wasting a lot of our first bit of time onboard in this line?
> 
> Thanks for your help...back to reading!



1. I believe all the cruises have a pirate night.  Even Alaska (minus fireworks).  It takes place after both dining seatings (I think about 10 PM).  Many, but not everyone, dresses up in pirates gear....anything from a pirate themed t-shirt to full fledged Jack Sparrows.  It takes place on the pool deck if the weather is good; they'll move it inside to the buffet if it isn't (and I think its always inside for Alaska since its cold).  They'll be serving more food, even though you're likely stuffed from dinner.  Definitely worth your time; personally, I don't bother getting dressed for it, but it is fun.  So, yes, dress your son up if he's into it and you have the packing room.  Sometimes they'll give you a bandanna at dinner time.  I thought they had stopped, but they did give them out on the Alaskan cruise in '11.

2. Old navigators are posted online; I believe some are available on this site.  Try to find a recent one for the same length cruise with the same itinerary and you should get a good idea of the goings on.

3. My advice on Guest Services: sometimes its busy, sometimes not.  If it is busy, just come back another time.  You'll be walking by there several times anyway.  Don't waste a lot of your ship time standing in a line.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck




----------



## okstategrads

Are frozen drinks without alcohol free on the cruise? What about Shirley Temples?


----------



## allears

okstategrads said:


> Are frozen drinks without alcohol free on the cruise? What about Shirley Temples?



Frozen drinks are not free, but you can get a shirley temple at the main dining rooms at no charge.


----------



## AudreyKThompson

okstategrads said:


> Are frozen drinks without alcohol free on the cruise? What about Shirley Temples?


No . . . It was a big and unpleasant surprise to me that ANYTHING at the bar has a charge.
I had assumed "there is a charge for drinks from the bar" meant alcohol and that virgin versions would be free. (well, included in cruise fare- certainly NOT free)

NO- ANYTHING at the bar (even stuff that's free elsewhere- soft drinks, smoothies, drinks both "leaded" and "unleaded"-) incurs a charge with automatic 15% gratuity.


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Interesting thread!!!   I will eventually get through all the pages, lol.  Taking a cruise on Dream 9/1 - 9/5.

Sent from my GalaxyS II


----------



## allears

AudreyKThompson said:


> No . . . It was a big and unpleasant surprise to me that ANYTHING at the bar has a charge.
> I had assumed "there is a charge for drinks from the bar" meant alcohol and that virgin versions would be free. (well, included in cruise fare- certainly NOT free)
> 
> NO- ANYTHING at the bar (even stuff that's free elsewhere- soft drinks, smoothies, drinks both "leaded" and "unleaded"-) incurs a charge with automatic 15% gratuity.



Yep, always has been.  They used to have a soda mug program like at the parks until they put the drink station in.  From what I've read, Disney is one of the few that does have such a station and doesn't require a mug program for free soda. 

Just an addition note, smoothies at dinner are also extra.


----------



## KaryCam

okstategrads said:


> Are frozen drinks without alcohol free on the cruise? What about Shirley Temples?



My drink of choice in the dining rooms is sprite with grenadine. Which is almost like a Shirley Temple. No cost at all.


----------



## ekatiel

Just back from our first DCL cruise, and I'm not sure anyone's mentioned the "Farewell" on the last night of the cruise.  Ours was at 10pm.  Many of the characters come down the stairs into the main atrium area.  They are available to take pictures and sign autographs (even some characters from the shows).  WAY less of a line than usual for many of them.  Most were on deck three (Magic), a few were on deck four.  They stay out for about 15 minutes and then say a special good bye from the stairwell.  I think the best place to be was on deck three (on the Magic) to see all the action.  We were on deck four and had a good view, but missed out on a little bit of the "magic". --Katie


----------



## chudson98

Last time we cruised we picked up 10 different flavors of Pringles Potato Chips and dropped them off at the Kid's Club the last night!  The CM's were so excited.  Apparently they don't get a lot of salty treats.


----------



## kjduncan

chudson98 said:


> Last time we cruised we picked up 10 different flavors of Pringles Potato Chips and dropped them off at the Kid's Club the last night!  The CM's were so excited.  Apparently they don't get a lot of salty treats.



Love the idea about Pringles!!! I'm writing that one down.


----------



## k3chantal

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



This is awesome! I was seriously disappointed that I didn't need my passport when we went on land because it was a lot of money and time to get the passports to not have any 'proof' you visited.


----------



## IlliniAmy

About the passports...when we did the Med cruise in July 2011 I tried this and they said they don't do it. I don't remember the reason, but it may vary by port. I did get it done on Castaway Cay a long time ago, but in Europe they told us to take the passports with us. 

Moral of the story: don't be disappointed if they won't do it


----------



## minnie1012

IlliniAmy said:


> About the passports...when we did the Med cruise in July 2011 I tried this and they said they don't do it. I don't remember the reason, but it may vary by port. I did get it done on Castaway Cay a long time ago, but in Europe they told us to take the passports with us.
> 
> Moral of the story: don't be disappointed if they won't do it



I was on the NY to FL/Bahamas last year and was told the same thing.


----------



## pequele

COASTIEandMATE said:


> You might enjoy Passporters Disney Cruise Line 2012. They have 300  pages of info and they even show some Navigators to give you an idea of things offered each day! We keep ours as a great keepsake of our cruise!! ALOHA, Karen and Ron



thanks, I have been wanting to get it. I use their book for the parks. Just last Friday I ran into B&N to pick one up and there was only their honeymoon book I believe it was! Booooo. Was wondering though if it had to do with it being a new year, possibly new publications?


----------



## susanv

The new Passporter comes out at the end of March (March 26th I think).  Our store was out of the 2012 as well, but you can still order it.  I can understand them not wanting to stock it this close to the release of the new one.


----------



## pequele

susanv said:
			
		

> The new Passporter comes out at the end of March (March 26th I think).  Our store was out of the 2012 as well, but you can still order it.  I can understand them not wanting to stock it this close to the release of the new one.



Thanks for the confirmation. Is that for all of them or just the 2013 for the parks? I swear the 2012 was out earlier because we went in Feb with it. Is the DCL one updated every year do you know?


----------



## susanv

pequele said:
			
		

> Thanks for the confirmation. Is that for all of them or just the 2013 for the parks? I swear the 2012 was out earlier because we went in Feb with it. Is the DCL one updated every year do you know?



Actually that's the date for the Passporter's Cruise Line book, although the Park one is also not released yet either.  Unsure if the DCL one is updated every year, however they have had separate editions for 2011,2012 and soon 2013 so my guess would be yes.  Hopefully someone who is more in the know can be of further assistance.


----------



## pequele

susanv said:


> Actually that's the date for the Passporter's Cruise Line book, although the Park one is also not released yet either.  Unsure if the DCL one is updated every year, however they have had separate editions for 2011,2012 and soon 2013 so my guess would be yes.  Hopefully someone who is more in the know can be of further assistance.



Thanks, I did peek at Amazon after I asked and saw what you were talking about. But do you know (or anyone of course) know why there was a DCL Passporter that looks like it was released in late Nov 12 and now this one in March? Weird don't you think?


----------



## tessa67

IlliniAmy said:


> About the passports...when we did the Med cruise in July 2011 I tried this and they said they don't do it. I don't remember the reason, but it may vary by port. I did get it done on Castaway Cay a long time ago, but in Europe they told us to take the passports with us.
> 
> Moral of the story: don't be disappointed if they won't do it



It must be a YMMV thing, they did stamp them for the Panama Canal crossing in December.


----------



## neg58

tessa67 said:


> It must be a YMMV thing, they did stamp them for the Panama Canal crossing in December.



At all the Ports?  Cartagena?  Cabo? I really want them all.

Nancy


----------



## dznystar

Whew!  Just read through 87 pages of posts!!!  Took so many notes.  Thanks to all the posters.


----------



## *love*2*shop

Do you all recall, is it 2 items PER stateroom or 2 items per person for signing? I would like MY Disney tote signed and my kids each want 1 pillowcase signed...there are 4 of us in the room , 3 items to be signed? THANKYOU


----------



## PrincessShmoo

*love*2*shop said:


> Do you all recall, is it 2 items PER stateroom or 2 items per person for signing? I would like MY Disney tote signed and my kids each want 1 pillowcase signed...there are 4 of us in the room , 3 items to be signed? THANKYOU



AFAIK, it's 2 items (total) per room.  Unless you have 3 (or 4) kids in the one room, then it's 1 item per kid in room.  

That being said, there have been reports here that people have had 1 item per person in room signed recently.


----------



## KaryCam

PrincessShmoo said:


> AFAIK, it's 2 items (total) per room.  Unless you have 3 (or 4) kids in the one room, then it's 1 item per kid in room.
> 
> That being said, there have been reports here that people have had 1 item per person in room signed recently.



Darn. I thought it was 1 per person. 
We leave in 4 weeks and I have 3 things to sign. 
I'll ask and if they say no, I'll be prepared to take one away.
Rules are rules.


----------



## tessa67

neg58 said:


> At all the Ports?  Cartagena?  Cabo? I really want them all.
> 
> Nancy



They did a stamp for Panama at the Excursions desk on the ship.  I didn't hear anything about the other ports but that doesn't mean they didn't.


----------



## noahdove

oh, my goodness, keep these tips coming. I skipped a few pages just so I could get to the end I will go back when I have more time...Thank you..


----------



## LiseG

AudreyKThompson said:


> No . . . It was a big and unpleasant surprise to me that ANYTHING at the bar has a charge.
> I had assumed "there is a charge for drinks from the bar" meant alcohol and that virgin versions would be free. (well, included in cruise fare- certainly NOT free)
> 
> NO- ANYTHING at the bar (even stuff that's free elsewhere- soft drinks, smoothies, drinks both "leaded" and "unleaded"-) incurs a charge with automatic 15% gratuity.



Here's something I didn't know until we read about it on the DIS before our our 4th cruise... DCL is the only lines I'm aware of that allows guests to bring their own alcohol on board (to consume in private). Wine, beer and hard liquor are all OK. You may also bring your bottle of wine to dinner and simply pay a $20 corkage fee.

We're partial to Vanilla Rum and Coke.  We generally stop in Orlando on the way to the ship. Last cruise our cabin attendant noticed the bottle and magically a bucket of ice appeared.  

Alcohol purchased in duty-free is not available to consume on board. It is delivered to your cabin in time for packing.

Respect the policy and we can continue to enjoy this unique DCL privilege  FAQs Preparing for your cruise - Alcohol onboard policy


----------



## DisSarahK

KaryCam said:


> Darn. I thought it was 1 per person.
> We leave in 4 weeks and I have 3 things to sign.
> I'll ask and if they say no, I'll be prepared to take one away.
> Rules are rules.



Definitely ask.  When I was on the Wonder this summer, I brought our two items to the desk and asked how many items were allowed and I was told *three* items were allowed per cabin.  (I still only had two items though.)


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

DisSarahK said:
			
		

> Definitely ask.  When I was on the Wonder this summer, I brought our two items to the desk and asked how many items were allowed and I was told *three* items were allowed per cabin.  (I still only had two items though.)



They are pretty lenient. They just don't want people coming in with towns of stuff. 2-3 items is the standard but they will allow more especially if you have more guest in your room.


----------



## LDevereaux

ellensfamily said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> I would like to go to GS when we get on the ship becuz we need to at least TRY for a cabana, and there are none left online
> 
> Is GS the place where I shd be going when I get on the ship or should I be going somewhere different? I welcome any aid..
> Thnks
> Ellen



I think my friend is cruising with you. Your name looks familiar because we are doing our FE gifts together and I saw her list. Are you on the Dream Feb 24th? Anyways, they want a cabana too but they are sold out online. I would check GS first thing when you board. Did you get an early arrival time? You can choose your boarding time.


----------



## ellensfamily

LDevereaux said:


> I think my friend is cruising with you. Your name looks familiar because we are doing our FE gifts together and I saw her list. Are you on the Dream Feb 24th? Anyways, they want a cabana too but they are sold out online. I would check GS first thing when you board. Did you get an early arrival time? You can choose your boarding time.



Hello--- yes I am on the Dream on the 24th! I actually was able to secure a cabana through shoreside concierge services. So grateful!

We shd all have fun!

Ellen


----------



## LDevereaux

ellensfamily said:
			
		

> Hello--- yes I am on the Dream on the 24th! I actually was able to secure a cabana through shoreside concierge services. So grateful!
> 
> We shd all have fun!
> 
> Ellen



Oh, that's great! I will let her know. She is traveling with 2 children (one is infant) and really wanted the cabana for shade. Hopefully she can get one too. Who did you call?


----------



## LDevereaux

LDevereaux said:
			
		

> Oh, that's great! I will let her know. She is traveling with 2 children (one is infant) and really wanted the cabana for shade. Hopefully she can get one too. Who did you call?



Nevermind, I found it online. Thanks again!


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

Amlee said:
			
		

> You can also do t-shirts, picture frames, canvas totes, hats and just about anything else that is sign able.



Question... You just take colored sharpie markers with? And how do the items wash, like say you had a shirt signed or a tote? Does it fade?


----------



## buddywesley

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> AFAIK, it's 2 items (total) per room.  Unless you have 3 (or 4) kids in the one room, then it's 1 item per kid in room.
> 
> That being said, there have been reports here that people have had 1 item per person in room signed recently.



We were just on the NYE Fantasy cruise (that was sold out) With the larger ships we were told only 1 item per kid (this was our 6th DCL cruise and we've had 6 items signed before with 2 kids and no problems on magic/wonder)
Guest Services took our 3 tshirts but said they couldnt guarantee more than 2 would be signed. In the end they signed all 3...
Think it depends on who you talk to, how crowded your cruise is and their mood at the time ;-)


----------



## Halloween Baby

jbugeye22 said:
			
		

> I had these made for my girls to have autographed by all the characters. I plan on dropping them off at guest services and surprising them with them on the last day of our cruise!



Bumping this awesome thread and wondering where I can get pillowcases like these made??


----------



## sdjen

Halloween Baby said:


> Bumping this awesome thread and wondering where I can get pillowcases like these made??



I would check on Etsy. There are a couple of vendors there that make super cute pillowcases.


----------



## Luv2Diz

pequele said:


> Thanks, I did peek at Amazon after I asked and saw what you were talking about. But do you know (or anyone of course) know why there was a DCL Passporter that looks like it was released in late Nov 12 and now this one in March? Weird don't you think?



I love Passporter but they seem to have problems meeting their publishing dates. I waited nearly all year last year for the 2012 DCL edition to be released. It was originally due to be published in like February, which was then pushed to May, and then July, and then September before finally being published in November. 

I read that they are coming out with the 2013 edition mostly to update the latest itineraries and ports of call.


----------



## ellensfamily

LDevereaux said:


> Nevermind, I found it online. Thanks again!



That's great, which one is your friend? She's on our FE list? It's our very 1st cruise and we r so excited. Be cuz we r concierge we simply call our shoreside concierge dept & they assist in excursions, reservations or anything we need..

I hope they get a cabana too! 
Ellen


----------



## StacyLynn624

LDevereaux said:


> Oh, that's great! I will let her know. She is traveling with 2 children (one is infant) and really wanted the cabana for shade. Hopefully she can get one too. Who did you call?



We're on that cruise too and also have an infant.  We also wanted to get a cabana for shade.  I'm hoping we can get on some sort of waiting list.


----------



## ChipNDaleGal

Great Idea!


----------



## LDevereaux

ellensfamily said:
			
		

> That's great, which one is your friend? She's on our FE list? It's our very 1st cruise and we r so excited. Be cuz we r concierge we simply call our shoreside concierge dept & they assist in excursions, reservations or anything we need..
> 
> I hope they get a cabana too!
> Ellen



Hi 
My friends name is Leah. This is their first cruise also!  She is traveling with her husband and 2 boys (1yr and 5yrs). We wont be cruising on this ship. My family and I are cruising out of Miami on the 7th and visiting the exact same ports. Neither of us are concierge level so I'm afraid we won't be able to secure a cabana this time. 

Traveling with children in diapers...make sure you request a diaper genie from your stateroom attendant, they will bring you one. I also reserved bed rails for my toddler. They are very accommodating, so if you need anything, just ask. 

Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## ariel fans

BlakeandMaddysMomma said:
			
		

> This may be the only negative post but, they don't tell you the if you want a chair by the Mickey or Donald pool you better be there before 8:00. By that time all, and I mean ALL of the chairs are covered with towels and sandals. Also, they tell you that they don't allow this and that the fellows working by the pools monitor this, but no, they don't!! This is the one reason we will not sail Disney again. My kids did not care for the clubs, all they wanted to do was swim. I figure there are other cruise lines with larger pools and more available seating by said pools, so I guess we will try else where. Now, all that being said, we had a wonderful time, besides that, and we would never regret giving Disney a try, I just felt that the only areas my kids wanted to go were over crowded. If you are going for the swimming, don't sail Disney. (I had actually read that about a month before we sailed, but had no idea how true that is until we sailed)



Oh my, my wife will go nuts if doesn't get a pool chair lol thanks 4 heads up!


----------



## ariel fans

NurseDave said:
			
		

> That would be a whole new source of entertainment.



Oh my no chairs, my wife will lose it lol


----------



## Mom323

ariel fans said:


> Oh my, my wife will go nuts if doesn't get a pool chair lol thanks 4 heads up!



You might enjoy this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuIJqF8av6I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ge0rgette2

hahaha video was great!


----------



## NASCARVW

Getting ready to book our very first cruise ever in the next 2-3 days.
YAY INCOME TAX $$!!!
Simple question, which is the preferred way of booking?
via online at disney.com?
or thru a travel agent?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

NASCARVW said:


> Getting ready to book our very first cruise ever in the next 2-3 days.
> YAY INCOME TAX $$!!!
> Simple question, which is the preferred way of booking?
> via online at disney.com?
> or thru a travel agent?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



Either way works.  With a TA, you may get more OBC, or other perks, or maybe not.  And you will lose a bit of control on your reservation.

Booking direct with DCL, you handle all aspects of your reservation, with a TA, any stateroom, financial, or dining problems must be handled through them.


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

NASCARVW said:
			
		

> Getting ready to book our very first cruise ever in the next 2-3 days.
> YAY INCOME TAX $$!!!
> Simple question, which is the preferred way of booking?
> via online at disney.com?
> or thru a travel agent?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



I have always booked directly through Disney - but just finding out on here that you get an on board credit if you book through a travel agent. That OBC can be used for: tips, excursions, drinks,etc


----------



## NASCARVW

Thank you so much...

I'm starting to get the fever, and I haven't even started booking yet


----------



## pequele

Luv2Diz said:
			
		

> I love Passporter but they seem to have problems meeting their publishing dates. I waited nearly all year last year for the 2012 DCL edition to be released. It was originally due to be published in like February, which was then pushed to May, and then July, and then September before finally being published in November.
> 
> I read that they are coming out with the 2013 edition mostly to update the latest itineraries and ports of call.



Hmm haven't looked yet today for it (it originally said Feb 26 last I looked) but I wonder. I also wonder if the new ports would even have made it in there? In 2014 we are doing the Alaska 9 night to Sitka. Ok well, I guess that is 2014 so that doesn't count until next Year's version huh. Boo.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> I have always booked directly through Disney - but just finding out on here that you get an on board credit if you book through a travel agent. That OBC can be used for: tips, excursions, drinks,etc



A little clarification.  You MAY get OBC or other perks from a TA.  Not all TAs do.


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> A little clarification.  You MAY get OBC or other perks from a TA.  Not all TAs do.



Thanks for that correction...


----------



## toniosmom

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> I have always booked directly through Disney - but just finding out on here that you get an on board credit if you book through a travel agent. That OBC can be used for: tips, excursions, drinks,etc



Book a dummy date while on board for a future cruise and get a nice OBC that way.


----------



## NASCARVW

OK, I went ahead and bit the bullet, and booked it online myself though the Disney website... Sept seems so LONG away...
Apparently I will not be able to look at or book any excursions until after July 2nd. Bummer, I was looking forward to seeing what else was available, ect.
In the meantime, looks like I will be reading all 89 pages of this post!
Thank you EVERYBODY!


----------



## Tami0220

NASCARVW said:
			
		

> OK, I went ahead and bit the bullet, and booked it online myself though the Disney website... Sept seems so LONG away...
> Apparently I will not be able to look at or book any excursions until after July 2nd. Bummer, I was looking forward to seeing what else was available, ect.
> In the meantime, looks like I will be reading all 89 pages of this post!
> Thank you EVERYBODY!



What days is Sept? I see you are new to the boards.  Make sure you check out your cruise meet thread. We are sailing the 7th


----------



## NASCARVW

Tami0220 said:


> What days is Sept? I see you are new to the boards.  Make sure you check out your cruise meet thread. We are sailing the 7th



We set sail on Sept. 15th...
201 days away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

NASCARVW said:
			
		

> OK, I went ahead and bit the bullet, and booked it online myself though the Disney website... Sept seems so LONG away...
> Apparently I will not be able to look at or book any excursions until after July 2nd. Bummer, I was looking forward to seeing what else was available, ect.
> In the meantime, looks like I will be reading all 89 pages of this post!
> Thank you EVERYBODY!



You can look at excursions, just be aware that not every excursion listed is available on every cruise....don't do it from your reservation, go to ships and destinations and then to port excursions......


----------



## SigalTchelet

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> You can look at excursions, just be aware that not every excursion listed is available on every cruise....don't do it from your reservation, go to ships and destinations and then to port excursions......


Thank you for this info.  It has allowed me to find a DCL accessible excursion in St. Thomas!


----------



## NASCARVW

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> You can look at excursions, just be aware that not every excursion listed is available on every cruise....don't do it from your reservation, go to ships and destinations and then to port excursions......



Thanks for the info! After checking out everything available, now it will be just the hard choice of choosing which one!
Thank you again!


----------



## amberann6783

So this may not be a secret but we always like to book in the aft and ONLY use the aft elevators when we can. At peak times it's never crowded like the mid ship elevators are. If we need to get to the other end of the ship quickly, we walk the length of our hallway all the way to the forward elevators and then go to the floor we need that way. There is much less traffic to deal with on the stateroom floors and easier to push strollers.


----------



## mom2rm

Thanks for all the great tips! Leaving in 10 days! So excited!!!


----------



## couchpotato

toniosmom said:
			
		

> Book a dummy date while on board for a future cruise and get a nice OBC that way.



Is the OBC for use on the current cruise or for the future cruise you booked?


----------



## floridaminnie

couchpotato said:


> Is the OBC for use on the current cruise or for the future cruise you booked?



For the future cruise


----------



## CruisinNick

richmo said:


> 1. I believe all the cruises have a pirate night.  Even Alaska (minus fireworks).



This has changed.  You can keep your pirate garb at home.
There is no Pirate Night in Alaska for 2013.

It's now a "Pixar Party" with your favorite Pixar Characters. It will take place in the Atrium on Deck 3, Midship. The characters and everyone will sing "You've Got A Friend In Me".

Source: From a Cast Member when I called DCL last week.


----------



## kimgg

Don't know if this has been mentioned but you can watch disney movies on demand in your stateroom at night. I have boys ans don't know that I've ever actually watched all of Beauty and the Beast but I have now thanks to this .


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

kimgg said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned but you can watch disney movies on demand in your stateroom at night. I have boys ans don't know that I've ever actually watched all of Beauty and the Beast but I have now thanks to this .



When you say "on demand", is it an extra charge?


----------



## fairytalelover

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> When you say "on demand", is it an extra charge?



No it's all free. It's awesome! There were tons of on demand channels with tons of Disney movies to watch, commercial free.


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

fairytalelover said:


> No it's all free. It's awesome! There were tons of on demand channels with tons of Disney movies to watch, commercial free.



Wonderful! Thanks


----------



## wachnicki

CruisinNick said:


> This has changed.  You can keep your pirate garb at home.
> There is no Pirate Night in Alaska for 2013.
> 
> It's now a "Pixar Party" with your favorite Pixar Characters. It will take place in the Atrium on Deck 3, Midship. The characters and everyone will sing "You've Got A Friend In Me".
> 
> Source: From a Cast Member when I called DCL last week.



That sound fun!


----------



## missycj96

On demand also has kids tv shows- my 2 little girls could disney jr shows whenever they wanted. My dd1 likes mickey mouse clubhouse and to watch in bed so it was great for us.


----------



## DeniseMarie526

Subbing! Haven't gotten gotten through them all, but am seriously working on it...lol  I loved all the pillow case/ photo mat ideas.  I don't know if anyone else has posted this idea, but what I'm doing for our April 19, 2014 EC Cruise on Fantasy is transferring pictures of the kids and myself onto a white sheet, having it signed then framing it.  I have it planned in my mind but wondering if anyone has done anything like this.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

PrincessShmoo said:


> A little clarification.  You MAY get OBC or other perks from a TA.  Not all TAs do.



We've used different TA's.  Our favorite is Costco.  After our Alaskan cruise in May we will have $500 in Costco cash cards to spend.  Sweet!


----------



## PrincessAndie

It has seriously taken me a week to read all 91 pages of this thread but it has been wonderful! We are leaving in 8 days and I am so excited! We will most definitely be doing photo mats for the Characters to sign. Bring on the tips!


----------



## the5wills

just2girls1 said:
			
		

> I am new to cruising and anytime we were at Disney World I did not book for future trips.  I see that you can book for a future cruise while onboard at a reduced rate.  A few questions:
> 
> 1. How far out can you typically book?
> 
> 2. We are going in April '13, could we book for December '14 then change the date to anytime and vise versa if we booked for April '14 can we make it Dec '14 at a later date?
> 
> 3.  I take it from what I have read that this does not exclude you from using a travel agent?
> 
> 4.  Can I book for 2 staterooms initially?  We have 2 this time.  What if I decide we only need one at a later date?  If i book for one can we change to 2 with the same incentives at a later date?
> 
> 5. Do you book for a specific cruise? i.e.: Alaska, Bahamas etc, Can this be changed to something else or do you have to go to the destination you first chose?
> 
> Sorry if this seems like simple questions but I am thinking if we really like it taking another cruise may be in the future.  Thanks for any help.



I never saw a direct response to your question!  So I wanted to make sure you did indeed get it:
You can book while onboard, and by doing so get a discount and future OBC. We got 10% off with $200 OBC. You pick a specific date/ship/itinerary however, this can always be changed to different date. I am not sure the specific restrictions however, on how far out but ours was 1 year away and I believe I've heard others book very quickly or even 2 years from the date as well. Our friends did book 2 rooms and therefore got $200 OBC for each room!
Hope that helps!


----------



## bogey326

Subbing..


----------



## TempusFugit

the5wills said:
			
		

> I never saw a direct response to your question!  So I wanted to make sure you did indeed get it:



In answer to another question; if you book two cabins for the same cruise and decide you only need one in the future, merely cancel the reservation for one cabin and your deposit will be refunded. However, the door does not swing both ways.  If you book only one cabin and later decide you need another, you will not receive the discount and OBC for the new reservation.  The only real downside to booking the second cabin is the down payment and having the two reservations under different passenger names.


----------



## mollymeaux

Black photo matboard with silver and gold markers for character autographs is beautiful and perfect for formal night pics.


----------



## mommaof1

I've been reading to order breakfast through room service the morning of castaway cay so that you can get off of the boat sooner


----------



## fairytalelover

mommaof1 said:


> I've been reading to order breakfast through room service the morning of castaway cay so that you can get off of the boat sooner


I don't see how it would get you off the boat sooner. As soon as we got dressed we went to the buffet, grabbed a table, grabbed trays and got our food. No problem and no delays.


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

mommaof1 said:


> I've been reading to order breakfast through room service the morning of castaway cay so that you can get off of the boat sooner



That will probably work for any port stop, line we have a Port Canaveral stop & day at WDW... will get us off the boat quicker!


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

fairytalelover said:


> I don't see how it would get you off the boat sooner. As soon as we got dressed we went to the buffet, grabbed a table, grabbed trays and got our food. No problem and no delays.



Maybe just more time in your room to get ready & eat at the same time...


----------



## fairytalelover

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> Maybe just more time in your room to get ready & eat at the same time...



Well either we are getting ready or we are eating. I can't really put make up on and eat at the same time. Plus we're on vacation. We don't like hurrying and stressing out. We like to relax and enjoy our food. Castaway Cay isn't going anywhere. A few extra minutes won't make any difference


----------



## fairytalelover

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> That will probably work for any port stop, line we have a Port Canaveral stop & day at WDW... will get us off the boat quicker!


----------



## tweis

fairytalelover said:


> I don't see how it would get you off the boat sooner. As soon as we got dressed we went to the buffet, grabbed a table, grabbed trays and got our food. No problem and no delays.



I agree. I don't see how it would make a difference if you order room service or go to Cabanas. Cabanas opens for continental breakfast at 7:00 and full buffet at 7:30. All ashore isn't until 8:30 so you would have plenty of time either way. But to each their own.


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

fairytalelover said:


> See we are in no rush to get off the boat. It's vacation time which means slow down and smell the roses.  relax. What's  the rush? In fact the last morning on the boat we like to stretch it out and enjoy our last bit of time there. So we get up early and get to our morning dining rotation. We always ask for late dining so on the last day our breakfast rotation isn't at a ridiculously early hour



Our rush on WDW day is making our bus there... 

But us to, it's vacation - what's the rush! That was just my thought as to why they thought it was faster...


----------



## fairytalelover

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> Our rush on WDW day is making our bus there...
> 
> But us to, it's vacation - what's the rush! That was just my thought as to why they thought it was faster...



But the buses aren't going anywhere either. There are buses lined up to take you to your resort. So enjoy your last morning on the cruise. No need to get an ulcer


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

fairytalelover said:


> But the buses aren't going anywhere either. There are buses lined up to take you to your resort. So enjoy your last morning on the cruise. No need to get an ulcer



But we had to sign up for a certain park & certain time  - that's our excursion for the day....


----------



## fairytalelover

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> But we had to sign up for a certain park & certain time  - that's our excursion for the day....



A certain park at a certain time? I don't understand. Why do you have to go to a certain park at a certain time?


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> That will probably work for any port stop, line we have a Port Canaveral stop & day at WDW... will get us off the boat quicker! dde00



As I explained in the post above... We have a stop at Port Canaveral & as an "excursion" to WDW for the day - therefor we had to sign up for a bus time & park to go to for the day. 

Sorry, maybe you didnt see that post! 

I think we were both confused a bit! lol


----------



## KarenMP59

I think the confusion is that for some cruises the theme parks at WDW are excursions!


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

KarenMP59 said:


> I think the confusion is that for some cruises the theme parks at WDW are excursions!



Yes, for us it's a port day, therefor an excursion we had to register for. It's not a park & cruise combo - we get back on the Magic & finish our cruise back to Tx.


----------



## tweis

PrincessAbby's Mom's cruise stops at PC and they have a day at WDW therefore it was necessary for her to choose a time to board the bus for the excursion to WDW. So she may need to rush through breakfast to make certain that she makes her bus on time just like we would do for any other scheduled excursion.


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

tweis said:


> PrincessAbby's Mom's cruise stops at PC and they have a day at WDW therefore it was necessary for her to choose a time to board the bus for the excursion to WDW. So she may need to rush through breakfast to make certain that she makes her bus on time just like we would do for any other scheduled excursion.



Exactly! Thank you


----------



## tweis

PrincessAbby'sMom said:


> Exactly! Thank you &#55357;&#56835;



No problem


----------



## GoofyTwinDad

PrincessAbby'sMom said:
			
		

> As I explained in the post above... We have a stop at Port Canaveral & as an "excursion" to WDW for the day - therefor we had to sign up for a bus time & park to go to for the day.
> 
> Sorry, maybe you didnt see that post!
> 
> I think we were both confused a bit! lol



They open the buffett early for the PC day. You will have enough time to eat even if you have the 6:30 departure time. If I remember properly they opened the buffett at 5:30 for our cruise.


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

GoofyTwinDad said:


> They open the buffett early for the PC day. You will have enough time to eat even if you have the 6:30 departure time. If I remember properly they opened the buffett at 5:30 for our cruise.



We HAD the 6:30 depart time, but I changed it - I thought we would be dead by 2 if we were up & going that early! Lol


----------



## GoofyTwinDad

PrincessAbby'sMom said:
			
		

> We HAD the 6:30 depart time, but I changed it - I thought we would be dead by 2 if we were up & going that early! Lol



That is what the two sea after the PC  day is for. You have time to rest then.


----------



## fairytalelover

tweis said:


> PrincessAbby's Mom's cruise stops at PC and they have a day at WDW therefore it was necessary for her to choose a time to board the bus for the excursion to WDW. So she may need to rush through breakfast to make certain that she makes her bus on time just like we would do for any other scheduled excursion.



Oh I see. Sorry I didn't know this existed as an excursion. Gosh that seems like it would be so rushed at the park if its just a one day excursion. Not sure if my family would ever opt for that. But that's just us. It may work for other families. We have travelled so much and have learned through trial and error not to book things or too many things thus making us stress and have to rush everywhere. Every time we have done that (and we have done that) we have not enjoyed our vacation as much.


----------



## kjackson83

jlynch924 said:


> Just off The Magic... I wanted to reiterate the great idea of going to a DVC presentation since they give away a $300 OBC. I went to the very first one listed and WON!! There were only five other people there, so chances were good, but as the week went on, the presentations were more crowded. My advice: go to first one. Good luck!!



We also won a couple years ago!! We had NO problems spending that!!


----------



## tweis

fairytalelover said:


> Oh I see. Sorry I didn't know this existed as an excursion. Gosh that seems like it would be so rushed at the park if its just a one day excursion. Not sure if my family would ever opt for that. But that's just us. It may work for other families. We have travelled so much and have learned through trial and error not to book things or too many things thus making us stress and have to rush everywhere. Every time we have done that (and we have done that) we have not enjoyed our vacation as much.



I think they added these to some of the Galveston sailings. We don't do well with rushing either but I'm sure it will be a nice excursion for the people on the cruise.


----------



## ksloane

tweis said:


> I think they added these to some of the Galveston sailings. We don't do well with rushing either but I'm sure it will be a nice excursion for the people on the cruise.



My daughter and I did this excursion on one of the NYC cruises and loved it. We made it a challenge. We did all 4 parks and Chef Mickey's in that one day!  I'd never want to do that on a regular basis, but it was a fun challenge that we'll always remember.


----------



## Ccann

ksloane said:


> My daughter and I did this excursion on one of the NYC cruises and loved it. We made it a challenge. We did all 4 parks and Chef Mickey's in that one day!  I'd never want to do that on a regular basis, but it was a fun challenge that we'll always remember.



Sounds like my kind of day... I am go go go... But my DH isn't so were cruising this year to let him relax... Lol... I ll be going to activity to activity.  I don't know how to be still. But that's fun for me... Everyone is different...


----------



## tweis

ksloane said:


> My daughter and I did this excursion on one of the NYC cruises and loved it. We made it a challenge. We did all 4 parks and Chef Mickey's in that one day!  I'd never want to do that on a regular basis, but it was a fun challenge that we'll always remember.


----------



## Holbrook

Great Thread for a newcomer!  Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## the.carter.5

Does anyone have any character secrets...maybe a time to see them when the lines aren't so long? a good place to stand for the fireworks?


----------



## Beermam42

ariesmom said:


> Apparently we can Topsiders (is it Beach Blanket on Wonder?) for breakfast buffet option on disembarkation morning.



Will be like Dream and Fantasy, will be done this summer on overhaul. No inline buffet. Stations. Magic Pariot Cay is also mentioned for complete over haul.


----------



## threedisprincesses

the.carter.5 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any character secrets...maybe a time to see them when the lines aren't so long? a good place to stand for the fireworks?



I would also like to know this information! 
We are sailing on the may 4th fantasy. 
Any pool/water area tips would be great as well! 
TIA


----------



## TempusFugit

Beermam42 said:
			
		

> Will be like Dream and Fantasy, will be done this summer on overhaul. No inline buffet. Stations. Magic Pariot Cay is also mentioned for complete over haul.



That would be outstanding.  Never cared for Parrot Cay.


----------



## Mickey3Boys

Learned SO many awesome things on this thread! Please note Disney confiscated my power strip that I packed in my bag. And we could never get the suction hooks to stay on the wall, but the clothesline with clothespins worked well!


----------



## DizDragonfly

Mickey3Boys said:


> Please note Disney confiscated my power strip that I packed in my bag.



I think I remember reading that the power strip had to have a circuit breaker in it.  If yours didn't, that could be the reason it was confiscated.


----------



## WonderTwinsMom

NHdisneylover said:


> I love the matte idea for signatures!
> 
> 1.Ask at guest services (only on the Magic I think) for the self guided art tour booklet.
> 
> 2.Buy the Passporter Treasure Hunt book.  I don't have i tyet and it is mostly for WDW but is supposed to have hunts for the ships as well.
> 
> 3. Challenge the kids to an ABC photo shoot (they must find somewhere for every letter of the alphabet to have their picture taken--A is for Animator's, etc.).  Makes for a great scrapbook when you get home.
> 
> 4. Tour the hallways to check out everyone's door decorations.  Take a pad of sticky notes to leave messages for doors you really like.
> 
> Missaulalie, maybe we can do some of these together on the first 14 days



hi MHdisneyLo er. thx 4 the tips.

Our family will be sailing on the Magic on May18 for the eastbound Transatlantic. while my hubby and I have cossed the Atlantic before west ound on ROyal and Azamara, this is our first Disney cruise with our 3-year old twins in tow. We welcome any of your suggestions on the following topics, since we haven't flown anywhere for a vacation with the tots:
- travel tips 
- meeting the characters
- having breakfast with characters
- any must-do activites on-board

by the way, we're based out of Vancouver, so any of you who may have general Vancouver or Alaska sailing (questions, I'll be happy to help. Please note we did our Alaska cruise on he Inside passage on Celebrity and Royal. 

Thanks in advance. Drop me a line if you and your famliy will be sailing on May 18 too. We just started counting down 

Cheers
Teri


----------



## jjje

fairytalelover said:


> Oh I see. Sorry I didn't know this existed as an excursion. Gosh that seems like it would be so rushed at the park if its just a one day excursion. Not sure if my family would ever opt for that. But that's just us. It may work for other families.


It doesn't have to be rushed at all. We had a great time on our Disney World day with that just hanging out at the Magic Kingdom and going on our favorite rides. I admire the people who hit two, three or even four parks but we just didn't have it in us. (Too many sea days and unlimited dining slowed us down!)



> a good place to stand for the fireworks?


If you're a a classic ship we found that a good place to stand was on deck 10 in the area overlooking the stage area. We could see the show and then watch the fireworks without being crushed by the crowd.


----------



## Blw120

My Eyes are burning but I have read every Post.  Thanks for all the great information.  I am a first time sailor so this is all valuable information.


----------



## jlbmd

Lots of good info, thanks everyone!!


----------



## WonderTwinsMom

acourtwdw said:


> This was a quick list I made for a friend that was taking his family on their first Dream cruise (first cruise actually) in Feb 2012. It was him, his wife, their three kids (1,5, and 7) plus some extended family.
> 
> The lights in the stateroom have this card thingy that you put your room key into for the lights to come on.  However, you can use any card that has a magnetic strip, like a library card or a Kroger card.  If you use your stateroom key in the lights and forget it, you could be locked out of your room. This will make more sense when you see it.
> 
> Ride the Aqua Duck at night. Shorter lines, water feels warmer and you can see the lights on the tube.
> 
> Make sure your family has early seating dinner.  If not change that first thing once on board.  Check your Navigator for dining changes location.
> 
> Pack your swimsuits in your carryon. Your luggage will not be to your stateroom until late in the afternoon.
> 
> Do the Shipboard Detective Game. It is very cool!
> 
> Take a photo mat, markers and a bag of candy to Guest Services.  Your photo mat will be returned to your stateroom with autographs from the characters. It is a great souvenir.
> 
> Do your check in online.  It will make your check in at the port faster and easier.  In addition, only one member of the family (per stateroom) has to stand in line for check in.  Just make sure that person has all the documents and passports. You will just need to gather for the &#147;security photo.&#148;
> 
> Are your dining reservations linked with your other family members in different staterooms? If not, you will want to have this done, otherwise you may not up sitting with your extended family at dinner (unless that is not important.)
> 
> Always carry your camera and autograph books and pens with you. You would be surprised at how many characters you will run into.
> 
> Order coffee from room service before you turn in for the night.  It is a great wakeup call and you do not have to schlep upstairs to get coffee while you are getting ready for the day. By the way, room service is free, so go ahead and indulge.
> 
> Re-book your next Disney cruise onboard to get 10% off and $100 onboard credit.
> 
> An over the door shoe organizer with clear pockets is a great way of keeping everything organized.  You can find them at the dollar store usually.
> 
> Your suitcases on the last night have to be outside your stateroom by 10pm (check your Navigator for the exact time.)  Make sure that you have everything in your carry ons that you will need for the next morning.  Otherwise, someone in your party may go home in their pajamas.
> 
> See the shows if you can.  They are cute and entertaining.  Most people arrive about 30 minutes before show time but you do not have to.  There are always good seats.
> 
> You can make signs to decorate your stateroom door. Just make sure that you use magnets to attach the signs to the door.
> 
> There is a hair dryer in the stateroom if you do not bring one with you.  You have to plug it in at the outlet at the desk; otherwise, it will not work properly.
> 
> Mickey Mouse ice cream bars are not listed on the menu but you can order them for dessert or from room service.
> 
> Do not go to dinner early. You will just end up waiting in a long line. Wait until about 5 minutes after the time and just join the end of the line.
> 
> If you are flying home after your cruise, use the airline check in option that Guest Services offers.  It will save time at the airport. Note: Not all airlines participate in this.
> 
> Purchases made at the shops onboard and Castaway Cay can be delivered to your stateroom.
> 
> Do not miss the Sail Away or the Pirates in the Caribbean party. Good times!
> 
> Walk or take the tram to far end of family beach on Castaway Cay. Great water activities there, it is a little quieter than the heart of the family beach, there is nice shopping and an excellent bar with terrific views.
> 
> If you can find the time, rent bikes on Castaway Cay.  The bike path takes you around the island and gives you the opportunity to check out the island from the observation tower.
> 
> You can ship one box of stuff ahead of time to the port, like baby products to save room in your luggage.
> 
> Regardless of what you may read, you can wear &#147;business casual- Dockers/Polo shirts&#148; to dinner and not be frowned upon or turned away.
> 
> If your daughter is in to Princesses, purchase a princess dress before you leave home.  The prices on the ship are crazy.
> 
> People will dress up for Pirate Night.  See above&#133;.
> 
> Make sure DCL knows if your family is celebrating anything (birthday!) and you may get a surprise.
> 
> If you want to do a 5k on Castaway Cay, there should be one. It is an easy run/walk and a great way to see the island and you may get a &#147;medal&#148; for your effort.  Check your Navigator for information.
> 
> Book brunch on your sea day if available and try for the first one of the day.  It is an adult only meal but it is the best meal you will have during your vacation.  Keep in mind that there is (was) a $15 service charge for this meal.  If you cannot book it online before you leave, go to the area for Palo reservations/dining changes when you first board.
> 
> The chest/coffee table opens for more storage. You can also store your luggage under the bed.
> 
> The Rainforest Room at the Spa is heaven.  A day pass is (was) $16 and worth it after a day at the beach.
> 
> I do not drink coffee but I have heard that the regular coffee on the ship is horrible. If you want a &#147;Starbucks&#148; like drink, head to the Cove Café.



Coming from a new DCL cruiser, thanks so much for summarizing these valuable tips


----------



## Joanna71985

the.carter.5 said:


> Does anyone have any character secrets...maybe a time to see them when the lines aren't so long? a good place to stand for the fireworks?



For majority of the characters, the lines are not long at all. So just be there when they come out and you will be able to meet them (the times are listed in the Navigator). The exception is the princess gathering in the attrium- that one has HUGE lines. I would say be there at least 30 minutes before they come out if you don't want to wait forever (another exception might be Captain Jack on Pirate night).


----------



## Patricia1

The white background pictures ate great. They are a casual comfortable setting, not formally posed. Pirate night is great if you are wearing costumes. If you have a little one, ask photographer to take a pix when child is jumping. They're great, I'm not a fan of the fake backgrounds, and have never bought one of those, but these I always buy, even after 10 cruises.


----------



## FrustratedDonald

Patricia1 said:


> The white background pictures ate great. They are a casual comfortable setting, not formally posed. Pirate night is great if you are wearing costumes. If you have a little one, ask photographer to take a pix when child is jumping. They're great, I'm not a fan of the fake backgrounds, and have never bought one of those, but these I always buy, even after 10 cruises.



I agree with Patricia and then some. If you like the background pictures,  and they will add to your fun, by all means, have a shoot with them. ALWAYS request a white or a neutral as well. Look at the result and go from there. If I am pleased with the photo, I will make sure I buy the neutral. You have nothing to loose by doing the shoot. I don't but if I don't like them. That isn't even a statement on the photographer's ability. You know what you want in your pictures, because you know the person and what expressions, etc. warm your heart. 

I do prefer the neutrals as well, but love pictures with characters in them and the reaction of the subject to the character. I would rather take my own shot if the ship with my subject(s) standing in front of it, so that I have the real ship there. There is an ideal spot for this on Castaway Cay and it is intentionally there. There are other places and angles as well that you can find on your own. 

If you are on an excusion on the Cay that involves a boat, you can get really great shots of the ship as you leave and come back, not to mention the view along the way. 

One other tip, and reason to dress up and shoot a neutral. The best photo(and cheapest)I have of my son was taken on a cruise. I didn't even buy his college graduation pictures because they were so bad (not to mention outrageously expensive), but still would have bitten the bullet and purchased them if they were good. 

We surprised him with a cruise for his graduation present because he absolutely loves cruising. On formal night he dressed in his nicest suit and we had a photo taken. We did this solely to remember the cruise. The photo came out so well, and is the best one ever taken of him as an adult, it is now his résumé photo. 

When the lady took his photo, we told her we were on the cruise as as a college graduation gift to him. She then said she was going to take some with his résumé in mind. 

For me to say that it is his best photo as adult,  is a lot. I love photos and photography (show me your photos anytime, l never tire of them), I specialized in and taught black and white darkroom in college (favorites were retired people who couldn't even snapshot well, but loved photos and wanted to shoot a decent picture/they did by the end of the course because we shared a love of photography and had the motivation to work hard with someone clear and patient. I learn that way as well, so I picked up the skill from some very caring teachers.

After college, I did professional children's photographer for a while, just to learn the skill, and shot thousands of photos. 

Thought of one other thing. For the cruises going to WDW, just I general for anyone going to EPCOT, if you want great photos, get a photo pass (they are free) and go to the place where they do the character shoots. Someone else can be more specific about the name and where it is, I'm sure. 

You can have them shoot their professional photos with all the characters, but there is also a cast member standing there by each one who will, on request, take a shot on your own camera so that all of you can be in the picture, or even just take a shot if the same pose that the professional did, so that you can have one on your own camera. 

In my experiences there, the cast members are retired people and take excellent photos and I have never had to show them how to use a particular camera. 

If you have a Disney rewards ViSA card, across the way,  they have a room with specific times that it is open, that you can get a free photo pass picture. When we went to pick it up later, that happened to be the only one we wanted. There was absolutely no pressure to buy more. If you say that is all you want, that is it and you are treated as well as someone buying a bundle. 

I appreciate that aspect of it and will buy in the future when I want one of theirs. If there had been pressure at all, I would never go in again. They have it right. 

Thank you, Patricia for bringing this up. It triggered this input, which I thought might be helpful.


----------



## tchrrx

One thing we learned that DH was NOT happy about is that for the photos with backgrounds, you have to take your shoes off.  My DH hates taking his shoes off.  For me, trying to balance in the atrium while putting shoes on in a dress was not the easiest thing in the world.  

Yes, I know that taking photos is optional.  However, we're the type that buys photopass on every WDW/DL trip, so we wanted all of our cruise photos also.


----------



## dee slack

tchrrx said:


> One thing we learned that DH was NOT happy about is that for the photos with backgrounds, you have to take your shoes off.  My DH hates taking his shoes off.  For me, trying to balance in the atrium while putting shoes on in a dress was not the easiest thing in the world.
> .



Whaaaaat?


----------



## tchrrx

dee slack said:


> Whaaaaat?



The background (the white one for sure....I don't remember if this appiled to other backgrounds) flows down onto the floor, so you are standing/sitting on part of the drape.  The don't want it dirty or torn, so you have to take your shoes off.


----------



## NAB

tchrrx said:


> The background (the white one for sure....I don't remember if this appiled to other backgrounds) flows down onto the floor, so you are standing/sitting on part of the drape.  The don't want it dirty or torn, so you have to take your shoes off.



True on the white background one you take your shoes off the others you do not. Lots of time the white is used with people sitting on the floor too.


----------



## misseulalie

I cannot believe this thread is still going strong!!!  I created this thread- how long ago???  It's still on the 1-2nd page all the time!!  Over 500,000 views!!! COOL!!!

Happy cruising my friends!!!


----------



## PirateMel

WonderTwinsMom said:


> Coming from a new DCL cruiser, thanks so much for summarizing these valuable tips



Exceptional summary!

This will be our second cruise, the three day one was just a tease - lol
Palo's charges are now $20 pp for Dinner and Brunch.  Looking forward to trying brunch this time

The Photo Mat was totally Amesome!  and the Cast Members love treats!


Any new ideas for Cast Member treats this time?


----------



## PirateMel

threedisprincesses said:


> I would also like to know this information!
> We are sailing on the may 4th fantasy.
> Any pool/water area tips would be great as well!
> TIA



We are sailing May 4th too!

Happy cruising!


----------



## FLUFFYCAT

PirateMel said:


> We are sailing May 4th too!
> 
> Happy cruising!



So excited we are also on the May 4th cruise!! 
I bring lots of plastic zip bags large and small to put wet bathingsuits, cookies, etc. Always great to have some handy. I also love zinc oxide suntan lotion. That really stops the sunburns!  .


----------



## PirateMel

FLUFFYCAT said:


> So excited we are also on the May 4th cruise!!
> I bring lots of plastic zip bags large and small to put wet bathingsuits, cookies, etc. Always great to have some handy. I also love zinc oxide suntan lotion. That really stops the sunburns!  .





SPF 110 For my Hubby! - lol


----------



## rescuetink

misseulalie said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going strong!!!  I created this thread- how long ago???  It's still on the 1-2nd page all the time!!  Over 500,000 views!!! COOL!!!
> 
> Happy cruising my friends!!!



This is and has been a GREAT thread!!  I'm so glad you started it!!


----------



## tchrrx

FLUFFYCAT said:


> I also love zinc oxide suntan lotion.



Can you buy this at stores such as Wal-mart, or is it a specialty product?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## carpenta

PirateMel said:


> Any new ideas for Cast Member treats this time?



   We just got off the Dream in March and we gave our servers and room attendant pure Vermont maple syrup. They loved it and said they (the servers) were each going home next month and since it was sealed bottles they will wait until they go home to enjoy with their families. Something local that reflects your hometowns are always appreciated IMO.


----------



## lilpooh108

tchrrx said:


> The background (the white one for sure....I don't remember if this appiled to other backgrounds) flows down onto the floor, so you are standing/sitting on part of the drape.  The don't want it dirty or torn, so you have to take your shoes off.



I didn't mind my shoes off on the white background, but I minded when they told us to lie down on them.  It was pretty funny, the looks on our faces.  But the guy was right.  Plus the white thing was dirty anyway.  Can you imagine how dirty they'd be with everyone's shoes on?

Those weird lay-down pics were the BEST family pics we've ever taken (photographer did an awesome job w/lighting, framing, suggested poses), and we are literally photo-obsessed (DSLR, photo studios, fastpasses, the whole shebang).


----------



## LimoFam5

Take every opportunity possible to take pictures. Use the white background every chance and don't be afraid to make several outfit changes. I had our family picture taken, a Christmas picture taken and a session with just our girls. Take as many as u want and u will then have tons to chose from. I suggest buying the cd and and knowing it from the start and then go picture crazy.....

Also love love love ordering room service. Late night Mickey ice cream bars, cookies and milk and ordering morning coffee for mornings when u need a lil extra help getting out of bed for excursions or disembark day


----------



## LimoFam5

Oh and my favorite is book another cruise before u get off. U get a great discount as a good on board credit. I suggest booking the cheapest cruise for two people and then u can always change the reservation later. The reason behind choosing the cheapest cruise is it will require the smallest deposit. Book one that is as far out as possible so u can take your time and change it.


----------



## Cgracia30

LimoFam5 said:
			
		

> Oh and my favorite is book another cruise before u get off. U get a great discount as a good on board credit. I suggest booking the cheapest cruise for two people and then u can always change the reservation later. The reason behind choosing the cheapest cruise is it will require the smallest deposit. Book one that is as far out as possible so u can take your time and change it.



Great tip!  Is it cheaper to book for just one person? Or does it have to be 2 people?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Doingitagain

Cgracia30 said:


> Great tip!  Is it cheaper to book for just one person? Or does it have to be 2 people?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



The charge for one person is 200% of a single occupant, so it will be the same rate and deposit as one person.


----------



## LimoFam5

LimoFam5 said:
			
		

> Oh and my favorite is book another cruise before u get off. U get a great discount as a good on board credit. I suggest booking the cheapest cruise for two people and then u can always change the reservation later. The reason behind choosing the cheapest cruise is it will require the smallest deposit. Book one that is as far out as possible so u can take your time and change it.



Same deposit for one or two people.
Also u can book a reservation for family members or friends who r not on cruise with u. All u need is their names, birth dates and address. This way if they were going to possibly join u on the next vacation they will enjoy the same on board booking benefits.


----------



## LimoFam5

Another tip is for parents to babies n infants.

Disney cruise line offers the following upon request.
Bed railings on any bed top or bottom bunk
A in room pack n play 
A in room diaper genie
In the main dining room they will steam any vegetable or purée any fruit, veggie or food item..... Fresh baby food


----------



## Disney Mom Lisa

LimoFam5 said:


> Take every opportunity possible to take pictures. Use the white background every chance and don't be afraid to make several outfit changes. I had our family picture taken, a Christmas picture taken and a session with just our girls. Take as many as u want and u will then have tons to chose from. I suggest buying the cd and and knowing it from the start and then go picture crazy.....
> 
> Also love love love ordering room service. Late night Mickey ice cream bars, cookies and milk and ordering morning coffee for mornings when u need a lil extra help getting out of bed for excursions or disembark day


Stupid question:  Where is the "white background"?  Thanks.


----------



## carpenta

Disney Mom Lisa said:


> Stupid question:  Where is the "white background"?  Thanks.



 When they , the photo department, are taking formal pictures that is one of the portable backdrops that are set up around the ship, usually in the crenter atrium where ther is a bigger spot for it is popular. In the Med. they have backdrops that reflect old world Europe as backdrops.


----------



## mollyclairesmom

LimoFam5 said:


> Another tip is for parents to babies n infants.
> 
> Disney cruise line offers the following upon request.
> Bed railings on any bed top or bottom bunk
> A in room pack n play
> A in room diaper genie
> In the main dining room they will steam any vegetable or purée any fruit, veggie or food item..... Fresh baby food



Do you have to request bed rails in advance, or how do you obtain them?


----------



## cheribelle

mollyclairesmom said:


> Do you have to request bed rails in advance, or how do you obtain them?



Taking advice from the boards, I called DCL yesterday and they added them to my reservation for my 4 year old. Was so easy!!


----------



## LimoFam5

mollyclairesmom said:


> Do you have to request bed rails in advance, or how do you obtain them?



Call DCL and request the diaper genie, bed rails or pack n play and whatever you request will be in your room when you board. I suggest calling ahead of time and making any request never wait until you are onboard


----------



## MickeyWatcher

LimoFam5 said:


> Same deposit for one or two people.
> Also u can book a reservation for family members or friends who r not on cruise with u. All u need is their names, birth dates and address. This way if they were going to possibly join u on the next vacation they will enjoy the same on board booking benefits.



We are a family of 5, and would all stay in one room.  Can I book a room for two and then add the kids later, and upgrade the room? Or do I need to add the kids when I do the on-board booking?


----------



## LimoFam5

MickeyWatcher said:


> We are a family of 5, and would all stay in one room.  Can I book a room for two and then add the kids later, and upgrade the room? Or do I need to add the kids when I do the on-board booking?



You can book any cruise for any category while on the ship. I always book the farthest out three day bahama cruise. This will require the smallest deposit. Then later when I have the chance to look over my schedule and I have the cruise in mind that I want to book I call back and change my reservation. At that time I book the category I want for the number of people I want, keep in mind that your deposit will now require you to pay more money since you have changed cruises and added kids. 
For the dummy reservation (DCL does not call it a dummy reservation so do not go up and ask to book a dummy res) I book usually book for me and my husband on the farthest out 3 day cruise.


----------



## LilGMom

Cgracia30 said:


> Great tip!  Is it cheaper to book for just one person? Or does it have to be 2 people?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





MickeyWatcher said:


> We are a family of 5, and would all stay in one room.  Can I book a room for two and then add the kids later, and upgrade the room? Or do I need to add the kids when I do the on-board booking?



MickeyWatcher, while the deposit will be less if you book a "dummy" reservation for only 2 people you could run the risk of not being able to get a room for 5 in the category you want if the deck reaches capacity.  That happened to us.  We booked a dummy room, for 2, for a particular stateroom that said it could sleep 4.  Then when I went to add my kids I couldn't.  I called DCL & they said that the deck had reached capacity so I would have to change my entire reservation to see what was available.  The mistake cost us a couple hundred because by that time the cheaper rooms, available for 4, where gone.


----------



## DizDragonfly

The idea of a "dummy date" is that you book a cruise you have no intention of being on.  You book any cheap cruise and pay a low deposit to lock in your benefits of a reduced deposit, 10% off and an onboard credit.  Later, when you find a cruise you actually want to take, you or your travel agent, modify the reservation and book on the cruise you intend to take.

If you _know_ you want to be on a certain cruise, that's not a "dummy date", it's a true future cruise reservation.  Book the stateroom category and number of people you intend to cruise with.  Otherwise you run the risk of not being able to add people later.


----------



## MickeyWatcher

Thanks for the info folks.


----------



## qits

DizDragonfly said:


> The idea of a "dummy date" is that you book a cruise you have no intention of being on.  You book any cheap cruise and pay a low deposit to lock in your benefits of a reduced deposit, 10% off and an onboard credit.  Later, when you find a cruise you actually want to take, you or your travel agent, modify the reservation and book on the cruise you intend to take.
> 
> If you _know_ you want to be on a certain cruise, that's not a "dummy date", it's a true future cruise reservation.  Book the stateroom category and number of people you intend to cruise with.  Otherwise you run the risk of not being able to add people later.



Can you cancel a "dummy date" booking?


----------



## ksloane

qits said:


> Can you cancel a "dummy date" booking?



Absolutely.


----------



## DizDragonfly

qits said:


> Can you cancel a "dummy date" booking?



You betcha.  The standard cancelation policy applies.  Remember that once you cancel, you can't call them up and say you want the onboard booking benefits back again.  You can always modify it, unless you decide you won't be cruising Disney again in the reasonably near future.


----------



## LimoFam5

You can definitely cancel the booking but u will lose the on board booking benefits. There is no rule as to how far out u can keep pushing the reservation. Instead if cancel I would just book the latest cruises date possible and go from there. U can either move it up once u decide or move it to a later date if u need more time. Either way u maintain the benefits of booking on board


----------



## ShellB8585

Bump to read later. Thanks all


----------



## rescuetink

LimoFam5 said:


> You can definitely cancel the booking but u will lose the on board booking benefits. There is no rule as to how far out u can keep pushing the reservation. Instead if cancel I would just book the latest cruises date possible and go from there. U can either move it up once u decide or move it to a later date if u need more time. Either way u maintain the benefits of booking on board



We booked a cruise when we were onboard in 2011 and scheduled a 3 day cruise in Nov 2012 knowing that we wouldn't go on that cruise!!

I then rescheduled for a 5 day cruise in Oct 2013, however we had to cancel that cruise and are now rescheduled for two back3back cruises in Oct 2013.  We still got our discount (for only one of the cruises) and as far as I know the stateroom credit is still valid!!

Not sure when we'll cruise again after that as we plan to go to WDW again after that, but I'll DEFINITELY book again while onboard../ just in case!!!


----------



## Jiminy'sGirl

Ive spent the last week reading this entire thread - wow!  I feel much better prepared now...  Thanks to all who have contributed over the years!


----------



## mncooldad

Mickey3Boys said:


> Learned SO many awesome things on this thread! Please note Disney confiscated my power strip that I packed in my bag. And we could never get the suction hooks to stay on the wall, but the clothesline with clothespins worked well!



They confiscated mine also.  But I packed two and they did not find the second one.  Not sure why they are doing this.  Must be using to much electricity on the ship.


----------



## FrustratedDonald

Did the power strips have surge protectors?


----------



## michellekcm

mncooldad said:


> They confiscated mine also.  But I packed two and they did not find the second one.  Not sure why they are doing this.  Must be using to much electricity on the ship.



Hmmm. I always bring a power strip with me when I travel to the US so I only need one adapter from Australian plugs to American ones. Might need to look in to this if they're going to confiscate it.


----------



## disney minnie

Be sure to choose the dining time that fits your family. I read through every post before our first cruise and almost ALL of them said to have early dining so that became my main focus. Our children were 10 and almost 4. 

Well after the first dinner we realized it was a mistake for our family. For us it cut our day short. We seemed to start getting ready for dinner around 4:30. We would have ratcheted still been at the pool, or in port some days. We actually missed some dinners because we just didnt want to end our day. 

Our second cruise we had second seating and it was perfect for our family. We were able to stay at the pool longer, take naps without feeling rushed when we woke up, etc. Our children go to be between 7:30-8 when we are at home, but have never had a problem staying up late while on vacation or for a special event. We LOVED the fact that the kids club came and picked them up from dinner and they were happy to be excused.

Late is what worked for our family, but once again, read all the reviews and choose what fits YOUR family.


----------



## MINNIEANN MOUSE

Thank you for so much information. I'm in the research process of booking a cruise for Feb. 2014 and there is SO much I don't know. This is really a great help!


----------



## Fsugirl24

this is great info - thank you!


----------



## ShellB8585

Along the lines of pillow cases etc do you think they would take 1 or 2 small blank canvases to be signed? We'll be starting a family in the near future and thought this would be a cute idea for the nursery


----------



## MommyluvsDisney3

Great thread for first time cruiser


----------



## PrincessAndie

ShellB8585 said:


> Along the lines of pillow cases etc do you think they would take 1 or 2 small blank canvases to be signed? We'll be starting a family in the near future and thought this would be a cute idea for the nursery



I don't see that they would have a problem with this.
I took a 12x12 photo mat to sign this go round and it turned out beautifully!


----------



## mamagoo

Going on our 1st cruise this summer- any hints for excursions in Nassau or castaway cay? Are there beaches nearby in Nassau or do we have to book an excursion?


----------



## PrincessAndie

mamagoo said:


> Going on our 1st cruise this summer- any hints for excursions in Nassau or castaway cay? Are there beaches nearby in Nassau or do we have to book an excursion?



Definitely make time to go snorkeling to find the sunken Minnie statue.


----------



## toniosmom

mamagoo said:


> Going on our 1st cruise this summer- any hints for excursions in Nassau or castaway cay? Are there beaches nearby in Nassau or do we have to book an excursion?



Last year we did the dolphin swim at Blue Lagoon.  This year we did the sea lion encounter, also at Blue Lagoon.  Loved both.  If you want to hang out at a beach, the beach at Blue Lagoon is nice too.  Clean, lots of lounges, hammocks, etc.  Loved it.  We are considering just doing a beach day there the next time.


----------



## NEmel

mamagoo said:
			
		

> Going on our 1st cruise this summer- any hints for excursions in Nassau or castaway cay? Are there beaches nearby in Nassau or do we have to book an excursion?



We just got back from the Dream, in Nassau we did the sea lions at Atlantis. Loved it!!! Tons of time interacting with them and we had a small group. Guide was great and it was well worth the $.


----------



## k8smiles

I need some expert advice......so I keep reading that I need to bring our own mugs/cups but can't decide what to buy.  I need something for sodas/water from (for both kids and adults) cabanas but also for coffee? And to make drinks in my room  I'm thinking Tervis??  What's worked for you??


----------



## Belle2007

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



I never knew this!!!  Is this still true??


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

Belle2007 said:


> I never knew this!!!  Is this still true??



Later reports indicate it is not true.


----------



## Luv2Diz

k8smiles said:


> I need some expert advice......so I keep reading that I need to bring our own mugs/cups but can't decide what to buy.  I need something for sodas/water from (for both kids and adults) cabanas but also for coffee? And to make drinks in my room  I'm thinking Tervis??  What's worked for you??



I highly recommend Tervis! We will be taking ours again on our next cruise. Love that they keep cold drinks cold for hours and hot drinks hot. And they have such cute designs. I'm hoping to pick up one of the new designs onboard!


----------



## ShellB8585

Thank you


----------



## k8smiles

Thanks for the confirmation. Sounds like tervis will work


----------



## okstategrads

k8smiles said:


> I need some expert advice......so I keep reading that I need to bring our own mugs/cups but can't decide what to buy.  I need something for sodas/water from (for both kids and adults) cabanas but also for coffee? And to make drinks in my room  I'm thinking Tervis??  What's worked for you??



Tervis is a great choice. However, if you touch/hold them with sunscreen on your hands, it messes up the finish.


----------



## Kristi1176

Does anyone know if they still allow you to drop something off at Guest Services to be signed by the characters?  I read something in Passporters that said they stopped allowing that.


----------



## Katekins13

Kristi1176 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they still allow you to drop something off at Guest Services to be signed by the characters?  I read something in Passporters that said they stopped allowing that.



We were on a cruise in February and they were still doing!


----------



## MKCQuilt

Thin hard plastic boxes are available in the scrapbooking department to hold pages while you are working on them or for storage. I used one to hold all our door decorations and other such treasures (placemat from Animator's done on "Fantasy") I didn't want mangled in the suitcase.. You can get a 12 x 12 size that would easily hold a photo mat to be signed.


----------



## dclwonderprincess

That's a great tip, thanks!


----------



## crmitche1964

mamagoo said:


> Going on our 1st cruise this summer- any hints for excursions in Nassau or castaway cay? Are there beaches nearby in Nassau or do we have to book an excursion?



If time permits Stuart Cove has a snorkel with sharks excursion.  We did it last summer.  I was simply amazing.  It is on the other side of the island though, so timing is critical.  I can't post a link yet but go to craigmDOTsmugmugDOTcom and check out the Bahamian Cruise - July 2012 in the Vacation section.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## disneyfan19712006

Kristi1176 said:


> Does anyone know if they still allow you to drop something off at Guest Services to be signed by the characters?  I read something in Passporters that said they stopped allowing that.



We had pillowcases signed in March


----------



## Driving2DIS

Katekins13 said:


> We were on a cruise in February and they were still doing!



We were just on the 4 day Bahamian cruise Mar 31 - Apr 4th and they allowed us to give 2 photo mats for signatures (we had two kids in our room). I asked for 2 big photo mats (I had the sandwiched between cardboard for protection).


----------



## mollymeaux

Disney Tervis cups at Kohls for 20-30% off yesterday. Waiting to get ours with my 20% off coupon tomorrow.


----------



## lilpooh108

mollymeaux said:


> Disney Tervis cups at Kohls for 20-30% off yesterday. Waiting to get ours with my 20% off coupon tomorrow.



Do the signatures come off the cups when washed?


----------



## Jiminy'sGirl

lilpooh108 said:


> Do the signatures come off the cups when washed?



I have never had one signed by characters, but I have sent Tervis tumblers with my kids to camp with their name on them in Sharpie and after going through the dishwasher the name is faded.  I have to rewrite them about ever 3-4 goes through the dishwasher.  If you hand wash my guess is the signatures would last longer, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Susiesark

mollymeaux said:


> Disney Tervis cups at Kohls for 20-30% off yesterday. Waiting to get ours with my 20% off coupon tomorrow.



 What kind of Disney cups did they have? I have a 30% off coupon.


----------



## classykids

tweis said:


> I think they added these to some of the Galveston sailings. We don't do well with rushing either but I'm sure it will be a nice excursion for the people on the cruise.



We were just in WDW for 10 days in November so we are using the one day as a chance to enjoy some of our favorites.


----------



## mamagoo

Can anyone explain how the wine service works?


----------



## sjb95u

Thanks for everything...for us DCL newbies.


----------



## Magical Dreams

Wow... It took me the better part of a week, but I've read all 98 pages!  It was well worth it!  I've learned so much and can't wait till we cruise this summer!

For character signatures, I plan to paint a 12 x 12 canvas a light pink and have all the princesses sign it.  Then hang it in my daughter's bedroom  I may do another one that is just white and have all the characters sign in colorful markers...

Something that people may not know is that you cannot sign up for the 5K on CC before the cruise.  If they do have it (chances are they will ),  you'll see it in the navigator and will have to meet somewhere the morning of to register.  You can also buy 5K t-shirts afterwards on CC


----------



## llnolte

Magical Dreams said:


> Wow... It took me the better part of a week, but I've read all 98 pages!  It was well worth it!  I've learned so much and can't wait till we cruise this summer!
> 
> For character signatures, I plan to paint a 12 x 12 canvas a light pink and have all the princesses sign it.  Then hang it in my daughter's bedroom  I may do another one that is just white and have all the characters sign in colorful markers...
> 
> Something that people may not know is that you cannot sign up for the 5K on CC before the cruise.  If they do have it (chances are they will ),  you'll see it in the navigator and will have to meet somewhere the morning of to register.  You can also buy 5K t-shirts afterwards on CC



Thank you for such a wonderful idea.  My friend's daughter has cancer and absolutely loves the Disney princesses.  I wanted to bring her back something special that was signed.  A pink canvas will be perfect!


----------



## amejiajr8

llnolte said:
			
		

> Thank you for such a wonderful idea.  My friend's daughter has cancer and absolutely loves the Disney princesses.  I wanted to bring her back something special that was signed.  A pink canvas will be perfect!



This page has an image of a picture frame signed by disney characters.  
http://www.babble.com/babble-voices...ise-ever/#character-dance-party-and-breakfast


----------



## firsttimecruisin3

Hi there - I just came back from my first Disney Cruise (the REPO cruise from LA to Vancouver) and I had a few tips to share:

* If you plan on bringing something for the characters to sign at the greetings and it's not a book, bring something hard for them to sign it on. At the character breakfast, the character "handlers" kept telling us to bring our pillowcases to guest services to have it signed since it was harder for the characters to sign. We borrowed a clip board at the princess greetings and that worked great.
* If you are a first timer and don't get a lanyard with a holder for your Key to the World, consider bringing a small travel purse to carry. I lost my key on the first day. After that I brought a very small bag around and used it to hold the pillow cases, permanent markers, the Navigator and my key.
* We didn't realize until halfway through the trip that we could've eaten breakfast and lunch at Tritons most of the time. This was a much more relaxing experience than the buffet in my opinionm though a much smaller selection.
* We were able to book a reservation at PALO onboard, even though it was full in advance.
* I wasn't terribly impressed with the Princess Tea - we signed up for it right away at Guest Services and got tickets. There were only two princesses and the whole experience was 20 minutes (they served apple juice and one cookie), though the kids did get to take photos with the princesses.
* For the main princess greeting in the lobby, get their EARLY!!! Like 30 minutes early if possible. The last people in line were in line for well over 2 hours.
* Our little one is over 2 1/2. We were able to get her into the Oceaneers Club - they asked her questions to make sure she could communicate, and they checked with us to make sure she was potty trained. Our little one is VERY independent so we thought she would be bored at the nursery and would prefer the club. In the end, she didn't care for the Oceaneers Club and we brought her once or twice to the nursery which she loved. The Oceaneers Club can be pretty overwhelming for the little ones.
* I wish I had brough more activities for the kids to do in our stateroom. The weather wasn't great and there wasn't as much to do during the day for our kiddos that was age appropriate as I had expected.
* Next time I will bring a cheap digital camera for my 5 years old to take her own photos. On one of the port days, she held onto my iPhone all day and took a ton of pics - I am going to make a photo albulm of the pics she made.
* I didn't realize how many kids would wear their character costumes for most of the trip. Our kids wore theirs at least 1/2 the time.
* If you plan on doing laundry, bring travel size amounts of detergent and dryer sheets. For the detergent, send away to Tide for a free sample. Much better than what they did onboard. You can keep the embroidered laundry bag in the room for a $5 charge to your stateroom. I took ours and plan on getting our name embroidered on it.
* I made a magnet for our door by designing something on the computer, getting an 8 1/2 x 11 piece of paper laminated and putting magnets on the back. Much cheaper than printing on magent paper and it looked nice in my opinion.
* I was suprised how many people used bags instead of fish extenders outside their door. I delayed signing up for it (and missed the deadline) because I was overwhelmed by the idea of making a fish extender, but so many people just used a Disney bag.


----------



## rescuetink

firsttimecruisin3 said:


> Hi there - I just came back from my first Disney Cruise (the REPO cruise from LA to Vancouver) and I had a few tips to share:
> 
> * If you plan on bringing something for the characters to sign at the greetings and it's not a book, bring something hard for them to sign it on. At the character breakfast, the character "handlers" kept telling us to bring our pillowcases to guest services to have it signed since it was harder for the characters to sign. We borrowed a clip board at the princess greetings and that worked great.
> * If you are a first timer and don't get a lanyard with a holder for your Key to the World, consider bringing a small travel purse to carry. I lost my key on the first day. After that I brought a very small bag around and used it to hold the pillow cases, permanent markers, the Navigator and my key.
> * We didn't realize until halfway through the trip that we could've eaten breakfast and lunch at Tritons most of the time. This was a much more relaxing experience than the buffet in my opinionm though a much smaller selection.
> * We were able to book a reservation at PALO onboard, even though it was full in advance.
> * I wasn't terribly impressed with the Princess Tea - we signed up for it right away at Guest Services and got tickets. There were only two princesses and the whole experience was 20 minutes (they served apple juice and one cookie), though the kids did get to take photos with the princesses.
> * For the main princess greeting in the lobby, get their EARLY!!! Like 30 minutes early if possible. The last people in line were in line for well over 2 hours.
> * Our little one is over 2 1/2. We were able to get her into the Oceaneers Club - they asked her questions to make sure she could communicate, and they checked with us to make sure she was potty trained. Our little one is VERY independent so we thought she would be bored at the nursery and would prefer the club. In the end, she didn't care for the Oceaneers Club and we brought her once or twice to the nursery which she loved. The Oceaneers Club can be pretty overwhelming for the little ones.
> * I wish I had brough more activities for the kids to do in our stateroom. The weather wasn't great and there wasn't as much to do during the day for our kiddos that was age appropriate as I had expected.
> * Next time I will bring a cheap digital camera for my 5 years old to take her own photos. On one of the port days, she held onto my iPhone all day and took a ton of pics - I am going to make a photo albulm of the pics she made.
> * I didn't realize how many kids would wear their character costumes for most of the trip. Our kids wore theirs at least 1/2 the time.
> * If you plan on doing laundry, bring travel size amounts of detergent and dryer sheets. For the detergent, send away to Tide for a free sample. Much better than what they did onboard. You can keep the embroidered laundry bag in the room for a $5 charge to your stateroom. I took ours and plan on getting our name embroidered on it.
> * I made a magnet for our door by designing something on the computer, getting an 8 1/2 x 11 piece of paper laminated and putting magnets on the back. Much cheaper than printing on magent paper and it looked nice in my opinion.
> * I was suprised how many people used bags instead of fish extenders outside their door. I delayed signing up for it (and missed the deadline) because I was overwhelmed by the idea of making a fish extender, but so many people just used a Disney bag.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts!!


----------



## TheTews

We plan on dropping off  pillowcases at guest services and have read that the characters love treats....what kind of candy is best to gift them?


----------



## swimfly

firsttimecruisin3 said:


> * I was suprised how many people used bags instead of fish extenders outside their door. I delayed signing up for it (and missed the deadline) because I was overwhelmed by the idea of making a fish extender, but so many people just used a Disney bag.



Thanks for sharing your experiences and insight. I truly hope the Disney bags went beyond the plastic shopping bag. I loved participating in the FE but know there are passengers who think the FEs "junk" up the hallways because we had the pleasure of standing behind one who was complaining at guest services.


----------



## BealsRwe

TheTews said:


> We plan on dropping off  pillowcases at guest services and have read that the characters love treats....what kind of candy is best to gift them?



Whatever candy you like...I usually take a few bags of individually wrapped candy bars...always appreciated!


----------



## 2BoysMom

oops, sorry


----------



## Marlea98

Magical Dreams said:


> Wow... It took me the better part of a week, but I've read all 98 pages!  It was well worth it!  I've learned so much and can't wait till we cruise this summer!
> 
> For character signatures, I plan to paint a 12 x 12 canvas a light pink and have all the princesses sign it.  Then hang it in my daughter's bedroom  I may do another one that is just white and have all the characters sign in colorful markers...
> 
> Something that people may not know is that you cannot sign up for the 5K on CC before the cruise.  If they do have it (chances are they will ),  you'll see it in the navigator and will have to meet somewhere the morning of to register.  You can also buy 5K t-shirts afterwards on CC



Thank you for the CC info. I wasn't aware you couldn't sign up earlier so that's great to know.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Marlea98

Magical Dreams said:


> Wow... It took me the better part of a week, but I've read all 98 pages!  It was well worth it!  I've learned so much and can't wait till we cruise this summer!
> 
> For character signatures, I plan to paint a 12 x 12 canvas a light pink and have all the princesses sign it.  Then hang it in my daughter's bedroom  I may do another one that is just white and have all the characters sign in colorful markers...
> 
> Something that people may not know is that you cannot sign up for the 5K on CC before the cruise.  If they do have it (chances are they will ),  you'll see it in the navigator and will have to meet somewhere the morning of to register.  You can also buy 5K t-shirts afterwards on CC



Thank you for the CC info. I was not aware of you being unable to sign up earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LaVerne15

We wrap small treat size kit kats bars in $1 bills to give as tips for room service. The crew members love it and kids like to hand out the tips.


----------



## chandlermolly

Great tips! There is so much they do not tell you. Thanks!


----------



## Claw

I booked onboard in 2009 and am finally getting to use it in 2014 after several years of changing my placecard  or dummy date .So rebook if you can ,even if you cant forsee or imagine being able to go in the next year or two.
Also, I would like to suggest remember everyone on your cruise is on vacation as well so have a good attitude in line and such. I had a fellow cruiser be very rude to my son age 6 at the time on Castaway cay for sitting on a hammock that they had saved with a towel. Every hammock on the family beach was saved by 10 am. I understand wanting to relax in a hammock on the beach but lets take turns  ofcouse they were plentiful by 2:30. Ihad the feeling by the end of my 7 night cruise that everyone was so used to the disney magic and being catered to that they had forgotten how to think of others and play nice. This wasn.t our only incident w fellow cruisers  on the last day on that cruise.

Those that have been on the Dream or Fantasy,is Castaway  alot more crowded with more cruiseRs?  Curious since our last trip was before Castaway additions


----------



## tinyteen19401

Claw said:


> I booked onboard in 2009 and am finally getting to use it in 2014 after several years of changing my placecard  or dummy date .So rebook if you can ,even if you cant forsee or imagine being able to go in the next year or two.
> Also, I would like to suggest remember everyone on your cruise is on vacation as well so have a good attitude in line and such. I had a fellow cruiser be very rude to my son age 6 at the time on Castaway cay for sitting on a hammock that they had saved with a towel. Every hammock on the family beach was saved by 10 am. I understand wanting to relax in a hammock on the beach but lets take turns  ofcouse they were plentiful by 2:30. Ihad the feeling by the end of my 7 night cruise that everyone was so used to the disney magic and being catered to that they had forgotten how to think of others and play nice. This wasn.t our only incident w fellow cruisers  on the last day on that cruise.
> 
> Those that have been on the Dream or Fantasy,is Castaway  alot more crowded with more cruiseRs?  Curious since our last trip was before Castaway additions



It would be nice if people just used them as they needed them and not save them.


----------



## DznyCrzy11

tinyteen19401 said:
			
		

> It would be nice if people just used them as they needed them and not save them.



Exactly!!!  Unfortunately there are people who just think of themselves and forget, or not care, that it's everyone else's vacation also.


----------



## firsttimecruisin3

swimfly said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences and insight. I truly hope the Disney bags went beyond the plastic shopping bag. I loved participating in the FE but know there are passengers who think the FEs "junk" up the hallways because we had the pleasure of standing behind one who was complaining at guest services.



They were mostly nice bags. Nothing that junked up the hallway in my opinion. Some were backpacks or the bags you can buy by the counter at the Disney store.


----------



## emij

Totally in love with this thread!  Thanks for so many insights!


----------



## smithzer1

emij said:


> Totally in love with this thread!  Thanks for so many insights!



I Second That!!!!!


----------



## PixieDustBeliever

Does anybody know if there is a Vinylmation trading box on the Disney Dream?


----------



## 4 The Love Of Disney

PixieDustBeliever said:


> Does anybody know if there is a Vinylmation trading box on the Disney Dream?



On our January 2013 Cruise - yes the Dream had one in the gift shop


----------



## mrsashbaugh

NHdisneylover said:


> 3. Challenge the kids to an ABC photo shoot (they must find somewhere for every letter of the alphabet to have their picture taken--A is for Animator's, etc.).  Makes for a great scrapbook when you get home.



LOVE this idea! Thanks!


----------



## Lauriejl2

tweis said:


> I agree. I don't see how it would make a difference if you order room service or go to Cabanas. Cabanas opens for continental breakfast at 7:00 and full buffet at 7:30. All ashore isn't until 8:30 so you would have plenty of time either way. But to each their own.



I can see how this would work for me.... I'm in a room with just my 2 kids dh is in a room with our other 2 kids .... I can see how this would allow my little ones to eat while I get ready. And also I may do the CC 5 k with my oldest so I also was thinking something small and quick to eat from room service before the 5 k


----------



## tweis

mommaof1 said:


> I've been reading to order breakfast through room service the morning of castaway cay so that you can get off of the boat sooner





Lauriejl2 said:


> I can see how this would work for me.... I'm in a room with just my 2 kids dh is in a room with our other 2 kids .... I can see how this would allow my little ones to eat while I get ready. And also I may do the CC 5 k with my oldest so I also was thinking something small and quick to eat from room service before the 5 k



That statment was in direct response to the above quote. No matter where you choose to have breakfast, all ashore is not until 8:30. That is the point I was making.

If having room service will help you and your family get ready more quickly then go for it and enjoy the yummy pastries.


----------



## Lauriejl2

tweis said:


> That statment was in direct response to the above quote. No matter where you choose to have breakfast, all ashore is not until 8:30. That is the point I was making.
> 
> If having room service will help you and your family get ready more quickly then go for it and enjoy the yummy pastries.



Oh I know.... My quote got cut off  I was just stating my opinion how I could see how this could benefit someone like me to get moving earlier


----------



## tweis

Lauriejl2 said:


> Oh I know.... My quote got cut off  I was just stating my opinion how I could see how this could benefit someone like me to get moving earlier



Yes, I see how it could be easier with small children


----------



## EPCOTatNight

2 things.

1. Cat 8's(241 sq ft) have more "livable" space than Cat 7's, 6's, and Cat 5's(203 sq ft).(except for 5E)
Cat 8's have a large porthole, while the others mentioned have verandahs. I actually prefer the porthole to the verandah, so I gladly booked a larger room for less money.

2. Never give up on your preferred Cat. if initially sold out. I booked a Cat 9B because I wanted a porthole and there were no Cat 8's available at time of booking. Cat 9's have medium sized portholes while Cat 8's have the large ones that you can sit/lay in. Anyway, I periodically checked backed to see if any became available and yesterday, 3 popped up. Needles to say, I changed my reservation immediately. After my 10% OBB discount was applied, the difference in price was less than $100. So, never give up.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ollynholly

okstategrads said:


> Tervis is a great choice. However, if you touch/hold them with sunscreen on your hands, it messes up the finish.




I'm sure there was a response to this already, but we bought the handles for our Tervis.  Love them! They help with keeping your lotion off the tumbler.


----------



## MDennis28

ollynholly said:


> I'm sure there was a response to this already, but we bought the handles for our Tervis.  Love them! They help with keeping your lotion off the tumbler.



I had no idea about sunscreen and Tervis!  Thank you!!


----------



## kyokun916

Thanks all for the tips!  My honeymoon cruise on Disney's Dream is in a little over two weeks and these tips have been immensely helpful.  I especially love the signed photo matte idea.  For the photo matte, do we have to include them in a ziploc bag as well?  Also, I don't want to be too greedy, but can I get them to sign two photo mattes (such as a 11"x14" and a smaller sized one)?  Thanks for any and all help in advance!  You all are the best!


----------



## MDennis28

kyokun916 said:


> Thanks all for the tips!  My honeymoon cruise on Disney's Dream is in a little over two weeks and these tips have been immensely helpful.  I especially love the signed photo matte idea.  For the photo matte, do we have to include them in a ziploc bag as well?  Also, I don't want to be too greedy, but can I get them to sign two photo mattes (such as a 11"x14" and a smaller sized one)?  Thanks for any and all help in advance!  You all are the best!



Don't forget a pillowcase or two!  Get fabric markers at Staples to make sure the signatures don't run. You can even have them embroidered after your cruise with name, dates...Congratulations!!


----------



## BetsyRNBSN

We just got off the Dream last week and were told by guest services that the limit is 2 items per stateroom for signing. Justan FYI.  I left the 2 pillowcases for the girls, but couldn't leave one for me or my photo mat. Not sure what I would do if I had 3kids in one stateroom....
Thanks!


----------



## liberty6201

I think I've read that if there are 3 kids in a stateroom you are allowed 3 things to sign


----------



## Tianni

McDuck said:


> What is the pillowcase signature thing about?    Thanks!



You can bring just about anything and they will sign it... A friend of mine brought a picture frame Matte and they signed it, she put an 8x10 picture in it and framed it, it was a beautiful keepsake!!


----------



## r_mccool

Just found this thread - going back to read from page 1.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

liberty6201 said:


> I think I've read that if there are 3 kids in a stateroom you are allowed 3 things to sign



 Yep!


----------



## kayleesmomxo

Love this thread Thanks so much for all of the wonderful ideas!  We leave for our first Disney Cruise on the Dream next Sunday! So excited!!!!


----------



## mordecai

r_mccool said:


> Just found this thread - going back to read from page 1.



I did the same thing. I started on page one and I'm now at page 52.  It's been a week.  Maybe I'm a slow reader but there is a TON of information here.  Great thread.


----------



## Jenntx

erikthewise said:


> Most people know there is an exercise room in the spa that you can use at no additional charge.
> 
> But what most people don't know is that you can also use the men's/women's locker rooms in the spa at no charge! All you have to do is ask for a key at the desk. (I guess if you're the trusting sort you don't even have to do that!)
> 
> The locker rooms are quite luxurious with two unusual showers. One has a shower head as big as a pizza! You can get body lotion and shampoo out of dispensers in the shower. There are some nice lounge chairs, and I think there's even a sauna! (I don't do saunas so I didn't pay much attention to it.) It's a great place to visit after a workout instead of going back to your cabin to shower!



Love this info! Thanks!!


----------



## Jenntx

Fivepin said:


> We bring one of those nightlight/air freshener plug in for the bathroom.  It helps when the kids have to get up in the middle of the night.
> 
> I have a small extension cord with 3 outlets since we have so many things to charge these days
> 
> It's not on the room service menu, but we get the Peanut Butter and Jelly Uncrustables the night before a port day.  Ask them not to heat it up and we keep it in the fridge until the next day.  It makes a great snack to hold you over or if you have picky kids-this is their lunch.
> 
> Just a couple of our tidbits.



The plug ins are an awesome idea! Also love the idea of getting the uncrustables for port days for snacks. Will have to remember that when we take our kids on their first cruise. Thanks!


----------



## Jenntx

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> There are books and magazines to borrow in the Cove Cafe.
> 
> You can get a "frequent buyer" punch card at the Cove Cafe and eventually get a free drink. You can use the card for multiple cruises if needed.
> 
> You can order "midnight snacks" from room service. Buy beware, soda has a cost when coming from room service.
> 
> Order coffee before you go to sleep, and the carafe the coffee is delivered in will keep the coffee warm until morning.
> 
> Have your formalwear pressed for half the price of dry cleaning and skip ironing your own clothes in the laundry room.
> 
> Never be afraid to ask for modifications to items on the menu in the dining rooms. Ask for what you want, and the serving team will do their best.



Thanks for this info. Will be asking for the frequent buyers card @ the Cove Cafe. 

Also good to know that dry cleaning is inexpensive, as well as having clothes pressed for a small fee. My DH is the "ironer" in our house. When we read no irons in the rooms - I hated the idea of him having to go to the laundry everyday. Love that we can have it done for us! Awesome.


----------



## Jenntx

Meskamooska said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Here are a few things that I found helpful on our first cruise and will be doing again for our second...
> 
> Remember to bring one dollar bills to tip the folks who deliver your room service orders.  They are not part of the group included in your personal assigned team and if they are not tipped when they deliver the goods they get stiffed.
> 
> And speaking of tips... I choose to pay my basic gratuities as early as possible.  They can be paid when you pay for your reservation, any time up to three days prior to your departure through DCL (or via your TA) or at any time on the cruise through Guest Services.  I pay them early because I consider the basic gratuities as part of the cost of the cruise and I believe I get even better (if that is possible) service.  I happily add to the gratuities to recognize the exemplary service and also fill in guest comment cards as well.
> 
> Be sure to tell your waitstaff if you will not be at dinner as they will try to serve the entire table at the same time.  If you won't be at dinner (or if you are late you are inconveniencing everyone at your sitting.
> 
> If you are a "foodie" be sure to tell your head waiter and ask for receipes as they will happily share.
> 
> Bring your oldest clothes to wear on excursions - especially if you might get wet or messy and then throw them away.  It will make additional room in your luggage and allow more room for souvenirs.
> 
> Bring prepackaged snacks to enjoy during the onboard entertainment (packaged goodies can be expensive on the ship).
> 
> Make sure there is contact info on your memory cards just in case you drop them.  One easy thing to do is to take a picture of your name and address as your first picture just in case.
> 
> Check with your cellphone company before your trip to find out if your phone will work in your ports of call and if you are going out oof the country make sure you know how to place a call if you need to.
> 
> Order the fruit and cheese plate from room service before dinner.  It makes a great appetizer and will keep well without refrigeration.
> 
> Bring a couple of small flashlights (those inside cabins get pretty dark).
> 
> Bring half as many clothes and twice as much money.
> 
> If I think anything else I will happily share.
> 
> Take care all, help lots of people and have a "Wonder"ful day!
> 
> Tisza



Oh wow- so much information in this one! Thanks for the tip about letting your server know of if you are not going to be @ dinner one evening. .


----------



## Dug720

So if you're doing Palo the first night (we are...sis always does it this way), how do you let your server know?


----------



## tweis

Dug720 said:


> So if you're doing Palo the first night (we are...sis always does it this way), how do you let your server know?



I don't know the answer to your question but we had Palo on our last night and our servers mentioned it to us before we could let them know. They already knew so maybe it's the same way if you have Palo on your first night.


----------



## Marlea98

BetsyRNBSN said:


> We just got off the Dream last week and were told by guest services that the limit is 2 items per stateroom for signing. Justan FYI.  I left the 2 pillowcases for the girls, but couldn't leave one for me or my photo mat. Not sure what I would do if I had 3kids in one stateroom....
> Thanks!



We had two pillowcases and a photo mat signed even though we had two kids. Our cruise was not full so they were happy to do that for many people on our cruise 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jrez

On our last cruise my iPhone slid out of my pocket while watching the late show in the Walt Disney Theater.  I didn't realize it was gone until about a 1/2 hour after the show was over.  I use the passlock on my phone and had it put in airplane mode when we left Port Canaveral.  So really no one would be able to unlock it to see whose it was and I wouldn't be able to use the Find My iPhone app since the GPS was disabled with airplane mode.

Fortunately when I went back to the theater I found it right under the seat I had been sitting in.

The next day I took a picture of our room number on our door and set that as the picture on the lock screen so if I lost it again on the ship everyone would know what room it belonged to.

Quite frankly it's not a bad idea to just put a message on the lock screen with contact info about who to call if your phone is found regardless if you are on the ship or just back at home.


----------



## cheribelle

jrez said:


> On our last cruise my iPhone slid out of my pocket while watching the late show in the Walt Disney Theater.  I didn't realize it was gone until about a 1/2 hour after the show was over.  I use the passlock on my phone and had it put in airplane mode when we left Port Canaveral.  So really no one would be able to unlock it to see whose it was and I wouldn't be able to use the Find My iPhone app since the GPS was disabled with airplane mode.
> 
> Fortunately when I went back to the theater I found it right under the seat I had been sitting in.
> 
> The next day I took a picture of our room number on our door and set that as the picture on the lock screen so if I lost it again on the ship everyone would know what room it belonged to.
> 
> Quite frankly it's not a bad idea to just put a message on the lock screen with contact info about who to call if your phone is found regardless if you are on the ship or just back at home.



That is a great tip!! Thank you


----------



## disneydecorator

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!




How cool how many markers should we bring


----------



## disneydecorator

misseulalie said:


> This has been posted before, but what fun things can you do that DCL doesn't tell you about?  We are going to be on the ship for 25 Days and want to utilize all the little "secrets" DCL doesn't tell you about.. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> 1.  Pillow cases with signatures
> 2.  Ordering cookies and milk from room service before bed.
> 
> What else????



How do u order the cookies?


----------



## brentm77

The cookies are on the room service menu for no charge.  But don't set your expectations too high.   They are dry,  overcooked, and flavorless.   They don't even look appetizing.   The oatmeal seemed like store bought,  but were a bit more palatable.


----------



## disneydecorator

Amlee said:


> Oh speaking of treasure hunts.   Don't forget the one on CC.  You get your booklet the morning you dock there.  It's great fun!  For those who have been there before, it gives you something new to do.  For those who have never been there before.  It's a great way to explore the island.     No promises, but you might even find buried treasure!



How do u participate in the hunt


----------



## disneydecorator

NHdisneylover said:


> A few more I thought of last night and from my husband:
> 
> 4.Exercise in the workout room at least once--just for the great view of the bridge.
> 
> 5. Ask for the Hidden Mickey Challenge at Guest Services.
> 
> 6. Pick a word (thank you or hello is nice though my kids tend to go for ice cream) to learn and see how many languages you can learn it in.



what is the hidden Mickey challenge?


----------



## mordecai

disneydecorator said:


> what is the hidden Mickey challenge?



There are hidden mickey images that the imagineers have built into all sorts of stuff on the ship.  You can go around the boat and find them all.  Here's a site with a bunch of examples: http://www.hiddenmickeyguy.com/catalog/disney-cruise-line/disney-fantasy


----------



## EPCOTatNight

brentm77 said:


> The cookies are on the room service menu for no charge.  But don't set your expectations too high.   They are dry,  overcooked, and flavorless.   They don't even look appetizing.   The oatmeal seemed like store bought,  but were a bit more palatable.



I've never had them, but heard the opposite.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disneydecorator

sdchickie said:


> They do pin trade on the ship. They even have a night where you can trade with the officers. We didn't see many unique pins on their lanyards, but they do have alot of cruise pins for purchase on the ship. They also have CC pins at CC.
> 
> Another tip, you can make milkshakes with the soft serve icecream and a little milk, just bring one of those travel mugs and shake it real good.



what time does pin trading start at night and where do we go to trade?


----------



## owensamo

disneydecorator said:


> what time does pin trading start at night and where do we go to trade?



It will be posted in the navigator. It is usually in the atrium on the classics.


----------



## disneydecorator

do the people leave towel snimals on the beds in the staterooms?


----------



## Disney Dreams

disneydecorator said:
			
		

> do the people leave towel snimals on the beds in the staterooms?



Yes. Every night. We carefully move ours and save them. By the end of the week, we have a little towel zoo.  

- Dreams


----------



## Tikihula

disneydecorator said:


> do the people leave towel snimals on the beds in the staterooms?



Do you mean do the room stewards leave towel creatures?  Yes, they do.  It's the first thing we take a picture of when we get into our stateroom.


----------



## NickyDa

Disney Dreams said:


> Yes. Every night. We carefully move ours and save them. By the end of the week, we have a little towel zoo.
> 
> - Dreams



Wow! I never thought about trying to save them. Our room attendant kept using our blanket to make creatures...obviously a lot larger than towel animals. I think we would run out of room to store them by the end of 7 days.


----------



## brentm77

EPCOTatNight said:
			
		

> I've never had them, but heard the opposite.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Well take it from someone who has, it is probably the first time in my life that I didn't finish a chocolate chip cookie.   I'm not the only one either.   I saw many partially eaten cookies left in the halls with the room service plates.   Every one I saw on the fantasy was noticeably overbaked too.   Maybe they have been better on other ships or at different times?   But not much better than cardboard last month.   I promise I'm not that picky either.


----------



## pudinhd

Disney Dreams said:


> Yes. Every night. We carefully move ours and save them. By the end of the week, we have a little towel zoo.
> 
> - Dreams



I just did this!!!!  We were in a 1 bedroom suite, so that helped to make room!  Only the monkey was gone at the end of the week when I took a video of my zoo!


----------



## owensamo

brentm77 said:


> Well take it from someone who has, it is probably the first time in my life that I didn't finish a chocolate chip cookie.   I'm not the only one either.   I saw many partially eaten cookies left in the halls with the room service plates.   Every one I saw on the fantasy was noticeably overbaked too.   Maybe they have been better on other ships or at different times?   But not much better than cardboard last month.   I promise I'm not that picky either.



We haven't been on the new ships yet (1 more week! ) but on the Classics, I always thought the chocolate chip cookies offered on-board weren't that great - mostly over-baked. We ordered them once from Room Service and they were the same cookies served on the buffet - which I grab occasionally only when there isn't anything better! 

However, the ones on Castaway Cay are awesome! I don't know what the difference is - I imagine they're the same people cooking them - but maybe the ovens on CC are different enough that the same recipe that comes out overcooked in the ovens on the ship come out perfect on the island?  It's a bit of a mystery, but I won't complain!


----------



## DarthTod

brentm77 said:


> Well take it from someone who has, it is probably the first time in my life that I didn't finish a chocolate chip cookie.   I'm not the only one either.   I saw many partially eaten cookies left in the halls with the room service plates.   Every one I saw on the fantasy was noticeably overbaked too.   Maybe they have been better on other ships or at different times?   But not much better than cardboard last month.   I promise I'm not that picky either.



Weird, we had them every night on our Fantasy cruise in February and loved them.  Warm, moist, and gooey.


----------



## Susiesark

DarthTod said:


> Weird, we had them every night on our Fantasy cruise in February and loved them.  Warm, moist, and gooey.


We also order them every night, with cartons of milk.  We didn't leave any behind, and I usually packed some in the bag for our excursions.


----------



## fabulousfive

Love these ideas! So happy to have found this thread!


----------



## Mazz519

Ordered these last year almost every nite, They were great.. We were on the Dream....This July on the Fantasy...hope they r as gd.


----------



## Marlea98

jrez said:


> On our last cruise my iPhone slid out of my pocket while watching the late show in the Walt Disney Theater.  I didn't realize it was gone until about a 1/2 hour after the show was over.  I use the passlock on my phone and had it put in airplane mode when we left Port Canaveral.  So really no one would be able to unlock it to see whose it was and I wouldn't be able to use the Find My iPhone app since the GPS was disabled with airplane mode.
> 
> Fortunately when I went back to the theater I found it right under the seat I had been sitting in.
> 
> The next day I took a picture of our room number on our door and set that as the picture on the lock screen so if I lost it again on the ship everyone would know what room it belonged to.
> 
> Quite frankly it's not a bad idea to just put a message on the lock screen with contact info about who to call if your phone is found regardless if you are on the ship or just back at home.



Thank you for sharing that great idea. I will have to remember to take Mickey off my screen and change it to my room number 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Jillpie

jrez said:


> On our last cruise my iPhone slid out of my pocket while watching the late show in the Walt Disney Theater.  I didn't realize it was gone until about a 1/2 hour after the show was over.  I use the passlock on my phone and had it put in airplane mode when we left Port Canaveral.  So really no one would be able to unlock it to see whose it was and I wouldn't be able to use the Find My iPhone app since the GPS was disabled with airplane mode.
> 
> Fortunately when I went back to the theater I found it right under the seat I had been sitting in.
> 
> The next day I took a picture of our room number on our door and set that as the picture on the lock screen so if I lost it again on the ship everyone would know what room it belonged to.
> 
> Quite frankly it's not a bad idea to just put a message on the lock screen with contact info about who to call if your phone is found regardless if you are on the ship or just back at home.



Brilliant idea!!  I never thought to put my contact info on an index card, take a picture and put it on the lock screen.  Fantastic!  I just tried it and I'm going to do this on every trip.  Thanks!


----------



## mrsashbaugh

DarthTod said:


> Weird, we had them every night on our Fantasy cruise in February and loved them.  Warm, moist, and gooey.



I'm glad there's still hope for yummy cookies!


----------



## Delrea

disney1990 said:


> Question - when you get the picture matt signed, is it for a 8x10 picture or a 10x8 picture -- i.e. which way do the majority of the pictures fit.  Boy, I hope this question makes sense.



We had 3 matts signed last year, two of them were 8x11 to fit 5x7pictures and one was 11x14 to fit an 8x10 picture.


----------



## abitcloudy

thanks so much for all the great tips and tricks. Read all 100+ pages!


----------



## ccander2011

Wow!! Some great tips and ideas..we are a family of 4 and will be on our 1st cruise in October 2014..so excited


----------



## Ewok

Ordering coffee the night before the last day of the cruise....good to know!! Thanks...


----------



## rsconnelly

So many awesome ideas! It took me a few days to read the whole thread but it was well worth it. For a first time cruiser, I am so happy i found this page. But I'm going to take a few people's advice and not try to do too much, that way i don't feel rushed on my vacation and can really enjoy myself. 

That being said, can anyone give me any insight as to how much it costs to play Bingo, on the DCL Wonder? I was wondering if this was a fun event and if it was worth spending a little extra to participate. What are the prizes like? Can kids play? Is it usually crowded and should I get there early to make sure i get a card?


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Jillpie said:


> Brilliant idea!!  I never thought to put my contact info on an index card, take a picture and put it on the lock screen.  Fantastic!  I just tried it and I'm going to do this on every trip.  Thanks!



We were able to turn on a locator for a friend's iPhone and see EXACTLY where it was left (and whether it was 'on the move'). Wouldn't be a bad idea to add this when you go on a cruise, even if the phone is powered in to airplane or even off. If some one does rip it off, eventually they will turn it on (if you don't find it on the cruise, like in your instance) and wala! You will know where they are...


----------



## braysmommy

owensamo said:


> We haven't been on the new ships yet (1 more week! ) but on the Classics, I always thought the chocolate chip cookies offered on-board weren't that great - mostly over-baked. We ordered them once from Room Service and they were the same cookies served on the buffet - which I grab occasionally only when there isn't anything better!
> 
> However, the ones on Castaway Cay are awesome! I don't know what the difference is - I imagine they're the same people cooking them - but maybe the ovens on CC are different enough that the same recipe that comes out overcooked in the ovens on the ship come out perfect on the island?  It's a bit of a mystery, but I won't complain!



I am glad I'm not the only one who can't understand the hype about the cookies! Even my DS6 doesn't like them much and wonders why they can't make them like we do
At best they are comparable to store bought cookies.


----------



## Justacruiser

Tikihula said:


> Do you mean do the room stewards leave towel creatures?  Yes, they do.  It's the first thing we take a picture of when we get into our stateroom.



you need to let your room steward know.  Not a big deal with them, otherwise they might remove or re-use.


----------



## jenhelgren

Just subscribing for future reading material


----------



## supercrossfox21

2.  does anyone worry about handing over thier passports???  :confused3 I would love to have the stamps ( since I currently only have one) but not sure:confused3 

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can someone explain handing over the passport to guest service to get a stamp (if you want one). Never heard of this, is it a special disney stamp or something. Or do they do this anymore? They were talking about it on p.5 of this thread.
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## Jillpie

supercrossfox21 said:


> 2.  does anyone worry about handing over thier passports???  :confused3 I would love to have the stamps ( since I currently only have one) but not sure:confused3
> 
> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain handing over the passport to guest service to get a stamp (if you want one). Never heard of this, is it a special disney stamp or something. Or do they do this anymore? They were talking about it on p.5 of this thread.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would worry sick about it, and never do it.  Personally, it just isn't worth the risk, too many people in GS that could possibly misplace or lose it.  No way, no how.
Click to expand...


----------



## MickeyRocksInPA

These are all great tips.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## valbob89

Many or all of these ideas may have all ready been mentioned in this long but very helpful thread but we find them helpful:
rubber door stop to hold the door open when moving luggage in and out
magnetic clip to keep current navigator on the back of door (we always seem to misplace it otherwise)
high lighter to mark activities in the navigator
bathroom air freshener
printed address labels for our disembarking tags
one dollar bills to tip room service etc.
thank you cards to write a note with our tip cards and for our table mates
suction cup hooks to hang in the bathrooms and closet doors
candy/treats to give our room host each day
disposable shower cap, tooth brush and razor
pre-written address labels for postcards and postcard stamps
travel mugs and large zip lock bags for those trips to the beverage and goofy fast food in the morning

We order room service the first night, getting a coffee carafe, container of sugar packages, carton of milk, salt and pepper and wine glasses. We keep all in the cabinet for use during the entire cruise.  We usually get a bowl of fruit too and use the empty bowl to dump our pocket stuff in one place when we come in the room.. Husband seems to misplace items, i.e. pins, lip balm, sun glasses if we don't have a designated place I can move them to.


----------



## mordecai

supercrossfox21 said:


> Can someone explain handing over the passport to guest service to get a stamp (if you want one). Never heard of this, is it a special disney stamp or something. Or do they do this anymore? They were talking about it on p.5 of this thread.



The idea is if you give them your passport they'll have it stamped at each stop for you if they can.  Honestly I'd just keep mine with me and get it stamped personally at each stop.  It doesn't take a lot of time to do and adds that personal touch.


----------



## cmesq61

mordecai said:


> The idea is if you give them your passport they'll have it stamped at each stop for you if they can.  Honestly I'd just keep mine with me and get it stamped personally at each stop.  It doesn't take a lot of time to do and adds that personal touch.



At the risk of sounding stupid, is there a customs desk at each Firesign port that I can just walk up to & get a stamp?


----------



## neg58

mordecai said:


> The idea is if you give them your passport they'll have it stamped at each stop for you if they can.  Honestly I'd just keep mine with me and get it stamped personally at each stop.  It doesn't take a lot of time to do and adds that personal touch.



I don't think they will even take them anymore.  In Nov. I did hand mine over to get a stamp at Castaway (the only way you can get them for Castaway).  They gave me a receipt and I had no worries that it would get lost or misplaces.

When I cruised again in May, we asked for a CC stamp and GS said no.  They did arrange for someone to stamp passports for the Panama Canal, but you had to line up and keep your own.

Nancy


----------



## neg58

cmesq61 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid, is there a customs desk at each Firesign port that I can just walk up to & get a stamp?



No.  Some of the passport offices are very hard to find.  In nassau, it is right by the port and you go into the building that says security and they will stamp it.  In St. Maarten, you can supposedly get both French and Dutch stamps, but we were there on Dec. 26, a holiday, and got no stamps.  In Cartagena, we tried to find the office (in town, not at the dock) and couldn't.  Mexico?  No.

Nancy


----------



## cmesq61

Thx


----------



## llqool

My favorite thing that I brought last cruise was a cardboard tray from Starbucks (picked one up at a Starbucks on the way to port) that I used to hold our cups when I would go on a drink run up to deck 9.  It was SO helpful to have that rather than try to balance four drinks in my hands at the same time!  I kept getting asked where I got it.

As far as the door stops go, the steward will give them to you if you ask.  

And if you don't want to give cash tips when you get room service, you can just write a dollar amount on the receipt for a tip and they will charge it to your account.


----------



## carissa1970

llqool said:


> My favorite thing that I brought last cruise was a cardboard tray from Starbucks (picked one up at a Starbucks on the way to port) that I used to hold our cups when I would go on a drink run up to deck 9.  It was SO helpful to have that rather than try to balance four drinks in my hands at the same time!  I kept getting asked where I got it.
> 
> As far as the door stops go, the steward will give them to you if you ask.
> 
> And if you don't want to give cash tips when you get room service, you can just write a dollar amount on the receipt for a tip and they will charge it to your account.



Are you sure about the tips for room service?  Everything, literally, that I have rad about tipping room service said you needed dollar bills.  It would be so much easier if I didn't need to bring a ton of ones!


----------



## llqool

carissa1970 said:


> Are you sure about the tips for room service?  Everything, literally, that I have rad about tipping room service said you needed dollar bills.  It would be so much easier if I didn't need to bring a ton of ones!



Yes, definitely, unless it's changed in the last month or two.  Even though room service is free of charge, the person who brings room service brings a receipt that they have you sign that looks exactly like the ones the bartenders or servers on deck will give you if you order a drink (or a specialty coffee in the cafe).  At the bottom of the receipt is a space for "tip", and we write our tip in there.

On our first cruise, we also brought a lot of ones, but I have learned something new with each cruise!  

Oh, another tip -- for the longer cruises, we bring one of those pop up laundry hampers and the Purex sheets that are laundry soap/dryer sheet in one.  I also bring a Shout color catcher sheet just in case I have to wash dark colored clothes.  These sheets weigh nothing and they are dry so they make no mess.  You can use your key card to pay for the washers/dryers.

Also, I have found dry cleaning/laundry to be very reasonably priced and speedy.  It costs less than the dry cleaners in this area, and I don't have to worry about things getting crushed in transit.


----------



## SuperDry

carissa1970 said:


> Are you sure about the tips for room service?  Everything, literally, that I have rad about tipping room service said you needed dollar bills.  It would be so much easier if I didn't need to bring a ton of ones!



Yes, I'm sure.  I've read the same things you have.  I have no idea why so many people talk about the need for bringing cash for room service tips.  I suspect that some people just like the notion of having some problem that they can make a big production over.  "How many $1's and $5's do I need????" and "I guess I'll make a special trip to the bank!" and so on.  Just sign the room service tip to your room (even if it's a $0 ticket plus tip) and be done with it.  You don't need cash for ANYTHING on board.  And yes that's a period at the end of that sentence.


----------



## honeymo78

SuperDry said:


> Yes, I'm sure.  I've read the same things you have.  I have no idea why so many people talk about the need for bringing cash for room service tips.  I suspect that some people just like the notion of having some problem that they can make a big production over.  "How many $1's and $5's do I need????" and "I guess I'll make a special trip to the bank!" and so on.  Just sign the room service tip to your room (even if it's a $0 ticket plus tip) and be done with it.  You don't need cash for ANYTHING on board.  And yes that's a period at the end of that sentence.



Thank you so much for this info.  I always want to order room service but I never remember to bring ones with me.  A couple 5s if I'm lucky.  So glad I can just charge a tip to the room.


----------



## valbob89

SuperDry said:


> Yes, I'm sure.  I've read the same things you have.  I have no idea why so many people talk about the need for bringing cash for room service tips.  I suspect that some people just like the notion of having some problem that they can make a big production over.  "How many $1's and $5's do I need????" and "I guess I'll make a special trip to the bank!" and so on.  Just sign the room service tip to your room (even if it's a $0 ticket plus tip) and be done with it.  You don't need cash for ANYTHING on board.  And yes that's a period at the end of that sentence.



How rude!!  You don't need to do ANYTHING that is written here. These are but _shared _ ideas that people have found to work for them.  To then belittle and criticize ideas made by people who are responding to requests for suggestions is unacceptable and unnecessary.  If you wanted to just say you find something unnecessary, fine -- but you didn't have to do so in this manner. Shame on you.


----------



## jahber

SuperDry said:


> Yes, I'm sure.  I've read the same things you have.  I have no idea why so many people talk about the need for bringing cash for room service tips.  I suspect that some people just like the notion of having some problem that they can make a big production over.  "How many $1's and $5's do I need????" and "I guess I'll make a special trip to the bank!" and so on.  Just sign the room service tip to your room (even if it's a $0 ticket plus tip) and be done with it.  You don't need cash for ANYTHING on board.  And yes that's a period at the end of that sentence.



Fwiw, we pay room service tips in cash because it makes it easier to check our bill at the end of the cruise.  We tend to order at least once a day, so for a 7-day cruise it can add a lot of charges to sort through on the last night. It just makes it easier for us


----------



## EPCOTatNight

valbob89 said:


> How rude!!  You don't need to do ANYTHING that is written here. These are but shared  ideas that people have found to work for them.  To then belittle and criticize ideas made by people who are responding to requests for suggestions is unacceptable and unnecessary.  If you wanted to just say you find something unnecessary, fine -- but you didn't have to do so in this manner. Shame on you.



Aren't you doing the same thing with this post? Belittling and criticizing?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BCV23

We bring ones and fives to tip room service. If you add the tip to the receipt it is pooled amongst the room service team including the CMs who answer the phone. Cash tips go to the CM who puts together your tray and delivers it.


----------



## llqool

BCV23 said:


> We bring ones and fives to tip room service. If you add the tip to the receipt it is pooled amongst the room service team including the CMs who answer the phone. Cash tips go to the CM who puts together your tray and delivers it.



Hmmm....a valid point.  Although, we order at least once or twice per day.  I don't want to deal with having that many singles around.  It's easier for me to put it on the receipt.

It's also worth noting for first timers that there is no ATM on board.  While you don't need cash on the ship, we have used American dollars to pay for tours, taxis, etc in Mexico, Cayman, Canada and elsewhere.  Last cruise, out of Galveston, I completely forgot to get cash before getting on the ship.  Luckily, I had my checkbook and was able to write a personal check for $200 and guest services cashed it.  But that is the limit and they will only do it once per cruise.


----------



## Mum from oz

I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it. 

Here is the LINK to the plate.


----------



## Hook326

Mum from oz said:


> I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it.
> 
> Here is the LINK to the plate.



That is an awesome idea! Did you supply markers or did their markers work on the glass? I guess I'd be worried about smearing but yours obviously didn't.


----------



## Victoria Samson

valbob89 said:


> Many or all of these ideas may have all ready been mentioned in this long but very helpful thread but we find them helpful:
> rubber door stop to hold the door open when moving luggage in and out
> magnetic clip to keep current navigator on the back of door (we always seem to misplace it otherwise)
> high lighter to mark activities in the navigator
> bathroom air freshener
> printed address labels for our disembarking tags
> one dollar bills to tip room service etc.
> thank you cards to write a note with our tip cards and for our table mates
> suction cup hooks to hang in the bathrooms and closet doors
> candy/treats to give our room host each day
> disposable shower cap, tooth brush and razor
> pre-written address labels for postcards and postcard stamps
> travel mugs and large zip lock bags for those trips to the beverage and goofy fast food in the morning
> 
> We order room service the first night, getting a coffee carafe, container of sugar packages, carton of milk, salt and pepper and wine glasses. We keep all in the cabinet for use during the entire cruise.  We usually get a bowl of fruit too and use the empty bowl to dump our pocket stuff in one place when we come in the room.. Husband seems to misplace items, i.e. pins, lip balm, sun glasses if we don't have a designated place I can move them to.



Great tips thanks!!


----------



## ksloane

Mum from oz said:


> I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it.
> 
> Here is the LINK to the plate.



That is so amazing.  I love it. I love the plate too. I kind of want to order a couple a month and replace my plates as well.


----------



## Mum from oz

I supplied the markers. I just got a pack of different coloured sharpies.


----------



## aan1701

On the room service front. I ordered room service almost 14 straight nights on the Wonder and not once did I ever get a slip to sign, so that meant that to leave my gratuity i would need to have small bills. Glad I did or those poor room service runners would not have gotten a tip from me if I did not have my stash of 1's. so have a stash of small bills is a great tip in my book.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Susiesark

aan1701 said:


> On the room service front. I ordered room service almost 14 straight nights on the Wonder and not once did I ever get a slip to sign, so that meant that to leave my gratuity i would need to have small bills. Glad I did or those poor room service runners would not have gotten a tip from me if I did not have my stash of 1's. so have a stash of small bills is a great tip in my book.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


I thought I was the only one that never got a slip to sign.  No problem for me to give out $1 bills for tips, keep them in the safe next to the door.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Susiesark said:


> I thought I was the only one that never got a slip to sign.  No problem for me to give out $1 bills for tips, keep them in the safe next to the door.



Same here.  Never got a slip to sign.  But I haven't been on the Dream or the Fantasy.  My last cruise, I sailed with my mom, her first cruise.  We just had a spot where I put our $1s in an envelope and I just told her how to tip.  Worked out great.


----------



## PizzieDuster

SuperDry said:


> Yes, I'm sure.  I've read the same things you have.  I have no idea why so many people talk about the need for bringing cash for room service tips.  I suspect that some people just like the notion of having some problem that they can make a big production over.  "How many $1's and $5's do I need????" and "I guess I'll make a special trip to the bank!" and so on.  Just sign the room service tip to your room (even if it's a $0 ticket plus tip) and be done with it.  You don't need cash for ANYTHING on board.  And yes that's a period at the end of that sentence.



I never got a slip to sign from room service on any of my 6 DCL cruises.  Trust me.  I keep EVERY slip and even the DCL bag from the gift shop.  (I just can not throw those out!    But I've never been on the Fantasy or the Dream.

Now the bar is a different story.  I'll never forget my husband telling me they already added gratuity.  No wonder those cast members always found me on deck.  

Mum from Oz, that plate is awesome!  Did they draw the middle Mickey?  Or did it come like that with the Mickey in the middle?  Love it!


----------



## disneydork3

Mum from oz said:


> I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it.
> 
> Here is the LINK to the plate.



It looks great, but Princess Tiana should've let someone else sign it instead of signing twice.  At least she used two different colors.  I love the plate idea!


----------



## Robin"D"

VERY COOL        We are Sooooooooo doing this,    thank you for the link...Just ordered it!!!   

Robin & Angel "D"   



Mum from oz said:


> I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it.
> 
> Here is the LINK to the plate.


----------



## HeddyRuth

carissa1970 said:


> Are you sure about the tips for room service?  Everything, literally, that I have rad about tipping room service said you needed dollar bills.  It would be so much easier if I didn't need to bring a ton of ones!
> 
> http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/



We were on the dream and asked for a slip and were provided one.  I don't know if the slips are a ship specific thing or if you have to ask.  We didn't know about the small bills tip before our last cruise so were unprepared.  I would think that they would absolutely provide a slip if asked but would certainly prefer the cash.


----------



## day1

Driving2DIS said:


> We were just on the 4 day Bahamian cruise Mar 31 - Apr 4th and they allowed us to give 2 photo mats for signatures (we had two kids in our room). I asked for 2 big photo mats (I had the sandwiched between cardboard for protection).



Can you specify "nicely" to sign for a horizontal picture?


----------



## swimfly

day1 said:


> Can you specify "nicely" to sign for a horizontal picture?



Absolutely! When you drop it off to GS you complete a form that accompanies your item. There is a comment sections available and you can write in portrait/landscape easily.


----------



## Lukmag812

What items have they refused to sign? Thanks!


----------



## dizzyr

Mum from oz said:


> I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it.
> 
> Here is the LINK to the plate.



That looks awesome!


----------



## DizDaddy

swimfly said:


> Absolutely! When you drop it off to GS you complete a form that accompanies your item. There is a comment sections available and you can write in portrait/landscape easily.



Also, from experience and to reiterate what I believe I saw early in this thread......use a pencil and create a border on the mat or they will sign right up to the edge, and then it will get lost in your frame.   Ask that they stay inside of the border.


----------



## neg58

DizDaddy said:


> Also, from experience and to reiterate what I believe I saw early in this thread......use a pencil and create a border on the mat or they will sign right up to the edge, and then it will get lost in your frame.   Ask that they stay inside of the border.



Or painter's tape.

Nancy


----------



## Susiesark

PizzieDuster said:


> Mum from Oz, that plate is awesome!  Did they draw the middle Mickey?  Or did it come like that with the Mickey in the middle?  Love it!



Since you are local, pretty sure I saw these at World of Disney, Downtown Disney, DLR.


----------



## ksloane

neg58 said:


> Or painter's tape.
> 
> Nancy



That's what we used, and I wrote along the edges of the tape which direction to sign.


----------



## tweis

aan1701 said:


> On the room service front. I ordered room service almost 14 straight nights on the Wonder and not once did I ever get a slip to sign, so that meant that to leave my gratuity i would need to have small bills. Glad I did or those poor room service runners would not have gotten a tip from me if I did not have my stash of 1's. so have a stash of small bills is a great tip in my book.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



This must vary from ship to ship. We have sailed twice on the Dream and have always been provided with a slip. We did specify that we needed them to bring the slip ONCE on our most recent cruise, but never before that. 



honeymo78 said:


> Thank you so much for this info.  I always want to order room service but I never remember to bring ones with me.  A couple 5s if I'm lucky.  So glad I can just charge a tip to the room.



We rarely have singles so we always just sign the slip. When phoning in your order, you can request the slip if you want to make certain that they bring one, but I haven't found it necessary. I did request it once because we were out of singles and I wanted to make sure and leave a tip but that was once out of several orders. 



PizzieDuster said:


> Same here.  Never got a slip to sign.  But I haven't been on the Dream or the Fantasy.  My last cruise, I sailed with my mom, her first cruise.  We just had a spot where I put our $1s in an envelope and I just told her how to tip.  Worked out great.



It must be the difference between the "classics" and the "dream" class because 2 cruises on the Dream and we have always been presented with the slip. 



HeddyRuth said:


> We were on the dream and asked for a slip and were provided one.  I don't know if the slips are a ship specific thing or if you have to ask.  We didn't know about the small bills tip before our last cruise so were unprepared.  I would think that they would absolutely provide a slip if asked but would certainly prefer the cash.



We bring very little cash with us and actually thought on our first cruise that we wouldn't be able to get room service since we didn't have small bills but we found that not to be the case at all. Both cruises on the Dream and we have always been given the slip. Sometimes we pay in cash but if we are out of small bills or need it for something else, then we just sign the slip. I figure they prefer us to leave a tip on the slip versus no tip at all because we are out of cash. 

*Just to clarify, I would never not leave a tip. Other posters mentioned them preferring cash over the slip, so I was simply stating that they probably prefer the slip over no tip at all.*


----------



## GBBTomorrow

The discussion of slips for room service is so interesting: we have been on the Wonder, the Magic and the Fantasy and order a LOT of room service, and have never gotten a slip to sign.

Another cruise secret that worked for us on our recent cruise was Cabanas on disembarkation morning.  We tried that tip this time and loved it.  We have always disliked the breakfast in the MDRs the last day: rushed, grumpy-ish servers, pre-plated food.  While it was not "advertised" that you could go to Cabanas, we just showed up there when we were ready and nobody questioned us.  The food selection was better and we could go at our own pace. I will do this from now on!


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

We usually bring a strap or two of $2 bills.

They love them because they are usually hard to find and some cultures consider them to be lucky....at least it is something different and when we are able to get brand new crisp bills they love them even more.


----------



## LetsGoSteelers

That plate idea is awesome.  Looking around I also found this one...
Animator's Palette Appetizer Plate - Disney Cruise Line
Very nice and a DCL item and also one of our favorite restaurants.

Sells for *$21.95*
http://www.disneystore.com/animators-palette-appetizer-plate-disney-cruise-line/mp/1318967/1000352/


----------



## thepops

GBBTomorrow said:


> Another cruise secret that worked for us on our recent cruise was Cabanas on disembarkation morning.  We tried that tip this time and loved it.  We have always disliked the breakfast in the MDRs the last day: rushed, grumpy-ish servers, pre-plated food.  While it was not "advertised" that you could go to Cabanas, we just showed up there when we were ready and nobody questioned us.  The food selection was better and we could go at our own pace. I will do this from now on!



Strange.... We did the MDR for both cruises and didn't feel rushed at all.  In fact both our regular and assistant waiters were there and took great care of us.  No pre-plated food, it was a buffet. Maybe not a big as what Cabanas usually has, but more than enough selections for us to eat and then head out.


----------



## richmo

Any server will tell you that disemb/embarkation day is the most stressful for them, and the longest.  On our two cruises, we went to the main dining room for breakfast the last day and had our usual server.  He was very cordial and efficient.  While I wouldn't say we were rushed, don't expect the "above and beyond" service you might get the rest of the cruise.  Everyone at DCL, including the servers, want you off that ship as quickly as possible, so they can get it ready for the next cruise just a few hours later.  You say your goodbyes to your serving staff the night before...pretty much the same to the stateroom staff, now that I think about it.


----------



## rescuetink

LetsGoSteelers said:


> That plate idea is awesome.  Looking around I also found this one...
> Animator's Palette Appetizer Plate - Disney Cruise Line
> Very nice and a DCL item and also one of our favorite restaurants.
> 
> Sells for *$21.95*
> http://www.disneystore.com/animators-palette-appetizer-plate-disney-cruise-line/mp/1318967/1000352/



Love this plate!!  But their sold out with no ondication as to when they'll have them again!!


----------



## barbmouse

This is a great thread!! subbing


----------



## ahain

We're very new to cruising - taking our cirst cruise on DCL last October (3 night Bahamas).  We enjoyed it so much that we're scheduled a 7 night Eastern Caribbean in April, 2014.  Interestingly, MOST of the secrets that I have learned so far, I still didn't know about after we disembarked.  It was not until I found the DISboards forum that I come to know of many of these tidbits:

I didn't know:
- that room service was available without extra charge (except gratuity)
- that you could eat breakfast and lunch in main dining rooms (MDR) without making any reservations - we always just assumed those meals had to be at the on-deck buffet!
- that you could bring pillow cases, plates, etc., along with markers, to guest services when you get on the ship and have the characters sign them
- about Fish Extenders (FE) - they sound like so much fun!  We're already planning our homemade gifts!
- about door decorating and that there are wonderful, talented designers (DISigners) on DISboards that will make name-fills, signs, luggage tags, etc. for travelers for FREE

Yup - I'm a cruise newbie and I'm a little embarassed that I didn't learn about these things earlier on....thanks for all the wonderful tips!


----------



## TexMomma

New to the DCL board, going on the Wonder out of Galveston 11-16-13. What are Fish Extenders?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

TexMomma said:


> New to the DCL board, going on the Wonder out of Galveston 11-16-13. What are Fish Extenders?



http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33184281&postcount=2


----------



## PoohJen

TexMomma said:


> New to the DCL board, going on the Wonder out of Galveston 11-16-13. What are Fish Extenders?



Hey TexMomma, welcome to the DIS! Have you seen this thread especially for your 11/16 sail date? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46910567


My favorite tip of all time is to bring an "over the door shoe holder".  So handy for all the little things - sunblock, sunglasses, lipbalm, hair brush, dollar bills, camera.  More of a "tip" than a "cruise secret".

Best cruise secret - we have always brought our own rolling cooler with bottled water, wine, beer - just don't fill it with ice prior to boarding. The room stewards have always kept it filled with ice for us - without us even asking! I need to find out if this (bringing stocked cooler onboard) is still allowed!


----------



## jahber

PoohJen said:


> Hey TexMomma, welcome to the DIS! Have you seen this thread especially for your 11/16 sail date? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46910567
> 
> My favorite tip of all time is to bring an "over the door shoe holder".  So handy for all the little things - sunblock, sunglasses, lipbalm, hair brush, dollar bills, camera.  More of a "tip" than a "cruise secret".
> 
> Best cruise secret - we have always brought our own rolling cooler with bottled water, wine, beer - just don't fill it with ice prior to boarding. The room stewards have always kept it filled with ice for us - without us even asking! I need to find out if this (bringing stocked cooler onboard) is still allowed!



Those tips were both good ones in the past, but DCL has asked guests not to bring over the door hangers an more and they have been cracking down on rolling coolers. Even empty ones.  Good thing this thread is here, though. I've heard some interesting alternatives to both, here and in other threads!


----------



## NY Disney fan

PoohJen said:


> Hey TexMomma, welcome to the DIS! Have you seen this thread especially for your 11/16 sail date? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46910567
> 
> 
> My favorite tip of all time is to bring an "over the door shoe holder".  So handy for all the little things - sunblock, sunglasses, lipbalm, hair brush, dollar bills, camera.  More of a "tip" than a "cruise secret".



Over the door shoe holders are no longer allowed on the ships b/c they ruin the doors.


----------



## neg58

ahain said:


> We're very new to cruising - taking our cirst cruise on DCL last October (3 night Bahamas).  We enjoyed it so much that we're scheduled a 7 night Eastern Caribbean in April, 2014.  Interestingly, MOST of the secrets that I have learned so far, I still didn't know about after we disembarked.  It was not until I found the DISboards forum that I come to know of many of these tidbits:
> 
> I didn't know:
> - that room service was available without extra charge (except gratuity)
> - that you could eat breakfast and lunch in main dining rooms (MDR) without making any reservations - we always just assumed those meals had to be at the on-deck buffet!
> - that you could bring pillow cases, plates, etc., along with markers, to guest services when you get on the ship and have the characters sign them
> - about Fish Extenders (FE) - they sound like so much fun!  We're already planning our homemade gifts!
> - about door decorating and that there are wonderful, talented designers (DISigners) on DISboards that will make name-fills, signs, luggage tags, etc. for travelers for FREE
> 
> Yup - I'm a cruise newbie and I'm a little embarassed that I didn't learn about these things earlier on....thanks for all the wonderful tips!



On the other hand, I bet you had a really good time doing the things you did do.  You can't possibly do it all.  I was on DIS before my first cruise and I was kind of going nuts with trying to figure out how to do everything.  I decided I'd planned enough and just stopped worrying about it all. My daughter, a big Disney nut, didn't read much about the cruise at all and loved just being surprised as thing unfolded.

I do think DCL should have a newbie 'class' or handout to explain a few basics like going to GS if you need something or help, explain about the meals, explain about the muster drills.

Nancy


----------



## TexMomma

Thanks, PoohJen for the info about the other thread, and to everyone who explained about the FE's - that sounds like fun!  We aren't first time cruisers, but this is our 1st DCL cruise. Soooo excited about it!


----------



## KPetty725

Great thread! Can't wait to read through everything!


----------



## PoohJen

jahber said:


> Those tips were both good ones in the past, but DCL has asked guests not to bring over the door hangers an more and they have been cracking down on rolling coolers. Even empty ones.  Good thing this thread is here, though. I've heard some interesting alternatives to both, here and in other threads!



Thanks, that's really helpful to know. Too bad about the shoe holders. They were infinitely helpful - we even keep one now on our laundry room door at home for all the "little" things you like to grab n go.

I was reading one of my past trip reports tonight, where I was reminded on at least one cruise, the porter took our cooler with our luggage.

why are they disallowing the coolers? are they still allowing you to bring your own water, beer, etc.?  If not, it wouldn't really impact us, as we're not big drinkers, but it was a nice perk.

Man, you don't cruise for two whole years and everything changes....


----------



## PrincessShmoo

PoohJen said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful to know. Too bad about the shoe holders. They were infinitely helpful - we even keep one now on our laundry room door at home for all the "little" things you like to grab n go.
> 
> I was reading one of my past trip reports tonight, where I was reminded on at least one cruise, the porter took our cooler with our luggage.
> 
> why are they disallowing the coolers? are they still allowing you to bring your own water, beer, etc.?  If not, it wouldn't really impact us, as we're not big drinkers, but it was a nice perk.
> 
> Man, you don't cruise for two whole years and everything changes....



The reason for the cooler thing was put forth as many of the privately owned coolers were leaking and causing water damage to the carpets/furniture in the rooms.  As well as the numbers of people who were bringing said coolers poolside and to the beach at CC and serving alcoholic drinks out of them, which is a no-no.  One note here, the "no coolers" restriction has been the policy for quite a while, but only been enforced since last Oct or so.

Yes, you may still bring onboard whatever (and how ever much) beverages as you wish (alcoholic, water, sodas, whatever), you just must bring in onboard in your carry on bags, not checked.

Oh, another thing, there are hooks on the walls (as well as the back of the bathroom doors) that the hanging organizers can be put on, you just need to figure out what kind of hanger you want to put on yours to use the hooks and not over the door.


----------



## PoohJen

PrincessShmoo said:


> Oh, another thing, there are hooks on the walls (as well as the back of the bathroom doors) that the hanging organizers can be put on, you just need to figure out what kind of hanger you want to put on yours to use the hooks and not over the door.



We also have a smaller organizer that hangs on a string, not hooks, so maybe that would work on the wall hooks you mentioned.


----------



## mjp526

Subbing


----------



## jamilynhunt

PoohJen said:


> We also have a smaller organizer that hangs on a string, not hooks, so maybe that would work on the wall hooks you mentioned.



where is the best place to get those?


----------



## NickyDa

jamilynhunt said:


> where is the best place to get those?



Maybe the luggage/travel section of Target or other store would be a good place to look. We use the roll up bag for toiletries the came with our suitcases. It has one hook so we use it on one of the wall pegs in the room.


----------



## PoohJen

jamilynhunt said:


> where is the best place to get those?



Mine is a shoe holder, for about 8 pairs of shoes (each shoe has its own pockets). It is of a light, nylon fabric. I'm sure I got it on the cheap at Walmart.  It has a thick string (thin rope?) at the top for hanging, which means it doesn't hang as sturdily at an "over the door" shoe holder that has 6 hooks at the top to hang over your door.

Also, the pockets are not clear (like on my hook one), but that's not a big deal. 

I'll bring it, b/c they sure are handy, but I'm not sure it will be helpful if there are not two cabin hooks to keep it from swinging side to side (i.e., hanging on one hook won't keep it sturdy).


----------



## A123

Does anyone have secrets to share about any of the Caribbean Islands like
St. Marrten and St. Thomas?? 
What are the best scenic places to tour on these islands with tweens?? (Not nude beaches!!!)
What tours will give you the best pictures for being a first time visitor to these islands??
What's the best tour on Castaway Cay??
Is there buses or cars to take you around the islands?? If so does anyone know how much it costs??
And What is the best thing to do on a 7 night cruise? is there any hidden Mickey's to find? What about secret passages?? We are first time cruisers on the DCL Fantasy and we are on deck 8. Where's the best place to sit or stand for the fireworks and do they have a area for the handicap when this comes around. 
What about the picture cd on the Fantasy anyone know the price?


----------



## A123

How do you join the cruise meet thread??  How do you get started?


----------



## PoohJen

A123 said:


> How do you join the cruise meet thread??  How do you get started?



At the top of the main "Disney Cruise Line Forum" (the page where you found this thread), there is a thread for "Cruise Meets", just above "Trip Reports". On the cruise meets thread, there is a thread listing links to all the cruise meets threads by date/ship. Just locate your sailing, go to the link and post an introduction to your fellow cruisers!

If there is no meets thread established yet for your date, you can start your own on that page. But you should be committed to sticking it through to your cruise date, as sometimes the original poster will update the front page with lists of posters, fish extender info, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## Lita

A123 said:


> How do you join the cruise meet thread??  How do you get started?



You just do a search for your cruise and announce yourself and subscribe.  The organizer will add you to the list.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jamilynhunt

how can I add to the special special occasions that we are cebrating on our cruise to the FE list that we are on? or is it too late


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jamilynhunt said:


> how can I add to the special special occasions that we are cebrating on our cruise to the FE list that we are on? or is it too late



You must do this on your cruise meet thread.


----------



## A123

I know that the DCL Fantasy also has the towel animal classes. I hear they are a lot of fun. What type of animals do you make? What is the charge for the class?
I also heard that if you talk to the steward that does your room sometimes they will get copies for you for the towel animals. Is this true? 
I would prefer to take the class. But I guess there is a book you can buy also.  Is that true?



A123


----------



## A123

Where can you buy the Disney door magnets for the cruise?
Also does anyone know what the Disney Fantasy  does for Birthdays or Anniversaries at dinner???

A123


----------



## PoohJen

A123 said:


> Where can you buy the Disney door magnets for the cruise?
> Also does anyone know what the Disney Fantasy  does for Birthdays or Anniversaries at dinner??? A123



Door Magnets - don't know where you can buys, but perhaps this might help you: there are several good hearted people on the DIS who will make you a design ("disign") for free. Then you can print it out either on special magnetic paper or - what I do - prin it on regular paper, then (with or without laminating), cut up some thin magnetic strips (from the dollar store, or just use old refridgerator magnets) and glue them onto the back of your sign. Voila! A fun project, not difficult.

I've sailed on Magic, Wonder and Dream - they always present a small cake to the honoree on the occasions you mentioned.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

A123 said:


> I know that the DCL Fantasy also has the towel animal classes. I hear they are a lot of fun. What type of animals do you make? What is the charge for the class?
> I also heard that if you talk to the steward that does your room sometimes they will get copies for you for the towel animals. Is this true?
> I would prefer to take the class. But I guess there is a book you can buy also.  Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> A123



The class was free when I took it.  It was a couple years ago, so I don't really remember what animals we made (there were several, one was a monkey).  The cast member who taught ours was a lot of fun.  I think there was a book in the shops that you could buy.  At the class, they gave us a photocopied sheet with instructions for the ones we did in class, plus a few others.


----------



## A123

Thank you. Do you know who I can contact...I am new.


A123


----------



## A123

Thank you. I can't wait to try it in Dec.

A123


----------



## erocrobro

A123 said:


> Does anyone have secrets to share about any of the Caribbean Islands like
> St. Marrten and St. Thomas??
> What are the best scenic places to tour on these islands with tweens?? (Not nude beaches!!!)
> What tours will give you the best pictures for being a first time visitor to these islands??  In St. Maarten I would recommend Bernard's  tour.  You can book online for $40 per person and they take you all over the island with a lot of stops.  You can also arrange a private tour for not much more than that if you have a large group of people.  They will let you customize your tour also if you want to skip or add stops.
> What's the best tour on Castaway Cay??
> Is there buses or cars to take you around the islands?? If so does anyone know how much it costs??
> And What is the best thing to do on a 7 night cruise? is there any hidden Mickey's to find? What about secret passages?? We are first time cruisers on the DCL Fantasy and we are on deck 8. Where's the best place to sit or stand for the fireworks and do they have a area for the handicap when this comes around. We watched from Deck 12 on the port side right next to the staircase by the stage.  It was a perfect view of the show and the fireworks.  Also made for an easy exit when it was over.
> What about the picture cd on the Fantasy anyone know the price?
> It was $349 for all of your pics on a CD.  You could add prints of all of your pics for an extra $50.  There was also a 10 shot CD for $149 or a 20 shot for $249.



I can't answer all of them, but I answered some of them in red.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

So many great ideas in this thread, Ive started a list and have to subscribe so I can spend time reading through it all.

Im definitely going to the picture frame mat idea if they still do it.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

A123 said:


> Thank you. Do you know who I can contact...I am new.
> 
> 
> A123



Hello  Come check out the DISign forum. There are many of us over there that do Cruise designs that you can print and add magnets to:
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## DisFanJen

Mum from oz said:


> I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it.
> 
> Here is the LINK to the plate.



That... Is... Awesome! 

I was looking for an idea of what to do for my partner's 40th and I think I just found it.

What did you use for them to sign with?  Sharpies?

EDIT:  Doh!  Just saw your replies.  Sharpies it is.


----------



## MMluvsWDW

I just read through all of these posts and I just wanted to say thanks for all of the great ideas!  We can't wait to sail in Nov of 2014 on our first Dis cruise!!


----------



## eemaxx

Another tip...now that Disney is discouraging the over-the-door organizers, I was recently on a Royal Caribbean cruise and used several of those bulldog magnetic clips to hang my organizer on the wall in our stateroom. It worked great! Had to use about 5 clips to keep it up, but better than worrying about damaging the bathroom doors. I plan to do this next summer on our Mediterranean Disney cruise.


----------



## cdawngo

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



Do they still do this?


----------



## MDennis28

What if you need it for a port excursion like we do on an Eastern coming up Oct 5?


----------



## Tami0220

Take a copy of your passport. Leave the original onboard


----------



## clairedy6

Tami0220 said:


> Take a copy of your passport. Leave the original onboard



But some ports you actually legally have to bring your passport off the ship.


----------



## mickeyfan1

clairedy6 said:


> But some ports you actually legally have to bring your passport off the ship.



Really?  Where?


----------



## quickmom

A123 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have secrets to share about any of the Caribbean Islands like
> St. Marrten and St. Thomas??
> What are the best scenic places to tour on these islands with tweens?? (Not nude beaches!!!)
> What tours will give you the best pictures for being a first time visitor to these islands??
> What's the best tour on Castaway Cay??
> Is there buses or cars to take you around the islands?? If so does anyone know how much it costs??
> And What is the best thing to do on a 7 night cruise? is there any hidden Mickey's to find? What about secret passages?? We are first time cruisers on the DCL Fantasy and we are on deck 8. Where's the best place to sit or stand for the fireworks and do they have a area for the handicap when this comes around.
> What about the picture cd on the Fantasy anyone know the price?



We watched from a similar spot; deck 12 near the stage. Get there early. Don't wait. We had 3 kids under 5 and staked out our spot early. We had some complainers that they couldn't get close enough, but my kids are small and needed to be up front to see the stage show. We were also on deck 8.  Tip: use the forward or aft elevators rather than mid-ship. It's faster to walk the distance to the elevator than to wait for the crowds at mid. Also, the "Mid-ship Detective Agency" was a big hit. It's a great time waster. Eat dinner at Palo. It's great! Go to the Rainforest Room. Sorry can't help on the islands, we did the western itinerary. Oh yeah. Ride the Aquaduck at night and in port when the lines don't exist. Have fun!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

mickeyfan1 said:


> Really?  Where?



I know in Key West we had to bring them.


----------



## Kendal

Why would u have to bring ur passports off ship wth u there??? That's part of the USA???

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jennylyn_b

Kendal said:


> Why would u have to bring ur passports off ship wth u there??? That's part of the USA???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I would also wonder the same thing?!?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Because we went there after the Bahamas. Same as showing passports at the end of your cruise to get back in the country.


----------



## klineyqueen

cruisecrasher said:


> Because we went there after the Bahamas. Same as showing passports at the end of your cruise to get back in the country.



But on a close circuit cruise if you are a US citizen, you don't need a passport to get in the country, just a raised seal birth certificate and drivers license.


----------



## jennylyn_b

klineyqueen said:


> But on a close circuit cruise if you are a US citizen, you don't need a passport to get in the country, just a raised seal birth certificate and drivers license.



Agreed!


----------



## Kendal

I don't recall showing anything to get back into and through customs... Not saying my wife didn't show mine for me but and am no saying it didn't happen I just don't think I did...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ksloane

cruisecrasher said:


> I know in Key West we had to bring them.



Maybe it was your excursion? Because we went to Key West and, at the time, none of us had passports.


----------



## cruisecrasher

ksloane said:


> Maybe it was your excursion? Because we went to Key West and, at the time, none of us had passports.



Maybe it's because our sailing parked at the naval pier?


----------



## cruisecrasher

cruisecrasher said:


> Maybe it's because our sailing parked at the naval pier?



Edit to add. Raised seal birth certificates worked too!  Just we needed our paperwork.


----------



## Msmit002

mickeyfan1 said:


> Really?  Where?



If you choose to do the Dolphin Encounter excursion while in St. Thomas/St. John everyone MUST have a passport and bring it with them.  because.... you are actually leaving the US Virgin islands and going to Tortola.

Says so right on Disney's site...


----------



## ccander2011

DisFanJen said:


> That... Is... Awesome!
> 
> I was looking for an idea of what to do for my partner's 40th and I think I just found it.
> 
> What did you use for them to sign with?  Sharpies?
> 
> EDIT:  Doh!  Just saw your replies.  Sharpies it is.



Great idea... Love the plate


----------



## ccander2011

eemaxx said:


> Another tip...now that Disney is discouraging the over-the-door organizers, I was recently on a Royal Caribbean cruise and used several of those bulldog magnetic clips to hang my organizer on the wall in our stateroom. It worked great! Had to use about 5 clips to keep it up, but better than worrying about damaging the bathroom doors. I plan to do this next summer on our Mediterranean Disney cruise.



Ty for this tip


----------



## mickeyfan1

Msmit002 said:


> If you choose to do the Dolphin Encounter excursion while in St. Thomas/St. John everyone MUST have a passport and bring it with them.  because.... you are actually leaving the US Virgin islands and going to Tortola.
> 
> Says so right on Disney's site...



Very good to know!    I will have to make sure my sister gets her passport before next July, just in case.


----------



## ksagan

valbob89 said:


> Many or all of these ideas may have all ready been mentioned in this long but very helpful thread but we find them helpful:
> rubber door stop to hold the door open when moving luggage in and out
> magnetic clip to keep current navigator on the back of door (we always seem to misplace it otherwise)
> high lighter to mark activities in the navigator
> bathroom air freshener
> printed address labels for our disembarking tags
> one dollar bills to tip room service etc.
> thank you cards to write a note with our tip cards and for our table mates
> suction cup hooks to hang in the bathrooms and closet doors
> candy/treats to give our room host each day
> disposable shower cap, tooth brush and razor
> pre-written address labels for postcards and postcard stamps
> travel mugs and large zip lock bags for those trips to the beverage and goofy fast food in the morning
> 
> We order room service the first night, getting a coffee carafe, container of sugar packages, carton of milk, salt and pepper and wine glasses. We keep all in the cabinet for use during the entire cruise.  We usually get a bowl of fruit too and use the empty bowl to dump our pocket stuff in one place when we come in the room.. Husband seems to misplace items, i.e. pins, lip balm, sun glasses if we don't have a designated place I can move them to.



Thank you!  These are most of my favorite -- now all in one place!


----------



## clairedy6

mickeyfan1 said:


> Really?  Where?



Civitavecchia Italy


----------



## Susiesark

Msmit002 said:


> If you choose to do the Dolphin Encounter excursion while in St. Thomas/St. John everyone MUST have a passport and bring it with them.  because.... you are actually leaving the US Virgin islands and going to Tortola.
> 
> Says so right on Disney's site...


We did an excursion in St. Martin/St. Maarten and didn't need a passport. Not US territory.


----------



## mickeyfan1

clairedy6 said:


> Civitavecchia Italy



Well of course in Europe, I was thinking the caribbean, having gotten off in Grand Cayman, Belize,  Roatan, curaçao, and never needed it.  But those stops were not directly into the US.  Again, thanks to the PP with the Caribbean information,  i would never have thought about it!


----------



## nabi

Susiesark said:


> We did an excursion in St. Martin/St. Maarten and didn't need a passport. Not US territory.



You were already out of US territory when you left. When leaving from St.Thomas/St. John to another country, passport needed.


----------



## Msmit002

nabi said:


> You were already out of US territory when you left. When leaving from St.Thomas/St. John to another country, passport needed.



Yes, also because Tortola is not one of the ports that the cruise ship is actually docked and visiting and thus, not on it's scheduled itinerary.


----------



## Tinkerbell0508

I love the plate signing idea! I may take a Christmas ornament.


----------



## Mrspeaks

I love the idea of the Christmas ornament. I wonder what type of ornament would work best?


----------



## cruisecrasher

Mrspeaks said:


> I love the idea of the Christmas ornament. I wonder what type of ornament would work best?



Whatever is easy to transport and not break.  but I'm a klutz.


----------



## Kandikane57

This will be our 3rd DC! I didn't know about any of these great things!


----------



## TNHIGG

Great ideas!


----------



## tink2020

NM.. posted too quickly, that one is sold out too


----------



## castlegazer

I thought all items brought for signature needed to be flat?

Can someone verify this? 

Hence I don't think the ornament idea would work.


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

Is there a limit on number of items per stateroom that they will sign? I'm traveling with 4 kids and would love a pillowcase for each and a signed photo mat for myself but that seems like a LOT to ask???


----------



## cruisecrasher

castlegazer said:


> I thought all items brought for signature needed to be flat?
> 
> Can someone verify this?
> 
> Hence I don't think the ornament idea would work.



I've seen people do the blank vinylmation Mickeys. Those aren't flat.


----------



## castlegazer

cruisecrasher said:


> I've seen people do the blank vinylmation Mickeys. Those aren't flat.



Wow!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

castlegazer said:


> Wow!



We did this for our grandaughter and she love it.. They did a good job with the autographs


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> Is there a limit on number of items per stateroom that they will sign? I'm traveling with 4 kids and would love a pillowcase for each and a signed photo mat for myself but that seems like a LOT to ask???



They ask for only two items per stateroom but will go more if there are more children in the cabin. I


----------



## mickeyfan1

DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> Is there a limit on number of items per stateroom that they will sign? I'm traveling with 4 kids and would love a pillowcase for each and a signed photo mat for myself but that seems like a LOT to ask???



2 per stateroom is usually the limit.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mickeyfan1 said:


> 2 per stateroom is usually the limit.



As PP noted the limit is generally 2 per stateroom.  Although I have read that they will do 3, if there are 3 kids in one room.  Hopefully, they will extend the limit to 4 for you.  Maybe asking for 5 things would be a little too much?


----------



## debsters41

PrincessShmoo said:


> As PP noted the limit is generally 2 per stateroom.  Although I have read that they will do 3, if there are 3 kids in one room.  Hopefully, they will extend the limit to 4 for you.  Maybe asking for 5 things would be a little too much?



If I needed 5 because of 5 children, I would get on my cruise meet thread and find out if any of my disfriends would be willing to put some of my requests on their stateroom and then arrange to pick up the signed items on the last night.

There may be some travellers on your cruise who do not wish to have things of their own signed.  It's worth a try.


----------



## DISNEYFAN3260

PrincessShmoo said:


> As PP noted the limit is generally 2 per stateroom.  Although I have read that they will do 3, if there are 3 kids in one room.  Hopefully, they will extend the limit to 4 for you.  Maybe asking for 5 things would be a little too much?



Yes, my concern exactly. We're actually in two rooms so its 2 pillowcases per room technically so we're ok there. As for the mat, perhaps I'll ask nicely then but certainly will understand if that's not possible. Guess I'll just have to sail again to get the mat signed. Too bad!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DISNEYFAN3260 said:


> Yes, my concern exactly. We're actually in two rooms so its 2 pillowcases per room technically so we're ok there. As for the mat, perhaps I'll ask nicely then but certainly will understand if that's not possible. Guess I'll just have to sail again to get the mat signed. Too bad!!



With 2 rooms, I'd say you'll have a decent chance of getting everything signed.

Although, another cruise sound pretty good to me!


----------



## Firstime cruiser

Thanks for the wonderful ideas. Please keep them coming.


----------



## SeattleSuz

What are the FEs for??  I have been on smaller cruise ships and have never seen, nor heard of these...


----------



## martinm

I'll be boarding in 4 days!


----------



## precious2200

SeattleSuz said:
			
		

> What are the FEs for??  I have been on smaller cruise ships and have never seen, nor heard of these...



You can join a group for your sail date and you exchange gifts during your cruise. You just hang a holder outside your room and people in your group will leave goodies for you, and you do the same for them.


----------



## mordecai

SeattleSuz said:


> What are the FEs for??  I have been on smaller cruise ships and have never seen, nor heard of these...



FE's are Fish Extenders.  I'd go into detail but there are a few thousand threads explaining them already.  Here's one:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607


----------



## Magical Dreams

On Castaway Cay, the unlimited soft serve ice cream also comes in strawberry and banana flavors  Yum!!


----------



## carissa1970

Magical Dreams said:


> On Castaway Cay, the unlimited soft serve ice cream also comes in strawberry and banana flavors  Yum!!



Those flavors were on the ship as well. Maybe that is new?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Magical Dreams said:


> On Castaway Cay, the unlimited soft serve ice cream also comes in strawberry and banana flavors  Yum!!



Had the same flavors on the Dream as well.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## cruisecrasher

carissa1970 said:


> Those flavors were on the ship as well. Maybe that is new?
> 
> http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/



On the classic ships it's just chocolate and vanilla


----------



## ShellB8585

cruisecrasher said:


> On the classic ships it's just chocolate and vanilla



I assumed it was to do with where they are. We were on the Magic in the Caribbean January 2012 and they had Banana, mango and Blueberry soft serve options on different days.

On the same ship in the med this year the options were Chocolate, Strawberry and Vanilla. I was gutted as the Banana was amazing and I had been looking forward to it for weeks!


----------



## Kimmiebr80

On the Magic last year we had chocolate, vanilla as blueberry. I would've loved a banana/chocolate swirl!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

ShellB8585 said:


> I assumed it was to do with where they are. We were on the Magic in the Caribbean January 2012 and they had Banana, mango and Blueberry soft serve options on different days.
> 
> On the same ship in the med this year the options were Chocolate, Strawberry and Vanilla. I was gutted as the Banana was amazing and I had been looking forward to it for weeks!



News to me...but I could've missed them as only DH was braving the soft serve on our last several cruises.  I will say its a new development though as in 2010 I know there was only chocolate and vanilla on deck ever.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

I have to go back and read through all this pages! Most people probably know this but I didn't know you could order breakfast items from room service because it wasn't on the menu (unless I missed it). Every morning I took the kids down for breakfast while my fiancé got ready, she is not and early morning person, and then brought her back breakfast. We did order a coffee carafe the night before which was a good idea I learned here on the boards. 

Any ideas specific to the Magic? I've only been on the Dream so didn't know if there were any small differences to know.


----------



## cruisecrasher

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> I have to go back and read through all this pages! Most people probably know this but I didn't know you could order breakfast items from room service because it wasn't on the menu (unless I missed it). Every morning I took the kids down for breakfast while my fiancé got ready, she is not and early morning person, and then brought her back breakfast. We did order a coffee carafe the night before which was a good idea I learned here on the boards.
> 
> Any ideas specific to the Magic? I've only been on the Dream so didn't know if there were any small differences to know.



The cards to order breakfast are in the desk drawer


----------



## kaseyC

cruisecrasher said:


> On the classic ships it's just chocolate and vanilla



No, on the Magic's EBTA from Galveston to Barcelona in May we had a variety of flavors. Banana, Blueberry, Strawberry, Mango as well as the usual Chocolate and Vanilla.


----------



## cruisecrasher

kaseyC said:


> No, on the Magic's EBTA from Galveston to Barcelona in May we had a variety of flavors. Banana, Blueberry, Strawberry, Mango as well as the usual Chocolate and Vanilla.



As I said. News to me. In 2010, they didn't.


----------



## TheTexasGal

On our Oct 2012 Magic cruise there were lots of choices of soft serve and they changed daily.  They had little labels they would put out to tell you what type they had for that day.  . We didn't eat it every day but we often walked by to see what they were offering - intending to go back later and would get wrapped up in something else...  Lol.


----------



## jaskie

We just booked our first Disney Cruise on the Magic for Christmas 2013,  Get on the ship after the refurb.
I've done multiple cruises on RCL and Carnival, but are "upgrading" for this one (it's my daughter's 18 bday and my son's 21 bday present). 
For anyone who has cruised on these other lines can you tell me some of the things that are different (besides obvious).
I have read about the fish extenders, doors, etc.  Does Disney have a limit on how many bottles of liquor can be brought by each person?  Also are you allowed to bring in your own soda (I don't like Coke products).

Any help would be appreciated.  My daughter is a huge fanatic so want to make this a magical birthday present.

Penny


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

You can bring your own soda. I am not aware of a limit but all alcohol and soda need to be in your carryon bags. I would imagine the amount you can carry yourself onboard.


----------



## tweis

jaskie said:


> We just booked our first Disney Cruise on the Magic for Christmas 2013,  Get on the ship after the refurb.
> I've done multiple cruises on RCL and Carnival, but are "upgrading" for this one (it's my daughter's 18 bday and my son's 21 bday present).
> For anyone who has cruised on these other lines can you tell me some of the things that are different (besides obvious).
> I have read about the fish extenders, doors, etc.  Does Disney have a limit on how many bottles of liquor can be brought by each person?  Also are you allowed to bring in your own soda (I don't like Coke products).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  My daughter is a huge fanatic so want to make this a magical birthday present.
> 
> Penny



You can bring as much of your favorite soda and alcohol that you can comfortably carry on. You have to bring it in your carry on though it cannot be in your checked bags.


----------



## kaseyC

cruisecrasher said:


> As I said. News to me. In 2010, they didn't.



No biggie, I was referring to the following post by you which didn't say anything about 2010:



> On the classic ships it's just chocolate and vanilla


----------



## cruiselover914

Are there any other secrets that are popular?


----------



## Mom on the run yyc

I'm making a list of all the great ideas - thanks for sharing!


----------



## CdnDisLover

ShellB8585 said:


> I assumed it was to do with where they are. We were on the Magic in the Caribbean January 2012 and they had Banana, mango and Blueberry soft serve options on different days.
> 
> On the same ship in the med this year the options were Chocolate, Strawberry and Vanilla. I was gutted as the Banana was amazing and I had been looking forward to it for weeks!



Just got off the Magic and we had chocolate, vanilla, strawberry and banana soft serve


----------



## ShellB8585

CdnDisLover said:


> Just got off the Magic and we had chocolate, vanilla, strawberry and banana soft serve



makes me a little sad  I LOVE the banana


----------



## WNK2013

When we were on the dream last june they had all the flavors. Some interchanged daily. Does anyone know about the fantasy? My dad will be heartbroken without banana!


----------



## js

jahber said:


> Those tips were both good ones in the past, but DCL has asked guests not to bring over the door hangers an more and they have been cracking down on rolling coolers. Even empty ones.  Good thing this thread is here, though. I've heard some interesting alternatives to both, here and in other threads!



Hi. Do you know why DCL is asking not to use the over the door shoe holders any longer?  I use them on every cruise including the Breakaway where we just got off the ship on Sunday. Its my cruising staple. Thanks.


----------



## ksloane

js said:


> Hi. Do you know why DCL is asking not to use the over the door shoe holders any longer?  I use them on every cruise including the Breakaway where we just got off the ship on Sunday. Its my cruising staple. Thanks.



Damages the doors/frames.


----------



## Dawg91

js said:


> Hi. Do you know why DCL is asking not to use the over the door shoe holders any longer?  I use them on every cruise including the Breakaway where we just got off the ship on Sunday. Its my cruising staple. Thanks.



I have read here that people have rigged them to hang on a hanger on the hook on the door as opposed to attaching them to the top of the door.


----------



## tkalita

js said:


> Hi. Do you know why DCL is asking not to use the over the door shoe holders any longer?  I use them on every cruise including the Breakaway where we just got off the ship on Sunday. Its my cruising staple. Thanks.



I use them all the time too but it supposedly damages the doors  We're doing the Breakaway next July. Big group for my sister's wedding in Bermuda. I'm dying to know what you thought about it!


----------



## bonrea

js said:


> Hi. Do you know why DCL is asking not to use the over the door shoe holders any longer?



I send DH to Home Depot to get some large 3M brand stick on hooks to hang the "hanger" on.  They stick to the door and the sticky thingy pulls right off when we are packing for home.  You must read the instructions to make sure you stick and remove the device properly or it will leave a mess.  
Our cabin steward mentioned that DCL is asking guests not to use sticky stuff but I showed him how it is removed without leaving a mess.  He loved it and said he would let his supervisor know that they should recommend them over the "over the door" devices.

Happy Sailing!!!

p.s.:  DH gets the big green ones that have a high weight support listing.  I've hung my large Dooney and Bourke DCL bag on it and it holds the bag and all my stuff in it.  LOL and I have a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## MDennis28

bonrea said:


> I send DH to Home Depot to get some large 3M brand stick on hooks to hang the "hanger" on.  They stick to the door and the sticky thingy pulls right off when we are packing for home.  You must read the instructions to make sure you stick and remove the device properly or it will leave a mess.
> Our cabin steward mentioned that DCL is asking guests not to use sticky stuff but I showed him how it is removed without leaving a mess.  He loved it and said he would let his supervisor know that they should recommend them over the "over the door" devices.
> 
> Happy Sailing!!!
> 
> p.s.:  DH gets the big green ones that have a high weight support listing.  I've hung my large Dooney and Bourke DCL bag on it and it holds the bag and all my stuff in it.  LOL and I have a lot of stuff in it.



I think Disney has also banned these hooks as well. Some don't come off as easily and cleanly as others :-/ Bummed because I already packed mine.


----------



## carissa1970

MDennis28 said:


> I think Disney has also banned these hooks as well. Some don't come off as easily and cleanly as others :-/ Bummed because I already packed mine.



We were able to hang a strong rope/ string through ours, and hang it on the hooks already on the wall.


----------



## MickeyWatcher

MDennis28 said:


> I think Disney has also banned these hooks as well. Some don't come off as easily and cleanly as others :-/ Bummed because I already packed mine.



I zip tied my shoe holder to a hanger, and then hung it on the hook outside that bathroom. (The hanger was one that I got from a dry cleaner that is used for quilts.  Much stronger than a regular hanger.)

Worked great!


----------



## emmedancer

thats what i did with my shoe organizer. zip ties are a must!


----------



## Patsydust

Wow! Thanks everyone! These are some really fantastic tips!


----------



## pfp258

This is one area where Disney would be wise to listen to us repeat cruisers....we need hooks, lots of hooks where possible.  And our Mediterranean cruise this past July on the Magic I saw lots of places where some of those nice big hooks would help us out!


----------



## aan1701

I guess I am really missing something. 12 cruises with DCL and we have never needed to hang a shoe organizer or needed hook. We really must be doing something wrong.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## Phantomzkb

WNK2013 said:


> When we were on the dream last june they had all the flavors. Some interchanged daily. Does anyone know about the fantasy? My dad will be heartbroken without banana!




Yes I am so happy to say that the Fantasy does serve the Banana almost daily, it is also my favorite. Enjoy !


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

That banana ice cream is my favorite too. Glad it is still available.


----------



## tinkerone

aan1701 said:


> I guess I am really missing something. 12 cruises with DCL and we have never needed to hang a shoe organizer or needed hook. We really must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



ditto.  I have never needed them.  I guess I need to pack more 'stuff'.  i'm missing out on something....


----------



## canadiandisneycruise

aan1701 said:


> I guess I am really missing something. 12 cruises with DCL and we have never needed to hang a shoe organizer or needed hook. We really must be doing something wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



We've only done 2, but we never used it either. Brought it the first time, and left it there!  I found there to be lots of shelving, and I bring a lot of stuff!  Lol!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

What's the Breakaway that some have mentioned?


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

Breakaway is a Norwegian Cruise Line new ship.


----------



## PoohJen

canadiandisneycruise said:


> We've only done 2, but we never used it either. Brought it the first time, and left it there!  I found there to be lots of shelving, and I bring a lot of stuff!  Lol!



The shoe holders were just super convenient; it wasn't a matter of necessity or for lack of space. They were really easy. The prior poster wasn't missing anything by not bringing one; it's just a matter of personal preference.

I loved it so much, I now have one on the back of my laundry room door!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

GoofyLovingFamily said:


> Breakaway is a Norwegian Cruise Line new ship.



Thank you, I thought I was missing a new port or event or something.


----------



## kgundyfire

Mum from oz said:


> I just wanted to post a picture of what I had signed at guest services. It was a plate I got from WDW for $12.95. Guest services asked who I wanted to sign and I said as many as possible. She said usually they only do fab 5 or princesses but she would see what she could do. This is what came back to our stateroom. Admittedly it had Princess Tiana twice but I still love it.
> 
> Here is the LINK to the plate.



I love this idea! Question though, do you eat off of the signed plates? I was thinking it would be great to get these for the kids and have them signed and keep adding to it every time we cruise, but I'd like to be able to eat off of them and not sure if the sharpie signatures last with being ate on and thrown into the dish washer.


----------



## Patsydust

kgundyfire said:


> I love this idea! Question though, do you eat off of the signed plates? I was thinking it would be great to get these for the kids and have them signed and keep adding to it every time we cruise, but I'd like to be able to eat off of them and not sure if the sharpie signatures last with being ate on and thrown into the dish washer.





Well there are many tutorials that say if you place sharpie'd items in a cold oven and let it rise to temperature 350 and leave in for 30 minutes that the sharpie will become permanent. Just type 'baking sharpie on ceramic' into Google. Some people say it works perfectly and other say it doesn't. My advice, would be to test it out on another cheapy craft store item and if it works go for it on the plates!

Goodluck!

Patsydust


----------



## Kendal

I guess u could do it Nd if it comes off ten just have it signed again next trip.... Kinda like a lesson learned type of thing lol please don't take me serious I am not trying to step in anyone's tows here

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## asamklove

I know someone had kindly consolidated all of the great tips found on this thread, but I don't know how to search/find it. Any tips?
THANKS!


----------



## Microbe1936

Bump.  Excellent thread!  

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mama Odie

Patsydust said:


> Well there are many tutorials that say if you place sharpie'd items in a cold oven and let it rise to temperature 350 and leave in for 30 minutes that the sharpie will become permanent. Just type 'baking sharpie on ceramic' into Google. Some people say it works perfectly and other say it doesn't.



Haven't tried this myself yet, but I've read on Lifehacker that this technique works best if you use *oil-based* Sharpies and an acrylic spray to seal the design.


----------



## levenhopper

asamklove said:


> I know someone had kindly consolidated all of the great tips found on this thread, but I don't know how to search/find it. Any tips?
> THANKS!



Did you find it?


----------



## bitlerzx4

https://docs.google.com/a/mailccc.net/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit


----------



## bitlerzx4

the link is in here if the one above does not work





rescuetink said:


> I'm almost positive they are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you want?? ----->  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to do these this time for my DS and DD!!  We did plain pillow cases and frame mats last time!!  Time to step it up a notch!!!


----------



## debsters41

Thanks for the link!


----------



## leeleesmail

Marking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsydust

Thanks for the document! It's awesome!


----------



## Kermit85

How are the items given to be signed returned?  I didn't know you could give items to be signed until just now.  I thought it would be fun to get something signed for a Christmas gift but one of the people I would give it to is going with me in the same room.  I'm guessing that they just drop them off in the room at some point near the end of the cruise.


----------



## debsters41

I would waylay your stateroom host and remind him/her repeatedly that you want the item to be given to you personally, or wrapped up, or something to that effect.


----------



## hlang0527

Mom24Princesses said:


> What a great idea.  I hope that gets around.  I felt like we were at the "end" and no one saw my signs!



Do they still let you decorate your door for the cruise?


----------



## HeddyRuth

hlang0527 said:


> Do they still let you decorate your door for the cruise?



Yes but with magnets only. No adhesives.  If you have a concierge room on a newer ship the magnets will not work as they are covered with a wood veneer.


----------



## Disfan11

I love this list and would love to send it to my family for our upcoming cruise.
But the amount of pages/tips I fear would be overwhelming for them and they wouldn't read it.
Has someone compiled a more bullet list that gets rids of the duplicates?
Thanks!


----------



## JoTheBookish

HeddyRuth said:


> Yes but with magnets only. No adhesives.  If you have a concierge room on a newer ship the magnets will not work as they are covered with a wood veneer.



Did they update the doors on the "new" Magic CL rooms?

I just started compling a bunch of magnets to decorate our door...


----------



## iamtinkerballa

Blw120 said:


> My Eyes are burning but I have read every Post.  Thanks for all the great information.  I am a first time sailor so this is all valuable information.



My eyes are burning too but I can't stop reading!! 
Love all the good ideas. Can't wait to sail the WBTA 2014 in Sept., will be our 3rd cruise


----------



## iamtinkerballa

erk711 said:


> Finally made it through 5 years and 5 months worth of posts!! Thanks for all the amazing tips and the compilation with the Google doc!!!
> 
> My tip (which I saw elsewhere and plan to use on our first cruise....so excited) is to use a zip tie to secure your FE to the fish as there have been some thefts.



MY GOSH. I can't believe the nerve of some people. That's just WRONG.
The zip tie idea is great. I think I will do that with mine.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Disfan11 said:


> I love this list and would love to send it to my family for our upcoming cruise.
> But the amount of pages/tips I fear would be overwhelming for them and they wouldn't read it.
> Has someone compiled a more bullet list that gets rids of the duplicates?
> Thanks!



There is a link in one of the posts on this page


----------



## abloom

I've spent way too much time in this thread - Thanks for the great information!


----------



## Disfan11

Can someone post the link that's more compressed?
Thanks!


----------



## Mom323

Disfan11 said:


> I love this list and would love to send it to my family for our upcoming cruise.
> But the amount of pages/tips I fear would be overwhelming for them and they wouldn't read it.
> Has someone compiled a more bullet list that gets rids of the duplicates?
> Thanks!





Disfan11 said:


> Can someone post the link that's more compressed?
> Thanks!



I don't believe there is one. You may have to undertake this project for your family yourself.


----------



## HeddyRuth

JoTheBookish said:


> Did they update the doors on the "new" Magic CL rooms?  I just started compling a bunch of magnets to decorate our door...



I would doubt it since they are interspersed in with the other rooms and would keep with the decor of the other stateroom doors.  The bigger ship concierge rooms are all together so have a different decor  theme.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Disfan11 said:


> Can someone post the link that's more compressed?
> Thanks!



It was literally in the first post of the last page: 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1


----------



## pbwhite

Must have 10 posts to post a link.

9 so far!


----------



## pbwhite

pbwhite said:


> Must have 10 posts to post a link.
> 
> 9 so far!



Now 10.


----------



## pbwhite

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> It was literally in the first post of the last page:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1



That link is nice, but only includes the first 49 pages of 117 to date.

I created a PDF of the 117 pages - it's not compressed, or anything fancy (basically a text doc format), but it does save you from clicking to the next page every minute or so (about 7MB):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B79Rx3_QnfKuZXlqZ0JLem4tYTA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## wcw57

point of fact:

there aren't that many tips here that are new and/or relevant....don't forget the list is almost 6 years old!!!.....most of the pages are simply comments  such as "how cute!"  or "what a great idea!" or "what kind of markers?"......if it was boiled down by someone...meaning other than me...it might be quite a concise little list....

of course, I say, let 'em read the whole thing as I did.......


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

wcw57 said:


> point of fact:
> 
> there aren't that many tips here that are new and/or relevant....don't forget the list is almost 6 years old!!!.....most of the pages are simply comments  such as "how cute!"  or "what a great idea!" or "what kind of markers?"......if it was boiled down by someone...meaning other than me...it might be quite a concise little list....
> 
> of course, I say, let 'em read the whole thing as I did.......



I say this old thread gets shut down and a new one started. The first post can have a link to this old one and all new posts will be up to date. I think this would be a good time to start a new one because with changes on the Magic some if this info could be obsolete.


----------



## hlang0527

iamtinkerballa said:


> MY GOSH. I can't believe the nerve of some people. That's just WRONG. The zip tie idea is great. I think I will do that with mine.



What is FE?


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

hlang0527 said:


> What is FE?


FE stands for fish extender. In a nutshell: A FE is something you hang on the fish outside your stateroom door and others come and leave you gifts and you leave others gifts.


----------



## Bear3412

hlang0527 said:


> What is FE?



http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33184281&postcount=2

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607

HTH


----------



## leeleesmail

Marking for later!


----------



## BigTex1986

Just read all 117 pages. It will be our my Wife and I's first Disney Cruise and I made sure to make every note possible for all the juicy tips and tricks! We sail out of Galveston Nov. 23rd! 10 Days!!!


----------



## Kermit85

Does anybody know for sure how many items they will have the characters sign?  I've read both two and three.  I thought it would be a fun Christmas present to give something signed by the characters.  I would need a third item to get one for everyone.


----------



## MDennis28

Kermit85 said:


> Does anybody know for sure how many items they will have the characters sign?  I've read both two and three.  I thought it would be a fun Christmas present to give something signed by the characters.  I would need a third item to get one for everyone.



2 per stateroom.


----------



## hkriw

we sailed about a year ago and we did two pillowcases and one photo mat without any issue


----------



## Auntsuzee

My grandson is a football freak......so I was thinking about a football with a white panel for autographs.  Is there any limitations on the size of the item??


----------



## CruiseCrazy44

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> I say this old thread gets shut down and a new one started. The first post can have a link to this old one and all new posts will be up to date. I think this would be a good time to start a new one because with changes on the Magic some if this info could be obsolete.



I agree. And don't forget the new rules with regulars to the rebooking on board and the 18 month rule! That will change a lot of the tips.


----------



## Minniemiss

Kermit85 said:


> Does anybody know for sure how many items they will have the characters sign? I've read both two and three. I thought it would be a fun Christmas present to give something signed by the characters. I would need a third item to get one for everyone.


 

If you have three children in your room they will sign one item for each child. Maybe someone on your meets thread will have an item signed for you.


----------



## tomatofish07

Anyone know more about the scavenger hunts on the cruises? Do those still happen?


----------



## wrighter

Oh my!  I don't think I've ever been a part of a thread that has been going on this long!

We are "this close" to booking a cruise next April.  Perhaps 15 months is just enough time to read everything that has been suggested here?


----------



## NAB

tomatofish07 said:


> Anyone know more about the scavenger hunts on the cruises? Do those still happen?



The Dream and Fantasy have the detective game with special  pictures frames all over the ship. And the Edge did one like it they had to take picture of anything Donald Duck I think and the team with them most won .


----------



## Dreams1968

I had read on another post that the front desk won't accept items to sign (pillowcases etc) because of excessive demand.  Has anyone been on a cruise lately to know if that's true?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Dreams1968 said:


> I had read on another post that the front desk won't accept items to sign (pillowcases etc) because of excessive demand.  Has anyone been on a cruise lately to know if that's true?



What post?  Where?


----------



## Dreams1968

I wish I remembered.  I can try to look for it again.  I was surfing and found it.  It was dated the summer of 2013 sometime.


----------



## Dreams1968

Can't find it.  My error or someone else's?  Anyway, has anyone been recently and given the desk items to sign?


----------



## ChristyBrown

We were on the Fantasy in October. We dropped off two pillow cases the first day. They were returned signed on the second day so we dropped off one more.  You are only allowed two per room, but we got the third one back on the last night.


----------



## cyndyminnie

What kind of fabric markers did people use for their pillowcases to be signed. I really hope they are still doing this. We sail at the end of the month on the Dream.


----------



## Lisamarie4400

cyndyminnie said:


> What kind of fabric markers did people use for their pillowcases to be signed. I really hope they are still doing this. We sail at the end of the month on the Dream.



Crayola makes some that get great reviews. We are using them this month for our pillowcases.


----------



## ChristyBrown

I am a teacher and I have tried many different fabric type markers throughout the years on art projects, and I have always found that Sharpies work best and hold their color upon washing.  That is what we used on our pillow cases and it did not bleed through. Our cases were good thick quality though.  They would probably bleed through thinner cases. I have found markers labeled as "fabric markers" are generally very light and more difficult to see.


----------



## Lisamarie4400

ChristyBrown said:


> I am a teacher and I have tried many different fabric type markers throughout the years on art projects, and I have always found that Sharpies work best and hold their color upon washing.  That is what we used on our pillow cases and it did not bleed through. Our cases were good thick quality though.  They would probably bleed through thinner cases. I have found markers labeled as "fabric markers" are generally very light and more difficult to see.



You just used regular sharpies? I was afraid they would bleed and I thought I read they faded with wash.


----------



## Jessica Sloan

A person on my cruise next week called and asked.  You are allowed to do 1 item per person in your stateroom.


----------



## TheBanksFam

Jessica Sloan said:


> A person on my cruise next week called and asked.  You are allowed to do 1 item per person in your stateroom.



That's what they say....but we took two pillow cases for our two boys and had no problems.  We had a friend with an embroidery machine stitch the boys' names in Waltograph font with the cruise dates and ship. They are asleep on them right now.  So glad we did it.

One more thing I didn't see posted... If someone offers you a drink, it's free!  I didn't know that one until after the Sail Away party.  The drinks are complementary at the Sail Away party and at the Captain's reception.


----------



## gail0706

We are going on the Dream for a 3 night cruise.. Can you get the pillowcase signed on the shorter cruises as well?


----------



## TheBanksFam

gail0706 said:


> We are going on the Dream for a 3 night cruise.. Can you get the pillowcase signed on the shorter cruises as well?



I would see why not. We are going to try it for our next cruise which is a 4 nighter.


----------



## asemaria

[QUOTE="  One more thing I didn't see posted... If someone offers you a drink, it's free!  I didn't know that one until after the Sail Away party.  The drinks are complementary at the Sail Away party and at the Captain's reception.[/QUOTE]  
Wait!
Free drinks at the Sail Away party? Are you sure? How could I miss that?


----------



## TabZ

They certainly were not free at our sail away party on the dream in November maybe it's a new thing?


----------



## Dreams1968

Wow!  That was my first time using the boards and what great responses!  I'll ask another question to which I can't easily find an answer.  If I join a fish extender (FE) group, what type of gifts would people suggest giving?  What have you given and received?


----------



## Pnutt

These are all great tips and ideas for 1st timers. I have got a lot to do for our cruise this Feb. I can't wait! Thanks everyone! Love the pillowcases and matte ideas!


----------



## ChristyBrown

Lisamarie4400 said:


> You just used regular sharpies? I was afraid they would bleed and I thought I read they faded with wash.



We have not had any problems with fading so far, but I have had issues with other fabric markers fading to the point of not being able to see what was on it.  I suppose anything would begin to fade after enough washing. They will bleed through if your pillow case is thin.  We had a fairly thick one that we used and it did not bleed at all.


----------



## ChristyBrown

Jessica Sloan said:


> A person on my cruise next week called and asked.  You are allowed to do 1 item per person in your stateroom.



We were told that each stateroom was only allowed two items no matter how many people are in it when we took our cases to the desk to turn them in.  They said they only make exceptions if there are more than two children booked in the stateroom.


----------



## TheBanksFam

Dreams1968 said:


> If I join a fish extender (FE) group, what type of gifts would people suggest giving?  What have you given and received?



There is a thread titled "Homemade FE Gifts - Part 2" that has tons of ideas.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907032 Pinterest also has some great boards.  We are making a travel game kit for our next cruise and made cruise specific bookmarks for our last.  Our boys got autograph books, tote bags, magnets, key chains, buttons, silly bands, you name it. There are lots of options out their for the crafty and the not so crafty.  I would definitely participate in your cruise FE exchange. We have some friends that are Castaway Club members and had never done it and we vaguely familiar with it. Our kids loved it and we did too! Plus making the FE gifts was a good way to get excited about the upcoming cruise.


----------



## Dreams1968

Wonderful.  Thank you.


----------



## RonMan2

Dreams1968 said:


> I had read on another post that the front desk won't accept items to sign (pillowcases etc) because of excessive demand.  Has anyone been on a cruise lately to know if that's true?



We were on the Fantasy for Christmas and they took our pillow cases with no problems.


----------



## disny_luvr

We were on the Fantasy on November 30th and they took and signed two photo mattes for us. They both turned out great!


----------



## Dreams1968

Can't wait.  Thanks for the hints on signing pillowcases and photo matts.


----------



## tinkerone

TheBanksFam said:


> One more thing I didn't see posted... If someone offers you a drink, it's free!  I didn't know that one until after the Sail Away party.  The drinks are complementary at the Sail Away party and at the Captain's reception.



oh, i think you are very wrong on this and i would hate for a family to take drinks and then get a whooping bill they were not expecting.  while the drinks at the captains reception are complimentary if they are being passed around on a tray they are *not free *at the sail away party.  
they walk around with the trays in hopes that you will buy them in there special cups, which by the way cost more.  you will be asked a ton of times at the sail away.


----------



## Dug720

tinkerone said:


> oh, i think you are very wrong on this and i would hate for a family to take drinks and then get a whooping bill they were not expecting.  while the drinks at the captains reception are complimentary if they are being passed around on a tray they are *not free *at the sail away party.
> they walk around with the trays in hopes that you will buy them in there special cups, which by the way cost more.  you will be asked a ton of times at the sail away.



Excellent point!!

I will say, if you really want the drink of the day in a special cup at the Sail Away Party, wait until just after it's started and they have usually dropped them to two for one. I'd bought for my sister and I, and literally about 10 minutes later they were two-for-one.


----------



## Ancaster

I imagine anytime they need to identify you and your stateroom, it's not free. 
Same with drinks sent to your room in original containers eg; canned pop.


----------



## LeahJH

Ancaster said:


> I imagine anytime they need to identify you and your stateroom, it's not free. Same with drinks sent to your room in original containers eg; canned pop.



This is not the case when eating breakfast or lunch in one of the MDR. They ask for a room number but there is not an additional charge.


----------



## Ancaster

If you buy fabric markers from a craft store eg; Michaels, they are less likely to distort or fade in the wash. You could always do a test run at home on throwaway clothing if you want to try Sharpies, etc.

Unless things have changed, we did 2 bags and 2 frame matts, it was 1 per person last year.


----------



## mom4fun

Ancaster said:
			
		

> If you buy fabric markers from a craft store eg; Michaels, they are less likely to distort or fade in the wash. You could always do a test run at home on throwaway clothing if you want to try Sharpies, etc.
> 
> Unless things have changed, we did 2 bags and 2 frame matts, it was 1 per person last year.



The markers you want for fabric are called "stained" by sharpie brand.


----------



## Bear3412

Ancaster said:


> ...Unless things have changed, we did 2 bags and 2 frame matts, it was 1 per person last year.



My understanding it is 2 items per cabin, with the occasional exception if 3/4 young kids were in the sateroom.

Wonder if it is 2 items per cabin on new builds, and 1 items/person for classics? Just a guess.


----------



## Ancaster

LeahJH said:


> This is not the case when eating breakfast or lunch in one of the MDR. They ask for a room number but there is not an additional charge.



I should add when they are offering something and the message was missed, for example, when you are distracted and the price was mentioned to the table or group at the beginning.  
Safest bet for anyone is to ask if unsure.


----------



## The Sasquatch

gail0706 said:


> We are going on the Dream for a 3 night cruise.. Can you get the pillowcase signed on the shorter cruises as well?



Yes, we have been on that cruise twice and no issue at all. I would just make sure you drop it off first thing.


----------



## Ancaster

Ours are made by Marvy Uchida.






Our local craft store also sells blank canvas bags, which I thought was practical because the kids take them to show and tell and use them at school. The frame mats were a bit of a pain to travel protected in cardboard, but I think they are better keepsakes than pillowcases or bags.

It could be they let little ones have their own, hence 4 from our room, not sure.


----------



## whitfive

Originally Posted by Dreams1968
I had read on another post that the front desk won't accept items to sign (pillowcases etc) because of excessive demand. Has anyone been on a cruise lately to know if that's true?


I think this should have said that items for signing are limited to two per cabin due to demand, not that they aren't doing it anymore. We are off the Dream today and had no issue.


----------



## Ancaster

If they stopped doing it, it's no big deal. You don't actually see them signing (it's probably the concierge staff ;-P). 
You could take your items to work for your female colleagues to sign them and the end result would be the same, lol.

I forget, do they have individual character meets where they do signatures? I don't recall the princesses signing anything during pic sessions.


----------



## Bear3412

Ancaster said:


> If they stopped doing it, it's no big deal. You don't actually see them signing (it's probably the concierge staff ;-P).
> You could take your items to work for your female colleagues to sign them and the end result would be the same, lol.
> 
> I forget, do they have individual character meets where they do signatures? I don't recall the princesses signing anything during pic sessions.



It's definitely not the concierge staff signing items.

In fact, these folks who sign are well trained and I was told "you would be surprised how few of them are aboard each sailing." 
Also this services is NOT done during their time off as was debated awhile back.

Each and every signature by the same character needs to appear identical as possible across the fleet/parks. 
They work very hard to attain that consistency, whether or not it results.


----------



## Ancaster

I find it hard to believe they have dedicated staff for signing only. At least I've never seen that job posting . 
So if they stopped doing it, they must be fired, lol...  well, not lol, I'd hate to see anyone lose their job. Rather, whether they work at the concierge desk or elsewhere, I imagine it's one task they do out of other responsibilities and they are using templates.

Good point though they have to be the same sigs for the same characters.


----------



## CMontheseas

Maybe a little insight on the topic of signatures (or in Disney speak, autographs!)...


Disney Character Performers and Character managers are the only ones granted autograph signing approval for the reasons Bear3412 gave above. Guest Services, Concierge, etc. are not allowed to be signing autographs, only those specific members of the Entertainment team.

Note that mainstage performers do not have autograph signing approval. So even if you see Mulan performing in a show... you will not be able to get her autograph.

Autograph signing is often done in large batches and is at least a scheduled hour for whichever Cast Member is doing them that day.
So if for example a CM was "friends with" Cinderella, and Cinderella was not making any appearances on that day, if she was not schedled to help greet another character she might be scheduled on what is called "Mickey Mail". In this case, a friend of Cinderella does not necessarily have to be friends with Mickey or friends with Goofy in order for their autographs to be signed.

(hopefully you can understand this while I try to answer using Disney lingo and not killing the magic! )


----------



## Bear3412

Thanks.  I was just about to copy & paste my post on your thread, for you to expand on.  

You are awesome.  Thanks for your time. Your responses eliminate so much speculation.


----------



## dsneygirl

tomatofish07 said:


> Anyone know more about the scavenger hunts on the cruises? Do those still happen?



I saw some teens on a hunt one evening but it was organized out of the teen club.  They had a whole list of photos and had to identify where they were.  It looked really fun actually.


----------



## antlawn

Try drying autographed items before washing. It sets the Sharpie/marker ink.


----------



## Jamerzt

thanks for all the tips!!
can you bring a pillow case and a matte frame?


----------



## Bear3412

Jamerzt said:


> thanks for all the tips!!
> can you bring a pillow case and a matte frame?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Jamerzt said:


> thanks for all the tips!!
> can you bring a pillow case and a matte frame?



Each room is allowed a maximum of two items to be signed.  Unless there are 3 kids in the room,  then they will do 3.


----------



## pepe3penelope

On our 1st cruise we did the pillowcase. It came out nicely, but we tucked it away. On our 2nd cruise, we did the photo mat (matte was 11 x 14). We asked for as many sigs as possible. They grouped them nicely. We provided multiple colored sharpies. We put a pic and into the frame. Look at it everyday! Packed it by putting it with the cardboard backing, sharpies in a ziploc bag, and placed everything in a clear bag. Placed in outside zip pocket of the large suitcase.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Maybe I'm a little slow, but if I want something signed, like a pillowcase I take that to guest relations and I provide the sharpie markers for them to sign it with?   I don't mind providing markers I just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly.   Thanks!


----------



## littlethelen

Glad this one popped up again.  Love it!


----------



## ranidayz

Lisamarie4400 said:


> You just used regular sharpies? I was afraid they would bleed and I thought I read they faded with wash.


  We have never given pens in with the cases. However, we have specified (when asked) if we wanted color or black - and they came back perfectly. I believe they have pens that they use  on every case they are signing at the time. Every pillow case comes back with the same signatures in the same colors in the same places when they are done together.


----------



## ranidayz

TheBanksFam said:


> That's what they say....but we took two pillow cases for our two boys and had no problems.  We had a friend with an embroidery machine stitch the boys' names in Waltograph font with the cruise dates and ship. They are asleep on them right now.  So glad we did it.  One more thing I didn't see posted... If someone offers you a drink, it's free!  I didn't know that one until after the Sail Away party.  The drinks are complementary at the Sail Away party and at the Captain's reception.



We got charged on our first cruise for a drink at the sail away party. Not quite free.


----------



## littlethelen

I heard an awful rumor somewhere that they may have stopped signing items that guests bring to guest services.
Please tell me this is just a rumor!


----------



## pepe3penelope

ajrwdwgirl said:


> Maybe I'm a little slow, but if I want something signed, like a pillowcase I take that to guest relations and I provide the sharpie markers for them to sign it with?   I don't mind providing markers I just want to make sure I'm understanding correctly.   Thanks!



We brought ours only because we didn't know that they would provide them . After reading some other posts, I probably wouldn't bring my own in the future.


----------



## NAB

ranidayz said:


> We got charged on our first cruise for a drink at the sail away party. Not quite free.



The drinks are not free at the sail away party just the Captian's gala in the lobby on formal night.


----------



## Disney Canadian

pepe3penelope said:


> We brought ours only because we didn't know that they would provide them . After reading some other posts, I probably wouldn't bring my own in the future.



If you do bring them, please keep in mind that you may not get them back.  We didn't get ours back.


----------



## Lisa Lisa

Just wanted to add our experience. On all three of our DCL cruises, we have provided our own Sharpies in a separate Ziploc bag labeled with our stateroom number.  We then put the smaller Ziploc bag into a larger one (also labeled) containing the item to be signed. In all three cases the Sharpies were returned to us with the signed item.


----------



## ChristyBrown

Lisa Lisa said:


> Just wanted to add our experience. On all three of our DCL cruises, we have provided our own Sharpies in a separate Ziploc bag labeled with our stateroom number.  We then put the smaller Ziploc bag into a larger one (also labeled) containing the item to be signed. In all three cases the Sharpies were returned to us with the signed item.



I did the same thing, and mine were returned as well.


----------



## staceymay00

Lisa Lisa said:


> Just wanted to add our experience. On all three of our DCL cruises, we have provided our own Sharpies in a separate Ziploc bag labeled with our stateroom number.  We then put the smaller Ziploc bag into a larger one (also labeled) containing the item to be signed. In all three cases the Sharpies were returned to us with the signed item.



Thanks for the tip, I am planning to get photo mattes signed for my kids and will do this...but still not a huge deal if we don't end up getting the sharpies back.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## NCConch

littlethelen said:


> I heard an awful rumor somewhere that they may have stopped signing items that guests bring to guest services.
> Please tell me this is just a rumor!


Rumor! We sailed the day after Christmas and left a photo mat and Sharpies. Unfortunately we did not pose for many pictures and thus do not have a good photo to put in it.


----------



## maryksupastar

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



Love this one! My passport did not arrive in time for my honeymoon (long, crazy story!!) so it's never been stamped!


----------



## The Sasquatch

For everyone requesting pillow cases and frames, make sure you send a bag of goodies with your stuff.

These kids are sitting up at night signing everyones things and its nice to give them something in return.

As someone suggested, get a box of different color sharpies and they will sign them in the characters colors. Nice additional touch.


----------



## CMontheseas

The Sasquatch said:


> For everyone requesting pillow cases and frames, make sure you send a bag of goodies with your stuff.
> 
> These kids are sitting up at night signing everyones things and its nice to give them something in return.
> 
> As someone suggested, get a box of different color sharpies and they will sign them in the characters colors. Nice additional touch.




That's so sweet! For accuracy's sake, not so much at night as between 1 - 4 in the afternkn depending on their greet/stroll schedule (they technically aren't allowed to do Mickey Mail outside of work areas/off hours!)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

CMontheseas said:


> That's so sweet! For accuracy's sake, not so much at night as between 1 - 4 in the afternkn depending on their greet/stroll schedule (they technically aren't allowed to do Mickey Mail outside of work areas/off hours!)



Thank you for that info.  It's long been speculated here that the characters were putting in extra time (working late, and during breaks) doing this and maybe it would be discontinued because there are too many people requesting it.


----------



## DreamBound23

TheBanksFam said:


> That's what they say....but we took two pillow cases for our two boys and had no problems.  We had a friend with an embroidery machine stitch the boys' names in Waltograph font with the cruise dates and ship. They are asleep on them right now.  So glad we did it.  One more thing I didn't see posted... If someone offers you a drink, it's free!  I didn't know that one until after the Sail Away party.  The drinks are complementary at the Sail Away party and at the Captain's reception.


. Free drinks at the Sail Away party?  Never experienced this?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DreamBound23 said:


> . Free drinks at the Sail Away party?  Never experienced this?



Nope.  At the sailaway party, drinks have a charge.  Now the Captain's reception, there are free drinks, pretty watered down and small.


----------



## carissa1970

DreamBound23 said:


> . Free drinks at the Sail Away party?  Never experienced this?



We got free drinks at the DVC presentations, more than one.


----------



## tinkerone

carissa1970 said:


> We got free drinks at the DVC presentations, more than one.



interesting.  I went to two dvc presentations on our last cruise and didn't get drinks at either.  got a fee backpack thing but no drink.  lol.


----------



## carissa1970

tinkerone said:


> interesting.  I went to two dvc presentations on our last cruise and didn't get drinks at either.  got a fee backpack thing but no drink.  lol.



Maybe I should clarify...the DVC member presentations, not the ones for non-members. I have no idea if that makes a difference or not?  I am positive they gave us mimosas for free, as many as we wanted.


----------



## tinkerone

carissa1970 said:


> Maybe I should clarify...the DVC member presentations, not the ones for non-members. I have no idea if that makes a difference or not?  I am positive they gave us mimosas for free, as many as we wanted.



at least now I don't feel like I missed anything.  lol.  yes, we went to the non-members presentation.  no drinks there but they did give me a bingo card as well, which I never did use.


----------



## Mollie Mooster

I went to the non member DVC presentation and won $200 OBC drawing.


----------



## rescuetink

Mollie Mooster said:


> I went to the non member DVC presentation and won $200 OBC drawing.







The Sasquatch said:


> For everyone requesting pillow cases and frames, make sure you send a bag of goodies with your stuff.
> 
> These kids are sitting up at night signing everyones things and its nice to give them something in return.
> 
> As someone suggested, get a box of different color sharpies and they will sign them in the characters colors. Nice additional touch.



Always take care of the CM's, they deserve it!!


----------



## wrighter

What kinds of goodies might you suggest?


----------



## momof2tx

littlethelen said:


> I heard an awful rumor somewhere that they may have stopped signing items that guests bring to guest services.
> Please tell me this is just a rumor!



We went on the Dream NYE cruise - 12/29/13 - 1/2/14 and left a Mickey white plate with sharpies.  Received back with sharpies on last evening and all looked great!


----------



## Lauralaylin

Does anyone know if there is a size limit?  I wanted to have the matte of a frame signed.  It's not small, although it's the same size as one we carried around WDW in a backpack, so it's not super huge.


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

We had a photo mat signed that holds an 11 x 14 photo. I think your photo mat will be fine.


----------



## rosinski

I want to bring a matte frame to have signed but I'm not sure how to get it on the plane. I would like to get an 8x10 but afraid to pack it in my luggage just in case it gets smashed. Any suggestion?


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

I put my mat in between two bigger pieces of sturdy cardboard. I then packed in the middle of my clothes in a suitcase. It was fine for us.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

TheBanksFam said:


> That's what they say....but we took two pillow cases for our two boys and had no problems.  We had a friend with an embroidery machine stitch the boys' names in Waltograph font with the cruise dates and ship. They are asleep on them right now.  So glad we did it.
> 
> One more thing I didn't see posted... If someone offers you a drink, it's free!  I didn't know that one until after the Sail Away party.  The drinks are complementary at the Sail Away party and at the Captain's reception.



 I was thinking about bringing one photo mat and two pillowcases, it is my hubby's 30th surprise trip to go on Dream in June. So I wanted a frame to get a birthday picture of him, then two pillowcases (one for each of us), would that be an issue?

Also the free drinks and stuff, I am so lost. I thought the cruise was all inclusive. What do you pay for? We don't drink alcohol, so I don't have to worry about this. But I am lost, I thought we didn't pay for any food or drinks, can someone clarify what we pay for so I am not caught off guard. Help!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

RapunzelFloyd said:


> I was thinking about bringing one photo mat and two pillowcases, it is my hubby's 30th surprise trip to go on Dream in June. So I wanted a frame to get a birthday picture of him, then two pillowcases (one for each of us), would that be an issue?
> 
> Also the free drinks and stuff, I am so lost. I thought the cruise was all inclusive. What do you pay for? We don't drink alcohol, so I don't have to worry about this. But I am lost, I thought we didn't pay for any food or drinks, can someone clarify what we pay for so I am not caught off guard. Help!



All food is included, except for the adult dining (Remy/Palo).  Beverages at meals (except for alcoholic) included also included 24/7 from the drink station.  Alcoholic drinks/specialty coffee all have a cost.  Sodas ordered from room service, in the bars/lounges, and from poolside servers have a cost.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

PrincessShmoo said:


> All food is included, except for the adult dining (Remy/Palo).  Beverages at meals (except for alcoholic) included also included 24/7 from the drink station.  Alcoholic drinks/specialty coffee all have a cost.  Sodas ordered from room service, in the bars/lounges, and from poolside servers have a cost.



Thanks  Ok, so food is free everywhere? Just get my own drinks before I head to room to get room service. I plan on bring our refillable mugs from Disney since I was told cups at drink station are tiny.


----------



## Ancaster

Along with alcohol, I brought a 12-pack of mini pop cans in my carry on for the room. Saved a few trips to the deck's fountain pop machine. 
Before a show (or anytime) you can fill a Bubba Keg with pop and ice cream = floats!


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

Ancaster said:


> Along with alcohol, I brought a 12-pack of mini pop cans in my carry on for the room. Saved a few trips to the deck's fountain pop machine.
> Before a show (or anytime) you can fill a Bubba Keg with pop and ice cream = floats!



 so clever, I may have to bring two sets of cups, one for floats and one for soda. Is there a 24/7 icecream area too? I am so excited,  It is getting harder and harder to keep this whole surprise a surprise. 

Can you mail the drinks to ship? We will be on Disney property first, so wouldn't want to spend disney prices for 12 pack for cruise


----------



## Ancaster

On our last DC, the 12 pack of mini pop I bought at a grocery store in Miami beforehand. I think we also brought a 12 of beer, rum in a plastic bottle, a box of wine (lol) and some mini bottles of water to take on excursions. Remember DCL lets you bring what can fit in your carry-on. There's no weight limit like a flight.

Look into Bubba Keg mugs. They are the best thing on the planet on cruises and caribbean vacations.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

Ancaster said:


> On our last DC, the 12 pack of mini pop I bought at a grocery store in Miami beforehand. I think we also brought a 12 of beer, rum in a plastic bottle, a box of wine (lol) and some mini bottles of water to take on excursions. Remember DCL lets you bring what can fit in your carry-on. There's no weight limit like a flight.
> 
> Look into Bubba Keg mugs. They are the best thing on the planet on cruises and caribbean vacations.



 I will thanks


----------



## okstategrads

We just got off of the Wonder.  They only allowed 2 items per stateroom to be signed- so I left 2 pillowcases .. I took our photo mat to the characters and got my own signatures. It worked out great. Also our drinks (we had ones with alcohol in them) weren't free at the sailaway party    You will have a wonderful time!! If you take bottles of wine, remember to take a corkscrew. We forgot ours


----------



## PrincessShmoo

RapunzelFloyd said:


> so clever, I may have to bring two sets of cups, one for floats and one for soda. Is there a 24/7 icecream area too? I am so excited,  It is getting harder and harder to keep this whole surprise a surprise.
> 
> *Can you mail the drinks to ship? We will be on Disney property first, so wouldn't want to spend disney prices for 12 pack for cruise*



From the FAQ sticky on the first page:

Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009
" ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
" The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
" The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.
" NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing." The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

okstategrads said:


> We just got off of the Wonder.  They only allowed 2 items per stateroom to be signed- so I left 2 pillowcases .. I took our photo mat to the characters and got my own signatures. It worked out great. Also our drinks (we had ones with alcohol in them) weren't free at the sailaway party    You will have a wonderful time!! If you take bottles of wine, remember to take a corkscrew. We forgot ours




 hmmmm, someone told me they were free at the sailaway party, so weird. But we don't drink anyways.


----------



## okstategrads

Wish they would've been free


----------



## Racer X

Speaking of Sail Away...

Just recently off a 4 day Dream cruise.  Went off to find my wife a sail away drink (in a souvenir plastic cup no less)... I get accused of drinking hers so i got 2... $22 later...

Anyways literally 10 mins later, they couldnt give them away!  2 for 1!  $5!  so a hint would be just chill and wait until the middle of the party and get yours 2 for 1 or 1/2 price


----------



## The Sasquatch

CMontheseas said:


> That's so sweet! For accuracy's sake, not so much at night as between 1 - 4 in the afternkn depending on their greet/stroll schedule (they technically aren't allowed to do Mickey Mail outside of work areas/off hours!)



That is great info! I thought there might be actually many CM's doing the signatures. Didnt think it was actually the characters.

We usually stuff a bag with candy and snack stuff assuming CM's don't get off the boat a lot.


----------



## Phantomzkb

Racer X said:


> Speaking of Sail Away...
> 
> Just recently off a 4 day Dream cruise.  Went off to find my wife a sail away drink (in a souvenir plastic cup no less)... I get accused of drinking hers so i got 2... $22 later...
> 
> Anyways literally 10 mins later, they couldnt give them away!  2 for 1!  $5!  so a hint would be just chill and wait until the middle of the party and get yours 2 for 1 or 1/2 price




This is great to watch for!
Thanks for the info


----------



## MINNIEANN MOUSE

Phantomzkb said:


> This is great to watch for! Thanks for the info



Do the "sail away" drinks still get charged to your room?  Good to know...we will just wait it out, thanks for the top ;-)


----------



## Minniemiss

MINNIEANN MOUSE said:


> Do the "sail away" drinks still get charged to your room?  Good to know...we will just wait it out, thanks for the top ;-)




Yes, they will ask for your room  key.


----------



## susanv

RapunzelFloyd said:


> Thanks  Ok, so food is free everywhere? Just get my own drinks before I head to room to get room service. I plan on bring our refillable mugs from Disney since I was told cups at drink station are tiny.



Food from room service is free, however packaged snacks ie. m&m's have a fee.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

susanv said:


> Food from room service is free, however packaged snacks ie. m&m's have a fee.



what about the mickey bars?


----------



## valee

And for those newbies, there's apparently a charge for smoothies. Although why you would want a smoothie when there's Mickey bars available in exchange for a room service tip...

Edited:  I can mangle a sentence - I meant to convey that the info in my message was for newbies, not that only newbies are charged for smoothies. That would really be an ugly secret.


----------



## DaisyNY

Does everything get charged to your room...or can you use good old-fashioned cash if you like???


----------



## dllocals

RapunzelFloyd said:


> what about the mickey bars?



Room service includes Mickey Bars, even though they are not on the Room Service Menu Card. We just got off the Fantasy and ordered Mickey Bars on three different nights. It is customary to tip your room service person.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

valee said:


> And for those newbies, there's apparently a charge for smoothies. Although why you would want a smoothie when there's Mickey bars available in exchange for a room service tip...
> 
> Edited:  I can mangle a sentence - I meant to convey that the info in my message was for newbies, not that only newbies are charged for smoothies. That would really be an ugly secret.



 
That would be mean
Anyways so the Mickey bars are free, but of course we need to tip room service. I am right in the fact that the room service waiters are not part of our normal room crew, so we need to tip them at delivery, right?


----------



## Mazz519

Racer X said:


> Speaking of Sail Away...
> 
> Just recently off a 4 day Dream cruise.  Went off to find my wife a sail away drink (in a souvenir plastic cup no less)... I get accused of drinking hers so i got 2... $22 later...
> 
> Anyways literally 10 mins later, they couldnt give them away!  2 for 1!  $5!  so a hint would be just chill and wait until the middle of the party and get yours 2 for 1 or 1/2 price



Same thing happened to me on the Fantasy in JulyDefinitely wait !!!


----------



## ChristyBrown

RapunzelFloyd said:


> I was thinking about bringing one photo mat and two pillowcases, it is my hubby's 30th surprise trip to go on Dream in June. So I wanted a frame to get a birthday picture of him, then two pillowcases (one for each of us), would that be an issue?  Also the free drinks and stuff, I am so lost. I thought the cruise was all inclusive. What do you pay for? We don't drink alcohol, so I don't have to worry about this. But I am lost, I thought we didn't pay for any food or drinks, can someone clarify what we pay for so I am not caught off guard. Help!



If it is just the two of you traveling, they limit the number of items you are having signed to 2.  They only make exceptions if you have more than two children in your stateroom.  My husband and I traveled just the two of us and we took 3 pillowcases.  They would only take 2 of them when we arrived.  We were on a 7 night cruise and the two cases were returned to us on the second night signed, so I took the third down after they returned  the other two and they ended up signing it as well. I don't know if that was a fluke since it appears that you normally will not get your signed items until the last night. I had begged them at guest services to take all three the first day and they refused, so this is how we got around it. Not sure if it would work out that way every time though.  Good luck!


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

ChristyBrown said:


> If it is just the two of you traveling, they limit the number of items you are having signed to 2.  They only make exceptions if you have more than two children in your stateroom.  My husband and I traveled just the two of us and we took 3 pillowcases.  They would only take 2 of them when we arrived.  We were on a 7 night cruise and the two cases were returned to us on the second night signed, so I took the third down after they returned  the other two and they ended up signing it as well. I don't know if that was a fluke since it appears that you normally will not get your signed items until the last night. I had begged them at guest services to take all three the first day and they refused, so this is how we got around it. Not sure if it would work out that way every time though.  Good luck!



Well I will just go with one photo mat and a pillowcase, we can save it for when we have kids and put it in their room. It is only a four day cruise, so I don't know if I would have the time to try to get the other one signed. Oh well.


----------



## snchpnz

All this talk about tipping for room service. You can just write the tip on the receipt and it goes to the person bringing you the food, right? That's what I did. I hate to think I stiffed them.


----------



## SG101

Drinks are free on Captains night out in the lobby.


----------



## jcemom

snchpnz said:


> All this talk about tipping for room service. You can just write the tip on the receipt and it goes to the person bringing you the food, right? That's what I did. I hate to think I stiffed them.



I was informed by a rather snippy CM delivering our room service that cash is preferred. He was the only unfriendly CM we encountered the entire cruise. I would have tipped $5 but gave him $2 cash instead.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

jcemom said:


> I was informed by a rather snippy CM delivering our room service that cash is preferred. He was the only unfriendly CM we encountered the entire cruise. I would have tipped $5 but gave him $2 cash instead.



he should be lucky you gave him that with that attitude, don't we all think Disney is supposed to be magic? I am glad he was the only unfriendly one


----------



## NJ911Emerg

Mazz519 said:


> Same thing happened to me on the Fantasy in July&#133;Definitely wait !!!


.   This is good to know. I still have the cup from my first cruise. Loving all the ideas and the helpful hints. (In)patiently waiting for my August 23rd, 2014 trip on the Fantasy!


----------



## Bear3412

Regarding the room service tip; I tell them when ordering if they want a tip, bring a slip. I do this because some report they got no slip.
With a slip you can add a tip, sign, and it will be charged to your onboard account. 

The other debate is whether the delivery person keeps all the tip if on a slip. It may  be pooled.    But may keep it all, if not on a slip. (cash) Well at least keeps more.  
ETA; That may explain the preference for  cash from the delivery CM. 

The debate goes on, well .... at least in my mind.


----------



## MDennis28

I have heard that if u tip in cash, delivery person keeps it all. If u sign the slip and add it to your room bill, the delivery person shares it with the person you spoke with on the phone to place your order.


----------



## yvetticonfetti

valee said:
			
		

> And for those newbies, there's apparently a charge for smoothies. Although why you would want a smoothie when there's Mickey bars available in exchange for a room service tip...
> 
> Edited:  I can mangle a sentence - I meant to convey that the info in my message was for newbies, not that only newbies are charged for smoothies. That would really be an ugly secret.



I heard smoothies are free at certain places & kids clubs. Is that true?


----------



## debsters41

yvetticonfetti said:


> I heard smoothies are free at certain places & kids clubs. Is that true?



I can say that during the 'smoothie hour' at the teen club (Vibe) my daughter was able to try many different flavored smoothies and there was no charge.  Make sure your teens ask for it on the first night while they are deciding on activities.


----------



## joycsk

Mazz519 said:


> Same thing happened to me on the Fantasy in JulyDefinitely wait !!!



Just be aware that your drink will be melted and watery.  That is part of why they go down in price.  I've read the general tip on Never taking a drink from a passing server and always going to get them from the bar.  If you get it from a deck server with a tray, the drinks are not so "fresh."


----------



## jcemom

Bear3412 said:


> Regarding the room service tip; I tell them when ordering if they want a tip, bring a slip. I do this because some report they got no slip.
> With a slip you can add a tip, sign, and it will be charged to your onboard account.
> 
> The other debate is whether the delivery person keeps all the tip if on a slip. It may  be pooled.    But may keep it all, if not on a slip. (cash) Well at least keeps more.
> ETA; That may explain the preference for  cash from the delivery CM.
> 
> The debate goes on, well .... at least in my mind.



I had read the debate of signing the slip or tipping cash before we went, so I had a bunch of $1s and $5s just in case. The first couple of times we ordered room service they handed me a slip and I signed it, because we had a lot of stateroom credit to use up. I asked one young lady if it was better to sign the slip or tip cash, and she said whichever I preferred, and thanked me. When that guy came in he wasn't very friendly right off the bat. He didn't give me a slip. I asked if there was a slip for me to sign. He said something to the effect of "No. I would rather have cash." He didn't say it in a pleasant way. I wouldn't have minding him telling me the preference was for cash. He just wasn't nice about it. 

Maybe he was just having a bad day.


----------



## Bear3412

jcemom said:


> I had read the debate of signing the slip .....



Thanks for the expanded details. Yeah, could have been a bad day.  We all have them.

 What MDennis228 posted sounds familiar too, and I agree. And I feel that is why some pax say they don't always bring a slip.  But I feel they do infact have a slip, likely required, some just act like they don't, so they can keep more tip. IMO
Of course some are more pleasant about it, and keep the difference to themselves.

Weird how we prefer to know all the intricacies involved behind the operational scenes. I do feel the majority want to know for the crews benefit though. IMO


----------



## rescuetink

Bear3412 said:


> Weird how we prefer to know all the intricacies involved behind the operational scenes. I do feel the majority want to know for the crews benefit though. IMO



*
OH SO TRUE!!!!*


----------



## Racer X

rescuetink said:


> *
> OH SO TRUE!!!!*



Should cruising be this complicated  

And yes - the sail away drinks to get watered a bit, but a quick stir and they are not so bad for $5


----------



## Bear3412

Racer X said:


> Should cruising be this complicated
> 
> And yes - the sail away drinks to get watered a bit, but a quick stir and they are not so bad for $5



They go down faster too in this state.


----------



## autismgoesdisney

okstategrads said:


> We just got off of the Wonder.  They only allowed 2 items per stateroom to be signed- so I left 2 pillowcases .. I took our photo mat to the characters and got my own signatures. It worked out great. Also our drinks (we had ones with alcohol in them) weren't free at the sailaway party    You will have a wonderful time!! If you take bottles of wine, remember to take a corkscrew. We forgot ours



May I ask how many children you travelled with in your stateroom?  I was told they would sign a pillowcase for each of my three children.


----------



## CMontheseas

FWIW I'm only sitting 2 tables away from the bell box crewmembers, I could ask them about tipping if you like


*nevermind I just did anyway. From the horse's mouth re: room service:
"When we receive any tips in cash we can keep it and not have to declare the total to anyone. The slips are collected and divided among the entire bell box department. It takes a while 1-2 weeks for these tips to show up on the paycheck and you can never really know how much you got. We are never supposed to just tell the guests to give us cash."


----------



## Bear3412

CMontheseas said:


> .... I just did anyway. From the horse's mouth re: room service ....



Well there you go.  

Thanks so much for settling this.  My small brain can now relax. 



On another subject; Does DCL know you are sharing policies, procedures, and incredible helpful information? Are they watching/reading your posts? Did you have to get permission?
Of course I somewhat recall some discussion on this earlier. 
TIA

You deserve a monthly bonus. IMHO


----------



## Momma2Jax

CMontheseas said:


> FWIW I'm only sitting 2 tables away from the bell box crewmembers, I could ask them about tipping if you like  *nevermind I just did anyway. From the horse's mouth re: room service: "When we receive any tips in cash we can keep it and not have to declare the total to anyone. The slips are collected and divided among the entire bell box department. It takes a while 1-2 weeks for these tips to show up on the paycheck and you can never really know how much you got. We are never supposed to just tell the guests to give us cash."



Thank you! Great to know! I will make sure to do cash!


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

I don't know how much room service we will be doing with a four night cruise and all the food options but I agree, I will bring some singles for this purpose, seems like a long time to have to wait for their tips.


----------



## snchpnz

Hmm, I don't know how I feel about the tip sharing policy. I received excellent service from the phone operator who took my room service order. She was very helpful in explaining the stuff on the menu so I guess I don't mind if she got part of the tip. I also loved how they would call in the mornings before bringing up the breakfast. It gave me time to put something on without having to rush around worrying about the poor person holding a heavy tray outside my door. I wonder if it would be too weird to just split the tip between cash for the person who brings the food and then adding a little something on the receipt to be split between those behind the scenes.


----------



## Bear3412

snchpnz said:


> .... split the tip between cash for the person who brings the food and then adding a little something on the receipt to be split between those behind the scenes.



That's very thoughtful, and sounds very equitable. 

But a tad more time consuming.  Seconds count aboard. Especially at $2.67/sec.


----------



## CMontheseas

Bear3412 said:


> Well there you go.
> 
> Thanks so much for settling this.  My small brain can now relax.
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject; Does DCL know you are sharing policies, procedures, and incredible helpful information? Are they watching/reading your posts? Did you have to get permission?
> Of course I somewhat recall some discussion on this earlier.
> TIA
> 
> You deserve a monthly bonus. IMHO



Yeah, my managers have been pretty clear that anything within the ordinary realm of information that we'd be able to say to guests if asked is fair to be open and honest about.

It's a lot of confidential things like security codes, safety alerts, onboard numbers, crew procedures that aren't meant to be public, pretty much anything with actual numbers and figures that can be abused in the wrong hands can't be shared! So for example I can't go in the computers here and list down the policies and contingency plans in the Cruise Director's file, or go into the backstage areas and take photos of schematics and things!


*Where I might be in trouble is Character Integrity so I've been tiptoeing and deliberate in using non magic-killing speak what talking expressly about the characters because I don't want my roommate in trouble either! *


----------



## aan1701

Ok in 13 cruises with DCL and a ton of room service orders I have never seen a Slip.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## debsters41

aan1701 said:


> Ok in 13 cruises with DCL and a ton of room service orders I have never seen a Slip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



I have never seen a slip either, although I have only done 4 cruises. Maybe nobody gets a slip the first order, and slips are brought to those who did not tip in cash the first time?


----------



## Bear3412

aan1701 said:


> Ok in 13 cruises with DCL and a ton of room service orders I have never seen a Slip.



Like I said .... few report the slip offer option.

 I wonder how the phone operator(s)/RS staff feel about this.
Does the delivery CM report that the pax didn't tip. 

Hey, we found more folks to acknowledge.


----------



## wajones2

We always saw a slip, but decided to tip cash last cruise. Had no idea about the difference until I read here.


----------



## DisneyMom14

Wow!!! I can't believe I read this ENTIRE thread!!!  I'm not sure when I started but I think it took me over a week. 

I've found some really great tips and lots of good info.

I have a question for those more experienced cruisers.  If you are bringing alcohol, water, and/or soda in your carry-on, what exactly are you using for your carry-ons?  This sounds so heavy! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DisneyMom14 said:


> Wow!!! I can't believe I read this ENTIRE thread!!!  I'm not sure when I started but I think it took me over a week.
> 
> I've found some really great tips and lots of good info.
> 
> I have a question for those more experienced cruisers.  If you are bringing alcohol, water, and/or soda in your carry-on, what exactly are you using for your carry-ons?  This sounds so heavy!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Many people use rolling carryon bags.  Others just a "regular" carry on type, or backpack.

One note, no need to bring water onboard.  The water onboard is processed just like most bottled water (reverse osmosis and filtered) and tastes fine.


----------



## ChristyBrown

autismgoesdisney said:


> May I ask how many children you travelled with in your stateroom?  I was told they would sign a pillowcase for each of my three children.



If your three children are sailing with you, they will sign all three.  If the children are not with you, it is only two per stateroom.  My DH and I sailed without the kids and took three cases.  They would only accept two to be signed.  They said they only make exceptions if there are more than two children in the room.


----------



## SUZI

Thanks for all these great tips!
I have read several posts, but not the entire thread, so I'm sorry if this was already discussed.

Regarding the photo mats:  what is the smallest sized photo mat that I could bring still have room for the signatures?  Would a mat for a 5X7 be too small? How about a mat for an 8x10?  Is there a zip lock bag big enough for a large mat?

Also, should I state landscape vs portrait? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lisamarie4400

SUZI said:


> Thanks for all these great tips! I have read several posts, but not the entire thread, so I'm sorry if this was already discussed.  Regarding the photo mats:  what is the smallest sized photo mat that I could bring still have room for the signatures?  Would a mat for a 5X7 be too small? How about a mat for an 8x10?  Is there a zip lock bag big enough for a large mat?  Also, should I state landscape vs portrait?  Thanks!



I used a 5x7 mat but it was in an 8x10 frame so it was much wider. Plenty of room.


----------



## TeamH5

SUZI said:


> Thanks for all these great tips! I have read several posts, but not the entire thread, so I'm sorry if this was already discussed.  Regarding the photo mats:  what is the smallest sized photo mat that I could bring still have room for the signatures?  Would a mat for a 5X7 be too small? How about a mat for an 8x10?  Is there a zip lock bag big enough for a large mat?  Also, should I state landscape vs portrait?  Thanks!



I fit an 8x10 mat into a gallon sized ziplock bag with the markers. I can't remember if I stated landscape or Portrait. I just picked a picture from the bunch at Shutters that fit, ours was signed Portrait and we have a really nice family photo on the staircase from the dream that fit perfectly in there.  I did draw a line in pencil around the mat and asked that they stay inside so we could see all the signatures in full view, without any if them being hidden behind the frame (cuz part of the mat is covered by the frame) and they did as asked! 

This next cruise I think I'll do pillow cases for all the kids, and use an iron on photo or have one screen printed on them.


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

TeamH5 said:


> I fit an 8x10 mat into a gallon sized ziplock bag with the markers. I can't remember if I stated landscape or Portrait. I just picked a picture from the bunch at Shutters that fit, ours was signed Portrait and we have a really nice family photo on the staircase from the dream that fit perfectly in there.  I did draw a line in pencil around the mat and asked that they stay inside so we could see all the signatures in full view, without any if them being hidden behind the frame (cuz part of the mat is covered by the frame) and they did as asked!
> 
> This next cruise I think I'll do pillow cases for all the kids, and use an iron on photo or have one screen printed on them.



I am thinking of gifting 8x10 mats for 5x7 pics as part of my fe with maybe the name of our cruise on the bottom and some markers, would this be a good gift?


----------



## wcw57

great idea for a fe gift but good luck getting it INTO the FE!!!!


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

wcw57 said:


> great idea for a fe gift but good luck getting it INTO the FE!!!!



lol, didn't think about that, was thinking I could deliver them first night, so they could be sent to get signed it is only 4 day cruise. I could just attach the ziplock bag to fe some how, hmmmmm


----------



## okstategrads

autismgoesdisney said:


> May I ask how many children you travelled with in your stateroom?  I was told they would sign a pillowcase for each of my three children.


We had  2 children in our room


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

I just need an opinion I am doing a fe exchange and I want to make recycled crayons (large fun shape) and coloring books for the kids, how young is too young for large crayons and coloring books and also what is too old for these gifts. I still like to color and I am 33


----------



## Katekins13

RapunzelFloyd said:


> I just need an opinion I am doing a fe exchange and I want to make recycled crayons (large fun shape) and coloring books for the kids, how young is too young for large crayons and coloring books and also what is too old for these gifts. I still like to color and I am 33



I love that idea! My daughter has been playing with crayons since about a year old - maybe even younger - so I would around 1 would be ok esp bc you said they are large. 

And I agree with you - I'm 32 and color as much as my daughter lol


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

Katekins13 said:


> I love that idea! My daughter has been playing with crayons since about a year old - maybe even younger - so I would around 1 would be ok esp bc you said they are large.
> 
> And I agree with you - I'm 32 and color as much as my daughter lol



Lol, awesome!! 

I was thinking for 3 to 11 for the age group. I am making the coloring books now! Thanks so much for your help


----------



## lillyshelle

OK so I have a question about the signatures on the pillowcases... Does the signature bleed through to the other side if I use a permanent marker? Or does Disney take care of that issue? Just didn't know if there would be a problem with this. TIA


----------



## joycsk

lillyshelle said:


> OK so I have a question about the signatures on the pillowcases... Does the signature bleed through to the other side if I use a permanent marker? Or does Disney take care of that issue? Just didn't know if there would be a problem with this. TIA



For t-shirts or pillow cases, place a thin sheet of cardboard inside and then there isn't a bleeding issue.


----------



## Ancaster

DisneyMom14 said:


> Wow!!! I can't believe I read this ENTIRE thread!!!  I'm not sure when I started but I think it took me over a week.
> 
> I've found some really great tips and lots of good info.
> 
> I have a question for those more experienced cruisers.  If you are bringing alcohol, water, and/or soda in your carry-on, what exactly are you using for your carry-ons?  This sounds so heavy!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Unlike an airline, there is no (reasonable limit) to the number of carryons you can bring on the ship so we bring an extra empty duffle bag packed in our suitcase which we take out, shop in Florida for alcohol, small cans of pop, juiceboxes, etc that we then put in the duffle for the ship.

The size limit is actually larger than what's posted. As long as the bag can go through the scanner, it's good. So if your duffle is slightly larger, no worries.

Remember that alcohol in checked luggage will be removed and given back to you at the end of the cruise, so don't put any in those suitcases being checked! And anything that comes in a commercial can or bottle such as those ordered for room service is charged. They do not send fountain pop or juice you can get on Deck9 to your room.


----------



## Ancaster

lillyshelle said:


> OK so I have a question about the signatures on the pillowcases... Does the signature bleed through to the other side if I use a permanent marker? Or does Disney take care of that issue? Just didn't know if there would be a problem with this. TIA



In addition to cardboard, write a note that it may bleed through and you would appreciate the cardboard left inside for signing.

We used fabric markers:


----------



## alagille

We used the Pluto Pajama Party pillowcases that they made in the club one night while on the cruise for signatures. The kids colored some of the pluto picture while in the club and the characters signed all around the graphic. They love them!


----------



## kdesantis44

We did something different for signatures.  We got the big Mickey gloves and got those signed.  They are stuffed so well that they stand on DS' desk.  He still likes them three years later.


----------



## Lisamarie4400

kdesantis44 said:


> We did something different for signatures.  We got the big Mickey gloves and got those signed.  They are stuffed so well that they stand on DS' desk.  He still likes them three years later.



This is a great idea. We own the gloves already. We are almost 6 hours from FL on our drive down but we will do it next time.


----------



## rescuetink

kdesantis44 said:


> We did something different for signatures.  We got the big Mickey gloves and got those signed.  They are stuffed so well that they stand on DS' desk.  He still likes them three years later.



WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!   I gotta do this!!


----------



## mrslfc

Ancaster said:


> Unlike an airline, there is no (reasonable limit) to the number of carryons you can bring on the ship so we bring an extra empty duffle bag packed in our suitcase which we take out, shop in Florida for alcohol, small cans of pop, juiceboxes, etc that we then put in the duffle for the ship.
> 
> The size limit is actually larger than what's posted. As long as the bag can go through the scanner, it's good. So if your duffle is slightly larger, no worries.
> 
> Remember that alcohol in checked luggage will be removed and given back to you at the end of the cruise, so don't put any in those suitcases being checked! And anything that comes in a commercial can or bottle such as those ordered for room service is charged. They do not send fountain pop or juice you can get on Deck9 to your room.




Hi it has take a while but I have read through all these post, thanks so much for the tips I have made loads of notes for my first cruise in Aug!!!

Just wondering for the carry on, I have a wheelie bag that is a couple of inches bigger than the size posted do you think this would be ok?  How strict are they on the size?


----------



## Bear3412

mrslfc said:


> .... I have a wheelie bag that is a couple of inches bigger than the size posted do you think this would be ok? ....





Also ...  Welcome


----------



## GenerationK-er

No need to rent the inner tubes on Castaway Cay.  They can typically be found abandoned on the island a couple of hours after debarkation and they are HUGE!


----------



## NAB

mrslfc said:


> Hi it has take a while but I have read through all these post, thanks so much for the tips I have made loads of notes for my first cruise in Aug!!!
> 
> Just wondering for the carry on, I have a wheelie bag that is a couple of inches bigger than the size posted do you think this would be ok?  How strict are they on the size?



It has to go though the x ray machine so keep that in mind. Same type as at the airport.


----------



## mrslfc

Bear3412 said:


> Also ...  Welcome




Thanks


----------



## mrslfc

NAB said:


> It has to go though the x ray machine so keep that in mind. Same type as at the airport.



Ok great thanks, I have taken it on a plane many times and is actually a lot smaller then some others I have seen on flights so should be fine


----------



## Ancaster

mrslfc said:


> Ok great thanks, I have taken it on a plane many times and is actually a lot smaller then some others I have seen on flights so should be fine



I saw some bags larger than my duffle go through the machine (ours is the exact limit). If you have a problem, unless it's a hard case, remove some items, bring extra grocery type cloth bags or use your beach bag, and put the excess in them. You are allowed more than one carryon.
Just remember you will be lugging around anything you carry in until your room is ready.


----------



## mrslfc

Ancaster said:


> I saw some bags larger than my duffle go through the machine (ours is the exact limit). If you have a problem, unless it's a hard case, remove some items, bring extra grocery type cloth bags or use your beach bag, and put the excess in them. You are allowed more than one carryon.
> Just remember you will be lugging around anything you carry in until your room is ready.



Thanks it should be fine I think as it is only a couple of inches bigger on the width and it has wheels so not worried about having to carry it, want to be able to put wine and beer in it!!


----------



## MrsRaker

Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## DisneyMom14

Ancaster said:


> Unlike an airline, there is no (reasonable limit) to the number of carryons you can bring on the ship so we bring an extra empty duffle bag packed in our suitcase which we take out, shop in Florida for alcohol, small cans of pop, juiceboxes, etc that we then put in the duffle for the ship.  The size limit is actually larger than what's posted. As long as the bag can go through the scanner, it's good. So if your duffle is slightly larger, no worries.  Remember that alcohol in checked luggage will be removed and given back to you at the end of the cruise, so don't put any in those suitcases being checked! And anything that comes in a commercial can or bottle such as those ordered for room service is charged. They do not send fountain pop or juice you can get on Deck9 to your room.



Thanks!


----------



## Godiva5

My organizer is actually on a hanger, with 12 pockets on each side.  Never been on a Disney cruise before.  Are their wall hooks in either of the washrooms to hang it on?


----------



## nancipants

GenerationK-er said:


> No need to rent the inner tubes on Castaway Cay.  They can typically be found abandoned on the island a couple of hours after debarkation and they are HUGE!



Just make sure you're not taking anyone's float!


----------



## Ancaster

I don't know if you would call this a secret perse, our dining family who we were paired with did not ask for a joining room (they came by themselves) but they randomly got one where there is a door, locked all the time, between them and the room next to them. 

They said they could easily hear the other party. Whereas both times we've cruised, we did not hear our neighbours at all.


----------



## carissa1970

Ancaster said:


> I don't know if you would call this a secret perse, our dining family who we were paired with did not ask for a joining room (they came by themselves) but they randomly got one where there is a door, locked all the time, between them and the room next to them.  They said they could easily hear the other party. Whereas both times we've cruised, we did not hear our neighbours at all.



We had joining rooms and never heard a sound. We weren't even sure anyone was over there.   We also had the laundry directly next to us on the other side and never heard a thing. In fact, unless we opened the door to the hall, it was silent.


----------



## Ancaster

Was there someone there though?

Our friends said they heard the same wakeup song every morning. Burned into their memory, lol.


----------



## jcemom

We had a connecting room. We did hear the other family a couple of times, but it wasn't too loud. We have heard FAR more noise in the hallways and neighboring rooms of the Disney resorts than we heard from our Dream stateroom.


----------



## dinkydee718

NHdisneylover said:


> Challenge the kids to an ABC photo shoot (they must find somewhere for every letter of the alphabet to have their picture taken--A is for Animator's, etc.).  Makes for a great scrapbook when you get home.



Love this idea! Glad my son is 'Xander.' My kids can take a picture in Xander's cabin!


----------



## bvpascoe

valbob89 said:


> Many or all of these ideas may have all ready been mentioned in this long but very helpful thread but we find them helpful: rubber door stop to hold the door open when moving luggage in and out magnetic clip to keep current navigator on the back of door (we always seem to misplace it otherwise) high lighter to mark activities in the navigator bathroom air freshener printed address labels for our disembarking tags one dollar bills to tip room service etc. thank you cards to write a note with our tip cards and for our table mates suction cup hooks to hang in the bathrooms and closet doors candy/treats to give our room host each day disposable shower cap, tooth brush and razor pre-written address labels for postcards and postcard stamps travel mugs and large zip lock bags for those trips to the beverage and goofy fast food in the morning  We order room service the first night, getting a coffee carafe, container of sugar packages, carton of milk, salt and pepper and wine glasses. We keep all in the cabinet for use during the entire cruise.  We usually get a bowl of fruit too and use the empty bowl to dump our pocket stuff in one place when we come in the room.. Husband seems to misplace items, i.e. pins, lip balm, sun glasses if we don't have a designated place I can move them to.



Great tips - love especially the magnetic clips!


----------



## sunshineNJ

Are there free drink locations on every deck?    Thanks


----------



## debsters41

Godiva5 said:


> My organizer is actually on a hanger, with 12 pockets on each side.  Never been on a Disney cruise before.  Are their wall hooks in either of the washrooms to hang it on?



There is a hook in the hallway outside the the bathroom door but just before the sitting / bedroom.  or you can hang it in the closet.  I do not remember if there are hooks inside the washroom because it was convenient for me to have it outside.


----------



## debsters41

sunshineNJ said:


> Are there free drink locations on every deck?    Thanks



The 'free' drink location is the soda fountain and coffee / hot water  machine outside the buffet area on deck 9 (magic class) or deck 11 (dream class)  There is also a fountain inside the buffet area which is available when the buffet is open.


----------



## muse7mom

sherekhan said:


> The more sharpies you put in, the prettier it will be.  I gave them about 7 or 8 from a big pack with colors like aqua, orange, etc.  They will even personalize it with your child's name if you request it.  (Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't get the pens back)



Just seeking an opinion here because I can't make a decision:  I ordered an embroidered pillowcase from etsy and will take it to be signed as a surprise for DD's birthday.  It will be pink and black embroidery.  I was thinking of having only pink and black markers included to match.  Or, do you think the multi colors would be better?  TIA!


----------



## HeddyRuth

muse7mom said:


> Just seeking an opinion here because I can't make a decision:  I ordered an embroidered pillowcase from etsy and will take it to be signed as a surprise for DD's birthday.  It will be pink and black embroidery.  I was thinking of having only pink and black markers included to match.  Or, do you think the multi colors would be better?  TIA!



We did the same with pink and purple markers.  The problem we had was there were so many signatures that they became dull before they were done and many of the signatures are already faded.  If you do this, and I think it looks really nice, I recommend placing multiple markers in the bag so there are no issues especially with the purple which is lighter.


----------



## MyShoes

Has anyone brought a picture frame matte for the characters to sign?  It could be a fun matte around a formal night picture.


----------



## HeddyRuth

MyShoes said:


> Has anyone brought a picture frame matte for the characters to sign?  It could be a fun matte around a formal night picture.



We did a black mat with a silver pen around a black and white photo from formal night.  It looks amazing.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

We also did a black mat with silver pen for our 25th anniversary - we have a picture from our dinner at palo in it and it looks great


----------



## SnBDiva

And please forgive me if I have misunderstood something but...

we rather enjoy dressing in our formal attire & on the Golden Mickeys night it appears that the "not so secret" in having the late seating dining (even with fewer children & not having to rush back from excursions) there is a great possibility of missing the Golden Mickeys After Party. Is this the case?


----------



## MissCallie

Thanks for all the interesting tips and ideas!  Can't wait for my trip!


----------



## weniepooh

Ok, so for seating with the rotational dining for supper, do they automatically put you with other people? We are a family of 4 and I would prefer to have our own take.  Could we request to have our own table?


----------



## princess333

On our last cruise with Disney, we were a group of 4 adults and I asked my TA if we could request a table for four as we did not wish to be seated with anyone else as one of our group is quite shy and would find it awkward and not enjoyable eating with people that they do not know. We were told that we could make this request and that it would be noted but could not be guaranteed. We did get a table for four which made us very happy. 
It is always worth asking.


----------



## weniepooh

Princess333 thank you!. I guess I can always try and just request it


----------



## weniepooh

Princess333 thank you!. I guess I can always try and request it


----------



## NAB

I guess we have been lucky then , we have done 7 cruises and our family of 4 has always been at a table by ourselves without asking. 

If you are on the Dream or Fantasy though the tables are so close you could be at the other table of 4.  Your very close to your neighbours.


----------



## jcemom

NAB said:


> If you are on the Dream or Fantasy though the tables are so close you could be at the other table of 4.  Your very close to your neighbours.



We were able to carry on a conversation with our neighbors in Animator's (on the Dream) as if they were seated at our table lol. It was like a big 'ol family holiday dinner lol.


----------



## Microbe1936

Bump...this is a great resource!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## OhioNR

We requested and got a table with just the 4 of us... Guest services told us we were with another family but when we got to the dining room we were not with anyone else...


----------



## coastiewifern

NHdisneylover said:


> I love the matte idea for signatures!
> 
> 1.Ask at guest services (only on the Magic I think) for the self guided art tour booklet.
> 
> 2.Buy the Passporter Treasure Hunt book.  I don't have i tyet and it is mostly for WDW but is supposed to have hunts for the ships as well.
> 
> 3. Challenge the kids to an ABC photo shoot (they must find somewhere for every letter of the alphabet to have their picture taken--A is for Animator's, etc.).  Makes for a great scrapbook when you get home.
> 
> 4. Tour the hallways to check out everyone's door decorations.  Take a pad of sticky notes to leave messages for doors you really like.
> 
> Missaulalie, maybe we can do some of these together on the first 14 days



Never heard of the treasure hunt book but I am intrigued.  Love the photo shoot idea.  Very cleaver and fun to do with their phones


----------



## The Master P

RapunzelFloyd said:


> I just need an opinion I am doing a fe exchange and I want to make recycled crayons (large fun shape) and coloring books for the kids, how young is too young for large crayons and coloring books and also what is too old for these gifts. I still like to color and I am 33


I say you could do the coloring books for ages1-11(I'm 14 and still like to color^.^), but I think you should get the 9-11 year olds something more "grown up" as well...  They like feeling older lol.


----------



## lulucornbread

SnBDiva said:


> And please forgive me if I have misunderstood something but...  we rather enjoy dressing in our formal attire & on the Golden Mickeys night it appears that the "not so secret" in having the late seating dining (even with fewer children & not having to rush back from excursions) there is a great possibility of missing the Golden Mickeys After Party. Is this the case?



What is the GM after party?


----------



## lulucornbread

What is the GM after party?


----------



## Hernandez6060

Golden Mickey's after party


----------



## AmyAnne

princess333 said:


> On our last cruise with Disney, we were a group of 4 adults and I asked my TA if we could request a table for four as we did not wish to be seated with anyone else as one of our group is quite shy and would find it awkward and not enjoyable eating with people that they do not know. We were told that we could make this request and that it would be noted but could not be guaranteed. We did get a table for four which made us very happy.
> It is always worth asking.



How far in advance did you make the request?


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Hernandez6060 said:


> Golden Mickey's after party



I think they got that from the previous reply. I believe they are asking what it actually is.  I'm curious too as I've never seen it.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

AmyAnne said:


> How far in advance did you make the request?



You can make it at any time prior to the cruise.


----------



## lulucornbread

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I think they got that from the previous reply. I believe they are asking what it actually is.  I'm curious too as I've never seen it.



yes! what is the after party exactly?


----------



## Hernandez6060

Sorry we didn't go to it.  We ended up doing something else between the Golden Mickeys and our late dinner seating.


----------



## PrincessDuck

weniepooh said:


> Ok, so for seating with the rotational dining for supper, do they automatically put you with other people? We are a family of 4 and I would prefer to have our own take.  Could we request to have our own table?



We have cruised 3 times as a family of 4 and never been seated with someone else.  I have never had a request put in...  How common is it that families are seated with other families?


----------



## PrincessDuck

weniepooh said:


> Ok, so for seating with the rotational dining for supper, do they automatically put you with other people? We are a family of 4 and I would prefer to have our own take.  Could we request to have our own table?



We have cruised 3 times as a family of 4 and never been seated with someone else.  I have never had a request put in...  How common is it that families are seated with other families?


----------



## LilyGirl

I can't believe I just spent all morning reading through all these threads - but wow, it was so worth it!!  Love the tips.  I saw that someone had also included an autograph book along with their pillowcase.  Has anyone else done this?  I was thinking it might be way more convenient than trying to carry around the book while onboard.


----------



## NAB

LilyGirl said:


> I can't believe I just spent all morning reading through all these threads - but wow, it was so worth it!!  Love the tips.  I saw that someone had also included an autograph book along with their pillowcase.  Has anyone else done this?  I was thinking it might be way more convenient than trying to carry around the book while onboard.



Might me more easier to hand in an autograph book but more fun for you and the kids to get it right from the characters. Really what do you have when they hand it back to you, signatures that really don't mean anything. At least other stuff you get autographed you show off a book gets put away. 

Plus the characters have fun with signing the book, especially goofy he likes to do it on your head or back , or Chip and Dale play around too.


----------



## jcemom

We turned our book into guest services, but DD has been getting autographs in the parks for years and years so standing in line with a book isn't a big deal to her like it used to be. We were guessing we'd get far more autographs from guest services than we would by standing in line, and we did. She also wasn't interested in spending her limited time on the ship in long character lines, yet she wanted a souvenir. I made the book on Shutterfly (using a free photo book coupon) and used photos I found online for each character's page. I put photos of the ship and castaway cay on the covers. DD was very happy with the results.

If she was younger, or had less experience getting character autographs, we wouldn't have done it that way.  The excitement of standing in line to meet characters has kind of worn off for her though, so the guest services route worked for us.


----------



## finkerbell

Hernandez6060 said:


> Golden Mickey's after party



Yes, but what and where is it?   What is it all about?  Details please


----------



## Hernandez6060

finkerbell said:


> Yes, but what and where is it?   What is it all about?  Details please



Sorry we didn't end up going to the after party so I don't know much about it.  I think it was in Studio Sea


----------



## richmo

PrincessDuck said:


> We have cruised 3 times as a family of 4 and never been seated with someone else.  I have never had a request put in...  How common is it that families are seated with other families?



I guess its random if you don't make a request.  The four of us have cruised twice; once we were seated with another family of four and the other time we had our own table.


----------



## squirrel

PrincessDuck said:


> We have cruised 3 times as a family of 4 and never been seated with someone else.  I have never had a request put in...  How common is it that families are seated with other families?



Does someone in your family have an allergy?  I noticed those that do seem to be seated at their own table.


----------



## skit72

Took some reading but really interesting and helpful for a newbie Disney cruiser. Thank you.


----------



## harrisb1964

Size of the matte is up to you. I chose a matte for a 5 by 7 picture. It was just a basic white matte from Walmart. The matte fits an 8 by 10 frame. I also bought a set of different colored sharpies. I put the matte and markers in a large plastic bag and left it at guest services. I got to choose who I wanted to sign it, classic characters, princesses , etc. We chose classic characters. The characters all signed with different colored sharpies and the matte looked amazing! We framed a picture of my son dressed as a pirate with Pirate Mickey with the matte. It's my favorite souvenir! 
I also have heard of people buying white plates from the dollar store and having them signed. You can have up to 2 items signed per cabin,we chose a pillowcase and  the matte.


----------



## harrisb1964

Also some people leave their kid's autograph books to be signed by the characters.


----------



## harrisb1964

As far as packing the matte, I put it at the bottom of my suitcase under my folded clothes. Had no problems transporting it.


----------



## harrisb1964

Don't forget to sign up for the welcome to the cruise phone call from Mickey before your cruise. My son got the call  and at the end, I heard him say,  "I can't wait to see you either Mickey!" I almost cried! (And he is 7!)


----------



## WhenUWishUponA5tar

1. Take your own tervis tumblers or large cups with lids to use at the drink stations. All they have are 8oz cups that you would have to keep filling otherwise. Just note that they want you to use a paper cup to fill your cup with for sanitary reasons.
2. When stopping at another country ask someone from GS if they can get your passports stamped. You should take a copy with you just in case you are getting off the ship so that you may return.
3. Mickey ice cream bars can be ordered from room service or you may have them for dessert.
4. When getting things signed through GS you are given the choice of what characters to sign ie: princesses, all, princeses, etc. I did the 11x14 mat with all in colored sharpies and it turned out great. We framed our formal night pic with the mat.
5. On formal night if you would like to eat in your room you can request your dinner from RS and they will bring whatever is on the menu in your resturant.
6. You can ask for a tour of the wheel house.
I hope this help some out there if I can think of anymore I will.


----------



## disprincess4ever

WhenUWishUponA5tar said:


> 1. Take your own tervis tumblers or large cups with lids to use at the drink stations. All they have are 8oz cups that you would have to keep filling otherwise. Just note that they want you to use a paper cup to fill your cup with for sanitary reasons.
> 2. When stopping at another country ask someone from GS if they can get your passports stamped. You should take a copy with you just in case you are getting off the ship so that you may return.
> 3. Mickey ice cream bars can be ordered from room service or you may have them for dessert.
> 4. When getting things signed through GS you are given the choice of what characters to sign ie: princesses, all, princeses, etc. I did the 11x14 mat with all in colored sharpies and it turned out great. We framed our formal night pic with the mat.
> 5. On formal night if you would like to eat in your room you can request your dinner from RS and they will bring whatever is on the menu in your resturant.
> 6. You can ask for a tour of the wheel house.
> I hope this help some out there if I can think of anymore I will.



What's the wheel house and when did you ask for a tour of it? I'm not sure they give tours out to often, but I'd love to do one! Even a tour of this so called "wheel house".


----------



## tinkerone

WhenUWishUponA5tar said:


> 1. Take your own tervis tumblers or large cups with lids to use at the drink stations. All they have are 8oz cups that you would have to keep filling otherwise. Just note that they want you to use a paper cup to fill your cup with for sanitary reasons.
> 2. When stopping at another country ask someone from GS if they can get your passports stamped. You should take a copy with you just in case you are getting off the ship so that you may return.
> 3. Mickey ice cream bars can be ordered from room service or you may have them for dessert.
> 4. When getting things signed through GS you are given the choice of what characters to sign ie: princesses, all, princeses, etc. I did the 11x14 mat with all in colored sharpies and it turned out great. We framed our formal night pic with the mat.
> 5. On formal night if you would like to eat in your room you can request your dinner from RS and they will bring whatever is on the menu in your resturant.
> 6. You can ask for a tour of the wheel house.
> I hope this help some out there if I can think of anymore I will.



great suggestions however are you sure of number five?  first i have heard of it unless your are in a suite.


----------



## harrisb1964

Confused? On our first cruise in Feb. the last day of our trip, envelopes appeared on our bed with a slip in each one stating how much each server , room hostess etc. would receive from us through charges to our account. Does everyone not receive these?
Also if you tip in cash do you just take the slip out and replace it with cash? Do you have to let GS know you are not using the slips so you they won't charge your account?
Also if you choose to use the slips is that what you put in the envelope to give to the CM 's?


----------



## harrisb1964

You can ask for Mickey Bars for dessert at dinner. My DH had one every night!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

harrisb1964 said:


> Confused? On our first cruise in Feb. the last day of our trip, envelopes appeared on our bed with a slip in each one stating how much each server , room hostess etc. would receive from us through charges to our account. Does everyone not receive these?
> Also if you tip in cash do you just take the slip out and replace it with cash? Do you have to let GS know you are not using the slips so you they won't charge your account?
> Also if you choose to use the slips is that what you put in the envelope to give to the CM 's?



If you've left the auto tip in place in your onboard account, the last night you will get the coupons and envelopes for tipping.  You place each coupon in it's co-responding envelope and give them to the CMs.  If you wish to tip additionally, you can just add cash (along with the slip) to the envelope.

If you've removed the auto tip from your onboard account, you will only receive the envelopes.  And you can fill with cash, as you wish to hand to the CMs.


----------



## aan1701

Just found out after 14 cruises there is a grilled cheese from room service. I am sorry but after a night in the bar uncrustables and grilled cheese hit the spot.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## Racer X

great post!


----------



## slykrab

harrisb1964 said:


> Don't forget to sign up for the welcome to the cruise phone call from Mickey before your cruise. My son got the call  and at the end, I heard him say,  "I can't wait to see you either Mickey!" I almost cried! (And he is 7!)



Oh, how adorable!


----------



## ashleysev

Awesome thread! Going to take me a while to get through all the pages.


----------



## KDlady72

harrisb1964 said:


> Don't forget to sign up for the welcome to the cruise phone call from Mickey before your cruise. My son got the call  and at the end, I heard him say,  "I can't wait to see you either Mickey!" I almost cried! (And he is 7!)



I love this idea. First I've heard it. Will definitely look into for my almost 6 yr old. Thanks.


----------



## KDlady72

WhenUWishUponA5tar said:


> 1. Take your own tervis tumblers or large cups with lids to use at the drink stations. All they have are 8oz cups that you would have to keep filling otherwise. Just note that they want you to use a paper cup to fill your cup with for sanitary reasons.
> 2. When stopping at another country ask someone from GS if they can get your passports stamped. You should take a copy with you just in case you are getting off the ship so that you may return.
> 3. Mickey ice cream bars can be ordered from room service or you may have them for dessert.
> 4. When getting things signed through GS you are given the choice of what characters to sign ie: princesses, all, princeses, etc. I did the 11x14 mat with all in colored sharpies and it turned out great. We framed our formal night pic with the mat.
> 5. On formal night if you would like to eat in your room you can request your dinner from RS and they will bring whatever is on the menu in your resturant.
> 6. You can ask for a tour of the wheel house.
> I hope this help some out there if I can think of anymore I will.



Appreciate these tips. My boys would love the ice cream bars... And so would this momma.


----------



## valee

If you're not planning on getting an item signed during the cruise, remember that a signed item may be a nice thank you gift for someone who isn't on the cruise, like a young neighbor picking mail up from your house while you're gone. 
I had a pillow case signed during my last cruise, and gave it to a co-worker who's guardian of her 7 year old grandchild. 18 months later, she's told me that on laundry day she has to be sure to have that pillowcase back on her grandchild's bed before bedtime.


----------



## BLTOH

Soccermom-Cheri said:
			
		

> Deck 4 loungers are a fantastic place to watch people exercising for you or take a nap.



I had to chuckle when I read this.


----------



## BLTOH

On our last cruise I made did a activity/ autograph book. She carried it with her all the time and every friend she made, cm from the children's areas, characters, house keeping , etc she had them sign it and put where they was from. Then when we got back home we took the map pages of her activity book and marked each spot someone was from so she could see how far each traveled to do the cruise. Some of the kids even wrote their addresses so they could be penpals after the cruise


----------



## CruiseCrazy44

BLTOH said:


> On our last cruise I made did a activity/ autograph book. She carried it with her all the time and every friend she made, cm from the children's areas, characters, house keeping , etc she had them sign it and put where they was from. Then when we got back home we took the map pages of her activity book and marked each spot someone was from so she could see how far each traveled to do the cruise. Some of the kids even wrote their addresses so they could be penpals after the cruise



I love that idea! Are you a homeschooler?! Lol I am so going to have my son do this when we sail in September!


----------



## plutosbuddie

What a great thread!! Thank you for all the helpful tips!!!


----------



## BLTOH

CruiseCrazy44 said:
			
		

> I love that idea! Are you a homeschooler?! Lol I am so going to have my son do this when we sail in September!



No I an not just like doing unique ideas that will allow learning and playing to be fun for all. Plus it allows family time spent together in making it


----------



## dbarker

Bump


----------



## jbullard01

CruiseCrazy44 said:


> I love that idea! Are you a homeschooler?! Lol I am so going to have my son do this when we sail in September!


Does your family homeschool ?  We do

I love being  able to travel during the cheaper slower seasons


----------



## Muppetmama

Has anyone cruised recently on the Fantasy with kids?  Do they still get pillowcases if they attend the slumber party at the Oceaneer's club?


----------



## alagille

We did last year, October. Listed in the navigators as "plutos pajamas party". That's what we requested the characters sign. Turned out great.


----------



## tinkledpink

Our kids got the pillowcases at Pluto 'a slumber party last week on magic, great


----------



## tinkledpink

tinkledpink said:


> Our kids got the pillowcases at Pluto 'a slumber party last week on magic, great souvenir!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Muppetmama said:


> Has anyone cruised recently on the Fantasy with kids?  Do they still get pillowcases if they attend the slumber party at the Oceaneer's club?



We sailed on the Fantasy in February and my DD decorated a pillowcase at Pluto's Pyjama Party.  It's adorable!!


----------



## MomRip

Thank you for those two.


----------



## arielchickenofthesea

Mickey ice cream bars...yummy!

I always get the chocolate chip cookies and milk before bedtime. They keep records of your likes and dislikes. One trip I called for room service dinner and they asked if I wanted my usual cookies and milk later. I asked them how they knew I always ordered  that and they just laughed and said  they had their ways. We had cruised approximately 7 times before that and they do keep notes on guests likes and dislikes....I did order my cookies and milk  later before bedtime. 

Now I always try to have a couple ice cream bars per trip.


----------



## DisneyLola

bvpascoe said:


> Great tips - love especially the magnetic clips!



Live these ideas. Thanks!


----------



## MDennis28

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I think they got that from the previous reply. I believe they are asking what it actually is.  I'm curious too as I've never seen it.



Also curious. What, when and where is the Golden Mickey's after party held please?


----------



## MDennis28

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I think they got that from the previous reply. I believe they are asking what it actually is.  I'm curious too as I've never seen it.



Inquiring minds want to know please. Who, What, When and Where is this party?


----------



## sehandiph

If I remember correctly from our cruise  The Golden Mickeys is one of the main nightly shows - which celebrates the heritage of Walt Disney - good show 
Sharon


----------



## jtkboston

You can charge a wave phone and another wave phone's battery at the same time:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3266432


----------



## clubmeadows

misseulalie said:


> Thanks!!  As the OP of this thread, I am so excited that it has been a popular thread for this long.  We have gone on many more cruises since our 25 day adventure in 2007 and look forward to hearing about Dream cruise secrets as we sail in August.



We are getting ready for a Thanksgiving cruise, first holiday cruise and third cruise, and even though this thread was started years ago....I am sooooo enjoying all of the tips throughout the years. thanks to everyone!!!!! Hugs 

My only tip is to wear your bathing suit under your clothes when you board the ship....then you are all set to chill at the pool while your stateroom is getting ready.


----------



## krisinparis

PrincessDuck said:


> We have cruised 3 times as a family of 4 and never been seated with someone else.  I have never had a request put in...  How common is it that families are seated with other families?



We usually cruise with other families (so we eat with them!); however, we just got back from the Magic and our family of 4 with kids aged 10 and 6 was matched with another family of 4 with kids aged 10 and 5.  It was a cruise out of Barcelona, so we really enjoyed having another couple from the US to chat with.  We did see lots of tables for 4, but if you go "pot luck" I think Disney will try to make a good match.


----------



## tonyolily

PrincessShmoo said:


> Many people use rolling carryon bags.  Others just a "regular" carry on type, or backpack.
> 
> One note, no need to bring water onboard.  The water onboard is processed just like most bottled water (reverse osmosis and filtered) and tastes fine.



This is a good to know. I was dreading the thought of dragging water bottles with us. I guess I'll just pack a couple of large mugs we can refill and put in the room's cooler box.


----------



## Dawkins5

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!



Does DCL still do this???? Oh my gosh. My daughter would LOVE it!


----------



## Bee2u

Dawkins5 said:


> Does DCL still do this???? Oh my gosh. My daughter would LOVE it!



Yes, they do. We had pillowcases signed last month when we were on the Dream.


----------



## disdadIL

Dawkins5 said:


> Does DCL still do this???? Oh my gosh. My daughter would LOVE it!


They will sign almost anything.


----------



## beatlesblonde

Do you need to supply the marker(s) for the pillowcases and/or other items to be signed? Also is there a limit on how many items you can drop off to be signed? I would love to have a couple of them done for my two nieces.


----------



## FutureMrsF

It was my DD's birthday on disembarkation day last year and we took a birthday card to guest services when we arrived. Her little face on the last night when we got back to our room and all the characters had sent her a birthday card was priceless. It's such an awesome thing they do for free


----------



## disneylove69

beatlesblonde said:


> Do you need to supply the marker(s) for the pillowcases and/or other items to be signed? Also is there a limit on how many items you can drop off to be signed? I would love to have a couple of them done for my two nieces.


I believe if you don't it is in black marker. Some people bring colored permanent pens and a bag of candy.


----------



## MDennis28

disneylove69 said:


> I believe if you don't it is in black marker. Some people bring colored permanent pens and a bag of candy.



2 items per stateroom is what you can drop off to be signed at Guest Services (or your Concierge desk).


----------



## MDennis28

We are doing a B2B2B on the Fantasy (yup, amazing). Just found out the photo disc is half price!  Now I can print the pictures at home (complete with boarders).  I have learned a lot from the amazing team in Concierge this week!  They work for tips only and really earn it!


----------



## treehugnmama

is the photo disc half price due to the b2b?


----------



## Miumiu4me

treehugnmama said:


> is the photo disc half price due to the b2b?



What is b2b?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Miumiu4me said:


> What is b2b?



Back to back...two cruises in a row.  Or three for a B2B2B!


----------



## beatlesblonde

MDennis28 said:


> 2 items per stateroom is what you can drop off to be signed at Guest Services (or your Concierge desk).



That's perfect, two items, two nieces


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

treehugnmama said:


> is the photo disc half price due to the b2b?



Same question!


----------



## Meredisney

moomy-san said:


> I'm sure somewhere in all of these posts someone has mentioned this but our favorite tip has to be....
> DIVERSIONS!!  We spent many evenings down there, until about 11:30 playing yahtzee and having a quiet drink.  It is almost always nearly deserted in there... so a nice place to relax after a busy day.
> During the day the kids can come with you  and there are board games you can use.  Our girls loved Jenga and yahtzee and Princess Chutes and Ladders.  If you have late seating for dinner, this is a good place to come get snacks before your show.  Around 5:00 they put out wings, tortilla chips with salsa, sour cream and some other toppings, fresh veggies and I think there were always hotdogs too.
> If you are a sports fan they always have some kind of game on TV.
> 
> The waiters/bartenders down in Diversions are the nicest guys.  Definitely set aside some time to spend down there



Just wondering if they do this on the Dream in since there isn't a Diversions687?


----------



## MDennis28

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Same question!



Yes!!


----------



## MDennis28

MDennis28 said:


> Yes!!



But you have to have made the qualifying purchase of the photo package on the previous week in order to receive the special price on the next week.


----------



## kmedina

redman822 said:


> LOL - I found something in my room top shelf of the closet that I wished had been thrown away...a pair of black thong underwear.
> 
> I quietly and quickly used a kleenex and threw them away before DW found out.



I found a super padded bra that likely belonged to a young girl (I only have boys and have not worn a padded bra since I was 13).  Every time I tried to close one of the drawers, it would not quite close all the way.  I put my arm back there to see what was stuck thinking it was something of ours.  It hurt very much to pull it out and made me wash my hands a few times afterward.  

On that note, a tip.  Do not overstuff the drawers.  Even better to use packing cubes straight from your luggage to the drawers without ever letting your clothing touch the drawers.  Less chance of strappy items getting stuck or thinking about your underwear sitting in the same place a very dirty looking bra a previous cruiser left behind was.  


Another tip, we all know to bring non cash gifts like candy for YA CMs and some others in non tipping positions.  Bring some for the lovely people walking around cleaning the ships too.  On our last cruise, I saw the same lady cleaning so many different restrooms all over the ship.  I have a weak bladder, so we become friendly.  I saw her amazingly friendly self more than anyone else other than my immediate family!  I joked that she was following me, because I was all over the ship and so was she.  I wish I had thought to bring extras for situations like that.  I should have also filled out a comment card for her, but I regret that I never did that either.  Those restrooms are always so clean, so it impressed me that I never saw anyone helping her and that she was EVERYWHERE!


----------



## KingRichard

disdadIL said:


> They will sign almost anything.



One cruise we did the pillow case.

*We always do the picture frame matte now*. 

You can request Princesses or everybody else.

Just date it and place favorite photo from cruise.

We always end up with a brochure for something and stick the matte in it and then a pocket in our luggage and it gets home safe and sound.


----------



## grossvogel

FutureMrsF said:


> It was my DD's birthday on disembarkation day last year and we took a birthday card to guest services when we arrived. Her little face on the last night when we got back to our room and all the characters had sent her a birthday card was priceless. It's such an awesome thing they do for free



Love this idea!!!  I have two birthdays on our Thanksgiving cruise next month. Won't the boys be surprised when they see their card ~ it'll really raise the bar on future birthdays!


----------



## Leeanne

We are preparing for our first disney cruise and I wanted to ask something from several pages ago....treats for CMs. What so you bring?  Candy seems to be a biggie but it seemed that salty stuff was also well received!  Anything that seemed a 'miss'?  Also we don't have kids so other than wait and room staff who do you give too?  Previous cruise was with carnival and I can't think of anyone (even room/wait staff) that went over board on anything (we couldn't even get extra pillows!) but I figure Disney is completely different and want to be prepared!
Thanks all!


----------



## flrickd

I have taken the kitchen tour the cookies were great! Are there any other tours like this?


----------



## mmouse37

Leeanne said:


> We are preparing for our first disney cruise and I wanted to ask something from several pages ago....treats for CMs. What so you bring?  Candy seems to be a biggie but it seemed that salty stuff was also well received!  Anything that seemed a 'miss'?  Also we don't have kids so other than wait and room staff who do you give too?  Previous cruise was with carnival and I can't think of anyone (even room/wait staff) that went over board on anything (we couldn't even get extra pillows!) but I figure Disney is completely different and want to be prepared!
> Thanks all!



Best I can say is they have very limited living space so anything consumable (like candy or snacks) is always well received.  We have done bags of different candies that could be shared.  I have also done those small packs of cookies/crackers with cheese or peanut butter.

P.S.  See you are from Nashville.  Was just in Nashville last week visiting my daughter!!!  Love it there!!!

P.S.S.  We did the Magic Halloween cruise last year.  Had a great time.

MJ


----------



## Leeanne

mmouse37 said:


> Best I can say is they have very limited living space so anything consumable (like candy or snacks) is always well received.  We have done bags of different candies that could be shared.  I have also done those small packs of cookies/crackers with cheese or peanut butter.  P.S.  See you are from Nashville.  Was just in Nashville last week visiting my daughter!!!  Love it there!!!  P.S.S.  We did the Magic Halloween cruise last year.  Had a great time.  MJ



I was thinking pretzels, popcorn bags, and maybe indiv trail mix with some candy (hey it's Halloween!!). Crackers would work as well, I wasn't sure about nuts and pb crackers with food allergies so I kinda say yes/no to those. But who do you give those too other than room/dining staff?  I am trying to figure out how many to make. Or am I just over thinking?  

We moved to Nashville 3 years ago and love it!  Plus it got us 3 hrs closer to Disney!  Lol!!!!

We love Halloween and are so excited we can't stand it!  We have had a count down since February however I have been texting ship pics since 45 days with a daily countdown!  Yeah, just a wee but excited!!    Second cruse, first with Disney, we are hoping the negative of the first one will be changed to positives with this one!


----------



## mmouse37

Leeanne said:


> I was thinking pretzels, popcorn bags, and maybe indiv trail mix with some candy (hey it's Halloween!!). Crackers would work as well, I wasn't sure about nuts and pb crackers with food allergies so I kinda say yes/no to those. But who do you give those too other than room/dining staff?  I am trying to figure out *how many to make*. Or am I just over thinking?
> 
> We moved to Nashville 3 years ago and love it!  Plus it got us 3 hrs closer to Disney!  Lol!!!!
> 
> We love Halloween and are so excited we can't stand it!  We have had a count down since February however I have been texting ship pics since 45 days with a daily countdown!  Yeah, just a wee but excited!!    Second cruse, first with Disney, we are hoping the negative of the first one will be changed to positives with this one!



Just realize you don't have to give them to anyone.  We only give to those who made an impact on our experience and we don't always bring something to hand out.  Maybe a bar server, pool server, our dining staff, room host, cruise staff (they are the people they MC and host all the adult activities), guest service staff.  It is completely a personal preference thing.

Also, homemade food items are not allowed.  Any snacks have to be the prepackaged type.

MJ


----------



## weezyree

If you buy pillow cases and bring your own permanent markers labeled in a zip lock bag you can drop them off at the guest services.  They will sign only two per stateroom and the characters sign them.  It's really fun!!


----------



## Leeanne

mmouse37 said:


> Just realize you don't have to give them to anyone.  We only give to those who made an impact on our experience and we don't always bring something to hand out.  Maybe a bar server, pool server, our dining staff, room host, cruise staff (they are the people they MC and host all the adult activities), guest service staff.  It is completely a personal preference thing.  Also, homemade food items are not allowed.  Any snacks have to be the prepackaged type.  MJ



I just realized you bolded my comment about how many to make. I was thinking more of a number moreso than making someone and bring it. I assume one room staff and two wait staff, do we have any others who I should count?  Other than the ones you listed of course?  I am thinking a goodie bag for our room steward and wait staff and something smaller for others.


----------



## tigger0215

Leeanne said:


> I was thinking pretzels, popcorn bags, and maybe indiv trail mix with some candy (hey it's Halloween!!). Crackers would work as well, I wasn't sure about nuts and pb crackers with food allergies so I kinda say yes/no to those. But who do you give those too other than room/dining staff?  I am trying to figure out how many to make. Or am I just over thinking?  We moved to Nashville 3 years ago and love it!  Plus it got us 3 hrs closer to Disney!  Lol!!!!  We love Halloween and are so excited we can't stand it!  We have had a count down since February however I have been texting ship pics since 45 days with a daily countdown!  Yeah, just a wee but excited!!    Second cruse, first with Disney, we are hoping the negative of the first one will be changed to positives with this one!




Phone cards are a really great idea! Or a small gift card to walmart/target. If you're cruising out of PC there is a target/walmart near by (as in any port really..)


----------



## Doingitagain

One cruise we did Walmart gift cards, and we did the ones where you put a photo on the front of the card -- we used one of our family from the prior year's cruise. That way they could remember us when they used it!


----------



## bruinbeardisney

Tikifamily said:


> I just finished reading all 63 pages and have 3 pages of notes. Incredible information!  I loved the abc photo shoot idea. We have less than 60 days until Alaska and we have our pillowcases ready to go. Thanks for the suggestion to use fabric markers instead of sharpies.



Sorry in advance if this is a repetitive question, but what is the the abc photo shoot idea?  TIA!


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

bruinbeardisney said:


> Sorry in advance if this is a repetitive question, but what is the the abc photo shoot idea?  TIA!



I believe its a photo scavenger hunt 



NHdisneylover said:


> _3. Challenge the kids to an *ABC photo shoot (they must find somewhere for every letter of the alphabet to have their picture taken--A is for Animator's, etc.)*.  Makes for a great scrapbook when you get home._


----------



## bruinbeardisney

MnMzMoMi4LiFe said:


> I believe its a photo scavenger hunt



THANK YOU!  After reading 80+ pages, things start to blur. LOL


----------



## Scouter

Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.



Wow, is this still true?
Since I know this post is years old.


----------



## Kiren

Oh wow! I made it to the end! Now to add my own question! Do they only do galley tours? I only ask because my fiancé and I are in the Royal Canadian Navy and would love to see the structures of the ship. I can understand if they can't for safety and such. I was just curious. 

TIA!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Kiren said:


> Oh wow! I made it to the end! Now to add my own question! Do they only do galley tours? I only ask because my fiancé and I are in the Royal Canadian Navy and would love to see the structures of the ship. I can understand if they can't for safety and such. I was just curious.
> 
> TIA!



They only do the galley tours randomly.  They're not available on every cruise.  There is a Art of the Theme ship tour that takes you to the public spaces and talks about the designing of the ship. 

But no behind the scenes tours as on other lines.


----------



## Bear3412

Scouter said:


> Wow, is this still true?
> Since I know this post is years old.



Not anymore.  DCL will not touch PP's regardless of cabin assignment/level.  
Something must have happened.  No one was telling the reason why the policy changed 10/31/14 on CC day.

DCL will no longer handle PP's for any stamps, regardless of port/reason.

Except at CC, ....  sort of.  If you go to GS at 8:00 - 8:20, or your similar window for your sailing, you can wait for the official to come upstairs and take your PP downstairs to get stamped. If the Bahamian official is willing that docking you may have success.  Sometimes the Bahamanian Official is not willing to stamp a bunch of PPs, depending on ...,   fwiw.

Still worth a visit to GS if you are interested in PP stamps at CC regardless of anyone's comments, ... trust me.     Let your desires be known to GS that am super early, and surprisingly things happen, regardless of any statements you may have heard prior throughout the cruise.  

On our recent sailing three families were waiting for this service.  We all sat opposite GS in the chairs for said official to take our PP(w/o a receipt I may add).  Eventually a DCL officer appeared and took our PPs. I'll guess 14 -22 ~ PPs. Only half that # of pax were waiting , IYKWIM. IOWs only six pax were waiting for 20 PP stamps. ~

Needless to say we were successful with the CC PP stamps this time. 

As implied, I got the feeling this is a random event, and the DCL officer emphasized that point. So, ....  plan accordingly.

But the age of DCL handling any PP is over , except as described above unfortunately.

HTH


----------



## Grumpy's Wife

I can't say that I've read the entire thread but I did read everything from January 2014 up to today.   Thank you all for contributing.    I have so many tips in the notes of my phone that I'll be using in May.


----------



## crhenry

Can't believe there was so much I didn't know.  Thanks, everyone.


----------



## noahdove

We will be on our 2nd cruise and after reading several of these pages, my goodness, my notes are overflowing... Keep up the secrets... Thank you to all who have added to this thread..


----------



## Cobrastrike

We're not huge fans of the pillow cases for autographs, so we stop at Old Navy before our cruises and grab a Disney themed t-shirt.  If you're going to mount them like we have, make sure you put a note with the shirt to only autograph the front. The shirt on the left has signatures all over both sides (we requested as many characters as possible), but you can't see what's on the back when it is framed. The one on the right we requested only the princesses shown to sign.


----------



## retromama

I love the t-shirt idea and the matte idea. I think we will be dropping off a storybook at guest services to be signed. I love the idea of forever having a  book of classics signed by classy classic characters


----------



## retromama

We will be cruising again next christmas to the Caribbean.  Our kids will be 7 & 9. Can anyone tell me what tour favorite or rather your kids favorite excursions? The kids think they want to swim with dolphins. Is the experience worth it? Or something like glass bottom boat or submarine better option?


----------



## mich711

Thank you all for these wonderful tips. I have question for the pillow case. I will have 3 kids with me when I cruise this Oct, will they still only allow two instead of 3 pillow case to be signed?


----------



## cbonebt

mich711 said:


> Thank you all for these wonderful tips. I have question for the pillow case. I will have 3 kids with me when I cruise this Oct, will they still only allow two instead of 3 pillow case to be signed?


If you have 3 kids they will do 3!


----------



## mich711

that's perfect. Thank you.


----------



## debsters41

Hi!  I have a 'secret' that I don't know has been mentioned or not.  The cast members working at the internet cafe are really friendly and helpful and they helped me arrange the settings on my tablet not to do any app updates or other such megabyte eaters while I had my wifi on.  It allowed me to check important email messages about a family emergency at a minimal cost.  The gentleman working that day was a godsend to me   For people like me who like to play with tech but are by no means savvy, you don't have to be afraid of turning on your devices if they are in the right settings.


----------



## JDMV

We were on our first ever cruise in January and we were on the Wonder.  I took 2 8x10 mattes for the characters to sign for our sons.  I included both mattes in a Ziploc bag with a package of markers.  We handed it in to Guest Services on embarkation day.  We got as many signatures as there were markers.  They asked if we wanted the mattes signed vertically or horizontally.  Basically, they're very accommodating.  Our mattes and markers were returned to our room on our last night there.  A great souvenir!!  Decks 7 and 8 have the overlooks ie. private decks that no one seemed to use.


----------



## JennRR

retromama said:


> I love the t-shirt idea and the matte idea. I think we will be dropping off a storybook at guest services to be signed. I love the idea of forever having a  book of classics signed by classy classic characters



That is a fabulous idea (using a storybook)!  I'm going in May and have been debating what to get signed.  Love it!


----------



## MESluvsDIS

Question about the pillowcases - this is our first cruise and I'm planning on surprising each of my kids with them at the end. Does that mean I should get an autograph book as well?! Do most people get pictures with characters and have them sign something just like at the parks? My kids will be 8 and 4 so don't want them to be disappointed that they think they're not getting signatures but also don't want to carry the books around if I don't have to! lol! Thanks!


----------



## krisinparis

MESluvsDIS said:


> Question about the pillowcases - this is our first cruise and I'm planning on surprising each of my kids with them at the end. Does that mean I should get an autograph book as well?! Do most people get pictures with characters and have them sign something just like at the parks? My kids will be 8 and 4 so don't want them to be disappointed that they think they're not getting signatures but also don't want to carry the books around if I don't have to! lol! Thanks!



Yes, many people will have autograph books, but not all.  I imagine you will get more signatures on the pillowcases then you would from doing all of the character meet and greets.  There is so much going on on the ship that we missed a lot of the characters.  The last cruise we were on, I think we did Ana and Elsa (together) and Stitch.


----------



## jamnmom

MESluvsDIS said:


> Question about the pillowcases - this is our first cruise and I'm planning on surprising each of my kids with them at the end. Does that mean I should get an autograph book as well?! Do most people get pictures with characters and have them sign something just like at the parks? My kids will be 8 and 4 so don't want them to be disappointed that they think they're not getting signatures but also don't want to carry the books around if I don't have to! lol! Thanks!



I think it's a great idea to have the books as well as the pillowcases.  This way, the kids will feel good about getting autographs in their books (even if it's not as many as the pillowcases will have) and you can know that a very special souvenir is yet to be completed.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

One note, each room is allowed only 2 items to be turned in at Guest Services for autographs.


----------



## Mom 2 2 plus 3

Holy smokes...I made it! ~3 days and 103 pages later...thank you! I'm dreaming and planning our first cruise for January of 2016, and now have pages of notes! Can't wait to see what else pops up between now and then!


----------



## nearlyfallinstar

Awesome tips! I am definitely going to have mattes signed for the girls. Something that I know will last forever and can be displayed in their rooms! Thanks!


----------



## lisamarie12

I like the pillowcase idea, are they still willing to let you drop it off at guest services.  A plain white pillow case even with signatures seems so boring.  But it seems like one with a print or design would be too busy or you can't see the autographs.  I am not crafty at all to do embroidery and I do not know anyone who is or where I could even begin to get it done.  Do you buy it somewhere or find someone to do it.  Suggestions?  (relatively in expensive).


----------



## CaymanJet

I have seen some beautiful embroidered pillows Ashe for sale on etsy, but certainly not inexpensive. Might it be possible to get pillowcase for the kids at Goofys pj party and have them sign those?


----------



## js

CaymanJet said:


> I have seen some beautiful embroidered pillows Ashe for sale on etsy, but certainly not inexpensive. Might it be possible to get pillowcase for the kids at Goofys pj party and have them sign those?



We picked up pillow cases from the Dollar Store for signatures.


----------



## tekaye

lisamarie12 said:


> I like the pillowcase idea, are they still willing to let you drop it off at guest services.  A plain white pillow case even with signatures seems so boring.  But it seems like one with a print or design would be too busy or you can't see the autographs.  I am not crafty at all to do embroidery and I do not know anyone who is or where I could even begin to get it done.  Do you buy it somewhere or find someone to do it.  Suggestions?  (relatively in expensive).



I purchased pillowcases on Etsy with the date of the cruise and my kids' names embroidered on there. Not too busy but not too plain.  They were perfect!


----------



## summibc

Loving reading theses tips!  I'm only on page 38, but I'm looking forward to learning more. DH (47) and myself ,(46) will be taking our 1st Disney (3rd over all). Cruise in April. 7 weeks!!!  Thanks to all that have shared


----------



## carissa1970

lisamarie12 said:


> I like the pillowcase idea, are they still willing to let you drop it off at guest services.  A plain white pillow case even with signatures seems so boring.  But it seems like one with a print or design would be too busy or you can't see the autographs.  I am not crafty at all to do embroidery and I do not know anyone who is or where I could even begin to get it done.  Do you buy it somewhere or find someone to do it.  Suggestions?  (relatively in expensive).


We bought one on etsy that had been embroidered with a pirate theme. Not too much money, but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## perditax

(I don't mean to complain, but I keep waiting for the secret tips and it seems like this thread should be renamed the DCL pillowcase thread.  )


----------



## ToyStory3

perditax said:


> (I don't mean to complain, but I keep waiting for the secret tips and it seems like this thread should be renamed the DCL pillowcase thread.  )



I'm glad someone else said it....same here.  I still appreciate the thread immensely.


----------



## TAK

ToyStory3 said:


> I'm glad someone else said it....same here.  I still appreciate the thread immensely.



Same here. It's good intel on getting pillowcases signed, but I keep hoping there's something new.

Let's see... if you're on your honeymoon, go to Guest Services when you arrive and they'll give you two buttons that say "Just Married!". When you wear them, during the cruise, CMs will greet you and ask about your wedding & wish congrats. It's not a huge deal, but if you're like we are and still excited about being newlyweds, it's nice to get so many well wishes.


----------



## KatieMill

The best tips are at the start.  This thread started a LONG time ago. I believe someone has even posted a compiled version of the tips that can be found at the start. there is a lot of GREAT information in this thread.


----------



## CAEMOM

great tips == thank you!


----------



## eaglegirl826

Lots of great tips! Will have to make note of the good ones for possible cruise next year!


----------



## Kathysf1014

does anyone know if they still have the Hidden Mickey challenge at Guest Services?


----------



## belle0906

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!




I can't wait to do this on our upcoming cruise!  What a great treat for the kiddos!


----------



## belle0906

Mickey'sfriend said:


> Leave a wake-up call.  It's Mickey Mouse who will call you. When you answer, hit the speaker phone button so your entire cabin can hear.  My kids thought this was hysterical.  Especially when Mickey called us one morning 11 times!!



Good idea!  My kids would love that!


----------



## belle0906

NHdisneylover said:


> Good thought.  I totally forgot about the menus!  Our son has a pirate themed room and his pirate night menu is on the wall.




What a good idea!  I haven't heard that one before.  I will have to keep it in mind for our cruise.


----------



## silverangel879

TAK said:


> Same here. It's good intel on getting pillowcases signed, but I keep hoping there's something new.
> 
> Let's see... if you're on your honeymoon, go to Guest Services when you arrive and they'll give you two buttons that say "Just Married!". When you wear them, during the cruise, CMs will greet you and ask about your wedding & wish congrats. It's not a huge deal, but if you're like we are and still excited about being newlyweds, it's nice to get so many well wishes.



It work the same if you are celebrating an anniversary or birthday! Go get your pins...


----------



## cbonebt

making coke floats and watching the late funnelvision movie!!


----------



## noahdove

Lisamarie, I will take a white plate with just one Mickey on it for my autographs this time. Last time I had 
a photo matt for my oldest granddaughter.. It was beautiful once finished...


----------



## FLpixie

I'm up to page 50  at the moment so it's possible these questions are answered somewhere in the next 54 pages but...


rosermama said:


> FYI- They are getting really picky with the port times.  No matter what time you show up, if your number doesn't corespond with the time your registered for online, the person who checks you in may switch your number.  It happens more often than not...
> 
> On the bright side, if you have issues in the port where you get a higher number then you should just talk to the check in person and they will help you out.



Not sure what this means - "if you have issues in the port where you get a higher number then you should." As this will be my first DCL cruise, I won't know what number I should have for our 1:30pm boarding time. We had really hoped to have something earlier but my passport just arrived and 1:30-2pm was the earliest time left available.


----------



## NYIceQueen

Oh my gosh...I actually read all 104 pages.  All of them.  I'm seeing double  

Great tips though!!!!!!


----------



## RyZacMadysmom

*On our first Disney Cruise I purchased, (and bagged together w/our room #), plain cream colored fabric, sharpies and some chocolate candies. Brought that to guest services be signed by all the characters. On the last night of the cruise it was there waiting on our bed. When we returned home I purchased cording, nautical themed fabric and pillow stuffing and made decorative pillows for each of my kids beds. Signatures on the front, cording around the edges and the nautical themed fabric on the back side of the pillow. Think we will try the picture mat this time!!*

*Can't wait to cruise!  May 2016!!*


----------



## Patsydust

RyZacMadysmom said:


> *On our first Disney Cruise I purchased, (and bagged together w/our room #), plain cream colored fabric, sharpies and some chocolate candies. Brought that to guest services be signed by all the characters. On the last night of the cruise it was there waiting on our bed. When we returned home I purchased cording, nautical themed fabric and pillow stuffing and made decorative pillows for each of my kids beds. Signatures on the front, cording around the edges and the nautical themed fabric on the back side of the pillow. Think we will try the picture mat this time!!*
> 
> *Can't wait to cruise!  May 2016!!*




I really like that!!! I was going to get a white apron and have it signed for my mother, but I might just have to steal your idea!!


----------



## RedHatDisney

Bump


----------



## firsttimecruisin

I am going to create a travel journal for my kids to fill out. I found free pages on Pinterest that I printed out for our recent road trip and the enjoyed filling out a journal. I might find a way to print pictures from the trip and out it in a book or binder with the journal pages


----------



## bfamily5

Beach hacks - baby powder helps remove sand and a couple drops of baby shampoo inside your dive/ snorkel mask will keep it from fogging up.


----------



## Patsydust

bfamily5 said:


> Beach hacks - baby powder helps remove sand and a couple drops of baby shampoo inside your dive/ snorkel mask will keep it from fogging up.



The baby shampoo is a fantastic idea! Thanks! Baby powder is good too, but I'll most likely get a sand brush from my FE! 

And not so much a hack really and most old schoolers probably already know (but just in case a newbie reads some and skips to the end) keep an empty/spare Disney giftcard around to put in the light slot of your room. You have to keep your DCL card in there to keep the lights on, but its not specific to the card but rather actually having something like that in there, so any card shape like that will do! Also something you typically get in your FE if your participating!


----------



## CM Dad

Patsydust said:


> The baby shampoo is a fantastic idea! Thanks! Baby powder is good too, but I'll most likely get a sand brush from my FE!
> 
> And not so much a hack really and most old schoolers probably already know (but just in case a newbie reads some and skips to the end) keep an empty/spare Disney giftcard around to put in the light slot of your room. You have to keep your DCL card in there to keep the lights on, but its not specific to the card but rather actually having something like that in there, so any card shape like that will do! Also something you typically get in your FE if your participating!



Just a note about the empty/spare card for the light slot.  This is only needed on the 2 newest/largest ships, the Dream and the Fantasy.  The Magic and Wonder do not have this slot.


----------



## happycruiserGOLD

not scrolling all the way back and maybe it was posted.. but order the cake of the day (room service) Just remember to tip your server. You can get Mickey Bars room service or in the MDR's just ask


----------



## happycruiserGOLD

You can mail a post card from Castaway cay from the post office. But its not open all the time. if it is don't wait till later. Its 65 cents and its a fun memory about 4-6 week later when it shows up.


----------



## happycruiserGOLD

And we didnt do a pillow case, we did a giant wood letter. I painted one red and one black. The red one they signed in black sharpie and the other they signed in gold and silver sharpies


----------



## Patsydust

CM Dad said:


> Just a note about the empty/spare card for the light slot.  This is only needed on the 2 newest/largest ships, the Dream and the Fantasy.  The Magic and Wonder do not have this slot.



Good catch! Thanks!!!


----------



## rescuetink

perditax said:


> (I don't mean to complain, but I keep waiting for the secret tips and it seems like this thread should be renamed the DCL pillowcase thread.  )



*Here's a list I made way back before my last cruise that you can scroll through.  We'll be cruising again in 2017 so I may start updating that list since it only goes up to page #46!!  *



rescuetink said:


> Reposting the document.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit?pli=1





happycruiserGOLD said:


> not scrolling all the way back and maybe it was posted.. but order the cake of the day (room service) Just remember to tip your server. You can get Mickey Bars room service or in the MDR's just ask



*I never knew there was a cake of the day!!  We'll have to try that!!*

*Oh yea, I totally agree, TIP YOUR SERVER!!!!*


----------



## IAMASTITCHER

If offered during the cruise, take a tour of the ship.  These are generally adult only offerings.  They are led by a cast member and they can provide you additional insite about the ship they many cruisers miss.  Did this on the Fantasy a couple of months ago and this provided some background information designs of the various common areas and the lounges.


----------



## Getchell Williams

IAMASTITCHER said:


> If offered during the cruise, take a tour of the ship.  These are generally adult only offerings.  They are led by a cast member and they can provide you additional insite about the ship they many cruisers miss.  Did this on the Fantasy a couple of months ago and this provided some background information designs of the various common areas and the lounges.



That sounds like fun.  Where do you go to inquire about a ship tour?


----------



## ChicosWife

I love the pillow case idea, but I was thinking about doing something that will never fade and that I can spray a clear coat over when we get home, so the signatures will be preserved. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## IAMASTITCHER

Getchell Williams said:


> That sounds like fun.  Where do you go to inquire about a ship tour?



Check the daily navigator - adults only listing.  On the Fantasy this tour was done several times and I "think" it was done during the 'at sea' days.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Use the showers in the Spa. Robes, towels, shower shoes, Elimis products, Q Tips, razors, and shaving cream are all provided. I use it at least 5 times per cruise.


----------



## dskib

Wait.  I can just use the showers at the spa whenever I feel like it?  Even if I'm not there for a service?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

dskib said:


> Wait.  I can just use the showers at the spa whenever I feel like it?  Even if I'm not there for a service?


Yep.


----------



## phinz

dskib said:


> Wait.  I can just use the showers at the spa whenever I feel like it?  Even if I'm not there for a service?



Yup. I've only showered in my room twice. I love the showers at the spa. More room and more comfortable, plus it doesn't steam up my stateroom.


----------



## st0nehedge

This thread has been a wonderful read - and to imagine it started in 2007! 

Thank you to everyone who participated. Lots to remember but the complied list that Rescuetink made is brilliant for an overview of the last 8 years of tips! 

Looking forward to our first cruise, hopefully in 2017.


----------



## EvieBug

"For those of you that have U.S. passports. You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit. On the last night, you go and pick it back up. "

This is from the tip document from 2013 - does anyone know if this is still true?  I was just thinking about this the other night, that we won't get stamps for these countries since it's a cruise (and we LOVE stamps in our passports)


----------



## phinz

EvieBug said:


> "For those of you that have U.S. passports. You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit. On the last night, you go and pick it back up. "
> 
> This is from the tip document from 2013 - does anyone know if this is still true?  I was just thinking about this the other night, that we won't get stamps for these countries since it's a cruise (and we LOVE stamps in our passports)



It is my understanding that they do not do this anymore. Perhaps somebody who has asked recently (I haven't asked) will be able to confirm.


----------



## EvieBug

phinz said:


> It is my understanding that they do not do this anymore. Perhaps somebody who has asked recently (I haven't asked) will be able to confirm.



It does sound fraught with troubles - assuming responsibility for someone's legal documents, ensuring they get returned to the right person free of damage/issues, etc. Worse than the Mickey Mail.      But it did sound like a cool idea! I have never cruised so I assume there is no other way to document a visit to these countries? (meaning: recognized record of travels kind of thing)


----------



## phinz

EvieBug said:


> I have never cruised so I assume there is no other way to document a visit to these countries? (meaning: recognized record of travels kind of thing)



Here's a recent article: http://millennialcruiser.com/where-to-get-your-passport-stamped-in-the-caribbean/


----------



## EvieBug

phinz said:


> Here's a recent article: http://millennialcruiser.com/where-to-get-your-passport-stamped-in-the-caribbean/



Thank you!!


----------



## Caldwells

They are discontinuing the pillowcases with signatures


----------



## rescuetink

Caldwells said:


> They are discontinuing the pillowcases with signatures



*WAIT... WHAT????????*

*When did this happen???  Are you sure??  Can any one confirm this???*


----------



## canadiandisneyfamof4

rescuetink said:


> *WAIT... WHAT????????*
> 
> *When did this happen???  Are you sure??  Can any one confirm this???*



My understanding from some of the social media groups is that as this was never an official practice they won't make an official announced, but DCL did provide dates when this will be discontinued - all ships will be done by the beginning of September.


----------



## Sytrace

westieridgeback said:


> I've been over to Downtown Disney 3 times this past month but did not find any cruise specific items.  I always keep hoping they stick some out on the shelves.  There is a lady on ebay that makes awesome paper piecings.  I have some of them and absolutely love them.  She is going to make some custom pieces for me after the cruise.  I'm going to send her some specific pics for her to copy.  If anyone is interested, e-mail me and I will give you her info.
> 
> Jo



At the store across from Once Upon a Toy at DTD, there is a section of DCL pins. I am pretty sure I saw some DCL scrapbook items at World of Disney as well.


----------



## st0nehedge

rescuetink said:


> *WAIT... WHAT????????*
> 
> *When did this happen???  Are you sure??  Can any one confirm this???*


Such a bummer. Understandable, however, still bummed. We were looking forward to this unique opportunity.
http://www.disboards.com/threads/dc...ey-mail-being-discontinued-in-august.3433165/


----------



## Filipina

From the Post:

"The ship by ship discontinuation is as follows:

Disney Dream – August 7, 2015
Disney Fantasy – August 8, 2015
Disney Magic – August 10, 2015
Disney Wonder – August 10, 2015"
Got lucky... I'm on the last Wonder Cruise that will do this.


----------



## Pegasus928

Ironically it's probably threads such as this one that has indirectly led to Disney stopping the practice.


----------



## perditax

Here's the thread to discuss item signing:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/dc...l-being-discontinued-in-august.3433165/unread

Maybe this thread can go back to being about current tips and tricks.


----------



## Trera

perditax said:


> Here's the thread to discuss item signing:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/dc...l-being-discontinued-in-august.3433165/unread
> 
> Maybe this thread can go back to being about current tips and tricks.


agreed


----------



## mershell

Can you get a passport stamp on Castaway Cay?  That'd be cool


----------



## perditax

I don't know about the CC passport stamp, I've never heard of it, BUT they did just install those new Bahamas security checkpoints on CC. 

*Trick I haven't personally verified yet, but which I think is still current/true*: Unlike some other cruise lines (cough NCL), DCL doesn't 'lock down' the HDMI ports on the televisions in the staterooms. This means that with the right kind of cable you can output video from your (phone/tablet/laptop/video streaming box) to your television in the room. I know there is a lot of Disney content available on-demand, but some people like me may enjoy being able to watch downloaded versions of their weekly tv show addictions before bed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rescuetink said:


> *Here's a list I made way back before my last cruise that you can scroll through.  We'll be cruising again in 2017 so I may start updating that list since it only goes up to page #46!!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I never knew there was a cake of the day!!  We'll have to try that!!*
> 
> *Oh yea, I totally agree, TIP YOUR SERVER!!!!*


Very cool -- thanks for this!


----------



## Nolchic

Ordering Mickey Bars!!!!


----------



## Disneymom56

wdwpirates said:


> That matte idea is awesome!!  Does any one have any packing suggestions for it?  Did you put it in a carry-on or in a suit case?


I put


Amlee said:


> For those of you that have U.S. passports.  You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit.   On the last night, you go and pick it back up.


I wished I would have read this before my cruise. Just got my first passport and I don't have any stamps for all the money, work, and cost. Oh well, now I have a reason to go again!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wow!  Read through this thread today -- so helpful for a first-timer!!  One thing I'd love some guidance on... looks like we should opt for cash tips for room service.  Any guidance on how much to tip for this?


----------



## Disneymom56

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wow!  Read through this thread today -- so helpful for a first-timer!!  One thing I'd love some guidance on... looks like we should opt for cash tips for room service.  Any guidance on how much to tip for this?


I kept some ones handy. I gave 2 dollars for each time we had something delivered. Hope this helps


----------



## phinz

Disneymom56 said:


> I wished I would have read this before my cruise. Just got my first passport and I don't have any stamps for all the money, work, and cost. Oh well, now I have a reason to go again!!



I don't believe they do this anymore.


----------



## st0nehedge

Disneymom56 said:


> I kept some ones handy. I gave 2 dollars for each time we had something delivered. Hope this helps




That's good to know. I was also curious about how much should be tipped.


----------



## joannjoe

happycruiserGOLD said:


> You can mail a post card from Castaway cay from the post office. But its not open all the time. if it is don't wait till later. Its 65 cents and its a fun memory about 4-6 week later when it shows up.



We never received ours or did the Grand parents


----------



## Disneymom56

joannjoe said:


> We never received ours or did the Grand parents


I just got off the Dream yesterday. It was a double dip to Castaway Cay. I stopped several times to mail postcards. It was always closed. I did buy stamps on the ship and put the postcards in the mail slot. Hope they get delivered!


----------



## joannjoe

Disneymom56 said:


> I was o
> I just got off the Dream yesterday. It was a double dip to Castaway Cay. I stopped several times to mail postcards. It was always closed. I did buy stamps on the ship and put the postcards in the mail slot. Hope they get delivered!



Ya me too!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Disneymom56 said:


> I kept some ones handy. I gave 2 dollars for each time we had something delivered. Hope this helps


Definitely helps -- thanks!!


----------



## ErinLovesGary

I love all the tips, so cool it is going back so many years. Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## mom4fun

I have new one. The pictures on DCL's website of the Wonder and Magic ' s staterooms are about 10 years old. I don't know what year they changed the comforters but it's been many years.


----------



## diznymom

I love this thread.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wow!  Read through this thread today -- so helpful for a first-timer!!  One thing I'd love some guidance on... looks like we should opt for cash tips for room service.  Any guidance on how much to tip for this?



 It as recommended to us that we tip $1/item ordered so we followed this.


----------



## Tara D

Love this thread and reading through all the tips


----------



## rescuetink

Here is a document I did back in 2012 with all of the secrets up to page 49 of this thread.  I know some things may have changed, and I don't have time to update this.  So if anyone wants to add/delete or change anything in it please do and share again!!  We plan to sail again in 2017 so I'll be refreshing myself on these things as the time gets closer!!

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit

Happy Sailings!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rescuetink said:


> Here is a document I did back in 2012 with all of the secrets up to page 49 of this thread.  I know some things may have changed, and I don't have time to update this.  So if anyone wants to add/delete or change anything in it please do and share again!!  We plan to sail again in 2017 so I'll be refreshing myself on these things as the time gets closer!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit
> 
> Happy Sailings!!



THESE ARE NO LONGER DONE:

Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the characters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise. 

You can also take a matte for a frame to guest services. We did on the first night and they returned it to our stateroom on the last night signed by all the characters on the ship. I bought an 11"x14" matte with an 8"x10" opening.

Someone bought the Vinylmation Mickey’s (Create your own) and had them signed at Guest Services.

And for all of us running to Guest Services to have our pillowcases, mattes, aprons, etc... signed, maybe we should include a little "thank you", such as a bag of candy, for the cast members that do these special things for us!


IT'S MY UNDERSTANDING THAT GUEST SERVICES WILL NOT ACCEPT PASSPORTS FOR STAMPS:

For those of you that have U.S. passports. You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit. On the last night, you go and pick it back up.

NEW ALCOHOL POLICY:  ONLY WINE OR BEER.
I love that we can take our own beverages aboard... beer, wine, spirits...

Even though the official word on the cruise docs and at the terminal is NO alcohol or personal coolers allowed aboard (except coolers for medication).

ALL ROOMS NOW HAVE REAL FRIDGES.
We always bring a cooler (collapsible style) because their "ice box" refrigerators are worthless. And---


----------



## ncurley

misseulalie said:


> 1. Pillow cases with signatures



I brought 2 pillowcases to have them signed for my boys during our cruise, but I was told they no longer do this. You can of course bring the pillows to all of the chararacters and have them signed yourself. I was told this was discontinued a while ago. I sailed Concierge on a 4 day Dream cruise (Feb 15, 2016 sailing).


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ncurley said:


> I brought 2 pillowcases to have them signed for my boys during our cruise, but I was told they no longer do this. You can of course bring the pillows to all of the chararacters and have them signed yourself. I was told this was discontinued a while ago. I sailed Concierge on a 4 day Dream cruise (Feb 15, 2016 sailing).


Yes, it ended, if I recall correctly, around last August.


----------



## rescuetink

PrincessShmoo said:


> THESE ARE NO LONGER DONE:
> 
> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the characters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> 
> You can also take a matte for a frame to guest services. We did on the first night and they returned it to our stateroom on the last night signed by all the characters on the ship. I bought an 11"x14" matte with an 8"x10" opening.
> 
> Someone bought the Vinylmation Mickey’s (Create your own) and had them signed at Guest Services.
> 
> And for all of us running to Guest Services to have our pillowcases, mattes, aprons, etc... signed, maybe we should include a little "thank you", such as a bag of candy, for the cast members that do these special things for us!
> 
> 
> IT'S MY UNDERSTANDING THAT GUEST SERVICES WILL NOT ACCEPT PASSPORTS FOR STAMPS:
> 
> For those of you that have U.S. passports. You can leave them with Guest Services (you get a receipt that you must have to get it back), and they will have it stamped at each country you visit. On the last night, you go and pick it back up.
> 
> NEW ALCOHOL POLICY:  ONLY WINE OR BEER.
> I love that we can take our own beverages aboard... beer, wine, spirits...
> 
> Even though the official word on the cruise docs and at the terminal is NO alcohol or personal coolers allowed aboard (except coolers for medication).
> 
> ALL ROOMS NOW HAVE REAL FRIDGES.
> We always bring a cooler (collapsible style) because their "ice box" refrigerators are worthless. And---




Did you make the changes in the document?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rescuetink said:


> Did you make the changes in the document?


I couldn't make any changes.


----------



## Snowwhyt

rescuetink said:


> Did you make the changes in the document?


I did notice that was what you requested was someone to "update" in your original post.....
 I don't have time this week but I hope to go through that and have changes made sometime next week.  That was very kind of you to offer that information. It's very detailed.  You rock!


----------



## rescuetink

PrincessShmoo said:


> I couldn't make any changes.



Sorry, I changed it so anyone can edit it!!


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

Looks like someone deleted it? it comes up blank!!!


----------



## jtba

rescuetink said:


> Here is a document I did back in 2012 with all of the secrets up to page 49 of this thread.  I know some things may have changed, and I don't have time to update this.  So if anyone wants to add/delete or change anything in it please do and share again!!  We plan to sail again in 2017 so I'll be refreshing myself on these things as the time gets closer!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Pg2mG-lswenU_d5chdnQ5VA9R34owEeevcTnQeDYrkA/edit
> 
> Happy Sailings!!



hey @rescuetink , the Google Doc is showing up as a blank page.  perhaps you can recover the previous content as the document's owner?


----------



## rescuetink

Churchladychurchlady said:


> Looks like someone deleted it? it comes up blank!!!





jtba said:


> hey @rescuetink , the Google Doc is showing up as a blank page.  perhaps you can recover the previous content as the document's owner?



Try this and let me know!!

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a_u0v5Px0j7t-3javhWYb81JsuD1zw56YWI3me9fxFs/edit


----------



## AquaDame

rescuetink said:


> Try this and let me know!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a_u0v5Px0j7t-3javhWYb81JsuD1zw56YWI3me9fxFs/edit



Doesn't seem like its public - it says to request access with an email. If its open to the public its OK to keep up for everyone but not if they have to give out their info to see it... please!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rescuetink said:


> Try this and let me know!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a_u0v5Px0j7t-3javhWYb81JsuD1zw56YWI3me9fxFs/edit


The first link is blank (to me).  But the second one (the one in this quoted post) works fine.  I didn't have to enter any personal information to view it.


----------



## Debbie

Like AquaDame, my first go round said I needed permission.  It is public now, though.  Thank you rescuetink!


----------



## rescuetink

Sorry about that!!  It should be public now!!  If not let me know and I'll try again!


----------



## Snowwhyt

rescuetink said:


> Sorry about that!!  It should be public now!!  If not let me know and I'll try again!



About a month after your first list was posted I went back to take out the few changes that occurred from DCL like you had mentioned. But it was gone so I thought someone just deleted it on you instead of making the corrections. I'm so glad you had a copy. This time I downloaded it. Now I can edit it and send it back to you. You have a wonderful document. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## rescuetink

Snowwhyt said:


> About a month after your first list was posted I went back to take out the few changes that occurred from DCL like you had mentioned. But it was gone so I thought someone just deleted it on you instead of making the corrections. I'm so glad you had a copy. This time I downloaded it. Now I can edit it and send it back to you. You have a wonderful document. Thank you for sharing it.



After you make changes please send me a copy!!  I'm praying we'll be back on board next year, it's been way too long since we sailed since we had to cancel B2B cruises in 2014!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

rescuetink said:


> After you make changes please send me a copy!!  I'm praying we'll be back on board next year, it's been way too long since we sailed since we had to cancel B2B cruises in 2014!!


How do you want the copy sent?


----------



## Churchladychurchlady

Whooohoooo!!!! found and downloaded!  Thank you!


----------



## dclmaniacs

Not sure if anyone mentioned this ( lots of pages to look through) But when packing bring a travel mug, since by the pools there is a soda/coffee/milk bar that is open all night. The cups up there that are provided are pretty small so this is great if you want to take your drink back to your room without having to refill it a few times!


----------



## bovioask1

I restored it back to when it was first deleted, also saving a copy for myself


----------



## Kuzcotopia1

One of the secrets listed is about how someone brought a box of wine onboard. It was probably done awhile ago and they were able to slip it into their carry on, but has anyone tried this nowadays in their regular luggage? It has stumbled across my mind to try it, wrap it up like a birthday present and call it a day.   (please don't hurt me for my policy breaking ways)


----------



## Quellman

Kuzcotopia1 said:


> One of the secrets listed is about how someone brought a box of wine onboard. It was probably done awhile ago and they were able to slip it into their carry on, but has anyone tried this nowadays in their regular luggage? It has stumbled across my mind to try it, wrap it up like a birthday present and call it a day.   (please don't hurt me for my policy breaking ways)



The prior alcohol policy allowed it.  Now wine is limited by quantity. 2 750ml containers. You should never put liquids into any checked luggage for the ship per Disney's policy.


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

Quellman said:


> The prior alcohol policy allowed it.  Now wine is limited by quantity. 2 750ml containers. You should never put liquids into any checked luggage for the ship per Disney's policy.



Wait-Did the policy change? I have always brought alcohol on.


----------



## Quellman

Disneybridewifemama said:


> Wait-Did the policy change? I have always brought alcohol on.



It changed September lat year.  The DCL link is HERE.  The short of it is: maximum of 2 bottles of unopened wine or champagne (no larger than 750 ml) or 6 beers (no larger than 12 ounces) on board at the beginning of the voyage and at each port of call. These beverages must be packed in carry-on (not checked) bags or luggage.


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

That's AWFUL to hear! The old policy used to be why I could justify spending so much extra on the cruise fare!


----------



## AquaDame

Disneybridewifemama said:


> That's AWFUL to hear! The old policy used to be why I could justify spending so much extra on the cruise fare!



Many of us feel the same way... I even cancelled my January cruise right after they announced it I was so miffed. We went on RCCL during that time instead.


----------



## steves100

Kuzcotopia1 said:


> One of the secrets listed is about how someone brought a box of wine onboard. It was probably done awhile ago and they were able to slip it into their carry on, but has anyone tried this nowadays in their regular luggage? It has stumbled across my mind to try it, wrap it up like a birthday present and call it a day.   (please don't hurt me for my policy breaking ways)


Alot of the stuff is old....

Think the pillow case also isnt available any more, also seemed to be specific to the Magic and Wonder


----------



## steves100

AquaDame said:


> Many of us feel the same way... I even cancelled my January cruise right after they announced it I was so miffed. We went on RCCL during that time instead.



The policy isnt too bad....
I was pretty pissed when I 1st heard it.  But since your now allowed to bring alcohol on every port it kind of balanced out.


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

insureman said:


> The pastry in the Cove Café is free! I didn't find this out until our 8th DCL cruise.


Isn't all the food on board a cruise free?


----------



## Anisum

scrapperkimmydee said:


> Isn't all the food on board a cruise free?


Most of it is. Last time I was on the ship I know that O'Gills was experimenting with extra-cost snacks at certain times, the food outside the theatre is not free, and although I haven't been on the Dream or Fantasy I was under the impression that Vanellope's wasn't free either. You also have Palo/Remy which you pay extra for. Technically none of the food is really free it's just included in the cost of your cruise.


----------



## summerskye

Anisum said:


> .Technically none of the food is really free it's just included in the cost of your cruise.



Very good point


----------



## LSUfan4444

steves100 said:


> Alot of the stuff is old....
> 
> Think the pillow case also isnt available any more, also seemed to be specific to the Magic and Wonder



We had a pillow case done on the Fantasy last year but ahve since been told they do not do it anymore (think it's line wide).



steves100 said:


> The policy isnt too bad....
> I was pretty pissed when I 1st heard it.  But since your now allowed to bring alcohol on every port it kind of balanced out.



Definitely not too bad on a 4 night cruise. Our plan is this:

Day 1 - Embarkation Day
Day 2  - Nassau
Day 3 - Castaway Cay
Day 4 - Sea Day

When we board my wife and I will each take two bottles of wine which should easily be enough to get us through the entire cruise since we really only drink wine at dinner and in the evenings. In Nassau we will each bring on a 6 pack from the brewery right near the cruise terminal. Not as nice as my stash from last year but should still help out a good bit.









Honestly, I'm surprised they don't have some sort of all inclusive drink package by now.


----------



## phinz

LSUfan4444 said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised they don't have some sort of all inclusive drink package by now.



They're making too much money on by-the-drink. I doubt they'll ever have an all-inclusive.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Oh, I have no doubt it's coming. My only question is when and in what fashion. What will the packages look like, how much will it cost and how will it impact service like it has on other cruise lines.


----------



## DisneyEcho

The latest link to the Hidden Mickeys on the Disney Fantasy is http://www.hiddenmickeyguy.com/catalog/disney-cruise-line/disney-fantasy


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We bought a refillable beer mug 3 years ago on our last cruise. Do they still have these? If so, the price?


----------



## summerskye

BWV Dreamin said:


> We bought a refillable beer mug 3 years ago on our last cruise. Do they still have these? If so, the price?



Yes they still have them.  You can even re-use the one from 3 years ago.  I think a new one is $15.  Refills are 21-22oz for the 16oz price.


----------



## lucas

rescuetink said:


> Sorry about that!!  It should be public now!!  If not let me know and I'll try again!


Thanks!  I just printed it and now have some light reading to get to!


----------



## bakerworld

Is it true you can bring your old beer mug on board and use it again? Do you still have to purchase the beer pkg?


----------



## AquaDame

bakerworld said:


> Is it true you can bring your old beer mug on board and use it again? Do you still have to purchase the beer pkg?



We have brought it back again and again without buying it twice - after the first couple of cruises the mug felt too heavy so we just take the token home now. Nowhere does it say the deal is only good for length of the cruise - until it does we'll keep doing so.


----------



## JenniHP

bakerworld said:


> Is it true you can bring your old beer mug on board and use it again? Do you still have to purchase the beer pkg?


We brought back our mug we bought in 2014 and had no problem exchanging it for the token to use for length of our trip. Enjoy!


----------



## kmkDisney279

tikimimi said:


> The post office only takes cash. We printed address labels for our post cards too - for the people to whom we wanted to send them. That way we didn't have to carry the address book and could buy the cards on board or use the ones in our stateroom.



One of my high scho teachers collects post cards. She always says to send a postcard from wherever we go. I sent one from the post office on CC and she still hasn't received it.. ( 2 years after the cruise) My teacher did say that sending mail from the Bahamas is always delayed.. I did make sure that i had the correct address before and after sending the post card


----------



## mort1331

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!


Do they still do this, we are cruising for the first time in march2017 and this would be great.


----------



## SingingMom

phinz said:


> They're making too much money on by-the-drink. I doubt they'll ever have an all-inclusive.



It's been 15 years since we've been on DCL.  I forgot they charge by the drink.  Our Celebrity cruise we were in a Royal Suite, had a stocked bar included, and we purchased a premium drink package for the dining rooms and pool decks.  That was very handy - too bad DCL doesn't offer that.


----------



## phinz

SingingMom said:


> It's been 15 years since we've been on DCL.  I forgot they charge by the drink.  Our Celebrity cruise we were in a Royal Suite, had a stocked bar included, and we purchased a premium drink package for the dining rooms and pool decks.  That was very handy - too bad DCL doesn't offer that.



We just got off of the Crown Princess, aft Vista Suite, a couple of weeks ago. Stocked mini bar and a drink package for me. Perfect. I'd buy a drink package every time.


----------



## TestingH2O

mort1331 said:


> Do they still do this, we are cruising for the first time in march2017 and this would be great.



You can bring the pillowcase along with you to character meets, but you can no longer drop it off at guest services. If you do this, I'd suggest putting a piece of cardboard inside so there is a firm surface to sign on.


----------



## bruinspin

disney1990 said:


> Question - when you get the picture matt signed, is it for a 8x10 picture or a 10x8 picture -- i.e. which way do the majority of the pictures fit.  Boy, I hope this question makes sense.





BuzzNutt said:


> You can always size it down to a smaller picture with inlays and framing but it is a good size for room to be signed.



I think what Disney1990 is asking is if they sign the frame for a landscape photo or a portrait photo, meaning landscape would be for a wider photo and portrait would be for a tall photo.


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

Anisum said:


> Most of it is. Last time I was on the ship I know that O'Gills was experimenting with extra-cost snacks at certain times, the food outside the theatre is not free, and although I haven't been on the Dream or Fantasy I was under the impression that Vanellope's wasn't free either. You also have Palo/Remy which you pay extra for. Technically none of the food is really free it's just included in the cost of your cruise.




Okay, fine...No Additional Charge?  And someone told me you have to pay extra for all beverages.  I thought it was only alcohol?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

scrapperkimmydee said:


> Okay, fine...No Additional Charge?  And someone told me you have to pay extra for all beverages.  I thought it was only alcohol?


Any beverages you order from a bar/lounge or poolside server will have a cost.  Also soda from room service. 

Beverages (non-alcoholic) from the drink station on the pool deck and at dinner have no charge.  That's both the types of soda you can get from the drink station, as well as those that came with a can (ginger ale, root beer, and caffeine free cokes).  At least that's been my experience.


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

PrincessShmoo said:


> Any beverages you order from a bar/lounge or poolside server will have a cost.  Also soda from room service.  Beverages (non-alcoholic) at dinner and from the drink station on the pool deck have no charge.



ooookay...Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

I have found that non fountain sodas in the MDRs carry a charge, - if it comes out of a can there is a charge, DCL supply Coke products. Others are available but subject to a charge, and then 15% automatic tip on that.

So take care what you choose, my son asked for something like Orange Fanta and it came in a can and there was a MDR charge.

To say non alcoholic beverages in the MDRs at dinner have no charge is incorrect. Some do.


----------



## scrapperkimmydee

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I have found that non fountain sodas in the MDRs carry a charge, - if it comes out of a can there is a charge, DCL supply Coke products. Others are available but subject to a charge, and then 15% automatic tip on that.
> 
> So take care what you choose, my son asked for something like Orange Fanta and it came in a can and there was a MDR charge.
> 
> To say non alcoholic beverages in the MDRs at dinner have no charge is incorrect. Some do.




Good to know.  I'm thinking we'll just be drinking water and juice.  

If we bring our own beverages, we can bring ones in glass bottles, correct?  Seems I've seen pics of them.


----------



## dcassetta

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I have found that non fountain sodas in the MDRs carry a charge, - if it comes out of a can there is a charge, DCL supply Coke products. Others are available but subject to a charge, and then 15% automatic tip on that.
> 
> So take care what you choose, my son asked for something like Orange Fanta and it came in a can and there was a MDR charge.
> 
> To say non alcoholic beverages in the MDRs at dinner have no charge is incorrect. Some do.



Fanta is a  Coke product. Were you informed about the up charge when your son ordered the product, or just presented with a bill end of the meal? If Disney is automatically charging for some sodas in the MDR's they should make that clear when you order it.


----------



## bruinspin

scrapperkimmydee said:


> Okay, fine...No Additional Charge?  And someone told me you have to pay extra for all beverages.  I thought it was only alcohol?



They do have wine packages for dinners.  We did it once and had extra wine at the end of the cruise, so our table was VERY happy!  LOL!  The drinks are unlimited at the serve yourself drink dispenseries


----------



## BarbieStar

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!


Cool. Thanks


----------



## phinz

BarbieStar said:


> Cool. Thanks


Not anymore. They stopped this last year.


----------



## KYDIZFAN

I think they stopped doing the pillowcases. It has been 18 months since I was last on so they may have started them back up again.


----------



## OriolesFan

When you give them the matte for a picture, just put a sticky note on it and write either horizontal or vertical. That's what we did and it worked perfectly.  I recommend bringing a padded envelope with you even if you're not having them sign a matte.  It's good for any keepsakes you don't want to get bent (navigators, purchased pictures, etc..)  It goes in your suitcase and then nothing gets damaged in transit.


----------



## Lissame

OriolesFan said:


> When you give them the matte for a picture, just put a sticky note on it and write either horizontal or vertical. That's what we did and it worked perfectly.  I recommend bringing a padded envelope with you even if you're not having them sign a matte.  It's good for any keepsakes you don't want to get bent (navigators, purchased pictures, etc..)  It goes in your suitcase and then nothing gets damaged in transit.




You cannot give them a matte or anything to sign anymore. You have to carry it from character to character.


----------



## Leasam

Stinasmom said:


> I almost hate to mention this secret because I hope this policy isn't discontinued, but...
> I love that we can take our own beverages aboard... beer, wine, spirits...
> Even though the official word on the cruise docs and at the terminal is NO alcohol or personal coolers allowed aboard (except coolers for medication).
> 
> We always bring a cooler (collapsable style) because their "ice box" refrigerators are worthless. And---
> Considering they don't have a casino, alcohol purchases are a major money maker for them, they could certainly choose to inforce their rules, but to our benefit, they don't!


The Disney paperwork says you are can bring a bottle of wine or a six pack of beer per legal drinking age adult


----------



## Leasam

Leasam said:


> The Disney paperwork says you are can bring a bottle of wine or a six pack of beer per legal drinking age adult


But MUsT be in your carry on not checked luggage. There is a $25 cork fee


----------



## Leasam

Amlee said:


> We are talking about getting passport stamps.  In order to get it stamped, you have to turn your passport in to guest services.


You get your passport stamped you take it with you off the ship and have it stamped that what we do


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Leasam said:


> But MUsT be in your carry on not checked luggage. There is a $25 cork fee



The corkage fee only applies if you want to drink the wine at dinner in the MDR.  You can consume the wine in your stateroom without paying the corkage fee.  Other cruise lines charge the corkage fee at embarkation and it doesn't matter if you consume it in your stateroom or not.


----------



## su_A_ve

Anisum said:


> Most of it is. Last time I was on the ship I know that O'Gills was experimenting with extra-cost snacks at certain times, the food outside the theatre is not free, and although I haven't been on the Dream or Fantasy I was under the impression that Vanellope's wasn't free either. You also have Palo/Remy which you pay extra for. Technically none of the food is really free it's just included in the cost of your cruise.



There was food for purchase in the afternoon at Diversions on the Wonder, this past June. Found it kind of of odd...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Leasam said:


> The Disney paperwork says you are can bring a bottle of wine or a six pack of beer per legal drinking age adult


You are responding to a post from 2007.  Things have changed since then.


----------



## su_A_ve

LSUfan4444 said:


> Oh, I have no doubt it's coming. My only question is when and in what fashion. What will the packages look like, how much will it cost and how will it impact service like it has on other cruise lines.



Seriously doubt it. It's not needed. Folks buy the drinks period. Those who bring their own will continue to do so. Those who want to save will buy the drink of the day.


----------



## LSUfan4444

su_A_ve said:


> Seriously doubt it. *It's not needed. Folks buy the drinks period. Those who bring their own will continue to do so. Those who want to save will buy the drink of the day*.


Everyone of those things could have been said about other cruise lines before they introduced all incslusive packages.


----------



## CM Dad

Leasam said:


> The Disney paperwork says you are can bring a bottle of wine or a six pack of beer per legal drinking age adult



It's actually 2 bottles of wine, not one.  You can bring this on when embarking, and at each port. From the DCL FAQ

*     Prohibited Items – Frequently Asked Questions*

Q.
Are Guests allowed to bring alcoholic beverages on board the ship?

A.
Disney Cruise Line Guests 21 years and older may bring a maximum of 2 bottles of unopened wine or champagne (no larger than 750 ml) or 6 beers (no larger than 12 ounces) on board at the beginning of the voyage and at each port of call. These beverages must be packed in carry-on (not checked) bags or luggage.

Guests wishing to consume wine or champagne that they have brought on board in one of the dining rooms will be charged a corking fee of $25.00 per bottle.

Please note:


Any alcohol packed in checked luggage will be removed and stored until the end of the cruise.
Any wine or champagne in excess of 2 bottles or beer in excess of 6 beers will be stored until the end of the cruise.
Bringing liquors and spirits (including powdered alcohol) on board is prohibited. These items will be stored until the end of the cruise.
Guest MUST retrieve any stored alcohol at the end of the cruise. Items not retrieved will be destroyed and no compensation will be offered.
Alcohol brought on board may not be consumed in any lounge or public area.


Please note that the Disney Cruise Line alcohol policy is subject to change without notice.


----------



## Loopster

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I have found that non fountain sodas in the MDRs carry a charge, - if it comes out of a can there is a charge, DCL supply Coke products. Others are available but subject to a charge, and then 15% automatic tip on that.
> 
> So take care what you choose, my son asked for something like Orange Fanta and it came in a can and there was a MDR charge.
> 
> To say non alcoholic beverages in the MDRs at dinner have no charge is incorrect. Some do.


Am I going to have to give my kids a cheat sheet to use when getting sodas and snacks, or does DCL make it easy to know what has a charge while onboard? Do they let you know when there's a charge for drinks/snacks _ahead of time_? Or is this something that shows up on a bill later? Are there prices listed somewhere in the cafe/restaurant/room service menu that lists the things that will have a charge? I don't want to he caught off-guard and end up with a huge bill for things that could have been avoided.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Loopster said:


> Am I going to have to give my kids a cheat sheet to use when getting sodas and snacks, or does DCL make it easy to know what has a charge while onboard? Do they let you know when there's a charge for drinks/snacks _ahead of time_? Or is this something that shows up on a bill later? Are there prices listed somewhere in the cafe/restaurant/room service menu that lists the things that will have a charge? I don't want to he caught off-guard and end up with a huge bill for things that could have been avoided.


It's easiest to just ask "will there be a charge for this?" when ordering.  

The items that have a charge on the room service menu say "call for pricing" - those would have a charge.  Ordering any drinks from a server (poolside or in a bar/lounge) will have a charge.  Any alcoholic drinks will have a charge.  Specialty coffees/teas (Cove Cafe and Vista Cafe) have a charge.


----------



## closetmickey

Smoothies often carry a charge.


----------



## kel585

Loopster said:


> Am I going to have to give my kids a cheat sheet to use when getting sodas and snacks, or does DCL make it easy to know what has a charge while onboard? Do they let you know when there's a charge for drinks/snacks _ahead of time_? Or is this something that shows up on a bill later? Are there prices listed somewhere in the cafe/restaurant/room service menu that lists the things that will have a charge? I don't want to he caught off-guard and end up with a huge bill for things that could have been avoided.



I've never once been charged for soda in the MDR, ever. The only time I've noticed a charge for soda is when you get it from a bar tender, because you get it in a can. It's on tap in the MDRs, so there should be no charge at all.


----------



## MrsSmalls

How expensive are the drinks? It is worth it to bring stuff on board with you?

Also, do they consider things like the Skinny Girl Margarita liquor or wine? I saw on the website that they take away any liquor.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MrsSmalls said:


> How expensive are the drinks? It is worth it to bring stuff on board with you?
> 
> Also, do they consider things like the Skinny Girl Margarita liquor or wine? I saw on the website that they take away any liquor.


You are not allowed to bring onboard any hard liquor - only wine or beer.  I believe a Margarita is hard liquor.


----------



## Kuzcotopia1

MrsSmalls said:


> How expensive are the drinks? It is worth it to bring stuff on board with you?



It will always be less expensive to bring something on yourself.


----------



## huey578

What does MDR stand for?


----------



## Maggie'sMom

huey578 said:


> What does MDR stand for?



MDR = Main Dining Room.  There are 3 MDRs on each DCL ship and you rotate through all 3 during your cruise.  Your serving team follows you so you will have the same servers no matter which MDR you are in.


----------



## phinz

MrsSmalls said:


> How expensive are the drinks? It is worth it to bring stuff on board with you?
> 
> Also, do they consider things like the Skinny Girl Margarita liquor or wine? I saw on the website that they take away any liquor.



It's in a wine bottle, so they would most likely see it as wine when using the X-Ray machine. It's not within their rules to bring on any kind of hard liquor, but whether or not they would see the shape of the bottle and ignore it is up for debate.


----------



## bumbershoot

phinz said:


> It's in a wine bottle, so they would most likely see it as wine when using the X-Ray machine.



Agreed.

Looking at the SkinnyGirl website it seems that they are, actually, liquor, and not a malt-based beverage as I was assuming.  But still, they look like wine bottles.


----------



## huey578

Maggie'sMom said:


> MDR = Main Dining Room.  There are 3 MDRs on each DCL ship and you rotate through all 3 during your cruise.  Your serving team follows you so you will have the same servers no matter which MDR you are in.


Thank you


----------



## Maplelane152

BuzzNutt said:


> Bring a pillowcase from home and give that and some markers to guest services when you board. They will have the chAracters sign it and return it to your room before the end of the cruise.
> Great and not so expensive treat!!


I love this idea!


----------



## mollyclairesmom

Maplelane152 said:


> I love this idea!


FYI...they don't do this anymore. You can still have individual characters autograph it for you, but you can't drop it off at guest services.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

Correct. They no longer accept things to be signed.


----------



## CamColt

Since this thread is so old now and some of the information is outdated, we have decided to lock this thread and start a new one with more current information.  You can continue the conversation here.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/cruise-secrets-that-dcl-doesnt-tell-you-part-2.3549498/


----------

